# Best Panerai Homage (Part 3)



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi World,

Getting nervous that no one would restart what was my fave thread on WuS, so here it is.

Former thread here... https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-panerai-homage-part-2-a-352477.html... a mere 170 pages long using the forum default posts per page, but one of the best processions of WIS eye candy available anywhere. So do take the time, one day.

Just to repeat what seems to need repeating ad nauseum: no pickies of "Marina Militare" watches as the trade mark legally and morally belongs to the Panerai people, and therefore it's plain wrong to post 'em here. The mods will delete pictures that show the trade mark infringement, but will tolerate pictures that have had the trade mark airbrushed out.

Onwards with the new thread.

Kind Regards,
Ric


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Although they were in the last thread, I'll post them here since they are only a week old. My first two homages, from Getat.

Titanium 44mm handwind, hazel gray strap (very soft and comfy!) with offending logo edited out.









45mm Radiomir, based on Getat's current "Custom" watch with seal brown strap and gold hands, with gray numbers instead of black for a bit of extra dimension.








(immediately noticed the crown wasn't screwed down, and fixed afterwards).


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

Got the 50s homage. Was about to order with silvers hands, but i think the gold ones fits this one very good.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

My fairly new california. I'm not superhappy with it, probably because I picked a display caseback and a skeleton movement. The ticking is LOUD. ;-)


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

dpeter said:


> Got the 50s homage. Was about to order with silvers hands, but i think the gold ones fits this one very good.
> View attachment 883389
> View attachment 883390


I have one of these, in fact I've been wearing it today  beautiful watch.

Woot, I'm on the first page of thread Part 3  on with the show!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

m0rt said:


> My fairly new california. I'm not superhappy with it, probably because I picked a display caseback and a skeleton movement. The ticking is LOUD. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 883410


But bloody gorgeous isn't it.

Ric


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Are there any Panerai homages smaller than 44mm? I'm looking for something in the Luminor or Radiomir style.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

dpeter said:


> Got the 50s homage. Was about to order with silvers hands, but i think the gold ones fits this one very good.
> View attachment 883389
> View attachment 883390


Looks great. Is that a 47mm?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

plot said:


> Are there any Panerai homages smaller than 44mm? I'm looking for something in the Luminor or Radiomir style.


If you go to most of the "usual" websites (see post one of the Part 2 thread) and click about, you'll find 40mm versions. Getat doesn't carry them though. And I can't find a sterile version in the 40mm case.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Aitch said:


> Although they were in the last thread, I'll post them here since they are only a week old. My first two homages, from Getat.
> 
> Titanium 44mm handwind, hazel gray strap (very soft and comfy!) with offending logo edited out.
> 
> ...


So lovely you posted 'em twice.

Ric


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

I've also looked around for a sterile 40mm, it looks as if I'd have to paint a dial myself.  Who do you call to explain that there is a demand?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

m0rt said:


> I've also looked around for a sterile 40mm, it looks as if I'd have to paint a dial myself.  Who do you call to explain that there is a demand?


I'd say either That Man Bush or Getat has the influence to source a sterilised 40mm from the original factory. But can only imagine at extra cost. Not sure if there is a big market for a sterilised 40mm other than a certain dutch bloke. I think the general asian markets like their watches big and blingy.

Alternative is to ask Getat to do the painting for you. Dunno.

Ric


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

harrym71 said:


> Looks great. Is that a 47mm?


yes, have been using a 55mm watch so it seems small to me.


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

52mm big egi homage








Sterile tobacco dial homage








Joa Sterile 176 with swiss mvt








All the above gone, decided I had to have the real thing








On On of a run of 100+ marine leathe straps I had produced in various colours

Cheers

Matt


----------



## tsfmlm (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> So lovely you posted 'em twice.
> 
> Ric


 Had to. They were exactly what I wanted, a pair with one more dressy, one more casual.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Aitch said:


> Had to. They were exactly what I wanted, a pair with one more dressy, one more casual.


One for every occasion. I plan on something similar. More anon...

Ric


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

This question has probably been answered a million times but a search is turning up nothing. What is the lug to lug on a 44mm PAM luminor homage?


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

whatmeworry said:


> This question has probably been answered a million times but a search is turning up nothing. What is the lug to lug on a 44mm PAM luminor homage?


Depends a little bit on the case, but somewhere between 51mm and 54mm.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

m0rt said:


> Depends a little bit on the case, but somewhere between 51mm and 54mm.


Darn, too big for me then. Thanks for the response though


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

whatmeworry said:


> Darn, too big for me then. Thanks for the response though


What size wrists do you have? I think the 44mm looks pretty good on most wrists I've seen so far. It has enough wrist presence without looking too oversized. Give it a shot, you might like how it turns out.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

deluded said:


> What size wrists do you have? I think the 44mm looks pretty good on most wrists I've seen so far. It has enough wrist presence without looking too oversized. Give it a shot, you might like how it turns out.


6.25" Anything over 50mm lug to lug and the watch hangs off me like a dinner plate

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

whatmeworry said:


> 6.25" Anything over 50mm lug to lug and the watch hangs off me like a dinner plate
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Or you could consider the 40mm variations?


----------



## dopamine5501 (Nov 26, 2012)

hi there, anybody purchased with Jackson Tse recently?
How is the watch quality?
The price doesn't seem bad either.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

The good news: my bronze automatic Getat MM has arrived  

The bad news: I'm away for work now till Thursday so have to wait till I can see it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

dopamine5501 said:


> hi there, anybody purchased with Jackson Tse recently?
> How is the watch quality?
> The price doesn't seem bad either.


My last purchase, a dial and a case, has failed to show up for over two months, followed by a great deal of excuses from Jackson. We'll see what happens


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

deluded said:


> Or you could consider the 40mm variations?


True that is an option I guess. Although it feels a bit like it goes against the spirit of the watch

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

m0rt said:


> My last purchase, a dial and a case, has failed to show up for over two months, followed by a great deal of excuses from Jackson. We'll see what happens


Fascinating. Mere hours later, the package arrived. The dial was ... hmm ... not exactly what I expected, but okay. The case was ... hmmm ... not exactly what I expected either, but okay.


----------



## ranstam (Jan 6, 2010)

dopamine5501 said:


> hi there, anybody purchased with Jackson Tse recently?
> How is the watch quality?
> The price doesn't seem bad either.


I Got my MM from Jackson Tse last week and im super happy. Total time from ordering to when i had it on my wrist was about 12days(although Jackson said it would take about 2-4weeks total). Good communication, parcel-ID deliverd as promised. The watch is very nice as well. The only thing not 100% is that the strap was slightly too wide(1mm) for the buckle, so there is some scratchmarks on the strap, but for 75$ with shipping im super happy! It keeps time really well, about -5s/day.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

whatmeworry said:


> True that is an option I guess. Although it feels a bit like it goes against the spirit of the watch
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Well, if you like it and it looks good on your wrist, I think it's worth giving it a try.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

whatmeworry said:


> 6.25" Anything over 50mm lug to lug and the watch hangs off me like a dinner plate
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Wear it around yer ankle. Or both ankles if yer must, but get yerself that 44mm wot you deserve.

Ric


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Just paid for my Christmas present - one brushed steel MM on cracked seal brown from 'Tat. Woohoo!! Now here's hoping it arrives in time for Christmas...

I've ordered the black dial with Power Reserve at 5 - does anyone have any pics to share to keep me going until it arrives?? :-!


----------



## hittheskids (Oct 6, 2012)

mrwomble said:


> Just paid for my Christmas present - one brushed steel MM on cracked seal brown from 'Tat. Woohoo!! Now here's hoping it arrives in time for Christmas...
> 
> I've ordered the black dial with Power Reserve at 5 - does anyone have any pics to share to keep me going until it arrives?? :-!


I wish. Ordered my polished with brown dial on Monday. Silver hands, white superlume and dark brown strap.

Giddy as a little schoolgirl with excitement.

If I like it I already know what I will get next and probably flip the first one.

Sad, really.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

hittheskids said:


> I wish. Ordered my polished with brown dial on Monday. Silver hands, white superlume and dark brown strap.
> 
> Giddy as a little schoolgirl with excitement.
> 
> ...


Cool! Also from 'Tat?

I know what you mean - I've only just hit the paypal button and I'm already starting to think about a PVD with superlume...


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

mrwomble said:


> Just paid for my Christmas present - one brushed steel MM on cracked seal brown from 'Tat. Woohoo!! Now here's hoping it arrives in time for Christmas...
> 
> I've ordered the black dial with Power Reserve at 5 - does anyone have any pics to share to keep me going until it arrives?? :-!


I ordered a black dial with power reserve and he sent me a GMT instead! I had waited a month for it and it was still lovely so I didn't complain. My next one (a bronze 44mm MM Getat automatic) has arrived now and I'll be getting it tomorrow night when I get home 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Doh! That's not good. :-(

I've read too many of those kinds of stories, I'm just hoping mine is okay. 

Pics of your bronze MM please! I'd love to see what that looks like.


----------



## hittheskids (Oct 6, 2012)

mrwomble said:


> Cool! Also from 'Tat?
> 
> I know what you mean - I've only just hit the paypal button and I'm already starting to think about a PVD with superlume...


Yep, from Tat. Love that there are some options to choose from.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

mrwomble said:


> Doh! That's not good. :-(
> 
> I've read too many of those kinds of stories, I'm just hoping mine is okay.
> 
> Pics of your bronze MM please! I'd love to see what that looks like.


No probs, will do 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Just got a new black soft rubber strap for my "Bronze" MM homage.


----------



## hittheskids (Oct 6, 2012)

Strap is on backwards.

:rodekaart


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

hittheskids said:


> Strap is on backwards.
> 
> :rodekaart


I know I had a brain fart when rushing to put it on before I headed to work.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> I know I had a brain fart when rushing to put it on before I headed to work.


Lol! I've done that before and then your brain has a meltdown when you try and put it on! "What the...!! Aaah it's backwards!"

Strap looks good 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> I know I had a brain fart when rushing to put it on before I headed to work.


There's those who've done it, and those who *will* do it, but very few of us WIS's who will *never* do it.

Years ago a fancy jeweller on Bahnhofstrasse handed me back my Baume et Mercier watch with the nice, new strap reversed. As my Swiss-German skills weren't up to much (and still ain't) he didn't understand what I was on about, so I decided to put it on. Tried to fasten the clasp for a few seconds before he twigged. Red face, apologies, and all from a Swiss bloke who must change a million straps a day.

Still, a happy ending.

Ric


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Ric Capucho said:


> As my Swiss-German skills weren't up to much (and still ain't) he didn't understand what I was on about, so I decided to put it on.
> Ric


Entschuldigung, Band rückwärts.

You're welcome.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Danke vielmal.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

mrwomble said:


> Doh! That's not good. :-(
> 
> I've read too many of those kinds of stories, I'm just hoping mine is okay.
> 
> Pics of your bronze MM please! I'd love to see what that looks like.


My Bronze 44mm MM mini fiddy has arrived!

The order was:

Superlume New 44mm Mini Fiddy Case Brown M___ M___ Automatic Date Watch
Buckle Style : Pre-V
Case Option : Bronze
Dial Lume : 08) Vintage Beige
Hands Lume : 03) White Superlume
Stitch Option : White
Strap Option : Vintage Wooden Brown

$159.00 Delivered





























Quality is great, strap is great. What's not to like for the price  ok, the 1month wait sucks, but hey ho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hittheskids (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice.

Hope I get mine before Xmas.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Peteworrall said:


> My Bronze 44mm MM mini fiddy has arrived!
> 
> The order was:
> 
> ...


Don't forget the obligatory photo of the lume! 

Ric


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow. that looks awesome!!!

I also hope mine comes before christmas :-s

Hanging around on this thread and browsing through the previous thread is not helping my patience any.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

I just got me this one, a Minorva Meisterart Prowerke, also known as a Panerai Ferrari FER00008 Scuderia Homage. And it is awesome!!!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

m0rt said:


> View attachment 891332
> 
> 
> I just got me this one, a Minorva Meisterart Prowerke, also known as a Panerai Ferrari FER00008 Scuderia Homage. And it is awesome!!!


Awesome.

My word, isn't it so very very awesome.

Ric


----------



## papermate (Nov 14, 2012)

What getat sent me. I really liked his strap but wanted something different so picked a different strap up.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

papermate said:


> View attachment 891566
> What getat sent me. I really liked his strap but wanted something different so picked strap up. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.
> 
> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting (pic 1)
> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting (pic 2)


So so so so so nice. Ric


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Don't forget the obligatory photo of the lume!
> 
> Ric


I'm afraid my iPhone wont do it justice :-/

The hands are superlume so they glow nicely  the numerals are 'some kinda' lume. They glow nicely for a bit then fade completely. Interestingly the M___ M____ logo glows for a time too, unlike my other MM's... Overall, this is great value for money 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

m0rt said:


> View attachment 891332
> 
> 
> I just got me this one, a Minorva Meisterart Prowerke, also known as a Panerai Ferrari FER00008 Scuderia Homage. And it is awesome!!!


Oh crap, I didn't know there was an homage for this. I even know someone thinking of selling their original, but I can't afford it. This, on the other hand..

Sent from my phone using 1s, 0s, and the internet.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Damnit m0rt I keep wanting to click buy on their site thanks to you but I have my Bronze Olivier pending soon....... Hmmmm time for a grail sale for me perhaps.
In the meantime here's a pic of my Jackson on its rubber strap.


----------



## tsfmlm (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

tsfmlm said:


>


This is the photo (from Thread 2, right?) that triggered me to email Getat. I couldn't resist any longer.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Just to repeat what seems to need repeating ad nauseum: no pickies of "Marina Militare" watches as the trade mark legally and morally belongs to the Panerai people, and therefore it's plain wrong to post 'em here. The mods will delete pictures that show the trade mark infringement, but will tolerate pictures that have had the trade mark airbrushed out.


Ladies and Gentlemen, a reminder about the ban on obviously MM branded watches. Actually, everyone's been good as gold so far. Nevertheless, I'll interject this warning every three pages or so.

Ric


----------



## tsfmlm (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes Ric, that watch. I bought this watch on Ebay (Seller: Panjianshop ) 
And I have no idea what is Getat 

Thanks
Cengiz


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> Damnit m0rt I keep wanting to click buy on their site thanks to you but I have my Bronze Olivier pending soon....... Hmmmm time for a grail sale for me perhaps.


They have an eBay-store where they put that specific watch up for auction once every month or so, it usually ends up at half price compared to the site. That's how I got it.

And look, they have it up again: SS Real Carbon Fibre Hand Wind 17JEWELS Chrono Watch 2 | eBay

Good luck!


----------



## papermate (Nov 14, 2012)

(reposting these pics instead of links to the pics). Picked this strap up from panatime when they had a black friday sale going on. Definitely pleased. Just hoping my getat doesn't stop working for whatever reason


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

Peteworrall said:


> The good news: my bronze automatic Getat MM has arrived
> 
> The bad news: I'm away for work now till Thursday so have to wait till I can see it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pure torture.....


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

Peteworrall said:


> My Bronze 44mm MM mini fiddy has arrived!
> 
> The order was:
> 
> ...


Beautiful!!!!

Sooooo........when you order a bronze watch or case from Tat is it going to actually be bronze......that is, able to show patina as it ages and is exposed to the elements? I've been looking for an affordable one.

Pennapolis!


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Pennapolis said:


> Beautiful!!!!
> 
> Sooooo........when you order a bronze watch or case from Tat is it going to actually be bronze......that is, able to show patina as it ages and is exposed to the elements? I've been looking for an affordable one.
> 
> Pennapolis!


It's a coating and not real bronze. It will darken some but will not get the same patina as a real bronze or even brass watch. Think of it like the black/pvd coated watches except this one will change some color.

The pic of mine earlier in this thread are from a few weeks of steady wear.


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

MPREZYA said:


> It's a coating and not real bronze. It will darken some but will not get the same patina as a real bronze or even brass watch. Think of it like the black/pvd coated watches except this one will change some color.
> 
> The pic of mine earlier in this thread are from a few weeks of steady wear.


Okay.....Then it's like my Orient here that's coated too...albeit a different "shade".


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Pennapolis said:


> Beautiful!!!!
> 
> Sooooo........when you order a bronze watch or case from Tat is it going to actually be bronze......that is, able to show patina as it ages and is exposed to the elements? I've been looking for an affordable one.
> 
> Pennapolis!


I'm afraid not. It's some kind of PVD I think. But for the price this is a nice way to ease into the whole bronze thing. It looks really good, and so different to 99.996% of watches out there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Never thought I'd have to *bump* the "Best Panerai Homage" thread  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Peteworrall said:


> Never thought I'd have to *bump* the "Best Panerai Homage" thread
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yer don't

Look at That Other Thread's page count and see (Best Submariner homage Part 2). We're way ahead. Any further ahead and that diver watch crowd'll start waiting for us Pan chaps in car parks with baseball bats. Rough lot, they are, and prone to violence when jealous.

Ric


----------



## donjuan (Sep 12, 2012)

LOL they can dive, we can't!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

We Pan Chaps occasionally send a servant down below the waves to recover some trinket lost over the side of our yachts (the champagne does go to the head) but that's about all the diving we're interested in.

Sometimes lose two or three servants before the errant item's restored to its thankful owner. What can I say. Servant's lungs aren't what they used to be.

Ric


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

just in case anyone is interested, I am selling my new mini Fiddy from Getat. I got it about 3 weeks ago, have only worn it a few times. I'm just not feeling it, it's not really my style.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-getat-mm-mini-fiddy-44mm-785128.html#post5721629


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

*El Ocho 1* said:


> just in case anyone is interested, I am selling my new mini Fiddy from Getat. I got it about 3 weeks ago, have only worn it a few times. I'm just not feeling it, it's not really my style.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-getat-mm-mini-fiddy-44mm-785128.html#post5721629


PM sent


----------



## Wiggity_WIS (Apr 18, 2012)

Do any of the homages have a working crown guard / are waterproof to 100m or so? 

Thanks


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

I've decided to go ahead and sell my Homage collection in the for sale section so I can pick up that Meisterart.


----------



## Skyarcher (Nov 24, 2012)

Peteworrall said:


> I'm afraid not. It's some kind of PVD I think. But for the price this is a nice way to ease into the whole bronze thing. It looks really good, and so different to 99.996% of watches out there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it the same for the titanium cases? Are they real titanium or just titanium colored cases?


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Skyarcher said:


> Is it the same for the titanium cases? Are they real titanium or just titanium colored cases?


I can't comment on this one, I'm afraid, as I don't have one of their ti watches.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Skyarcher said:


> Is it the same for the titanium cases? Are they real titanium or just titanium colored cases?


I'm pretty sure the one I got from manbu is real titanium. It's very light for its size. That's also what got me interested in getting more titanium watches.


----------



## kore (Jun 18, 2010)

anybody have ever tried to swim or dive with your getat's PAM or other PAM homage?
because some of the homage maker said it was water resistant for 3ATM...
i'm curious about that...


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

kore said:


> anybody have ever tried to swim or dive with your getat's PAM or other PAM homage?
> because some of the homage maker said it was water resistant for 3ATM...
> i'm curious about that...


I would like to know that too. 3ATM isn't really swim territory, and definitely isn't dive territory, but should make it safe to wash hands and maybe shower. I have three Getats, which are all "3ATM" water resistant, but I've never risked it myself. Has anybody else?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Peteworrall said:


> I would like to know that too. 3ATM isn't really swim territory, and definitely isn't dive territory, but should make it safe to wash hands and maybe shower. I have three Getats, which are all "3ATM" water resistant, but I've never risked it myself. Has anybody else?


I've never risked a splashy handwash with *any* watch of less than 5ATM. I don't think 3ATM adds any confidence at all, just indicates a sort if default. Sometime I'll take my collection down to one of the zillions of local watchmenders around here (a plus of living in this country) who happens to have a pressure tester, and get my whole collection tested one at a time. See what's what.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

All a bit quiet. I reckon Getat's a bit backed up. My expectations of plentiful exchanges of emails were set very low after trawling though the former thread.

Ta di dah di dah.

(sigh)

I wanna my watches!

Ric


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> All a bit quiet. I reckon Getat's a bit backed up. My expectations of plentiful exchanges of emails were set very low after trawling though the former thread.
> 
> Ta di dah di dah.
> 
> ...


I have learned with Getat it is "fire and forget". Place your order, pay the guy, then wait a month and it'll turn up!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm so glad you said that, just sent another chaser mail after hearing absolutely nothing from him. Was starting to get worried!

I call bullsh*t on his '5 days response' claim!

So I guess I shouldn't hope to get my watch in time for Christmas then...

Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

mrwomble said:


> I'm so glad you said that, just sent another chaser mail after hearing absolutely nothing from him. Was starting to get worried!
> 
> I call bullsh*t on his '5 days response' claim!
> 
> ...


We must rely on the sage wisdom of Mr Worrall. It'll turn up in the end. And definitely in time for Christmas, so please relax. Not sure *which* Christmas, mind.

Ric


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

Ric Capucho said:


> All a bit quiet. I reckon Getat's a bit backed up. My expectations of plentiful exchanges of emails were set very low after trawling though the former thread.
> 
> Ta di dah di dah.
> 
> ...


LOL!! I check my order status almost 3 times a day! No.....not getting antsy over here! Ordered 23 Nov......status is still Awaiting Shipment. I just hope it get's here by Christmas.......oh well.....I know it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Skyarcher (Nov 24, 2012)

I just got my homage from an eBay seller in HK and a lot of times if they send the watch by Airmail letter, the tracking number doesn't work till it hits USPS. I usually figure at least 3 weeks and sometimes I'm pleasantly surprised if it comes early.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

mrwomble said:


> I'm so glad you said that, just sent another chaser mail after hearing absolutely nothing from him. Was starting to get worried!
> 
> I call bullsh*t on his '5 days response' claim!
> 
> ...


I've been through the process three times now, and still find myself checking the status several times per day when I'm awaiting one...! They do arrive in the end, and they are gorgeous  Your patience will be rewarded  Christmas might be do-able with a tailwind!


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> We must rely on the sage wisdom of Mr Worrall. It'll turn up in the end. And definitely in time for Christmas, so please relax. Not sure *which* Christmas, mind.
> 
> Ric


Lol! Never been called sage before, but I'm going to take it and run!


----------



## hittheskids (Oct 6, 2012)

Peteworrall said:


> I have learned with Getat it is "fire and forget". Place your order, pay the guy, then wait a month and it'll turn up!


Good to know that, I sent an email last week and have gotten no response. Maybe I'll get lucky and have it later this week.


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

hittheskids said:


> Good to know that, I sent an email last week and have gotten no response. Maybe I'll get lucky and have it later this week.


When did you order / pay?

i paid on 22nd Nov, was told delivery 10th Dec, but nothing & no responses to my emails either now.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Pennapolis said:


> LOL!! I check my order status almost 3 times a day! No.....not getting antsy over here! Ordered 23 Nov......status is still Awaiting Shipment. I just hope it get's here by Christmas.......oh well.....I know it will be worth the wait.


How do yer check your order status? Is there something on Getat's website I missed?

Ric


----------



## hittheskids (Oct 6, 2012)

Mj2k said:


> When did you order / pay?
> 
> i paid on 22nd Nov, was told delivery 10th Dec, but nothing & no responses to my emails either now.


paid on November. 27, was never given a date


----------



## RosaCasio (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi all,

I am worried about being scamed this time because of no e-mails from getat. The first two times I ordered I had the watches 1,5 weeks after and now after 1,5 weeks after he should send my new order....still nothing. I gave him time to write me back but I hade to file a complaint to paypal.

Hope that everything works out and I get my watches, but returning an e-mail after ordering 5 watches should be the least he could do if he would like to have loyal costumers.


----------



## fnmamba (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi, I have been watching this thread and following Panerai Homages for awhile. I ordered from Getat on 11/16 and emails from him pretty fast. He sent me shipping info for Hong Kong post on 11/30. Which I thought was really fast. The problem is that the shipping info doesnt work on Hong Kong post or USPS tracking. Is that normal? Its been almost 2 weeks since its been shipped and hasnt reached me in the US yet. 

I have tried to email him but he stopped responding, I'm worried that maybe its a bad tracking number? I hope I get my watch. I'll wait until Christmas to see if it comes and if not I'll submit a claim on paypal.


----------



## kenshi4lyfe (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi guys, 

I ordered from Getat on 11/21 and just received my order number today. Patience guys, I've ordered from Getat before and they provide very good products, but you need patience especially during the holiday season.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

I paid 22nd November and just received an email with tracking number a few moments ago.

Not yer best communicator, your Getat.

Ric


----------



## fnmamba (Dec 12, 2012)

Ric,
Does your tracking number work? I got my tracking number on Nov 30 and its not pulling up on HK post or USPS.


----------



## hittheskids (Oct 6, 2012)

I don't think the tracking numbers work until they hit the US. Think I read that somewhere in this thread.

I just want my watch, is that so wrong? :shedsatear:


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

It'll work fine, just as soon as it hits the international radar.

EMS Tracking

Ric


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

fnmamba said:


> Hi, I have been watching this thread and following Panerai Homages for awhile. I ordered from Getat on 11/16 and emails from him pretty fast. He sent me shipping info for Hong Kong post on 11/30. Which I thought was really fast. The problem is that the shipping info doesnt work on Hong Kong post or USPS tracking. Is that normal? Its been almost 2 weeks since its been shipped and hasnt reached me in the US yet. I have tried to email him but he stopped responding, I'm worried that maybe its a bad tracking number? I hope I get my watch. I'll wait until Christmas to see if it comes and if not I'll submit a claim on paypal.


Make sure you remember the 45 day PayPal claim requirement. Just had my tracking number sent, but this doesn't work, however think this is not Tat's doing. Hoping its the watch I ordered in my parcel though!


----------



## docbp87 (Dec 12, 2012)

First post, but have been reading and learning for a little while here now. I placed an order with Getat this morning, and selected to pay with paypal. How does this work? Am I going to get an invoice from paypal? Am i expected to initiate the payment myself? If so, what paypal address do I make payment to?


----------



## fnmamba (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Docbp87,
Getat will send you an invoice from paypal. Just click on it to send the money and it will go through for you. He hasnt been as responsive with his emails so it may take some time for him to send you the invoice. Hope that helps.


----------



## fnmamba (Dec 12, 2012)

Ric,It was sent on Nov 30, does it really take 12 days to hi the international radar?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

fnmamba said:


> Ric,It was sent on Nov 30, does it really take 12 days to hi the international radar?


This time of year it wouldn't surprise me. Did you try the link I posted above?

Ric


----------



## fnmamba (Dec 12, 2012)

Yea, still came back as not found. I guess I'll just wait and hope it was sent. Lots of people are worried because of the no responses. Hopefully Tat is just busy for the holidays.


----------



## hittheskids (Oct 6, 2012)

Got my shipping notice an hour ago.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

hittheskids said:


> Got my shipping notice an hour ago.


Woooooaaaah, we're on a roll.

Methinks Mr Getat does this in batches. Looks like we're in the December batch.

Ric


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Woooooaaaah, we're on a roll.
> 
> Methinks Mr Getat does this in batches. Looks like we're in the December batch.
> 
> Ric


I'm in as well. Got mine an hour ago too.


----------



## fnmamba (Dec 12, 2012)

m0rt said:


> I'm in as well. Got mine an hour ago too.


 I got my tracking on Nov 30th. Its not working and it says not found. Let me know if yours works and and what site you used to track it. I used Hong Kong Post, EMS and USPS and they all say not found.


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

well, it can take sometime before the number is active.

if you get a tracking number use TrackChecker (en) install the program and just let it check for you.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

m0rt said:


> I'm in as well. Got mine an hour ago too.


I'm excited for you guys!

I have experienced the same range of emotions that you're going through (is it a scam, should it take THIS long, will it arrive, etc.), but I have ordered three separate times from Getat now, and you need to chill about the communication because they DO turn up - it can just take a while (and feels like it's taking even longer)! The tracking numbers don't do anything for a week or two, then they spring into life!


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

It's worth noting as well guys that the Man bush site has a big banner across it at the moment saying the HK post office is overwhelmed and parcels are taking a lot longer than normal to be processed, etc 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I agree with Peteworrall and whatmeworry. Based on my past experiences with Manbu, shipping takes 10-12 working days. And yes, the tracking number for some reason tends to not return any results. So I believe it would be the same with the other sellers. I think they're already overwhelmed with emails, especially during this season of giving (to ourselves, in these cases). We might wanna cut them some slack.

During the off-peak seasons, I'd wait till 10-12 working days have passed before I start panicking but I've not had any experience ordering during festive seasons, so I'm not sure what is a reasonable time to wait. However, it's highly probable that it might take a little longer than the 10-12 working days I've mentioned.


----------



## fnmamba (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for the information, its nice to know that it is coming. I just hope the Hong Kong Post office hasnt lost it. Guess I'll be patient and hope that it comes by Christmas.


----------



## docbp87 (Dec 12, 2012)

fnmamba said:


> Hi Docbp87,
> Getat will send you an invoice from paypal. Just click on it to send the money and it will go through for you. He hasnt been as responsive with his emails so it may take some time for him to send you the invoice. Hope that helps.


Thanks for the response. I actually got the invoice from Tat, plus an email response to my question, about an hour after I posted this. I have ordered things from China before, and know that the shipping can be... weird. (I have had items take two weeks before a tracking number works, when all of the sudden it is sitting at the post office here in Virginia!) Looking forward to my 47mm 1950s Sterile Dial with brushed case and polished bezel. Can't wait (but will wait...)

Now, to finish reading the Part 2 thread


----------



## dazed1 (Mar 10, 2011)

I just got my GMT from manbushij ie . How do you adjust the GMT hour on this?

I tried following this instruction I found somewhere else: 
1. Pull the crown out to the quick hour change
2. Match your hour hand with the GMT hand
3. Pull the crown all the way out
4. Adjust the time to where you want the GMT to be (it will follow the hour hand)
5. Go back to quick hour change
6. Set you regular hour hand to where you want it

However that didnt work with the Seagull movement 

Any clues?


----------



## dazed1 (Mar 10, 2011)

I just got my GMT from manbushij ie . How do you adjust the GMT hour on this?

I tried following this instruction I found somewhere else: 
1. Pull the crown out to the quick hour change
2. Match your hour hand with the GMT hand
3. Pull the crown all the way out
4. Adjust the time to where you want the GMT to be (it will follow the hour hand)
5. Go back to quick hour change
6. Set you regular hour hand to where you want it

However that didnt work with the Seagull movement 

Any clues?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

dazed1 said:


> I just got my GMT from manbushij ie . How do you adjust the GMT hour on this?
> 
> I tried following this instruction I found somewhere else:
> 1. Pull the crown out to the quick hour change
> ...


I think I saw something like that on the FAQs on Getat's website. Or was it on Than Man Bush's site?

Ric


----------



## dazed1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Ric Capucho said:


> I think I saw something like that on the FAQs on Getat's website. Or was it on Than Man Bush's site?
> 
> Ric


Sigh, if that's the case, then there's something wrong with this movement.

When i pull the crown out all the way, the GMT hand also moves.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

dazed1 said:


> Sigh, if that's the case, then there's something wrong with this movement.
> 
> When i pull the crown out all the way, the GMT hand also moves.


Reading the instructions that sounds right to me and matches how the GMT worked on a Citizen I had. The GMT had is like the normal hour hand and the hour hand skips when you're setting it. This means when you're travelling you can set the GMT had to "home time" and change the hour as you move through time zones without having to reset the whole watch

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cardiffgiant (Dec 27, 2011)

I also got my notice from Getat. I tried ordering from him last year, had no communication at all for over a month, and just canceled the order and went with Jackson. I decided to go for the skeleton 44 with a saphire crystal from Getat. His communication has been really great this round. I'm glad that others are experiencing the same.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

With the exception of cardiffgiant, from what I've read in the 3 Panerai homage threads it is exceedingly rare that a Getat watch doesn't eventually show up, even if the communication is lacklustre. It is very hard to be patient (I'm a 2x Getat owner now too) but the wait is worth it and they do eventually show up.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Guys just be patient. I've ordered watches where I receive the watch(es) BEFORE I even get a tracking number. The watches are probably on their way. 

Also, one trick I've used in the past is to send them an e-mail telling them the watch is a gift and I'm hoping to receive it ASAP. It won't work now because it's too close to Christmas, but keep it in mind..


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Patient.

The Capucho's were at the back of the queue when God was handing out patience.

Ric


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

V.I.T. said:


> Guys just be patient. I've ordered watches where I receive the watch(es) BEFORE I even get a tracking number. The watches are probably on their way.
> 
> Also, one trick I've used in the past is to send them an e-mail telling them the watch is a gift and I'm hoping to receive it ASAP. It won't work now because it's too close to Christmas, but keep it in mind..


ha ha, that's exactly what I did !


----------



## fnmamba (Dec 12, 2012)

So Getat sent me the shipping tracking number on Nov 30! and It finally started working today on the hong kong post with a drop off date of today Dec 14? :-s
He must have finished the watch, packaged it and put the tracking number on it and let them pile up so he can do one big shipment.
Glad to know its on its way though! Cant wait to post a pic of it!


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, I ordered my timepiece from Tat on 11/23 and it was shipped out two days ago...12/12. Tracking code does not work yet, but I'm not worried. It took a few days for my tracking code from Christopher Ward in Britain to show up. It's so easy to get all worked up about how long it takes to get a watch from Tat when you keep hearing about what a great job he does......especially when you want to have it for Christmas. I've read that he will take photos of the build process if you ask him, but he never sent me the photos which also adds to the anticipation. But you all know he's probably extremely busy building Christmas orders.....Santa Tat's busy building toys for all us good boys and girls! Bottom line......as long as I get a quality timepiece from him......it's all good.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Santa Tat.

Love it. Seems to fit quite nicely.

Ric


----------



## dazed1 (Mar 10, 2011)

So i got an email back from him. He said that GMT hand is for show only and it cannot be adjusted. Guess I got a dud.

I'm looking for: 44mm, sandwich dial (black), auto, with date, and preferred with Saphire crystal. I don't care if its not GMT. Suggestions?


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

dazed1 said:


> So i got an email back from him. He said that GMT hand is for show only and it cannot be adjusted. Guess I got a dud.
> 
> I'm looking for: 44mm, sandwich dial (black), auto, with date, and preferred with Saphire crystal. I don't care if its not GMT. Suggestions?


Now that's a bit discouraging......the watch that's in the mail for me is a GMT as well......:-(


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

Pennapolis said:


> Well, I ordered my timepiece from Tat on 11/23 and it was shipped out two days ago...12/12. Tracking code does not work yet, but I'm not worried. It took a few days for my tracking code from Christopher Ward in Britain to show up. It's so easy to get all worked up about how long it takes to get a watch from Tat when you keep hearing about what a great job he does......especially when you want to have it for Christmas. I've read that he will take photos of the build process if you ask him, but he never sent me the photos which also adds to the anticipation. But you all know he's probably extremely busy building Christmas orders.....Santa Tat's busy building toys for all us good boys and girls! Bottom line......as long as I get a quality timepiece from him......it's all good.


Asked for pics of the build & didn't get them....worried I will get one I didn't ask for lol


----------



## dazed1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Pennapolis said:


> Now that's a bit discouraging......the watch that's in the mail for me is a GMT as well......:-(


For your benefit, I'm hoping that the movement I got is faulty and he just doesnt know how they operate.

I can pull it out twice (as what the instructions say), but it doesnt "lock" the gmt hand.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

dazed1 said:


> For your benefit, I'm hoping that the movement I got is faulty and he just doesnt know how they operate.
> 
> I can pull it out twice (as what the instructions say), but it doesnt "lock" the gmt hand.


Same for my Manbu GMTs, the GMT hand does not lock on those either.


----------



## dazed1 (Mar 10, 2011)

m0rt said:


> Same for my Manbu GMTs, the GMT hand does not lock on those either.


Ok, so its not only me. Any other GMT's, do the hands lock?

I'm not sure if i want to go thru the trouble and cost (possibly 30-35$) of shipping it back. Paid $195 with DHl shipping. If I return it, after all shipping costs etc, i get back $125-130.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Although not a complete homage. Can anyone comment on the Chris Ward versions ? I'm really liking them.

http://www.christopherward-usa.com/men/aviation.html

Ebenke - Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hittheskids (Oct 6, 2012)

ebenke said:


> Although not a complete homage. Can anyone comment on the Chris Ward versions ? I'm really liking them.
> 
> Aviation Men
> 
> Ebenke - Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What type of comment?

I have a CW Malvern II and the watch is a great value. Fit and finish is excellent for a Swiss auto under $400.

I like their aviators and their dive watches, and their chronos but I already have my next purchase lined up.


----------



## Phil0886 (Mar 15, 2012)

I have 3 CW watches and would agree that the value for money is excellent. 

On the subject of PAM homages, I just received my Man Bu GMT in the post today (ordered 28th November) - the watch looks great but the second hand is detached, has anyone else had this happen and, if so, how did you deal with it?


----------



## dazed1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Phil0886 said:


> I have 3 CW watches and would agree that the value for money is excellent.
> 
> On the subject of PAM homages, I just received my Man Bu GMT in the post today (ordered 28th November) - the watch looks great but the second hand is detached, has anyone else had this happen and, if so, how did you deal with it?


Read above. same issue with mine. He says its normal. GMT hand moves, but wont lock and is for show only.


----------



## Phil0886 (Mar 15, 2012)

Think it's a different issue - it's not that the GMT hand wont lock, it's that the second hand is actually detached and floating loose in the case... I'd post pics but it's a branded dial.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Phil0886 said:


> I have 3 CW watches and would agree that the value for money is excellent.
> 
> On the subject of PAM homages, I just received my Man Bu GMT in the post today (ordered 28th November) - the watch looks great but the second hand is detached, has anyone else had this happen and, if so, how did you deal with it?


Do you think the homage versions, ETA automatic movement, starting at $620.00 are worth it? FWIW I'm not a homage fan but I really like the CW Case and dial.

Ebenke - Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dazed1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Phil0886 said:


> Think it's a different issue - it's not that the GMT hand wont lock, it's that the second hand is actually detached and floating loose in the case... I'd post pics but it's a branded dial.


Yikes!!! If you just got it, send it back.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

dazed1 said:


> So i got an email back from him. He said that GMT hand is for show only and it cannot be adjusted. Guess I got a dud.
> 
> I'm looking for: 44mm, sandwich dial (black), auto, with date, and preferred with Saphire crystal. I don't care if its not GMT. Suggestions?


Just to confirm: I got a Getat GMT about three weeks ago, and his GMT movements work fine. I set the main hands to local time, then simply adjust the GMT hand, which jumps in half-hour increments around the dial, to where I want it for the time difference I want to track. It then proceeds to move once around the dial over the course of 24 hours in classic GMT stylee. Simple


----------



## Phil0886 (Mar 15, 2012)

dazed1 said:


> Yikes!!! If you just got it, send it back.


I've sent an e-mail to Man Bu so will see what they come back with

@ebenke - when comparing the case and dials of CW watches to the Ball watches I have that cost significantly more I would say they come out very well, although the Ball AR is better and the Tritium tubes are brighter than on the CW I have that also has GTLS. In terms of movement, both the CW autos are within COSC specs.


----------



## dazed1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Peteworrall said:


> Just to confirm: I got a Getat GMT about three weeks ago, and his GMT movements work fine. I set the main hands to local time, then simply adjust the GMT hand, which jumps in half-hour increments around the dial, to where I want it for the time difference I want to track. It then proceeds to move once around the dial over the course of 24 hours in classic GMT stylee. Simple


See, my other homage is from getat. This time i wanted to try something different. Sigh.

so ship back and order another (possibly lose $50-60) or just use as is?


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

dazed1 said:


> See, my other homage is from getat. This time i wanted to try something different. Sigh.
> 
> so ship back and order another (possibly lose $50-60) or just use as is?


Just use as is, I would say. For the price I can't see much point in messing about too much. Just order from Getat next time! If it ain't broke don't try to fix it... That said, I DO understand, as I've found myself looking on man bush's and jackson's websites even though I'm a three-time Getater  A bit of competition never hurt anybody eh...


----------



## icanhazawatch (Oct 19, 2012)

papermate said:


> View attachment 891566
> What getat sent me. I really liked his strap but wanted something different so picked a different strap up.


Just stumbled upon this thread and really loving what i see... Can someone pm me details on where to purchase since im out of the loop it appears


----------



## hittheskids (Oct 6, 2012)

The information you seek is on page one of this thread.


----------



## sh0ebox (Jul 10, 2012)

Ugh, this thread. I've tried numerous times to suppress my urges, but I finally caved and submitted an order for a watch via Getat's site. Now I have a question...

I submitted my order and specified that I would pay via PayPal and believe the website told me that I would receive an e-mail invoice. I made it to the completion page and received a "thank you for your order" e-mail a couple days ago, but have not yet received a PayPal e-mail invoice. I decided to send an e-mail to Getat requesting an invoice since I had not received anything yet after over 24 hours, and now it's been over 24 hours since I sent that e-mail and still have not heard from Getat nor received and invoice.

Is this whole process normal when ordering through him? I figure that he is probably busy being that it is the holiday season, but is it normal for there to be a delay in dispatching a PayPal invoice? Just want to make sure there isn't something else I need to do aside form wait


----------



## fnmamba (Dec 12, 2012)

sh0ebox said:


> Ugh, this thread. I've tried numerous times to suppress my urges, but I finally caved and submitted an order for a watch via Getat's site. Now I have a question...
> 
> I submitted my order and specified that I would pay via PayPal and believe the website told me that I would receive an e-mail invoice. I made it to the completion page and received a "thank you for your order" e-mail a couple days ago, but have not yet received a PayPal e-mail invoice. I decided to send an e-mail to Getat requesting an invoice since I had not received anything yet after over 24 hours, and now it's been over 24 hours since I sent that e-mail and still have not heard from Getat nor received and invoice.
> 
> Is this whole process normal when ordering through him? I figure that he is probably busy being that it is the holiday season, but is it normal for there to be a delay in dispatching a PayPal invoice? Just want to make sure there isn't something else I need to do aside form wait


My understanding is that he is SUPER busy and hasnt responded to any emails I sent to him. He's probably booked for the holidays and he'll send you the invoice when he has a chance. Usually he sends an invoice right away. I say give it a week and then try again if an invoice doesnt go through. I guess with Getat the answer is always PATIENCE. Reading from other comments and my own personal ordering. I notice that he always sends the watch out but customer service and a quick response isnt what he does. His watches are Amazing though. I am getting mine out of US customs today and it should be here tomorrow or the next day.

So my advice is be patient. He has an online store but it seems more like a small personal business and he gets around to it when he can, but he always sends his watches out. It just takes FOREVER.


----------



## Karsten (Sep 28, 2008)

dazed1 said:


> So i got an email back from him. He said that GMT hand is for show only and it cannot be adjusted. Guess I got a dud.


I have a Parnis 46 x 46 GMT from "Man Bush" and i also had troubles getting the GMT hand properly adjusted until i discovered this guide:

http://www.............com/cms-9.html

Q4. HOW DO I SET THE GMT & LOCAL TIME?

A4. GMT means Dual Time Zone and it usually use a 24-hour clock instead of a 12-hour clock we normally use. GMT can be set with two time zones. A local minute-hour hand time and a GMT (sometimes red) arrow second time zone.

To adjust time, please follow the instructions below:

1. Unwind the crown anti-clockwise softly and slowly until it loosen up. (The crown is NOT PULLED at this stage)
There are two steps of pulling out the button stem. Do not exert too much force here and please make sure you do it lightly and carefully.

2. STEP ONE is for setting the GMT second time zone. STEP TWO is for setting the local time. Pull one-step out is to set GMT and date by winding the button clockwise and anticlockwise respectively. Pull one more step is for setting local time. Pushing the crown inward one step will bring it back to GMT setting. Pushing it two steps will bring it back to normal position and you can wind it back clockwise while pushing it back softly to secure the crown onto the watchcase.

3. Set local time FIRST and then GMT SECOND time zone. When you set local time, GMT time will also be changed at the same time

Although not the same watch i assume i is the same GMT automatic movement.

Hope it works.


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

Took a week for my PayPal invoice to be sent through from Tat. Easiest bit of waiting is before you pay lol.


----------



## sh0ebox (Jul 10, 2012)

Good to know, I will do my best to be patient 

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

ebenke said:


> Although not a complete homage. Can anyone comment on the Chris Ward versions ? I'm really liking them.
> 
> Aviation Men
> 
> Ebenke - Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I really like the Christopher Ward timepieces.....a LOT of bang for little buck......The C11 and the C60 are my favorites. The last two years I've "almost" bought one or the other. This Christmas though, I got my Island Girl a Lady's Christopher Ward instead.......<sigh> ......women......!


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

m0rt said:


> View attachment 891332
> 
> 
> I just got me this one, a Minorva Meisterart Prowerke, also known as a Panerai Ferrari FER00008 Scuderia Homage. And it is awesome!!!


I blame you Mort!










And the obligatory lume shot:









I have to say I like it a lot though I wish it had a display back to show off the movement.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Hmm, that's a nice bit of kit.

I also saw Mort's post, and wondered...

Ric


----------



## dopamine5501 (Nov 26, 2012)

hi guys i would like to know about this spec - Automatic mechanical movement + Automatic-winding (power reserve when in motion + Power Reserve 42 Hour (after 5 hours of motion)

As i know, it needs to be moved around in order to prevent it stops.
Besides moving around to prevent it stop, can i wind it?
Sorry for such noob question as this is the first time i got this automatic watch.

Thanks.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

dopamine5501 said:


> hi guys i would like to know about this spec - Automatic mechanical movement + Automatic-winding (power reserve when in motion + Power Reserve 42 Hour (after 5 hours of motion)
> 
> As i know, it needs to be moved around in order to prevent it stops.
> Besides moving around to prevent it stop, can i wind it?
> ...


I think you probably can. Assuming it's a Luminor homage, then try winding in ten so turns and watch the power reserve meter like a hawk(assuming you've got one). If it goes up about ten on the scale, then yep, you can also manually wind it. Don't forget to unlock the crown.

Ric


----------



## tsfmlm (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## dopamine5501 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> I think you probably can. Assuming it's a Luminor homage, then try winding in ten so turns and watch the power reserve meter like a hawk(assuming you've got one). If it goes up about ten on the scale, then yep, you can also manually wind it. Don't forget to unlock the crown.
> 
> Ric


hi Ric, thanks for your advice. mine one does not have the power reserve meter. maybe i should wait it completely stop and try to wind it.


----------



## fnmamba (Dec 12, 2012)

Just got my Getat Watch in. Well worth the wait. It looks great. I'm a little disappointed that some of the strap is glued on and the glue didnt stick, but its an easy fix. Here are some pics of the watch.


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

fnmamba said:


> Just got my Getat Watch in. Well worth the wait. It looks great. I'm a little disappointed that some of the strap is glued on and the glue didnt stick, but its an easy fix. Here are some pics of the watch.


Very nice! I really like the movement and the domed glass. Can't wait for mine to come in........pun intended! LOL!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

fnmamba said:


> Just got my Getat Watch in. Well worth the wait. It looks great. I'm a little disappointed that some of the strap is glued on and the glue didnt stick, but its an easy fix. Here are some pics of the watch.
> 
> View attachment 909393
> View attachment 909395
> View attachment 909394


Wow, it's a death watch from Pirates of the Carribean! Congratulations to you.

Ric


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> I blame you Mort!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I started bidding on this too, but let it go. Could I ask how much it sold for in the end? Maybe you could PM me if you don't want to publicise it?


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

fnmamba said:


> Just got my Getat Watch in. Well worth the wait. It looks great. I'm a little disappointed that some of the strap is glued on and the glue didnt stick, but its an easy fix. Here are some pics of the watch.
> 
> View attachment 909393
> View attachment 909395
> View attachment 909394


Really nice  gotta love that movement!


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Not "the best" (whatever that is) but not bad at all, and I'm plenty happy with it. Bought used but it's in spectacular shape. No dings, no problems.

Specs (as described by seller):

_1. FGD dial (sterilized, vintage lumed)
2. 100% Swiss Unitas 6497 with nice hammered bridge
3. Gen spec (3.5 mm t) sapphire (AR has been removed as per gen pre-V)
4. Case fitted with DSN pre-V style lug bars and the rehaut has been polished (the case construction is similar to gen)
5. Spring loaded crown (thick pre-V like)
6. Thick case back (case back is polished)
7. Pre-V style thick crown guard, absolutely no floppiness in and out
8. Pre-V style DSN hands
9. GEF oxblood strap with sewn in pre-v buckle._

And my poor camera-fu...




























Cost me $345 CDN and it's got great weight and is keeping very good time as far as I can tell with no seconds hand. Plenty accurate enough for me.

My worry about getting one of these was that the crown guard would be sloppy but this one just *snaps* shut and the tolerances are _tight_. Not a hint of shimmy when it's closed.

Here's the seller's movement photo...


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Peteworrall said:


> I started bidding on this too, but let it go. Could I ask how much it sold for in the end? Maybe you could PM me if you don't want to publicise it?


It's on auction every month. I think it is 430USD to buy it, I got mine for around 230USD, I've seen one go for ~100USD.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> I blame you Mort!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!  I use mine a lot, really like it.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

m0rt said:


> It's on auction every month. I think it is 430USD to buy it, I got mine for around 230USD, I've seen one go for ~100USD.


Thanks mort, will keep an eye open for them


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Peteworrall said:


> Thanks mort, will keep an eye open for them


The seller is called minorva88.


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

Any of the 'recent' Getat dispatches arrive with any owners yet?

Mine was due to be here on the 10th but was not sent until the 12th so am guessing it won't be here for Xmas now. 

Tracking still not working on HKP or Parcel Force Global. 

4 weeks and counting. Patience is not a strong point of mine, but the fact I had a watch from Singapore delivered within 4 days to the UK with the postage costs being the same suggests that current shipping method is poor.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Mj2k said:


> Any of the 'recent' Getat dispatches arrive with any owners yet?
> 
> Mine was due to be here on the 10th but was not sent until the 12th so am guessing it won't be here for Xmas now.
> 
> ...


Same situation. Everyone says the same thing: Hong Kong Post is completely overwhelmed, and the backlog ain't gonna clear until after Christmas.

Ah well, it'll be here in time for the following Christmas.

Ric


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

That sucks, oh well the plus side is that it is not just my watch that has not turned up!


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

m0rt said:


> The seller is called minorva88.


Thanks mort, off into eBay now....


----------



## Skyarcher (Nov 24, 2012)

Just ordered a watch from Manbushi and projected arrival date is Jan 30th. 

Oh well...


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Peteworrall said:


> Thanks mort, off into eBay now....


I saw that the watch in question had like an hour left on the auction when I told you guys about the seller name. How did it go? Anyone got it?


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

m0rt said:


> I saw that the watch in question had like an hour left on the auction when I told you guys about the seller name. How did it go? Anyone got it?


I didn't get it. I ended up ordering a couple of Parnis's, but I am going to keep an eye on it in the future


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

JOA 44 mm Titanium, dark grey dial, ETA 6497, Superluminova hands dial, , sapphire crystal, solid caseback- my asking.
3 weeks from contact.
Regards
Robt


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow, that is gorgeous, can you give a rough idea to price.

Hadn't heard of these until now, am guessing I missed a few pages out.

My getat is to see whether I want a Pam long term to join a few other classics, but this could be a great middle ground.

Any chance of a mini review?



NSG1Tausend said:


> JOA 44 mm Titanium, dark grey dial, ETA 6497, Superluminova hands dial, , sapphire crystal, solid caseback- my asking.
> 3 weeks from contact.
> Regards
> Robt


----------



## jb76 (Nov 28, 2012)

Here is my 111 homage from Dennis Rudy. Took him about 3-4 weeks to assemble and ship, but it was worth the wait. I highly recommend him, and wouldn't hesitate to buy from him again.


----------



## bjornligan (Dec 14, 2012)

I got my tracking no 12 dec but getat didnt drop it at the postoffice until 24 dec. Left hong-kong 25 dec. Will order another one (blue lume) if the one one the way turns up and works great

Sry for bad english

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Best I can do until my Getat parcel *finally* arrives.

But the watch that captured my heart, so no great sacrifice.

Ric


----------



## hittheskids (Oct 6, 2012)

I too, am waiting *patiently* for my order from Getat.


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

hittheskids said:


> I too, am waiting *patiently* for my order from Getat.


LOL.....right there with you. Ordered it 18 November. I'm pretty sure it will be worth it though.


----------



## dopamine5501 (Nov 26, 2012)

hi guys i would like to get 24 mm leather strap from Getat but seems like very hard to get his reply.
Therefore do you guys have any recommendation to get below similar leather strap and such price tags?

Thanks.

100% Handmade Cracked Seal Brown calf Strap
http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r485/getatwatch1/Strap/cracked seal brown/DSC_0182.jpg

Dark Brown calf Strap
http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh616/getatwatch2/strap/e22a6189.jpg


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

Getat may be slow, but trustworthy I would question. 

From the above post I checked my shipping number to find that it finally works, albeit only registering over 4 weeks after order and 2 weeks post when Tat said it would arrive. Given it was a gift for my father I am not impressed. 

I have c.10 days to file a PayPal dispute, which I am going to have to do just to protect my outlay given it has to arrived. Does anyone have experience of this? My ideal would be for a refund, however should the parcel subsequently arrive I would then repay the full amount to Tat. Is this sort of resolution possible?

cheers.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Mj2k said:


> Getat may be slow, but trustworthy I would question.
> 
> From the above post I checked my shipping number to find that it finally works, albeit only registering over 4 weeks after order and 2 weeks post when Tat said it would arrive. Given it was a gift for my father I am not impressed.
> 
> ...


That route would lead to Getat getting his Paypal account blocked, so you couldn't repay him if you wanted to.

And then he'd go bankrupt, and everyone else in the chain would lose their watches.

Please don't do this.

Ric


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

I've never dealt with Getat (stupidly small wrists and PAM homages aren't natural bedfellows) so I'm not really in a position to comment. I will though. 
It seems to me that Getat is a victim of his own success. He is (so far as I know) still a one man operation but the demand for his watches far outstrips his ability to produce them. Through in the not that reliable Chinese postal service AND the increased volume of mail in the run up to Christmas and you have a recipe for a lot of unsatisfied customers.
I suspect that a little more time on proactive comms keeping people up to date on the status of their orders would save him time in the long run.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fnmamba (Dec 12, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> That route would lead to Getat getting his Paypal account blocked, so you couldn't repay him if you wanted to.
> 
> And then he'd go bankrupt, and everyone else in the chain would lose their watches.
> 
> ...


I am with Ric on this.
Getat is slow to respond and slow to ship but dont lose hope and let your frustration and desire to get the watch immediatly do anything rash. If you file a paypal dispute and he keeps getting them then sooner or later he will be blocked from paypal and then there wouldnt be a way for us to order our watches. I have ordered from him before and the watches arrive it just takes time and patience. Filing claims wont speed up the watch shipping. Remember that he is a small operation out of Hong Kong and the postal service there isnt very good. 
My advice is to wait for the shipping email and it will come. 
Best of luck


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm basing my desire to start official procedures as the 3 'real' people i know who have ordered have not received anything, having left it to good faith that 'they always turn up'. There were allegedly new shipments sent to each of these individuals, yet again nothing arrived, no 'while you were out' card, customs charges or customs seizure notice; hence my concern so far. 


I have a great ability for waiting, my job relies on such thing, however where I have issue is not being told the truth. For an email chain to discuss delivery on the 12th, and a promise to 'check up on the order number' on the 20th with no further response & then to find out they were posted on the 24th is frankly poor by any major company or 1 man outfit. If he was upfront on the communication regarding timelines, then I would have no issue, as per the previous poster. USPS would have arrived 3 days from order for the same price being charged. 


For me to sit watching the remaining days protection that I have dwindle away, with email after email of mis-truth or requests not being completed despite agreement would leave me looking rather foolish. Had it simply been a std watch then I could swallow to possible loss, but added numerous straps to the order for my father. 

I do not want to create issue with Tat & to ensure that he receives his money without account hassle via PayPal, however I'm not willing to risk my hard earned by just waiting. I will be ensuring PayPal know the 'delay' is HK not Tat even though both have played a part & that they are aware I'm looking to cover rather than claim. If this cannot be mutually agreed with PP then I need to find other means via CC protection. 

Im hoping in the remaining days leading to the deadline some magic happens in the postal system.

That aside, I'd prefer this thread remains as tribute to the great homages out there rather than a single issue being detailed from only one party and potentially out of context of the majority of transactions being carried out.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Mj2k said:


> I'm basing my desire to start official procedures as the 3 'real' people i know who have ordered have not received anything, having left it to good faith that 'they always turn up'. There were allegedly new shipments sent to each of these individuals, yet again nothing arrived, no 'while you were out' card, customs charges or customs seizure notice; hence my concern so far.
> 
> I have a great ability for waiting, my job relies on such thing, however where I have issue is not being told the truth. For an email chain to discuss delivery on the 12th, and a promise to 'check up on the order number' on the 20th with no further response & then to find out they were posted on the 24th is frankly poor by any major company or 1 man outfit. If he was upfront on the communication regarding timelines, then I would have no issue, as per the previous poster. USPS would have arrived 3 days from order for the same price being charged.
> 
> ...


Fully understood, and fully respected.

Ric


----------



## donjuan (Sep 12, 2012)

Ok guys instead of marina, base and radiomir homages.... Anybody know where I can get flyback or rattrapante homages??? I am desperate to get one of these.... 

Mort, yours is amazing... But I love the blue hand on rattrapante! 

Help me... Pleaseeeeere


----------



## donjuan (Sep 12, 2012)

Okie guys, I found it manbu site. Few flaws spotted. Not regatta dial, do not have gold hands and blue second hands. Anybody has experience on modification with him?? Can he do sterile dial?


----------



## bjornligan (Dec 14, 2012)

Ok. U cant blame hkpost. Dropped at postoffice 5pm 24dec. Arrived at my door 9am 28dec... In sweden

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

bjornligan said:


> Ok. U cant blame hkpost. Dropped at postoffice 5pm 24dec. Arrived at my door 9am 28dec... In sweden
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Pickies please! Ric


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

bjornligan said:


> Ok. U cant blame hkpost. Dropped at postoffice 5pm 24dec. Arrived at my door 9am 28dec... In sweden


Good for you! 

Tat said he put it in the post office on the 12th, I have not seen it yet. Also Sweden.


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

Yup, certainly HKPost is either very efficient or just doesn't bother using tracking information whilst processing.

After the rant yesterday & praying I would not have to go through a no doubt tricky process of protecting my outlay without causing Tat some sort of bother.

Doorbell rang at 3pm today, rushed down to the door like a kid. Courier then apologises as has the wrong address for a pick up....bugger. He then reappears 5 mins later as he 'just realised there was a parcel left in the van'.

Here is it










And with its friends...










Watch is great, nice and tight on the crown guard which was a concern of mine. Only niggle is the springboard screw inside the tube occasionally making a noise.

Can anyone advise what screwdriver I should use, as its between sizes on my set of jewellers ones; somewhere between 1.4mm and 2.0mm I would guess. Also can the screws be replaced by spring bars with a fake 'screw' at the end? Have heard a lot of the screw threads get threaded in the case & loathed to do this!

Matt


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

donjuan said:


> Okie guys, I found it manbu site. Few flaws spotted. Not regatta dial, do not have gold hands and blue second hands. Anybody has experience on modification with him?? Can he do sterile dial?


I don't think he does any mods at all, he is just a reseller of stuff. Can you PM me a link, btw, I have totally missed these on his site.


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

Can I change the back of the case from a sapphire to a metal?

first sapphire backed watch & hate the feeling of it 'sticking' to my wrist. 

Bugger really as paid for the skeleton PVD


----------



## donjuan (Sep 12, 2012)

Mort, PM sent. Let me know if you don't receive it.

Really need to sterile it... I am checking with Tat whether it is possible, knowing that I would need to wait awhile until he replies....


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Mj2k said:


> Also can the screws be replaced by spring bars with a fake 'screw' at the end? Have heard a lot of the screw threads get threaded in the case & loathed to do this!


I was concerned about that too, and I change straps pretty often so I figured that I might as well get springbars.

I got mine from *panatime*, the ones I've linked are 24mm, do check if they're the right length for yours.

They're out of stock for now, by the way, so you might need to check back every now and then.


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

deluded said:


> I was concerned about that too, and I change straps pretty often so I figured that I might as well get springbars.
> 
> I got mine from *panatime*, the ones I've linked are 24mm, do check if they're the right length for yours.
> 
> They're out of stock for now, by the way, so you might need to check back every now and then.


Cheers for that, since writing it, 1 screwbar threaded itself the first time I unscrewed it; was tight & felt as though it had been forced in.

I too change my straps often so will keep checking back


----------



## hittheskids (Oct 6, 2012)

My tracking number finally worked. Email sent on 12/12, tracking number activated 12/29. :roll:

A little upset but hopefully the watch looks as good as everyone else.

If I want another I'll order in May instead of November. :think:


----------



## cardiffgiant (Dec 27, 2011)

hittheskids said:


> My tracking number finally worked. Email sent on 12/12, tracking number activated 12/29. :roll:
> 
> A little upset but hopefully the watch looks as good as everyone else.
> 
> If I want another I'll order in May instead of November. :think:


Same here. Email was 12/12, just noticed that the tracking started working today, posted 12/29.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Mj2k said:


> Cheers for that, since writing it, 1 screwbar threaded itself the first time I unscrewed it; was tight & felt as though it had been forced in.
> 
> I too change my straps often so will keep checking back


I've got a couple spare, PM me your address and I'll mail them to you. ;-)

(Yours are 24mm, right?)


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

cardiffgiant said:


> Same here. Email was 12/12, just noticed that the tracking started working today, posted 12/29.


Me too. 

Ric


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Peteworrall said:


> My Bronze 44mm MM mini fiddy has arrived!
> 
> View attachment 891243
> View attachment 891244
> ...


Is the bronze case really as dark as it looks in your photos or is it just the lighting? It looks a lot darker than the pics on his site.


----------



## ExtraDriver (Nov 14, 2012)

Mj2k said:


> Yup, certainly HKPost is either very efficient or just doesn't bother using tracking information whilst processing.
> 
> After the rant yesterday & praying I would not have to go through a no doubt tricky process of protecting my outlay without causing Tat some sort of bother.
> 
> ...


Nice collection. What is the watch on the upper right?


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

anonsurfer said:


> Is the bronze case really as dark as it looks in your photos or is it just the lighting? It looks a lot darker than the pics on his site.


PM sent - basically said it looks like the pictures. A little darker than maybe it should be, but still looks awesome


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

LearDriver said:


> Nice collection. What is the watch on the upper right?


Thanks, top right is a Speedbird III PRS-22 from Eddie at Timefactors.

Time Factors Quality Watches On The Net Since 1996

Quality is superb, great quality bracelet & looks reall good on NATOs too

Matt


----------



## ayung (Jul 12, 2012)

hi guys, i am reading PAM homage for the these last two days.. thinking to get one PAM homage.. but not sure from which seller and models.. can someone give an suggestion?
thankss


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

ayung said:


> hi guys, i am reading PAM homage for the these last two days.. thinking to get one PAM homage.. but not sure from which seller and models.. can someone give an suggestion?
> thankss


The various opinions and pieces of advice you will receive are all here already for you to read


----------



## hittheskids (Oct 6, 2012)

ayung said:


> hi guys, i am reading PAM homage for the these last two days.. thinking to get one PAM homage.. but not sure from which seller and models.. can someone give an suggestion?
> thankss


page one of this thread will help


----------



## ayung (Jul 12, 2012)

the models i am thinking are:
PAM 359 (brown numbers)
PAM 127 (gold hands, vintage numbers/brown)
PAM 127 - with cali dials, blue hands, brown numbers
PAM 424 (blue hands)

which one do you guys recommend? currently i already have PAM 292.. i want something unique.. thinking to have all hamilton movements, that have hamilton engrave on the back..


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

This arrived from Getat this morning. Perfect in every way. Stock sterile 44mm Lum homage with polished case, plus sapphire, plus superluminova for both dial and hands, plus the cracked brown strap with beige stitching. Total including upgrades was $112, which is a veritable bargain.

Almost no processing of the photo so you see the true colours, textures and shades of strap and watch. Holding my watch to the photo (on me iPad) it looks spot on.

Also got a spare black strap (white stitching) to the same standard as the cracked brown. Extra $40, which seems worth it to me.

Me happee.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

And now the eyecandy photos...


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Not the best shot if I'm honest. My excuse is that the cat kept bumping my arm.

Rad homage on rose gold with california dial.

Eye candy pickies tomorrow...

Ric


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

They're looking great Ric!

First one looks like mine, but my choices of strap were Cracked Seal Brown with Black stitch, a Black & Black and finally an Orange Tan with White. Think I'm preferring your Cracked Brown to my Tan though!

matt


----------



## hittheskids (Oct 6, 2012)

still waiting


:sadpanda:


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Mine has finally arrived now too!
Brushed steel, power reserve regatta dial with cracked seal brown strap - absolutely beautiful and I'm thrilled with it. Will have to try get some pics up soon.


Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> And now the eyecandy photos...


Awesome


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Eye candy shots of the Getat Radiomir homage, pink gold, california dial.

I like.

Unfortunately, Frau Capucho has already decided she don't like. Ah well. Shall have to sneak wear it when she's not around.

Ric


----------



## hittheskids (Oct 6, 2012)

Great pics so far, thanks for sharing.

For me - "The item (hittheskid's watch) arrived at its destination country on 2-Jan-2013."


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

Very happy with my rxw MM25:


----------



## docbp87 (Dec 12, 2012)

Got a tracking number from Getat on Christmas (December 25), but it still doesn't work on the HK Post website. When I put the number in and hit Enter, it then asks for a second number, which I don't have (an "Enquiry Reference Number")... Any ideas? The number also doesn't bring anything up on the USPS website (which I assume means it just hasn't hit the USA yet). Not really worried about it, as this seems to be par for the course with Tat, but I'm just curious. Still spending hours poring over the first two PAM Homage threads. Can't wait for mine to arrive (and for some overtime at work, so I have some cash to throw at a Radi homage, since I have a Lumi on the way)


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Unfortunately, Frau Capucho has already decided she don't like. Ah well. Shall have to sneak wear it when she's not around.


Mrs. Aitch thinks that the thick strap and big numbers on my titanium 44mm Getat make it "look cheap". I think she's crazy.

Sent from my phone using 1s, 0s, and the internet.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Aitch said:


> Mrs. Aitch thinks that the thick strap and big numbers on my titanium 44mm Getat make it "look cheap". I think she's crazy.
> 
> Sent from my phone using 1s, 0s, and the internet.


Sneak wear, then.

Ric


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Sneak wear, then.
> 
> Ric


Nope. Wearing it right in front of her today lol.

Sent from my phone using 1s, 0s, and the internet.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Aitch said:


> Nope. Wearing it right in front of her today lol.
> 
> Sent from my phone using 1s, 0s, and the internet.


Unwise. That's just cost you two future watches, and it'll cost you two more at a time everytime you flaunt that watch under her nose.

Don't forget for a moment, that the reason that you're the one who wears the trousers in your house is because she's ordered you to.

Ric


----------



## ayung (Jul 12, 2012)

i would like to order custom PAM homage from Getat but he have not reply.. did he reply to any of your email lately?


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

ayung said:


> i would like to order custom PAM homage from Getat but he have not reply.. did he reply to any of your email lately?


Not my e-mails at least. I ordered a watch from him 2 months ago and it hasn't arrived.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

And here's my Getat Rad homage, also a California Dial, but this time in a polished stainless steel case. Frau Capucho seems to approve of this one, so no sneaky wearing required.

Ric


----------



## cardiffgiant (Dec 27, 2011)

My Getat skeleton arrived on Saturday. It looks great. Edges are smoother than my Jackson. It feels lighter (but it's also a skeleton). The clasp is tight. The strap is one of the worst that I've gotten on a watch. It looks ok, but is tearing after 2 uses. I've already ordered a nice one from trendart-24 on ebay.


----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)

I ordered a 40mm homage from Manbu and a 44mm from Getat last week (12/31). I am interested in seeing what size I like better while I scan for a bargain used Luminor. Both sellers sent me invoices and were in email contact with me within 12 hours of ordering. And to my surprise, the Manbu watch showed up today at my office (I payed for DHL delivery), before I even received a shipping notice.

Pictures of this particular watch face aren't allowed, so a description will have to suffice. The watch is very nice and solid, seemingly well constructed, although I can hear the counterweight spin if I move my arm suddenly. The band is pretty nice considering the cost of the watch. First impressions of the watch, and of Manbu's service and response time, are very positive.

Edit -- looks like I can say Getat, but not Manbu's full name. If the abbreviated name is a problem, happy to edit it out.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

m0rt said:


> Not my e-mails at least. I ordered a watch from him 2 months ago and it hasn't arrived.


I have to eat this quote. Got my watch today. Perfect condition. Sorry mr. Tat, for doubting you.


----------



## bb1248 (May 26, 2011)

I ordered a 44mm mini fiddy from Getat a couple days ago (Jan 05). Today (Jan 07) I received the Paypal payment request along with an email from Tat stating "We will send parcel about 5 days after PAYMENT RECEIVED." This is not the turn around I was expecting after reading through this thread, as well as it's predecessors. Anyone else get this kind of quick response? I will update with further time-frame info.


----------



## Skyarcher (Nov 24, 2012)

I ordered a case, movement, hands and buckle from Manbushi on 12/22 and just got them today. Just over two weeks but then again, I didn't order a custom watch, just the parts.


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)

docbp87 said:


> Got a tracking number from Getat on Christmas (December 25), but it still doesn't work on the HK Post website. When I put the number in and hit Enter, it then asks for a second number, which I don't have (an "Enquiry Reference Number")... Any ideas? The number also doesn't bring anything up on the USPS website (which I assume means it just hasn't hit the USA yet). Not really worried about it, as this seems to be par for the course with Tat, but I'm just curious. Still spending hours poring over the first two PAM Homage threads. Can't wait for mine to arrive (and for some overtime at work, so I have some cash to throw at a Radi homage, since I have a Lumi on the way)


I got my tracking number the same day from getat. Also doesn't work yet. Just trying to be patient. Hopefully it'll show up by the end of the month.


----------



## hittheskids (Oct 6, 2012)

My tracking number didn't work for 17 days after I got it.

BUT I GOT MY WATCH TODAY!!1!!1!1

Pics to follow shortly, but it looks great. Went for the brown dial with brown strap. Strap is very comfy.

Only gripe is the lume, got the super lume and it lasts maybe 10 minutes at best. Will inquire with Tat about this.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Kadloo 7750


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

bluloo said:


> Kadloo 7750


That one looks fantastic. Very similar to a Ferrari-case Panerai. What does it cost?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

m0rt said:


> I have to eat this quote. Got my watch today. Perfect condition. Sorry mr. Tat, for doubting you.


Pictures, Mr mOrt!!! Ric


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

bb1248 said:


> I ordered a 44mm mini fiddy from Getat a couple days ago (Jan 05). Today (Jan 07) I received the Paypal payment request along with an email from Tat stating "We will send parcel about 5 days after PAYMENT RECEIVED." This is not the turn around I was expecting after reading through this thread, as well as it's predecessors. Anyone else get this kind of quick response? I will update with further time-frame info.


That was the type of response I got when I ordered end of October. Watches ended up shipping out about 7 days after payment I believe.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

m0rt said:


> That one looks fantastic. Very similar to a Ferrari-case Panerai. What does it cost?


At least on their website it lists for ~1000 Euros.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I've got a Pam homage on the way. Its a first for me, if you don't count the Magrette I owned briefly in 2010.


----------



## hittheskids (Oct 6, 2012)

Only pic I have so far.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Pictures, Mr mOrt!!! Ric


Sure  Here's one, in the mirror. It's nothing superspecial, it's just nice. ;-) I had the bracelet before.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

m0rt said:


> Sure  Here's one, in the mirror. It's nothing superspecial, it's just nice. ;-) I had the bracelet before.
> 
> View attachment 928841


I love the white dial. Is that a sandwich dial, or are the black markings glossed on?

Ric


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks great, love the dial


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

Seeing some if these brushed cases, I'm now thinking I made a mistake with the polished finish on mine; might have to look at getting another one, bugger. 

At least it would be easy to hide from the wife!

Seen a few people brush their own with a scotchbrite. Nervous I will just screw it up though


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

m0rt said:


> Sure  Here's one, in the mirror. It's nothing superspecial, it's just nice. ;-) I had the bracelet before.
> 
> View attachment 928841


Ooh shiny  that looks awesome


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> I love the white dial. Is that a sandwich dial, or are the black markings glossed on?
> 
> Ric


They are glossed on.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Just got a polished SS Bracelet for my Misterart which is still keeping great time at @-2sec a day with winding every other day. Only issue has been the second hand on the chronograph resetting past the 0 mark by a half second occasionally.


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

I've not seen any (?) submersibles from memory, has anyone ordered a Getat one, or are they not as good as the luminor homages?

Still struggling with polished case, think I will have to seriously consider purchasing a brushed case to swap it all over / find someone who can, lol


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## sh0ebox (Jul 10, 2012)

Awaiting my first getat... getting excited!

Placed order via website on 12/15/12
Received PayPal invoice and paid on 12/20/12
Received tracking number on 12/30/12

Number doesn't work yet, but I'm not really counting on it working. Hoping to find a surprise in my mailbox soon(ish)!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

How about Zuriner Depth Charge zv - 01 







I have almost identical one







It's an omage to Panerai Egiziano but it's still its own watch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

Cheers for the divers, the first looks a little manly for my girl wrists! Might have to research the 2nd to see if it comes in 44mm. 
Matt


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Mj2k said:


> Cheers for the divers, the first looks a little manly for my girl wrists! Might have to research the 2nd to see if it comes in 44mm.
> Matt


The smallest divers are 47, iirc.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

mellons said:


>


My god what is that??


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

m0rt said:


> The smallest divers are 47, iirc.


Tat has a 44mm auto, but I haven't heard of anyone buying one, might have to be the first!


----------



## Wdave (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone have any Idea what's with Getat. 
I placed an order for a watch 3 days ago and I still haven't received a Paypal invoice.
Is he usually like this?


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

m0rt said:


> That one looks fantastic. Very similar to a Ferrari-case Panerai. What does it cost?


Thanks.

It was ~ $775. They had good prices around the holidays. They seem to be currently running from ~ $800 - ~$1200.

Really nice watch.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Wdave said:


> Anyone have any Idea what's with Getat.
> I placed an order for a watch 3 days ago and I still haven't received a Paypal invoice.
> Is he usually like this?


He's *always* like this. He's a terrible communicator, but the end product is usually great. Expect your order to arrive weeks late, unannounced, but looking great.

Ric


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> He's *always* like this. He's a terrible communicator, but the end product is usually great. Expect your order to arrive weeks late, unannounced, but looking great.
> 
> Ric


Amen to that, I was a non-believer that my watch would arrive and have now seen the light!

I have emailed him about getting a brushed CG to go on my polished case, maybe it's this that is bugging me vs a PAM?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

California dreamin'...

Ric


----------



## AM2000 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi guys!
I currentle have a 44mm Lumi w/ sapphire crystal (so says the seller) bought from triconstore at the bay.

Now I'm just itching for a Radiomir with California dial. 
My concerns are:
1. The 47 mm case.
I know it's not as bulky as the Luminor case but... 47mm? How massive can it be? Will it be fine as an everyday (wrist)watch?
The model with a 45 mm case could be easier on the wrist but it is only available with green numerals and I'd prefer them to be orange.

2. The top glass.
For the same price jackson sells a model with flat mineral glass and another one with domed plexiglass. I am not totally convinced of the aesthetics of acrylic crystals. Furthermore it is domed and will add to the overall bulkiness of the watch. However mineral crystals, from my point of view, are a very bad compromise between plastic and sapphire.

Which one would you choose? The one with flat mineral crystal or the one with plexi?

Thanks for your valuable input!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

AM2000 said:


> Hi guys!
> I currentle have a 44mm Lumi w/ sapphire crystal (so says the seller) bought from triconstore at the bay.
> 
> Now I'm just itching for a Radiomir with California dial.
> ...


The Getat Rad homage with california pictured in the post just above your post is in a 45mm case.

(edited) Ahh, should have read your post properly. Ho hum.

Ric


----------



## mbbransc (Dec 20, 2009)

I'll throw my Getat experience out here for others in wait, or on the fence.

I first emailed Tat on 11/21 inquiring about a watch for myself (from my parents) for X-Mas. We went back and forth on email roughly 15x over the following 6 days and I ordered on 11/27. I checked in with him on 12/09, 12/11, and 12/12 before he responded with a tracking number that didn't work until 12/28 (stating that it left Hong Kong on 12/27). It arrive in USA on 01/04/2013. 35 days from ordering.

Here are the details/pics:
Titanium sterile (although I ordered MM) with swan-neck and vintage brown strap. BTW, first day wearing it, I got a spot on the strap. It's not nearly as noticeable in person as it is in the picture but anyone have any suggestions about removal?


----------



## AM2000 (Jun 14, 2009)

Ric Capucho said:


> The Getat Rad homage with california pictured in the post just above your post is in a 45mm case.
> 
> (edited) Ahh, should have read your post properly. Ho hum.
> 
> Ric


It's OK Ric, thanks for your answer anyway.
I hope you're enjoying yours :-!


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

mbbransc said:


> I'll throw my Getat experience out here for others in wait, or on the fence.
> 
> I first emailed Tat on 11/21 inquiring about a watch for myself (from my parents) for X-Mas. We went back and forth on email roughly 15x over the following 6 days and I ordered on 11/27. I checked in with him on 12/09, 12/11, and 12/12 before he responded with a tracking number that didn't work until 12/28 (stating that it left Hong Kong on 12/27). It arrive in USA on 01/04/2013. 35 days from ordering.
> 
> ...


That spot looks like it is for rubbing on the case slightly & polishing the strap, or have I missed the spot?

Roughen it back up slightly?

EDIT: looking at the wrong pic! Looks like liquid, maybe a leather cleaner then a nourishment treatment? You probably won't get rid of it, but can blend it in. Maybe then spray the outer edges with waterproof treatment if its untreated leather?

Loving the titanium, really thinking I got the wrong one now!

Although on the plus side I dropped into conversation with my wife that I might treat myself to another given a strong bonus this year & she didn't even question it.....result!


----------



## mbbransc (Dec 20, 2009)

Mj2k said:


> That spot looks like it is for rubbing on the case slightly & polishing the strap, or have I missed the spot?
> 
> Roughen it back up slightly?
> 
> ...


I was considering a mink oil or waterproofing treatment but it would darken the entire strap. I think I'm going to leave it alone and let the rest of the band get discolored over time. Once it gets to a point it bothers me, I'll look at darkening it.

My wife didn't understand why I wanted another watch when I already had one. I politely explained how she has different necklaces she wears with different outfits. Different bracelets, rings, etc. Why would a watch be any different? Then when I received this PAM hom and it didn't have the MM that I ordered (I was really torn between sterile and MM), my wife offers up "Well, since you were torn, you were probably going to order a sterile someday anyway. Now you can just get a MM later instead." Now I know she 'gets it'!!


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

Ha ha, excellent!

I too wondered whether to go sterile or not, decided to in the end driven in part a concern of customs deciding they wanted it. 

Not sure if this is a real risk or not, but the next order of a 44mm submersible only comes 'branded'. 

Question for those more savvy than myself......

Tat has a 44mm submersible with an automatic movement. Could this be ordered as a hand wound movement, or am I being too simplistic?

In my possibly naive mind, I'm imagining it being more accurate than a cheap auto...justified?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

mbbransc said:


> I was considering a mink oil or waterproofing treatment but it would darken the entire strap. I think I'm going to leave it alone and let the rest of the band get discolored over time. Once it gets to a point it bothers me, I'll look at darkening it.
> 
> My wife didn't understand why I wanted another watch when I already had one. I politely explained how she has different necklaces she wears with different outfits. Different bracelets, rings, etc. Why would a watch be any different? Then when I received this PAM hom and it didn't have the MM that I ordered (I was really torn between sterile and MM), my wife offers up "Well, since you were torn, you were probably going to order a sterile someday anyway. Now you can just get a MM later instead." Now I know she 'gets it'!!


My usual advice when I hear of a good and understanding woman is something on the lines of "Marry her quick, before she realises you're an idiot!" Fortunately, you already did. And fortunately I also married a good woman, and I'm not sure if she's yet spotted that I'm an idiot.

Probably.

Ric


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)

Ric,
May I ask what size your wrist is? I'm waiting on a 44mm mini fiddy coming from tat but starting to fear it may be too big on my ~6.25 " wrists.
However now that I see your how great your cali radiomir looks, it's got me itching for one even though it's 45mm.



Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 926333
> 
> 
> And here's my Getat Rad homage, also a California Dial, but this time in a polished stainless steel case. Frau Capucho seems to approve of this one, so no sneaky wearing required.
> ...


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Fuzzylogic said:


> Ric,
> May I ask what size your wrist is? I'm waiting on a 44mm mini fiddy coming from tat but starting to fear it may be too big on my ~6.25 " wrists.
> However now that I see your how great your cali radiomir looks, it's got me itching for one even though it's 45mm.


Mate, I truly dunno. Shall measure, hang on.

Ok, it's a tad just under 7 inches.

Look, an extra 1mm won't change yer life, so if the 44mm is ok (even if at the edge) then the 45mm will be more or less the same. And that mini fiddy's a tall buggah, so the more low slung Rad will wear smaller. My Rad does indeed wear smaller than the 44mm non-fiddy I've also got.

Ric


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Mate, I truly dunno. Shall measure, hang on.
> 
> Ok, it's a tad just under 7 inches.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ric,
You're right, I have an Alpha radiomir chrono that's 42.5mm and it seem to fit just right, so another 2.5mm may not be too big of a stretch. However I shall try my best to be patient and wait for the mini-fiddy to arrive to try out before jumping the gun on a 45mm. 
It's too bad the nicer (my opinion) orange california sandwich dial only comes in the 47mm case. I wonder if it can be crammed in a 45mm case?!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

A couple more pictures of my Getat 44m Lum, with superlume, and one of his nice straps.

(later) I keft it in the sun for a while, then just took it down to check out the lume in my deep, dark dungeon, erm, I mean wine cellar. The lume's fabulous, truly wonderful. On a par with my Stowa Flieger, the lume of which has mythical status.

Me most chuffed.

Ric


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

Ric Capucho said:


> He's *always* like this. He's a terrible communicator, but the end product is usually great. Expect your order to arrive weeks late, unannounced, but looking great.
> 
> Ric


Well, not to scare the hell out of the new guy but........so far on my first order from him:

Ordered 24 November.
Got a non-working EMS tracking number 12 December.

As of today.....exactly a month later.....still no watch, still non-working tracking number, still no reply's to my multiple attempts to contact him......even though I've not been rude to him.

I don't know what to think.......anybody ever get items from him without the tracking number ever working?

50 days from ordering now and still no watch.......


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Pennapolis said:


> Well, not to scare the hell out of the new guy but........so far on my first order from him:
> 
> Ordered 24 November.
> Got a non-working EMS tracking number 12 December.
> ...


I ordered around the 12th of November, non-working tracking, and the watch showed up earlier this week. Give it some more time.


----------



## Wdave (Jan 11, 2013)

Pennapolis said:


> Well, not to scare the hell out of the new guy but........so far on my first order from him:
> 
> Ordered 24 November.
> Got a non-working EMS tracking number 12 December.
> ...


Well he hasn't even charged me yet that is what's ticking me off a little.
No paypal invoice, its a little odd to be honest that he wouldn't want money.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Wdave said:


> Well he hasn't even charged me yet that is what's ticking me off a little.
> No paypal invoice, its a little odd to be honest that he wouldn't want money.


He's in backlog, so actually more honest not to take yer money.

Ric


----------



## Wdave (Jan 11, 2013)

Ric Capucho said:


> He's in backlog, so actually more honest not to take yer money.
> 
> Ric


Hmm I'm a bit upset about him not responding at all, but how is Jackson in terms of quality? I could get a new strap any time not really caring about that, but how is the general build quality of the watch itself from him?


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Wdave said:


> Hmm I'm a bit upset about him not responding at all, but how is Jackson in terms of quality? I could get a new strap any time not really caring about that, but how is the general build quality of the watch itself from him?


Jackson feels very much the same as Tat, I've heard people saying they prefer Jackson over Tat, but in my experience Jackson had screwed up my order more times.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

m0rt said:


> Jackson feels very much the same as Tat, I've heard people saying they prefer Jackson over Tat, but in my experience Jackson had screwed up my order more times.


Sorry for the crappy grammar  I blame autocorrect!


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Btw, does anyone have a 40mm homage that they are happy with? How's the quality compared to the more common sizes etc? And from whom did you get it?


----------



## dopamine5501 (Nov 26, 2012)

hi guys, for hand winding watches, why does swan neck tends to be more expensive?
sorry for noob question..


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

dopamine5501 said:


> hi guys, for hand winding watches, why does swan neck tends to be more expensive?
> sorry for noob question..


Makes it easier to make fine adjustments when regulating the watch. Don't worry, it took me two years to learn that.


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

Negakinu said:


> My god what is that??


it's an esdee mille metri homage- sterile dial and min 60atm rated (real world!)!!!


----------



## dopamine5501 (Nov 26, 2012)

hi DPflaumer, thanks for your reply.

How many rounds should i wind my watch in order to prevent overwind?

Thanks.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

dopamine5501 said:


> hi DPflaumer, thanks for your reply.
> 
> How many rounds should i wind my watch in order to prevent overwind?
> 
> Thanks.


You should be good on overwinding, most modern watches have a kind of built in clutch. What I did with my Stowa was wind until it started to feel tight, then quit.


----------



## PAM fans (Jan 15, 2013)

Anyone have comparison of Getat's superlume vs Jackson's strong lume?
Which one is brighter?


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

Joining the crowd totally by surprise! 
This was in the mail today, I didn't even expect it...! 
Think it has to do with a customer complaint I made a long while ago! 
It's sweet though!


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

mellons said:


> it's an esdee mille metri homage- sterile dial and min 60atm rated (real world!)!!!


Doubles as a hammer, I'm sure.


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

watch is suprisingly light on- same size as a 47mm fiddy and weighs in at 170g (not lightweight by any means but very well balanced on). The ti version is around 120g afaik

wristie with maratac + blasted pre v today


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)

Quick update:
Tracking number email received 12/25
Tracking number just started working on HK Post page. Status is "...being processed for delivery..."
Anyone know how long it will take from that to actual receipt in the US?


----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)

m0rt said:


> Btw, does anyone have a 40mm homage that they are happy with? How's the quality compared to the more common sizes etc? And from whom did you get it?


I have a 40mm from Manbu. The watch is an automatic (I believe hand wind is not available in this size) with date and power reserve. Printed dial (sandwich not available). With MM text on the dial. Overall, I am happy with the watch for the price.

Pros:

Case is solid and finished well
Crown guard is firm; although there is a slight wiggle in the lever, but that seems to be expected
strap and deployant are nice for the price
power reserve dial works well

Cons:

Rotor is loud. Generally only hear it if there is a sudden, dramatic motion that sends the watch and rotor spinning.
Lume is weak and limited to hands only, I think
Printed dial lacks the depth of a sandwich dial

If you want pics, I can send some. Can't post, due to dial.

I am actually planning to sell the watch, as I like 44mm better. If you or anyone else wants this 40mm, I will let it go at a bargain.


----------



## n00bs (Jan 10, 2013)

ok you guys suck, after owning a replica rolex then replacing it with a real one I thought I would never buy another replica again. But I've always wanted a Panerai watch but cant afford one at the moment and seeing all these nice homages I finally gave in and purchased one from getat. Hopefully one day I can also replace with the real deal. anyways here is my timeline:

Jan 7 - ordered
Jan 7 - recieved paypal invoice and paid
Jan 7 - decided I wanted the PVD Gun Colour movement so I emailed him to change.
Jan 7 - sent me an invoice for the extra $10
Jan 8 - asked him about changing strap colour. He never responded.
Jan 8 - asked him about additional changes to the dial. He never responded.
Jan 17 - received tracking number but I paid extra for ems and I get a hong kong post # is this the same thing?

Anyways can't wait to receive it.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

PWack said:


> I am actually planning to sell the watch, as I like 44mm better. If you or anyone else wants this 40mm, I will let it go at a bargain.


Thanks for the info on the 40mm, and I might take you up on the offer.


----------



## sh0ebox (Jul 10, 2012)

Question for those of you who have ordered and received from Getat in the past:

Seems like the typical timeline for orders lately is approximately 1 month from order placement to receipt. Did you guys pay extra for EMS when you had this delivery timeline? Just curious, because if EMS takes this long... I wouldn't want to know how long it takes if you don't pay the extra $20!

(still waiting for my tracking # to work )


----------



## n00bs (Jan 10, 2013)

Did you get a EMS tracking#? I paid for EMS but got a Hong Kong Post#.


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

I ordered my watch just under 3 months ago.....Nov 23rd. Got the tracking number for EMS on Dec 12th. STILL no working tracking number......STILL no watch. Some of you ordered AFTER me and have received it already.....

This sucks.


----------



## Bud001 (Dec 18, 2008)

I got my JOA this afternoon. It feels and looks better than my expectations. It is my first and most likely only homage (unless I plan on getting another JOA).

Thing is, I need a strap. Any recommendations for one? I would love to find a deployant set but its probably not possible.

Pic:


----------



## Wdave (Jan 11, 2013)

Took getat long enough. 
He replied to my order gave me the invoice and changed the order from a brushed steel case to a pvd case in under 20 minutes. 
Now lets hope he and ems can do their thing and get here before February. 
I also ordered a jackson watch last week too through ems lets see what happens.


----------



## bjornligan (Dec 14, 2012)

Cant quote but ems also use hk post. So it Can be ems even if you have hk post track nr. I got hk post and it was ems. 2 days to sweden...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## n00bs (Jan 10, 2013)

bjornligan said:


> Cant quote but ems also use hk post. So it Can be ems even if you have hk post track nr. I got hk post and it was ems. 2 days to sweden...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


I hope so, Thanks.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

bjornligan said:


> Cant quote but ems also use hk post. So it Can be ems even if you have hk post track nr. I got hk post and it was ems. 2 days to sweden...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


EMS is actually an international collaboration between the world's post offices. The E means Expedited, which is an anachronism from the US Postal Service. But to the rest of the world, it basically means Registered. Folks, I've said it before, and I'll keep saying it until I'm blue in the face, high-value cross-border transactions should always be EMS.

Non-registered is a mug's game.

So HK Postal Service do of course sign up to the EMS network, but then so does Tahiti Post Office. Even Sweden, which is course where Father Christmas lives. And if it's good enough for Santa, then it's good enough for you.

Ric


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

Has anyone got the crown and buckle silicone strap for their MM? What's it like? I've got one in the basket but haven't pulled the trigger yet..!


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

mr_sundstrom said:


> Has anyone got the crown and buckle silicone strap for their MM? What's it like? I've got one in the basket but haven't pulled the trigger yet..!


What's this? I think I missed that one.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

I became a little bit artistic when photographing for a sales ad today. Took some pics of my Tuttonero homage (with the MM erased digitally) in our new green rug.

















Anyone interested, btw?


----------



## Ghia (Dec 26, 2012)

I just got my hands on my first homage! Its a beautiful rendition of the Panerai Arktos w/ the seagull st25 auto movement. I would happily post pics, but I've heard there are issues posting watches that have *certain script on the dial*. Could someone clue me in before I embarrass myself?  I'm gonna go enjoy my bag of M&Ms now


----------



## Wdave (Jan 11, 2013)

Ghia said:


> I just got my hands on my first homage! Its a beautiful rendition of the Panerai Arktos w/ the seagull st25 auto movement. I would happily post pics, but I've heard there are issues posting watches that have *certain script on the dial*. Could someone clue me in before I embarrass myself?  I'm gonna go enjoy my bag of M&Ms now


Just scribble it out in paint. 
And I do love me some peanut M&Ms.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

mellons said:


> it's an esdee mille metri homage- sterile dial and min 60atm rated (real world!)!!!


Where did you get that from? It's really cool


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Pennapolis said:


> I ordered my watch just under 3 months ago.....Nov 23rd. Got the tracking number for EMS on Dec 12th. STILL no working tracking number......STILL no watch. Some of you ordered AFTER me and have received it already.....
> 
> This sucks.


Sounds like it's got lost to me


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

m0rt said:


> What's this? I think I missed that one.


This one! Just wanted to know if it's comfortable and doesn't attract dust and lint...
Silicone - 24mm Black Rubber - Silicone Straps - Type - Crown and Buckle

_pic from C&B edited according to forum rules..._


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

mr_sundstrom said:


> This one! Just wanted to know if it's comfortable and doesn't attract dust and lint...
> Silicone - 24mm Black Rubber - Silicone Straps - Type - Crown and Buckle
> 
> _pic from C&B edited according to forum rules..._


Right, I have that one. I think it attracts a little bit of dust, yes. But it is fairly comfy. I'm not really using it, though. And, thinking about it, want mine?


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

m0rt said:


> Right, I have that one. I think it attracts a little bit of dust, yes. But it is fairly comfy. I'm not really using it, though. And, thinking about it, want mine?


Sure! I'll PM you.


----------



## tsfmlm (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Something went wrong when reassembling this watch.


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

thanks p

this case set was made by a casemaker esdee as a homage to the mille metri prototpe of the 80's- has been tested to 60atm no problem! he made a limited run of 30 cases in ti, bronze and steel. this one is a sterile oxide blasted steel version. It is pretty well near 1:1 in all respects, including the push-down bezel 2.5min increments etc. It is so well balanced it feels smaller and lighter than a normal fiddy: is 47mm and 16.2mm hogh but wears an awful lot bigger.


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

mm on shark...


----------



## PAM fans (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm putting my update here on recent purchase from Getat and Jackson. I almost lost hope on Getat watch after so many weeks, but 2 days ago he replied my mail and today the tracking number start working which give me some hope. My wife told me about a week ago that I been cheated and would never see the watch or my money again, now I have something to come back to her. ;-)

And from the many replies in here, I believe Jackson really have postage my watch on 17th. It's just because it is registered mail, it wouldn't start appearing on the tracking site so fast.

Currently
Getat
Ordered on 25th Dec - postage by EMS
Received tracking number on 31st Dec
Tracking number start track on 21st Jan
21st Jan - Hong Kong, Item posted and is being processed
22nd Jan - Hong Kong, The item left Hong Kong for its destination
23rd Jan - Arrived and is being processed
23rd Jan - Pending customs inspection
24th Jan - In transit
25th Jan - Item Arrived At Local Processing Center

Jackson
Ordered on 10th Jan - postage by Registered Mail
Received tracking number on 17th Jan
Tracking number start track on 22nd Jan
22nd Jan - The item was posted on 17-Jan-2013 and is being processed for delivery to the addressee
23th Jan - The item is being processed for departure from Hong Kong
24th Jan - The item will leave Hong Kong for its destination on 24-Jan-2013
25th Jan - The item left Hong Kong for its destination on 24-Jan-2013


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

mellons said:


> mm on shark...


any link where i can buy one?


----------



## Ghia (Dec 26, 2012)

_my Arktos homage_


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

unfortunately these weren't made available mainstream: less than 40 case sets were made. The watch I posted is a custom build: a sterile version of a 1982 panerai prototype, the "Mille Metri". It was designed for 1000m for the italian navy but never made it to production. The designer left panerai and then went on to set-up ennebi watches, so you can see the similarity.

The one I have was made by a very talented case designer in Greece, who has now moved to USA. He has made a number of once-off limited historic cases. This is his most impressive and seems to be pretty correct down to the gaskets. He made three types of case, titanium, bronze and also steel in various finishes. Mine is steel with an aluminium oxide mil-spec finish. The dial was a custom order from him also (sterile) and the hands are standard 2824. To source the movement, it is a 2824 with h5 high canon pinion, i got Andy Schuhren of schuhren watches to source and he also assembled the watch. The construction is unusual and I did not trust myself to do it! Esdee also has planned two crown-guards for this that can be used if people dont want to use the original lever: the wr will still be 200m even without cg and even though the crown is push down! Andy tested the build and it worked at 60atm comfortably. The case is very faithful to the original. The bezel is a push-spring that rotates in 2.5 min increments- just like the prototype. I will pm you esdee's email.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Here is my contribution.


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

Ghia said:


> View attachment 946207
> 
> _my Arktos homage_


I like it!
Where did you buy it? 
How is the bezel action?


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Good news! My tracking number (received on the 17th) started working today (the 24th)! Should have a watch by this time next week.


----------



## PAM fans (Jan 15, 2013)

Finally received Getat watch!
4 weeks from date of order till receiving, considering that there's festive seasons so it's not that long.

Some photos, sorry for the quality just using my phone camera. Edited out the MM words



















Titanium case and PVD movement


















Lume shot. Not sure if the brightness can last for few hours. After half an hour not much left of the brightness.


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

Looking good, enjoy your watch!

Where is the strap from?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

That's a Getat strap, the main reason why he's the best. His service and communication is terrible, but his products (especially the straps) are way up there.

Mate, these are big and heavy watches, and these big comfy straps are essential, I think. Somehow allows the watch to sit up there on yer wrist in perfect comfort, and without that spinning feeling everytime yer raise your arm.

I'll be ordering another strap or two from him in the near future; just as soon as the Chinese New Year's safely passed.

Ric


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Anyone know if he matches the buckle to the watch? I ordered a PVD model and would hate to have to wait on a buckle after I finally get it...


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> That's a Getat strap, the main reason why he's the best. His service and communication is terrible, but his products (especially the straps) are way up there.
> 
> Mate, these are big and heavy watches, and these big comfy straps are essential, I think. Somehow allows the watch to sit up there on yer wrist in perfect comfort, and without that spinning feeling everytime yer raise your arm.
> 
> ...


Agreed. His straps rock. They're literally straptastic.


----------



## PAM fans (Jan 15, 2013)

Ric Capucho said:


> That's a Getat strap, the main reason why he's the best. His service and communication is terrible, but his products (especially the straps) are way up there.
> 
> Mate, these are big and heavy watches, and these big comfy straps are essential, I think. Somehow allows the watch to sit up there on yer wrist in perfect comfort, and without that spinning feeling everytime yer raise your arm.
> 
> ...


The titanium case is surprisingly very light. I knew it would be light but never thought it would be this light.



DPflaumer said:


> Anyone know if he matches the buckle to the watch? I ordered a PVD model and would hate to have to wait on a buckle after I finally get it...


He matches mine. I ordered based on a PVD case & PVD buckle and changed the case to titanium but I never informed him about the buckle, yet he changed the buckle to titanium / brushed case.



Mj2k said:


> Looking good, enjoy your watch!
> 
> Where is the strap from?


Getat mate.


----------



## PAM fans (Jan 15, 2013)

With a bit of light that's not too intense it glows orange.









Already placed some straps order with Getat


----------



## Ghia (Dec 26, 2012)

mr_sundstrom said:


> I like it!
> Where did you buy it?
> How is the bezel action?


Thanks! I actually got it off the 'Bay. Seagull ST25 mov't and unidirectional bezel that ratchets really precisely. I'm not sure where the PO got it, but he made the strap from an old military ammo pouch. So far it gains only about 35-40s a day and stays wound despite my rather weak winder!


----------



## PAM fans (Jan 15, 2013)

harrym71 said:


> Here is my contribution.


Is it 47mm?


----------



## docbp87 (Dec 12, 2012)

My Tat arrived today. 47mm 1950s, Sterile, Brushed case/Polished Bezel, Vintage Wooden Brown strap. Very very very impressed with this thing. I was expecting to like the way it looks, but it is beyond that. Fit and finish are far beyond what I was expecting to get for roughly $100 US. Aside from the torture of waiting for delivery, I think Tat is AWESOME!










For those who are curious, I ordered on December 12th, paid via Paypal same day, got tracking number on December 25th, started working on January 16th, and arrived today, January 25. So the general consensus of roughly 6 weeks was spot on for me. As hard as it was to wait, now that I have the watch in hand, it was totally worth it!


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)

Just received 44mm mini fiddy from tat. Came in a much better box than expected:














Sterile dial, the dark gray numerals and indicators are actually much more subtle in real life:








Gun metal movement:








Nice dome glass:








The requisite lume shot:








Wrist shot:







I think this is on the verge of too big for my wrist. Had initial thoughts of selling when I first put it on. Then I realized it might be the obnoxiously large strap(in my opinion). Will have to order a slimmer strap.
Do you guys think this is too big for me?

So there might be a 24mm Getat strap on the FS forum soon. Actually PM me if interested, will include overnight Fedex in the price.


----------



## PAM fans (Jan 15, 2013)

Fuzzylogic said:


> Just received 44mm mini fiddy from tat. Came in a much better box than expected:
> View attachment 948835
> View attachment 948834
> 
> ...


Nice choice, black and white with the shades of gray.

I purchased a slimmer crocodile strap, but with it I feel the case is bigger due to smaller strap. With Getat strap I feel it balanced it out. What is your wrist size?

BTW, your crown guard come like that? I thought the lever should be on the top side.


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks PAM fans. My underfed-child-like wrist is 6.25" - 6.5" depending on temperature. You could be right, a slimmer strap might make the watch seem even bigger. Guess we'll see.
I forgot to mention I flipped the crown guard. Didn't like seeing the REG. TM. And also found out the original fiddy flipped up like this. So win win.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

PAM fans said:


> Is it 47mm?


No, 44.


----------



## PAM fans (Jan 15, 2013)

Fuzzylogic said:


> Thanks PAM fans. My underfed-child-like wrist is 6.25" - 6.5" depending on temperature. You could be right, a slimmer strap might make the watch seem even bigger. Guess we'll see.
> I forgot to mention I flipped the crown guard. Didn't like seeing the REG. TM. And also found out the original fiddy flipped up like this. So win win.


I also got about the same wrist size. Feels Getat strap is more durable. Personal preference thought.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

docbp87 said:


> My Tat arrived today. 47mm 1950s, Sterile, Brushed case/Polished Bezel, Vintage Wooden Brown strap. Very very very impressed with this thing. I was expecting to like the way it looks, but it is beyond that. Fit and finish are far beyond what I was expecting to get for roughly $100 US. Aside from the torture of waiting for delivery, I think Tat is AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really awesome watch mate. I have one the same and I too was blown away. The torture is hard, but worth it for a bespoke gorgeous piece that like.


----------



## n00bs (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow it's good to see a bunch of you getting your watches! Good sign.


----------



## n00bs (Jan 10, 2013)

I told you it was a good sign!!! Just checked my trackin# and it's working! Currently in customs, hopefully it will arrive this week! So excited. Yay!!!


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)

PAM fans said:


> I also got about the same wrist size. Feels Getat strap is more durable. Personal preference thought.


It does seem durable but I don't find it all too comfortable. It's either too big and flops around or it's too tight. And when I put my wrist down on the table I can feel the bulk. But like you said, personal preference.


----------



## sh0ebox (Jul 10, 2012)

I got my first Getat watch in the mail today finally! I must say I'm very impressed with the quality of his work... the fit and finish is better than I anticipated. The strap looks great and is surprisingly quite comfortable. I did swap it out for an ISOfrane, though, which IMO makes the watch look/feel a lot better and less bulky.

Unfortunately, I didn't realize until I received the watch that I ordered the wrong model. I meant to get the sterile dial with second hand, but accidentally ordered the one without 


Pictures to come


----------



## senna89wc12 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have ordered two PAM homages from Jackson. I have always wanted to handle a real 47mm PAM so I guess a homage is a good first step. I am absolutely a Panerai newbie so I know just a little bit. I have doubts about buying a homage watch (I still do), so I opt for the ones that have sterile dials. I didn't order from Getat because I heard his communication is horrible and his watches take a long time to be made and delivered.

First one is the MM260, a 47mm with 6152 case and plexiglass. This watch comes in parts only. I love the 6152 case and plexiglass. I have already bought some tools and I will be assembling it myself. It's definitely a brand new experience and I have already read a few DIY guide so I should have an easier time doing this.








(Picture borrowed from Jackson)

Second one is a 47mm with sterile dial and 1950 case. The case is more the contemporary type compared to the vintage 6152 case. Jackson names this the MT104, and I guess MT stands for Military Time, the name of his store. The numerical on the dial of this one seem to be smaller compared to the MM260. The crown guard is also slimmer and with TM mark on it. The engraving on the CG is something I don't want but I don't really have a choice.








(Picture borrowed from Jackson)

Now, I want to cancel the MT104 order. The problem is, Jackson won't let me cancel the order. I have already paid him and the watch has not shipped out. So it should be no problem refunding me. He told me he has ordered the watch (I presume it's from his supplier) and no cancellation can be made. This is completely non-sense.

For people who want to order from Jackson, do aware of his shipping time. He doesn't ship out immediately because he sometimes has to wait for his supplier to deliver the watches. In my case, the MM260 is a parts watch and he doesn't have all the parts in stock for immediate delivery. I am just speculating as he doesn't explain that in his e-mail reply. I ordered the watch roughly a week ago and at this point, I have not received any shipping update from him. It's not too bad but still it's a bit frustrating. His communication via E-mail is excellent though so this is definitely a huge plus.

I can't wait to receive the MM260. I am still negotiating with Jackson to cancel the MT104 order. Hopefully he will refund me.


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, not to be a downer......I'm happy everyone is getting their orders from Tat. It's been over 3 months now since I first ordered and paid for mine..........still no working EMS number.....still no watch......and Tat still refuses to reply to my emails. No contact in over 2 months. Hopefully he gets my order right.....if he sends me anything at all.


----------



## PAM fans (Jan 15, 2013)

Pennapolis said:


> Well, not to be a downer......I'm happy everyone is getting their orders from Tat. It's been over 3 months now since I first ordered and paid for mine..........still no working EMS number.....still no watch......and Tat still refuses to reply to my emails. No contact in over 2 months. Hopefully he gets my order right.....if he sends me anything at all.


So sorry to hear that. That is very long time. What is his last reply? He acknowledge that he haven't send the watch?

senna89wc12,
For my purchase with Jackson, he mention that it will take about ten days to prepare before ships out. And I received the tracking number on the 8th day.


----------



## senna89wc12 (Feb 27, 2009)

PAM fans said:


> senna89wc12,
> For my purchase with Jackson, he mention that it will take about ten days to prepare before ships out. And I received the tracking number on the 8th day.


Jackson simply just ignores me when it comes to refund. I told him I no longer wanted one of the watches I ordered and he just pushed me away saying he could not cancel my order! What a BS. He hasn't shipped the watch yet! For the other watch, I ordered a watch from him on the Jan 16th. It's 27th today so it's been 11 days. No shipping update, nothing.

I will not order from him ever again. I don't think he's that trustworthy as other people have claimed. I have dealt with many sellers from Hong Kong/China and one of their dirty tricks is once they have your money, they will not refund you.

If nothing goes right, I will file a Paypal dispute and get my money back.


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

Confused. 

You order watch, Jackson orders parts. 

You no longer want it as you couldn't work out from pictures that neither had a second hand. 

You then expect Jackson to cover the cost of the parts he ordered for you, tying his cash up in stock 

Your mistake, he doesn't owe you anything. 

If you ordered a car would you expect to change the model after manufacturing had started & get a refund to order another?


----------



## senna89wc12 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mj2k said:


> Confused.
> 
> You order watch, Jackson orders parts.
> 
> ...


I don't see why you are confused. I don't usually get involved in arguments or anything on online forums but you got it wrong.

I still want one of the watches, the MM260 so I just asked him to provide shipping update in several e-mails. He promised me to ship it on a specific date but he has not.

Now, for the MT104, to be honest, I don't really care about what he does with his suppliers. All I know is, he has not shipped it. If it's in the postal system, then it would be wrong to ask for refund. It is not even shipped. Have you ever asked for refund for anything you buy? You just walk to the customer service department and get your money back. In my case, I just changed my mind about the purchase (I am sorry that it is not my mistake so you got it wrong again) and I no longer wanted it. So you are saying we customers cannot change our mind about something we buy?

If you are so concerned about how Jackson loses money on the parts he ordered, he can always resell the watch to someone else. The MT104 I ordered is a fully assembled watch, not a parts watch. The MM260 I still want however is.


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

PAM fans said:


> So sorry to hear that. That is very long time. What is his last reply? He acknowledge that he haven't send the watch?
> 
> senna89wc12,
> For my purchase with Jackson, he mention that it will take about ten days to prepare before ships out. And I received the tracking number on the 8th day.


Last time he contacted me was 12/12/12.......and that was the automated message that my order was "shipped with care" and gave me the EMS tracking number. Every attempt to contact him since....even through RWG.....has come back silent.


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

Think you might be mistaking Jackson for a large scale retailer.

If he has ordered/bought/made your watch for you, why should he sell it on again & offer you a refund? Yes he could sell it on but he then has his cash tied up in stock rather than as cold, hard cash.

What (unlikely but still relevant) if nobody else ordered that watch? He has lost out; if you ran a business you would comprehend this.

Anyway, I have stated my point; I'm off to enjoy watches



senna89wc12 said:


> I don't see why you are confused. I don't usually get involved in arguments or anything on online forums but you got it wrong.
> 
> I still want one of the watches, the MM260 so I just asked him to provide shipping update in several e-mails. He promised me to ship it on a specific date but he has not.
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

*Can't delete double post*

Oops...double post...can't delete


----------



## Wdave (Jan 11, 2013)

Pennapolis said:


> Last time he contacted me was 12/12/12.......and that was the automated message that my order was "shipped with care" and gave me the EMS tracking number. Every attempt to contact him since....even through RWG.....has come back silent.


Then file a PayPal dispute, stuff like that occasionally can happen.
Or file an inquiry with Hong Kong post to know if he actually did ship it.


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

Wdave said:


> Then file a PayPal dispute, stuff like that occasionally can happen.
> Or file an inquiry with Hong Kong post to know if he actually did ship it.


I'm going to wait a bit longer before I go nuclear. I'm feeling a little better now that others are getting their watches. Perhaps mine won't take much longer. AND I don't want to make things worse for him if it was all just a misunderstanding. I'd like to use him in the future.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

senna89wc12 said:


> I don't see why you are confused. I don't usually get involved in arguments or anything on online forums but you got it wrong.
> 
> I still want one of the watches, the MM260 so I just asked him to provide shipping update in several e-mails. He promised me to ship it on a specific date but he has not.
> 
> ...


Sorry but I agree with mj2k. Jackson has had to order the parts for you. It's not his problem you didn't work out what you wanted before you ordered. He shouldn't lose out for your mistake...


----------



## senna89wc12 (Feb 27, 2009)

Peteworrall said:


> Sorry but I agree with mj2k. Jackson has had to order the parts for you. It's not his problem you didn't work out what you wanted before you ordered. He shouldn't lose out for your mistake...


This will be the last ever post I will make in this "Best Panerai Homage" thread. I don't post negative comments, and I think it is a stupid thing to argue on online forums. I don't even know you so why I should waste my precious time arguing with you with my keyboards? I hadn't posted an argument with someone ever here for my entire duration here on WUS until today. I hate to do it, but I really have to defend myself this time. Well, I don't need to bother anymore. Life goes on. I don't need anyone here to take my side. Just because you think it's my mistake doesn't mean it is. I am just posting my experience to share with some of you, but I got flamed the end. Perhaps PAM homages are just not my thing. There are just better watches that deserve my love than these homages.

And do you think it is my mistake that Jackson hasn't given me any shipping info for the other watch I ordered from him? And no, I didn't ask him for a refund for that one when he has failed to fulfilled his obligation to provide an update on the day he promised me.

I am off to enjoy my other more beautiful watches. So long.


----------



## sunk702 (Jan 27, 2013)

what size is your wrist? Personally I like big watches on my puny 6.25 inch wrist.


----------



## sunk702 (Jan 27, 2013)

I was replying to an older post but forgot to include the original and don't know how to fix it.



sunk702 said:


> what size is your wrist? Personally I like big watches on my puny 6.25 inch wrist.


----------



## n00bs (Jan 10, 2013)

Just got a call from the wife saying I received a package in the mail from Hong Kong Cant wait to see it, I will post pics later. Here is my timeline from Getat:

Jan 7 - ordered
Jan 7 - recieved paypal invoice and paid
Jan 17 - received tracking number#
Jan 28 - Delivered.


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

Sorry you feel that way, I thought it was a discussion rather than an argument, don't let it get in the way of enjoying your homage; would be a little extreme and a great shame.



senna89wc12 said:


> This will be the last ever post I will make in this "Best Panerai Homage" thread. I don't post negative comments, and I think it is a stupid thing to argue on online forums. I don't even know you so why I should waste my precious time arguing with you with my keyboards? I hadn't posted an argument with someone ever here for my entire duration here on WUS until today. I hate to do it, but I really have to defend myself this time. Well, I don't need to bother anymore. Life goes on. I don't need anyone here to take my side. Just because you think it's my mistake doesn't mean it is. I am just posting my experience to share with some of you, but I got flamed the end. Perhaps PAM homages are just not my thing. There are just better watches that deserve my love than these homages.
> 
> And do you think it is my mistake that Jackson hasn't given me any shipping info for the other watch I ordered from him? And no, I didn't ask him for a refund for that one when he has failed to fulfilled his obligation to provide an update on the day he promised me.
> 
> I am off to enjoy my other more beautiful watches. So long.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

Well......I see this as GOOD news. 

Tat finally replied to me about my watch. He seemed surprised that I didn't get it in the mail. He's going to go to the post office tomorrow to see if he can find it. If not he's offered to refund me the money or remake the watch for me.

I told him I'd like him to remake the the watch!

I feel so much better now that he finally contacted me......I can wait for him to make things right.

I had ordered this watch the day after Thanksgiving.


----------



## chris11 (Jan 13, 2013)

Guys, short question: Is there any reason why everybody here orders the sterile version of the dial?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

chris11 said:


> Guys, short question: Is there any reason why everybody here orders the sterile version of the dial?


Private Message on its way.

Ric


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Good god. Does the turret revolve, or is it a WWI vintage tank? Guessing the gun got shot off at Ameins.

Ric


----------



## PAM fans (Jan 15, 2013)

Pennapolis said:


> Well......I see this as GOOD news.
> 
> Tat finally replied to me about my watch. He seemed surprised that I didn't get it in the mail. He's going to go to the post office tomorrow to see if he can find it. If not he's offered to refund me the money or remake the watch for me.
> 
> ...


Good news then. Even though he "quite" late in replying the email, but the fact that he answered your email and look into it means he is a very responsible seller.



n00bs said:


> Just got a call from the wife saying I received a package in the mail from Hong Kong Cant wait to see it, I will post pics later. Here is my timeline from Getat:
> 
> Jan 7 - ordered
> Jan 7 - recieved paypal invoice and paid
> ...


Great news! Some photos of your new watch please.



senna89wc12 said:


> This will be the last ever post I will make in this "Best Panerai Homage" thread. I don't post negative comments, and I think it is a stupid thing to argue on online forums. I don't even know you so why I should waste my precious time arguing with you with my keyboards? I hadn't posted an argument with someone ever here for my entire duration here on WUS until today. I hate to do it, but I really have to defend myself this time. Well, I don't need to bother anymore. Life goes on. I don't need anyone here to take my side. Just because you think it's my mistake doesn't mean it is. I am just posting my experience to share with some of you, but I got flamed the end. Perhaps PAM homages are just not my thing. There are just better watches that deserve my love than these homages.
> 
> And do you think it is my mistake that Jackson hasn't given me any shipping info for the other watch I ordered from him? And no, I didn't ask him for a refund for that one when he has failed to fulfilled his obligation to provide an update on the day he promised me.
> 
> I am off to enjoy my other more beautiful watches. So long.


Well, I understand from seller view that because they are selling customs watch, what your preference order would not be the same for others next order, so they would have this watch/parts that no other peoples ordered. And that does not generate profit.

Maybe you should contact him and make clear to him you would take that watch and ask about the tracking number.


----------



## Wdave (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok then, My watch from Jackson arrived, Now time to benchmark it see if its accurate.

But I need to Seeeriously get a new strap, This thing feels like Patent leather, Like the kind on sneakers.
Any suggestions gentlemen? 
The Obligatory Pics


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

senna89wc12 said:


> This will be the last ever post I will make in this "Best Panerai Homage" thread. I don't post negative comments, and I think it is a stupid thing to argue on online forums. I don't even know you so why I should waste my precious time arguing with you with my keyboards?


If you spend any more time arguing with Jackson, you won't have time to argue with us...


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

Wdave said:


> Ok then, My watch from Jackson arrived, Now time to benchmark it see if its accurate.
> 
> But I need to Seeeriously get a new strap, This thing feels like Patent leather, Like the kind on sneakers.
> Any suggestions gentlemen?
> ...


Congrats on your new watch. But that's not a panerai homage. At least not a very good one  
I think that's supposed to resemble a IWC Portuguese.


----------



## Wdave (Jan 11, 2013)

mr_sundstrom said:


> Congrats on your new watch. But that's not a panerai homage. At least not a very good one
> I think that's supposed to resemble a IWC Portuguese.


It is supposed to resemble the IWC Portuguese, but I could have sworn this was the "de-facto" thread for parnis replicas. 
Oh well, now gotta wait for Getat to get his stuff in order.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Wdave said:


> It is supposed to resemble the IWC Portuguese, but I could have sworn this was the "de-facto" thread for parnis replicas.
> Oh well, now gotta wait for Getat to get his stuff in order.


Still a well known homage, so a nice buy. I've got mine on a decent spare strap I received with a russian Aviator, which lifted it considerably.

Ric


----------



## PAM fans (Jan 15, 2013)

Today received the watches from Jackson! 

One for me and one for the missus









Getat and Jackson









Lume comparison. Left is Getat









The titanium case build quality for both is about the same. Straps from Jackson is less thick so good for people that feels Getat straps is too thick, but the quality and stitch is not as good as Getat. Getat give me a brushed steel buckle but Jackson give me a titanium buckle. Getat's lume even though is orange is still much brighter than Jackson's strong lume. One thing that bothers me about Jackson's watch is that the hand's lume faded very quick, about 10-20 minutes the hand's lume have faded till very hard to see while the dial's lume is still bright. Maybe should order Getat hand for replacement or relume it myself

Btw, anyone know any sites that sells tools for DIY opens watch and C3 lume?


----------



## Wdave (Jan 11, 2013)

Ric Capucho said:


> Still a well known homage, so a nice buy. I've got mine on a decent spare strap I received with a russian Aviator, which lifted it considerably.
> 
> Ric


I'm planning on getting it a nice brown strap when I know the watch comes out reliable.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I won't say this is the nicest looking or highest quality, but I would venture a wager that it is the cheapest. Thrift store buy for $8.25 + $38 leather strap to replace the fake leather that came with it (made a huge difference).

There was probably a better place I could have spent $46, but what's the fun in that.


----------



## n00bs (Jan 10, 2013)

My watch from Getat.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> I won't say this is the nicest looking or highest quality, but I would venture a wager that it is the cheapest. Thrift store buy for $8.25 + $38 leather strap to replace the fake leather that came with it (made a huge difference).
> 
> There was probably a better place I could have spent $46, but what's the fun in that.


Looks like a smart buy to me  I think you've got a bargain there - it looks good mate


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)

Got a slimmer strap. Still feel it's on the verge of too big, but I guess that's how these are suppose to wear. Feels much less bulky though.


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

Fuzzylogic said:


> Got a slimmer strap. Still feel it's on the verge of too big, but I guess that's how these are suppose to wear. Feels much less bulky though.
> View attachment 953924
> View attachment 953923


Ha! That would look great on my 8 3/4" wrist! LOL! My straps are usually too short........


----------



## akay56 (Jan 16, 2013)

n00bs said:


> My watch from Getat.


nice acquisition!
if i may ask what exactly are the specs on this watch and any customization or optional extras?
regards
ash


----------



## n00bs (Jan 10, 2013)

akay56 said:


> nice acquisition!if i may ask what exactly are the specs on this watch and any customization or optional extras?regardsash


Thanks! really enjoying the watch. This is the "Sterile 44mm Black Dial with Orange Superlume Watch" from Getat. The options I got were:
Case = Titanium
Hand/Dial Lume = White Superlume 
Movement = PVD gun color
Strap Option = Dark Brown with beige stitching.


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

n00bs said:


> Thanks! really enjoying the watch. This is the "Sterile 44mm Black Dial with Orange Superlume Watch" from Getat. The options I got were:
> Case = Titanium
> Hand/Dial Lume = White Superlume
> Movement = PVD gun color
> Strap Option = Dark Brown with beige stitching.


Should have done this instead of my polished case!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tsfmlm (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## akay56 (Jan 16, 2013)

n00bs said:


> Thanks! really enjoying the watch. This is the "Sterile 44mm Black Dial with Orange Superlume Watch" from Getat. The options I got were:
> Case = Titanium
> Hand/Dial Lume = White Superlume
> Movement = PVD gun color
> Strap Option = Dark Brown with beige stitching.


thanks for the heads up n00bs
so many options on that site.. head is going crazy, 
this info will help!

thanks


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Ordered from Jackson, took about 5 days to get tracking number, was delivered about 4 days Inc weekend to Sydney Australia. 
Great quality and finish. Ordered sterile dial, didn't get it. Lume is quite short lasting. Movement looks great, strap is nice but stiff. Movement is quite loud. Anywhere closer than 30cm 1 foot and you can hear the unmistakable ticking noise. Character perhaps?

His communication is bad. Politeness is bad. And images on site are awful too.




































Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Getat 44mm Luminor homage, sapphire glass, polished case, superlume for both dial and hands, cracked brown strap with beige stitching, normal buckle.

Ric


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

Just got a rubber strap for my mm!


----------



## PAM fans (Jan 15, 2013)

Lume shot of my Getat and Jackson


----------



## chris11 (Jan 13, 2013)

Approx a year ago someone posted this watch.
Do you guys have any glue from where the owner got the strap from?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

chris11 said:


> Approx a year ago someone posted this watch.
> Do you guys have any glue from where the owner got the strap from?


Did you try to PM the person who originally posted the picture?

Ric


----------



## chris11 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes I send PMs to several persons who referenced to this picture.
Unfortunately I got no reply yet... Maybe some else here has a glue!?


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

PAM fans said:


> Lume shot of my Getat and Jackson


I found the lume on the Jackson to be awful. Its too weak and quickly dissipating. Might have to work up testes to re lumeas seen in DIY


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

chris11 said:


> Approx a year ago someone posted this watch.
> Do you guys have any glue from where the owner got the strap from?


It looks like a Toshi strap (google it) that I own.


----------



## PAM fans (Jan 15, 2013)

dainese said:


> I found the lume on the Jackson to be awful. Its too weak and quickly dissipating. Might have to work up testes to re lumeas seen in DIY


For mine the lume on dial is not bad, not as bright as Getat but still readable even after 6-7 hours. But the hand after 20 minutes is totally unreadable.

Planned to relume mine, already orders the tools and lume.


----------



## chris11 (Jan 13, 2013)

m0rt said:


> It looks like a Toshi strap (google it) that I own.


thanks mate! especially the chocolate color comes pretty close!
but wow: strap costs almost more than the watch


----------



## donjuan (Sep 12, 2012)

Sundstrom... Where did You get the rubber strap from??


----------



## Lemper (Jun 18, 2012)

donjuan said:


> Sundstrom... Where did You get the rubber strap from??


Would like to know this as well!


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

donjuan said:


> Sundstrom... Where did You get the rubber strap from??





Lemper said:


> Would like to know this as well!


It's from crown & buckle... Very soft and comfy, but it's a dust magnet.


----------



## donjuan (Sep 12, 2012)

Price around? Also, how do you solve the dust problem? I read it somemore, by applying silicone oil and leather polish might helps....


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

donjuan said:


> Price around? Also, how do you solve the dust problem? I read it somemore, by applying silicone oil and leather polish might helps....


17USD shipped.. I haven't solved the dust problem yet, but will definitely try silicone oil. I have unlimited supply at work!


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

..


----------



## koric (Jan 23, 2013)

I just ordered from Getat and opt for CCnow payment but I never got to a payment page after completing the order. I was sent an order confirmation and that's it. How do I pay them?

Btw, this is what I ordered:
44mm Superlume Base Style Sandwich Dial Watch
Buckle Style : Pre-V
Case Option : Brushed Steel
Dial Lume : 03) White Superlume
Front glass : Sapphire
Hands Colour : black
Hands Lume : 03) White Superlume
Movement : Normal Stainless Steel
Stitch Option : Black
Strap Option : Seal Brown


----------



## PAM fans (Jan 15, 2013)

Getat / CCNow will e-mail you with the link for the payment.


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

donjuan said:


> Price around? Also, how do you solve the dust problem? I read it somemore, by applying silicone oil and leather polish might helps....


Well, silicone oil didn't make a difference.. I guess I'll have to live with it.
I already have my eyes set on a brown leather strap for this baby!


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

chris11 said:


> Approx a year ago someone posted this watch.
> Do you guys have any glue from where the owner got the strap from?


Steveostraps can do this for less than $50 I think.


----------



## Wdave (Jan 11, 2013)

I got this feeling that Tat won't ship my package before Chinese new year. 
So much for EMS shipping


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Question, has anyone ordered a brown dial from Getat? His images show it to be fairly light (a chocolate brown really). I'm hoping it would be close to the PAM 346.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Aitch said:


> Question, has anyone ordered a brown dial from Getat? His images show it to be fairly light (a chocolate brown really). I'm hoping it would be close to the PAM 346.


Do you know if the Jackson pam uses the same brown? (mm34)
If so, I can take photos for you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

dainese said:


> Do you know if the Jackson pam uses the same brown? (mm34)
> If so, I can take photos for you.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hmm, the mm34 looks like the brown dial I'm after. I'm tempted to assume they would be using the same parts, its just that Getat's photos show the dial to be much lighter....


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Getat states his mini fiddy's are 44mm, however does this measurement only include the bezel, or is some of the cushion case included as well?


----------



## chris11 (Jan 13, 2013)

Negakinu said:


> Steveostraps can do this for less than $50 I think.


thanks for the advice :-!
I wrote him an email, but I got no reply since two days...


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

plot said:


> Getat states his mini fiddy's are 44mm, however does this measurement only include the bezel, or is some of the cushion case included as well?


The mini fiddy's have the same size as the original Panerai. When a PAM is 44mm it is according to how Panerai measures. The crown guard is not counted in, and most PAMs have the bezel extending to the exact same width as the cushion.


----------



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)

Where can I purchase one of these style watches?


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Mr.V1984 said:


> Where can I purchase one of these style watches?


Check the OP of the previous thread.


----------



## Wdave (Jan 11, 2013)

Mr.V1984 said:


> Where can I purchase one of these style watches?


The last thread covers most places 
but the most well recieved usually comes from getat around here 
then you have other places that offer quality watches, like manbushje and Jackson.

But I wouldn't order the watch until march being that it is Chinese new year and all.


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

heres a nice sterile vintage homage:


----------



## Wdave (Jan 11, 2013)

Tat's watch finally came in the mail, the thing looks incredible.
Apart from a couple of minor niggles on the watch (The lume looking dirtyish like it wasn't applied correctly) its great, and I love the smell of fresh leather.
Hell even the watch box it came in came in black and orange to match the watch and the lume.


----------



## Godbluff (Jul 25, 2012)

Time to show my homage watch. I initially decided on what I wanted last fall, but didn't get around to ordering parts until december. Those took a long while to arrive due to Christmas, but now I finally have it all together. I thought I might want to order a complete watch, but then I decided I'd be better off learning something, and ordered parts from here and there to put it together myself. 
The original idea for this watch came after seeing JohnG2's lovevly black mini Fiddy in a previous part of this thread. The watch is a mix of parts from Jackson (case) and Getat (movement, hands, dial). 
Since the new Jackson mini Fiddy doesn't have a proper domed glass anymore, that was replaced as well. Here's the final result (which I'm very happy with).









I'm already preparing for the next one, which will be a little more customized, upping the complexity of the work a little.


----------



## bb1248 (May 26, 2011)

Tat' came in yesterday!

1/06 : Ordered
1/07 : Invoice Sent/Paid
1/26 : Received by HK Speedpost
1/28 : Received by Chicago Customs
2/08 : Released from Chicago Customs
2/09 : Delivered

34 days from order to delivery. Felt like A LOT longer. Very happy with the quality so far.


----------



## Lemper (Jun 18, 2012)

Godbluff said:


> Time to show my homage watch. I initially decided on what I wanted last fall, but didn't get around to ordering parts until december. Those took a long while to arrive due to Christmas, but now I finally have it all together. I thought I might want to order a complete watch, but then I decided I'd be better off learning something, and ordered parts from here and there to put it together myself.
> The original idea for this watch came after seeing JohnG2's lovevly black mini Fiddy in a previous part of this thread. The watch is a mix of parts from Jackson (case) and Getat (movement, hands, dial).
> Since the new Jackson mini Fiddy doesn't have a proper domed glass anymore, that was replaced as well. Here's the final result (which I'm very happy with).
> 
> ...


Really nice picture!


----------



## koric (Jan 23, 2013)

I should have known not to order from tat a couple of weeks before CNY. After I paid, I didn't get a confirmation from him or a reply asking him if he received payment. I'm in Los Angeles. I probably won't receive it til end of March.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Just put together a polished 44mm case from Getat with a skeleton movement from Man bush, hands from Jackson I think, and a strap from Toshi.

I really hate the small small plate and screws that hold the movement in place. It took me an hour and a lot of patience 

Then I put it on the arm of my wife. She was slightly amused but irritated with the very loud tick tocks.

View attachment 969255


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Got this from another member at WUS - Thanks!
The strap is THICK! 
Getat, PVD on Seal brown

View attachment 969354


View attachment 969356


View attachment 969376


View attachment 969378


And my other one from Jackson
View attachment 969399


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

m0rt said:


> Just put together a polished 44mm case from Getat with a skeleton movement from Man bush, hands from Jackson I think, and a strap from Toshi.
> 
> I really hate the small small plate and screws that hold the movement in place. It took me an hour and a lot of patience
> 
> ...


Nice work mate


----------



## ladius (Feb 7, 2008)

I like it, what/who/where?


tsfmlm;59231
58 said:


>


----------



## Wing Nut (Aug 11, 2012)

Waiting for this from "Tat"...his "custom" sterile 45 Radiomir...
View attachment 973903

Pic from his site...will add mine after receipt!


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Wing Nut said:


> Waiting for this from "Tat"...his "custom" sterile 45 Radiomir...
> 
> Pic from his site...will add mine after receipt!


Do you know if the radiomir's are thinner (at the case) than the standard marina militare Pam models?

You will still have a few weeks wait dont you? as they are all on holidays. They work really hard - but geez, 2 weeks off!?


----------



## Wing Nut (Aug 11, 2012)

I think 14.5mm is about right on the base 45mm Radiomir...base 44mm Luminor is about 14.8...thickness varies on different models though.

Yeah...no idea when it will get here...I hear patience is must when dealing with Tat...not including "vacations"...but it's worth the wait!


----------



## Wing Nut (Aug 11, 2012)

Found this on the Bay...I know some go for the "vintage" look...well this should satisfy you!

Radiomir Custom Made Vintage Relic Great Homage | eBay

Not really my cup of tea, but I am strangely attracted to it!!


----------



## hdrcorp (Feb 27, 2012)

After 1mth and few days of waiting.


----------



## RLROCK (Jan 20, 2013)

I just purchased the Parnis 40mm Marina Militare after seeing all of your photos. Very excited to see what it looks like on my wrist!


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

For those who have purchased from Getat, what would you say is the average waiting time before receiving the watch?


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

plot said:


> For those who have purchased from Getat, what would you say is the average waiting time before receiving the watch?


4 months and counting............


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

plot said:


> For those who have purchased from Getat, what would you say is the average waiting time before receiving the watch?


Around 4 to 6 weeks (Sweden).


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

plot said:


> For those who have purchased from Getat, what would you say is the average waiting time before receiving the watch?


~4 weeks to Canada this fall for me.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

plot said:


> For those who have purchased from Getat, what would you say is the average waiting time before receiving the watch?


1 month to UK. My three have all been about 1 month.


----------



## Wdave (Jan 11, 2013)

Roughly a month even if you do get ems 
Basically the rules on ordering something from China are 
1: order the item
2: spend the first two weeks hounding your email for a tracking number that will probably never work
3:forget completely about it 
4: act surprised when you recieve a package in the mail


----------



## donjuan (Sep 12, 2012)

plot said:


> For those who have purchased from Getat, what would you say is the average waiting time before receiving the watch?


Around 4 weeks, South East Asia. I'd learnt and always opts for dhl and FedEx after that.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Wdave said:


> Roughly a month even if you do get ems
> Basically the rules on ordering something from China are
> 1: order the item
> 2: spend the first two weeks hounding your email for a tracking number that will probably never work
> ...


Ha! It's funny because it's true


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

m0rt said:


> Just put together a polished 44mm case from Getat with a skeleton movement from Man bush, hands from Jackson I think, and a strap from Toshi.
> 
> I really hate the small small plate and screws that hold the movement in place. It took me an hour and a lot of patience
> 
> ...


Your wife really got irritated by the sound of the ticking ? Lol


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

m0rt said:


> Around 4 to 6 weeks (Sweden).


Similar for UK, but limited tracking, and pre postage communication.

I was a doubter, but just trust in its arrival!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

plot said:


> For those who have purchased from Getat, what would you say is the average waiting time before receiving the watch?


As I said.....4 months and counting........but I'm more the exception than the rule. Still....be ready for anything.....didn't think it would happen to me. Try ordering at the end of the month to avoid Chinese New Year.


----------



## koric (Jan 23, 2013)

Feb 2 - placed an order 
Feb 3 - order acknowledged /ccnow bill sent
Feb 4 - paid ccnow 
Feb 17 - shipped / tracking number
Feb 22 - tracking # still not working 

It usually takes 2 weeks for my items to arrive in Los Angeles from China. So I'm hoping to receive my watch the end of this month or early March.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses guys! And that's such a shame Pennapolis, hopefully it gets delivered soon!


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

plot said:


> Thanks for all the responses guys! And that's such a shame Pennapolis, hopefully it gets delivered soon!


LOL!!!! I know.......by the time I get it I be like..."Who ordered this?" Oh well......what can I do? Just gotta grin and bear it. I'm sure yours would come in a month give or take a few days. That seems to be the norm.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Pennapolis said:


> LOL!!!! I know.......by the time I get it I be like..."Who ordered this?" Oh well......what can I do? Just gotta grin and bear it. I'm sure yours would come in a month give or take a few days. That seems to be the norm.


Are you sure it's still coming, and not simply lost? Is the tracking number giving any information as to its whereabouts?


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^The tracking number never worked. After a few months of trying to contact him, he finally responded and sounded surprised that I had not received it yet....that was two weeks ago. He gave me the option to return my money or for him to remake the watch. I asked him to make the watch. He then said it would be mailed out in two days........that was two weeks ago. Old tracking number does not work and I never got a new one. He's not communicating again so.........who knows what's going on. I'm betting that it probably has something to do with the Chinese New Year.


----------



## the_rooster (Feb 15, 2013)

Just ordered a Marina Militare 44mm Sandwich Dial with the Sapphire Crystal Option. Pretty darn excited!

View attachment 984320


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

Peteworrall said:


> Are you sure it's still coming, and not simply lost? Is the tracking number giving any information as to its whereabouts?


LOL!!!! Wouldn't you know it.......Tat just sent me another Tracking number just now (doesn't work yet). So we'll see what happens! I'm giddy again!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Pennapolis said:


> LOL!!!! Wouldn't you know it.......Tat just sent me another Tracking number just now (doesn't work yet). So we'll see what happens! I'm giddy again!


Yeah, I also got one for my outstanding replacement. He mails once a week, so it'll be interesting to see when they actually appear in the tracking system.

Ric


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Pennapolis said:


> ^^^^^^^^^The tracking number never worked. After a few months of trying to contact him, he finally responded and sounded surprised that I had not received it yet....that was two weeks ago. He gave me the option to return my money or for him to remake the watch. I asked him to make the watch. He then said it would be mailed out in two days........that was two weeks ago. Old tracking number does not work and I never got a new one. He's not communicating again so.........who knows what's going on. I'm betting that it probably has something to do with the Chinese New Year.


Sorry to hear you've had issues mate. It will all be worth it when it arrives, I'm sure  and we'll want pics, naturally


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

Well......about 2 hours after my last post I looked up the new tracking number. It actually works! Says it's being processed at the Hong Kong Post. So far so good!


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

Pennapolis said:


> Well......about 2 hours after my last post I looked up the new tracking number. It actually works! Says it's being processed at the Hong Kong Post. So far so good!


Fingers crossed, you deserve some luck here!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Pennapolis said:


> Well......about 2 hours after my last post I looked up the new tracking number. It actually works! Says it's being processed at the Hong Kong Post. So far so good!


Awesome  great news. I think we've all been going through this with you to a degree 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kabal_za (Dec 23, 2012)

Pennapolis said:


> Well......about 2 hours after my last post I looked up the new tracking number. It actually works! Says it's being processed at the Hong Kong Post. So far so good!


from my experience, it seems the longest part of the shipping (accoring to HKPO website) is waiting to it actually to leave HK). both the alphas I ordered took a week to go from "processing" to "departed to destination (ZAR)"


----------



## Ivan36 (Oct 14, 2011)

Can anyone explain why there is such a price difference for Getat watches on his site?

Example:

MM 45mm Black Sandwich Dial with Green Luminous Numberals Watch 
$88










45mm Radiomir Style Case Sapphire Sterile Black Dial Watch
$160










The only difference I can see when looking at the specs is that the 2nd one has sapphire but they have the same movement, case and so on.


----------



## donjuan (Sep 12, 2012)

Understand that Tat's new collection uses different cases compared to others and that is why it's expensive. Not sure of the strap quality, but I have a so called crocs strap from tat that looks awful.


----------



## donjuan (Sep 12, 2012)

View attachment 985794


This is my Getat.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ivan36 said:


> Can anyone explain why there is such a price difference for Getat watches on his site?
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


Tat told me the sapphire model has a differently sourced case with a far higher level of quality and finishing. We shall see, 'cos I have one on the way.

Finally.

Ric


----------



## donjuan (Sep 12, 2012)

Ric, you will be amazed with Tat's sapphire... Really! I knocked on it several times... No scratches at all!


----------



## paj20 (Jan 6, 2010)

I am starting to get really interested by those Getat watches, awesome look for a fair price.

Has anybody tried the *Titanium *case ?


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

From the very first page! 



Aitch said:


> Titanium 44mm handwind, hazel gray strap (very soft and comfy!) with offending logo edited out.


It is one of my favorites.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

I ordered some watch parts from Getat the other day and he seems to have upped the game. The mail conversation we've had the last few days (due to me filling in the wrong address) has been really good. He feels reliable again.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Maybe Chinese New Year calmed him down. Let's see how he is in a few more weeks when the stress builds up again. For the record, I've never had any issues with him and think his service is very good.


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

Holy Shazbot!!! According to EMS Tracking it's in San Francisco! After 4 months could I actually be getting it before the end of the week???


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Pennapolis said:


> Holy Shazbot!!! According to EMS Tracking it's in San Francisco! After 4 months could I actually be getting it before the end of the week???


Mate, when you get your watch I'll open up a bottle of wine. Quite a story, but yer nearly there.

My tracking number for my replacement watch also just came to life.

Ric


----------



## koric (Jan 23, 2013)

koric said:


> Feb 2 - placed an order
> Feb 3 - order acknowledged /ccnow bill sent
> Feb 4 - paid ccnow
> Feb 17 - shipped / tracking number
> ...


So Getat provided me a tracking number on the 17th and he just dropped off the watch at the post office today.

Posting DatePosting TimeDrop-off Point27-Feb-2013
11:39 Kwai Fong Post OfficeDate

#LocationDelivery Status27-Feb-2013
Hong KongItem posted and is being processed.27-Feb-2013
Hong KongThe item arrived at processing centre.27-Feb-2013
Hong KongThe item left Hong Kong for its destination on 27-Feb-2013


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

koric said:


> So Getat provided me a tracking number on the 17th and he just dropped off the watch at the post office today.
> 
> Posting DatePosting TimeDrop-off Point27-Feb-2013
> 11:39 Kwai Fong Post OfficeDate
> ...


Don't forget, they didn't get back to work after CNY until this week. I'm sure there is quite a backlog right now.


----------



## punlaj (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello, All! This is my first official post on WUS and I recently fell in love with the Panerai watches. Because of this thread, I've pulled the trigger on a Getat watch! 

Timelines is as follows:

Feb 24 - Order placed
Feb 26 - Invoice received and paid. Tat replied and confirmed that payment was received by him

What is the usual delivery time to the US from him? I'm in New Jersey


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

punlaj said:


> Hello, All! This is my first official post on WUS and I recently fell in love with the Panerai watches. Because of this thread, I've pulled the trigger on a Getat watch!
> 
> Timelines is as follows:
> 
> ...


Might be a few weeks longer than you'd hope... but worth it.

Ric


----------



## koric (Jan 23, 2013)

koric said:


> So Getat provided me a tracking number on the 17th and he just dropped off the watch at the post office today.
> 
> Posting DatePosting TimeDrop-off Point27-Feb-2013
> 11:39 Kwai Fong Post OfficeDate
> ...


28-Feb-2013United States of AmericaArrived and is being processed.

28-Feb-2013United States of AmericaPending customs inspection.

Wow, it took only a day to get to the states. I guess I'll see it next week afterall! Excited!


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

^^^^^ Mine came in the day before yours. Now it says it's here in Tucson.......still don't believe it! LOL! Perhaps it will be waiting at the house for me today or tomorrow.


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

punlaj said:


> Hello, All! This is my first official post on WUS and I recently fell in love with the Panerai watches. Because of this thread, I've pulled the trigger on a Getat watch!
> 
> Timelines is as follows:
> 
> ...


Trying to be good.....hehehehe....

If you are me, it will take a little over 4 months (he lost mine for a while and then there was that lack of communication thing). For everyone else.......about a month to a month in a half. EMS Tracking says it's arrived in Tucson today.....so hopefully it's at my house today or tomorrow. The worst thing about ordering from Tat for the first time is the lack of communication.....not the wait. The lack of communication was driving me bonkers.....but we finally connected and he made things right. And now that the Chinese New Year is over, you shouldn't have any problems ordering from him.


----------



## Wing Nut (Aug 11, 2012)

Two from Tat on the way...got tracking number today...custom Radiomir sterile phantom and a custom 47 destro fiddy sterile phantom...

Must say he was very qiuck with his emails for me after CNY...like was said maybe the holiday rejuvinated him!

Now the wait begins...:-d


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)

Best panerai homage thread has turned into Getat Tracker 3000.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Fuzzylogic said:


> Best panerai homage thread has turned into Getat Tracker 3000.


Yeah  Noone gets their stuff from Tat so no one posts any pictures. Here's one ...

View attachment 991510


----------



## monkeyking (Feb 19, 2013)

you guys are horrible. after reading for hours & looking at all the pictures i decided to take the plunge on a pam homage. while i see most are ordering from either jackson or getat, has anyone ordered from wilson @ paniswatch? he's offering a 44mm black & blue sandwich dial that's caught my eye. just curious & seeing what options are available. 
cheers, 
larry


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

m0rt said:


> Yeah  Noone gets their stuff from Tat so no one posts any pictures. Here's one ...


I'll post mine today when I get home. Post has to redeliver it to me since I wasn't home yesterday.


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

Luminor Homage from Triconstore.net


----------



## monkeyking (Feb 19, 2013)

temptation was too great. i bit the bullet & ordered the 44mm luminor w/ sterile black & blue sandwich dial w/ blue hands from wilson @ paniswatch. i guess i'll see it when it gets here. hopefully, its not too long of a wait. interesting, he's answered all my emails within 30 mins of sending.

going to make a few straps to occupy my time w/ some extra horoween cordovan sitting around. i'll post pics when i get it. 
cheers, 
larry


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Just wondering if the Infantry panerai homage (can be found on ebay) would be a good (and very cheap) option. I wonder if I would be able to swap that dial.
View attachment 991926


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

Pinch me am I dreaming??? There's a package here with some Chinese wording......what can it be? Can't wait to open it up......but......my Island Girl just handed me a plate with bacon on it.......DAMN YOU WOMAN!!! NO! I'm opening this up............I've waited too long to just...........ARG!!! I'll be right back........


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

NEVER underestimate the power of bacon.....anyway.....without further delay.....here's my first Tat made Panerai homage :

47mm looks just right on my 8 1/2" wrist. The strap just fits and is not too tight.....I wonder if there's a way to "stretch" it a little.





































Okay.....I'll shut up now! ;-)


----------



## koric (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow, that's nice! Lucky you. Mines "in transit" but I did not receive anything today. Maybe Monday or Tuesday for me.


----------



## Wing Nut (Aug 11, 2012)

Dang...if it's all about "Tat" so be it...I'll post my pics...it may be awhile...I will put my "custom" Tat's up on the wall...

Show me what "U" got...!!


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Pennapolis that looks great but you'll want to edit out the "MM" wording....


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

^^^^^Crap! I forgot all about that..........Done!


----------



## 2euro (May 1, 2011)

I recently received my tracking number from Tat. How long does it take to show up on the tracking site? Currently its not available.

I hope I dont run into delay issues that i've heard on this thread... <bitenails>


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Well, well, well. A heart congratulations from me. And I'll be opening that bottle of wine later this evening.

It *is* only 8am here...

Ric



Pennapolis said:


> NEVER underestimate the power of bacon.....anyway.....without further delay.....here's my first Tat made Panerai homage :
> 
> 47mm looks just right on my 8 1/2" wrist. The strap just fits and is not too tight.....I wonder if there's a way to "stretch" it a little.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

2euro said:


> I recently received my tracking number from Tat. How long does it take to show up on the tracking site? Currently its not available.
> 
> I hope I dont run into delay issues that i've heard on this thread... <bitenails>


His tracking numbers are on the stickies applied to his parcels *before* he mails them. We think he has a stack of them at his workshop. So he emails you the true tracking number, but only goes to the post office one day a week. I believe it's every Wednesday. So I have a feeling your tracking number will come to life after close of business the 6th, which means you'll see it status "mailed" on the 7th.

Let's see if I'm right.

Ric


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Pennapolis said:


> NEVER underestimate the power of bacon.....anyway.....without further delay.....here's my first Tat made Panerai homage :
> 
> 47mm looks just right on my 8 1/2" wrist. The strap just fits and is not too tight.....I wonder if there's a way to "stretch" it a little.


Why does the dial say GMT?


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

^^^^It's a GMT. You can see the GMT hand under the minute hand. The seconds hand is hidden in this pic.

Is that what you meant?

The GMT hand is at the 4 position in this crappy phone pic.


----------



## andeelym (Aug 17, 2012)

Started with this from Manbu
View attachment 992926

44mm Mini Fiddy (with a slightly wrong crown guard)

After a transplant to a case and hands from DSN.
View attachment 992925

44mm Luminor with gold hands

Next upgrade will be to change the movement to an actual Unitas 6497 skeleton


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Pennapolis said:


> ^^^^It's a GMT. You can see the GMT hand under the minute hand. The seconds hand is hidden in this pic.
> 
> Is that what you meant?
> 
> The GMT hand is at the 4 position in this crappy phone pic.


Ha! That sneaky little bugger.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Pennapolis said:


> NEVER underestimate the power of bacon.....anyway.....without further delay.....here's my first Tat made Panerai homage :
> 
> 47mm looks just right on my 8 1/2" wrist. The strap just fits and is not too tight.....I wonder if there's a way to "stretch" it a little.
> 
> ...


Congrats Pennapolis, at last! Are you happy with it? It looks great


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm very satisfied with it.....I'm going to be wearing it a lot! it's my first Panerai style watch, and I bought it just to get an idea of what to expect if I get or build another one. Definitely sticking with 47mm. I know that's pretty big for some but it looks just right on my thick wrist. Next one won't be GMT or have a date on it though. And I'll probably use a different color lume.....like white/blue. I have also seen some "stealth" dials out there that have really inspired me.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Just finished up this badboy. If you happen to find yourself in dense clouds, this watch will go into stealth mode. I wanted to take my ghost build from a couple years ago up one notch, so I went with a ceramic Rad case and sterilized the dial. Lumed it up to make it pretty and boom! Enjoy.


----------



## Wing Nut (Aug 11, 2012)

White is right!...very nice indeed ...the blue glo lume really sets it off...kudos |>


----------



## 2euro (May 1, 2011)

Ric Capucho said:


> His tracking numbers are on the stickies applied to his parcels *before* he mails them. We think he has a stack of them at his workshop. So he emails you the true tracking number, but only goes to the post office one day a week. I believe it's every Wednesday. So I have a feeling your tracking number will come to life after close of business the 6th, which means you'll see it status "mailed" on the 7th.
> 
> Let's see if I'm right.
> 
> Ric


I see... Ok, I'm hoping your theory is correct.  I'll check on the 7th to see any updates.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Darn you guys. . .I lost track of this thread when it rolled from Part 2 to Part 3 and subsequently lost my interest in another homage. . .and now not only do I want a new Radi, I can't remember why I sold my 47 and want that back, too! LOL Time to spend some more money. I need to hire Blue Radish so I don't have to wait for the usual suspects. . .


----------



## punlaj (Jan 29, 2013)

2euro said:


> I see... Ok, I'm hoping your theory is correct.  I'll check on the 7th to see any updates.


In an email over the weekend, Tat said he'll be sending mine out today. Let's hope he's right!!


----------



## 2euro (May 1, 2011)

punlaj said:


> In an email over the weekend, Tat said he'll be sending mine out today. Let's hope he's right!!


I actually checked mine just now to see if there were by any chance any updates... Looks like my item is inbound.

_The item (xxxxxxxxxxxx) was posted on 4-Mar-2013 and is being processed for delivery to the addressee._


----------



## RLROCK (Jan 20, 2013)

So what are the differences between a Parnis Homage and a Getat Homage? Are they the same company?
I just got the 40mm from Parnis, and it keeps time perfectly. My only issue is that the case is not perfect. Above the lugs are machined grooves that went too deep during the case cutting. I have not heard back from Parnis about this issue.


----------



## koric (Jan 23, 2013)

Got mine today. It's so nice. Will post pix later. 

Strap smells like moth balls.


----------



## koric (Jan 23, 2013)

Here it is. Getat. Ordered Feb 2nd and got here March 2nd. This was including Chinese New Year. I'm impressed with the quick turn around time and the quality of the watch.

Brushed case, Hazel gray strap, Sapphire crystal, super lume on hands and dial.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

RLROCK said:


> So what are the differences between a Parnis Homage and a Getat Homage? Are they the same company?
> I just got the 40mm from Parnis, and it keeps time perfectly. My only issue is that the case is not perfect. Above the lugs are machined grooves that went too deep during the case cutting. I have not heard back from Parnis about this issue.


Parnis and pre-built Marina Miltare watches are mass produced and sold through a variety of outlets, including on the 'bay. Tat custom builds his watches. Generally, just about everything about Tat's offerings is superior - the case, dials, hands, lume, crystal - everything but the movement, which will generally be identical regardless of maker unless you opt for genuine Swiss or a skeletonized movement. SOME of the components Tat uses are the same as SOME of the Parnis stuff (his lumi-style cases in 40 and 44mm, for example), but otherwise you can hold a Tat-built watch next to a Parnis (even an unbranded "Parnis") from the 'Bay or Manbu and the superiority of the components will be apparent. Especially the strap. His straps are rad and very competitively priced compared to others. I've had shipments from him that were just straps. ;-)

But the price you pay is for custom-build wait times. A Parnis from Manbu or Daji will ship next day. Tat... takes a while.


----------



## Wing Nut (Aug 11, 2012)

koric said:


> Here it is. Getat. Ordered Feb 2nd and got here March 2nd. This was including Chinese New Year. I'm impressed with the quick turn around time and the quality of the watch.
> 
> Brushed case, Hazel gray strap, Sapphire crystal, super lume on hands and dial.


Cool...got two incoming from Tat...shipped about a week ago...now figured out I need another to go with a strap that needs a home...so waiting to hear back about that one.

Wear it well!


----------



## monkeyking (Feb 19, 2013)

just received shipping confirmation for my 44mm pam homage luminor w/ sterile black & blue sandwich dial w/ blue hands from wilson @ paniswatch!!! hoping to have it soon. 
cheers, 
larry


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

My Silver Phantom


----------



## koric (Jan 23, 2013)

^Man, that is nice! 


Back to topic, how many times do you guys wind your Getat watch? I wound it 10 times and it only lasted about 9 hours. Is it because it's new? Should I wind it all the way till it stops winding? The power reserve is pretty crappy so far.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Yup, I don't count, maybe 30 times, but do it slowly until you feel tension. all my 6497s last 40-44 hours on a wind.



koric said:


> ^Man, that is nice!
> 
> Back to topic, how many times do you guys wind your Getat watch? I wound it 10 times and it only lasted about 9 hours. Is it because it's new? Should I wind it all the way till it stops winding? The power reserve is pretty crappy so far.


----------



## rjmech (Mar 2, 2011)

I am not one to post much but just wanted to say how amazed I was with man...ijie, ordered a MM 44mm with EMS shipping on Sunday night received the watch today. 4 days truly amazing!
To bad it is to big for me.
Tad


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

blueradish said:


> My Silver Phantom


Are you getting all these custom parts through 'mageforum or do you make them yourself?


----------



## 2euro (May 1, 2011)

::::Update::::

My android app just notified me of the recent update. My watch from Tat just touched down in the US. Current status is that it arrived at delivery office and is being processed for delivery. I'm thinking early next week for shipment...


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Negakinu said:


> Are you getting all these custom parts through 'mageforum or do you make them yourself?


Bit of both


----------



## shopkins82 (Mar 7, 2013)

Would it be possible to do a sandwich dial with no back layer, making the numbers/ticks skeleton? Is there an easily obtained movement out there with enough polish to reflect enough light through the numbers/ticks to make this readable or even noticeable as skeleton?


----------



## 2euro (May 1, 2011)

To my surprise!! The watch actually arrived Friday the 8th. I must say the build quality of a TAT watch is amazing. Throughly impressed. For all you people still deciding whether to take the jump and order one, do it!

I've also decided to pick up a new strap from Toshi. Although the strap that came with the watch is ok, I ordered a Papaya color strap with denim colored stitching to match the blue hands. I needed a custom strap as I have 8.5" wrists. Can't wait for it to arrive. I'll be sure to post updated pics of new strap.

Here are the pics in its current state....


----------



## Wing Nut (Aug 11, 2012)

Beauty :-!...can't wait for mine!...enjoy it!!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

shopkins82 said:


> Would it be possible to do a sandwich dial with no back layer, making the numbers/ticks skeleton? Is there an easily obtained movement out there with enough polish to reflect enough light through the numbers/ticks to make this readable or even noticeable as skeleton?


Without a back-plate you have to find a way to stick the dial front to the movement, as the front plate has no dial feet. But you could do it. But if you put a skeleton underneath, your going to have less reflection than if you use a standard movement, as there will be spots where you can see all the way through the watch. A highly polished movement might alleviate that BIT, but it's still going to look "messy."


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

2euro said:


> To my surprise!! The watch actually arrived Friday the 8th. I must say the build quality of a TAT watch is amazing. Throughly impressed. For all you people still deciding whether to take the jump and order one, do it!
> 
> I've also decided to pick up a new strap from Toshi. Although the strap that came with the watch is ok, I ordered a Papaya color strap with denim colored stitching to match the blue hands. I needed a custom strap as I have 8.5" wrists. Can't wait for it to arrive. I'll be sure to post updated pics of new strap.
> 
> Here are the pics in its current state....


Love it!

I also have 8.5" wrists......so I know what you mean. The one that came with my Tat fits......but the end doesn't go all the way through the second loop. I'd like it to fit a little better. Perhaps this is a good opportunity for me to learn how to custom make straps!


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

shopkins82 said:


> Would it be possible to do a sandwich dial with no back layer, making the numbers/ticks skeleton? Is there an easily obtained movement out there with enough polish to reflect enough light through the numbers/ticks to make this readable or even noticeable as skeleton?


Attaching the front plate to the movement would be simple, I actually cut all my dial feet off my backplates. Agree with previous poster that it would look "messy" as you wouldn't be able to control which parts of the movement ended up underneath the indices. The other problem you would have it the absence of the backplate would mean that the stem hole wouldn't line up with the hole in the movement, since everything would be sitting closer to the crystal. The thickness of the backplate is taken into account when everything is fit into the case. This can also be solved with a few mods.


----------



## 2euro (May 1, 2011)

Pennapolis said:


> Love it!
> 
> The one that came with my Tat fits......but the end doesn't go all the way through the second loop. I'd like it to fit a little better.


This is exactly the problem with me. Plus the selection from Tat was limited. Toshi has a bunch of different color combos to choose from which is great!


----------



## Themimbo (Mar 8, 2013)

Just ordered one from the Manbu site for $67 in a 40mm. Hope it is pretty good. No one order from there any longer?


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Pennapolis said:


> Love it!
> 
> I also have 8.5" wrists......so I know what you mean. The one that came with my Tat fits......but the end doesn't go all the way through the second loop. I'd like it to fit a little better. Perhaps this is a good opportunity for me to learn how to custom make straps!


8.25" wrist and had same problem with my 47" Lumi last year. Ended up selling it so I didn't pursue a custom strap but 2euro's Radi is almost exactly what I'm looking for (except brushed and left) so I think this is good inspiration to start picking mine out again.

Can't wait to see pictures of your custom strap!


----------



## Dodger747 (Mar 10, 2013)

I have a 'tat on the way, any recommendations for a good rubber strap for it [preferably a short sized one]?


----------



## siegfield (Jan 27, 2012)

2euro said:


> To my surprise!! The watch actually arrived Friday the 8th. I must say the build quality of a TAT watch is amazing. Throughly impressed. For all you people still deciding whether to take the jump and order one, do it!
> 
> I've also decided to pick up a new strap from Toshi. Although the strap that came with the watch is ok, I ordered a Papaya color strap with denim colored stitching to match the blue hands. I needed a custom strap as I have 8.5" wrists. Can't wait for it to arrive. I'll be sure to post updated pics of new strap.
> 
> Here are the pics in its current state....


Hi 2euro,

I'm looking to buy a Cali from Getat within the next month, and yours is EXACTLY what i'm looking for. Would you be able to share with me what specs you got from him? Did you get the superlume version? I think I would probably have to do it in the 45mm version as I've got girly small wrists.

Please PM if you're uncomfortable in sharing out loud!

Thanks alot!!


----------



## CamLS (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I couldn't resist, I went ahead and ordered a 'Tat. I wanted one before, but ended up getting an original Benarus Moray as I like the Pam style case. The moray has been a great watch and is surprisingly comfortable on my wrist.

I ended up going with these options:
Case: Titanium 44m (ST44WT V)
Dial: Black, w/C3 lume
Hands: All black w/C3 lume
Crystal: Sapphire
Movm't: Normal SS
Strap: Crack Seal Brown w/White stitching

I haven't seen many examples of Titanium Tats so I figured I'd give that a try. Same goes for the C3 lume. I have the C3 on my Moray and it's a torch, so hopefully this watch will be similar.

Now the wait begins!


----------



## 2euro (May 1, 2011)

siegfield said:


> Hi 2euro,
> 
> I'm looking to buy a Cali from Getat within the next month, and yours is EXACTLY what i'm looking for. Would you be able to share with me what specs you got from him? Did you get the superlume version? I think I would probably have to do it in the 45mm version as I've got girly small wrists.
> 
> ...


Hi Seigfield, here are the specs of the watch I ordered.


47mm California Style Green Luminous Numberals Watch
Buckle Option : Pre-V
Case Option : Polished Steel
Hands Colour : Blue
Movement : Normal Stainless Steel
Stitch Option : White
Strap Option : Dark Brown

This is what it looks like with the green luminous. Not the best photo (cell phone)


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

siegfield said:


> Hi 2euro,
> 
> I'm looking to buy a Cali from Getat within the next month, and yours is EXACTLY what i'm looking for. Would you be able to share with me what specs you got from him? Did you get the superlume version? I think I would probably have to do it in the 45mm version as I've got girly small wrists.
> 
> ...


Mate, the Cali dial is not available with superlume as the dial is printed and not a sandwich dial, like the usual Radiomir and Luminor homages. The option available is which strap you'd like with it.

Ric


----------



## samus (Jun 17, 2012)

Thought i would add to the Tat tracker 3000. 

Ordered on the 4th of February, (47mm GMT with C3, PVD case and pvd buckle)
February 27th got invoice and paid it same day
Email with tracking number 5th March (to Syd, Aus), still doesn't work.

And so we wait. In truth, i've been emailing him since November, and i found the best way if you want something off-menu is to just provide links to the photos in your email and be very clear and simple with your text.


----------



## siegfield (Jan 27, 2012)

2euro said:


> Hi Seigfield, here are the specs of the watch I ordered.
> 
> 
> 47mm California Style Green Luminous Numberals Watch
> ...





Ric Capucho said:


> Mate, the Cali dial is not available with superlume as the dial is printed and not a sandwich dial, like the usual Radiomir and Luminor homages. The option available is which strap you'd like with it.
> 
> Ric


D'oh!! then it seems I might just get a normal dialed Radiomir then!!

Thanks alot guys! Will post pictures of my Tat when I actually ordered and received it!


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

CamLS said:


> I haven't seen many examples of Titanium Tats so I figured I'd give that a try. Same goes for the C3 lume. I have the C3 on my Moray and it's a torch, so hopefully this watch will be similar.
> 
> Now the wait begins!


You won't be disappointed with the titanium. 

Sent from my phone using 1s, 0s, and the internet.


----------



## CamLS (Feb 24, 2009)

Does anyone have experience with the C3 lume from Tat yet? I was on the fence between the C3 lume and the "White Superlume". Hopefully the yellow hue of the C3 will look ok!


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

m0rt said:


> I've also looked around for a sterile 40mm, it looks as if I'd have to paint a dial myself.  Who do you call to explain that there is a demand?


Put me down as another guy who would buy a sterile 40mm. With my 6.5" wrist, the 40mm would go much better than the 44mm, but I want to go with sapphire crystal / sterile dial / superlume upgrades from Getat.

I may have to just suck it up and go with the 44mm to get most of what I want. Can anybody with a 6.5-6.75" wrist provide a wrist shot with your MM to tip me over?


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

tincob said:


> Put me down as another guy who would buy a sterile 40mm. With my 6.5" wrist, the 40mm would go much better than the 44mm, but I want to go with sapphire crystal / sterile dial / superlume upgrades from Getat.
> 
> I may have to just suck it up and go with the 44mm to get most of what I want. Can anybody with a 6.5-6.75" wrist provide a wrist shot with your MM to tip me over?


I am looking for a 40mm one for my wife and her 6" wrist. My 7" wrist really likes the 44mm version though, I am even considering the 47mm.

View attachment 1005962


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

tincob said:


> Put me down as another guy who would buy a sterile 40mm. With my 6.5" wrist, the 40mm would go much better than the 44mm, but I want to go with sapphire crystal / sterile dial / superlume upgrades from Getat.
> 
> I may have to just suck it up and go with the 44mm to get most of what I want. Can anybody with a 6.5-6.75" wrist provide a wrist shot with your MM to tip me over?


Go to Macy's and find a 44mm Invicta or something to try on. You'll be surprised that it's not as huge as you think - especially a Luminor case (the mini-fiddy is a bit bulkier). I thought 44mm would be too big for me, too (7.5"), but it's not. Big is in fashion now. You'll feel a little self-conscious at first, but no one else will ever notice and eventually neither will you. ;-)


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> Go to Macy's and find a 44mm Invicta or something to try on. You'll be surprised that it's not as huge as you think - especially a Luminor case (the mini-fiddy is a bit bulkier). I thought 44mm would be too big for me, too (7.5"), but it's not. Big is in fashion now. You'll feel a little self-conscious at first, but no one else will ever notice and eventually neither will you. ;-)


I'm about a 6.75" wrist and thought 44mm would be too big, but as others have said it is very forgiving to smaller wrists, and is meant to look large.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## monkeyking (Feb 19, 2013)

just got my 44mm pam homage luminor w/ sterile black & blue sandwich dial w/ blue hands from wilson @ paniswatch. overall i'm very impressed from start to finish. delivery was about 2 weeks. giving it a quick look over, the build seems very good, the watch has good weight, everything is nice & tight. i'm pretty happy at the moment. have some other straps at home already waiting. here are some cell pictures:

View attachment 1006011

View attachment 1006012

cheers, 
larry


----------



## monkeyking (Feb 19, 2013)

tincob said:


> Put me down as another guy who would buy a sterile 40mm. With my 6.5" wrist, the 40mm would go much better than the 44mm, but I want to go with sapphire crystal / sterile dial / superlume upgrades from Getat.
> 
> I may have to just suck it up and go with the 44mm to get most of what I want. Can anybody with a 6.5-6.75" wrist provide a wrist shot with your MM to tip me over?


just got my 44mm & i have a 6.75" wrist (see above ^ for photos). i was worried about it being too big but that is definately not the case. good luck. 
cheers, 
larry


----------



## 2euro (May 1, 2011)

Looks stunning! Congrats on the new watch!


----------



## Lemper (Jun 18, 2012)

The watch looks great man!


----------



## docbp87 (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Got a proper photo of my titanium Getat on hazel brown strap last night (logo removed).


Getat homage (MM logo erased) by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


----------



## Themimbo (Mar 8, 2013)

Just got my 40mm from Manbu. Size works for my smaller wrist. Very nice watch. (Wish it was sterile, but price was very good)

View attachment 1007319


----------



## CamLS (Feb 24, 2009)

Aitch said:


> Got a proper photo of my titanium Getat on hazel brown strap last night (logo removed).
> 
> 
> Getat homage (MM logo erased) by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


That looks awesome. Hopefully mine turns out that nice!


----------



## jgtc (Mar 14, 2013)

Looking at all the pictures of all the beautiful homage from getat is great , i didn't have such a fortunate experience with the seller . Placed my order on the 28th Jan and was sent a tracking ID to state that it was going to the wrong country address on the 27th Feb . Tried to notify the seller for 5 times with no luck and had to raise a dispute with paypal as i've ordered 3 watches . my location is just in south east asia and it shouldnt even be that long from hong kong

if anyone here knows an address or a phone number that i can get in touch with him please let me know . thanks


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

siegfield said:


> Hi 2euro,
> 
> I'm looking to buy a Cali from Getat within the next month, and yours is EXACTLY what i'm looking for. Would you be able to share with me what specs you got from him? Did you get the superlume version? I think I would probably have to do it in the 45mm version as I've got girly small wrists.
> 
> ...


You could get the non-sandwich Cali dial relumed with superlume by an aftermarket modder. Expect to pay around $150 but if you really want it done it's easily possible.


----------



## monkeyking (Feb 19, 2013)

on a blue band... 
cheers, 
larry 
View attachment 1008793


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

My bead blasted DSN EGI. Swapped black winter strap for the Caribbean-esque summer strap.


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

tincob said:


> Put me down as another guy who would buy a sterile 40mm. With my 6.5" wrist, the 40mm would go much better than the 44mm, but I want to go with sapphire crystal / sterile dial / superlume upgrades from Getat.
> 
> I may have to just suck it up and go with the 44mm to get most of what I want. Can anybody with a 6.5-6.75" wrist provide a wrist shot with your MM to tip me over?


Here you go!

View attachment 1008194


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

snaky59 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 1008194


Nice! Is that grey superlume? What are the specs on that one? Here is my 44mm sterile phantom Fiddy on my 6,5" wrist.

View attachment 1011888


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

Negakinu said:


> Nice! Is that grey superlume? What are the specs on that one? Here is my 44mm sterile phantom Fiddy on my 6,5" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 1011888


Yes, it is grey superlume, the watch itself is this one from Triconstore.
http://triconstore.net/product_info.php?products_id=33&osCsid=4ad6c8e73c123678348a6281304ef13a


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

snaky59 said:


> Yes, it is grey superlume, the watch itself is this one from Triconstore.
> Lumibrush01, Triconstore.net


$72?? That's really cheap... I paid almost $100 for my custom from Jackson Tse.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Negakinu said:


> $72?? That's really cheap... I paid almost $100 for my custom from Jackson Tse.


I haven't done a 1-1 comparison, but the one piece I bought from Triconstore was a nicer case than the ones I've had from Jackson, and none of that gawdawful blue anti-reflective film. Pretty good value.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Already posted it to the WRUW, but figured I'd show it off here for posterity. My homemade PAM 359 homage. (I had some decent pics on Picasa at one point, but the transition to Google+ seems to have blitzed them. Scroogled.)

View attachment 1014432


----------



## Wing Nut (Aug 11, 2012)

Two from Tat arrived...very nice...the Radiomir was supposed to be on a different strap, but I can live with it...

His straps are "beefy"! and the premium buckles...sweet.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

A better shot, with better reproduction of the lume color.

View attachment 1014488


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Does anyone have an all-brushed version of a Getat they could show off? I'm curious how it looks when compared to the polished bezel version.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

plot said:


> Does anyone have an all-brushed version of a Getat they could show off? I'm curious how it looks when compared to the polished bezel version.


Luminor or Mini-Fiddy? I have a watch at home in a brushed Lumi case from Tat. No pics handy but can post later.


----------



## Wing Nut (Aug 11, 2012)

plot said:


> Does anyone have an all-brushed version of a Getat they could show off? I'm curious how it looks when compared to the polished bezel version.


http://www.siswatch727.com/showroom...06671017346/gallery/b_1240316584281015028.jpg

All brushed Radiomir case...


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Luminor please! I've seen the photos on the Getat webpage, however I wanted to see some in the wild.

Edit @Jake: isn't a Mini-Fiddy the same as a Luminor?


----------



## Wing Nut (Aug 11, 2012)

plot said:


> Luminor please! I've seen the photos on the Getat webpage, however I wanted to see some in the wild.
> 
> Edit @Jake: isn't a Mini-Fiddy the same as a Luminor?


Geez...easy!!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/custom-getat-luminor-stealth-has-arrived-pic-heavy-309331.html


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

plot said:


> Luminor please! I've seen the photos on the Getat webpage, however I wanted to see some in the wild.
> 
> Edit @Jake: isn't a Mini-Fiddy the same as a Luminor?


Nope!

Mini-Fiddy refers to a 44mm version of the Paneria 1950 47mm. The cushion case is more rounded, the crystal is domed, and the dial is a bit larger. The Luminor is a more modern design - overall flatter with a flat crystal, smaller dial, and more squared corners on the cushion. One important difference is that there basically are no all-brushed or all-polished mini-fiddy's -- they all have a brushed base and polished bezel (unless you brush or polish one or the other yourself).

Brushed 44mm Luminor:









vs. 44mm brushed mini-fiddy:









(pics from Triconstore since they carry both and take pics from all the same angles)


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh great, *now* I need to get myself a bloody mini-fiddy.

Thanks, I think.

Ric

p.s.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Ric Capucho said:


> Oh great, *now* I need to get myself a bloody mini-fiddy.
> 
> Thanks, I think.
> 
> ...


You won't be sorry. Much better wrist presence. And the domed crystal is rad.


----------



## CamLS (Feb 24, 2009)

I ordered my Getat watch on 2013-03-11 and received the tracking # today. If it only took Getat 9 bus days to assemble the watch them I'm impressed. Now we will see if the watch takes 4 weeks in the mail like all the photography gear I order off Ebay from HK.


----------



## stevenhasanuddin (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi new guy here, i was just browsing through Getat's website and found these 2 that I quite like, but couldn't see what is the difference between these 2? Since there is a diff in price..



> GETAT WATCH CO. - pilot watch, marina watch, 6497 6498 movement,Custom made watch, Case set, Watch acessories





> GETAT WATCH CO. - pilot watch, marina watch, 6497 6498 movement,Custom made watch, Case set, Watch acessories


And why is it most of the ppl here ordered the sterile one instead?

Thanks!


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

stevenhasanuddin said:


> Hi new guy here, i was just browsing through Getat's website and found these 2 that I quite like, but couldn't see what is the difference between these 2? Since there is a diff in price..
> 
> And why is it most of the ppl here ordered the sterile one instead?
> 
> Thanks!


You will find that some have been blanked out due to copyright issues and also some people wouldn't want to parade around I'm their replica homage watches to the biggest watch international forum (my guess).

It looks like one is pvd and the other isn't but then the picture is saying otherwise?

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## stevenhasanuddin (Mar 20, 2013)

dainese said:


> You will find that some have been blanked out due to copyright issues and also some people wouldn't want to parade around I'm their replica homage watches to the biggest watch international forum (my guess).
> 
> It looks like one is pvd and the other isn't but then the picture is saying otherwise?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD


Thanks for the response!

I guess the diff is in the wording (font type?), as both of them needs additional $5 for the pvd black case..

Just ordered one (first for me), just need to check with you guys who ordered from Getat before, how does things work?

I've placed the order -> set shipping method (ems) -> payment method (paypal) -> order info has come to my email -> then?


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

I must've posted my dynamic duo before but hey, they're pretty.  Here ya go. I've got two different Alpha Radiomirs as well that I still need to photograph properly.










Phantom Fiddy by Jackson Tse with a regular 6497 movement and "reg T.M." crownguard (my favourite) & a Manbush Luminor with swan neck movement with boring crownguard.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Btw, I ordered from Manbush on the 11th of March and it arrived yesterday in my post box in Sweden. I would say that's quick!

So, I ordered another one  both of them are for friends.


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

This is my first. Getat 45mm Radiomir I picked up from another member. Pretty sweet so far!

View attachment 1017373


----------



## stevenhasanuddin (Mar 20, 2013)

cptdean said:


> This is my first. Getat 45mm Radiomir I picked up from another member. Pretty sweet so far!
> 
> View attachment 1017373


Nice!

Anyway, need some advice here, how do I proceed with the payment via paypal?

Ive only got the order info via email, nothing else so far, do I need to wait for anything else?

Thanks!


----------



## Wing Nut (Aug 11, 2012)

stevenhasanuddin said:


> Nice!
> 
> Anyway, need some advice here, how do I proceed with the payment via paypal?
> 
> ...


You should receive an email from PayPal (Tat's account...although it won't say "Getat") requesting you pay for the purchase using PayPal...check for emails from PayPal....


----------



## stevenhasanuddin (Mar 20, 2013)

Wing Nut said:


> You should receive an email from PayPal (Tat's account...although it won't say "Getat") requesting you pay for the purchase using PayPal...check for emails from PayPal....


Thanks for the headsup!


----------



## capinsac (Jul 28, 2012)

Going to be parting with my Getat Luminor homage in case anyone's interested. Will be posting in the sales corner once I take some pics. Do I need to edit out the "MM" when I post?


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

capinsac said:


> Going to be parting with my Getat Luminor homage in case anyone's interested. Will be posting in the sales corner once I take some pics. Do I need to edit out the "MM" when I post?


There is a stickied thread in sales forum. Have a look there first..

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## docbp87 (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## capinsac (Jul 28, 2012)

dainese said:


> There is a stickied thread in sales forum. Have a look there first..
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD


Got it! Thanks!


----------



## Benjamin T (Jan 26, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> Nope!
> 
> Mini-Fiddy refers to a 44mm version of the Paneria 1950 47mm. The cushion case is more rounded, the crystal is domed, and the dial is a bit larger. The Luminor is a more modern design - overall flatter with a flat crystal, smaller dial, and more squared corners on the cushion. One important difference is that there basically are no all-brushed or all-polished mini-fiddy's -- they all have a brushed base and polished bezel (unless you brush or polish one or the other yourself).
> 
> ...


Stupid question - is the 44mm the dial or case measurement?


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Benjamin T said:


> Stupid question - is the 44mm the dial or case measurement?


It is the case without the crown guard.


----------



## Benjamin T (Jan 26, 2013)

Aitch said:


> It is the case without the crown guard.


Thanks that's what I thought. All the pictures make it seem so large but 44mm is still in the middle of the road.


----------



## Benjamin T (Jan 26, 2013)

Actually I want a 47 lol.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Benjamin T said:


> Thanks that's what I thought. All the pictures make it seem so large but 44mm is still in the middle of the road.


I'd never had a watch larger than about 40mm, but it is meant to be a chunkier watch and it wears very nicely.


----------



## K2LINOS (Mar 14, 2009)

my friends i want your help!!!I'm looking to buy one panerai homage 47mm with luminor case and swiss movement(not asian!).Where i can find it???


----------



## CamLS (Feb 24, 2009)

K2LINOS said:


> my friends i want your help!!!I'm looking to buy one panerai homage 47mm with luminor case and swiss movement(not asian!).Where i can find it???


Watches made by JOA and Davidsen are your best bets. Both are located in the states (i believe?) and the turn around time is quick. I've talked to the guy at JOA before and ended up not going that route as the prices were getting close to $500, though he was very nice and replied quickly to my questions. In a way you get what you pay for, however the quality of the GETAT watches has improved greatly over the years.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

K2LINOS said:


> swiss movement(not asian!).


Read this: https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/how-do-seagull-hangzhou-compare-eta-depth-look-216945.html


----------



## SuitePhoto (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey All -

First time post with a few questions&#8230; I've always loved PAM style watches, but would never pay retail for the real thing. Now that I've found this thread, I'm intrigued!

From some quick research, the preferred retailers for the $100-ish examples seem to be Getat, Dajiwatch and Triconstore... Is that right? I looked that the first post on the second version of this thread, and several of the links there are dead. I just wanted to be sure that nothing has changed.

All custom watches from Getat and most on the Triconstore site are handwind - is there a reason they don't do the automatics? Should I stay away from automatics at this price level? I love the look of this: Parnis M____ M____ watch - with the power reserve hand, but now I'm thinking twice...

Thank you for help!


----------



## CamLS (Feb 24, 2009)

SuitePhoto said:


> Hey All -
> 
> First time post with a few questions&#8230; I've always loved PAM style watches, but would never pay retail for the real thing. Now that I've found this thread, I'm intrigued!
> 
> ...


Well the whole idea of using a handwinder is that the movement itself is much larger than a regular automatic and the display backs of these homage watches really show off the movement itself. That's really the only reason for using mostly handwind movements over the auto's as far as I know. If you went with a custom made auto homage (JOA etc) and used a decorated Swiss automatic movement then it would look pretty cool. I find the asian sourced auto's tend to be pretty bland and boring to look at. That's IMO though.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

SuitePhoto said:


> Hey All -
> 
> First time post with a few questions&#8230; I've always loved PAM style watches, but would never pay retail for the real thing. Now that I've found this thread, I'm intrigued!
> 
> ...


I've got both. The manual winds tend to be very reliable and the autos less so. I've had 2 watches with that power reserve movement (Seagull ST25xx) and they both had issues. One died completely for no apparent reason. Although they are only $25 for a new movement, so pretty cheap to replace if it does die.

I've had two with that movement but without power reserve (also ST25, I forget the exact number) and both are still going. One is in my 359 homage that I wear pretty often; the other is in a watch I made for my brother and he's worn it every day for a couple years. If I were to buy another auto, it definitely wouldn't be a power reserve.

Sent from ... I could tell you, but then I'd have to kill you.


----------



## 2euro (May 1, 2011)

This has been one of the go to DD's in the rotation. Love this watch! 
Still waiting on the new strap from Toshi. Hope to have it soon.


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

SuitePhoto said:


> Hey All -
> 
> First time post with a few questions&#8230; I've always loved PAM style watches, but would never pay retail for the real thing. Now that I've found this thread, I'm intrigued!
> 
> ...


My chinese auto's habe been fine, but YMMV.

Take a look at man-bushijie.com too (without the "-"). Sign up on the website to get roughly 30% off.


----------



## 2euro (May 1, 2011)

question, do you need to remove the back casing to change straps on a rado California? I noticed one of the screws is partially covered.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

2euro said:


> question, do you need to remove the back casing to change straps on a rado California? I noticed one of the screws is partially covered.


It definitely helps if you do. Especially if you can see one of the screws partially covered.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

New Egi, two variations, blasted case, custom Uomo Rana (Frogman) dial.


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

A few pics of my triconstore luminor, just because I can.


----------



## frogmeister (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks great Snaky. Waiting for my Mini Fiddy from the same seller. How's the quality compared to others?


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

frogmeister said:


> Looks great Snaky. Waiting for my Mini Fiddy from the same seller. How's the quality compared to others?


Can't really compare as I haven't handled others but I'm quite satisfied!


----------



## Wing Nut (Aug 11, 2012)

blueradish said:


> New Egi, two variations, blasted case, custom Uomo Rana (Frogman) dial.


You're killing me...when you are ready!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Wing Nut said:


> You're killing me...when you are ready!


Those look awesome !!!! How much are they and auto or unitas wind

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

I just received my Getat on Thursday (got the 'MM' dial but edited it out for the pics). Titanium case, sapphire crystal, C3 lume on both dial and hands, Hazel Gray strap with Pre-V buckle, regular stainless movement. Overall, I'm really very impressed with the quality, but will probably go back to a Rad style soon.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Looks familiar! I like it.

Sent from my phone using 1s, 0s, and the internet.


----------



## 2euro (May 1, 2011)

New strap came in today from Toshi. I must say, it is looking pretty sharp!

I'll take better pics later today. These are from cell phone. Papaya strap color with denim blue stitching.


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

Aaaaaaah....that's better! I just got this mini fiddy in trade and I like it MUCH better than the Luminor style case I showed you three posts above. These are really fun watches!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

cptdean said:


> Aaaaaaah....that's better! I just got this mini fiddy in trade and I like it MUCH better than the Luminor style case I showed you three posts above. These are really fun watches!


That's a slick mini! Do you know the maker? I love those notched hands. Not common! 

Sent from ... I could tell you, but then I'd have to kill you.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

cptdean, please post more pics of that mini! Especially side pics, I'd love to see some comparison shots


----------



## 2euro (May 1, 2011)

Here are better pics of the new strap!


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Here are my Luminor and Fiddy side-by-side. The shape of the case is different, as is the finish.










EDIT: Woops! Slipped my mind... I have to link to it externally because of the whole MM issue. Click the pic!


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

plot said:


> cptdean, please post more pics of that mini! Especially side pics, I'd love to see some comparison shots


As requested, here are a few pics I took this morning. I got this in trade from a forum member who said it's a Getat. I have no reason to doubt him, and it looks like the ones currently offered on Tat's site. The hands are double pencil, and are definitely an available option from Getat.

This was clearly a daily wearer/beater, but I don't mind a few marks here and there. The crown guard fit like crap so I filed one of the edges and re-installed it with only one screw. You can see in one of the side pics that either the CG or the case is drilled incorrectly, and I'm covering the empty hole with the release lever. Works great now!

Pics comparing it with the Luminor case will have to wait until the weekend. Lotsa work + new baby = no free time.


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

Recently arrived Getat mini Fiddy sterile dial. It's the only watch my wife snuck out to wear on her own. Hmm, on the photo, the watch appears HUGE. It's not so bad in real life, although this is about the largest I can probably go without the wall clock syndrome.


----------



## David Goldsmith (Jul 22, 2012)

Do you think it is a possibility to mount the Crown Guard upside down, so that the "Reg TM" is against your wrist and not facing up? I really like the mini fiddy besides that.
Thank you


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

David Goldsmith said:


> Do you think it is a possibility to mount the Crown Guard upside down, so that the "Reg TM" is against your wrist and not facing up? I really like the mini fiddy besides that.
> Thank you


Yes. You just need a smallish screwdriver, 2-3mm. But the lever will point toward your body, not away.

Or you could file/sand the crown guard to remove the etching (it's typically not very deep).

Lastly, you can also order a sterile crown guard off ebay (for quite a bit more than it is worth...).


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

JakeJD said:


> Yes. You just need a smallish screwdriver, 2-3mm. But the lever will point toward your body, not away.
> 
> Or you could file/sand the crown guard to remove the etching (it's typically not very deep).
> 
> Lastly, you can also order a sterile crown guard off ebay (for quite a bit more than it is worth...).


^^^^^aside from that......it's supposed to be faced up like that on a Luminor 1950 case. Only non-1950 Luminor cases don't have the etchings on them........in the off chance you didn't know.


----------



## mbbransc (Dec 20, 2009)

mbbransc said:


> I'll throw my Getat experience out here for others in wait, or on the fence.
> 
> I first emailed Tat on 11/21 inquiring about a watch for myself (from my parents) for X-Mas. We went back and forth on email roughly 15x over the following 6 days and I ordered on 11/27. I checked in with him on 12/09, 12/11, and 12/12 before he responded with a tracking number that didn't work until 12/28 (stating that it left Hong Kong on 12/27). It arrive in USA on 01/04/2013. 35 days from ordering.
> 
> ...


Just for an update for those curious about ordering from Getat...

The watch stopped running on Saturday. Didn't quite make it to 3-months. I've emailed Getat every day since and in typical fashion, I have yet to hear anything back. I'm REALLY bummed about this. Really like the watch and thought well of it up until this point. Not being able to get it fixed, or even getting a response makes my blood boil.


----------



## mbbransc (Dec 20, 2009)

Just for an update for those curious about ordering from Getat. I posted this back on JAN 11th. Best Panerai Homage (Part 3) - Page 27

The watch stopped running on Saturday. Didn't quite make it to 3-months. I've emailed Getat every day since and in typical fashion, I have yet to hear anything back. I'm REALLY bummed about this. Really like the watch and thought well of it up until this point. Not being able to get it fixed, or even getting a response makes my blood boil.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Pennapolis said:


> ^^^^^aside from that......it's supposed to be faced up like that on a Luminor 1950 case. Only non-1950 Luminor cases don't have the etchings on them........in the off chance you didn't know.


I think his issue is probably more the whole use of "registered trademark" on an homage piece. Takes it into replicagrayarea. I get that. I've seen others with that hang-up, as well. Doesn't bother me, but I get it.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi all ,do you know a good method ,a tutorial for make Water-Resit one Marina Militare 
Water-resit for swimming ,for washing ,etc....


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey guys,

I've had a number of PAM homages in the past, and grew to really appreciate the Radiomir case. I've been going back and forth thinking of buying a watch from manbu with the linear power reserve and GMT function.
But before I do, I'd like to know if anyone has had first hand experience with this GMT and Power reserve movement, the Sea-Gull ST2533 caliber. I've had a few ST25's but none with the GMT complication. I'd like to know how reliable the movement is, or if I should just stick with a less complicated Sea-Gull movement.

**edit** Realized how many rules I was breaking by posting a MM dial and Munbu's name on the photo.


----------



## tsfmlm (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

tsfmlm said:


>


Very nice strap man, I like that vintage look.


----------



## tsfmlm (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you, I've made it


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Shaunie_007 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've had a number of PAM homages in the past, and grew to really appreciate the Radiomir case. I've been going back and forth thinking of buying a watch from manbu with the linear power reserve and GMT function.
> But before I do, I'd like to know if anyone has had first hand experience with this GMT and Power reserve movement, the Sea-Gull ST2533 caliber. I've had a few ST25's but none with the GMT complication. I'd like to know how reliable the movement is, or if I should just stick with a less complicated Sea-Gull movement.
> ...


I've had two GMTs based on ST25 and I have been happy with them, never had that GMT / PowerReserve combo complication though.


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

m0rt said:


> I've had two GMTs based on ST25 and I have been happy with them, never had that GMT / PowerReserve combo complication though.


Thanks for the info m0rt, I've just read a few reviews advising to stay away from Chinese movements with complications, so this watch raised a few red flags. I'll report back when I receive it!


----------



## Wdave (Jan 11, 2013)

Had to send my 'Tat watch back to him.
It stopped working only 3 weeks into service, I guess I have to fall back onto my other beaters.


----------



## Computer (Apr 14, 2013)

Wdave said:


> Had to send my 'Tat watch back to him.
> It stopped working only 3 weeks into service, I guess I have to fall back onto my other beaters.


For those of you having issues with Getat, did you have the automatic or manual movements?


----------



## David Goldsmith (Jul 22, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> Yes. You just need a smallish screwdriver, 2-3mm. But the lever will point toward your body, not away.
> 
> Or you could file/sand the crown guard to remove the etching (it's typically not very deep).
> 
> Lastly, you can also order a sterile crown guard off ebay (for quite a bit more than it is worth...).


Thanks for that, looks like I'll be ordering myself a mini fiddi soon then . It is both the "replica grey area" and I would find it irritating to see it on an otherwise sterile watch (because, lets be honest, 80% of the details on a watch are only noticed by the wearer).


----------



## Wdave (Jan 11, 2013)

Computer said:


> For those of you having issues with Getat, did you have the automatic or manual movements?


Manual movement, probably banged the watch against a wall by accident, but yeah its a bit frustrating.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

I am about to order from Getat, but need some help with the lume options. I am mainly interested in the way it looks when it's not glowing. I don't want pure white or something too dark, I am looking for a bit of a vintage look. Can someone explain the difference between white, yellow, orange and c3 superlume? I like the look of the sample pictures of the orange superlume watches on his website, they appear mostly white with just a hint of orange/yellow. However, when looking at the dials with the various lume options, orange superlume looks really orange, which I don't like and yellow seems better. If someone can comment on the differences or post shots comparing some of the options, that would be very helpful.


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

I've got a Getat Mini Fiddy with their White Superlume. It's definitely white in regular lighting and glows green. It's almost exactly as bright as the C3 lumed Getat Luminor I bought (which has a slight green tint in regular light), but it fades a bit quicker than the C3. I haven't tried the other colors yet.


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

Iliyan said:


> I am about to order from Getat, but need some help with the lume options. I am mainly interested in the way it looks when it's not glowing. I don't want pure white or something too dark, I am looking for a bit of a vintage look. Can someone explain the difference between white, yellow, orange and c3 superlume? I like the look of the sample pictures of the orange superlume watches on his website, they appear mostly white with just a hint of orange/yellow. However, when looking at the dials with the various lume options, orange superlume looks really orange, which I don't like and yellow seems better. If someone can comment on the differences or post shots comparing some of the options, that would be very helpful.


I chose orange super lume to give it a vintage feel to it.....sorry for crappy pic....:



In the day light....Sorry....forgot what forum I was on for a second. Edited out the MM :



Kinda gives it the vintage look that I was looking for......


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

cptdean said:


> I've got a Getat Mini Fiddy with their White Superlume. It's definitely white in regular lighting and glows green. It's almost exactly as bright as the C3 lumed Getat Luminor I bought (which has a slight green tint in regular light), but it fades a bit quicker than the C3. I haven't tried the other colors yet.


Thanks. So I guess the White Superlume and C3 won't work for me, I need something at least off-white.



Pennapolis said:


> I chose orange super lume to give it a vintage feel to it.....sorry for crappy pic....:
> 
> In the day light....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments and pictures. I cannot tell if it's the light making it look very yellow on that picture or it's the way it looks normally. On the website, the orange looks more yellow than the yellow lume so I'm not sure...This is what I am going after (the picture is taken from his website and it's supposed to have the orange superlume):










If yours looks like that then I'm sold


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

^^^^Yeah, like I said....crappy pic. LOL! In person, it does not look so yellowish.....looks more brownish orange. The lume itself is a brownish orange as well. I'm very satisfied with it....it's the vintage look I also like.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Pennapolis said:


> ^^^^Yeah, like I said....crappy pic. LOL! In person, it does not look so yellowish.....looks more brownish orange. The lume itself is a brownish orange as well. I'm very satisfied with it....it's the vintage look I also like.


Would you say that yours looks like the picture I posted? Getat has that one as orange superlume, but it looks more like off-white with a touch of yellow...Also, what strap option do you have? Is that cracked brown? Can you please post a few more pics? Thanks.


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

Well.....if you go back to his homepage and scroll down and look at the 47mm watches, mine is the one in the bottom right corner (for some reason I can't cut paste page). If you click on that one, it has all the information on it plus photos. I chose the strap that he has on the watch in the photo......it's "Strap 4". Photo you supplied does not look like the color of my numbers.....could just be the lighting or the camera. My numbers and hands look more brownish. In fact they look more brownish than the photos of my watch on his site as well. This might be because I special ordered the orange super lume. FYI....I also chose the premium buckle.

I also JUST noticed that my date wheel is black numbers on white....not like the photo here....hope this helps.

http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r485/getatwatch1/423 gmt bk/2.jpg


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

So I figure my fellow PAM homageristi (tm) will appreciate this. I'm on a flight home and I happen to pick up the "duty free" catalogue (on a domestic flight, US Air - really??) when I see this Johnny Walker ad on the back.








And hey! There's a familiar face in there. But then, also not so familiar. On closer inspection...








This is a wonderous beast indeed! An entirely crown less PAM homage! :-d Apparently that crown guard is a little too trademarked for JW and their lawyers. ;-)


----------



## Blunderact (Aug 7, 2012)

Shaunie_007 said:


> Thank you for posting these! I've been going back and forth on whether I should purchase an auto or hand wound homage. The autos are about 4mm thicker than the handwinds, so I wasn't sure how'd they'd look on the wrist. Seeing as how I have pretty skinny wrists I'm going to go the hand wound route, now to decide whether I want a lumi or a 1950s case...


It does look thick in the picture because of the lens in close shot. But it is quiet different in the flesh.

Blunderact


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

Blunderact said:


> It does look thick in the picture because of the lens in close shot. But it is quiet different in the flesh.
> 
> Blunderact


I went ahead and took your advice. I have an automatic PVD Luminor case with a coffee dial, gold hands, GMT, power reserve and orange lume coming on an assolutamente strap from manbu. My fiance and I decided to get his and hers watches, so I picked up a white dialed luminor on a white deployment strap for her and this PVD lumi for me!  can't wait til they get here!


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

I broke down and ordered a custom Davidsen, which arrived about an hour ago. 45mm Rad case with Cali dial, blue hands, and a Swiss movement. It came with both a solid and an exhibition back, and a strap that I immediately replaced with this 24mm. I am VERY impressed with the quality of this piece!


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Feb 13, 2013)

Man...I've literally drowned myself in this thread wanting to pull the trigger on this 









But I don't know if I can spend over $150 for a watch I don't know will last last three months! Anyone want to give me reassurance ??


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Southpaw1925 said:


> Man...I've literally drowned myself in this thread wanting to pull the trigger on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make an account over at Manbush's. The prices become much cheaper, making your decision much easier.


----------



## davidpg (Mar 4, 2013)

I've dealt with Getat and River only, though I'll say...

DO IT.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Southpaw1925 said:


> Man...I've literally drowned myself in this thread wanting to pull the trigger on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine from Getat is going strong after 6 months. Seriously, one person posts that his watch is suffering trouble after 3 months and now they all must be bad? I don't think we'd have reached 3 versions of this thread if they were all failing regularly (from different vendors, no less).


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

That one looks nice! I don't think you can go wrong from Manbush from what I hear. But I'm wearing my Getat GMT 1950 Marina Militare and it's running strong and it looks fantastic.....many praises from folks who've seen it. Quality is fantastic and from what I hear....unsurpassed. Getat watches are worth the wait.....but there is a wait.......so it's up to you to decide if it's worth it.


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

Aitch said:


> Mine from Getat is going strong after 6 months. Seriously, one person posts that his watch is suffering trouble after 3 months and now they all must be bad? I don't think we'd have reached 3 versions of this thread if they were all failing regularly (from different vendors, no less).


I've got one coming with the same movement, I'll be able to report back after it arrives!


----------



## n00bs (Jan 10, 2013)

Pennapolis said:


> That one looks nice! I don't think you can go wrong from Manbush from what I hear. But I'm wearing my Getat GMT 1950 Marina Militare and it's running strong and it looks fantastic.....many praises from folks who've seen it. Quality is fantastic and from what I hear....unsurpassed. Getat watches are worth the wait.....but there is a wait.......so it's up to you to decide if it's worth it.


Havn't been here in a while, congrats on finally getting your watch!!!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Well I've been meaning to post this for a while now. Meet my "twins."








I made the one on the right about a year ago. The dial is a brown superlume from Tat (clearly not sterile). The hands are "superlume" that I picked up on ebay. The case I think is also from Tat. I refer to this as my homage to the PAM 216 - only mine is a polished 44mm Lumi and the 216 is a 47mm 1950. The strap is from ebay seller timepiecerepublic (and is awesome). 

So I was going through my cases and dials a couple weeks back and I realized that I had another of this dial and hands set on hand. Don't ask me why, I don't remember. :think: Anyway, I also had this brushed "Saffir crystal" case from Jackson on hand, so I figured, what the heck? I paired it with a spare ST3600 with swan-neck that I have from an older watch, and this vintage tan strap I got from a mate on another forum. I love the combo! And I'm glad that I rediscovered this movement - I had had it regulated so it keeps great time, plus it keeps ticking for 51+ hours. b-)

More pics











































Stupidest wristshot ever 








The lume on these is SICK b-)








I'm a happy camper - 20 minutes well spent, lol! Although I can't imagine I'll keep them both for long. You'll probably see one of them on f29 before too long. But which one??? :-s:-s


----------



## Garren (Mar 1, 2013)

Just curious, has anyone got the beige or vintage beige lume from getat? Trying to get a better idea of the differences between orange, beige and vintage beige.


----------



## Benjamin T (Jan 26, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> Well I've been meaning to post this for a while now. Meet my "twins."
> View attachment 1058778
> 
> 
> ...


Those are niiiiiiceeeee

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SuitePhoto (Mar 27, 2013)

Quick question... After much research I ordered my first Getat on the 17th - a 44mm Mini Fiddy w/ Sterile dial. Getat responded quickly with an invoice saying that the watch would ship in about 5 days after payment. I quickly made payment via CCnow (not a fan of PayPal), and sent a quick follow-up e-mail saying that I sent payment. 

Now I'm closely watching my bank account and the charge has not yet gone through. Is it common for the charge to not hit your account straight away? Thanks to this thread, I was prepared to wait 6 weeks or more for arrival - but not having independent confirmation of payment is making me wonder... Is this common?


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

SuitePhoto said:


> Quick question... After much research I ordered my first Getat on the 17th - a 44mm Mini Fiddy w/ Sterile dial. Getat responded quickly with an invoice saying that the watch would ship in about 5 days after payment. I quickly made payment via CCnow (not a fan of PayPal), and sent a quick follow-up e-mail saying that I sent payment.
> 
> Now I'm closely watching my bank account and the charge has not yet gone through. Is it common for the charge to not hit your account straight away? Thanks to this thread, I was prepared to wait 6 weeks or more for arrival - but not having independent confirmation of payment is making me wonder... Is this common?


Yes, it is common. Have patience


----------



## SuitePhoto (Mar 27, 2013)

m0rt said:


> Yes, it is common. Have patience


Great - thanks! b-)


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

How come Getat doesn't superlume the automatic 44mm?


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

teatimecrumpet said:


> How come Getat doesn't superlume the automatic 44mm?


He's not building the automatics himself and he is very reluctant customizing automatic.


----------



## dalesky (Mar 5, 2006)

I have the Titanium watch. Lovely timepiece- very accurate. Just put a bundt-style black strap on it.


----------



## justins7 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Does it make sense to repair these watches or are they considered disposable?* My 40mm MM homage from Manb. died the other day after just a few months. 
I wouldn't mind paying to have it repaired, but I want to be sure it will then last. Is it just a matter of adjustment/lubrication usually? Can the watches be made more rugged and reliable after servicing?

Someone recently posted that these Chinese movements will just wear out in a few years, if they don't stop completely.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Blunderact (Aug 7, 2012)

Shaunie_007 said:


> I went ahead and took your advice. I have an automatic PVD Luminor case with a coffee dial, gold hands, GMT, power reserve and orange lume coming on an assolutamente strap from manbu. My fiance and I decided to get his and hers watches, so I picked up a white dialed luminor on a white deployment strap for her and this PVD lumi for me!  can't wait til they get here!


Congratulations. You will not regret it. The hunt and the waiting is indeed an adrenalin rush.

Blunderact


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

justins7 said:


> *Does it make sense to repair these watches or are they considered disposable?* My 40mm MM homage from Manb. died the other day after just a few months.
> I wouldn't mind paying to have it repaired, but I want to be sure it will then last. Is it just a matter of adjustment/lubrication usually? Can the watches be made more rugged and reliable after servicing?
> 
> Someone recently posted that these Chinese movements will just wear out in a few years, if they don't stop completely.
> ...


Manbu honors his 1 year warranty, you can contact them to arrange a repair or replacement


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Quick little mod to my stealth to give it a bit of punch.


----------



## n00bs (Jan 10, 2013)

Negakinu said:


> Make an account over at Manbush's. The prices become much cheaper, making your decision much easier.


Thanks for the heads up!!! I originally placed an order from Getat for 47 auto but he never replied back for payment so I canceled and I placed a order from Manbush. Creating an account dropped the price by $57! I got to say the shipping was super quick I placed the order on 4/25 and when I got home today 4/29 I had a nice surprise waiting for me! Whats funny is I never got a tracking number and his website still says a "wait shipping" LOL.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

justins7 said:


> *Does it make sense to repair these watches or are they considered disposable?* My 40mm MM homage from Manb. died the other day after just a few months.
> I wouldn't mind paying to have it repaired, but I want to be sure it will then last. Is it just a matter of adjustment/lubrication usually? Can the watches be made more rugged and reliable after servicing?
> 
> Someone recently posted that these Chinese movements will just wear out in a few years, if they don't stop completely.
> ...


The A6497 is a solid reliable movement. 
If you like the watch it should only cost around $50odd to service the thing. And expect the movement to be good for years.

If you aren't in love with it. sell it at a discount and get something else.

My problem with sending watches back is the cost and downtime of getting it 'repaired'


----------



## justins7 (Dec 11, 2012)

I LOVE the 40mm MM I got from Manb. The size to me is perfect. I'll probably get it fixed soon. (It's actually working again, though the date never changed from day 1, and the clasp has always been really loose. But when it works it's extremely accurate.)


----------



## SuitePhoto (Mar 27, 2013)

SuitePhoto said:


> Quick question... After much research I ordered my first Getat on the 17th - a 44mm Mini Fiddy w/ Sterile dial. Getat responded quickly with an invoice saying that the watch would ship in about 5 days after payment. I quickly made payment via CCnow (not a fan of PayPal), and sent a quick follow-up e-mail saying that I sent payment.
> 
> Now I'm closely watching my bank account and the charge has not yet gone through. Is it common for the charge to not hit your account straight away? Thanks to this thread, I was prepared to wait 6 weeks or more for arrival - but not having independent confirmation of payment is making me wonder... Is this common?


In case anyone is wondering what Getat's turnaround is right now - I just received confirmation from him that my order has shipped, 14 days after payment...not too bad. Now that it's in the mail, I'm getting excited! :-!


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Just wanted to show you my new Toshi strap on my somewhat older Getat-based watch.


----------



## LessThanEqual (Apr 14, 2013)

How does Getat's white superlume compare to C3? Is it worth spending more on the C3?


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

JakeJD said:


> Well I've been meaning to post this for a while now. Meet my "twins."
> View attachment 1058778


Decided to sell the brushed one (on the left). Look for it in F29 if interested.


----------



## n00bs (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi guys, I think I caught the watch bug again! a little background back in 2003 my boss would travel to China for business and on one of his trips he came back bearing gifts Rolexes  (if i'm breaking forum rules mods please delete this post or let me know and I will reword thanks.) anyways they were cheap, looked ok but could never pass for the real thing. In 2004 my loving wife bought me a gen F series Rolex GMT Master II Pepsi for my birthday! Then in 2008 I was in the market for a new watch, I was looking into buying a Panerai that is until the economy took a dump lost my job etc... Fast forward today and I discover the world of homages and purchase a watch from getat and love it, then a MM watch from manbush, now I join another forum not to be named and OH WOWAWEEWA!!! These watches look incredible. So now I need to sell off these watches so I can fund another watch, I thought I would start here before posting in the for sale forum or ebay. btw you can search for "ebuymerchandise" on ebay, I have a 100% feedback rating. pm if interested. Thanks and sorry for the long rant.









Getat Sterile 44mm Black Dial Hand Winding Movement
Options:
Buckle Style : Pre-V
Case Option : Titanium
Dial Lume : White Superlume
Front glass : Sapphire
Hands Colour : All Black
Hands Lume : White Superlume
Movement : PVD Gun Color
Stitch Option : Beige
Strap Option : Seal Brown

For Manbush goto his website and search for item 1007176.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

n00bs said:


> Hi guys, I think I caught the watch bug again! a little background back in 2003 my boss would travel to China for business and on one of his trips he came back bearing gifts Rolexes  (if i'm breaking forum rules mods please delete this post or let me know and I will reword thanks.) anyways they were cheap, looked ok but could never pass for the real thing. In 2004 my loving wife bought me a gen F series Rolex GMT Master II Pepsi for my birthday! Then in 2008 I was in the market for a new watch, I was looking into buying a Panerai that is until the economy took a dump lost my job etc... Fast forward today and I discover the world of homages and purchase a watch from getat and love it, then a MM watch from manbush, now I join another forum not to be named and OH WOWAWEEWA!!! These watches look incredible. So now I need to sell off these watches so I can fund another watch, I thought I would start here before posting in the for sale forum or ebay. btw you can search for "ebuymerchandise" on ebay, I have a 100% feedback rating. pm if interested. Thanks and sorry for the long rant.
> 
> View attachment 1069851
> 
> ...


I have that same exact watch except for the movement. I had like $120 in my paypal and took a flyer on it, out of all my watches this one gets the most compliments.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## n00bs (Jan 10, 2013)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I have that same exact watch except for the movement. I had like $120 in my paypal and took a flyer on it, out of all my watches this one gets the most compliments.


This is why it's hard to part with but the sale of this watch will help fund my next. Also i'm leaning towards automatics since I can just throw them in my watch winder(s) when I'm rotating between my watches. pun intended


----------



## trojjanhorse (May 6, 2013)

I've ordered a watch from getat and i chose the paypal method. I got an email with the order details... how do I pay the guy?


----------



## cameron202105 (May 23, 2012)

trojjanhorse said:


> I've ordered a watch from getat and i chose the paypal method. I got an email with the order details... how do I pay the guy?


After you order he will contact you and give you PayPal info/invoice in may take a couple days


----------



## trojjanhorse (May 6, 2013)

cameron202105 said:


> After you order he will contact you and give you PayPal info/invoice in may take a couple days


Thanks for the prompt reply 

This is what I ordered. Will post a pic once it's here.

New 45mm Radiomir Style Case Sapphire Marina Militare Black Dial Superlume Watch
Buckle Style : Pre-V
Dial Lume : 03) White Superlume
Hands Lume : 03) White Superlume


----------



## cameron202105 (May 23, 2012)

trojjanhorse said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply


No problem I had the same question just a couple weeks ago. My order took about 14 days ship. May, 1 to be exact now I'm impatiently waiting ! Lol


----------



## Benjamin T (Jan 26, 2013)

I just got my watch from Getat last week. It took him 4 weeks to mail it, but I got it a week after shipping. Honestly, unless I want a custom I'm just going to buy from bush.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

So this is weird. Does anyone know if Tat sells on ebay? Possible scam?

There are a bunch of seller who have popped up on ebay selling PAM homages and straps. They are all using Tat's pics. E.g., from seller  lidonghuang888: (note, these are pulled straight from ebay, so I can't edit them)









They all ship from Hong Kong ($25 for watches, $10 for straps), and they all use these pics with that distinctive piece of leather as the backdrop. The descriptions mention customization options, like pencil hands or choice of strap, but don't have any info on how to specify those customizations. Also, the prices are lower than Tat's. Like $95 OBO for this mini fiddy with superlume and pencil hands, vs. $110 on Tat's site:










The straps are also definitely his:









Here are the other sellers I've found:

 lidonghuang888 ( 0 )

 shifengwei1212 ( 0 ) 
 yilunwang555 ( 0 ) 
 jiasun22 (5 ) 
 yanhe196 ( 0 ) 
 liangcaijun188 (1 ) 
 weiyunma369 (7 ) 
 hiiiiyj (438 )

Apart from the last one, they all came online in Oct-Nov 2012 and have low or no feedback (the cat with "1" feedback actually has several positive and several negative, and the negatives complain about long shipping delays. ;-))

The last one is interesting because he mostly sells automatics, and he used to sell all sorts of things: feedback history references all sorts of junk from shoes to non-homage watches, wallets, purses, etc. Now only sells homages.

So... not sure what's going on. These are probably all the same outfit. But is any of them actually Tat, or are they just poaching his pictures???


----------



## n00bs (Jan 10, 2013)

Benjamin T said:


> I just got my watch from Getat last week. It took him 4 weeks to mail it, but I got it a week after shipping. Honestly, unless I want a custom I'm just going to buy from bush.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


This is so true. I ordered a watch from manbush on a Thursday and had it waiting for me at home on Monday! Whats funny is that I just got a email from manbush yesterday thanking me for my purchase and the my package has been shipped!?!


----------



## trojjanhorse (May 6, 2013)

are you guys saying this because the shipping time is very long? Who is banbush? How do I check his watches?

@JakeJD, I also noticed this on eBay. I decided not to buy because they simply copied and pasted the details from getat's website. No details on how to choose or even shipping. Doesn't smell right. Even if it is legit, the one with 300+ feedback, I wanted to modify my order before paying.


----------



## Benjamin T (Jan 26, 2013)

n00bs said:


> This is so true. I ordered a watch from manbush on a Thursday and had it waiting for me at home on Monday! Whats funny is that I just got a email from manbush yesterday thanking me for my purchase and the my package has been shipped!?!


yeah... cheaper too if you don't mind the premade ones.


----------



## trojjanhorse (May 6, 2013)

Benjamin T said:


> yeah... cheaper too if you don't mind the premade ones.


does manbush also offer superlume?


----------



## Benjamin T (Jan 26, 2013)

trojjanhorse said:


> does manbush also offer superlume?


I don't know. The lume on mine is average, and I got the white superlume. If you don't mind the colors of lume he has I recommend getting it through him. I got my Parnis chrono from him and it took WAY LESS time.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

JakeJD said:


> There are a bunch of seller who have popped up on ebay selling PAM homages and straps. They are all using Tat's pics.
> 
> Here are the other sellers I've found:
> 
> ...


Heard it from the horse's mouth, as they say. Not him, not authorized use of photos. Avoid these fraudsters - you aren't going to get what you paid for (e.g., superlume).


----------



## trojjanhorse (May 6, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> Heard it from the horse's mouth, as they say. Not him, not authorized use of photos. Avoid these fraudsters - you aren't going to get what you paid for (e.g., superlume).


Thanks


----------



## n00bs (Jan 10, 2013)

trojjanhorse said:


> are you guys saying this because the shipping time is very long? Who is banbush? How do I check his watches?
> .


 I believe his watches are premade so he has stock on hand? search google for "manbush watches". Remember to put watches in the search term or else and create a account the prices will be a lot lower.


----------



## trojjanhorse (May 6, 2013)

n00bs said:


> I believe his watches are premade so he has stock on hand? search google for "manbush watches". Remember to put watches in the search term or else and create a account the prices will be a lot lower.


Thanks for the info. I just paid Getat ~190USD. I liked his band and the superlume... I'm a sucker for the smaller details and rather have it all together instead of ordering items from different places. I use my watch at nights a lot and i'm really impressed with the s.lume that has been showed by users here.


----------



## Benjamin T (Jan 26, 2013)

trojjanhorse said:


> Thanks for the info. I just paid Getat ~190USD. I liked his band and the superlume... I'm a sucker for the smaller details and rather have it all together instead of ordering items from different places. I use my watch at nights a lot and i'm really impressed with the s.lume that has been showed by users here.


You will not be disappointed with your purchase, the watches are wonderful. You're just going to be waiting a while post pictures when it arrives

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## n00bs (Jan 10, 2013)

trojjanhorse said:


> Thanks for the info. I just paid Getat ~190USD. I liked his band and the superlume... I'm a sucker for the smaller details and rather have it all together instead of ordering items from different places. I use my watch at nights a lot and i'm really impressed with the s.lume that has been showed by users here.


That's the great thing about getat most of the watches are highly customizable! and you're right about the super lume, comparing the my getat and manbush is not even a comparison it's night and day. You just need to excercise patience when ordering from getat.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

I know I've posted this other places. And I hate to be uber repetitive. But this place probably has the most bronze in one thread. Natostrapco is taking pre orders for a very limited run of Zulus with bronze hardwares. Get em while ya can. I already got mine.

That linkage is here
http://natostrapco.com/collections/special-edition


----------



## trojjanhorse (May 6, 2013)

Benjamin T said:


> You will not be disappointed with your purchase, the watches are wonderful. You're just going to be waiting a while post pictures when it arrives
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, I was told the watch will be shipped in 5 days. I paid for the EMS shipping... if that even speeds up the process 



n00bs said:


> That's the great thing about getat most of the watches are highly customizable! and you're right about the super lume, comparing the my getat and manbush is not even a comparison it's night and day. You just need to excercise patience when ordering from getat.


I've got other deadlines to worry about so patience is not a concern lol. Depending on this experience, I might really get into the homage scene . Are there any Boll&Ress (lol) homages?


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

trojjanhorse said:


> Are there any Boll&Ress (lol) homages?


I believe Tao International has some.


----------



## trojjanhorse (May 6, 2013)

deluded said:


> I believe Tao International has some.


Thanks , unfortunately the "Tao International" logo throws me off...


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

trojjanhorse said:


> Thanks , unfortunately the "Tao International" logo throws me off...


I see... Well, it's either that or Parnis I suppose. Although I do recall having seen some sterile ones around before. You probably just need to search around.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

trojjanhorse said:


> Thanks , unfortunately the "Tao International" logo throws me off...


Tao International has the same ring to it as Prestige Worldwide.... (Just watched Step Brothers again this weekend)

Sent from my phone using 1s, 0s, and the internet.


----------



## lam3r (Nov 15, 2012)

Here goes a bit offtopic question - does anyone have a photo of some of these watches on small wrists?

My wrist is only 17cm and I think a big watch will look dumb :/


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

lam3r said:


> Here goes a bit offtopic question - does anyone have a photo of some of these watches on small wrists?
> 
> My wrist is only 17cm and I think a big watch will look dumb :/


Your wrist is bigger than mine and I own one of these, you should be fine!

Check this thread of mine: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=797545


----------



## edleef (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Guy's i am thinking of buying a JOA homage can anybody help with the contact info?
Or is it the gmail adress you see in other threads?


----------



## lam3r (Nov 15, 2012)

snaky59 said:


> Your wrist is bigger than mine and I own one of these, you should be fine!
> 
> Check this thread of mine: Review of my new Triconstore.net Luminor Homage


DAYM, that looks great. My wallet hates you guys!


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

patinated bronze bezel on mm today!


----------



## cameron202105 (May 23, 2012)

Got my Getat 176 two days ago and I'm loving it did the titanium upgraded as well as sapphire and the lume upgrade and it looks great also had a chance to visit a friend who happens to be a watchmaker and he put it I his regulator for me and said its only running about 4/100 of a second slow which is awesome ! Loving it ! Everything except the communication and the turn around time of about 35 days with EMS shipping































Sorry for the quick cell phone picks


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Pam359-homage bought from Getat (made by someone else because it's an automatic and he won't touch them) with hands and dial painted by Blueradish. Yummy chocolate!


----------



## jmarchitect (Oct 3, 2011)

Here are my panerai homages. First up a 6152-1 homage made by a chap in America and purchased off the homage forum, powered by a molnija 3601, on a sublime Toshi strap.



Next up, one of my favourite pieces, a precista 'italian' from Eddie at Timefactors, powered by a swiss 6497.


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

I've been wearing my Davidsen 45mm Rad almost daily since I got it, but just couldn't fall in love with the California dial and blue hands (just didn't like the look, and both had very poor lume).









So I ordered a new dial and hands from Getat and FINALLY received them after about three weeks of waiting. A few minutes at the dining table turned it into this...

















Ahhhh...that's better!  I've also got a 47mm Fiddy coming from Getat, which should be less than a week away.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

cptdean said:


> I've been wearing my Davidsen 45mm Rad almost daily since I got it, but just couldn't fall in love with the California dial and blue hands (just didn't like the look, and both had very poor lume).
> 
> View attachment 1098089


White superlume is definitely the way to go! Great choice, major improvement.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Getat parts ... own construction, glad with the result!


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^Fantastic! Doing a similar build from Getat parts.......


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

sergio65 said:


> Getat parts ... own construction, glad with the result!
> 
> View attachment 1101016


That looks really good! Can you post some more pictures? What's the strap color?


----------



## Wdave (Jan 11, 2013)

Still waiting on my watch from 'Tat.
Sent it back for repairs back in March, gave me a tracking number last month so im guessing right smack dab in the middle of january is when the watch will decide to show up.


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

My 47mm Fiddy arrived from Getat today. Here it is next to my 45mm Davidsen Rad (you can see I like this color scheme). It's incredibly well built, but it did take 3 weeks or so to arrive. It'll take a few days to decide if it's too big on me. Sorry for the grainy pic.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Iliyan said:


> That looks really good! Can you post some more pictures? What's the strap color?


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

sergio65 said:


> View attachment 1102204


That looks really good! Did you get all the parts from Getat? Is the strap also from him? What color option was it?


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

it's a (ordered) wooden brown with black stitch although it looks more a tan one so not sure what was delivered.

all parts are from Tat


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

anyway once you go for a custom strap the quality is quite good imho.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Also got this one, on a SC strap that costs actually more than the watch :-D


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

sergio65 said:


> it's a (ordered) wooden brown with black stitch although it looks more a tan one so not sure what was delivered.
> 
> all parts are from Tat


I really like that strap and wanted to get something exactly like that. Is that the vintage wooden brown? It looks really different from the picture on his website, yours looks a bit like the cracked brown option...


----------



## abodinyc (May 30, 2013)

x


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

it actually looks like the Tan


----------



## tsfmlm (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Raznov (Jul 31, 2011)

I really love those watches. They are looking GREAT on those wrists. Problem for me is that I'm on some small wrists...
Does anyone know a good watch (under $50 just to try) that has the same looks and size? Can be clean or not, I don't care .


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

my wrist is 6.5'' , 16.5 cm, which is small

44 mm luminor and 45 mm radiomir work quite well 

but I would not go above that.


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

Raznov said:


> I really love those watches. They are looking GREAT on those wrists. Problem for me is that I'm on some small wrists...
> Does anyone know a good watch (under $50 just to try) that has the same looks and size? Can be clean or not, I don't care .


Check out this thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/most-affordable-intro-pam-style-watches-740772.html

But you can also find PAM homages that are a bit smaller i.e. 40mm rather than 44mm.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Two new one's I just finished up.

44mm Mini Fiddy, PVD coated in a custom bronze/champagne colour and a 47mm Mini Egi, painstakingly vintaged and aged by me.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Wow, those look excellent!


----------



## I_C_E_D (Apr 11, 2013)

blueradish said:


> Two new one's I just finished up.
> 
> 44mm Mini Fiddy, PVD coated in a custom bronze/champagne colour and a 47mm Mini Egi, painstakingly vintaged and aged by me.


Very nice, any tips on how you got the effects on the last watch?
After seeing this I'm inspired ^_^


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

New Getat arrived today.

Ordered on May 13.
Invoice sent and paid on May 14.
Tracking number received on May 25.
Tracking number strated working on June 02.
Watch arrived on June 07.

44mm mini fiddy with basic C3 non-sterile dial with gold C3 hand + cracked seal brown starp.

I can find some minor flaws in the crystal and case, but it's really impress overall. Crown is tight, and working perfectly. It's keeping great time so far.

Here are some pictures of my new Getat mini fiddy (electronically sterilized).


----------



## rolltide21 (Jun 7, 2013)

blueradish, your watches look fantastic.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

rolltide21 said:


> blueradish, your watches look fantastic.


Thanks bud.



I_C_E_D said:


> Very nice, any tips on how you got the effects on the last watch?
> After seeing this I'm inspired ^_^


A combination of nature, fertilizer, muriatic and ferric acids.

Be careful!


----------



## Jon_Yo (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I'm new to this forum, but I have been following this thread for quite a while now and I love all of the homage watches posted here. About 2 weeks ago I ordered and paid for a watch from Getat and yesterday he finally sent me the quality control photos I requested from him. I decided to keep it fairly simple on this one with a base sterile black dial with silver hands. I went with the white superlume over the C3 because Tat told me that the C3 is green in daylight while the white superlume will be white in daylight, which is what I wanted. I believe I will order either a mini fiddy or a 47mm fiddy with the C3 lume to give it more of a vintage feel if the C3 does in fact have more of a green color to it. Any thoughts on this?

Anyways... here are the pictures. I can't wait to get this on my wrist!


----------



## Wdave (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone know of a good site to get a Panerai-esque strap?
Sort of like Tats real leather smell and feel and all.
Preferably with a raw leather feel to it instead of being treated.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

That's awesome! Can I ask what the price is for that one?



Jon_Yo said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum, but I have been following this thread for quite a while now and I love all of the homage watches posted here. About 2 weeks ago I ordered and paid for a watch from Getat and yesterday he finally sent me the quality control photos I requested from him. I decided to keep it fairly simple on this one with a base sterile black dial with silver hands. I went with the white superlume over the C3 because Tat told me that the C3 is green in daylight while the white superlume will be white in daylight, which is what I wanted. I believe I will order either a mini fiddy or a 47mm fiddy with the C3 lume to give it more of a vintage feel if the C3 does in fact have more of a green color to it. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jon_Yo (Jun 12, 2013)

whoa said:


> That's awesome! Can I ask what the price is for that one?


You bet! It was $132 which included the EMS shipping.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Jon_Yo said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum, but I have been following this thread for quite a while now and I love all of the homage watches posted here. About 2 weeks ago I ordered and paid for a watch from Getat and yesterday he finally sent me the quality control photos I requested from him. I decided to keep it fairly simple on this one with a base sterile black dial with silver hands. I went with the white superlume over the C3 because Tat told me that the C3 is green in daylight while the white superlume will be white in daylight, which is what I wanted. I believe I will order either a mini fiddy or a 47mm fiddy with the C3 lume to give it more of a vintage feel if the C3 does in fact have more of a green color to it. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> ...


Looks great! Lol, I'm piecing together basically the exact same watch right now... just with sub-seconds... Looks just as good as I thought it would!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Jon_Yo said:


> You bet! It was $132 which included the EMS shipping.


Not bad.. but cant seem to find where to "make" your own watch at the website?


----------



## Jon_Yo (Jun 12, 2013)

sarasate said:


> New Getat arrived today.
> 
> Ordered on May 13.
> Invoice sent and paid on May 14.
> ...


This is exactly what I want next! Is the C3 really green when not charged?


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

whoa said:


> Not bad.. but cant seem to find where to "make" your own watch at the website?


All the watches are customisable. You just choose your specs from the drop down menus. Good luck!


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Or you can pick a watch and email/submit a request for a quote based on specific modifications that might not be in the drop down menus for that watch.

Sent from my phone using 1s, 0s, and the internet.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Ah okey that's how it Works! well... it will come on the "want" list.. my next Watch is the Nighthawk!! i finally ordered it today just now  cant wait!


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Jon_Yo said:


> This is exactly what I want next! Is the C3 really green when not charged?


As shown in the picture, it's typical C3 color, which is not so much green, but certainly off white.

I think it looks great with the gold hands, but you may choose vintage lume to add more vintage feel to it.


----------



## Jon_Yo (Jun 12, 2013)

I just received my tat! The watch looks great... However the hand winding feels very stiff. Sure enough the crown is slightly crooked  is this an easy fix?? Any thoughts?


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

simple fix.

1. unscrew the back case

2. loosen the two screws that hold the movement

3. put the crown in its best position (the movement needs to finds the right spot) the crown must wind without resistance

4. tighten the screws holding the movement (not too much)

5. screw in the case back


----------



## Wdave (Jan 11, 2013)

Apparently Tat has a sale going on.
I'm personally trying to hold off from getting a minny fiddy


----------



## trojjanhorse (May 6, 2013)

Finally got my watch from getat a week ago.

I love it. Quality is amazing. Already got plenty of compliments from individuals who don't even know about the brand.
I removed the MM insignia as there is a new thread in regards to this.















Sorry for the bad camera work... I'll get better shots with a DSL in the morning if anyone wants.
This has superlume btw.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

trojjanhorse said:


> Finally got my watch from getat a week ago.
> 
> I love it. Quality is amazing. Already got plenty of compliments from individuals who don't even know about the brand.
> I removed the MM insignia as there is a new thread in regards to this.
> ...


I like that dial! It's fairly uncommon. Most people go for the "3-6-9-12"-type. I still need to get me a Getat RadioPAM. Only Luminors so far, if you don't count the two Alpha Radiomirs in my collection.


----------



## trojjanhorse (May 6, 2013)

thanks 
As for the luminors, do you happen to have one in a black shell? I'm sceptical about it being scratch resistant and it will just look like a bad paintjob.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

trojjanhorse said:


> thanks
> As for the luminors, do you happen to have one in a black shell? I'm sceptical about it being scratch resistant and it will just look like a bad paintjob.


I used to have a PVD one, if that's what you meant. It was indeed scratch resistant and looked great.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

If only the mini fiddys came on 22mm straps. I have a bunch of 22mm straps, but no 24mm ones, something that's making me hesitant in purchasing one.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

plot said:


> If only the mini fiddys came on 22mm straps. I have a bunch of 22mm straps, but no 24mm ones, something that's making me hesitant in purchasing one.


I belive that there is a version with 42mm case and 22m straps


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

muchacho_ said:


> I belive that there is a version with 42mm case and 22m straps


Not in the Fiddy. 44 or 47mm only. The Luminor case comes in a 40mm option (automatic movement only) that takes 22mm straps, though.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Manbushi*** offers 42MM Fiddy style case with 22mm straps, ive just checked


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

My new Magrette Moana Pacific Pro diver just arrived.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

muchacho_ said:


> Manbushi*** offers 42MM Fiddy style case with 22mm straps, ive just checked


Wow, that's pretty cool.  Must be newish, I've never seen anything like that before. (Not that I've "seen it all," but there was a time I was way, way too into PAM homages ;-)). Thanks!


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Got my first pam style watch from 'tat today, took just under three weeks all in all from order to delivery. I was unsure what style and parts to go with but below was my choices and in brackets what i actually got

*44 mini fiddy style
*Mineral glass ( actually got the sapphire i think?!)
*Brushed case with polished bezel ring
*Gun metal movement ( actually got the skeleton type)
*Black sandwich dial with blue/white lume 
*Silver pencil hands with blue/white lume 
*Vintage wooden strap
*Standard Pre V buckle (seems very large so may be the upgraded one)

Overall the watch has exceeded my expectations, the heft i thought would be lacking is definately there and it is for sure a good watch for the money, the strap is also thick and comfortable straight from the box. My only small gripes with it are the lack of text on the caseback, it's me being picky i know, but i think it would help gain more of a premium look if the standard cases had some (i believe the titanium case has such text?!). Lastly the buckle and strap loops are massive and way beyond anything else i currently own, this is an easy quick fix via a strap change. Pictures or it didn't happen right :-!...





















Cheers for looking, Chris.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice MM, grats


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> Wow, that's pretty cool.  Must be newish, I've never seen anything like that before. (Not that I've "seen it all," but there was a time I was way, way too into PAM homages ;-)). Thanks!


Panerai showed new 42mm models in Basel this year, so the Chinese were quick


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

tatt169 said:


> Got my first pam style watch from 'tat today, took just under three weeks all in all from order to delivery. I was unsure what style and parts to go with but below was my choices and in brackets what i actually got
> 
> *44 mini fiddy style
> *Mineral glass ( actually got the sapphire i think?!)
> ...


Nice! You don't mind him using a different movement than the one you chose?


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Negakinu-if I remember right, the skeleton was even more cash so thats why I went gunmetal, I look at It like a suprise upgrade as I find movements interesting and I didnt have a skeleton prior to this so its not a dealbreaker for me. 
Chris


----------



## Ventriloquist (Dec 14, 2012)

just placed an order with Getat for a 44mm luminor with c3 lume, now comes the really long and arduous wait! :-(

received 10% off my order as getat is running a discount till the 26 june!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

..little bit off topic but I did not want to open new thread:

i have 47 mm radiomir style case designed for wire lugs and unitas 6497 inside, if i do not sell it as-is, i am thinking about building homage. Already found wire lugs, mounting tabs but the dial is tricky: I would like sterile sandwich dial with numbers (kali style is second option) with seconds subdial with diameter of 37,5 mm but I could not find any dials of that style. I found MM dials and dials without subseconds and 39,3 mm dials that are sterile and with subseconds but I do not know if they will fit?site advertises they fit 1950 stile case? is it the same as Brevet stile case? any help and suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> ..little bit off topic but I did not want to open new thread:
> 
> i have 47 mm radiomir style case designed for wire lugs and unitas 6497 inside, if i do not sell it as-is, i am thinking about building homage. Already found wire lugs, mounting tabs but the dial is tricky: I would like sterile sandwich dial with numbers (kali style is second option) with seconds subdial with diameter of 37,5 mm but I could not find any dials of that style. I found MM dials and dials without subseconds and 39,3 mm dials that are sterile and with subseconds but I do not know if they will fit?site advertises they fit 1950 stile case? is it the same as Brevet stile case? any help and suggestions would be appreciated!


The best help you'll ever get on this topic will be in HF. PM me if you do not know about it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

Thought I'd share this (double post from my Melbourne Custom Watch thread sorry but felt it would be appreciated here)

Just built this for a friend in the armed forces.

44mm titanium sandblasted luminor style case with sapphire, sterile dial and st36 movement.

The ........... logo is on the ratchet wheel so it rotates when you wind it 





































Cheers, Suj.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Been wearing my 'tat all week since i got it, well impressed! 

Since i'm among friends i'll take a moment to admit that i thought the crown guard lever thing could be lifted and was used to wind the watch like those handheld wind-up torches :-s ..safe to say i was a little dejected when i found out all it did was keep the crown secure. Before i get flamed i have only had an interest in Panerai style watches a few weeks and did very little research, that's my excuse and i'm sticking to it! :-!

Enjoy the rest of the weekend guy's


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello! A new member from Finland reporting in. 

I just bought my first MM from ebay. A few days ago I didn't have a clue about watches what so ever and just browsed around ebay looking for something. Well I came across this cool looking watch and ordered it. Later on I discovered this forum and now I've been reading these threads non stop. 

Well if I'm lucky my new watch arrives today, a 44mm MM GMT with polished case and black dial. Based on this thread I found Tat and ordered a strap from him and paid it this morning. Maybe I'm getting a 47mm or even 60mm later on!

Cheers!

Teemu


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

PAM homages are the gateway drug.


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

tmuckle said:


> Hello! A new member from Finland reporting in.
> 
> I just bought my first MM from ebay. A few days ago I didn't have a clue about watches what so ever and just browsed around ebay looking for something. Well I came across this cool looking watch and ordered it. Later on I discovered this forum and now I've been reading these threads non stop.
> 
> ...


And here it is...


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

And there is a first problem. :/ 

Any idea why the watch suddenly stops moving when seconds hand gets to three? This doesn´t happen every time but too often anyway. When I´m moving around it doesn´t happen but when my hand is steady or the watch is on the table this happens. I have winded it several times. 

Placed an order to Tat for a new one. Maybe this one is just to practice with.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi All,

So just a few more eye candy shots of the Getat Luminor homage before I have to bow down to the inevitable and put it onto the Sales Forum.

Yep, one of the most photogenic watches in my entire collection is simply so vast on my skinny wrist that I look daft wearing it.

Ah well.

Shiny, innit?

Ric


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

tmuckle said:


> And there is a first problem. :/
> 
> Any idea why the watch suddenly stops moving when seconds hand gets to three? This doesn´t happen every time but too often anyway. When I´m moving around it doesn´t happen but when my hand is steady or the watch is on the table this happens. I have winded it several times.
> 
> Placed an order to Tat for a new one. Maybe this one is just to practice with.


Problem seems to be solved. I opened the back cover and loosened screws that holds movement in place. I noticed the movement move a fraction of a millimeter and then I tightened the screws back. It seems like the movement wasn´t where it supposed to be and hands got stuck agains the "date bulb". Now my watch has been working for 6 hours without a problem.

And what comes to my order from Tat... Paid it this morning and then I noticed that it wasn´t actually the one I thought it would be. Hope Tat can still change my order a little. Hope to hear from him. 

(I´ll be back with my monologue soon... )


----------



## cuahtemoc (Mar 26, 2013)

Been wearing my Pam 0114 homage from getat for a month, now it won't wind. Is this an easily fixed problem, or warranty time ?


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

tmuckle said:


> And what comes to my order from Tat... Paid it this morning and then I noticed that it wasn´t actually the one I thought it would be. Hope Tat can still change my order a little. Hope to hear from him.


It took him about 20 minutes to send me an invoice and another 20 mins to to send me a confirmation that he had received my money, but nothing after that. Hope he´ll contact me so I could change my order. His confirmation mail states that orders paid on 26th of june will be shipped 5th of july so there might not be many days left to change my order.

What comes to my current MM. It´s very nice although the movement is probably one of the cheapest.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

By experience, it sometimes take him a few days to make the watch ...
Probably, not all models are in stock and if you asked some options then it's quite normal ...

Think about the fact that some brands take up to 1 year to make a watch due to backlog... so it's not too bad imo.


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

sergio65 said:


> By experience, it sometimes take him a few days to make the watch ...
> Probably, not all models are in stock and if you asked some options then it's quite normal ...
> 
> Think about the fact that some brands take up to 1 year to make a watch due to backlog... so it's not too bad imo.


That´s the point. I hope he did not start doing anything yet, but replies to my mail first. But if he already is making my original order then I get what I paid for and I´m happy with that.


----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)

Idd, and it's a watch made just the way you want it, so it can take some time before you'll receive it, mine took about a month to receive from the day of order.


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

Couldn't keep my hands off of these watches and desided to try one from Manbush. I ordered a 47mm MM submariner style watch. Let's see how it goes. 

Anyone else got these submariner style MM's? Any thoughts?


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Black leather motorcycle jacket, oldschool death metal band shirt, some tight jeans... The PAM looks right at home.  \m/


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

this one...


----------



## snip3r (Apr 14, 2013)

I just placed an order end of June and I'm still waiting for his paypal invoice LOL....

Anyone experiencing the same thing?


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm about to put my custom order, but I have some questions:

About Sapphire crystal for 44mm luminor cases: 
- is it flat or slightly domed? 
- does it have AR coating? 

About gray lume on dial: do you think it will look good on golden hands with white lume? or should I better stick to green grades of dial lume?


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

I have not heard from Tat and it's been nine days. My order to Manbush has been in "wait shipping" status for five days. 

Well... Maybe some day.


edit:

Manbush just gave me the tracking number.


----------



## coggy (Jul 5, 2013)

Time Factors in the UK do a nice California homage: Time Factors Quality Watches On The Net Since 1996


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

Tat told me that my shipment will go out on June 30th, it's been a week and haven't heard a word. I tried emailing him but no replies either. Last time I heard anything from him was June 10 when I made the payment.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

It takes time ordering and getting stuff from
Tat and Manbush. Sometimes they miscommunicate, sometimes they wait for their supplier a long time without telling you, sometimes the Hong Kong customs holds your package for what seems like an eternity. In more than 90% of the cases the stuff you ordered arrives sooner or later. 

Patience.


----------



## Ventriloquist (Dec 14, 2012)

did anyone manage to contact getat recently?

he promised to send pictures of my watch about 5 days ago but suddenly went silent.


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

Ventriloquist said:


> did anyone manage to contact getat recently?
> 
> he promised to send pictures of my watch about 5 days ago but suddenly went silent.


Two weeks and not a word from him.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

tmuckle said:


> Two weeks and not a word from him.


He had a summer sale recently, right? Let's say he has email backlog.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

It's like reading tea leaves.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Why are you even surprised? 'Tat has been a notorious non-replier for a long. long time now. The watches always arrive though, but can take up to three months. At least he packages them right. My PAM from Jackson Tse came packaged in an ice-cream wrapper with the gasket hanging out of the watch and the movement DOA (true story).


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

never had a problem with Tat and ordered many many items (watches, parts ...) from him


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

It takes as much time as it takes and he doesn´t reply to emails, that´s fine. I´ll get my watch when it comes I have no doubt of that. But changing my order details might be a different story.... Ok, maybe that´s possible too after he´s done with backlog or then I´ll just got what I originally ordered and that´s fine too. I´m just used to sellers that response when asked...

Well tracking number from Manbush activated today.


----------



## snip3r (Apr 14, 2013)

Same, 2 weeks and not even a single response even after I dropped him several mail. Good thing is I have not paid 

But I guess one would at least expect an email after 48 hrs max and best is within 24hrs even he has .... load of backlog to clear.


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

Update: just received a tracking number from Tat. Tried tracking it and it hasn't been posted, so we'll see...


----------



## Ventriloquist (Dec 14, 2012)

that is good news indeed. if you don't mind me asking when was your order placed?


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

Ventriloquist: June 10th. Tat did email me saying that my homage will be ready to ship by July 1st, but got nothing. Emailed him almost every other day since then, never heard from him. This is the first time he replied... Better than nothing I guess.


----------



## Blunderact (Aug 7, 2012)

theblotted said:


> Ventriloquist: June 10th. Tat did email me saying that my homage will be ready to ship by July 1st, but got nothing. Emailed him almost every other day since then, never heard from him. This is the first time he replied... Better than nothing I guess.


Patience is needed. It really takes a while before you are replied.

Blunderact


----------



## Aloylaptop (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey guys contemplating to order my first Pam homage from either Jackson or tricon. Anyone else had recent orders with either and how long it took to reach u?


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

Finally Tat replied!


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

Hmm, after a day later, Tat's tracking number still doesn't work.. Getat owners, is this normal?

Also, how's the quality of Getat watches, movement wise? Is it still ticking and working well for you guys... I understand it's Seagull Unitas movement, 1) how durable is it; and 2) keeping time well?


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

theblotted said:


> Hmm, after a day later, Tat's tracking number still doesn't work.. Getat owners, is this normal?
> 
> Also, how's the quality of Getat watches, movement wise? Is it still ticking and working well for you guys... I understand it's Seagull Unitas movement, 1) how durable is it; and 2) keeping time well?


If it's HK post, it can take a few days to show up.

I have that seagull movement in another watch, it's just great. An exact copy of the swiss unitas. It's a workhorse, keeps time well, and mine has a whopping 57 hour power reserve.


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

thanks snaky, I only ask because I've owned Panerai homages with hangzhou movement (looks almost identical, at least on caseback), and they didn't last very long...


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

theblotted said:


> thanks snaky, I only ask because I've owned Panerai homages with hangzhou movement (looks almost identical, at least on caseback), and they didn't last very long...


Keep in mind seagull is the largest movement manufacturer in the world, they even do ébauches for the swiss. A simple pocket watch movement isn't rocket science to them. You probably won't encounter any problems.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

theblotted said:


> Hmm, after a day later, Tat's tracking number still doesn't work.. Getat owners, is this normal?
> 
> Also, how's the quality of Getat watches, movement wise? Is it still ticking and working well for you guys... I understand it's Seagull Unitas movement, 1) how durable is it; and 2) keeping time well?


As for the tracking number, it's normal. My number showed up in the system about 2 weeks after Tat emailed it to me.
1) I can't really tell how durable it is because I have owned mine only for a month. However, it seems to be pretty well made.
2) Mine keeps time very well. I keep it running since I got it, and after a month it's still within 1 minute.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

These can last for years if you are lucky, and treat them well 

Getat regulates the watches quite well (within 10 sec / day) so that's an advantage ordering with him.

If the movement breaks or has issues, the cost of replacing it with a new one is anyway a fraction of any maintenance work on a Swiss movement.


----------



## Ventriloquist (Dec 14, 2012)

received a tracking number from getat! 

not working yet, but better than silence I suppose


----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)

Ventriloquist said:


> received a tracking number from getat!
> 
> not working yet, but better than silence I suppose


Just wait a couple of days, it will work, with mine it took 5 days before it worked.


----------



## dubels (May 18, 2013)

Looks like he is getting them out. Just got my tracking number.


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

tmuckle said:


> Well tracking number from Manbush activated today.


Watch just left from Hong Kong.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Do you guys think a Pam Homage would look good on shark mesh?


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

tmuckle said:


> Finally Tat replied!


30 hours from canceling the old order and placing a new order he sent me a tracking number!


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

Shawnny said:


> Do you guys think a Pam Homage would look good on shark mesh?


Simply, no.

I've thought of this idea before, searched some photos & opinions about shark mesh on PAMs. It looks bad IMHO, too.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

abo_hosni said:


> Simply, no.
> 
> I've thought of this idea before, searched some photos & opinions about shark mesh on PAMs. It looks bad IMHO, too.


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

*Just paid Tat*



Negakinu said:


>


Yes, I said "IMHO" 
I like the two designs of stainless steel bracelet made by Panerai.

Just paid Tat for my order:
44mm Luminor
Buckle Style : Pre-V
Case Option : Brushed Steel
Dial Lume : 02) Gray (US)
Front glass : Sapphire
Hands Colour : Silver
Hands Lume : 03) White Superlume
Movement : Normal Stainless Steel
Stitch Option : White
Strap Option : Vintage Wooden Brown


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

The mesh looks pretty good IMHO. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to do something really awkward, like sending a little boy to school with a dress on.

Is Tat slow with the emails? I've sent two in the last three weeks with nothing in return. And, I'm ready to spend the money.


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

tmuckle said:


> Watch just left from Hong Kong.


And now it´s here in Finland! That´s fast. Pics today I hope.


----------



## Jon_Yo (Jun 12, 2013)

I've about had it with Tat. I'm trying to exchange my watch that came in damaged and have heard nothing from him now for over 2 weeks. My next move will be to report this to paypal and get my refund that way. Really bummed because I had a bad experience with Jackson too when he sent me the completely wrong watch. I don't think homages are for me, I like to pay my money and then actually receive what I want in working condition.


----------



## Ventriloquist (Dec 14, 2012)

does anyone know if getat has solid casebacks for his luminor/radiomir watches? couldnt get an answer from him as usual


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

Jon_Yo said:


> I've about had it with Tat. I'm trying to exchange my watch that came in damaged and have heard nothing from him now for over 2 weeks. My next move will be to report this to paypal and get my refund that way. Really bummed because I had a bad experience with Jackson too when he sent me the completely wrong watch. I don't think homages are for me, I like to pay my money and then actually receive what I want in working condition.


If people are interested ill soon be making more PAM homages through my business, Melbourne Custom Watches.

Prices will be higher than tat/Jackson but I'm hoping I can make up for it with service and quality!


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm still enjoying this mini fiddy from Tat a lot, and it's still running very strong.


----------



## MikeLomas (Apr 1, 2011)

Just ordered a PAM Homage from Kuvarsit watches. Will post updates as things progress.

Anyone else have any experience with them?


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

MikeLomas said:


> Just ordered a PAM Homage from Kuvarsit watches. Will post updates as things progress.
> 
> Anyone else have any experience with them?


Kuvarsit doesn't sell homages. You've bought a replica.  We won't discuss those here. There are other forums for this topic though.


----------



## MikeLomas (Apr 1, 2011)

Ahh, right .. thanks for the clarification Negakinu.

I'll just be over in the corner if you need anything


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

sarasate said:


> I'm still enjoying this mini fiddy from Tat a lot, and it's still running very strong.
> 
> View attachment 1154264


Sure is pretty


----------



## absoluteczech (Jun 7, 2012)

wowzers manbu just shipepd via EMS on 13th and dhl called saying its expected delivery is tomorrow. Woohoo!


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Anyone in the US, who received a tracking number from Getat in the last two weeks, see their shipment in the system yet?

8 days, and still no sign of it.


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

bluloo said:


> Anyone in the US, who received a tracking number from Getat in the last two weeks, see their shipment in the system yet?
> 
> 11 days, and still no sign of it.


Same here. Tat did email me saying he will check on it "tomorrow" but that was like 4 days ago... =S


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

At least he replied to your email.


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

If you wanna call that a "reply"... I was persistent but courteous in my emails tho...


----------



## 6_String_Slinger (Jun 20, 2013)

Is this really the 44mm version? I have two 44mm watches and neither of them have lugs that hang over the edges of my wrist like this in the photo. I love the look of the watch, but maybe the 44mm is still too large for me. I never like to have lugs hang over the edge like this, but that is just my own preference. Watch looks awesome though. Does anyone else have pics of the 44mm version on their wrists?



sarasate said:


> New Getat arrived today.
> 
> Ordered on May 13.
> Invoice sent and paid on May 14.
> ...


----------



## Dr.Brian (Jan 2, 2007)

Eddie's latest from Timefactors in the UK.
Precista PRS-20C
The California Italian.
44mm, 100m H2O resistant
It's a winner. 
And for anyone not in the know, Eddie's made high quality watches since 2001. He's not a fly by night chinese junk pusher.


----------



## Ventriloquist (Dec 14, 2012)

did anyone hear from getat in the last one week? 

it appears he has ceased all communication of late and his tracking numbers aren't working for anyone who has gotten them in the last couple of weeks. it seems to me that he gave us these Prepaid tracking numbers just to stall for time. 

I was of course mentally prepared for a long wait but things are getting a little worrying by now.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Ventriloquist said:


> did anyone hear from getat in the last one week?
> 
> it appears he has ceased all communication of late and his tracking numbers aren't working for anyone who has gotten them in the last couple of weeks. it seems to me that he gave us these Prepaid tracking numbers just to stall for time.
> 
> I was of course mentally prepared for a long wait but things are getting a little worrying by now.


This is nothing new. Getat has always used these pre-setup tracking numbers, he posts on Fridays iirc, and then it usually takes a long while for HK post to get their .... together. In the meantime Tat is silent as a grave, because they know they can't give any good answers and probably because they have a lot to do.

I say it again, in big screaming text this time so that you all read it (and no offence of course):

IF YOU ARE ORDERING FROM CHINESE HOMAGE VENDORS, BE PATIENT. CHILL.

They fail sometimes, yes, but most of the time, they deliver ... eventually.

Chill


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

I got new shoes for my mini fiddy, Havana leather with emerald green stitching from Toshi strap! 

Love it!


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

Thought I'd share this beauty that I built for myself over the weekend!

- Sandblasted 44mm case
- Sterile dial
- Pre-V hands with superlume
- Swiss ETA 6497 movement
- Italian vintage style leather strap


----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)

SKrishnan said:


> Thought I'd share this beauty that I built for myself over the weekend!
> 
> - Sandblasted 44mm case
> - Sterile dial
> ...


Awesome build mate!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met behulp van Tapatalk 2


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

Runaque said:


> Awesome build mate!
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met behulp van Tapatalk 2


Thanks mate!

I've actually decided to put this one up for sale on F29 here. If it doesn't sell it'll be one of my daily wears for awhile


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Does anyone make this Luminor homage?:
44mm brushed case
Automatic movement (Asian is fine to keep cost down)
Small seconds at 9
Sterile black sandwich dial
Green lume
Heavy brown leather strap a plus

Edit: Pretty much what SKrishnan posted above, but in automatic with the greenish numerals and hands.

I've been noticing my tastes changing a LOT lately. When I first found WUS, I'd look at these watches and think "why would anyone want THAT on his/her wrist?"

Now, I'm adding one to my want list, along with a nice IWC Pilot homage (another watch I held in contempt a few months ago). WTH is happening to me?!

Rusty


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

'Automatic' ??


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

sergio65 said:


> 'Automatic' ??


Sorry... Automatic movement. I've seen a few Parnis that come close to my criteria but finding a sterile dial that's not handwind has been challenging. Does such an animal exist?


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

historically these watches should be manual wind ones


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

sergio65 said:


> historically these watches should be manual wind ones


Well that's what makes homages so much fun, see? We can have the look of the real thing with the convenience of an auto. (Translation: I'm lazy) :-d

On a serious note, thanks for the history lesson, though. I really don't know much about the MM other than I like the look of the piece and that I'll likely never afford the real thing.


----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)

sergio65 said:


> historically these watches should be manual wind ones


Even Panerai has automatic movements, so it is not so crazy to have a MM homage with an auto movement inside.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met behulp van Tapatalk 2


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Most of the PAM hommages we're seeing on this thread pay tribute to the Italian military watches of the past, you are talking about fake/copied Panerai watches


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

sergio65 said:


> Most of the PAM hommages we're seeing on this thread pay tribute to the Italian military watches of the past, you are talking about fake/copied Panerai watches


IMO, a fake/copy would say Panerai on the dial. I'm looking for a sterile dial for primarily that reason. I don't mind Parnis putting their name on it, but would prefer nothing at all. That way anyone that recognizes the general look of the watch will know it for what it is - an homage.


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)

mellons said:


>


Awesome looking watch!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met behulp van Tapatalk 2


----------



## robatreides65 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi newbie here just order a Tat but not yet had payment email but I will be patient ........ ooooohhh can't wait. So ordered Manbush too lol...... will see who wins the race.


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

robatreides65 said:


> Hi newbie here just order a Tat but not yet had payment email but I will be patient ........ ooooohhh can't wait. So ordered Manbush too lol...... will see who wins the race.


Manbu, 100% sure of that.


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

If Tats products aren´t something mind blowingly super fantastic I think this was the first and the last time I order something from him. Manbush answered my every mail in 24 hours and delivered what he said and when he said he would deliver. Well maybe that´s just me but I like to get in contact with the seller when ever there is something I´d like to know and when I give my money to someone I expect to get something in the time promised. 

Maybe some day.......


----------



## robatreides65 (Jul 23, 2013)

snaky59 said:


> Manbu, 100% sure of that.


Yes going on what I've read seems very likely, but everyone seems to like Tats product better.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have had watches from both and yes, Tat is better by a distance


----------



## robatreides65 (Jul 23, 2013)

sergio65 said:


> I have had watches from both and yes, Tat is better by a distance


Do you recomend any other sellers as I'm completely new to this and already completely hooked, I quite fancy a California dial although I'm torn because I really like the sandwich dials and the California isn't one.


----------



## Dr.Brian (Jan 2, 2007)

robatreides65 said:


> Do you recomend any other sellers as I'm completely new to this and already completely hooked, I quite fancy a California dial although I'm torn because I really like the sandwich dials and the California isn't one.


The Precista is.:-!
It will set you back a bit more than some others, but it's still just a small fraction of the Radiomir it resembles.


----------



## robatreides65 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dr.Brian said:


> The Precista is.:-!
> It will set you back a bit more than some others, but it's still just a small fraction of the Radiomir it resembles.


Hi yes have seen the Eddie Platts watch very nice, I have used his site before bought a Zeno off him and a few straps poly watch etc... nice guy all round, he even pointed me to a guy who sold me an Ogival (Rolex homage). I will bear him in mind I just don't have £385.00 at the moment.


----------



## robatreides65 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi as a newbie to these watches I just wondered what mini fiddy meant is it just the domed crystal, or is it a totally new case.


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

robatreides65 said:


> Hi as a newbie to these watches I just wondered what mini fiddy meant is it just the domed crystal, or is it a totally new case.


The case is slightly different especially in the corner area, the fiddy slopes down more. The bezel is polished on a brushed fiddy whereas everything is brushed on a brushed luminor. The crystal is more domed on a fiddy.

Then


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

I also have a Precista but the old model (Italian Lume). I didn't like the dial so I modified the watch myself.

Now Eddie seems to have made a similar one available 

However a California dial mandates blue hands in my opinion:


----------



## Ventriloquist (Dec 14, 2012)

good old tat's tracking number finally started working yesterday. ordering from getat is really a lesson in patience, now just hope itll be free of QC issues!


----------



## kratos0107 (Jul 24, 2013)

good day, watch gurus. im quite new here. im planning to purchase one from Tat. are there any duties to be paid upon receiving the item? the item will be shipped here in Texas. TIA


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Got a dark brown hirsch diamond calf to replace the vintage wood one I got with the watch from tat. Found the stock one cardboardy and a little thick with the buckle, didn't seem to age well at all either. I find this gives the watch a classier look, and overall pretty impressed with it!

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Ventriloquist said:


> good old tat's tracking number finally started working yesterday. ordering from getat is really a lesson in patience, now just hope itll be free of QC issues!


Lucky you. Mine is still a fiction.


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

tmuckle, I agree. Tat promised that he will ship out the watch on June 30th. He didn't give a tracking until July 8th, and it's been over 2 weeks and the tracking # still doesn't work. 

At this point I don't really care how much cheaper Getats are, even if the quality is great, I won't order from him anymore. He's better off just saying, "oh the waiting time is 3 months". Over promise, under deliver is sure fire way to lose business.


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

theblotted said:


> tmuckle, I agree. Tat promised that he will ship out the watch on June 30th. He didn't give a tracking until July 8th, and it's been over 2 weeks and the tracking # still doesn't work.
> 
> At this point I don't really care how much cheaper Getats are, even if the quality is great, I won't order from him anymore. He's better off just saying, "oh the waiting time is 3 months". Over promise, under deliver is sure fire way to lose business.


Everyone knows his service is terrible yet they keep buying from him and then keep complaining all over again.

I've orders parts from him before and with his "EMS" option they still took 4 weeks to show up from me placing the order.

By comparison, parts from helenarou took 4 days via EMS, and they both use HK post, so clearly the issue is not with the postal service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

SKrishnan said:


> Everyone knows his service is terrible yet they keep buying from him and then keep complaining all over again.
> 
> I've orders parts from him before and with his "EMS" option they still took 4 weeks to show up from me placing the order.
> 
> ...


yeah but did Tat A) give you a timeline on when he will ship it out or when you will receive it; and if so, how close was that between the two. B) I contacted him on May 28th. It's July 25th, that's about two months, not four weeks... and still counting with tracking not working.

I suppose it's not that much of a surprise at the end of the day.


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

theblotted said:


> yeah but did Tat A) give you a timeline on when he will ship it out or when you will receive it; and if so, how close was that between the two. B) I contacted him on May 28th. It's July 25th, that's about two months, not four weeks... and still counting with tracking not working.
> 
> I suppose it's not that much of a surprise at the end of the day.


Yeah it's no surprise at all, 2 months wait is terrible.

No he didn't tell me directly but his website says delivery time for EMS is less than a week to Australia, which is why it costs an extra $25.

If I had chosen registered post I'm sure it would have been closer to 2 months with him. Also I just bought parts, not an assembled watch so less delay there I guess.

Hopefully you get your order soon mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

This is my first, and will very likely be my last, order from Getat. 

In contrast, I ordered from 10watches two days ago, and received a working tracking number the same day. It's shipping EMS, same as Getat, and Jakes order will be here in a day or two. 
Getat's still hasn't shipped, though it was paid for well over a month ago and the tracking number was received ~ 14 days ago.

Really pitiful service.


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

bluloo said:


> This is my first, and will very likely be my last, order from Getat.
> 
> In contrast, I ordered from 10watches two days ago, and received a working tracking number the same day. It's shipping EMS, same as Getat, and Jakes order will be here in a day or two.
> Getat's still hasn't shipped, though it was paid for well over a month ago and the tracking number was received ~ 14 days ago.
> ...


EMS shipping itself only takes a few days globally.

What tat seems to be doing is issuing tracking numbers in advance and then not physically shipping the order for awhile.

Very dodgy if you ask me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dubels (May 18, 2013)

Getat Order Update: Ordered mine on 6-17-13 during the holiday sale. Received shipping information on 7-10-13 (which is late for when I ordered I think). Received the watch today 7-25-13. 

Background: First time ordering from him. Also shipping times might be faster because I live on the West Coast.


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

Tracking number I got is for the strap I ordered a month ago, not working. I don´t even have the tracking number for the watch yet. And there´s probably a "backlog" again what comes to replying to emails....

From the time Manbu gave me the tracking number it took 4 days to show up in HK post tracking service and 3 days later I had the watch in my hand here in Finland.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for posting all this info on Getat. I was considering one of his but I get in enough trouble with the boss for the money I spend. I don't need to hear "but you paid for that WEEKS ago." ;-)

Oh, and having been burned once by a very well-done scam site, I'd have to put up with "that look" for the entire time I waited. You married guys know the look I'm talking about.


----------



## Ventriloquist (Dec 14, 2012)

getat has always been slow but it looks like he's exceptionally out of form lately. anyway, I hope my sequence of events will be of some help:

21st June - placed order, received invoice within a hour and paid for immediately
10 July - tracking number received
23 July - tracking number starts working
25 July - item has left Hong Kong for its destination


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Was he not on holiday in the first part of July?


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Ventriloquist said:


> getat has always been slow but it looks like he's exceptionally out of form lately. anyway, I hope my sequence of events will be of some help:
> 
> 21st June - placed order, received invoice within a hour and paid for immediately
> 10 July - tracking number received
> ...


June 14th - placed order
June 15th - paid for order
July 10th -Tracking number received
July 26th - tracking number still not working

I placed my order a week before you, and there's no record of it shipping, and no reply to two emails. Even if I eventually receive the order, it's a shameful excuse for service.


----------



## Ventriloquist (Dec 14, 2012)

if it's any help i should mention that i sent him about 10 emails over the course of one month, none of which he replied to.
perhaps they pressured him a little, so i would try that. i kept the emails polite as much as i could, but did hint at my growing impatience.
i wrote some of them in chinese too.


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

Finally Tat send me the tracking number for the watch.


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

My order from Military Time got delayed by a week because of a shipping barcode problem. What the f is that...?


----------



## robatreides65 (Jul 23, 2013)

tmuckle said:


> Finally Tat send me the tracking number for the watch.[/Q
> Tat just sent me my invoice after a weeks wait I've paid but I guess i'm in for a long wait but i'm game just hope his watches are as good as eveyone says.


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey all,

Thought I'd share another build I just did for a customer.

Specs:
- 44mm titanium case, sandblasted with sapphire glass top
- Sea-Gull ST36 swan neck movement, regulated on a timegrapher to +/- 5 secs per day
- Sterile dial with lume
- Pre-V style super-lume hands
- Panatime vintage strap, sandblasted buckle

I'm doing a few builds like these for people with varying specs, if anyone is interested they are welcome to drop me a PM or visit my website. I'm more expensive than the tat and co but I can promise you I will reply to your emails and give you tracking numbers that work straight away ;-)

Pics:
(Note - caseback has "MM" and has been blurred out)









































Cheers,

Suj.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

SKrishnan said:


> View attachment 1170670
> 
> 
> View attachment 1170671
> ...


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

robatreides65 said:


> Tat just sent me my invoice after a weeks wait I've paid but I guess i'm in for a long wait but i'm game just hope his watches are as good as eveyone says.


Yesterday he actually replied to my enquiry in two hours.


----------



## robatreides65 (Jul 23, 2013)

SKrishnan said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Thought I'd share another build I just did for a customer.
> 
> ...


Hi sorry I'm new to all this how would I PM you, I'm interested the watch looks cool and just what I'm after.


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

robatreides65 said:


> Hi sorry I'm new to all this how would I PM you, I'm interested the watch looks cool and just what I'm after.


Hi, all good - you can contact me via my website www.melbournewatch.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

nice, how do you do the sandblasting, yourself? what sort of equipment is needed?


----------



## Coltrane (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey guys, I've been lurking around this forum for awhile now but finally decided to join. I had been following this thread and really wanted to get myself a Pam homage. I finally decided to pull the trigger on a Getat- 44mm Mini Fiddy MM, double pencil gold hands, vintage numbers and cracked seal brown strap.

As a reference, here was the schedule:
June 13-Ordered and received invoice for payment
July 1- Scheduled day to ship
July 8- Received tracking number (never worked)
July 25- Received the watch

I love this thing so far...quality of the watch and strap are phenomenal for the price! Now on to the pics:


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

sergio65 said:


> nice, how do you do the sandblasting, yourself? what sort of equipment is needed?


Hi Sergio,

Yes I do it myself 

You need a sandblaster and air compressor along with some blasting material and an encapsulated working area.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robatreides65 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi could anyone tell me if making a custom watch on Tats site do you just add the parts to your basket and he makes the watch or do you have to request him to make it for you, only I love the sandwich California dial with orange superlume but he doesn't seem to offer it as a made up watch.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

robatreides65 said:


> Hi could anyone tell me if making a custom watch on Tats site do you just add the parts to your basket and he makes the watch or do you have to request him to make it for you, only I love the sandwich California dial with orange superlume but he doesn't seem to offer it as a made up watch.


Send him a message explaining in detail what you want, add a "photoshop" of what you want so that he really understands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robatreides65 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks I will give it a go.


----------



## robatreides65 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi also while I'm looking found a site silix anyone used it if so good or bad experience, I ask as I've seen some interesting PAM radi's with Kampf Schwimmer and sterile dials look nice.


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

SKrishnan, 

Why do your Titanium finish look darker than other PAM homage sites' Titanium? Is it the lighting, camera, sandblasting, or the material itself?


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

theblotted said:


> SKrishnan,
> 
> Why do your Titanium finish look darker than other PAM homage sites' Titanium? Is it the lighting, camera, sandblasting, or the material itself?


Hi, as I mentioned in the post, it's sandblasted.

Cheers.

Suj.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

robatreides65 said:


> Hi also while I'm looking found a site silix anyone used it if so good or bad experience, I ask as I've seen some interesting PAM radi's with Kampf Schwimmer and sterile dials look nice.


Looks like mainly replica watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

robatreides65 said:


> Hi also while I'm looking found a site silix anyone used it if so good or bad experience, I ask as I've seen some interesting PAM radi's with Kampf Schwimmer and sterile dials look nice.


He sells fakes. Discussion of fakes is very much verboten here - FYI.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

I am going to get me a Radiomir. I am thinking PVD on a tan strap. Anyone got a PVD Radiomir they want to share some pictures of, for inspiration?


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah! The tracking number started to work.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Negakinu said:


> I am going to get me a Radiomir. I am thinking PVD on a tan strap. Anyone got a PVD Radiomir they want to share some pictures of, for inspiration?


Peter Gunny made a fantastic one some years back. I wish I had a similar one.










It's not really a radiomir though ...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

m0rt said:


> Peter Gunny made a fantastic one some years back. I wish I had a similar one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## robatreides65 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi ordered MM51 from jackson paid on the 19/07/13 since when I have heard nothing is that normal thought this was one of the faster sites, but had nothing no tracking no. no emails nada.


----------



## Ventriloquist (Dec 14, 2012)

robatreides65 said:


> Hi ordered MM51 from jackson paid on the 19/07/13 since when I have heard nothing is that normal thought this was one of the faster sites, but had nothing no tracking no. no emails nada.


it is faster but still not what you would call fast. faster as compared to getat, but reasonable would be the word to use if your definition of fast is replies and status updates within 2-3 hours.


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

tracking number still doesn't work for me...


----------



## snip3r (Apr 14, 2013)

For me.

27 June Confirm order with Tat but I think he is still on holidays
12 July Receive Paypal Invoice and Paid
27 July Tracking # received, still unable to track till to date

For my case and to be fair to Tat, I've been waiting since 2 weeks as I counted it once I provide the payment.

I think some of you guys mentioned that Tat mails on Fridays but I was not able to track last Friday. Hope I get the tracking today and get the watch by next week.

Might be the last time I order for Tat.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Beautiful pam homage duo, PRS-20 and Tat mini fiddy!


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

robatreides65 said:


> Hi ordered MM51 from jackson paid on the 19/07/13 since when I have heard nothing is that normal thought this was one of the faster sites, but had nothing no tracking no. no emails nada.


Well it´s been three weeks and Jackson hasn´t even shipped my order yet... First he promised to ship on 24th and yesterday he said that he would ship by the end of this week.


----------



## robatreides65 (Jul 23, 2013)

tmuckle said:


> Well it´s been three weeks and Jackson hasn´t even shipped my order yet... First he promised to ship on 24th and yesterday he said that he would ship by the end of this week.


Hi yes I contacted him yesterday and he apologised and said should ship this week to me to lol..... not holding my breath as I think now he is getting more fallout custom from Tat and probably getting in the same boat I.E. Unable to cope with demand.


----------



## robatreides65 (Jul 23, 2013)

Just received a Radi MM dial from Manbush.. but doesn't work really sad because I love it, and took just over a week from order to my hand, but crown was really stiff to unscrew watch seemed to wind ok then tough to screw crown back in and nothing balance wheel not moving dead shook it a couple of times balance moves for 10-20 secs but the second hand does not move then the balance just loses momentum, one very sad bunny, I was so looking forward to this now it will be another long wait for replies to emails and sending back to Hong Kong, I see why this can get really infuriating and put people off buying.


----------



## robatreides65 (Jul 23, 2013)

Discount last post took the back off the watch had a prod about and it's now working, so here is a wrist shot 45mm Radi MM brand photo shopped on my very round 6.75 inch wrist.


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

robatreides65 said:


> Discount last post took the back off the watch had a prod about and it's now working, so here is a wrist shot 45mm Radi MM brand photo shopped on my very round 6.75 inch wrist.
> View attachment 1175612


Good looking watch. Did you figure out why it didn't work the first place?


----------



## robatreides65 (Jul 23, 2013)

theScanian said:


> Good looking watch. Did you figure out why it didn't work the first place?


No maybe some production debris in the mechanics I prodded in despair really and to my surprise it just started, fingers crossed as it's been 3 hours now and still running. I guess like everyone says £48 watch quality control isn't exactly brilliant but I'm happy looks good to me.


----------



## Ventriloquist (Dec 14, 2012)

The Getat has arrived. After 6 weeks exactly, my order which was placed on the 21st is finally in my hands.

The last few pages were mostly text so allow me to contribute some pictures, this is WUS after all!

Quick and dirty photos from my cell


















































Early impressions:
Really impressed so far. Crown guard is firm, lume is applied nice and even. Case is impressively finished, caseback has some sharp edges but of no major concern really. Dial does move a little when I pull out crown to time set mode. To sum it up, this is quite the beautiful watch!

Getat is slow and unresponsive, QC can be shoddy at times, mistakes can happen when he is fufilling orders (wrong parts), but when he delivers, Getat really delivers. Let's not forget that this watch costed me all of 131usd!

Final verdict, the wait was worth it.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Looks like that's a brushed steel case and hazel brown strap? Very nice. Mine has the same strap, love it.


----------



## Ventriloquist (Dec 14, 2012)

Aitch said:


> Looks like that's a brushed steel case and hazel brown strap? Very nice. Mine has the same strap, love it.


thank you aitch! 

yes, its a brushed steel case, with c3 lume for dial and hands, the strap is vintage wooden brown though.

loving the strap too, enjoy your getat, i know ill be enjoying mine!


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

Congratulations, Ventriloquist

At least this make me sure tat is still alive to ship my watch 

I paid him on July 11th & since then I'm waiting, I didn't even ask for a tracking number, just wait & see.


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

congrats Ventriloquist! That's a great looking watch. 

You placed your order June 21st? I placed my order June 10th... still waiting for tracking to work. Fingers crossed (still lol)


----------



## Ventriloquist (Dec 14, 2012)

thanks, abo hosni and theblotted! 

if he doesn't get back to you make sure to send him some emails. he may be forgetting about your order and a firm reminder is recommended.


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

Ok guys time for me to share another of my creations!

I decided that I would try and make a "premium" PAM homage, something to stand out from the usual bunch 

The result:





































It's got:
-44mm steel case that I've sandblasted
-custom engraved Swiss ETA 6497 sources from a workshop in Germany.
-handmade strap by Gunnystraps (softest strap I've ever felt)

This bad boy is actually for sale for the time being, but if noone wants it ill be happily keeping it :-D (check sales forum for info)

Cheers,

Suj.


----------



## Coltrane (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey guys, I have a question about the power reserve of my Getat. I let it wind down all the way, and ten gave it 20 half-ish winds. It then ran for 11 hours. Once it ran out, I gave it 40 half(ish) turns and it then ran for 17:45. How long it the actual reserve on this? I don't really want to wind it to the point of it stopping, but I'm just wondering.


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

Coltrane said:


> Hey guys, I have a question about the power reserve of my Getat. I let it wind down all the way, and ten gave it 20 half-ish winds. It then ran for 11 hours. Once it ran out, I gave it 40 half(ish) turns and it then ran for 17:45. How long it the actual reserve on this? I don't really want to wind it to the point of it stopping, but I'm just wondering.


What movement is it using?

If it's a hand wind it's probably a hangzhou 6497 which should have a 40-48 hour power reserve when fully wound.


----------



## Coltrane (Jul 26, 2013)

SKrishnan said:


> What movement is it using?
> 
> If it's a hand wind it's probably a hangzhou 6497 which should have a 40-48 hour power reserve when fully wound.


It's a mini fiddy handwind, not sure which movement. Should I wind it until it stops?


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

Coltrane said:


> It's a mini fiddy handwind, not sure which movement. Should I wind it until it stops?


Tat uses hangzhou hand winds.

It's up to you, you can wind up fully or about halfway each day.


----------



## badaxjava (Oct 30, 2011)

Sharing some of my works for friends =)


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

badaxjava said:


> Sharing some of my works for friends =)


Very, very nice!


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Negakinu said:


> I am going to get me a Radiomir. I am thinking PVD on a tan strap. Anyone got a PVD Radiomir they want to share some pictures of, for inspiration?












Getat custom 45mm with luminox suede strap, superlume, blued hands and a skeleton movement. Still debating selling this one.

Sign here:_________________________________


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

...and the tracking finally started to work! 

"Processed for departure"...


----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)

badaxjava said:


> Sharing some of my works for friends =)


This is absolutely stunning!


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

That is some great work. Love the Gunny dial.

People who have ordered the titanium cases from getat, how well have they held up? I'm stuck between brushed steel & ti & I've read numerous contradictory threads on the subject that just confuse matters more. I'm tempted to go ti just for the looks, but Ventriloquists pics are swaying me back towards brushed. I'm also curious if anyone has stripped a lug on a ti case yet, since that appears to be a concern of some folks.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Mine is holding up fine, worn 2-3 times a week for 9 months now. Haven't noticed any marks. I haven't bothered changing straps so I can't comment on the lug threads.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

Well this is nice.


I ordered a strap from Tat 25.6.2013. Received a tracking number 11.7.2013 that never worked. Then I ordered a 47mm Sub Homage 9.7.2013. Received a tracking number 27.7.2013. It started to work couple of days later and today it was here. When I got home from my post office the package with the tracking number of the 47mm Sub was not actually the watch but the strap.


So no clue about the watch or the tracking number and not a word from Tat off course. Unbelievable&#8230;


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

So, I haven't scoured _every_ page of these pam hom threads, but has anyone bought the Ticino homage?
Sizzlin' Watches - The ultimate resource for high-end watches and watch parts

I've seen reviews for the 44mm pilot's chrono, but I haven't noticed any for this one. Sapphire front & display back, chrono function, brushed 316L case, Sea-Gull 2903 hand-wind, comes with brown/white & extra black/brown leather strap, 10 atm, C1 lume, 44mm. A bit more than 2 tweaked-out getats, but they're in Florida. They list on the bay for slightly cheaper than their site. I'm torn, mostly due to the price tag, but I think I'm going to throw money at them later this month.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

NinthSphere said:


> So, I haven't scoured _every_ page of these pam hom threads, but has anyone bought the Ticino homage?
> Sizzlin' Watches - The ultimate resource for high-end watches and watch parts
> n
> I've seen reviews for the 44mm pilot's chrono, but I haven't noticed any for this one. Sapphire front & display back, chrono function, brushed 316L case, Sea-Gull 2903 hand-wind, comes with brown/white & extra black/brown leather strap, 10 atm, C1 lume, 44mm. A bit more than 2 tweaked-out getats, but they're in Florida. They list on the bay for slightly cheaper than their site. I'm torn, mostly due to the price tag, but I think I'm going to throw money at them later this month.


As long as you realise than you're spending $400 on a mechanical chronograph that costs about the same to fix or half to service.  Don't get me wrong, I have a ST19 watch, but I paid $100 for it.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

True. I found a third place selling it for somewhat cheaper than the bay listing, so I'll probably hit that up if I don't find something hideously wrong on that model in the meantime. On the other hand, it sure as hell beats the tag on a '50 Flyback Regatta.

Out of curiosity, what was your st19?


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

NinthSphere said:


> True. I found a third place selling it for somewhat cheaper than the bay listing, so I'll probably hit that up if I don't find something hideously wrong on that model in the meantime. On the other hand, it sure as hell beats the tag on a '50 Flyback Regatta.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what was your st19?


Alpha Chrono, the Radiomir homage.  Got mine second hand for 77 euro.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Very nice. Rad style crowns turn me off a bit, though.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

NinthSphere said:


> Very nice. Rad style crowns turn me off a bit, though.


Much easier to grip than the crown on my other Rad homage though!


----------



## Dannyshred (Jul 4, 2013)

44mm Sterile Luminor PVD
26mm ZULU Strap


----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)

I've owned and sold Tat and Parnis. Here's the Davidsen I've kept, on Kain Heritage leather.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Does anyone know of an homage to this beauty?


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Parnis do something similar but with a s/s bezel.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Barb4ayton said:


> The mods will delete pictures that show the trade mark infringement, but will tolerate pictures that have had the trade mark airbrushed out.


Welcome to WUS.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Pretty sure I saw a black bezel on manbush's. Might have had the 12/6 though.

edit: Check manbush's site under the brand-not-to-be-named. You're watch is on the first page of those. $176 if you sign up on the site.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

NinthSphere said:


> Pretty sure I saw a black bezel on manbush's. Might have had the 12/6 though.
> 
> edit: Check manbush's site under the brand-not-to-be-named. You're watch is on the first page of those. $176 if you sign up on the site.


Thanks for the heads-up! Wonder if I can get it with a sterile dial...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Anyone happen to know the lug-to-lug on the 47m Luminor/homages?


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Anyone happen to know the lug-to-lug on the 47m Luminor/homages?


An ordinary 47mm Luminor is 57mm lug-to-lug. It can differ slightly between different makes of cases. A 44mm Luminor is about 54mm lug-to-lug, so that makes sense.


----------



## Coltrane (Jul 26, 2013)

Where do you guys like to buy your aftermarket straps for your homages? Most straps I've seen cost more than I paid for my Getat!


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Panatime.com has some nice straps in the $40 & up price range. Are you looking for something in particular?


----------



## snip3r (Apr 14, 2013)

snip3r said:


> For me.
> 
> 27 June Confirm order with Tat but I think he is still on holidays
> 12 July Receive Paypal Invoice and Paid
> ...


The tracking # is still not working!!! Should I inform Paypal that nothing is shipped?


----------



## nixk (Jan 6, 2013)

snip3r said:


> The tracking # is still not working!!! Should I inform Paypal that nothing is shipped?


I have a similar timeframe and my tracking number started working a few days ago. Today I had a note on my door for a deliver attempt.

June 26 - Placed order, received automated order confirmation
July 11 - Received PP invoice, sent payment
July 12 - Received payment confirmation
July 27 - Received tracking
August 7-8 - Tracking started working
August 10 - Delivery attempt


----------



## snip3r (Apr 14, 2013)

nixk said:


> I have a similar timeframe and my tracking number started working a few days ago. Today I had a note on my door for a deliver attempt.
> 
> June 26 - Placed order, received automated order confirmation
> July 11 - Received PP invoice, sent payment
> ...


Does it mean that the tracking will never work LOL? So basically, I will receive the items before the tracking to work ( if it works eventually ) LOL ?


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Think of it as part of the fun of ordering a pan homage.


----------



## Juant (Feb 21, 2013)

I placed my order on June 17th and received trackin number on July 10th. 
My patience was finally paid on Wednesday (Aug. 7th), when I received my Pam homage. The tracking number worked fine starting from Monday, so I was almost surprised to have the watch so quickly (after waiting for an eternity)...


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

i got my watch before tracking was activated. infuriating, but tat is the cheapest high quality parnis MM homage. he probably makes everything himself and has no staff to answer emails and send the watches to the post. you could go to the other homage makers woth better customer service, but they cost more. 

my only consolation was i got a beautiful watch with no issues. if i have to nitpick, the strap could have been better does not do the watch and buckle any justice.


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

Here's my latest creation - keeping this one for myself :-D

-44mm PVD case with sapphire
- MM sandwich dial (MM edited out of course)
- Pre-V superlume hands
- SeaGull ST36 swan neck movement
- Gunnystraps 317 Series (softest strap I've ever worn!)


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Zuriner Depth Charge 


Roberto


----------



## robatreides65 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Pam homage arrived from Jackson Military Time excuse my bad cloning to remove MM branding. This is Titanium 44mm Lumi yellow sandwich dial can't fault quality for price everything finished nice tight fitting and works as it should, case is a little sharp but not that bad love the finish very pleased, took about 3.5 weeks start to finish.


















My wrist is a skinny 6.75 inches, but I like these watches anyway.


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

It´s nice that Getat keeps giving me the wrong tracking number (tracking number is for the strap that I already got, not for the watch still to come.) all the time. I´m not sure if he even knows himself if he has shipped my watch or not. o|


----------



## robatreides65 (Jul 23, 2013)

tmuckle said:


> It´s nice that Getat keeps giving me the wrong tracking number (tracking number is for the strap that I already got, not for the watch still to come.) all the time. I´m not sure if he even knows himself if he has shipped my watch or not. o|


Yes I think he does get confused but I believe he is honest and you will eventually get your watch I'm in the same boat but I'm trying to give the guy a break it must be hard trying to get everything done on his own, I received my tracking number last week and it doesn't work. But then again I received my tracking number from Jackson at Military Time 2 weeks ago worked until it left HK then nothing but my watch arrived today, so it looks like most of these Chinese companies operate in the same way.


----------



## fridge_raider (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi all, I have quick question regarding the crown guard fit for those you that own Getat, JOA, and Davidsen watch. Are the tolerances tight/flush for the crown guard or is there a "fair" amount of play? I just bought an Ebay homage and the crown guard was pretty flimsy (in my opinion).


----------



## robatreides65 (Jul 23, 2013)

fridge_raider said:


> Hi all, I have quick question regarding the crown guard fit for those you that own Getat, JOA, and Davidsen watch. Are the tolerances tight/flush for the crown guard or is there a "fair" amount of play? I just bought an Ebay homage and the crown guard was pretty flimsy (in my opinion).


Can't comment on Getat yet as mine is "in transit" lol...... but I received a Jackson Military Time Lumi yesterday and the crown guard is pretty solid no play in the guard itself the lock lever has a bit of play when open but nothing to severe, I think it is luck of the draw quality control at the lower end is hit and miss, but from what I've read on here JOA and Davidsen are are different league higher cost better fit and finish.


----------



## limmrich (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi fellow WUSers, I have been a long time lurker on this forum but this is the first time I am posting something. 

I recently ordered a Radiomir homage form Tat after being tempted by the many beautiful examples on this thread. Like most of Tat's customers, I waited patiently for more than a month before I finally received the watch. And while the watch looked great, there was a deep gouge in the plexi crystal, which was so distracting it made the watch unwearable.

I emailed Tat, who agreed to replace the crystal if I post the watch back to him. However, that was when all the problems began.

I posted the watch and the tracking data showed that it was received on 19 Jul. I have since sent multiple emails asking for the status of the repair, but Tat has been unresponsive so far. I have tried to lodge a Paypal dispute, but Paypal refuses to take any action as it has been more than 45 days since the transaction (it took a month for the watch to arrive, and i have not been able to contact Tat for the past 2 weeks).

Can anyone advise me on what I should be doing next?

Many thanks!


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

limmrich said:


> Hi fellow WUSers, I have been a long time lurker on this forum but this is the first time I am posting something.
> 
> I recently ordered a Radiomir homage form Tat after being tempted by the many beautiful examples on this thread. Like most of Tat's customers, I waited patiently for more than a month before I finally received the watch. And while the watch looked great, there was a deep gouge in the plexi crystal, which was so distracting it made the watch unwearable.
> 
> ...


Tat is incredibly slow, but seems to deliver in the end. Just keep reminding him every couple of days and see what happens. I don't think you have to worry too much.


----------



## Wdave (Jan 11, 2013)

limmrich said:


> Hi fellow WUSers, I have been a long time lurker on this forum but this is the first time I am posting something.
> 
> I recently ordered a Radiomir homage form Tat after being tempted by the many beautiful examples on this thread. Like most of Tat's customers, I waited patiently for more than a month before I finally received the watch. And while the watch looked great, there was a deep gouge in the plexi crystal, which was so distracting it made the watch unwearable.
> 
> ...


I had a tat watch go bad and sent it back to him. 
It took 3 months to come back but it did and on top of it on my birthday.
So talk about a timely arrival.


----------



## fridge_raider (Jul 2, 2013)

Oops I meant to say locking lever! Can you post how the locking lever is when the Getat arrives?


----------



## basnobua (Aug 13, 2013)

I think I am going to order a titanium MM tomorrow, does anyone own a Jackson Military Time and a 'Tat that can provide an objective comparison of quality? The long wait for a 'Tat doesn't really bother me, but from what I can see on the website none of his current offerings are in the titanium case, although it seems I could piece one together. Also does anyone feel strongly about the swan neck movement beyond simple aesthetics? and I've heard sometimes the mineral glass ends up looking better than the Sapphire on some of these homages but not in reference to either of these makers...

Cheap as they are, I think I'll just go for it, forget about, and then be pleasantly surprised (hopefully) when something arrives in the mail in 1-3 months.


----------



## robatreides65 (Jul 23, 2013)

fridge_raider said:


> Oops I meant to say locking lever! Can you post how the locking lever is when the Getat arrives?


Yes will let you know about the Tat when it arrives thinks it's still some weeks away have a tracking number but none working as yet, but that seems the norm. I'm very happy with my military time watch seems good quality and nicely put together, strap was appalling so I have swapped it out for a vintage dark brown leather one.


----------



## robatreides65 (Jul 23, 2013)

basnobua said:


> I think I am going to order a titanium MM tomorrow, does anyone own a Jackson Military Time and a 'Tat that can provide an objective comparison of quality? The long wait for a 'Tat doesn't really bother me, but from what I can see on the website none of his current offerings are in the titanium case, although it seems I could piece one together. Also does anyone feel strongly about the swan neck movement beyond simple aesthetics? and I've heard sometimes the mineral glass ends up looking better than the Sapphire on some of these homages but not in reference to either of these makers...
> 
> Cheap as they are, I think I'll just go for it, forget about, and then be pleasantly surprised (hopefully) when something arrives in the mail in 1-3 months.[/Qs
> Can't say anything about Getat yet as mines on it's way but spec is 44mm lumi case titanium sapphire crystal sterile dial black hands white lume on hands and numerals and a hazel gray strap. Jackson military time is just straight off his site MM51 44mm lumi titanium case yellow lume black hands really awful crocodile style strap which I have swapped hardened mineral crystal, I'm very happy with the quality fit and finish.


----------



## dkauf (Jul 11, 2012)

Been thinking of ordering an homage from 'Tat (either 44mm or 45mm). A couple questions for those that have dealt with him in the past...

Many of you have said that you were in email communication with 'Tat prior to ordering. What is the purpose of this? Are you able to get other features/custom work/better deals?

I am slightly overwhelmed by all of the lume colors. What are the "standard" lume colors that one would find on the "read deal"?

Some folks indicate that they ordered the "swan-neck" movement, though I don't see this as an option. What is the benefit of this and is there an upcharge?

Many thanks!


----------



## snip3r (Apr 14, 2013)

dkauf said:


> Been thinking of ordering an homage from 'Tat (either 44mm or 45mm). A couple questions for those that have dealt with him in the past...
> 
> Many of you have said that you were in email communication with 'Tat prior to ordering. What is the purpose of this? Are you able to get other features/custom work/better deals?
> 
> ...


Pls order elsewhere.. tracking doesn't work and you never know when it will arrive. but some ppl say it will arrive EVENTUALLY. is it worth it? you have to ask yourself. look through my past post I still have not receive my watch.


----------



## GipsyKing (May 25, 2011)

My own baby panerai.

38mm, Miyota 8215, super lume.

Ultra rare: Immersion Gun 100m Automatic.


----------



## Blunderact (Aug 7, 2012)

Tat gets a good review from me.


----------



## Wdave (Jan 11, 2013)

Blunderact said:


> Tat gets a good review from me.


might want to edit out the MM logo 
But its a fantastic looking watch


----------



## Blunderact (Aug 7, 2012)

Wdave said:


> might want to edit out the MM logo
> But its a fantastic looking watch


Sorry. Just deleted.


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

My latest creation, incidentally also up for sale 

Sandblasted 44mm sterile with seagull st36 swan neck and a handmade vintage style strap.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blunderact (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## munkeyface (May 16, 2013)

I just read this whole thread, and have succumbed to you drug pushers. I ordered a 47mm California Dial with Orange superlume last night from Tat. So add me to the queue of Tatwatch 2013. Still waiting for the payment email......


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

munkeyface said:


> I just read this whole thread, and have succumbed to you drug pushers. I ordered a 47mm California Dial with Orange superlume last night from Tat. So add me to the queue of Tatwatch 2013. Still waiting for the payment email......


Don't hold your breath!


----------



## Blunderact (Aug 7, 2012)

munkeyface said:


> I just read this whole thread, and have succumbed to you drug pushers. I ordered a 47mm California Dial with Orange superlume last night from Tat. So add me to the queue of Tatwatch 2013. Still waiting for the payment email......


The waiting is a bit long for it to arrive but you will not regret it.
The waiting is more exciting........


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sir, posts like this are going to get me in a WORLD of trouble with the Mrs...

You do some beautiful work.



SKrishnan said:


> My latest creation, incidentally also up for sale
> 
> Sandblasted 44mm sterile with seagull st36 swan neck and a handmade vintage style strap.
> 
> ...


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Juant said:


> I placed my order on June 17th and received trackin number on July 10th.
> My patience was finally paid on Wednesday (Aug. 7th), when I received my Pam homage. The tracking number worked fine starting from Monday, so I was almost surprised to have the watch so quickly (after waiting for an eternity)...
> View attachment 1185098


Is this from Getat?


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Sir, posts like this are going to get me in a WORLD of trouble with the Mrs...
> 
> You do some beautiful work.


Haha, very sorry 

I'm not building any more until I get back from my holidays unfortunately, so this is the last one until October.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomieg (Aug 21, 2013)

munkeyface said:


> I just read this whole thread, and have succumbed to you drug pushers. I ordered a 47mm California Dial with Orange superlume last night from Tat. So add me to the queue of Tatwatch 2013. Still waiting for the payment email......


Hey guys. Just joined up after reading through threads 2+3 :-!

Anyways, i placed an order for a mini fiddy from Getat on 8/19 and im also still waiting for payment email...


----------



## munkeyface (May 16, 2013)

tomieg said:


> Hey guys. Just joined up after reading through threads 2+3 :-!
> 
> Anyways, i placed an order for a mini fiddy from Getat on 8/19 and im also still waiting for payment email...


Looks like we're going to be brothers in waiting. I ordered my Radiomir Homage from Tat the same day as you , so you're not alone!!


----------



## Juant (Feb 21, 2013)

jam karet said:


> Is this from Getat?


Yes that's from Getat. Here are some more pictures of Getat.















And here are sterile Getat vs. MManbush:




































Both are keeping time well, Getat seems to be spot-on and Manbush is running little bit fast (not so much that it would bother me).
Getat has better lume as expected. Getat has original strap, Manbush has a third party strap.


----------



## kratos0107 (Jul 24, 2013)

normally, how long does it take before you guys receive yours from Tat after receiving the tracking#? I paid the watch on 7/28 and received the tracking# on 08/11. Now, im in the stage of waiting each day for it coz the tracking does not work.


----------



## robatreides65 (Jul 23, 2013)

kratos0107 said:


> normally, how long does it take before you guys receive yours from Tat after receiving the tracking#? I paid the watch on 7/28 and received the tracking# on 08/11. Now, im in the stage of waiting each day for it coz the tracking does not work.


Hi your in exactly same boat as me he must have dispatched a batch on the same day, my tracking number doesn't work either but from what I've read that's not unusual, I'm hoping the watch will arrive in 10-14 days but who knows.


----------



## productred (Jun 19, 2012)

Getat: Sterile 44mm Luminor-style Ti Case

My Location: South-East Australia

Ordered: 14/07/13
Received PP invoice: 15/07/13
Paid PP invoice: 15/07/13
Received Tracking: 27/07/13
Tracking Became Active: 19/08/13
Awaiting Collection at Local PO: 22/08/13



kratos0107 said:


> normally, how long does it take before you guys receive yours from Tat after receiving the tracking#? I paid the watch on 7/28 and received the tracking# on 08/11. Now, im in the stage of waiting each day for it coz the tracking does not work.


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

productred said:


> Getat: Sterile 44mm Luminor-style Ti Case
> 
> My Location: South-East Australia
> 
> ...


Even Tat hasn´t still given me the right tracking number I think there might be a chance to get my watch based on these dates.... Keep hope alive...


----------



## Wilma065 (Jan 11, 2013)

munkeyface said:


> Looks like we're going to be brothers in waiting. I ordered my Radiomir Homage from Tat the same day as you , so you're not alone!!


Same here!


----------



## kratos0107 (Jul 24, 2013)

productred said:


> Getat: Sterile 44mm Luminor-style Ti Case
> 
> My Location: South-East Australia
> 
> ...


so the tracking became active in less than a month. based on your track, i might receive mine mid or late next month and im located west of Texas.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Think of waiting for a Getat as waiting for water to boil - the desired result happens much faster when you don't think about it too much.


----------



## Blunderact (Aug 7, 2012)

The hunting and waiting is more exciting .... The suspense... Every morning... Waking up knowing that the mailman may appear on your door..... Getat may have firegotten you among thousands of orders around the world....


----------



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)

Here's my Davidsen/DSN 44 " 111-Steel Watch". Originally I was going to purchase a watch Thru JOA but communication between him was taking entirely too long..After 86'ing that idea I tracked down the "Davidsen" Himself.. He had exactly what I was looking for, The swiss version of this watch was about $150 more than the Asian 6497 Version.. I asked him upfront if the Asian Movt had issues, he said it was a better value and he hasn't had any complaints.. After about a week of researching Asian 6497 vs Swiss, I decided to go with the Asian Version and spend the extra $$$ on a Kain heritage. The watches from Davidsen are Hand Built to and extremely solid.. The finish is like a sheet of glass / Sapphire Ar Coated / Hand built / rock solid Crown guard without any Wobble. Most of all and much to my satisfaction the Lume is Killer.. I'm sorry I don't have any lume shots right now, but this is the best lume on a watch I've seen since selling my Lum Tec m31 a couple of years ago... I'd say its about on par with maratac's Pilot.. The Indices and hands are evenly lumed with C3 and glow like a fireball. The ordering process was super quick-- After Payment I had the watch in my hands from Asia in 4 business days.. I can't compliment the watch enough and have to say this is probably the most impressive purchase I've ever made..

<Moderator Edit: Richemont holds the copyright to the MM name, do not post photos of watches that are not Panerai with MM on them>


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm almost spamming here, but my Parnis with a new crown guard is also somewhat a Panerai homage now:


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Hoonnu said:


> I'm almost spamming here, but my Parnis with a new crown guard is also somewhat a Panerai homage now:
> 
> View attachment 1198806


This is definitely a Panerai homage. What it isn't, is a copy or replica. That's good.


----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)

Blunderact said:


> The waiting is a bit long for it to arrive but you will not regret it.
> The waiting is more exciting........


True that!

This watch is cheaper then a Swatch, but at least you know it is made the way you want it, a hood representation of who the owner is. My Getat became my favorite timepiece, unfortunately I'm not wearing it that often.


----------



## Blunderact (Aug 7, 2012)

My getat is more accurate than my titanium tag 500 (atomic watch comparison).


----------



## munkeyface (May 16, 2013)

I ordered on 8-19 from Getat and still haven't received a payment e-mail. Not a complaint just an F.Y.I.for anyone thinking of ordering. I like the product and am fully informed so I'm ready for the wait. Just curious if there is a holiday or maybe he's on vacation.


----------



## robatreides65 (Jul 23, 2013)

munkeyface said:


> I ordered on 8-19 from Getat and still haven't received a payment e-mail. Not a complaint just an F.Y.I.for anyone thinking of ordering. I like the product and am fully informed so I'm ready for the wait. Just curious if there is a holiday or maybe he's on vacation.


Ordered my Getat on 17/07/13 got invoice and paid 23/07/13 got a tracking number on 11/08/13 tracking number went live today 24/08/13 so the excitement builds.


----------



## kratos0107 (Jul 24, 2013)

robatreides65 said:


> Ordered my Getat on 17/07/13 got invoice and paid 23/07/13 got a tracking number on 11/08/13 tracking number went live today 24/08/13 so the excitement builds.


good for you. mine still does not work.


----------



## snip3r (Apr 14, 2013)

_27 June Confirm order with Tat but I think he is still on holidays_
_12 July Receive Paypal Invoice and Paid_
_27 July Tracking # received, 
22 Aug Tracking finally enabled
24 Aug Item left HKG
<< Now awaiting item to reach destination>>_


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

Has anyone been in contact with Tat in past few days? It´s been two weeks since "I´ll check today". It´s been a month since I got the wrong tracking number so I still don´t know where my watch is or isn´t.


----------



## Blunderact (Aug 7, 2012)

It happens to everyone. Just wait. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

My tracking number started to work yesterday, too

he seems to wait till he can ship as many watches as he can at once.


----------



## tomieg (Aug 21, 2013)

munkeyface said:


> I ordered on 8-19 from Getat and still haven't received a payment e-mail. Not a complaint just an F.Y.I.for anyone thinking of ordering. I like the product and am fully informed so I'm ready for the wait. Just curious if there is a holiday or maybe he's on vacation.


Same here. Ordered on 6/18 and haven't heard anything since.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

abo_hosni said:


> My tracking number started to work yesterday, too
> 
> he seems to wait till he can ship as many watches as he can at once.


That is correct.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Matty01 said:


> 52mm big egi homage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the natural order of buying homages you try it out and become obsessed to the point you want what the homage represents and you buy one. Something the companies should understand is a good thing not a bad thing. Congrats on the pam looks great. Enjoy

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm placing an order to TAT today. A complete watch, plus another one in parts, minus a movement, that I can build myself.

The Watch:

44mm Mini Fiddy Superlume Black Sandwich Dial Watch
Buckle Style : Pre-V
Case Option : Brushed Case with Polished Bezel
Dial Lume : 03) White Superlume
Hands Colour : All Black
Hands Lume : 03) White Superlume
Hands style : Double Pencil ( NOT for Blue)
Movement : Normal Stainless Steel
Strap Option : tan / black stitch

The Parts:

44mm Luminor style case, polished steel with sapphire
35mm Custom sandwich dial with orange lume
44mm All black hands with superlume
24mm tubes and screw bars
Mounting plates and screws for 6497

For the second watch I plan on getting a nice ETA 6497 and mixing an matching the parts from the 2 watches until I get something I like. I might even get one of those 6497 kits from TimeZone and assemble the movement myself.

Anyway, I can't wait. (even though it seems like I'm in for a long one) Should be a lot of fun. Something tells me this will become quite addicting.


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

One disappointing aspect of GETAT is that their selection of individually sold dials isn't nearly as good as the selection available when you order a whole watch. Anybody know a good source for sterile sandwich dials with good lume that fit a 44mm Marina case?


----------



## Travelling ash (Jul 4, 2012)

My Getat timeline:
Order placed 7/14
Payment processed 7/15 and received email that gun colored movement was out of stock, so price was auto reduced $10 Received a shipping email on 7/27 with tracking number
Tracking number did not start working until 8/20
Watch left HK on 8/21
I received the watch yesterday, 8/26

On a side note, the watch was just packed in bubble wrap and in a cardboard shipping box. Not real watch box, no instructions, no shipping paperwork, no business card, etc. Nothing. But the watch is like I ordered and looks great. Got the 47mm mechanical pilot watch.


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

billbrasky said:


> One disappointing aspect of GETAT is that their selection of individually sold dials isn't nearly as good as the selection available when you order a whole watch. Anybody know a good source for sterile sandwich dials with good lume that fit a 44mm Marina case?


More kind of odd things about this guy. I emailed him a couple days before I placed my order and asked if I could upgrade the crystal on the 44mm mini fiddy to sapphire. He responds back stating the case only comes with mineral. Yet, I can order the exact same case individually and get a sapphire upgrade no problem.

Oh well, not a big deal, just kind of weird.


----------



## kratos0107 (Jul 24, 2013)

kindly post pics of the newly received TAT watches. just want the urgency to come up more. LOL


----------



## tomieg (Aug 21, 2013)

Woohoo! A week and 2 days later i finally recieve an invoice. Now to sit back and forget about it for a while...


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

Just paid my order to Manbu. Let´s see how long it takes.


----------



## robatreides65 (Jul 23, 2013)

tmuckle said:


> Just paid my order to Manbu. Let´s see how long it takes.


My order from Manbu was 8 days start to finish, but I did get hit with an import charge (Only £11.83 but still something that didn't happen with Military Time) but he was very quick I'm in the UK just for info.


----------



## munkeyface (May 16, 2013)

tomieg said:


> Woohoo! A week and 2 days later i finally recieve an invoice. Now to sit back and forget about it for a while...


 Me too!! 
8-19 placed order
8-27 paypal invoice received

Fire and forget.


----------



## Blunderact (Aug 7, 2012)

This is a good attitude to avoid impatience..


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

Got my invoice today, only took a day and a half.


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

tmuckle said:


> Just paid my order to Manbu. Let´s see how long it takes.


Well his techniciantold to him that it is not possible to replace automatic movement with hand winding one which I already did so he did not sell me the dial and hands that I needed. So he refunded me. Weird... Tried to explain him that is already been done so I don´t need anything else but the dial and hands but no...


----------



## productred (Jun 19, 2012)

my one


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

Congratulations :-!

Is that the grey lume for dial & hands? or the dark grey?
Looks good

I'm waiting for my watch with silver hands+white lume, grey numerals, brushed case, sapphire, vintage wooden brown strap with white stitch


productred said:


> my one


----------



## kratos0107 (Jul 24, 2013)

productred said:


> my one


nice! cant wait till i get mine


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Been a while since this saw some wrist time









Sent from my Sony Xperia Z


----------



## productred (Jun 19, 2012)

Base Watch: st44og V Sterile 44mm Black Dial with Orange Superlume
Buckle: Pre-V
Case: Titanium
Dial Lume: Grey US
Front Glass: Sapphire
Hands colour: silver
Hands Lume: Grey US
Movement: Normal Steel
Stitch: Beige
Strap: Seal Brown



abo_hosni said:


> Congratulations :-!
> 
> Is that the grey lume for dial & hands? or the dark grey?
> Looks good
> ...


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

Finally Tat gave me working tracking number. I wonder why he even says that something is posted and why not just say that he collects many orders and posts them in two, three or four weeks...


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

tmuckle said:


> Finally Tat gave me working tracking number. I wonder why he even says that something is posted and why not just say that he collects many orders and posts them in two, three or four weeks...


I think it's a chinese thing (I don't want to insult anybody). Everytime I buy something of a chinese dealer it's the same story. I get information that my item has been sent, I ask for the tracking number. They don't replay, then I get a reply 2 weeks later with the tracking number. Then I check the tracking number and turns out they sent it the day before.


----------



## robatreides65 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Getat just arrived 44mm Lumi titanium sterile dial white lume hands and face Sapphire crystal hazel grey strap beige stitching absolutely love it, some of my poor pictures for which I apologize.


----------



## robatreides65 (Jul 23, 2013)

Have to say what people have said about Getat being worth the wait is totally true quality and finish are just spot on just feels a grade up from Military time, don't get me wrong 
Military time watch I have is fantastic but this is just a bit more special, worth the extra few £s and the wait.


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

robatreides65 said:


> Have to say what people have said about Getat being worth the wait is totally true quality and finish are just spot on just feels a grade up from Military time, don't get me wrong
> Military time watch I have is fantastic but this is just a bit more special, worth the extra few £s and the wait.


Hope I´m writing the same thing next week.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

robatreides65 said:


> Have to say what people have said about Getat being worth the wait is totally true quality and finish are just spot on just feels a grade up from Military time, don't get me wrong
> Military time watch I have is fantastic but this is just a bit more special, worth the extra few £s and the wait.
> 
> View attachment 1205240


Except for the sapphire, I have the same watch and I agree completely.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Getat mini fiddy on ammo strap!


----------



## limmrich (Aug 14, 2013)

limmrich said:


> Hi fellow WUSers, I have been a long time lurker on this forum but this is the first time I am posting something.
> 
> I recently ordered a Radiomir homage form Tat after being tempted by the many beautiful examples on this thread. Like most of Tat's customers, I waited patiently for more than a month before I finally received the watch. And while the watch looked great, there was a deep gouge in the plexi crystal, which was so distracting it made the watch unwearable.
> 
> ...


Just an update:
Finally received a response from Tat yesterday, in the form of a Paypal email with my full refund. I think he grew sick of seeing my emails every few days!


----------



## Blunderact (Aug 7, 2012)

limmrich said:


> Just an update:
> Finally received a response from Tat yesterday, in the form of a Paypal email with my full refund. I think he grew sick of seeing my emails every few days!


Good to hear that. It makes buying again comfortable knowing we could get refund in case of trouble.


----------



## snip3r (Apr 14, 2013)

_27 June Confirm order with Tat but I think he is still on holidays_
_12 July Receive Paypal Invoice and Paid_
_27 July Tracking # received, 
22 Aug Tracking finally enabled
24 Aug Item left HKG
30 Aug Item received

No way am I going to order again._


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

2 months is long but not so bad and quite usual ... especially that the watch needs to be built in between as it is custom made.


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

I´m not complaining so much about the delivery time, because it says 2-6 weeks and that´s kind of normal. But the overall customer service, not answering mails and not knowing much of anything, is what bothers me. I haven´t had this much of trouble enquiring or changing my order with any other seller or shop ever.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

tmuckle said:


> I´m not complaining so much about the delivery time, because it says 2-6 weeks and that´s kind of normal. But the overall customer service, not answering mails and not knowing much of anything, is what bothers me. I haven´t had this much of trouble enquiring or changing my order with any other seller or shop ever.


Communication is everything. After reading so many posts in this thread, I don't see myself ever ordering from Getat, no matter the quality of his work. It would drive me nuts to wait for 6-8 weeks without so much as an ETA. It's just bad business IMO.


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

My getat watch has just reached my US postal address in Oregon 
It'll be in my hands within 14 days.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Things need to be put in perspective I think.

I ordered at least 10 times on Getat site and always received my orders within 4-8 weeks, and always received exactly what I ordered.

All the watches that are in my possession still run. And I also have modified them a lot myself. So the quality is far from junk.

Now I did not yet try to change 5 times my orders after the payment, nor do I bother him with useless reminder emails. This guy probably does not have an army of employees to deal with customer support but at this price point, what do you expect.

Try to contact Rolex or IWC customer support about a watch or order question, you will see:
- that you'll probably never receive an answer before at least a week
- that they will send you a preformatted answer and direct you to 'your nearest AD'

Just my 2 cents here.


----------



## robatreides65 (Jul 23, 2013)

sergio65 said:


> Things need to be put in perspective I think.
> 
> I ordered at least 10 times on Getat site and always received my orders within 4-8 weeks, and always received exactly what I ordered.
> 
> ...


I agree entirely the guy seems like a one man band to keep costs down, producing a great product for the money, if it were here in the UK the labour cost alone would be so high that it would put most people off. My take on this is if you don't have to order from him if you don't want to but if you do you know what to expect it's well documented, we all want the best possible price and the highest quality but there have to be some compromises. Just my opinion.


----------



## redmosquito13 (Jul 16, 2013)

Just ordered my first Getat. Ordered 22/8, invoiced and paid 28/8, email saying Paypal payment recieved 30/8 and tracking number to follow. This seems to be when things slow to a crawl, but as my dear old Gran used to say, "a watched pot never boils", so I hopefully good things come to those who wait. For the price and the quality that people here have mentioned I'm not worried. .........yet, lol.


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

Well I got my 47mm PVD Sub from Getat. Unfortunately it´s 99% same as the one from Manbu.... Was it worth the trouble....?

Nice watch, no doubt about that.


----------



## Wilma065 (Jan 11, 2013)

_Superlume New 44mm Mini Fiddy Case Brown "MM" Automatic Date Watch
Buckle Style : Pre-V
Case Option : Brushed Case with Polished Bezel
Dial Lume : 09) Beige
Hands Lume : 09) Beige
Strap Option : Vintage Wooden Brown / beige stitch

_Order placed: 8/19
Paypal invoice received (after sending a friendly email reminder): 8/27
Tracking Number Received: 9/05

The wait is on.


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

Received my non-working tracking number today. Order was placed on 8/27. Making progress!


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

Getat 47mm MM Submariner.


----------



## munkeyface (May 16, 2013)

I'm part of the latest tracking number batch.

8-19 placed order 
8-27 paypal invoice received 
9-5 tracking number received


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Decided to pass on the Ticino chrono & play "waiting for Getat".

44mm Superlume California Style Sandwich Dial Watch
Buckle Style : Pre-V
Case Option : Titanium
Dial Lume : 05) C3
Front glass : Sapphire
Hands Colour : black / white stitch
Hands Lume : 05) C3
Movement : Skeleton PVD Gun Colour
Strap Option : Seal Brown / black stitch

So, has anyone actually gotten black hands with white stitching?


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

I suppose some WUS members have just received a patch of getat watches. Where are their pics then  ? 

Mine will arrive a few days.


----------



## redmosquito13 (Jul 16, 2013)

"Waiting for Getat" ....ROFL

mm44og V Marina Militare 44mm Black Dial with Orange Superlume Watch
> Buckle Style : Pre-V
> Case Option : PVD black
> Dial Lume : 07) Orange
> Front glass : Mineral Glass
> Hands Colour : All Black
> Hands Lume : 07) Orange
> Movement : Normal Stainless Steel
> Strap Option : Seal Brown / white stitch 

Received my tracking number today as well. Looks like a cosy little cohort here on WUS. Who will get theirs first????


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Melbourne Watch co Pam Homage on bronzed Nato
great communicatio, 45 emails exchanged and total three weeks from first discussion to being shipped. worth it? oh yea!

Brushed Ti sapphire crystal, display back, sterile dial black sandwich , gold hands,no sub seconds hand, destro.


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

Just collected these items from our local post office

View attachment 1216654
>>

Within a minute after wearing it for the first time

View attachment 1216655


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

.


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

sergio65 said:


> you should remove these photos


Done


----------



## tomieg (Aug 21, 2013)

abo_hosni said:


> Just collected these items from our local post office
> 
> View attachment 1216654
> >>
> ...


 Nice! Is that w/ the tan strap + white stitching from Getat?


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

tomieg said:


> Nice! Is that w/ the tan strap + white stitching from Getat?


My custom watch from getat comes with:
- Base watch: mm44wt V : Marina Militare 44mm Black Dial with Superlume Watch
- Brushed SS case
- Sapphire crystal (very slightly domed)
- Grey lume (not dark grey) numerals on non-sterile dial (it says "Mxxxx Mxxxxxx")
- Polished silver hands with white lume
- Vintage wooden brown strap + white stitch (It's comfortable to wear, not stiff as expected, & smells beefy)
- Buckle: Pre-V (Actually the watch came with a "Premium" one
- Hand wind movement: Normal SS , it comes with swan neck micro-adjustment option at no more $$

The watch came with a synthetic leather, stitched box with a pillow. Nicely protected with plastic wrapping over SS parts & the crystal + bubble wrapping

All cost 112 USD
Took 58 days shipped to Egypt (from payment date)







>







>







>







>







>







>







>







>







>


----------



## redmosquito13 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi Abo,

Off topic, but is that a Peugeot 504 you're driving? I owned one back in the day and it looks awfully familiar.


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

redmosquito13 said:


> Hi Abo,
> 
> Off topic, but is that a Peugeot 504 you're driving? I owned one back in the day and it looks awfully familiar.


Yes, it's my dad's 1977 Peugeot 504. We still keep it, restored & running great  !
History Never Dies, abo_hosni: Peugeot 504 Restoration -
History Never Dies, abo_hosni:

I've even added air conditioning (It's hot in Egypt now) hence the closed window  & a fully digital speedometer/tachometer/temp. monitor 
Digital speedometer, tachometer & engine temperature display - YouTube
My digital dashboard at night - YouTube
My digital dashboard at morning  - YouTube
check other videos for more info


----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)

abo_hosni said:


> My custom watch from getat comes with:
> - Base watch: mm44wt V : Marina Militare 44mm Black Dial with Superlume Watch
> - Brushed SS case
> - Sapphire crystal (very slightly domed)
> ...


It looks great on a stainless strap! Did it came from Tat or did you got it somewhere else?


----------



## kratos0107 (Jul 24, 2013)

FinAlly, i got my hands laid on a Tat watch i ordered. I totally agree that it's worth the wait. The quality and the finish is beyond my expectation. Will post pics later.

btw, do you put your Tat watches on a winder, to those who got the automatic movement?


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

Runaque said:


> It looks great on a stainless strap! Did it came from Tat or did you got it somewhere else?


I got mine used from ebay for about 45 USD
You'll find it on ebay for 65 USD brand new. Also check the other version with polished inserts. Getat offers the same brushed bracelet, but the cost + getat delay put me off.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Here's a couple of mine:

Pam 448 California dial Radiomir homage from Getatat on hazel grey strap w/ beige stiching
Dat plexi















Base Radiomir 45mm from Getat on dark brown w/ white stitch strap (totally matching my Sperry's 








Sterile Dial 44mm Luminor Marina homage from Jackson/Military Time on Crown & Buckle Silas leather strap


----------



## ayung (Jul 12, 2012)

has anyone order parts from getat? i just order parts from getat but have not received the paypal detail to be pay. when ordering parts is it the same like order watch? which takes 2 months? 

thanks guys


----------



## airsky (Jul 8, 2013)

Tat complete my watch and send this photo


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

For parts, the payment email may take some time as not all parts are always in stock I guess, however once the payment is made, the sending is quite fast, now from sending to delivery there's a 2 to 3 weeks wait.


----------



## ayung (Jul 12, 2012)

sergio65 said:


> For parts, the payment email may take some time as not all parts are always in stock I guess, however once the payment is made, the sending is quite fast, now from sending to delivery there's a 2 to 3 weeks wait.


thanks, thats not too bad then..


----------



## ayung (Jul 12, 2012)

mesaboogie18 said:


> Here's a couple of mine:
> 
> Pam 448 California dial Radiomir homage from Getatat on hazel grey strap w/ beige stiching
> Dat plexi
> ...


thank radio Pam448 looks so nice!!! makes me want to order 1 too..


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

ayung, it's a very nice watch. So far it's keeping great time. The plexi glass crystal looks amazing in person. I really love Getat's leather straps. They're very chunky and the leather is soft right off the bat.


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)

*Dajiwatch*

Ordered: 08/09/2013
Received confirmation of payment: the same day
Received tracking number: 09/09/2013
Started racking and viewing progress of parcel:10/9/2013
I`ll keep you posted when it`ll arrive.


----------



## airsky (Jul 8, 2013)

dbonddental said:


> *Dajiwatch*
> 
> Ordered: 08/09/2013
> Received confirmation of payment: the same day
> ...


Please share which model you'd ordered.


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)

airsky said:


> Please share which model you'd ordered.


I`ll just post the link so on the site will not be a obvious photo of the actual watch...
Parnis Marina Militare watch with swan neck and sandy gray strap as a +.


----------



## tomieg (Aug 21, 2013)

Mine finally came in today after 1.5 months! I got the superlume option and albeit at times it does look a bit overly neon/green but overall i am happy with the product! |>


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Phantom Fiddy on a black leather Natostrapco zulu.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

This is the first and last time I click "like" for a pic of a dude's crotch. For the record, I like THE WATCH.



Negakinu said:


> Phantom Fiddy on a black leather Natostrapco zulu.


----------



## tmuckle (Jun 26, 2013)

Anyone has the 60mm version? I think that could be the next for me. 47mm looks like a "normal watch" on my wrist and the 80/130 straps are usually little bit too short so maybe the 60mm would do the trick...


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> This is the first and last time I click "like" for a pic of a dude's crotch. For the record, I like THE WATCH.


Yeah, keep telling yourself that...


----------



## chrischoi (Feb 3, 2012)

Is this still the correct address? 
GETAT WATCH CO. - pilot watch, marina watch, 6497 6498 movement,Custom made watch, Case set, Watch acessories

I've been filling out the Inquiry form and sending it in. Been a couple days. Sent 3 messages and have not heard back.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Give it a week or two. I put in an order on Sept. 6th & just got the order confirmation & payment emails today. That's the right site, he's just slow.


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)

dbonddental said:


> *Dajiwatch*
> 
> Ordered: 08/09/2013
> Received confirmation of payment: the same day
> ...


Arrived at the door today...so, 10 days to Europe. Dajiwatch made excellent time and the piece is exacly what I expected, swan neck finishings are amazing.I will certainly order from him again.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Who said leather zulus don't look good on PAMs?


----------



## lazyvalet (Apr 4, 2013)

Just got my homage from Military Time / ..........:

mm - Imgur
mm2 - Imgur

Keeps better time than my 4 month old hamiliton auto. >_>


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Here's my Getat 44mm luminor with sterile dial, Ti case and custom vintage leather strap I ordered separately:


----------



## mpgolfpro (Jul 29, 2013)

sergio65 said:


> Here's my Getat 44mm luminor with sterile dial, Ti case and custom vintage leather strap I ordered separately:


What lume did you go with? Im about to order this exact watch but with the second hands as well. How long did it take you to get the watch from the time you placed the order?


----------



## munkeyface (May 16, 2013)

There is a typhoon about to hit Hong Kong, so be prepared for little bit longer wait : (


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Superluminova, lume is very good.

I don't like the second hand, the white paint looks cheap.


----------



## mpgolfpro (Jul 29, 2013)

sergio65 said:


> Superluminova, lume is very good.
> 
> I don't like the second hand, the white paint looks cheap.


Hm, I was under the impression that the second hand would be the same color as the hour and minute hand, in your case, blue. That might make me rethink the second hand.


----------



## munkeyface (May 16, 2013)

Getat Tracking
8-19 placed order 
8-27 paypal invoice received 
9-5 tracking number received
9-18 tracking starts working/received in Hong Kong


----------



## gogmeister (Apr 4, 2013)

Can anybody who owns the 40mm or 42mm version please tell me what the lug-to-lug dimensions are? Would love to get some of the 44mm+ versions, but from personal exeprience my 5,2 inch wrist can only handle 43mm diameter and 48mm lug- to-lug tops. I know that this watch is supposed to wear big, but there are limits for me. 
Thank you!


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

munkeyface said:


> Getat Tracking
> 8-19 placed order
> 8-27 paypal invoice received
> 9-5 tracking number received
> 9-18 tracking starts working/received in Hong Kong


I was part of that order as well, got my tracking number on the same date, but mine still isn't working. I'm not worried about it, but just curious how you went about tracking yours. I'm using the link I got in the email and putting in the tracking number. That takes me to a page called "others" where I put in my number again. At that point it says there is no information available.


----------



## munkeyface (May 16, 2013)

billbrasky said:


> I was part of that order as well, got my tracking number on the same date, but mine still isn't working. I'm not worried about it, but just curious how you went about tracking yours. I'm using the link I got in the email and putting in the tracking number. That takes me to a page called "others" where I put in my number again. At that point it says there is no information available.


There is a part where it says you can check "other regions" a drop down menu opens and I chose "speedpost USA" then it took me to USPS tracking. Enter your tracking there and voila. Provided you are in the U.S. of course.


----------



## chrischoi (Feb 3, 2012)

I just put in my order. How does the payment work? Does he send an invoice? Is that when you submit the order, when he's about to start or before he ships?


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

You put in an order on the site, selecting the watch or whatever you're buying & ending with selecting shipping & payment method. A week or two later, you'll get order confirmation & payment invoice emails. Some time after that (which is where I'm at atm), you'll recieve a (probably nonworking) tracking number. Something like a month after the whole process began, whether your tracking number says so or not, you'll end up with a package.


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

munkeyface said:


> There is a part where it says you can check "other regions" a drop down menu opens and I chose "speedpost USA" then it took me to USPS tracking. Enter your tracking there and voila. Provided you are in the U.S. of course.


Thanks. Tracking number still not working, but I'll keep trying.


----------



## airsky (Jul 8, 2013)

airsky said:


> View attachment 1219592
> 
> Tat complete my watch and send this photo


Ever since I placed order on June 20th and am still waiting patiently for this watch despite countless emails.


----------



## Blunderact (Aug 7, 2012)

airsky said:


> Ever since I placed order on June 20th and am still waiting patiently for this watch despite countless emails.


Thats way too unacceptable!

Blunderact


----------



## Wilma065 (Jan 11, 2013)

Blunderact said:


> Thats way too unacceptable!
> 
> Blunderact


I have to agree. I ordered on 8/18 and I have mine already.


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

Wilma065 said:


> I have to agree. I ordered on 8/18 and I have mine already.


Really? I was part of that order, when did you receive it? Are you in the US?


----------



## Wilma065 (Jan 11, 2013)

billbrasky said:


> Really? I was part of that order, when did you receive it? Are you in the US?


I'm in FL and I got mine last Friday. Unfortunately, my wife has decided that she wants to torture me and present it to me on my birthday which is still two weeks away. She tells me it's nice. o|


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)

airsky said:


> Ever since I placed order on June 20th and am still waiting patiently for this watch despite countless emails.


I really don`t understand you guys...why do you accept to torture yourselves and not go with Dajiwatch? same stuff, same prices, excellent communication and a 10 days delivery time to Europe.


----------



## airsky (Jul 8, 2013)

dbonddental said:


> I really don`t understand you guys...why do you accept to torture yourselves and not go with Dajiwatch? same stuff, same prices, excellent communication and a 10 days delivery time to Europe.


I'm sick and tired and beginning to lose interest in him.

You just wake me up and am directing my order to Dajiwatch. His prices is so much cheaper comparing to him and will post again when receive the watch.

Why should we be mentally tortured and be wise direct your order to Parnis Marina Militare watch.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Previously it seemed like there were just odd periods where Getat would be incommunicado but the watches showed up relatively reliably. I'm not sure that is now the case. However there still seems to be consensus that the watches remain of a higher quality including the handmade straps, which you would otherwise have to order from a different source.


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)

Aitch said:


> Previously it seemed like there were just odd periods where Getat would be incommunicado but the watches showed up relatively reliably. I'm not sure that is now the case. However there still seems to be consensus that the watches remain of a higher quality including the handmade straps, which you would otherwise have to order from a different source.


As per the straps, I can`t agree more, the normal ones are crap. But I ordered the sandy grey strap with 10$ extra costs ( as well as the swan neck Unitas) and it`s a fair strap for the price, 4mm thick and nice buckle. Anyhow, already ordered a hand made strap. Overall the quality of the watch is superok and, as I said before, communication and delivery time are indisputably in his favour.


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

Wilma065 said:


> I'm in FL and I got mine last Friday. Unfortunately, my wife has decided that she wants to torture me and present it to me on my birthday which is still two weeks away. She tells me it's nice. o|


Haha, good luck with that. It's interesting that you received yours so quickly, congrats. Meanwhile my tracking number still doesn't work. Oh well, I know that the tracking numbers sometimes never work.


----------



## Wilma065 (Jan 11, 2013)

billbrasky said:


> Haha, good luck with that. It's interesting that you received yours so quickly, congrats. Meanwhile my tracking number still doesn't work. Oh well, I know that the tracking numbers sometimes never work.


After reading the multitude of posts regarding ignored emails, I tried a different approach with him. I started each correspondence with "Hello friend" and ended each with "Thank you sir". It seems to have worked as he either responded immediately or took an action (paypal notice received, tracking number started working). It took exactly one month to arrive after placing my order.

I'm not saying this approach will work for everyone but it did for me.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Wilma065 said:


> After reading the multitude of posts regarding ignored emails, I tried a different approach with him. I started each correspondence with "Hello friend" and ended each with "Thank you sir". It seems to have worked as he either responded immediately or took an action (paypal notice received, tracking number started working). It took exactly one month to arrive after placing my order.
> 
> I'm not saying this approach will work for everyone but it did for me.


"Høflighed koster ingenting." - A saying here in Denmark, meaning "Politeness costs nothing". It costs YOU nothing, and yet it is so often the grease that is needed to set the wheels in motion, which you seem to have found out.


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

Tracking number started working today.

Date ordered: 8/26
Invoice sent: 8/28
Tracking# Received: 9/5
Tracking number working: 9/26


----------



## yapfl (Sep 27, 2013)

Hello! I'm addicted to panerai homages after browsing through this thread! Finally placed an order at Getat for a mini fiddy.
But I've only received an order information via email but nothing about the payment instructions yet. This is a normal situation for Getat right?


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

yapfl said:


> Hello! I'm addicted to panerai homages after browsing through this thread! Finally placed an order at Getat for a mini fiddy.
> But I've only received an order information via email but nothing about the payment instructions yet. This is a normal situation for Getat right?


Yes sir, you should receive an email soon from Paypal with an invoice.


----------



## el_Fernando (Sep 27, 2013)

Hoonnu said:


> "Høflighed koster ingenting." - A saying here in Denmark, meaning "Politeness costs nothing". It costs YOU nothing, and yet it is so often the grease that is needed to set the wheels in motion, which you seem to have found out.


I'm in high-tech sales here in the USA. I use the term "kill em' with kindness". It is my secret weapon!


----------



## JakeLA (Jun 6, 2013)

Since Panerai just copied the watches that Rolex supplied to the Italian Navy, wouldn't a Panerai homage also be a Rolex homage?


----------



## munkeyface (May 16, 2013)

AWWW YEAH!!! Tracking says my package is stateside!!! Does anyone know if Getat uses signature confirmation? I'm never home when the mailman delivers.


----------



## Wilma065 (Jan 11, 2013)

munkeyface said:


> AWWW YEAH!!! Tracking says my package is stateside!!! Does anyone know if Getat uses signature confirmation? I'm never home when the mailman delivers.


He does not.


----------



## fridge_raider (Jul 2, 2013)

Just got my tracking number from Tat. Now to forget and be surprised in about a month when it comes in. Specs belows.

Superlume 44mm luminor style case black dial with white numberals watch
Buckle Style : Pre-V
Case Option : Brushed Steel
Dial Lume : 05) C3
Front glass : Sapphire
Hands Colour : Silver
Hands Lume : 05) C3
Movement : Normal Stainless Steel
Strap Option : Seal Brown / beige stitch


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Any chance of actually seeing some watches as the title of the post suggests? Instead of endless discussions on how long you've been waiting etc.


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

dfl3506 said:


> Any chance of actually seeing some watches as the title of the post suggests? Instead of endless discussions on how long you've been waiting etc.


Well if anyone is interested I've got one of my custom builds for sale now for $325 USD plus shipping:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=6668791



















Cheers,

Suj.


----------



## KickToc (Sep 5, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

KickToc said:


> Very nice!


You on IG? Kinda surprised you haven't been here longer. Welcome!


----------



## lactardjosh (Nov 15, 2012)

KickToc said:


> Very nice!





3ther said:


> You on IG? Kinda surprised you haven't been here longer. Welcome!


Welcome Doc!
Didn't take long for you to get noticed. Haha...


----------



## productred (Jun 19, 2012)

just a quick question to the getat luminor style handwind owners, do you have a rattling sound when the watch is shaken along the 12-6 axis?


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

productred said:


> just a quick question to the getat luminor style handwind owners, do you have a rattling sound when the watch is shaken along the 12-6 axis?


No rattling in mine.


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

productred said:


> just a quick question to the getat luminor style handwind owners, do you have a rattling sound when the watch is shaken along the 12-6 axis?


Sounds like the movement to case tabs and screws are not fixed properly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## productred (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi SKrishnan,

You are in Melb too. Cool. Would you happen to offer a service so I can get my watch looked at (for a reasonable fee of course)? =)

Cheers!
red



SKrishnan said:


> Sounds like the movement to case tabs and screws are not fixed properly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redmosquito13 (Jul 16, 2013)

Arrived in the mail yesterday. Ordered late August.














And with the rest of the "family". The three on the right may be up for sale soon.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

redmosquito13 said:


> Arrived in the mail yesterday. Ordered late August.
> View attachment 1239040
> 
> View attachment 1239041
> ...


Looks good. Which lume option is that? Orange?


----------



## redmosquito13 (Jul 16, 2013)

Iliyan said:


> Looks good. Which lume option is that? Orange?


Yep. Stronger than I would have thought too.


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

back on the wrist after a 3 day vacation!

just mounted this superb dow modded bj shark strap with pre-v sewn-in buckle and it is the most comfortable strap combo yet.

strap was waterproof but i have treated with mink oil and also water repellent....

this will not be coming off my wrist so my new obris morgan daily beater will need to go!! lol


----------



## Potatotree (Mar 22, 2011)

ranstam said:


> I Got my MM from Jackson Tse last week and im super happy. Total time from ordering to when i had it on my wrist was about 12days(although Jackson said it would take about 2-4weeks total). Good communication, parcel-ID deliverd as promised. The watch is very nice as well. The only thing not 100% is that the strap was slightly too wide(1mm) for the buckle, so there is some scratchmarks on the strap, but for 75$ with shipping im super happy! It keeps time really well, about -5s/day.
> 
> View attachment 887160


Can you still get this watch for that price through Jackson Tse?

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## munkeyface (May 16, 2013)

Got my Getat Radiomir homage in the mail yesterday and it a beauty.Very pleased with the quality and overall experience.

Getat Tracking 
8-19 placed order 
8-27 paypal invoice received 
9-5 tracking number received 
9-18 tracking starts working/received in Hong Kong
10-2 watch is on my wrist

Made the order and payed, then I forgot about it for a month and what do you know? Watch showed up even though I didn't constantly harangue the guy via email.


----------



## munkeyface (May 16, 2013)

> st47caliog V 47mm Black Sandwich California DIal with Orange Superlume Watch
> Buckle Style : Pre-V
> Case Option : Brushed Steel
> Dial Lume : 07) Orange
> Hands Colour : Silver
> Hands Lume : 07) Orange
> Movement : Normal Stainless Steel
> Strap Option : Vintage Wooden Brown / black stitch

Love the watch. Only thing is the movement is LOUD. If it's quiet I can hear it ticking with my arm at length.


----------



## Jonney (Feb 20, 2012)

Munkeyface,

How's the lume on your new Getat radiomir? I'm looking to get one like yours. It looks awesome.

Thanks,
Jonney


Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

munkeyface said:


> View attachment 1240286
> 
> > st47caliog V 47mm Black Sandwich California DIal with Orange Superlume Watch
> > Buckle Style : Pre-V
> ...


Can you please post some more pictures? Especially of the strap, I am thinking of ordering the same combination so that will help.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Placed order on Sept. 6
Payed on Sept. 17
Tracking information sent Sept. 27, started working a couple of days later
Arrived Oct. 3

44mm Cal dial luminor, ti case, C3 lume, skeletonized movement, seal brown strap w/black stitch, spotty photoshop caseback 
















You guys talking about loud movement must be bats. This thing is only loud compared to my nigh silent divers, which I can still hear around 3" away.

My only compaint is that the crown guard angles didn't allow it to sit flush with the case. After trying to sand it down, it still didn't sit well enough for my taste, so I just put it away for the time being. I think I actually prefer it without. Otherwise, this thing has really surprised me with regards to quality. I set my expectations low so I wouldn't be horribly disappointed if something _did_ go sour but, strap & all, I'm more than satisfied.


----------



## munkeyface (May 16, 2013)

The lume is good. Starts orange then fades to green and lasts. The strap is amazing, thick and comfortable and my color choice, _vintage wooden brown_, really compliments the orange indices. The only option I would have done differently is gone with the skeletonized movement. As NinthSphere mentioned his is quiet, certainly mine isn't.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

productred said:


> just a quick question to the getat luminor style handwind owners, do you have a rattling sound when the watch is shaken along the 12-6 axis?


No, mine doesn't do that.


----------



## CWMV (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok so these three PAM homage threads have convinced me I need a few of them.
Quick question to the manbush owners-how is the lume? Getat has the option for C3, but I don't see that at manbush.


----------



## ayess (Oct 6, 2013)

planning to order a getat watch, just wondering for the people that have ordered previously do you add it to cart and wait for a receipt? or do email him with all the specific info and requests? tia


----------



## robatreides65 (Jul 23, 2013)

ayess said:


> planning to order a getat watch, just wondering for the people that have ordered previously do you add it to cart and wait for a receipt? or do email him with all the specific info and requests? tia


Hi just put in your cart click buy and wait for the email from paypal requesting payment, as far as I remember that's how my order went but the receipt can take anything from hours to weeks to process from what I've read mine took about 4-5 days before I received a payment request from paypal.


----------



## ayess (Oct 6, 2013)

robatreides65 said:


> Hi just put in your cart click buy and wait for the email from paypal requesting payment, as far as I remember that's how my order went but the receipt can take anything from hours to weeks to process from what I've read mine took about 4-5 days before I received a payment request from paypal.


oh okay sweet! thanks for the reply..
i've placed an order so lets see how it goes! i guess i'm prepared for the wait time so im gonna forget about it for a while.. haha


----------



## GeneH (Jul 25, 2013)

What about this watch? It looks pretty neat, can't find anything about them tho but I like it a lot.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

I saw one of those "Archive" watches a couple of days ago, either on Amazon or the bay. Specs said something about a Japanese quartz movement.


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

Disseminating my getat watch photos within WUS forums ;-)


----------



## chrischoi (Feb 3, 2012)

Just want to let you guys know, paid Getat on the 23rd. Got Tracking today.


----------



## ayess (Oct 6, 2013)

chrischoi said:


> Just want to let you guys know, paid Getat on the 23rd. Got Tracking today.


nice, i placed an order on the 8th and paid right away. since then tat and ive been in-touch regarding some requests i've made. heard from him today saying the 2 watches will be ready in 5 days! can't really complain if he's a one man show making multiple watches, takes him time and patience on our end.


----------



## taz00 (Jul 31, 2013)

Here is my recent arrival from Getat.
Titanium case, sapphire crystal, white superlume dial and hands, vintage strap.
Order placed 31/08, invoice sent 05/09, tracking number sent 17/09, watch received 08/10.
No communication or order change. I just placed the order, payed the invoiced when it was sent and waited for the watch.














































Sorry for the crappy phone pics.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Beats the hell out of my shots. I fully endorse the Ron Popeil approach w/Getat. Just set it & forget it.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Here's my old (three years, I guess) titanium homage from Getat... Ti case, sapphire, superlume...


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

Thought I'd share, just received my Military Time 47mm 1950 White SuperLume. 26mm Oxblood Leather strap from Panatime! Loving the watch. Someone approached me from Italy to compliment my Panerai and I thanked them and told them its a Homage and they pulled out their Panerai and we compared notes. Beautiful watch!


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

Got my first TAT about a week ago. I'm thrilled with it and it hasn't left my wrist.


----------



## robatreides65 (Jul 23, 2013)

This is my Getat Titanium sapphire white superlume, had this one a couple of months now and very happy with it for quality price etc.


----------



## sangdraax (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm thinking about placing an order for one or two of these... But the Getat website is confusing as hell. Do you actually pick out all the parts? Do you just select options after you click on the picture of the case you want in the "watch" section? I'm not trying to be obtuse here, I'm just actually confused... Does Dajiwatch have the same quality stuff as Getat? Is it worth buying more than one at a time to save on shipping?

So many questions.


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

You can either order fully assembled watches or parts seperately. If you select a complete watch, on the order page you get to select what options you want, like type of lume, hands, strap, etc.

After you submit your order you wait. He'll send you an invoice within a couple days. Pay that, then wait more.

I think it would be worth ordering more than one, I wish I had



Sent from my RM-877_nam_att_205 using Tapatalk


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

been awhile since i've worn this one, I forgot how much of a pain winding it can be, as the crow/guard and case are all very tightly packed in

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z


----------



## IJBuelligan (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes Placed an order and heard nothing for a few days then an email saying watch was shipped plus tracking number Took about 2 weeks from placing order till receipt of watch


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Let me guess, Getat?


----------



## chrischoi (Feb 3, 2012)

About how long is the average time for the tracking to kick in?


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

chrischoi said:


> About how long is the average time for the tracking to kick in?


It's not very reliable. My tracking never worked at all. Just showed up one day as a pleasant surprise.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Time to show off the incoming custom built cronografo, based on a fake prototype watch idea and a Ferrari case. Bead blasted case, new dome plexi, customized dial and painted hands. Enjoy!


----------



## cameron202105 (May 23, 2012)

Getat watches.I've had terrible luck with them ! Only had the watch for about two weeks then it broke. Basically no communication from tat after he didn't fix the watch now I'm having to try and get it fixed and a local watch maker after already paying for shipping back to china what a nightmare. Maybe it was my bad luck but I would stay away !


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Just noticed this now, it is a cold day here in manchester, but this isn't a good sign?!









Sent from my Sony Xperia Z


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)

Not a good sign at all...where did you order it from?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger on a 44mm PVD from Getat. Crossing my fingers I get my Christmas present by Christmas.


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

rpm1974 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a 44mm PVD from Getat. Crossing my fingers I get my Christmas present by Christmas.


Lol wish I knew. I just listed mine the other day. Coulda saved you the time.


----------



## taz00 (Jul 31, 2013)

tatt169 said:


> Just noticed this now, it is a cold day here in manchester, but this isn't a good sign?!


No, not a good sign. FWIW I tested mine at 4bar when I received it with no problems.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Got it from 'tat around 6 months ago , shame really as it's been seeing a lot of wrist time lately. Anybody experienced this on a watch or have any tips?! I had a very gently fan heater on it which improved it but it is still misted up now 10 hrs later


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

I had this (but smaller) on a watch, didn't go away, had to have it fixed by a professional (manufacturer in this case). 
Maybe now I would try opening it and cleaning the glass myself.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

3ther said:


> Lol wish I knew. I just listed mine the other day. Coulda saved you the time.


Thanks. If it had orange lume, I'd cancel my order.


----------



## chrischoi (Feb 3, 2012)

How do I know if I received Sapphire glass? 
If I received the wrong buckle from Getat, should I even bother contacting him for the correct one? 

Thanks.


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

I've got a getat watch on the way to me. After reading some of the posts here I'm wondering if ordering from him may have been a mistake. It has supposedly shipped, so I guess I'll know soon.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Just ordered a 44mm luminor PVD case, handwind with sub seconds at 9 o clock, black dial w/ orange numerals and a tan w/black stitch strap from 'tat. looking forward to this 'un!


----------



## TTC (Jan 28, 2008)

*Hands Down MM20*

​


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

chrischoi said:


> How do I know if I received Sapphire glass?
> If I received the wrong buckle from Getat, should I even bother contacting him for the correct one?
> 
> Thanks.


Edit: apparently the water test is a fairly foolproof way outside of the scratch test. Drip a few drops into your crystal and tilt it to the side. If the water beads and slides off: sapphire. If it bleeds and smears off: mineral.


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

3ther said:


> Edit: apparently the water test is a fairly foolproof way outside of the scratch test. Drip a few drops into your crystal and tilt it to the side. If the water beads and slides off: sapphire. If it bleeds and smears off: mineral.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Except for, I can clean my watches that have mineral crystals with an auto detailer and the water will bead really good.


----------



## watchoz (Oct 24, 2013)

I have always loved the Panerai Luminor but could never afford it. So it seems for $100-$130 or so for a Getat watch is a nice alternative that is well made. Are there any other alternatives that might be a bit quicker for delivery or anyone looking to sell a preowned one?


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-panerai-homage-part-2-a-352477.html

Part 2 has links to some homage makers. Getat for a while has been considered among the best for the money, although that's been questioned recently. For what it's worth, I had problems with the crown guard fit, but I still consider it worth the time & money.


----------



## tomieg (Aug 21, 2013)

tatt169 said:


> Just noticed this now, it is a cold day here in manchester, but this isn't a good sign?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've only had my miny fiddy for a little over 1 month and i'm experiencing the same issue! I've emailed Tat. Let's see if he even responds.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

I tried heating it a touch but the mist kept on appearing, ended up clearing it by leaving it in a bowl of dried rice overnight, looks like a gap between the case and caseback on mine but can't be sure..i don't have much faith in his after sale service, it's not even up to scratch pre sale when you would think he would want to make an effort.

Chris

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

Order placed for two 47mm with Getat . now i'll try to forget about it.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

insomniac2 said:


> Order placed for two 47mm with Getat . now i'll try to forget about it.


Speaking of forget, I think he forgot I placed an order a week ago today. (Waiting for my invoice).


----------



## mbordes (Mar 23, 2013)

I understand it takes a while to receive your gadat but I ordered on over a month ago sent a payment over 30 days ago and all I got was a tracking number that does not work. At what point do you think I should be concerned?


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't understand why people would buy from him, knowing what they know from this thread. It's not like he's the only one to buy these watches from.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Speaking of forget, I think he forgot I placed an order a week ago today. (Waiting for my invoice).


Me too, not sure I will follow up with payment tbh.. He's probably out trick or treatin'

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Shawnny said:


> I don't understand why people would buy from him, knowing what they know from this thread. It's not like he's the only one to buy these watches from.


For me it comes down to price and customization. Where else can I get this for $126 shipped?

Sterile 44mm Black Dial with Orange Superlume Watch
Buckle Style : Pre-V
Case Option : PVD black
Dial Lume : 07) Orange
Front glass : Sapphire
Hands Colour : All Black
Hands Lume : 03) White Superlume
Movement : Normal Stainless Steel
Strap Option : Hazel Gray / black stitch

I've been reading this thread for quite a while and it seems there's still a decent majority of Getat owners that think he delivers a good product in the end. My only concern is the recent negative reviews. If I play the averages, it seems I should get a decent product... unless he really has fallen in the QC department.

BTW, my question wasn't rhetorical... where CAN I find the above for such a low price? I'd LOVE to order a Melbourne but I just don't have the cash to throw at it currently.

Rusty


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

^ you get what you pay for. I'd rather pay more, sleep at night and have a good buying experience.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

I think if you want that level of customization, the alternative is to buy the parts & assemble it yourself.


----------



## jakethemouse (Nov 1, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm new to this forum and have been following this thread for a while. 

You guys have convinced me to get a getat watch and i'm finally ready to pull the tigger.

However I really like the 47mm SUB Black Marina Militare Automatic Date Watch but wanted to know if it was possible to get it in a 44mm size?

My wrist are pretty small and the 47mm would look gigantic on my wrist.


----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

Question for everyone who has *White Superlume*, how long does your lume last in the dark and how long is it supposed to last before it starts to faint.


----------



## mft4 (Nov 2, 2013)

I think this website is dangerous to my wallet. I have just received my first Homage with another on the way.

I am amazed at the quality of these watches. So i thought i would share my first of many.














I have removed the mm from the watch.
And this is the 47mm version. Thanks for looking.


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

[removed]

Oops, wrong thread! Sorry.


----------



## mft4 (Nov 2, 2013)

neurogenesis said:


> I own the black one. I bought the blue one for a mod project but like it in blue, so I'm keeping that one. Not even planning to mod the green one; I might as well have it in green, too.
> 
> Seiko SNK805
> That's a very strange looking Panerai homage.


----------



## chrischoi (Feb 3, 2012)

Would you consider this Sapphire? It's like the droplet smead / bears off. Lol.


----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

mft4 said:


> I think this website is dangerous to my wallet. I have just received my first Homage with another on the way.
> 
> I am amazed at the quality of these watches. So i thought i would share my first of many.
> View attachment 1270022
> ...


Beautiful watch... how does 47mm sit on ur wrist? would you mind posting some wrist shot and whats your wrist size, i have a 7.75 inch wrist , would it look ok on mine?

Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## chrischoi (Feb 3, 2012)

Is this Sapphire?

Sapphire? - YouTube

Sorry forgot the link.


----------



## mft4 (Nov 2, 2013)

insomniac2 said:


> Beautiful watch... how does 47mm sit on ur wrist? would you mind posting some wrist shot and whats your wrist size, i have a 7.75 inch wrist , would it look ok on mine?
> 
> Thanks in advance !!!


Well i haven't got big wrists at all, They are under 7inch. the width of my wrist is about 57mm.

Here is a pic for you to see how it sits. I am happy with it, Others may find it to large, But i like it.









I have removed the mm branding.


----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

mft4 said:


> Well i haven't got big wrists at all, They are under 7inch. the width of my wrist is about 57mm.
> 
> Here is a pic for you to see how it sits. I am happy with it, Others may find it to large, But i like it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the wrist shot, i think it sits perfectly on your wrist, does not look over sized at all.


----------



## mft4 (Nov 2, 2013)

insomniac2 said:


> Thanks for the wrist shot, i think it sits perfectly on your wrist, does not look over sized at all.


Your welcome. And thank you.


----------



## jason913 (Oct 25, 2013)

It's been 5 days since I placed my order with getat... And still no Paypal invoice. Do the other companies you can order from use the same quality pvd cases that he does? From reading this thread most people opt to deal with getat for the straps and lume options. However, I'd like to actually receive what I order...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

jason913 said:


> It's been 5 days since I placed my order with getat... And still no Paypal invoice. Do the other companies you can order from use the same quality pvd cases that he does? From reading this thread most people opt to deal with getat for the straps and lume options. However, I'd like to actually receive what I order...


I'm still waiting for my invoice going on nearly two weeks. I'd also like to hear from someone that has a PVD from Jackson or Manbush. I'd also like to know if anyone can confirm that the orange lume on Jackson's site is an accurate depiction. It looks much darker than what Getat shows on his. I definitely prefer the look of Getat's...

Does anyone have an email address for Getat other than his [email protected] address?


----------



## mft4 (Nov 2, 2013)

jason913 said:


> It's been 5 days since I placed my order with getat... And still no Paypal invoice. Do the other companies you can order from use the same quality pvd cases that he does? From reading this thread most people opt to deal with getat for the straps and lume options. However, I'd like to actually receive what I order...


I also made an order with tat, After waiting for a few day's for the invoice, I gave up and canceled the order.

I then ordered a similar one from manbush, It was in my hand 15 day's later.

You can see pics on previous page, I was more than pleased with shipping time and quality of watch.

It's a shame that tat has no customer service what so ever. I'm sure he loses a lot of customers.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> I'd also like to hear from someone that has a PVD from Jackson or Manbush.


I've had one, what would you like to know?


----------



## jason913 (Oct 25, 2013)

Anyone with a sterile pvd from somewhere else?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

m0rt said:


> I've had one, what would you like to know?


Just comment on the general quality of the PVD case. Any problems with it?


----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Has anyone heard from Getat lately ???* i waited for two weeks but never received papal invoice. just placed two orders with jackson. i didnt want to wait till next year to receive my watches, its the same exact movement same parts .


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Just comment on the general quality of the PVD case. Any problems with it?


No. I would say it is really good.


----------



## Blunderact (Aug 7, 2012)

My Getat has power reserve of 43+- hours while the tag Heuer aquaracer caliber 5 has just 38+- hours power reserve.
That is the reason i got one too!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakethemouse (Nov 1, 2013)

I really want to order from getat but I haven't heard back from him either. I'm thinking I might order from Manbu, Jackson or Daji however really like the superlume from getat. Does anyone have any comparison photo's of the lumes differences between Tat, manbu or jacksons?

Thanks


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Maybe getat is is going through some stuff at the minute, as there seems to be many awaiting paypal invoices (myself inc).

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrischoi (Feb 3, 2012)

How much do you wind yours?


----------



## munkeyface (May 16, 2013)

40-50 winds.


----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

i ordered three watches from Gtat over 2 weeks ago, didnt hear a word from him all this time, canceled all orders, i dont think its worth that long of a wait just for superlume or a slightly better strap and if he messes up the order u wait for another 3 weeks . just ordered all of them with Manbu , a lot of choices for Panerai MM homages , great customer service so far, got to pick my choice of strap. i get all ans within 24 hours.


----------



## hanzo (Feb 24, 2012)

insomniac2 said:


> *Has anyone heard from Getat lately ???* i waited for two weeks but never received papal invoice. just placed two orders with jackson. i didnt want to wait till next year to receive my watches, its the same exact movement same parts .


I'm pretty sure that the Pope is quite busy to send you an invoice. :-d
Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

And this one is getting a lot of 'Buzz'....
[link to pictures with trademark infringement removed]


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Very nice looking watch. But LOL @ the idea of releasing a [link to pictures with trademark infringement removed] (50 watches) with a trademarked name used improperly on the dial.


----------



## CWMV (Jun 16, 2013)

Not really interested in the GG since they don't have a sapphire option.


----------



## jakethemouse (Nov 1, 2013)

insomniac2 said:


> i ordered three watches from Gtat over 2 weeks ago, didnt hear a word from him all this time, canceled all orders, i dont think its worth that long of a wait just for superlume or a slightly better strap and if he messes up the order u wait for another 3 weeks . just ordered all of them with Manbu , a lot of choices for Panerai MM homages , great customer service so far, got to pick my choice of strap. i get all ans within 24 hours.


How do you cancel orders from gtat?

I couldn't wait anymore either and ended up ordering a 44mm MM mini fiddy from Jackons. Sent them 3 emails to confirm watch parts and dial colours and got an answer as well as my invoice with 24hours (I did notice communication is a little slower once you pay tho but still great customer service). I love the look of Gtat watches but he seriously has to fix up his communication.


----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

This would be a pretty good looking watch, wish they didnt have the GG logoont he dial ... just sounds funny , i know the history behind it but still, cant see myself wearing Grouppo Gamma


----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

jakethemouse said:


> How do you cancel orders from gtat?
> 
> I couldn't wait anymore either and ended up ordering a 44mm MM mini fiddy from Jackons. Sent them 3 emails to confirm watch parts and dial colours and got an answer as well as my invoice with 24hours (I did notice communication is a little slower once you pay tho but still great customer service). I love the look of Gtat watches but he seriously has to fix up his communication.


i just send him an email to cancel all my orders, thats it.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Good going you two with the trademark infringement!


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

I edited out the photos with MM on the dial, please check out this post if you have any questions, Thanks.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/about-marina-militare-posts-316289.html


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

sixtysix said:


> I edited out the photos with MM on the dial, please check out this post if you have any questions, Thanks.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/about-marina-militare-posts-316289.html


Apologies, I'd assumed it was allowable if I was pointing out that there was improper trademark usage


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Aitch said:


> Apologies, I'd assumed it was allowable if I was pointing out that there was improper trademark usage


That would be like pulling into a bank, robbing it and telling everyone: This is not what you should be doing with your life.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Does anyone have one of Jackson's with orange markers? The pictures on his site are terrible. :roll:


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Shawnny said:


> That would be like pulling into a bank, robbing it and telling everyone: This is not what you should be doing with your life.


Well uh, not quite...... anyway. Moving on.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Does anyone have one of Jackson's with orange markers? The pictures on his site are terrible. :roll:


Hey Rusty, take it he never got back to you? I ordered pvd handwind fiddy with orange numerals and black hands with the tan w/black stitch strap around the same time as u, but haven't heard a peep off the lad. Really like the look of this combo but the QC of getats worries me a little as I got fogged up within 6 months. Think i'm going to give another vendor a shot as I have seen similar combos just minus the decent strap that tat offers.

Cheers, Chris.


----------



## mft4 (Nov 2, 2013)

My 2nd Manbush arrived today, After another very consistent 15 day wait.

These watches are addictive, I think i feel number 3 coming on soon.

Here is the latest addition.







I have removed the MM logo


----------



## applelone (Dec 18, 2010)

mft4 said:


> My 2nd Manbush arrived today, After another very consistent 15 day wait.
> 
> These watches are addictive, I think i feel number 3 coming on soon.
> 
> ...


Nice. :-!
Chrono or not? Can't understand.

Btw, i'm looking for handwind or auto pam w/ 100+m WR.
Also i'm thinking of making own custom but can't find the case w/ 100m WR. 
Can someone help me with it?
Thanx


----------



## mft4 (Nov 2, 2013)

applelone said:


> Nice. :-!
> Chrono or not? Can't understand.


No It's not a Chrono. From the web description the dial at 3 o'clock is the month and the dial at 9 o'clock is the week. So the pushers are there just to adjust them.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

tatt169 said:


> Hey Rusty, take it he never got back to you? I ordered pvd handwind fiddy with orange numerals and black hands with the tan w/black stitch strap around the same time as u, but haven't heard a peep off the lad. Really like the look of this combo but the QC of getats worries me a little as I got fogged up within 6 months. Think i'm going to give another vendor a shot as I have seen similar combos just minus the decent strap that tat offers.
> 
> Cheers, Chris.


Nothing back from 'tat. I sent an email last week asking that he cancel my order. I'm pretty close to pulling the trigger on one from Jackson, since he replied within an hour to a web inquiry this morning. As soon as I can confirm the options I want, it's as good as in the mail.

Rusty


----------



## applelone (Dec 18, 2010)

mft4 said:


> No It's not a Chrono. From the web description the dial at 3 o'clock is the month and the dial at 9 o'clock is the week. So the pushers are there just to adjust them.


Thanx. Looks really good!

Still looking for 100m WR PAM case:think:


----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

Shawnny said:


> That would be like pulling into a bank, robbing it and telling everyone: This is not what you should be doing with your life.


who is this guy lol mad at the world


----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

mft4 said:


> My 2nd Manbush arrived today, After another very consistent 15 day wait.
> 
> These watches are addictive, I think i feel number 3 coming on soon.
> 
> ...


love the watch !! which one was ur first an hows that working so far ?


----------



## mft4 (Nov 2, 2013)

insomniac2 said:


> love the watch !! which one was ur first an hows that working so far ?


This was my first, It keeps great time and gets worn a lot. I honestly cannot fault these watches.



mft4 said:


> I think this website is dangerous to my wallet. I have just received my first Homage with another on the way.
> 
> I am amazed at the quality of these watches. So i thought i would share my first of many.
> View attachment 1270022
> ...


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

I think the Chinese are making way too few PAM homages with sterile dial.


----------



## vivek.saikia (Nov 14, 2013)

Have anyone recently got any reply from getat?
I have made a purchase on the website on 11th Nov and have received the order confirmation mail but haven't received the paypal invoice yet.
I am very much excited to get hold of the power reserve model but haven't got any response from the seller about my multiple enquiries.


----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

vivek.saikia said:


> Have anyone recently got any reply from getat?
> I have made a purchase on the website on 11th Nov and have received the order confirmation mail but haven't received the paypal invoice yet.
> I am very much excited to get hold of the power reserve model but haven't got any response from the seller about my multiple enquiries.


i waited three weeks to hear back from him , not even a single reply.. ended up looking around and found .Manbush ijie , great customer service, and i ordered power reserve model aswell, there are couple of video reviews on youtube for his power reserve, watches look great, atleast u get all ur querries answered within 24 hours. with getat u wait forever and its a hit or miss, lately a lot of people complaining about his QC too.


----------



## vivek.saikia (Nov 14, 2013)

Even I am looking out for some other options as I see no customer orientation at getat but the others sellers doesn't offers the same quality straps as provided by getat. Any pointers would be much appreciated.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

vivek.saikia said:


> Even I am looking out for some other options as I see no customer orientation at getat but the others sellers doesn't offers the same quality straps as provided by getat. Any pointers would be much appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


I've bought 3 or 4 watches from Getat, and his straps have been way worse than the few Jackson and Manbush straps I've gotten. Might be bad luck.

These days I circumvent luck by getting a strap from Toshi, Gunny or other places. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## vivek.saikia (Nov 14, 2013)

I sent a enquiry mail to manbush ijie and got a reply within hours. That's exactly when getat lose a customer. I checked out the watches at manbush and I feel the quality is at par, if not worse than getat, at manbush. What makes it more sweeter is that I can get the watch delivered in less than 15 days for express delivery. Guess I'll bite the bullet with this one


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek.saikia (Nov 14, 2013)

Finally, after failing to get any response/invoice from getat, I cancelled the order and ordered the 47mm MM from manbush.
As per my email communication with manbush, the watch should be delivered to me in less than 15 days if I choose express delivery (which I did). 
Just waiting for the Paypal invoice to pay for my new acquisition.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Just a muck around radi, to which I've changed the hands on.










Greetings from Sydney, on this gloomy Saturday


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

m0rt said:


> I've bought 3 or 4 watches from Getat, and his straps have been way worse than the few Jackson and Manbush straps I've gotten. Might be bad luck.
> 
> These days I circumvent luck by getting a strap from Toshi, Gunny or other places.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Jackson has very average straps. I have not tried the thicker ones though.

And I despise that Jackson has only gotten one or few items correctly in the few orders I've had.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## benglert (Dec 11, 2008)

vivek.saikia said:


> Have anyone recently got any reply from getat?
> I have made a purchase on the website on 11th Nov and have received the order confirmation mail but haven't received the paypal invoice yet.
> I am very much excited to get hold of the power reserve model but haven't got any response from the seller about my multiple enquiries.


I have the same question!

I ordered a watch on 11/06 and have yet to hear anything from him. Could the hurricane be causing problems??


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Is there any reason why the sterile manbush is almost twice the price of getat?


----------



## benglert (Dec 11, 2008)

I can live with the long waits from Tat as all three of the watches I have received from him have been stellar quality. I also like him over some of the others because of the customization that he can do with the lume. He is also the only one that I have found carrying the new 47mm polished cases and can build a watch that looks a lot like the 422, which is my new obsession. (Correct me if I am wrong on this).


----------



## vivek.saikia (Nov 14, 2013)

vivek.saikia said:


> Finally, after failing to get any response/invoice from getat, I cancelled the order and ordered the 47mm MM from manbush.
> As per my email communication with manbush, the watch should be delivered to me in less than 15 days if I choose express delivery (which I did).
> Just waiting for the Paypal invoice to pay for my new acquisition.


Paid for the MM from manbush and got immidiate response from him. 
Extremely happy with the communication and now looking forward to the actual watch

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk


----------



## benglert (Dec 11, 2008)

vivek.saikia said:


> Paid for the MM from manbush and got immidiate response from him.
> Extremely happy with the communication and now looking forward to the actual watch
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk


After posting the one before this, I found the watch I am looking for over at Manbush so I will probably order it today after I ask him a few questions.

As as for Tat, I guess I will just ignore his payment request if it ever comes through.


----------



## mbordes (Mar 23, 2013)

46 days after payment to getat. No watch no working tracking number and no responding to my emails. I'm currently trying to get my money back from paypal. 

If your thinking about buying from Getat I would strongly discourage you from doing so.


----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

mbordes said:


> 46 days after payment to getat. No watch no working tracking number and no responding to my emails. I'm currently trying to get my money back from paypal.
> 
> If your thinking about buying from Getat I would strongly discourage you from doing so.


+1 . Def not worth that long of a wait for a so called better strap.


----------



## mft4 (Nov 2, 2013)

mbordes said:


> 46 days after payment to getat. No watch no working tracking number and no responding to my emails. I'm currently trying to get my money back from paypal.
> 
> If your thinking about buying from Getat I would strongly discourage you from doing so.


That Is disgusting. How Is this guy In business?. I think Tat needs a lesson in manners and good customer service.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

I was thinking of placing an order with getat, but given the way he is handling new orders nowadays, I will have to go with someone else. Can someone compare the quality of getat to Jackson and manbush (the watches themselves not the straps)?


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

It used to be that the wait was somewhat lengthy but the watches inevitably showed up and impressed. I suspect (but have no evidence) that something extraneous has sidelined Getat from his business, which is a shame.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> I was thinking of placing an order with getat, but given the way he is handling new orders nowadays, I will have to go with someone else. Can someone compare the quality of getat to Jackson and manbush (the watches themselves not the straps)?


I've had a getat mm and pvd radi from Jackson. I like the pvd coating on Jackson as it's more matte than satin.

The lume is terrible on Jackson watches. It's application is smooth enough. But just short life. Getat was better in that regard. Getat build might be better.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## benglert (Dec 11, 2008)

Pulled the trigger on a watch from ............ We have already communicated three times by email!


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

benglert said:


> Pulled the trigger on a watch from ............ We have already communicated three times by email!


Fascinating!


----------



## bilingham (Dec 7, 2010)

Here is mine from the "bush man". It's the 40mm power reserve. I ordered it directly from the manufacturer's site and it arrived is 16 days. I like it a lot. It is amazing quality and finishing for the price. Some photos sans logo:

















In the next picture, note the tiny button on the edge of the case. This button sets the date. Very unique!


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Finally got this today. Case, buckle, strap, movement, hands - bought off ebay. Assembly was made by a talented watchmaker in Ukraine. Custom made dial with a stone pattern. Proper lume.


----------



## mbordes (Mar 23, 2013)

benglert said:


> Pulled the trigger on a watch from ............ We have already communicated three times by email!


From who?


----------



## jason913 (Oct 25, 2013)

I ordered from triconstore. Pvd sterile with c3 lume and black leather strap. They responded to my email quickly, and it was $77 shipped. I hope it's a nice piece whenever it arrives. Getat could've had another customer, I didn't mind a 45 day wait... But not responding for a week is ridiculous .


----------



## benglert (Dec 11, 2008)

mbordes said:


> From who?


From Man Bush(seriously, when I type the full name, it won't show it in the post!)
I ordered it and received an email shortly aftwards to discuss a few things I wanted changed.

Sad to see Tat not answering emails or responding to orders.

Hopefully the quality from ........... is just as good...................


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

jason913 said:


> I ordered from triconstore. Pvd sterile with c3 lume and black leather strap. They responded to my email quickly, and it was $77 shipped. I hope it's a nice piece whenever it arrives. Getat could've had another customer, I didn't mind a 45 day wait... But not responding for a week is ridiculous .


Let us know what you think when you get it. They seem to have a good selection of sterile watches.


----------



## CWMV (Jun 16, 2013)

Who is ............... ?


----------



## nosduj (Apr 4, 2013)

Pm incoming CWMV


----------



## mbordes (Mar 23, 2013)

Manbush


----------



## mbordes (Mar 23, 2013)

Man bush


----------



## mbordes (Mar 23, 2013)

That is awesome!!! Man bush


----------



## Blunderact (Aug 7, 2012)

Getat


----------



## vivek.saikia (Nov 14, 2013)

vivek.saikia said:


> Finally, after failing to get any response/invoice from getat, I cancelled the order and ordered the 47mm MM from manbush.
> As per my email communication with manbush, the watch should be delivered to me in less than 15 days if I choose express delivery (which I did).
> Just waiting for the Paypal invoice to pay for my new acquisition.


I just got a text from DHL that my package from China is getting delivered tomorrow!!

I ordered the watch on 16th Nov, was shipped a day after and it is getting delivered on 20th Nov. c
To top it all, excellent communication by ManBush. 
Not bad at all!!


----------



## Kan Enas (Sep 13, 2013)

Question to those who know better: Tat seems to be off for the time being; should I go with ManBush or tricon store? The price is not an issue (small difference between them). Quality and verisimilitude are my guiding principles. I'd appreciate advice, perhaps from someone who had occasion to compare their product.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Just got a payment request email from the big man himself, I placed the order on 27th oct 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## benglert (Dec 11, 2008)

tatt169 said:


> Just got a payment request email from the big man himself, I placed the order on 27th oct
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


I just got my paypal invoice from him this morning on an order I placed on November 7th.


----------



## jason913 (Oct 25, 2013)

Same here. 2 weeks after placing it


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Well obviously he's alive. Anyone going to go through with their orders?


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

benglert said:


> From Man Bush(seriously, when I type the full name, it won't show it in the post!)
> od...................


Yeah, I found the wus truncates the name or link. I would say for protection privacy issues etc.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbordes (Mar 23, 2013)

Aitch said:


> Well obviously he's alive. Anyone going to go through with their orders?


Are you talking about gedat? Then no! Better off burning your money.


----------



## Pelican (Mar 26, 2009)

mbordes said:


> Are you talking about gedat? Then no! Better off burning your money.


I ordered from Getat 2 or 3 years ago and received the watch within 2 weeks - quality was very good. Based on that, I decided on a whim to order another 'tat watch yesterday evening. I received my payment request within 2 hours AND got confirmation from the man regarding my specific requests. 
I'll now simply forget about the watch and wait for it to arrive, even if that means it takes 2 months or so - for a custom built watch at $150 with sapphire, C3 lume etc. the wait will be worth it (hopefully!). The key is not to expect too much at this price point - especially with regards to e-mail response. 
It's a case of sit back, chill and enjoy that surprise knock at the door from the postman / delivery guy, whenever that may be ;-)

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mbordes (Mar 23, 2013)

Pelican said:


> I ordered from Getat 2 or 3 years ago and received the watch within 2 weeks - quality was very good. Based on that, I decided on a whim to order another 'tat watch yesterday evening. I received my payment request within 2 hours AND got confirmation from the man regarding my specific requests.
> I'll now simply forget about the watch and wait for it to arrive, even if that means it takes 2 months or so - for a custom built watch at $150 with sapphire, C3 lume etc. the wait will be worth it (hopefully!). The key is not to expect too much at this price point - especially with regards to e-mail response.
> It's a case of sit back, chill and enjoy that surprise knock at the door from the postman / delivery guy, whenever that may be ;-)
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4


I hope your right. But sending a email is free.

Now 50 days since my last contact.


----------



## Pelican (Mar 26, 2009)

mbordes said:


> I hope your right. But sending a email is free.
> 
> Now 50 days since my last contact.


Judging by your not so great experience, I hope I'm right too!
Just remember, good things come to those who wait...and wait...and wait...and wait...
;-)

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Pelican said:


> I ordered from Getat 2 or 3 years ago and received the watch within 2 weeks - quality was very good. Based on that, I decided on a whim to order another 'tat watch yesterday evening. I received my payment request within 2 hours AND got confirmation from the man regarding my specific requests.
> I'll now simply forget about the watch and wait for it to arrive, even if that means it takes 2 months or so - for a custom built watch at $150 with sapphire, C3 lume etc. the wait will be worth it (hopefully!). The key is not to expect too much at this price point - especially with regards to e-mail response.
> It's a case of sit back, chill and enjoy that surprise knock at the door from the postman / delivery guy, whenever that may be ;-)
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4


I think you got lucky with your timing. Based on responses here it seems that Getat suddenly cleared a backlog of invoices that he hadn't sent out in weeks. I do hope for a (relatively) timely arrival on your watch!


----------



## vivek.saikia (Nov 14, 2013)

vivek.saikia said:


> I just got a text from DHL that my package from China is getting delivered tomorrow!!
> 
> I ordered the watch on 16th Nov, was shipped a day after and it is getting delivered on 20th Nov. c
> To top it all, excellent communication by ManBush.
> Not bad at all!!


The watch from manbush was delivered to me today, exactly in 4 days flat after making the payment.
I am totally impressed by the quality of the watch. It is build like a tank. I ordered the 47mm one and it is huge but it looks good on my wrist.
Incidentally got the invoice from getat also today, which I had cancelled already. I politely refused getat.
Highly recommend manbush.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

vivek.saikia said:


> The watch from manbush was delivered to me today, exactly in 4 days flat after making the payment.
> I am totally impressed by the quality of the watch. It is build like a tank. I ordered the 47mm one and it is huge but it looks good on my wrist.
> Incidentally got the invoice from getat also today, which I had cancelled already. I politely refused getat.
> Highly recommend manbush.
> ...


Pictures!


----------



## nosduj (Apr 4, 2013)

Ahahaha, I placed an order with getat on October the 16th, I just got a paypal bill in my inbox this morning. No thanks, I bought from somewhere else last month.


----------



## vivek.saikia (Nov 14, 2013)

Negakinu said:


> Pictures!


Here you go....For your eyes only...

















Size comparison with my other beaters...


----------



## benglert (Dec 11, 2008)

Aitch said:


> Well obviously he's alive. Anyone going to go through with their orders?


I'm a sucker.......

I ordred after speaking with him by email a few times this morning and working out a deal with him.

So now I have two 422 style watches on the way.

So you will probably see one pop up on the sales forum sometime in the near future.


----------



## rossini (Nov 22, 2013)

This is my first type in this thread.
Do you know a site that sells a luminor homage watch with Power Reserve and without logo?


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

rossini said:


> This is my first type in this thread.
> Do you know a site that sells a luminor homage watch with Power Reserve and without logo?


Google for Man&Bushijie (without the & inbetween the words, Watchuseek won't let me type his entire name for some reason) and don't forget to make an account before you order. You get much better prices after logging in.


----------



## rossini (Nov 22, 2013)

Negakinu said:


> Google for Man&Bushijie (without the & inbetween the words, Watchuseek won't let me type his entire name for some reason) and don't forget to make an account before you order. You get much better prices after logging in.


Thank you for your reply.
But number of all products did not change after logging on.


----------



## ea87 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi folks! this beauty has just arrived from Getat....Stunning!! (MM deleted)


----------



## mbordes (Mar 23, 2013)

ea87 said:


> View attachment 1290624
> View attachment 1290625
> 
> Hi folks! this beauty has just arrived from Getat....Stunning!! (MM deleted)


Nice looking watch. Can I ask when you ordered it? I'm still hoping I'll receive mind.

Thanks.


----------



## CWMV (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh that is gorgeous


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

mbordes said:


> I'm still hoping I'll receive mind.


When did you order your'sd?


----------



## mbordes (Mar 23, 2013)

Shawnny said:


> When did you order your'sd?


Last week of September.


----------



## ea87 (Aug 16, 2013)

mbordes said:


> Nice looking watch. Can I ask when you ordered it? I'm still hoping I'll receive mind.
> 
> Thanks.


Thank you! 
Oh...don't take me as example, I live in a different planet called Italy...

7 september: shipped
7 october: arrived in italy and lost somewhere in one of bilions italian customs
2 days ago: On my wrist


----------



## mbordes (Mar 23, 2013)

So your saying I have a chance!!!


----------



## mbordes (Mar 23, 2013)

Did your tracking number work?


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

My first MM (Jackson Military ...)
logo erased...


----------



## CWMV (Jun 16, 2013)

Ive been exchanging emails with Getat for the last couple of hours. Responded to every one with a quickness.
Then submitted an order to see how long it would take to get the invoice, within an hour it was in my inbox.
Maybe hes getting back on his game?


----------



## ea87 (Aug 16, 2013)

mbordes said:


> Did your tracking number work?


Never...

Inviato dal mio HTC One X con Tapatalk 2


----------



## mft4 (Nov 2, 2013)

Manbush number 3 arrived today, This was the quickest delivery yet, 12 day's from order to wrist.

Just had to try a skeleton, Mesmerizing to watch.


----------



## cheapie (May 7, 2011)

I've always loved the case design of the Panerai watches. I feel comfortable in saying I'll most likely never own the real McCoy, ever. I found something I liked on FleaBay and snagged it. I wanted something a bit different than the standard PAM homage:

















Sorry for the stock pics. I'll get some better shots once it shows up. This one is coming via China Post, and I'm not sure how that compares to HK post, but HK Post shipments have been surprisingly fast!


----------



## nosduj (Apr 4, 2013)

Just got my first mm from Jackson, will post photos once I get it on a decent strap.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Finally decided to give Jackson a go after another unreturned email from Tat. I was hoping with the current wave of responses that I'd catch him on a good day/week but I don't think he'd get the watch to me before Christmas anyway, so Jackson it is. I placed my order at 8:59 and had a reply with an expected ship date at 9:45. As long as it doesn't get held up in the post or customs, I should have it the week before Santa comes. Of course, the boss will likely make me wait until Dec 25th to open it.


----------



## CWMV (Jun 16, 2013)

Well I guess IM getting lucky or Im a bit more patient, but I'm getting timely responses from Getat. 
Placed an order with him earlier this week, and have had 5 or 6 emails between the two of us since then.

I dont expect an immediate response given we are on different sides of the planet, but the response time seems adequate.


----------



## mbordes (Mar 23, 2013)

CWMV said:


> Well I guess IM getting lucky or Im a bit more patient, but I'm getting timely responses from Getat.
> Placed an order with him earlier this week, and have had 5 or 6 emails between the two of us since then.
> 
> I dont expect an immediate response given we are on different sides of the planet, but the response time seems adequate.


Happy to hear you are communicating with getat. I may not be a patient man but it's now been 58 days without a response or a watch.

At this point unless a real MM shows up at my doorstep I would not recommend him.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

mbordes said:


> Happy to hear you are communicating with getat. I may not be a patient man but it's now been 58 days without a response or a watch.
> 
> At this point unless a real MM shows up at my doorstep I would not recommend him.


Naturally, AFTER I placed my order with Jackson, Tat responded to my email.


----------



## jakethemouse (Nov 1, 2013)

The same thing happen to me. I ended up ordering from both. Jackson let me know that he no longer had stock of what I ordered once I paid. So we will find out which watch gets to me first. I'll compare them when I get it.

Sent from my RM-821_apac_australia_new_zealand_218 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

I ordered a radiomir style watch from Tat at the beginning of October. He responded to my emails and even made a change to the order at my request. It took him a day or two to respond, but he always did. From placing the order to having the watch in hand took about six weeks. I suspect that he cannot speak English and has to have someone else read and respond to emails.

Edit: I'll try to get pics to post, but don't have a camera at the moment.


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Just ordered the 47mm "fiddy" MM watch, and i cant wait


----------



## Pelican (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, I'm not sure quite what you good folk here will make of this but:

I ordered from Getat 2 weeks ago, I received the payment request within 1 hour, confirmation came straight back. Two days ago I got my shipping info - which worked every step of the way to here in Canada - and today I have my Getat watch. To add insult to injury  , I wasn't hit with duty and the watch is exactly what I ordered and is cosmetically perfect (within the realms of being a very affordable custom watch).

So, I've ordered from Getat twice (with a 2 year gap) and have got what can only be described, by me at least, as perfect service both times. Neither time have I pestered him with e-mails.

In my view, if left to his own devices - and without the distraction of having to answer thousands of often persnickety mails - the man Tat is able to deliver outstanding service. 

Good luck and enjoy those watches when they arrive ;-)

P.S. The cracked brown leather strap is great - very comfy!
P.P.S Oh, and pics will follow next week...










Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Pelican said:


> Well, I'm not sure quite what you good folk here will make of this but:
> 
> I ordered from Getat 2 weeks ago, I received the payment request within 1 hour, confirmation came straight back. Two days ago I got my shipping info - which worked every step of the way to here in Canada - and today I have my Getat watch. To add insult to injury  , I wasn't hit with duty and the watch is exactly what I ordered and is cosmetically perfect (within the realms of being a very affordable custom watch).
> 
> ...


I get the feeling you're in the lucky minority. It seems like he must do his orders in batches, waiting until he has a few to fill and knocking them out. Maybe your timing is just super lucky?

I may give him a try in the future but for now I'll just hope my Jackson watch (expected to ship Friday) meets my expectations.

Enjoy your Tats!
Rusty


----------



## NeoGeo630 (Sep 2, 2013)

Just ordered from mbush yesterday. Great communication via email from him. Awaiting shipment. This is my first Pam homage. Can't wait to receive it. Hope it's everything I'm expecting it to be.


----------



## Audi2003 (Mar 30, 2013)

NeoGeo630 said:


> Just ordered from mbush yesterday. Great communication via email from him. Awaiting shipment. This is my first Pam homage. Can't wait to receive it. Hope it's everything I'm expecting it to be.


Which one did you order? I have been visiting his website quite frequently lately. I think it's time to pull the trigger  Make sure to post pics when it arrives and please let us know about the quality of the watch.


----------



## mbordes (Mar 23, 2013)

Pelican said:


> Well, I'm not sure quite what you good folk here will make of this but:
> 
> I ordered from Getat 2 weeks ago, I received the payment request within 1 hour, confirmation came straight back. Two days ago I got my shipping info - which worked every step of the way to here in Canada - and today I have my Getat watch. To add insult to injury  , I wasn't hit with duty and the watch is exactly what I ordered and is cosmetically perfect (within the realms of being a very affordable custom watch).
> 
> ...


Happy to hear you are having a good experience with tat, gives me hope that I will actually get what I paid for over two months ago.


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Just got this 47mm "fiddy"


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Very nice! What's the L2L on this and how big is your wrist, for reference. (If you don't mind)

Thanks in advance



Henrik A said:


> Just got this 47mm "fiddy"


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

I dont mind;-)

I got a 20cm (7,9inches) wrist.

What do you mean L2L?


----------



## d2ward (Jun 26, 2012)

Henrik A said:


> Just got this 47mm "fiddy"


Love the strap on the 2nd from left -- where did you get that beauty? :-!


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

On this Web-site

Uhrenarmband Cordovan Print 24mm braun (natur) glatt schwarze Naht von Fluco

Good quality!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Henrik A said:


> I dont mind;-)
> 
> I got a 20cm (7,9inches) wrist.
> 
> What do you mean L2L?


Sorry, L2L = lug to lug measurement. Just wondering how "tall" it is.


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

L2L=53mm


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

Sammygator said:


> I ordered a radiomir style watch from Tat at the beginning of October. He responded to my emails and even made a change to the order at my request. It took him a day or two to respond, but he always did. From placing the order to having the watch in hand took about six weeks. I suspect that he cannot speak English and has to have someone else read and respond to emails.
> 
> Edit: I'll try to get pics to post, but don't have a camera at the moment.


Update: There is a problem with the watch. Whether the crown is in position 1 or 2, I can only turn the hands, but cannot wind the watch. The winding stem was probably cut to the wrong length when the movement was cased. I've sent an email to Tat. This will be the ultimate test of his responsiveness and customer service. We'll see how he does.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Sammygator said:


> Update: There is a problem with the watch. Whether the crown is in position 1 or 2, I can only turn the hands, but cannot wind the watch. The winding stem was probably cut to the wrong length when the movement was cased. I've sent an email to Tat. This will be the ultimate test of his responsiveness and customer service. We'll see how he does.


It's funny, my watch from Getat started doing this intermittently the past couple of weeks. This is after a year of ownership though, and after a couple of resets I can again wind the watch every time.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Aitch said:


> It's funny, my watch from Getat started doing this intermittently the past couple of weeks. This is after a year of ownership though, and after a couple of resets I can again wind the watch every time.
> 
> Sent while distracted.





Sammygator said:


> Update: There is a problem with the watch. Whether the crown is in position 1 or 2, I can only turn the hands, but cannot wind the watch. The winding stem was probably cut to the wrong length when the movement was cased. I've sent an email to Tat. This will be the ultimate test of his responsiveness and customer service. We'll see how he does.


As annoying and inconsistent Jackson can be it may be worthwhile investigating the stems or parts from him.

Sent from my GT-p6800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monk (Nov 30, 2013)

In April I ordered a 44mm fiddy from Tat, everything went smoothly and I received a beautiful watch in about 6 weeks. In August the pin holding the crown retention lever fell out while wearing it at home. I found the lever but not the pin. I promptly emailed Tat to ask him what I might do about it and he replied right away and asked me to send him a picture. I did and he never replied. I sent him the same email once again in October and again no reply. I was hoping to get another watch from him but am not sure that I will now. Anyone know how I might fix this issue?


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

this piece can be very easily replaced, it is held by two screws which are easily accessible, 

you need to ask Tat to send a replacement crown guard specifying the model (44 or 47mm), I guess you can negotiate with him for the cost... but it should not cost more than 10 bucks


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

your watch does not look from Tat though, his bezels are not polished on the 44mm brushed cases. at least none of them are on his web site and on the watches I have from him.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

I got a watch from tat and it has the polished bezel. You really shouldn't have to pay for the part. From personal experience I find his service terrible, no response from emails. I ordered a gunmetal handwind movement and got a skeleton one, silver hands instead of gold. I know this sounds trivial but it's not exactly the custom build I was expecting. It's as if there are pre built watches on his little watchmakers shelf and when an order comes in that is near enough what the customer orders, he just sends it out knowing the majority of ppl would just be glad with what they have got and probably won't complain..and if they do just shun the emails.

As for my watch,it fogs up under the glass when the watch is exposed to cold weather.

who makes the best panerai homage??... To me it sure ain't Getat, that's for sure.

















(rant over) Chris.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbordes (Mar 23, 2013)

I agree tat is a pos


----------



## CWMV (Jun 16, 2013)

tatt169 said:


> I got a watch from tat and it has the polished bezel. You really shouldn't have to pay for the part. From personal experience I find his service terrible, no response from emails. I ordered a gunmetal handwind movement and got a skeleton one, silver hands instead of gold. I know this sounds trivial but it's not exactly the custom build I was expecting. It's as if there are pre built watches on his little watchmakers shelf and when an order comes in that is near enough what the customer orders, he just sends it out knowing the majority of ppl would just be glad with what they have got and probably won't complain..and if they do just shun the emails.
> 
> As for my watch,it fogs up under the glass when the watch is exposed to cold weather.
> 
> ...


So why not just remove the humidity?
It's not a $10000 Panerai, open it uo and get hands on!
I mean that isn't a big deal, my DR custom did the same thing before I dried it out.

I have to say it's funny that getat, even with all his comms issues was the standard for pam homages, but now even though little has changed he is a "POS"!

What fickle creatures we are.


----------



## mbordes (Mar 23, 2013)

He's a pos because he has had my money for over 60 days and I have no watch and no communication.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

CWMV said:


> So why not just remove the humidity?
> It's not a $10000 Panerai, open it uo and get hands on!
> I mean that isn't a big deal, my DR custom did the same thing before I dried it out.
> 
> ...


I dried it out by leaving it in a bowl of rice with the crown out then tried tightening the caseback and anywhere else moisture could enter. Listen, that's besides the point as It's not just a slow reply to emails though is it mate, that I could tolerate and have no problem with. It seems his end product isn't up to scratch anymore, just read the last 10 pages or so of this thread..

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monk (Nov 30, 2013)

sergio65 said:


> this piece can be very easily replaced, it is held by two screws which are easily accessible,
> 
> you need to ask Tat to send a replacement crown guard specifying the model (44 or 47mm), I guess you can negotiate with him for the cost... but it should not cost more than 10 bucks


Thanks Sergio, I'll ask him to send me a new crown guard. And yes it is a getat. Everything went quite smooth dealing with him until now. Hope he responds this time.


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

Sammygator said:


> Update: There is a problem with the watch. Whether the crown is in position 1 or 2, I can only turn the hands, but cannot wind the watch. The winding stem was probably cut to the wrong length when the movement was cased. I've sent an email to Tat. This will be the ultimate test of his responsiveness and customer service. We'll see how he does.


I emailed Tat the morning of December 2nd. He has not responded. Returning it to him would be a crapshoot even if he did respond. Can anyone can recommend someone to fix this? Please PM me, if so.


----------



## benglert (Dec 11, 2008)

I got the standard "your watch has been shipped" from Tat on Wednesday(which I know means that it will be another few weeks before it ships). My Man Bush watch shipped yesterday............


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Received shipping confirmation from Jackson today. Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## tpd80 (Jun 28, 2011)

I tried to buy from getat but no response to my emails. I figured if his service was this bad when he wants my money what will it be like when he has my money?. I then emailed jacksonse and the communication was great. I ordered and it arrived 31 days later.

The quality impresses me. Keeps good time. He did screw up the order a little. 

I asked for sapphire, swan neck and different hands.

He got the sapphire and swan neck right (the 2 biggest parts) but he forgot to change the hands and also one of the lug screw bars could spin free in the lug. Its not the lug issue is stripped threads on the bar. 

I emailed him and he is sending me the correct hands and a new pair of screw bars no charge. In the mean time the watch still looks good and is wearable.

I am pleased with my Jacksonse experience.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

tpd80 said:


> I tried to buy from getat but no response to my emails. I figured if his service was this bad when he wants my money what will it be like when he has my money?. I then emailed jacksonse and the communication was great. I ordered and it arrived 31 days later.
> 
> The quality impresses me. Keeps good time. He did screw up the order a little.
> 
> ...


----------



## tpd80 (Jun 28, 2011)

lol.

Here are some. Nothing fancy as i was testing the waters with my 1st pam homage.

Excuse the dust particles the light really picked them up. I find the dial and hands to be free of any impurities.


















Shawnny said:


>


----------



## tpd80 (Jun 28, 2011)

I've read getat takes a long time for builds but I have read that part orders can be fast.

Im looking a great 44mm PVD Luminor case and bracelet only. Im torn between jacksonse and getat for this purchase.

Can anyone comment on who has better crown & water resistance?

I would also like black hands with gray lum and gray lum on the dial.

getat has the hands i want but i cant find a dial with gray lum anywhere.


----------



## dopamine5501 (Nov 26, 2012)

Greeting from Malaysia.
44mm handwind sterile with nato strap.


----------



## CWMV (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice, who made it?


----------



## cheapie (May 7, 2011)

Well, my Parnis showed up yesterday and I had to try it on and test it out even though it's a Christmas gift. Quality seems very nice for what I paid and I love the art deco influence on the dial. Looks to be gaining about 6 seconds per day. We'll see how accurate it is after it gets worn a few times. Nice strap and buckle too, which is a shame because it will be coming off immediately since I need XL straps on all my watches. A couple of quick pics:



















It's definitely not your average PAM homage, which is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

cheapie said:


> Well, my Parnis showed up yesterday and I had to try it on and test it out even though it's a Christmas gift. Quality seems very nice for what I paid and I love the art deco influence on the dial. Looks to be gaining about 6 seconds per day. We'll see how accurate it is after it gets worn a few times. Nice strap and buckle too, which is a shame because it will be coming off immediately since I need XL straps on all my watches. A couple of quick pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every time I search for 44mm on the 'bay, these catch my eye. Definitely a neat looking piece. I'm anxious to hear how it holds up after a few months of wear. Nice pickup!

Rusty


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

tpd80 said:


> I tried to buy from getat but no response to my emails. I figured if his service was this bad when he wants my money what will it be like when he has my money?


Indeed.

My recent purchase from getat was defective (winding stem issue, see my earlier post). This defect revealed itself within two weeks of my receiving the watch. I immediately brought the problem to Tat's attention by emailing him and he didn't even respond.

Based on my experience and that of other WUS members reported here, I believe the quality of Tat's watches is inconsistent, at best. His 3 month warranty is worthless. Proceed at your own risk.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

How is the braclet? I was looking at picking up a homage and was curious.

(QUOTE=tpd80;7082977]lol.

Here are some. Nothing fancy as i was testing the waters with my 1st pam homage.

Excuse the dust particles the light really picked them up. I find the dial and hands to be free of any impurities.

View attachment 1305334

View attachment 1305337
[/QUOTE]


----------



## tpd80 (Jun 28, 2011)

I was worried about the quality of the bracelet especially since each link is 2 pieces screwed together.

Once i got it i was very pleased. Its very tight and appears well constructed.

A few links before the clap are held by screw pins for sizing and the rest of the pins are pressure pins but you probably wont have to remove them.

The edges on the inside of the butter fly clasp are a little sharp and dig into the wrist with the weight of the watch. I was contemplating taking a dremel to it and reducing the edges but the more i wear it the less I notice it.

Im not a fan of straps so I had to go with a bracelet and i recommend this one.



bjjkk said:


> How is the braclet? I was looking at picking up a homage and was curious.
> 
> (QUOTE=tpd80;7082977]lol.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## trikpa (Aug 31, 2013)

Here's mine, got it a few days ago and I'm very satisfied for now

















As you can see, it's a sterile california 

I got it on ebay but it is the same one man bush sells..

The strap it came with looks nice but I doubt it would last long..and if it were good, I would change it for my own anyway 

Anyway, it keeps good time, it's hard to tell the accuracy in seconds but for now I don't see any major deviation

It's a 44mm, 24mm lug width.

Only thing that "bothers" me is the lume...the hands are poorly lumed and that's it 

The markers aren't and it would be nice if they were. But for the price I payed I can't really complain.

And the conclusion - I like it and I'm glad I bought it:-!


----------



## KalistaAz (Oct 20, 2013)

This thread inspired me to do some research. This week I received a finally crafted custom Homage from Mike Track of Mike’s Watch Works. He has a sub-form on a different forum and after looking at his product and reading the positive reviews for his work I contacted him. He delivered a fine watch to me. Everything from the movement to the weight of the watch is top notch, it keeps a deadly accurate hour and I highly recommend seeking him out for watch builds of this type. Price wise it is in the upper end of Homage watches and to me well worth the investment.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

KalistaAz said:


> This thread inspired me to do some research. This week I received a finally crafted custom Homage from Mike Track of Mike's Watch Works. He has a sub-form on a different forum and after looking at his product and reading the positive reviews for his work I contacted him. He delivered a fine watch to me. Everything from the movement to the weight of the watch is top notch, it keeps a deadly accurate hour and I highly recommend seeking him out for watch builds of this type. Price wise it is in the upper end of Homage watches and to me well worth the investment.


Does Mike have a website?


----------



## KalistaAz (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi Shawny,

He does not. If you like you can PM and I will send you his info. 

I am not in any way affiliated with him other than I love he made for me


----------



## d2ward (Jun 26, 2012)

trikpa said:


> Here's mine, got it a few days ago and I'm very satisfied for now
> 
> View attachment 1305983
> 
> ...


Those straps look great! I recognize the one with the clover from another thread, but can't remember the name of the craftsman. Would you mind sharing where you got them both?


----------



## trikpa (Aug 31, 2013)

well...I made them

I am the craftsman from Clover Straps ;-)


----------



## DAK47 (Dec 10, 2013)

How can i get Mikes info, i must have one.


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

zephyrnoid said:


> And this one is getting a lot of 'Buzz'....
> [link to pictures with trademark infringement removed]


Ooopsie! What did I do? I'll read the notices more diligently. Sorry b'out that Ernie


----------



## KalistaAz (Oct 20, 2013)

DAK47 said:


> How can i get Mikes info, i must have one.


Shoot me a PM, I'd be happy to send it along.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

I am quite partial to this watch on an awesome BandFever bracelet.


----------



## CWMV (Jun 16, 2013)

Well think I have some sort if record here!
I ordered from Getat on the evening of the 24th of November. Delivery was attempted today at 1130, but if course no one was home to accept it.
So what's that about 20 days? In pretty well shocked.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Dude, that's almost a reasonable amount of time. Congrats.


----------



## benglert (Dec 11, 2008)

Well I just received my 4th watch from Tat. I wanted one similar to a 422. This is the new polished case with plexi crystal and beige lume, although the gen has the newer style case and sapphire.










I ordered on 11/07 and had to prod him to get it done. It shipped on 12/12 and I received it today.

Tat still delivers a great product for the price but patience is a virtue.

His order beat my order from Man Bush which shipped on 12/07 and just hit NY today.

I also ordered a watch from Davidsen this weekend also, so I imagine that this one or my Man Bush one will be for sale shortly........


----------



## Kan Enas (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm trying to order my first GETAT watch, and I'm confused as to how to go about it. Knowing that GETAT will probably not reply to a query (at least not promptly or completely) I hope that someone can advice me.

The first question is how to order a totally custom watch. Do I order each part individually (case, dial, hands, movement and bracelet) and then Tat will know to put everything together in a watch and not send me just parts? I can't see an option on the site for indicating what I want, and from reading this superb forum I gather that misunderstandings are far too common.

My second question is about ordering a non-custom watch, but choosing options. For instance, I thought I'd give GETAT a try by ordering something inexpensive like a Marina Militare 44mm Regatta @5 Power Reserve Watch. Under the options I supposedly get to choose a Strap Option, (24/22mm brown or black leather strap with deployment buckle). But the only option on the drop-down menu is black while the watch photo shows brown.

Perhaps I'm over thinking the whole thing and I need to take the plunge and see what I get. But I usually prefer to choose exactly what I want so I hope this will be possible.


----------



## CWMV (Jun 16, 2013)

Well I may very well be an exception, but tat did reply to all of my questions.


----------



## jason913 (Oct 25, 2013)

My order from triconstore finally showed up. Ordered it 32 days ago and showed up yesterday, standard free shipping. $77 total. Couldn't be happier... their bright green lume is exactly what i was looking for. No dust, it works well so far. The strap is my only complaint, but i usually get a high quality aftermarket strap for any piece i buy.

quick (bad) pics:


----------



## Howard Moon (Mar 1, 2013)

I can finally post here!

I may or may not have screwed up. I just ordered a 44mm homage made by Parnis off the 'Bay. The public forum is having a Parnis hate fest right now, and I guess I'm just wondering if they are really as bad as people say. I like to think that I'm fairly knowledgable about watches, but I'm clueless about homage pieces. This particular watch has a movement that I trust, which is what really lead me to buy it. 

So, what should I expect? I'm already not expecting a whole lot, it only cost $100 after all, but I really hope I haven't bought something that's going to fall apart as soon as I put it on.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Howard Moon said:


> I can finally post here!
> 
> I may or may not have screwed up. I just ordered a 44mm homage made by Parnis off the 'Bay. The public forum is having a Parnis hate fest right now, and I guess I'm just wondering if they are really as bad as people say. I like to think that I'm fairly knowledgable about watches, but I'm clueless about homage pieces. This particular watch has a movement that I trust, which is what really lead me to buy it.
> 
> So, what should I expect? I'm already not expecting a whole lot, it only cost $100 after all, but I really hope I haven't bought something that's going to fall apart as soon as I put it on.


I have a Parnis PAM homage, and it works perfectly. Hate fests should sometimes be a tiny bit ignored, in my opinion.


----------



## tutu (Dec 10, 2013)

tpd80 said:


> I tried to buy from getat but no response to my emails. I figured if his service was this bad when he wants my money what will it be like when he has my money?. I then emailed jacksonse and the communication was great. I ordered and it arrived 31 days later.
> 
> The quality impresses me. Keeps good time. He did screw up the order a little.
> 
> ...


Im new to the forum, who is this Jacksonse? how do i contact him/her? lol.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

tutu said:


> Im new to the forum, who is this Jacksonse? how do i contact him/her? lol.


He's got a website. If you google Jackson Military Time, it should be the first hit.


----------



## tutu (Dec 10, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> He's got a website. If you google Jackson Military Time, it should be the first hit.


Got it!
Thanks!


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

Howard Moon said:


> I can finally post here!
> 
> I may or may not have screwed up. I just ordered a 44mm homage made by Parnis off the 'Bay. The public forum is having a Parnis hate fest right now, and I guess I'm just wondering if they are really as bad as people say. I like to think that I'm fairly knowledgable about watches, but I'm clueless about homage pieces. This particular watch has a movement that I trust, which is what really lead me to buy it.
> 
> So, what should I expect? I'm already not expecting a whole lot, it only cost $100 after all, but I really hope I haven't bought something that's going to fall apart as soon as I put it on.


I have three and I love them. Also have a Daji, a Triconstore and a couple unmarked or MM that I bought second hand on ebay so I don't know who made them. Happy with all of them. Well made and great looking watches. The only slight issue that I have experienced is that the crown guard lock may be a little looser than it would be on a 5-10G watch. Other than that I would expect to be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Just wanted to report I ordered a certain something from Daji. Ordered it this past Saturday, received it today. I paid for regular ship, he sent it by dhl. The product was exactly what I had ordered and has exceeded my expectation of what it was going to be, quality and finish wise. Good communication throughout and an excellent transaction. I'd recommend Daji unreservedly.

I'd post a pic, but you know, rules and such.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

ciccio_started_it said:


> I'd post a pic, but you know, rules and such.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Got a piece of tape?


----------



## Kan Enas (Sep 13, 2013)

I didn't realize there were rules against posting pics. The forum is full of pics, and I'd love to see pics of your Daji since I've never heard of it before.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Kan Enas said:


> I didn't realize there were rules against posting pics. The forum is full of pics, and I'd love to see pics of your Daji since I've never heard of it before.


It's not pictures that break the rules, it's pictures of PAM homages that use copyrighted names on the dials. See the Sticky post Titled "About M----- M------- posts" for details. Basically, you can post pictures of those watches as long as you somehow "erase" the copyrighted names.


----------



## Kan Enas (Sep 13, 2013)

Ah, now I get it. Thanks!


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Kan Enas said:


> Ah, now I get it. Thanks!


When I have a second with some photo editing software, I'll post a clean pic. In the meantime, you could go to Daji's site and check out his 44mm mechanical sandwich dial 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

duude..you have posted link to a fake watch. your post will be deleted and you will probably get warned. do not do that. btw. that is not a Swiss movement and watch is worth 20 $. Just buy case and dial from Getat, find some old pocket watch with Unitas (they can be found really cheap) and put it together.


----------



## mystrat (Dec 21, 2013)

Is davidsen still made a watch? May anyone give me a contact?


----------



## benglert (Dec 11, 2008)

Davidsen is still in business. I have one ordered that I should get this week. PM me and I can give you his info........


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

So my Jackson watch didn't make it in time for Christmas, but was only a day late. Here are a couple quick iPhone shots taken on the front porch just after the mail carrier dropped it off.

Mandatory wrist shot:









Front:









Back:









Initial thoughts: For the price, I'm very pleased. The build quality seems excellent. The PVD finish looks uniform all around the case. The movement winds smoothly and looks beautiful. Unfortunately, the orange is a bit darker than I had hoped and there's no lume on the dial, just on the hands. I have to check my email exchanges with Jackson, but I seem to remember being told the markers would "glow green". The sapphire is slightly domed, though the sun is down and I don't have decent lighting to show it in pics. The strap is stiff but seems well put together. He didn't offer a PVD clasp, so I'll be looking into replacing that soon. I also want to try my hand at making a brown one in the very near future.

All in all, I'm happy with my purchase and would recommend Jackson to anyone that doesn't mind the lack of lume on the dial. It really is a nice watch and I expect it will get a lot of wrist time. Starting tomorrow methinks.


----------



## irishman42 (Dec 18, 2013)

I am definitely going to get one of these. They have a great unique look to them. I am just wondering about the writing on the dial. I do not want one with the "name we shall not mention" on it but the sterile dials just look like something is missing.
Are there any sellers that have something else in the spot such as Parnis or another branding or logo?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

irishman42 said:


> I am definitely going to get one of these. They have a great unique look to them. I am just wondering about the writing on the dial. I do not want one with the "name we shall not mention" on it but the sterile dials just look like something is missing.
> Are there any sellers that have something else in the spot such as Parnis or another branding or logo?


Back up over the last few pages. Gruppo Gamma is one that comes to mind. I believe Parnis has a few with the name on the dial as well.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Wore this to the pub last night and received the comment 'nice watch, is that a fossil?!' 
First compliment on a watch outside of my social circle and I own much more expensive watches than this, it has some serious wrist presence!

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

Here is mine MM submersible , 47mm with custom strap * Brand distorted *


----------



## CWMV (Jun 16, 2013)

Anyone know what movenemt Tat uses in his Auto's?


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm interested in buying some let's say higher quality Panerai homage. By high quality I mean Swiss ETA 6497, sapphire glass, good quality steel 44mm case with solid crown guard and with nice brushed finishing, lume on hands and markers. I don't require any customization besides the blank dial without any text. Reading previous threads I've noticed that fellow member JOA made such homages, but I'm not sure if he is still in business, I've tried to contact him by e-mail but unfortunately without success. Could you please give me some advice who is currently the best craftsman who will be able to make such watch for me? Of course I'm ready to pay more than Getat's ~100$. If you don't want to make public advertisements here please PM me the contact information. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Why spend more for a Swiss Eta on a hommage when the Seagull does the job so well...
Frankly I have both and I can't see a difference justifying the price increase.

Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 7 avec Tapatalk 4


----------



## nicon (Apr 16, 2013)

sergio65 said:


> Why spend more for a Swiss Eta on a hommage when the Seagull does the job so well... Frankly I have both and I can't see a difference justifying the price increase. Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 7 avec Tapatalk 4


 Ok, I understand, but my question remains unanswered . Could you please tell me who makes higher quality homages today? I can live with Seagull if it's necessary.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

nicon said:


> Ok, I understand, but my question remains unanswered . Could you please tell me who makes higher quality homages today? I can live with Seagull if it's necessary.


on the higher end side, Timefactors PRS-20 provides the best bang for the buck for me, but the case is Radiomir style, not luminor, i.e. no crown guard, as it is copyrighted by Panerai


----------



## CWMV (Jun 16, 2013)

I believe DR customs still makes a Swiss powered pam homage.


----------



## BenGmin (Dec 25, 2013)

Keep hovering over the 'checkout' button on a getat! Has anyone from the UK ordered a getat? And if so did it incur any customs charges? And how long did it take for delivery from paying to arriving at your door? 

Cheers


----------



## BenGmin (Dec 25, 2013)

Cancel that last comment, just read up about problems people have had with getat and it's put me off so looking at manbush, keen to hear people's opinions on them?


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

I blame all of you here. This watch was never on my radar before (couldn't see myself justifying that much money on a new watch... or a used one... or even a parts/repair one) but after reading most of your posts and seeing some great photos I WANT ONE! I've decided to order from Getat (yes, I know what that means... zero communication. Long waits for delivery... it'll give me time to come up with an excuse for buying another watch!) but would like to ask you all a few questions first, if I may. First is the sapphire upgrade worth it? Second. I'm a little confused with all the "Lume" options. I'd like the numbers to appear white in daylight and white in the dark. Which option would that be? Third. Anyone have experience with the "Tan" strap?... looks, quality etc. Fourth. Some of the watches have a power reserve indicator. Is this functional or just cosmetic? 
Thanks!

Sent from my One V using Tapatalk


----------



## BenGmin (Dec 25, 2013)

cantinker said:


> I blame all of you here. This watch was never on my radar before (couldn't see myself justifying that much money on a new watch... or a used one... or even a parts/repair one) but after reading most of your posts and seeing some great photos I WANT ONE! I've decided to order from Getat (yes, I know what that means... zero communication. Long waits for delivery... it'll give me time to come up with an excuse for buying another watch!) but would like to ask you all a few questions first, if I may. First is the sapphire upgrade worth it? Second. I'm a little confused with all the "Lume" options. I'd like the numbers to appear white in daylight and white in the dark. Which option would that be? Third. Anyone have experience with the "Tan" strap?... looks, quality etc. Fourth. Some of the watches have a power reserve indicator. Is this functional or just cosmetic?
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my One V using Tapatalk


Keep us updated with your order progress. Currently can't decide between getat and manbush. Would prefer getat but peoples order problems have me worried


----------



## mbordes (Mar 23, 2013)

BenGmin said:


> Cancel that last comment, just read up about problems people have had with getat and it's put me off so looking at manbush, keen to hear people's opinions on them?


Happy to hear your not using getat. I'm now
At 100 days with no communication and no watch.


----------



## CWMV (Jun 16, 2013)

I think he's missing out. Consistent communication and delivered in 20 days for me.
And the watches I got, are just flat out awesome.
I will be buying more from tat for sure.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

I have bought three Getats (all separately, not as one order), and all arrived within about 4-5 weeks. The lack of communication didn't worry me, because I expected it from this forum. You gotta be kind of mad to read how bad something is and then still get angry when it turns out to be bad... Er, yeah, that's why we all said its bad....!

But... The watches and straps are fabulous  I'm considering buying another soon.

P.s. I didn't have to pay customs charges or duty.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Peteworrall said:


> I have bought three Getats (all separately, not as one order), and all arrived within about 4-5 weeks. The lack of communication didn't worry me, because I expected it from this forum. You gotta be kind of mad to read how bad something is and then still get angry when it turns out to be bad... Er, yeah, that's why we all said its bad....!
> 
> But... The watches and straps are fabulous  I'm considering buying another soon.
> 
> ...


+1 I ordered watches, spare part, since many years from Getat, and replied all my mails (not always quickly for sure) but he always did, and delivered all my orders within 4/6 weeks.

Pretty consistent to me, and the quality is out of this world considering the price.


----------



## mbordes (Mar 23, 2013)

Peteworrall said:


> I have bought three Getats (all separately, not as one order), and all arrived within about 4-5 weeks. The lack of communication didn't worry me, because I expected it from this forum. You gotta be kind of mad to read how bad something is and then still get angry when it turns out to be bad... Er, yeah, that's why we all said its bad....!
> 
> But... The watches and straps are fabulous  I'm considering buying another soon.
> 
> ...


I was aware going into this that communication would be poor and delivery slow, but I did expect to get what I paid for. It's been over three months since I paid for the watch and at this point I have given up and accepting it as a loss. Even 4-5 weeks without any communication is unacceptable in my opinion. Remember paypay will protect your purchase only 45 days after a purchase after that you SOL.

So if there are other more reliable options available why not go with them.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

I never experienced this type of problem with Getat in at least 10 purchases, he never failed.
Paypal (not Paypay) will help resolve your case even after 45 days, if not you credit card issuer (VISA...) will do

By reading all your latest posts, you would have better used this time by trying to resolve your case directly with the man ... instead of trying to damage.


----------



## BenGmin (Dec 25, 2013)

I've noticed you can pay by credit card with Getat so I think I'm going to place an order, and if nothing turns up at least I'm protected by my bank. The quality of the watch itself and the strap just looks better than the alternatives


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Paypal is the most secure way, you get a double protection (1) of Paypal and (2) of the underlying card.
In case of dispute Paypal always requests the seller to provide evidence that he actually delivered the goods and if the evidence cannot be shown the buyer is *always* refunded.
Moreover if a seller fails frequently he will loose the Paypal option, so it's pretty safe to say that when a seller offers the Paypal option, that he is safe and trustworthy.

Just my 2c here.


----------



## Zeljko111 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm thinking about buying homage watch from Davidsen. Are his watches any better then Getat's? Because the price difference is about 120 $. Has anyone ordered watch from Davidsen? How fast is his delivery? I don't wanna wait watch to arrive for 2-3 months.


----------



## mbordes (Mar 23, 2013)

sergio65 said:


> I never experienced this type of problem with Getat in at least 10 purchases, he never failed.
> Paypal (not Paypay) will help resolve your case even after 45 days, if not you credit card issuer (VISA...) will do
> 
> By reading all your latest posts, you would have better used this time by trying to resolve your case directly with the man ... instead of trying to damage.


And what man is that?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's my Jackson MM with a late-arriving Christmas present I bought for my wife. It's a 35mm Quartz homage with non-working pushers. Still, pretty well executed for the $60-ish price I paid.

Opposites attract: PVD and black with polished and white.


----------



## benglert (Dec 11, 2008)

Zeljko111 said:


> I'm thinking about buying homage watch from Davidsen. Are his watches any better then Getat's? Because the price difference is about 120 $. Has anyone ordered watch from Davidsen? How fast is his delivery? I don't wanna wait watch to arrive for 2-3 months.


I recently purchased a 6152 from Davidsen and it is pretty awesome. He doesn't to paypal so you have to go the MoneyGram or Western Union route. It took about a week to get it. His responses are rather short and to the point, but he does respond rather quickly.

I have always liked the options in lume and stuff that Getat and every one of the four that he has built for me have been flawless.

I would say that I think that Davidsen takes the cake though........


----------



## sweeperdk (May 23, 2008)

Right... So over the last week, I've read through Part 2 and Part 3...

Trust me to end up with ordering a watch from Getat:

Superlume 44mm luminor style case black dial with white numberals watch
Buckle Style : Premium
Case Option : Brushed Steel
Dial Lume : 01) Dark Gray (US)
Front glass : Sapphire
Hands Colour : All Black
Hands Lume : 03) White Superlume
Movement : Skeleton PVD Gun Colour
Strap Option : Seal Brown / beige stitch

Total cost ended at $167 shipped to Denmark.

Let the waiting game commence!


----------



## Zeljko111 (Jan 4, 2014)

sweeperdk said:


> Right... So over the last week, I've read through Part 2 and Part 3...
> 
> Trust me to end up with ordering a watch from Getat:
> 
> ...


Have you emailed him before ordering or did you just placed order on his website?


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

sweeperdk said:


> Right... So over the last week, I've read through Part 2 and Part 3...
> 
> Trust me to end up with ordering a watch from Getat:
> 
> ...


Sounds lovely and hope you'll post pics when you receive it, if allowed (seems PAM homages are disliked at WUS whereas other homages are treated more fairly)?

How do you place a custom order like that - I've looked through the site but couldn't find anywhere to buy a watch with so many options?


----------



## sweeperdk (May 23, 2008)

Zeljko111 said:


> Have you emailed him before ordering or did you just placed order on his website?


I just placed the order on his site. Received confirmation, and am now waiting for the paypal invoice. I expect it to take some time.



elGrafico said:


> Sounds lovely and hope you'll post pics when you receive it, if allowed (seems PAM homages are disliked at WUS whereas other homages are treated more fairly)?
> 
> How do you place a custom order like that - I've looked through the site but couldn't find anywhere to buy a watch with so many options?


The watch had quite a lot of options


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

I see now, only the 45mm has so many options. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## shortbread (Jun 17, 2013)

I ordered a Triconstore/davitton on ebay last week and it arrived today. It was posted about 3 hours after I ordered, I was pretty impressed.

This is my first Pam style watch and I'm very impressed with the quality honestly. The strap is well made and the watch looks well assembled, there's no scratches or marks on the hands, the dial is clean and the c3 lume is evenly applied... it even has blue ar coating on the crystal.

I haven't had it long enough to comment on it's reliability obviously but first impressions are very positive. I wish davitton offered California sandwich dials because I'd be on one like a shot.





only the dial has c3, the hands are something else and pretty average (they fade very fast). I might replace the hands with superlume if it bugs me too much.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Any reasons why most tend to get the hand wind over the auto please?


----------



## Zeljko111 (Jan 4, 2014)

I finnaly decided to place order from Getat for my PAM homage:


Sterile 44mm Black Dial with Orange Superlume Watch
Buckle Style : Pre-V
Case Option : PVD black
Dial Lume : 08) Vintage Beige
Front glass : Sapphire
Hands Colour : All Black
Hands Lume : 08) Vintage Beige
Movement : Normal Stainless Steel
Strap Option : Seal Brown / beige stitch	


Price: 145 $ shipped to Croatia


Now waiting for invoice to arrive. Hope that my new watch will be on my hand at start of February!


----------



## sweeperdk (May 23, 2008)

elGrafico said:


> Any reasons why most tend to get the hand wind over the auto please?


The reasoning behind this tends to be that the automatic movement is more fragile than the hand-wind movement, which seems to be quite solid.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

elGrafico said:


> Any reasons why most tend to get the hand wind over the auto please?


Personally, I went with 14.5mm vs 19mm thickness. That extra 4.5mm seemed "too big" to me.

Others have argued that hand-wind is more traditional as far as Panerai goes.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

elGrafico said:


> (seems PAM homages are disliked at WUS whereas other homages are treated more fairly)?


The issue tends to come up only when referring to the MM-branded homages because of the copyright issue raised by Panerai (see the sticky). I rarely see any negative posts regarding photos of PAM homages, so long as the name is obscured on the MM watches.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

I just ordered my uhm-I-don't-know ninth PAM homage, and somewhere like the fifth from Manbush. So far two have broken down, one from Jackson and one from Getat, none from Manbush.

Oh, right, it is a mini-fiddy case, old style, which means a domed glass. It's gonna be customized... painted, etc.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> Personally, I went with 14.5mm vs 19mm thickness. That extra 4.5mm seemed "too big" to me. Others have argued that hand-wind is more traditional as far as Panerai goes.


That's a huge difference I hadn't noticed only looking at the dial styles - thanks for pointing it out and I agree, 4.5mm extra height makes a world of difference on the wrist.

Researching the myriad of original models available, the majority would appear to be manual, so that's fair comment.


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

I see a couple of others have ordered from Getat in the last few days. My order was placed on Jan 4th and I've received my "Order Information" email (no Paypal request yet). Let's see who get's theirs first!


MM 44mm Black Dial with Orange Superlume Watch
Buckle Style : Pre-V
Case Option : PVD black
Dial Lume : 07) Orange
Front glass : Sapphire
Hands Colour : All Black
Hands Lume : 03) White Superlume
Movement : Normal Stainless Steel
Strap Option : tan / beige stitch

Total: USD 126.00 
Delivered to Canada (Montreal)


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

cantinker said:


> I see a couple of others have ordered from Getat in the last few days. My order was placed on Jan 4th and I've received my "Order Information" email (no Paypal request yet). Let's see who get's theirs first!
> 
> 
> MM 44mm Black Dial with Orange Superlume Watch
> ...


I'm interested in the current order-to-paypal-invoice time from Getat also.

I hadn't considered different lume on hands vs dial, goes hunting thru thread for pics...


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

PayPal request arrived 3am local time (Montreal) from Getat! 

Sent from my One V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeljko111 (Jan 4, 2014)

My PayPal invoice arrived yesterday around 10am local time, so less then 24 hours after my order. So far pretty good. Let's see how delivery will go.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok, two days ago I ordered a watch from getat. The next morning I had an email from him checking something on my order (good communication...). I have now paid, and will keep you posted....  


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Peteworrall said:


> Ok, two days ago I ordered a watch from getat. The next morning I had an email from him checking something on my order (good communication...). I have now paid, and will keep you posted....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


I've just had an email back from him confirming receipt of payment, and telling me the watch will be dispatched shortly. Good communication so far.


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

Just got this email from Getat.

"Hello,

Payment received. Will send the tracking no. to you after shipped out very soon"

Looking good!

Sent from my One V using Tapatalk


----------



## koric (Jan 23, 2013)

Anybody know where I can get a replacement crown guard screw for my getat homage? I emailed getat a week ago and still no response. 

One of the exposed screw that holds down the crown guard to the case is missing. I have no idea how it unscrewed itself and fall out. I noticed the crown guard to be off centered one morning and realized the screw is missing. I don't think I can just go to the hardware store and find another one.


----------



## mbordes (Mar 23, 2013)

cantinker said:


> Just got this email from Getat.
> 
> "Hello,
> 
> ...


Prediction. Tracking number will not work.


----------



## mbordes (Mar 23, 2013)

koric said:


> Anybody know where I can get a replacement crown guard screw for my getat homage? I emailed getat a week ago and still no response.
> 
> One of the exposed screw that holds down the crown guard to the case is missing. I have no idea how it unscrewed itself and fall out. I noticed the crown guard to be off centered one morning and realized the screw is missing. I don't think I can just go to the hardware store and find another one.


No surprise. This is typical of Getat.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

mbordes said:


> Prediction. Tracking number will not work.


But then, after a few days, it *will* work  This is how it has been with all three of my Getat purchases to date. My advice? Drool over website, piece together your custom watch, place the order, await email, pay, await email with tracking number, don't try it for a week or so, eventually it will work, but basically sit back for a month or so and eventually it will turn up. Wear it with pride, and be ready to field lots of questions about where you got your cool watch from  And finally, probably order another one within a day or so of receiving your first one!


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

that's exactly the same communication I received each time I ordered from Tat.

I guess he is doing a lot of copy-paste as his messages are always the same


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

but eventually the watches always show up, as specified, and without any defect so far.


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

mbordes said:


> No surprise. This is typical of Getat.


That was my experience when I contacted getat about a problem: He did not respond. See my earlier posts for details. I had to get a local watchmaker to fix the problem. Getat's warranty is worthless.


----------



## CWMV (Jun 16, 2013)

What are the dimensions of the screws? Might be good to know if there is another source for replacements.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

How have UK Getat/Manbush buyers fared with import duty? I've just been stung with a £32 parcel force & import duty fee on a similarly priced Alpha.

Any tips to avoid a repeat when I inevitably order an MM Homage? Type of postal service, what to ask the supplier to write on the package etc?


----------



## mft4 (Nov 2, 2013)

elGrafico said:


> How have UK Getat/Manbush buyers fared with import duty? I've just been stung with a £32 parcel force & import duty fee on a similarly priced Alpha.
> 
> Any tips to avoid a repeat when I inevitably order an MM Homage? Type of postal service, what to ask the supplier to write on the package etc?


I have bought 4 Manbush watches, No Import taxes on any of them. I think he just writes gift on the package, Not 100% sure on that as I can't recall.

I could let you know In a few day's time when i receive my 5th Manbush.(I will never get used to that name).

For shipping I alway's chose the cheapest option. It gathers less scrutiny at custom's.(Or so I have been told). It seems to have worked so far.


----------



## BenGmin (Dec 25, 2013)

Customs thing is pure luck (or bad luck) of your package being picked AFAIK. I had my package from CreationWatches through this week with no import tax, was marked as 'measuring equipment'


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks guys, useful info - please let me know in a few days how you got on


----------



## bmitch (Oct 11, 2013)

Been browsing this forum for some time now and finally pulled the trigger a few weeks ago and ordered one from daji... came within about a month and I absolutely love the watch! The seller always responded to my emails within 24 hours and was very nice, and the tracking number worked well too


----------



## Davidro (Dec 9, 2011)

First big thanks to everyone in the past threads and posts this was immensely helpful choosing models, movements and shop!

Its weird, a few years ago I was decidedly anti PAM and pro SUB, but the more I looked for that ideal Sub the more I lent to Panerai. So I decided to dip my toe in and get a 'hommage'
Now I will do my part for the WUS and contribute, know relevant and new info is helpful

Here is my time line: 
nov-dec '13 : Browse web and research
3 Dec: Place order with Tat, NB expectations were low
12 Dec: (no reply from Tat) Place order with 'Bush
16 Dec : Bush sends tracking. Items were posted from Singapore ( I was hoping it was Hong Kong!)
18 Dec: Tat informs me my email wasn't registered with Paypal, asks for valid email. (15 days? Sorry you're too late, you lose my business)
9-Jan: Bush items arrive in Hong Kong.

I got







44mm '00241'
I really like this one, it looks cool with the textured face. The power reserve seems to be working as intended, but does go past 40 when wound.
The band is aweful though; slim, stiff, metal parts are jagged and clasp seems awkward, cheap and rubbish
44mm 1950 Sandwich manual wind with steel band. This thing weighs a ton.








So here is my biggest personal issue.
My wrist is 6.5-7 and these watches are too big IMHO.
Compare the size to a 5600 Casio.

I've ordered 2 high quality leather straps, which I hope can tone down the size.
I would advise people to be aware these watches are big, heavy and chunky!

Few more with GX56 'KING'






















Edit 13-1-14:
New straps. I purchased these bands from Taobao.
These watches are SO much better now in every way! Highly recommend people consider getting a decent chunky leather band!
NB these are 22mm bands, and I believe 24mm is the better size to get.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for your insights Davidro


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

Thought I should post a mini review of my Gruppo Gamma G-5. I don't have any other homages to campare against, and I just got into watches so consider this my personal opinon.

After ordering the watch I had a question, which was answered fast and helpful. The English was also excellent, so communication seems top notch. The watch was delivered as EMS through Speedpost SG. I would have preferred a courier like Fed Ex, as they declare goods themselves and it's faster than Norwegian customs. But I can't really hold that against GG, and delivery was still fast.

The watch came packaged in a traveling pouch with the watch sufficiently wrapped in bubble wrap and a warranty card.



















The watch itself was free of any scratches and seems nicely finished. The polished finish can scratch quite easily, as I'm sure anyone know. The dial also seems clean to the naked eye, without any imperfections. The crystal is mineral, not sapphire.

The crown is screw down and catches the threads easily. It's marked brevet with the Swiss cross, which I guess is a homage to the original of the 40's(?).

The back side is marked with Gruppo Gamma, brevettato(another homage?) and the serial number. It has a see through case back.

The strap is made by 74 Watch Straps and I think it is very nice. Lug size is 24mm, and the springbars are screw in. The pre-v buckle is signed Gruppo Gamma, as is the straps. I have bought a few straps online, and comparing price/quality I would say I would pay around 40-50$ for them.

The movement is a 30 jewel grade 1 Seagull TY2555 with 45 hour power reserve, hacking and hand wind. It does however have a very small imperfection on the rotor. Seems like a very small round scratch, about the size of a speck of dust. It only shows in the right light, but what have been seen can't be unseen right? It doesen't bother me very much though.

Accuracy however is superb. In the four days I have had it it have lost... 4 seconds! So about -1 second per day. I really hope it keeps this up, as I think it is pretty amazing.

The lume I would say is average, and comparable to the hands(not dial) of the Invicta 8926. It is bright at first, but fades kinda fast. Although dim, it lasts all night, and is easily read in the morning when the eyes is adjusted to the dark. It's evenly applied and the hands and dial glows the same. You can't really tell them apart by brightness, which is good I think.

And some pictures, taken with my phone.
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoGeo630 (Sep 2, 2013)

Here is my review of the PAM homage I purchased from mbush.

1) Purchased (http://www.............com/productshow-703-6.html) and invoiced on 12/2/2013
2) Confirmation from mbush on 12/2/2013
3) Confirmation from mbush of order shipped on 12/9/2013
4) Package delivered via USPS on 12/21/2013

Watch was well packaged bubble wrapped and stored in a styrofoam box.

PROS
1) Hefty 44mm body and sapphire crystal.
2) Very clear sapphire crystal and see thru back.
3) Clean sterile dial with very consistent markings.
4) Very consistent and flawless black finish on both watch and buckle.
5) Great looking movement behind the see thru case back.
6) Nice quality 4mm thick stitched leather strap and Pre V buckle. Very comfortable to wear.
7) Screw bars for strap and buckle.

CONS
1) Drilled holes in lugs too close to lug ends.
2) Case back had some of the black finish missing on edges, probably caused by whatever tool was used to tighten case back.
3) No AR coating on the sapphire crystal.
4) Dial is not sandwich dial, as described in description on website, but rather seems to be stamped markings.
5) Very odd embossed logo on sterile dial.
6) Crown guard lever has slight rattle, only when watch is shaken. Else not really noticeable.
7) Either inconsistent threading in lugs or strap screw bars, causing one of the screws to be sticking out slightly out of the lug hole.

Front and back views. Note the color of the leather strap. The original color is actually much lighter and more orangey. I used leather conditioner to soften and darken the leather. I like the current color much better.














Close up of _17 jewels hand winding mechanical Asian Unitas 6497 swan neck movement
_








Shot showing screw bars for strap and buckle. Notice how close to the lug ends the holes are drilled in the lug. I have already marred up one strap screw bar. I contacted mbush and he has offered to send me new replacement screw bars. Currently still waiting for them to come. I received very fast responses and great service from mbush when I emailed him about the issue. 














Notice in the pictures below, because the lugs are drilled so close to the lug ends, there is a large gap between the watch body and the strap. Also notice the odd stamped logo right above the 6 o'clock position on the dial.














A shot of the two screws that holds the crown guard in to the watch case. One can only be accessed when the lever is in release position.








Here is a shot of the Pre v buckle. Fairly hefty and seems to be pretty good quality.








Here are some on the wrist shots. I have a 7.75" wrist. The leather straps measure 75mmx130mm.














- Overall, the watch is very comfortable to wear. 
- The price I feel is a bit high for the level of quality and QC.
- The sapphire crystal was dirty on the inside. I was only able to see the dirty swirls when direct sunlight hit the dial. Also the positioning of the dial was not perfectly straight relative to the watch case, just slightly off center. So I had to take it apart, remove the movement, clean the crystal on the inside, and re-align the movement/dial to get it straightened.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Fabulous insight, thank you! I'd love to see a similar review of the Getat version also.


----------



## Mark01 (Nov 12, 2008)

PVD by Davidsen


----------



## mft4 (Nov 2, 2013)

elGrafico said:


> Thanks guys, useful info - please let me know in a few days how you got on


I received my latest manbush watch. On the declaration form, he writes gift, with a value of $10.

Hope that helps.


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

Just got an email from Getat! My order has been shipped!!

Sent from my One V using Tapatalk


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

mft4 said:


> I received my latest manbush watch. On the declaration form, he writes gift, with a value of $10.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks it does. I had to pay import duty on a watch from Alpha (not PAM homage) because they wrote value $128US.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Which also means that if the package is lost you only get $10


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

I'd take that chance vs paying £32 extra on a £75 watch

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoGeo630 (Sep 2, 2013)

cantinker said:


> Just got an email from Getat! My order has been shipped!!
> 
> Sent from my One V using Tapatalk


Did you try tracking it on the shippers website? I received the same email but when trying to track the package, the shipper site indicated more info was needed.


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

NeoGeo630 said:


> Did you try tracking it on the shippers website? I received the same email but when trying to track the package, the shipper site indicated more info was needed.


I haven't tried the tracking number yet as I've read it doesn't usually work for the first week or so.


----------



## SirJames007 (Jan 12, 2014)

I still don't understand why some guys are paying $100 & up for a real piece of garbage that won't last long unless being extremely lucky! I've been through Hong Kong quality fake Panerai, Rolex, Omega & others... Don't get me wrong, I travel to HK every year. These (sometimes very high quality looking) replicas look really good at first sight and are impressive but that's it... Stainless steel case are not ''solid'' and movements aren't worth more than a buck. They ALL fail ! I prefer a good ol' Seiko or Orient for the same price, at least they will be reliable for almost a lifetime and one cannot compare their quality control over these cheap replicas. Why spend $100 on a ''disposable'' watch ? Just to show off or ''dream'' about the real thing? Respectfully yours...


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

SirJames007 said:


> I still don't understand why some guys are paying $100 & up for a real piece of garbage that won't last long unless being extremely lucky! I've been through Hong Kong quality fake Panerai, Rolex, Omega & others... Don't get me wrong, I travel to HK every year. These (sometimes very high quality looking) replicas look really good at first sight and are impressive but that's it... Stainless steel case are not ''solid'' and movements aren't worth more than a buck. They ALL fail ! I prefer a good ol' Seiko or Orient for the same price, at least they will be reliable for almost a lifetime and one cannot compare their quality control over these cheap replicas. Why spend $100 on a ''disposable'' watch ? Just to show off or ''dream'' about the real thing? Respectfully yours...


I agree 100%. I live in Thailand where copy watches are in abundance. I've bought a couple of good looking replicas for $100 each that didn't last 3 months, never again. I could have put that $200 towards a proven, reliable Seiko or Citizen that would go for years.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

I do not buy replicas and I do not buy over eBay or in HK. I buy nice-looking sterile watches from a few vendors that has a bit higher quality. I'm not showing off. For instance, my favorite watch is a Magrette, I have a Benarus, etc. I have also designed a couple myself. Sure, similar to a Panerai, about as similar as an Omega is to a Rolex.


----------



## NeoGeo630 (Sep 2, 2013)

cantinker said:


> I haven't tried the tracking number yet as I've read it doesn't usually work for the first week or so.


It's been almost a month for me and I still can't get tracking info.


----------



## NeoGeo630 (Sep 2, 2013)

SirJames007 said:


> I still don't understand why some guys are paying $100 & up for a real piece of garbage that won't last long unless being extremely lucky! I've been through Hong Kong quality fake Panerai, Rolex, Omega & others... Don't get me wrong, I travel to HK every year. These (sometimes very high quality looking) replicas look really good at first sight and are impressive but that's it... Stainless steel case are not ''solid'' and movements aren't worth more than a buck. They ALL fail ! I prefer a good ol' Seiko or Orient for the same price, at least they will be reliable for almost a lifetime and one cannot compare their quality control over these cheap replicas. Why spend $100 on a ''disposable'' watch ? Just to show off or ''dream'' about the real thing? Respectfully yours...


It's not about showing off or dreaming. I don't like replica watches, I prefer homage watches that do not try to replicate originals in every way possible.

For me, buying a homage watch allows me to enjoy the style and fairly decent movements without having to pay thousands of dollars for the real original versions. It also gives me a chance to mess around with the watch and make modifications if I want without having to worry about cost and voiding warranties and such.

One can always pay a bit more for higher quality watches as mentioned such as Magrette and Benarus which still pay tribute to the cushion style cases but have proper movements like miyota 9015. I'm sure those will probably last just as long as a Seiko or Citizen.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

SirJames007 said:


> I still don't understand why some guys are paying $100 & up for a real piece of garbage that won't last long unless being extremely lucky! I've been through Hong Kong quality fake Panerai, Rolex, Omega & others... Don't get me wrong, I travel to HK every year. These (sometimes very high quality looking) replicas look really good at first sight and are impressive but that's it... Stainless steel case are not ''solid'' and movements aren't worth more than a buck. They ALL fail ! I prefer a good ol' Seiko or Orient for the same price, at least they will be reliable for almost a lifetime and one cannot compare their quality control over these cheap replicas. Why spend $100 on a ''disposable'' watch ? Just to show off or ''dream'' about the real thing? Respectfully yours...


I completely respect your opinion, but this thread is for for people who disagree with it, and enjoy and want to share their appreciation of PAM homages. If you look around, there are plenty of threads where people debate the validity and worth of 'homage' watches. You will find these debates quite lively, with great points made on both sides of the issue. That place isn't here.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

SirJames007 said:


> I still don't understand why some guys are paying $100 & up for a real piece of garbage that won't last long unless being extremely lucky! I've been through Hong Kong quality fake Panerai, Rolex, Omega & others... Don't get me wrong, I travel to HK every year. These (sometimes very high quality looking) replicas look really good at first sight and are impressive but that's it... Stainless steel case are not ''solid'' and movements aren't worth more than a buck. They ALL fail ! I prefer a good ol' Seiko or Orient for the same price, at least they will be reliable for almost a lifetime and one cannot compare their quality control over these cheap replicas. Why spend $100 on a ''disposable'' watch ? Just to show off or ''dream'' about the real thing? Respectfully yours...


You're missing the fun factor and accessibility of these watches.

Garbage is what I call a lot of Seiko and Orient designs - sure the build quality is typically Japanese, but I'd rather wear a disposable homage than most of their offerings, some of us like to dream a little bigger


----------



## SirJames007 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi folks, I did not want to offend anyone here... Life is too short and I agree with the fun factor. I'm just puzzled with ''disposable watches''. How are you supposed to repair them if you don't have the proper skills ? Re-ordering chinese parts is easy but will your local shop do the job? At a price worth more the entire watch ? I just had only bad experience with cheap replicas, sterile or not... At this point, a $70-80 Vostok Amphibia is a better deal.

Seiko and Orient brands may be boring and common timepieces but they do last long... IMHO If I could only be able to insert a quality Seiko or Miyota or Chinese Sea Gull mechanical movement in a homage, I'd be more than happy with it.

I agree on one point: Better to live your dreams than dream your life...

Cheers


----------



## SirJames007 (Jan 12, 2014)

Agree with you. Magrette and benarus are much better ! It is just difficult to find a trustable & reliable supplier should the watch be an 'inspired' sterile replica. They are always disposable...In this case, better to get the case and glass and insert a japanese or swiss ETA movement in it... As said earlier, I do not have the skills and the time to achieve this. This way it would keep time properly and last quite long !


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

No offence taken here  You don't repair disposable watches, by their nature they would be thrown away once damaged/failed, though personally I would have a go at repairing/replacing the movement just for fun 

I see these watches no differently than spending $100 on dinner for two, or $150 if you throw in a pair of cinema tickets - you don't always get a great meal, or a great movie.

I'm sorry you've had only bad experiences, were they all-out fakes (which in my experience tend to be the worst), or homages that would undoubtedly be copyright infringements but are badged more honestly (in my experience tend to last longer)?

Some homages are available with Japanese and Swiss movements (Tiger Concepts Black Bay being one, pity the dial is so cheap).


----------



## SirJames007 (Jan 12, 2014)

My bad experiences were all with Panerai, Omega, Rolex and other fakes bought in Hong Kong (from private sellers hiding inside buildings) so I could choose carefully and try them before buying. I'm not talking about Kowloon night markets where you obviously find the poorest replicas at $20.00 after negociation ...! Sadly some of these $100 watches were truly high quality replicas (Hong Kongers call them triple A) you could feel this with the attention to details and sometimes remarkable material: case and the bracelet and the mineral glass (pretending to be true sapphire but i have my doubts on this). Just a shame they were disposable... Surprisingly a Panerai Luminor GMT bought in Rome for 15.00 Euro is still running after 3 years, try to understand... Probably luck ! I will never ever buy a fake again. Where is Tiger Concepts black blay ? Hint ?

I wear these for gardening, renovating the house. The beloved 'true' Breitling or Omega are staying in the winder.

Cheers


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

SirJames007 said:


> I still don't understand why some guys are paying $100 & up for a real piece of garbage that won't last long unless being extremely lucky! I've been through Hong Kong quality fake Panerai, Rolex, Omega & others... Don't get me wrong, I travel to HK every year. These (sometimes very high quality looking) replicas look really good at first sight and are impressive but that's it... Stainless steel case are not ''solid'' and movements aren't worth more than a buck. They ALL fail ! I prefer a good ol' Seiko or Orient for the same price, at least they will be reliable for almost a lifetime and one cannot compare their quality control over these cheap replicas. Why spend $100 on a ''disposable'' watch ? Just to show off or ''dream'' about the real thing? Respectfully yours...


I don't understand why some people feel the need to come to a thread with the title "Best Panerai Homage" and start trashing ("piece of garbage") the very items which the thread was created to showcase. The idea of homage watches (not replicas or fakes as suggested in the quoted post) is to capture the look and feel of the original for those of us that can't afford the "real thing". Seiko and Orient, to my knowledge, do not offer anything that looks remotely like a Luminor or Radiomir. If they did, I'm sure you'd see lots of them in this thread.

Browse around the forum a bit, particularly the Affordables forum, and you'll see it mentioned in thread after thread: wear what you like. I'm not alone in the fact that I like wearing homage watches and don't feel as if I'm "dreaming" by wearing them.

As for "Respectfully yours&#8230;", I'm having a hard time finding anything in the post that was respectful to the folks that post in this thread.

Top o' the morning to ya.


----------



## SirJames007 (Jan 12, 2014)

Agree with rpm1974... It was just a warning that these low-priced sterile or not replicas do not last. That's my point... My mom's fridge lasted 50 years without being serviced once. Today, too many goods are 'disposable' because not worth to repair. I feel sad about this. just sad we have to throw things to garbage because this is what they are.
I like things that last long.


----------



## mbordes (Mar 23, 2013)

SirJames007 said:


> I like things that last long.


That's what she said.


----------



## CWMV (Jun 16, 2013)

SirJames007 said:


> Agree with rpm1974... It was just a warning that these low-priced sterile or not replicas do not last. That's my point... My mom's fridge lasted 50 years without being serviced once. Today, too many goods are 'disposable' because not worth to repair. I feel sad about this. just sad we have to throw things to garbage because this is what they are.
> I like things that last long.


Really? I disagree.
Lots of people talk about golden ages, how things were better back then, and how we have lost our way. They have been saying this since antiquity. 
Id venture that with the exceptions of third century Rome and the entire 14th century they have been wrong.

Things from bygone ages last longer because they are less refined/complex. Compare an AR15 to a Kalashnikov and the comparison is readily apparent. The M16 is a very complicated and delicate machine that can be brought to a stop by literally a 1 mm defect in manufacture of certain parts. The Kalashnikov can be built by an illiterate farmer in the Khyber pass, buried in a drainage ditch for 5 years, soaked in sewage and dragged down a cobblestone street but will still light em up. Does that make it a better shooting instrument? No.

Hell look at cars. Do you really believe a tri-5 can compare to a current model year Camry? In no way shape or form is it a better car. Ive sen Tacoma pickups go 200,000 miles with just a change of plug wires, the tri5 is going to need a complete motor tear down and rebuild after 50,000 miles.

All that to say that your mothers refrigerator is not the model by which to demonstrate the downfall of western material craftsmanship. We are better now than we have ever been.
Id love to continue but, alas, its off topic.

Regardless I venture to say that isn't your point. You didn't come in here saying that, you came in here calling the watches of the topic garbage plain and simple.
That Sir is your opinion, plain and simple. Everything that you espouse as a "warning" from your vast experiences is your opinion nothing more or less.

I want to go on but I wont, as this is ALL way off topic. I think the best thing you could do would be to remove the post, then get a mod in here to clean up all these responses.


----------



## aceventura (Nov 26, 2013)

have you got your watch yet ?


----------



## aceventura (Nov 26, 2013)

Good luck dude I hope you get your watch EVENTUALLY !


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm not going to wade into this debate, but would like to bring this back to getat:

Can anybody update the getat situation? Are orders back on track? Has anybody received a watch recently?

After spending far too much time on this thread, and on part 2, there does seem to be a certain pattern in terms of Christmas order overload.

I'm weary to order from him given some of the scathing feedback - justifiably, I might add - but the other choices (man bush, jackson) do not seem to have what I'm looking for, which is this in a 45mm, with black hands:








Others have it, but only in 47mm and I worry that will be too large for my 7.5 inch wrist. My largest watch is a 45mm and that took a bit of getting used to.

I'd appreciate any feedback.

Thanks!


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

I agree, looking forward to hearing about recent Getat arrivals, especially from buyers who chose upgrades like sapphire crystal, specific lume or hands colours and if the order was correct.


----------



## aikidoka25 (Nov 24, 2013)

I ordered on 21 Dec, paid 24 Dec, shipped 3 Jan, arrived 17 Jan. Standard registered post. So far so good item match the description and works


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

aikidoka25 said:


> I ordered on 21 Dec, paid 24 Dec, shipped 3 Jan, arrived 17 Jan. Standard registered post. So far so good item match the description and works


Pics or it didn't happen. Seriously though, pics please


----------



## aikidoka25 (Nov 24, 2013)

For the naysayers 










sorry if the iphone camera is not good i think i saw its reflection on the sapphire glass.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's the newest acquisition for my PAM homage collection, a Benarus Moray.










If you want to see my other PAM-homages, they're part of this post.


----------



## BenGmin (Dec 25, 2013)

For people in the UK, if you eBay search Parnis there's quite a few UK sellers selling these Pam homages and other Parnis watches for a good price, plus they're shipped from uk so you don't risk and import tax

ive just bought a 47mm MM homage on brown leather with asain Unitas hand wind movement for £81 delivered


----------



## NeoGeo630 (Sep 2, 2013)

Ordered from Getat 12/17
Invoice received and paid 12/18
Tracking number received 12/23
Tracking number FINALLY now shows up on shipper site with ship date of 1/17

Hopefully I will be getting this within the next week and a half.


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

Just a query for browsers of this thread: Has anyone successfully swapped out an automatic movement for a 6497 clone? I'm in the process of doing this, but the crown from my old watch (the automatic) does not fit the threads for the 6497 (its too small). Tat also tells me that the proper crown for the 6497 won't fit the 44mm Luminor case that had an automatic movement. Challenges....:think:


----------



## Macco568 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hello all, 

New member here, been lurking for a month or so. Huge fan of the Panerai watches (I follow a couple of fan sites on Instagram) but never really considered them because of there size and price. With the advent of these homages though, I can bite the bullet. 

Now I've seen Getat has been the go to guy even with communication issues and delivery wait times, which I don't see a problem with but has anyone seen winstonparrish.com based out of Atlanta, GA? I guess they don't have the customizable options but another option for you guys!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I received this one in a trade from another member today. Its a 3646 Kampfschwimmer homage. 47mm, welded lugs, acrylic crystal, brevet crown, and a 6497 at the heart. I really like the shape of the case. Its unique to anything that I've owned.

















I love acrylic crystals.









Crown and case back.

















Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

^^^^ Looks fabulous, jelliottz! 

Does anybody have a getat with the vintage lume that they could show off, please? 

Trying to decide whether to go with that or white superlume. Wish man bu had more lume choices...


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

Macco568 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> New member here, been lurking for a month or so. Huge fan of the Panerai watches (I follow a couple of fan sites on Instagram) but never really considered them because of there size and price. With the advent of these homages though, I can bite the bullet.
> 
> Now I've seen Getat has been the go to guy even with communication issues and delivery wait times, which I don't see a problem with but has anyone seen winstonparrish.com based out of Atlanta, GA? I guess they don't have the customizable options but another option for you guys!


I've been communicating back and forth with Pete from Winston Parrish as I work on the watch referred to above. Seems like a pleasant and helpful sort.
Joe


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Guys, look at this ... new models from Panerai this year. I do hope that the Chinese (bastards and non-bastards) pick up on this design asap. I really like the white/cream one.

...Welcome to PaneraiMagazine.com Home of Jake's Panerai World...: SIHH 2014 Coverage: All New Panerai Chronograph


----------



## TeeRite (Nov 14, 2013)

Here is mine. Just got it last week.


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

NeoGeo630 said:


> Did you try tracking it on the shippers website? I received the same email but when trying to track the package, the shipper site indicated more info was needed.


My tracking number works. Looks like my Get at left Hong Kong headed to Canada today.

Sent from my One V using Tapatalk


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Has anyone read this thread from beginning to the present end in one sitting? I would imagine it is like getting through War and Peace in one night.


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

usc1 said:


> As anyone read this thread from beginning to the present end in one sitting? I would imagine it is like getting through War and Peace in one night.


Actually, War and Peace was far less gut-wrenching and evoked a far less visceral reaction...


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

cantinker said:


> My tracking number works. Looks like my Get at left Hong Kong headed to Canada today.
> 
> Sent from my One V using Tapatalk


Nice! When did you order?

I'm in ON and close to pulling the trigger (just in time for Chinese New Year, of course...).


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

postup said:


> Nice! When did you order?
> 
> I'm in ON and close to pulling the trigger (just in time for Chinese New Year, of course...).


Put my order in on January 4th. With any luck it looks like I'll have it within a month of the purchase date. Good luck with your Getat!

Sent from my One V using Tapatalk


----------



## eyky (Jan 22, 2014)

My first Radiomir Homage.
Polished SS, all black sterile dial, 6497 Swan Neck movement, exhibition case back.
It's on my wrist since a week - love this watch.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

I've seen a few of these stealth watches now and am interested how readable the face is in terms of practicality? Looks great either way 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## eyky (Jan 22, 2014)

In normal daylight the numbers and marks are pretty good readable. Due to the sandwich dial there is always some shadow in the grooves. Reading is harder when the surrounding light is getting darker. This homage doesn't have any luming on the numbers and marks only the hands are lumed.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

There's lots of watches that get by just fine without hour markers at all and I like the idea of subtlety - I can see myself wanting more than one of these homages 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## eyky (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm with you elGrafico - definitely wanting more than one PAM homage! The next one is already ordered and on it's way!


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice one eyky! I'm finding it easier to pick features having resigned myself to buying a few  will be ordering my first soon, paycheck permitting

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pseudoX (Apr 26, 2013)

Received my watch from Tat today. Surprisingly, in the most delightful sense of course, the entire process took precisely 20 days!

3rd Jan - Placed order
7th Jan - Received paypal invoice from Tat
8th Jan - Paid
14th Jan - Received tracking information
19th Jan - Tracking started working
23rd Jan - Delivery

The watch came in a lovely black box, protected in many layers of bubble wrap. All in all a good experience so far. By the way, for those in the UK, you would be happy to hear that I wasn't stung by import tax.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

How big is the watch? And what's your wrist size? 

I have pretty thin wrists and I have a 40 mm Pam homage, and I'm considering a larger one (next size seems to be 44 mm).


----------



## pseudoX (Apr 26, 2013)

millenbop said:


> How big is the watch? And what's your wrist size?
> 
> I have pretty thin wrists and I have a 40 mm Pam homage, and I'm considering a larger one (next size seems to be 44 mm).


I have really thin wrists as well - 6" at most. The size of the watch is 47mm but bear in mind that the radiomir case wears smaller.


----------



## Sivart444 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have approx. 6" wrists as well - even slightly under that (5.91") - I wish i could find a 40mm model that fit exactly what i'm looking for but they don't seem to exist. Suppose i ought to just give the 44mm a try


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Ok cool. I have 6.7 inch wrists and I have one watch that is 45 mm and it's too big on me imho, so I'm hesitating in getting a 44 mm. My sweet spot is prob around 41-42 mm. But to each his own, of course! Just wish I could try a 44 mm before ordering one 

If anyone have ~6.7 inch wrists and own a 44 mm pam homage, please post pictures


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

From my experiences when I had either 45/44, the 44 wore neater because of the tapering lugs. You simply won't get that with the radi case. Whilst, yes the radi is slimmer, I found the overhang of the lug wires to finally steer me away.

Either way, they have serious presence and for some wearers a bit of height, tone and confidence would assist.




























Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

I've read in a couple of older threads that the AR coating on the sapphire was applied to the "underside". One poster stated to explicitly demand *no* AR coating.

Could somebody please explain why?


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

elGrafico said:


> I've seen a few of these stealth watches now and am interested how readable the face is in terms of practicality? Looks great either way
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


The blue & white hands are striking.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

postup said:


> I've read in a couple of older threads that the AR coating on the sapphire was applied to the "underside". One poster stated to explicitly demand *no* AR coating.
> 
> Could somebody please explain why?


There is this common wide spread fear that AR scratches over time. And yes it can be ugly. Poorly applied or rough usage would result in damaged ar. I love ar.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cheapest watch I own, but looks good on the wrist...


----------



## AlexGP (Dec 15, 2009)

How's the water resistance on these homages? Can they at least withstand washing your hands / rain ?


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Can someone verify if I can use the same hands, dial, and case of a MM with an asian 6497 for a unitas 6497? From what I have read it seems I can but I want to know for fact before I buy all the components. Thanks.


----------



## NeoGeo630 (Sep 2, 2013)

Received my Tat watch 4 days ago. Here are the specs:

- 47mm Luminor New Fiddy polished case w/ brushed CG and plexiglass front/back
- Asian Unitas 6497 movement 17 jewel 
- Black dial w/ dark gray lume
- Gold double pencil hands w/ white superlume
- 26mm Vintage Wooden Brown leather strap w/ standard pre-v buckle

Seems to be very good quality, everything is built very tight.

I'm skeptical about the crown and crown guard. Both seem kind of cheap and feels like aluminum, not steel.

The only issue I seem to be having is with winding. It is a bit difficult and something seems to be slipping with 
either the crown or something inside is slipping. I think I have read somewhere that others have had problems with this in the past with Tat watches. I will need to pay close attention to this.

If I had to do it over again, I would not have chosen dark gray lume for the dial indices. I am going to try and redo the dial w/ a Watchlume.com vintage patina lume kit.



























Here it is on my 7.75" wrist.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Could someone explain, the quality of the strap provided with the watch.

Sent from my Wammy Titan2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoGeo630 (Sep 2, 2013)

S.Nair said:


> Could someone explain, the quality of the strap provided with the watch.
> 
> Sent from my Wammy Titan2 using Tapatalk


The quality of the strap is decent. It is very thick, without measuring I'd guess at least 4.5mm. It is a bit stiff at first but becomes very soft and pliable if you work it for a few minutes. The strap is quite comfortable to wear. I'm not sure what type of leather it is but it has a very chemical smell to it. I'm assuming it is because of whatever type of adhesive they used in making the strap. Even now almost 5 days later, it does not have the leather smell to it. The length for me wears like the strap on my manbush homage so I'm going to guess it is the same length, 125mmx75mm. There is no option to customize the strap length when purchasing.


----------



## Sail944 (Nov 19, 2011)

Has anyone tried he new "100m water resistant 1:1" 44mm luminor case from getat?


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

NeoGeo630 said:


> The quality of the strap is decent. It is very thick, without measuring I'd guess at least 4.5mm. It is a bit stiff at first but becomes very soft and pliable if you work it for a few minutes. The strap is quite comfortable to wear. I'm not sure what type of leather it is but it has a very chemical smell to it. I'm assuming it is because of whatever type of adhesive they used in making the strap. Even now almost 5 days later, it does not have the leather smell to it. The length for me wears like the strap on my manbush homage so I'm going to guess it is the same length, 130mmx75mm. There is no option to customize the strap length when purchasing.


Pretty sure it's fake leather aka PU leather then if it doesn't smell properly. It can still be a good strap, of course, but it's probably not genuine leather.

(I only have a Pam homage from Jackson and it smells like leather should smell like)


----------



## NeoGeo630 (Sep 2, 2013)

I wouldn't doubt what your saying. My manbush strap definitely smells and feels more like leather. The Tat strap feels more like a suede type material. 

Quite disappointing considering the price point. I think between the two I'd go with manbush at this point, even though Tat offers far more in terms of options. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

usc1 said:


> Can someone verify if I can use the same hands, dial, and case of a MM with an asian 6497 for a unitas 6497? From what I have read it seems I can but I want to know for fact before I buy all the components. Thanks.


Hands: yes
Dial: yes and no, very often requires to replace the dial feet and dial size needs to match the case size
Movement sizes ... should be the same but there may be very slight differences depending on the origin.

All in all it should work but may need some tweaking.


----------



## ROSSOLY (Dec 21, 2009)

Just wanted to share pics of the homage that I purchased from Man bush ijie. The watched arrived well packaged. It has a titanium case, mechancial movement, 44mm case and the hands match the dial. Very nice quality! The company is very good to deal with, emails are answered within a day and the watched was shipped quickly. I've purchased from Ge tat before and the quality of their watches are not as nice, in my opinion. They also make and sell different types/styles of watches and bands. Btw, full wind, 50 hrs so far.....


----------



## Sail944 (Nov 19, 2011)

Very nice! I was just looking at that same exact watch on the getat website! Which lume is that? Mind taking a pic?


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

sergio65 said:


> Hands: yes
> Dial: yes and no, very often requires to replace the dial feet and dial size needs to match the case size
> Movement sizes ... should be the same but there may be very slight differences depending on the origin.
> 
> All in all it should work but may need some tweaking.


thank you


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

ROSSOLY said:


> Just wanted to share pics of the homage that I purchased from Man bush ijie. The watched arrived well packaged. It has a titanium case, mechancial movement, 44mm case and the hands match the dial. Very nice quality! The company is very good to deal with, emails are answered within a day and the watched was shipped quickly. I've purchased from Ge tat before and the quality of their watches are not as nice, in my opinion. They also make and sell different types/styles of watches and bands. Btw, full wind, 50 hrs so far.....


IMO Getat watches are superior in every way, I bought once from Manbu and was not impressed, the crown was not properly adjusted, and the strap looked made of cheap fake leather. The watch movement did not look regulated as it is with Getat.
Now it is true that the communication is better, but the watches ... definitely not!


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

ROSSOLY said:


> Just wanted to share pics of the homage that I purchased from Man bush ijie. The watched arrived well packaged. It has a titanium case, mechancial movement, 44mm case and the hands match the dial. Very nice quality! The company is very good to deal with, emails are answered within a day and the watched was shipped quickly. I've purchased from Ge tat before and the quality of their watches are not as nice, in my opinion. They also make and sell different types/styles of watches and bands. Btw, full wind, 50 hrs so far.....


Very nice overall, but that white second hand would bug the crap out of me.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

That's how the actual PAM looks, small seconds is white when hours and minutes are black. But with a made to order homage you can choose all black hands - at least you can from Getat

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

elGrafico said:


> That's how the actual PAM looks, small seconds is white when hours and minutes are black.


Guess I need to hand in my WUS card haha. Didn't know that.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

My reaction was exactly the same as yours  so I went looking and found it's how they are meant to be - but all black looks better to me regardless 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'd go sterile and without the second hand personally ...


----------



## NeoGeo630 (Sep 2, 2013)

sergio65 said:


> IMO Getat watches are superior in every way, I bought once from Manbu and was not impressed, the crown was not properly adjusted, and the strap looked made of cheap fake leather. The watch movement did not look regulated as it is with Getat.
> Now it is true that the communication is better, but the watches ... definitely not!


My personal experience has been the exact opposite. The Getat strap is inferior and not real leather and the crown seems not to be properly adjusted. My manbush on the other hand has a great crown that's crisp and responsive when winding and the strap is real leather. I guess quality is inconsistent and everyone's experience with both varies.


----------



## Rocknevious (Jan 5, 2013)

This thread totally got me bitten with the PAM homage bug. I've placed an order with Jackson for a sterile black dial, white superlume, 44mm brushed case, brown leather strap, sapphire crystal. Totally looking forward to getting it toward the end of next month [he's shut down for chinese new year, or at the very least his suppliers are]. I've never been this excited over such an inexpensive purchase.


----------



## BicolXPress (Jun 21, 2011)

Does anyone know if Davidsen still makes homage panerais? I think his watches looks better built but is more expensive than getat.


----------



## NeoGeo630 (Sep 2, 2013)

BicolXPress said:


> Does anyone know if Davidsen still makes homage panerais? I think his watches looks better built but is more expensive than getat.


My guess would be no considering his blog has not been updated since Aug 2012?


----------



## Ruus (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi guys! who has the best off the shelf 127 homage right now?


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Ruus said:


> Hi guys! who has the best off the shelf 127 homage right now?


How long is a string? I.e. what's your budget?


----------



## Ruus (Sep 23, 2013)

millenbop said:


> How long is a string? I.e. what's your budget?


well that depends on the specs. but I guess I would not want to spend more than 2-300 USD


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

I am talking about Getat Calf leather straps in 24 or 26 mm. Worth every penny and definitely real leather with a thick, rich quality feel to them.


----------



## NeoGeo630 (Sep 2, 2013)

How can you tell which of his straps are real leather or if they are possibly PU like someone suggested in an earlier post? All of his strap descriptions state "calf strap" and "Made from finest leather". In fact, the strap I have which is the vintage wooden brown strap, is one of the more expensive at $40. After almost a week, it still does not smell like leather. The chemical smell still lingers on.
Don't get me wrong, it is a good looking strap and it's very comfortable on the wrist. But I still question if it is real leather or not.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

easy to tell, put a flame on the underside of the strap , you'll quickly see if it's plastic or not.


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

I'd suggest getting the cheapest or no strap at all, and then get a strap from someone else that you know and trust.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Just finished this one. Custom made SS dial, blasted w/ seconds @ 6 on a vintage Swiss 6497 with a new style PAM bracelet. Heavy bugger!


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

My bet is that neither Manbush nor Getar are actually putting together most of the watches themselves, but are buying them from several different generic "Parnis" suppliers.


----------



## munkeyface (May 16, 2013)

My Getat Radiomir California Dial with Orange Lume is on the sales forum right now. I decided it's a little too big for me.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

My MM (Jackson...)


----------



## kdkeen (Sep 19, 2013)

Check your inbox.


----------



## jrockoford (Jan 26, 2011)

I need advice: Instead of going the custom homage route, I thought I'd try an easily available alternative like the inexpensive Marina Militare 44mm Regatta @5 Power Reserve Watch. It's available from GETAT, Jackson and others for less than $100. Anyone has one? It looks awful nice in pictures but I'd very much appreciate the opinion of someone who has it.

A link: GETAT WATCH CO. - pilot watch, marina watch, 6497 6498 movement,Custom made watch, Case set, Watch acessories

Thanks!


----------



## mizzamar (Jan 31, 2014)

Hello everyone, I'd like to show you my new watch and tell you my experiences about the buying process and the watch itself. This thread convinced me that I need to buy a Panerai homage, and before I did so I read a lot of posts with explanations, just to be sure what to expect. This is how it went in my case:

I ordered from Jackson, a mini fiddy model with gold hands and sterile dial. This is the MM203 on their site. The photos are lo-fi, but I could see that this particular model had every feature I wanted so I ordered it. The price was $100, shipping included. The checkout on the site immediately took me to PayPal, so I had to pay right there. I was a bit surprised but continued. It was 10 November 2013. The next day I got a mail with the shipping date (18 Nov). I waited Unfortunately, before the day of shipping, I got another mail from Jackson's saying that they had no stock for the case, and asked me to wait. Well, I had to wait until 27 December, when they finally shipped the watch. The shipping was very slow, like 5 weeks. So this was a really long wait till I got my watch

Fortunately, the watch looks incredibly cool and keeps time really well. The finish is flawless and the lume is really bright (but fades quickly). The negative things: I ordered a black alligator strap but they sent me a plain black one. Looks good too, but it's very stiff so I replaced it with a thicker and softer strap I bought off Ebay. Also, the domed crystal has a different shape from what can be seen on the website, mine is not the vintage style, but the only slightly domed one. I'm OK with that too.
If I were to buy from Jackson again, I'd send a mail first and go through the details before ordering/paying, to make sure I got what I wanted. Their answers were brief but quick and to the point.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Looks absolutely lovely and thank you for sharing your experience, seems the details are where these smaller homage makers fall down

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

mizzamar said:


> View attachment 1365724


Good-looking watch. Can you provide the name of the seller of that strap? It looks like it would go well with my PVD from Jackson.


----------



## Kan Enas (Sep 13, 2013)

jrockoford said:


> I need advice: Instead of going the custom homage route, I thought I'd try an easily available alternative like the inexpensive Marina Militare 44mm Regatta @5 Power Reserve Watch. It's available from GETAT, Jackson and others for less than $100. Anyone has one? It looks awful nice in pictures but I'd very much appreciate the opinion of someone who has it.
> 
> A link: GETAT WATCH CO. - pilot watch, marina watch, 6497 6498 movement,Custom made watch, Case set, Watch acessories
> 
> Thanks!


I'm also interested in this Marina Militare 44mm Regatta. It seems to be ubiquitous, for sale by all the usual suspects plus eBay and beyond. Any suggestions from people who know better? It looks nice, a nice homage to classic Luminor. Anyone with an opinion? :-s


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Guys&#8230; just a reminder about the M--- M--- branding...

Link to Sticky

Please abbreviate or mask the name.


----------



## NeoGeo630 (Sep 2, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> Good-looking watch. Can you provide the name of the seller of that strap? It looks like it would go well with my PVD from Jackson.


That strap almost looks just like the one I have on my homage from Tat. I wonder if it has the same adhesive chemical smell to it.


----------



## NeoGeo630 (Sep 2, 2013)

NeoGeo630 said:


> How can you tell which of his straps are real leather or if they are possibly PU like someone suggested in an earlier post? All of his strap descriptions state "calf strap" and "Made from finest leather". In fact, the strap I have which is the vintage wooden brown strap, is one of the more expensive at $40. After almost a week, it still does not smell like leather. The chemical smell still lingers on.
> Don't get me wrong, it is a good looking strap and it's very comfortable on the wrist. But I still question if it is real leather or not.


UPDATE: I took the advise of the member post here and put fire to the strap. It did not melt so it could be real leather. Also, the chemical adhesive smell is starting to go really faint and hints of leather-like smells are coming through. So it may be real calf leather after all! At least that's what I'm hoping.


----------



## Lumo (Jul 23, 2012)

Rocknevious said:


> This thread totally got me bitten with the PAM homage bug. I've placed an order with Jackson for a sterile black dial, white superlume, 44mm brushed case, brown leather strap, sapphire crystal. Totally looking forward to getting it toward the end of next month [he's shut down for chinese new year, or at the very least his suppliers are]. I've never been this excited over such an inexpensive purchase.


That's exactly how I felt the first time I ordered a PAM homage


----------



## IlikeWatch (Sep 2, 2012)

So all of you ordeded and recommend from GETAT?

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex_ (Jan 25, 2014)

I ordered a 44mm titanium watch from parnis.net. Anyone ever order from them? It seems like all of the homage watches come from the same place, so it seems like a luck of the draw from all the post I have read so far.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Here is my Jackson. I want a genuine 44mm Pam by summer so I figure I'd give this homage watch a try first. 44mm Ti. Case w/Sapphire Crystal + AR Coating...Lume SUX, LOL!!!


----------



## eli_rock (Jan 31, 2014)

Just bought this PAM homage (marina) off the bay. Can anybody tell what kind of movement this is from a picture? I'm no expert. Similar homages from same seller have seagull 2530 but my movement was not specified in the listing. Will post pics when I receive it 

I like the marina homage the best. Inexpensive and good looking in my opinion.


----------



## eli_rock (Jan 31, 2014)

A little closer up


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

Lume question:

Looking to buy a Radiomir homage. C1 or C3 lume?

C3 has a bit if a greenish hue in daylight, doesn't it?


----------



## eli_rock (Jan 31, 2014)

postup said:


> Lume question:
> 
> Looking to buy a Radiomir homage. C1 or C3 lume?
> 
> C3 has a bit if a greenish hue in daylight, doesn't it?


The general consensus on forums seems to be that C1 produces white and C3 produces a strong green color when charged.


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

eli_rock said:


> The general consensus on forums seems to be that C1 produces white and C3 produces a strong green color when charged.


Thank you. Including in daylight?


----------



## eli_rock (Jan 31, 2014)

postup said:


> Thank you. Including in daylight?


I doubt you will be able to notice anything significant in daylight. Probably depends on how charged the lume is and how bright it is around you.


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

eli_rock said:


> I doubt you will be able to notice anything significant in daylight. Probably depends on how charged the lume is and how bright it is around you.


Thank you. Much appreciated!


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Only seller I've come across offering significant lume options (including C3) is getat.


----------



## Kan Enas (Sep 13, 2013)

elGrafico said:


> Only seller I've come across offering significant lume options (including C3) is getat.


For those of us who are new to the homage appreciation, can someone please explain what exactly the different lume options are? I looked at getat and I can see descriptions such as "Grey" "Grey (Swiss)," etc. but I have no idea how to choose or what the resultant watch will look like. He does list one as "C3" but I don't see anything less designated similarly.

I'm getting ready to order my first custom homage and I'll definitely appreciate clarification from those who know better. To be totally specific, is there a lume that's closer to the venerated object of the homage? Which lume does the original Panerai use?


----------



## Sail944 (Nov 19, 2011)

Not sure which one Panerai uses, but if you go into getat's site and click on a watch, he has a picture showing all of the different lume options both during daylight and night.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

The genuine articles have a variety of lume depending on the model, from radioactive Tritium that will age and develop patina (typically the older or special vintage models), to non-radioactive C3 that glows bright green for a few hours given enough light exposure, but will not noticeably age and possibly because of this has been offered in at least yellow and orange shades, in addition to the more usual white-ish colour. Yellow and orange lumes give a vintage feel.

The different colours will look different in daylight, for example orange will compliment gold hands, brown dial, brown strap etc, grey lume can suit a PVD black case if going for a stealth look. They also look different in the dark with varying brightness and colour, I believe C3 being the brightest and longest lived, with superlume next best and the others somewhere behind. The only colour I'm fairly sure of is that blue has never been used on a gen panerai to date.

If you're interested in repping a specific model, study the original and look for, or spec a homage that fits, or don't worry about it and just choose what you like - I doubt most people would know the difference


----------



## Kan Enas (Sep 13, 2013)

elGrafico said:


> The genuine articles have a variety of lume depending on the model, from radioactive Tritium that will age and develop patina (typically the older or special vintage models), to non-radioactive C3 that glows bright green for a few hours given enough light exposure, but will not noticeably age and possibly because of this has been offered in at least yellow and orange shades, in addition to the more usual white-ish colour. Yellow and orange lumes give a vintage feel.
> 
> The different colours will look different in daylight, for example orange will compliment gold hands, brown dial, brown strap etc, grey lume can suit a PVD black case if going for a stealth look. They also look different in the dark with varying brightness and colour, I believe C3 being the brightest and longest lived, with superlume next best and the others somewhere behind. The only colour I'm fairly sure of is that blue has never been used on a gen panerai to date.
> 
> If you're interested in repping a specific model, study the original and look for, or spec a homage that fits, or don't worry about it and just choose what you like - I doubt most people would know the difference


Fantastic advice. Thank you so much!


----------



## Kan Enas (Sep 13, 2013)

Sail944 said:


> Not sure which one Panerai uses, but if you go into getat's site and click on a watch, he has a picture showing all of the different lume options both during daylight and night.


I'm looking at getat's lume options and "Gray (Swiss)" seems appealing. Anyone has had any experience with this choice on an actual watch?

Thanks in advance. This forum is simply a godsend, full of folks who are both generous with advice and knowledgeable.


----------



## koric (Jan 23, 2013)

Ordered another Getat watch. The "swimmable" kind. 
 1:1 Marina Militare 44mm Black Dial with Superlume Watch
Buckle Style : Pre-V
Case Option : Brushed w/ Mineral glass
Dial Lume : 03) White Superlume
Hands Colour : Black w/ White second
Hands Lume : 03) White Superlume
Movement : Normal Stainless Steel
Strap Option : Vintage Wooden Brown / white stitch

I paid last night and I hope this is true "We will send parcel about 5 days after PAYMENT RECEIVED." I opted for EMS but I doubt it'll get to Los Angeles in two weeks.

Btw, his communication was good when we were sorting out payment options.

Once I receive this one, my one year old Getat Pam 112 sterile with saphire crystal and hazel gray strap will be up for sale.


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

Torn here after DSN told me that the hands I want can't be had in C1, only in C3. 

Does anybody have a pic of Davidson dial with C3 lume in daylight they could share?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Release the kraken (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey guys! I've read a lot of topics regarding PAM homages and I'm thinking of buying some for me.
At first, I was gonna go with getat watch co but during the long e-mail chatting I found out that he can't do my custom order which is the watch with a titanium case and domed sapphire glass. It's either a titanium and flat mineral or steel case with domed mineral.
Also I'd like the 6497 movement with gun color PVD to be installed but it's out of stock in Tat's store.

I was wondering if someone could help me to find a producer that makes 44mm or 47mm Luminor style watch with the titanium case and exactly Domed sapphire glass. Flat glass is not for me. Also, with gun-color PVD movement. 

Thanks!


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

One of my two Ferrari-homages ...


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

And on the topic of what you want but cannot always get...

This homage watch is rarely built, the few that are out there are usually quite expensive. The case and glass is a real domed mini-fiddy 44mm, very few of those left as well ... I've seen one or two at Manbush, and none at Getat.

And for you who don't know, Tribuna means Tribute and Omaggio means Homage.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Let's see, what else do i have to show you to make this a picture thread again ... 










My chocolate 359!


----------



## Kan Enas (Sep 13, 2013)

m0rt said:


> And on the topic of what you want but cannot always get...
> 
> This homage watch is rarely built, the few that are out there are usually quite expensive. The case and glass is a real domed mini-fiddy 44mm, very few of those left as well ... I've seen one or two at Manbush, and none at Getat.
> 
> And for you who don't know, Tribuna means Tribute and Omaggio means Homage.


Very nice. But from where do you actually buy a tribuna omaggio watch? Indeed, can you buy a tribuna omaggio? Searching yielded no buying source.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

m0rt said:


> And on the topic of what you want but cannot always get...
> 
> This homage watch is rarely built, the few that are out there are usually quite expensive. The case and glass is a real domed mini-fiddy 44mm, very few of those left as well ... I've seen one or two at Manbush, and none at Getat.
> 
> And for you who don't know, Tribuna means Tribute and Omaggio means Homage.





m0rt said:


> Let's see, what else do i have to show you to make this a picture thread again ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes and yes! Show some more. That chocolate dial is fantastic!

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Kan Enas said:


> Very nice. But from where do you actually buy a tribuna omaggio watch? Indeed, can you buy a tribuna omaggio? Searching yielded no buying source.


They would most likely be custom sourced, built, created pieces. I just sold mine not long ago:


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

dainese said:


> They would most likely be custom sourced, built, created pieces. I just sold mine not long ago:
> View attachment 1375612


Yes, custom ...


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Kan Enas said:


> Very nice. But from where do you actually buy a tribuna omaggio watch? Indeed, can you buy a tribuna omaggio? Searching yielded no buying source.


They show up from time to time in different forums. They are totally custom made.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Has anyone put their homage under a magnifier, particularly the M--- M--- labeled ones?







I made the mistake yesterday at the office...


----------



## koric (Jan 23, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> Has anyone put their homage under a magnifier, particularly the M--- M--- labeled ones?
> 
> I made the mistake yesterday at the office...


Like a magnifying glass? What did you see and where did you purchase it from?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

The engineering department at the office procured a new microscope with built-in webcam recently, so I've been taking a close look at a few of my watches, including my MM from Jackson. Now that I've seen it up close, I can't help but notice the problems from "afar".

Caution: the following images may be disturbing to some viewers.

























And the worst...









In essence, the sandwich wasn't put together well so the paint doesn't line up with some of the cutouts, namely from 6-10. It seems to me that whoever is assembling these sandwich dials is getting by with using the smallest amount of paint possible. I obviously got a dial that wasn't assembled perfectly and it shows. Unfortunately, now that I've seen it up close, every time I look at it, the silver color of the inner dial always seems to catch the light just right to show the flaw.

While it's true that you get what you pay for, this watch is only second to the Squale in cost and didn't hold up to my two pre-owned Vostoks under the microscope. The good news is that this was the only real problem with the watch. The hands and painted logo and hash marks looked pretty good up close. It's a shame that the tiniest bit more paint would do a world of good to improve the overall quality of the watch.

I did contact Jackson asking about the warranty coverage, which apparently only covers the case and movement. I guess I can't complain too much since I paid $115 shipped (upgraded to sapphire). Maybe I'll take it apart at some point and see what I can do to clean things up. Maybe I'll even add some lume to the dial.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

^jackon is not great with after sales support. But that's not a nice finish at all... Neat gizmo your work has though.

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumo (Jul 23, 2012)

So we learn from this that we should look at watches on a bright sunny day....not under a microscope (which is good, because normally when I want to know the time, the is no darn microscope nearby).


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Release the kraken said:


> Hey guys! I've read a lot of topics regarding PAM homages and I'm thinking of buying some for me.
> At first, I was gonna go with getat watch co but during the long e-mail chatting I found out that he can't do my custom order which is the watch with a titanium case and domed sapphire glass. It's either a titanium and flat mineral or steel case with domed mineral.
> Also I'd like the 6497 movement with gun color PVD to be installed but it's out of stock in Tat's store.
> 
> ...


Try DSN for a custom build with Ti case and domed crystal. Just note that in some cases the domed sapphire crystals in certain types/sizes of cases are subject to cracking so some builders won't do it. As for the PVD gun metal movements, Tat has actually removed them from his site, so my guess is that they are gone for good. If you can find one out there grab it as they are rare and like gold. You can get full PVD movements but they'll run ya upwards of $1k but DAMN are they nice. Here is my Getat A6497 Gun metal and my Swiss ETA PVD 6497

Gun Metal



Swiss PVD


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

My new "Concrete" Egi.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

...and FINALLY after lots and lots of work my "Ring of Ice" EGI on new style PAM bracelet.


----------



## freedomj (May 14, 2010)

MM by getat on a canvas strap w/ sub buckle. Not the best but works for me.


----------



## Sail944 (Nov 19, 2011)

I am currently searching for a 44mm TITANIUM MM sandwich black dial with good lume... Looks like Getat would have been the best pic, but he doesn't do titanium anymore?

anyone else know a source for good lumed titanium homages?


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Sail944 said:


> I am currently searching for a 44mm TITANIUM MM sandwich black dial with good lume... Looks like Getat would have been the best pic, but he doesn't do titanium anymore?
> 
> anyone else know a source for good lumed titanium homages?


Well that sucks, been planning a 177 homage myself when funds allow. Getat still has the titanium case for sale in the parts section, so perhaps would make one as a custom order if asked?

Hopefully there's just a focus on the new properly water resistant steel case at the moment and titanium options will return.


----------



## Ruus (Sep 23, 2013)

This is so nice! witch model and options is it?


----------



## Ruus (Sep 23, 2013)

freedomj said:


> MM by getat on a canvas strap w/ sub buckle. Not the best but works for me.


This is so nice! witch model and options is it?


----------



## Dickgrande (Dec 4, 2013)

koric said:


> Ordered another Getat watch. The "swimmable" kind.
>  1:1 Marina Militare 44mm Black Dial with Superlume Watch
> Buckle Style : Pre-V
> Case Option : Brushed w/ Mineral glass
> ...


I ordered a "swimmable" as well last week was shipped yesterday; Air Mail to Arizona. He was right on with communication and sent a pic of the completed watch. Happy so far.


----------



## sangdraax (Sep 5, 2013)

I ordered a swimmable on Thursday, along with a fiddy, and paid middle of the day Friday. Here's hoping we all get them quick.


----------



## koric (Jan 23, 2013)

Dickgrande said:


> I ordered a "swimmable" as well last week was shipped yesterday; Air Mail to Arizona. He was right on with communication and sent a pic of the completed watch. Happy so far.


Got my tracking number today, it should start working a week from now. :-d

Then its a usually another week maximum to get to my office. Hopefully I'll receive it before the 22nd.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2014)

blueradish said:


> ...and FINALLY after lots and lots of work my "Ring of Ice" EGI on new style PAM bracelet.


Absolute beauty...


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2014)

I wanted to ask - Would it be ok to bring the homage watch to watchmaster immediately after receiving it? Any possible fault or manufacturing mistake could be fixed before it appears....sounds stupid but...


----------



## Sail944 (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok guys, I gave up on trying to find a titanium one (for now) and just placed an order with Tat. Here's what I got!

1:1 Marina Militare 44mm Black Dial with C3 Superlume Watch
Buckle Style : Pre-V
Case Option : Brushed w/ Sapphire
Hands Colour : Black w/ White second
Movement : Normal Stainless Steel
Strap Option : Natural Brown / beige stitch


cant wait!!


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Andrus Rackausks said:


> I wanted to ask - Would it be ok to bring the homage watch to watchmaster immediately after receiving it? Any possible fault or manufacturing mistake could be fixed before it appears....sounds stupid but...


Most watchmakers would service a watch for at least the same price as the price of the watch ...

Some watchmakers would throw your homage in the bin, especially if it is marked M..M..


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

It looks like I'll really find out how Jackson handles after-sales support. I looked at my wrist to check the time and was sure it was later than the watch read. Sure enough, the small seconds didn't move. I checked to be sure it was wound and it only took a few turns to tighten up slightly, indicating a full charge - nothing. I pulled the crown out and pushed it back in and it ticked for 2-3 seconds. I pulled the crown again and set the time and it ran for about 15 seconds. I tried a third time and it's been running for about 10 minutes. I emailed Jackson to describe the problem and am waiting for the reply. Hopefully he won't think I'm trying to pull a fast one since I emailed him about the poor paint job. I'm not that clever.

Rusty


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

m0rt said:


> Most watchmakers would service a watch for at least the same price as the price of the watch ...
> 
> Some watchmakers would throw your homage in the bin, especially if it is marked M..M..


Biggest reason the watchsmiths won't service your homage is because the cost of a new a6497 movement is about $35. Cost more to service than throw a new one in there. Also they can't get replacement parts for the asians and the Swiss and Asian movements rarely have interchangeable parts.

PS: Mort, got yours all apart, hoping to tackle it this weekend. -40 this morning going to work.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

Gorgeous! Seen a bunch of your creations on HF, as well - always unique, very impressive.



blueradish said:


>


----------



## Mintu (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello All,
while searching for a watch, got to see this great forum.
based on the research done through this forum, i have finalized a watch from GETAT Marina Militare 44mm Regatta @5 Power Reserve Watch with titanium case and sapphire glass.
GETAT WATCH CO. - pilot watch, marina watch, 6497 6498 movement,Custom made watch, Case set, Watch acessories

before ordering, i would like to ask experience members here, about 2 queries:
1. Shipping method EMS or Airmail ?
2. I live in Germany, do i need to pay any customs duty or any other charges ?
3. I am 5.10'' and my wrist is 16cm, is this dial suitable for my wrist ?

thanks a lot for support and information.
regards;
Mintu


----------



## coogrrr94 (Dec 22, 2013)

blueradish said:


>


I like that strap, what kind is it? Where did you get it if you don't mind me asking.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## koric (Jan 23, 2013)

Ordered Feb 3rd. 
Invoiced on the 4th.
Paid the 5th. 
Tracking number on 10th.
Left HK on 11th. 
Los Angeles US customs on 12th.

If customs don't f it up, this is a miracle. I used EMS.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

coogrrr94 said:


> I like that strap, what kind is it? Where did you get it if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


That's one of my straps, oil tan leather. I think I may have some of that hide left. PM if you have questions.

Bloo! b-)


----------



## thrillho (Dec 18, 2013)

Aitch said:


> Although they were in the last thread, I'll post them here since they are only a week old. My first two homages, from Getat.
> 
> Titanium 44mm handwind, hazel gray strap (very soft and comfy!) with offending logo edited out.


I must know the dial lume colour you chose on this!!


----------



## Dickgrande (Dec 4, 2013)

koric said:


> Ordered Feb 3rd.
> Invoiced on the 4th.
> Paid the 5th.
> Tracking number on 10th.
> ...


Ordered Jan 31st.
Invoiced the 1st.
Paid the 2nd.
Received photo on the 9th.
Sent on the 9th.
Tracking #the 10th.
Left HK on the 11th.
Los Angeles US customs on the 12th.

Same as you, almost. I live in Arizona and I used Air Mail. Will let you know when it arrives.


----------



## sangdraax (Sep 5, 2013)

I ordered on the 6th, paid on the 7th... Still waiting for tracking, but these recent posts have me hopeful.


----------



## Dickgrande (Dec 4, 2013)

USPS now has my package and it is in transit.


----------



## koric (Jan 23, 2013)

Dickgrande said:


> USPS now has my package and it is in transit.


Looks like you will get yours first even though I paid $8 more for EMS. Mine is still at customs. Post pics when you get it!


----------



## Dickgrande (Dec 4, 2013)

USPS is sending me email updates to tease me along the way. I will post an unboxing when it arrives.


----------



## Davidro (Dec 9, 2011)

Greetings.
Sharing with you my 3rd bush. This time the 40mm GMT. This model was not my 1st choice, or even my second! But it seems bush has sold out of most of the 40mm range.
As I say this is my 3rd addition, the other two are 44mm models. After wearing these around for about a month the 40mm looked positively baby in size, almost like a women's watch! However I like the compact size. The GMT function seems to be working well, revolving once every 24 hours. Compared to my 44mm, the second hand is 'ticky' compared to the 'sweeping' style. The movement of these 40mm models isn't stated.
The 22mm strap was OK, stamped 'genuine leather' but it was too thin and stiff. I put an older tan strap on, though I think a darker brown would suit it better.
Build-wise, There are no obvious flaws in the construction. The watch uses friction held pins to secure the strap at the lugs ( the 44mm using long screws ( one of which was stripped on my 44mm)) the crown guard on this feels polished with smooth edges ( again the 44mm models have a sharp edge).
Whilst I like the watch I will probably punch mode holes in the strap and give it to my wife.


----------



## lukeeesteve (May 1, 2007)




----------



## koric (Jan 23, 2013)

koric said:


> Ordered Feb 3rd.
> Invoiced on the 4th.
> Paid the 5th.
> Tracking number on 10th.
> ...


Left customs to my post office 2/13.
Out for Delivery 2/14.

Overall, it took only 10 days from order to door from HK to Los Angeles. Absolutely amazing. Took about a month for my last Getat order, last year around the same time. Happy Valentines to me.


----------



## Dickgrande (Dec 4, 2013)

I think you are going to beat me. Mine left San Fran yesterday. No update so far:-( Let us know.


----------



## koric (Jan 23, 2013)

Dickgrande said:


> I think you are going to beat me. Mine left San Fran yesterday. No update so far:-( Let us know.


I ordered a screw from Getat last month via airmail and it went through SF as well. It took 2 days from SF to LA. I'm guessing they trucked it down. Arizona is a bit further so hopefully it'll be there Saturday. If not, it'll be Tuesday since Monday is President's day.


----------



## Dickgrande (Dec 4, 2013)

Compared to some of the horror stories out there I am very pleased so far.


----------



## Neymar (Jan 6, 2014)

does anyone know the lug-to-lug measurements of the 40mm and 44mm m+m homages?


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Neymar said:


> does anyone know the lug-to-lug measurements of the 40mm and 44mm m+m homages?


They are the same as their "real" counterparts, 46mm and 52mm.


----------



## Dickgrande (Dec 4, 2013)

Well my watch was in Las Vegas this morning at 1:09 am and left for Arizona shortly after. I only live an hour and a half from Vegas but tit may take a more scenic route and end up here on Tuesday :-(


----------



## Dickgrande (Dec 4, 2013)

I just received another update. My package is now in Mesquite Nevada? It is definitely taking the long way home. Yikes!


----------



## Dickgrande (Dec 4, 2013)

So I just got off the phone with the USPS guy "Brian" in Mesquite, Nv. He tells me that my package was mistakenly sent to Mesquite and will be sent back to Las Vegas where it will then be rerouted to me in Kingman, Az. hopefully to be placed in my hands by Wednesday. Why do they keep raising the price of stamps?


----------



## Kan Enas (Sep 13, 2013)

Favor to ask:

Has anyone gotten a watch from Getat with the Brushed Steel 316L Bracelet? Any good?


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Kan Enas said:


> Favor to ask:
> 
> Has anyone gotten a watch from Getat with the Brushed Steel 316L Bracelet? Any good?


I have had one such bracelet from Getat and one from Manbush. They are the exact same (as are a lot of the watches, for that matter, don't be fooled), and they are totally okay at that price point. No complaints from me.

There are better bracelets, though, such as the one Magrette has or the one Benarus has. I've kept those and gotten rid of the others.


----------



## sangdraax (Sep 5, 2013)

About a week into my journey with Getat, I have to wonder what this is like for someone who hasn't read this thread, or been to the forum. GQ provided a link to Getat's webpage in an online article at one point. What would this be like for someone who has _no __idea_ what it is that they're getting into?

Personally, given the horror stories posted in this thread I am pretty happy with Getat up to this point. Generally received email's back from 'Tat within about 24h hours each time I ask a question. The most recent was received about midnight Thursday night letting me know he would send me pictures of my watches "tomorrow", before he shipped them. That said, it's well past "tomorrow" at this point, but I'm making the temporary assumption that he really meant the next work day, which would be Monday. If he actually sends me the pictures Monday, and the watches ship out this coming week, I'll be happily surprised.


----------



## Dickgrande (Dec 4, 2013)

So here is my horror story to this point. 
Note: Tat has lived up to his end and has been a Prince and man of his word. 
The horror has been and is still is with the usps! :-( My watch shipped from Hong Kong on Feb 12th at 9:34am and arrived in San Francisco on Feb 12th at 4:48pm (please note Hong Kong is 15 hours ahead}. It has been to 2 states and 4 cities since then and has still not arrived here in Arizona. I hope to see it Tuesday. If that does in fact happen that will be six days after it's arrival in the US to get to my door. I could have flown to China picked it up, had a meal, got fitted for a suit, had another meal and been back home faster than our fumbling postal service can get this to me. Holy Cow! Anyhoo; rant over for now.
Pic's when and if it get's here.


----------



## NeoGeo630 (Sep 2, 2013)

Interesting to hear about the recent orders and Tat providing a picture of the watch. This was not the case with my order. Did everyone request a picture of their watch or build from Tat or was this something automatically offered up by him?


BTW, I've had issues with the crown and with winding from day one on my Tat watch. Contacted him about it and he is requesting I send the watch head only back to him. We'll see how that turns out. Kind of irks me that I have to send it overseas on my dime but guess I'd rather have it fixed instead of having a 190 dollar watch that does nothing because it is not windable.


----------



## Dickgrande (Dec 4, 2013)

I requested a pic.


----------



## sangdraax (Sep 5, 2013)

Dickgrande said:


> I requested a pic.


Same.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## pseudoX (Apr 26, 2013)

Anyone knows where I can get spare screws for a 47mm Getat rad case?


----------



## Dickgrande (Dec 4, 2013)

Try a jeweler or watch repair person.


----------



## Dickgrande (Dec 4, 2013)

Well it just arrived! I am going to take pics of my step by step unboxing. Stay tuned.


----------



## Dickgrande (Dec 4, 2013)

Working on the pic's. Gorgeous watch! Wow!


----------



## Sail944 (Nov 19, 2011)

Dickgrande said:


> Working on the pic's. Gorgeous watch! Wow!


Lets see it!


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

pseudoX said:


> Anyone knows where I can get spare screws for a 47mm Getat rad case?


Jackson sells them. They are standard screws.


----------



## Dickgrande (Dec 4, 2013)

Sail944 said:


> Lets see it!


I will post pic's after work


----------



## pseudoX (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the information. I've only found the screws for mounting the movement, though. Are they the same as the ones that hold the lugs to the case?


----------



## koric (Jan 23, 2013)

pseudoX said:


> Thanks for the information. I've only found the screws for mounting the movement, though. Are they the same as the ones that hold the lugs to the case?


I ended up buying from Getat for $4.50 shipped for 2 pieces. This is the screw that holds the crown guard to the case. Pricey and took 3 weeks but I didn't know where else to look.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Dickgrande said:


> I will post pic's after work


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

pseudoX said:


> Thanks for the information. I've only found the screws for mounting the movement, though. Are they the same as the ones that hold the lugs to the case?


No completely different.


----------



## koric (Jan 23, 2013)

My "Arin Litar" watch I got from Getat last friday. Its on a hazel gray strap.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

pseudoX said:


> Thanks for the information. I've only found the screws for mounting the movement, though. Are they the same as the ones that hold the lugs to the case?


Panatime sells them, and they come with a gasket which makes them much stronger than what you'll get stock from the usual suspects.

http://www.panatime.com/setof2scforr.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hyperwatch2010 (Jan 11, 2014)

All the beautiful watches here... amazing... I damn tempted to buy one homage now!


----------



## koric (Jan 23, 2013)

pseudoX said:


> Thanks for the information. I've only found the screws for mounting the movement, though. Are they the same as the ones that hold the lugs to the case?


Did you mean the long screw that goes into the spring bar?

Like this? Panatime Replacement Spring Bars - Replace your Screws and Tubes .for Panerai 40mm


----------



## pseudoX (Apr 26, 2013)

koric said:


> Did you mean the long screw that goes into the spring bar?
> 
> Like this? Panatime Replacement Spring Bars - Replace your Screws and Tubes .for Panerai 40mm


Thanks for all the replies. Unfortunately I haven't found what I'm looking for. I apologise if I wasn't clear enough previously. I'm looking for the 4 screws at the back that secure that lugs to the case. Any ideas? Does the one with gasket from Panatime work?


----------



## sangdraax (Sep 5, 2013)

2/06: placed order
2/07: paid invoice
2/17: received tracking
2/19: received watches

I think maybe Getat is stepping up his game. That's 13 days from placing the order to having the watches in my hand.

Both seem to be built really well. I bought one of the new swimmable pam homages, and one of the 1950 pam homages. Both looks great. Only thing I regret is that I went with the grey lume on the swimmable homage and it's darker than I thought it would be, but overall they both look great.


----------



## Hicksmat (Feb 19, 2014)

As a newbie can someone recommend the best homage to me and supplier. I am in the UK. thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sangdraax (Sep 5, 2013)

And now, for something completely different. Terrible cell phone pictures of my two new Getats.





































Overall I'm extremely happy with my purchase. Both watches arrived very quickly, exactly as ordered. As I said in the above post, the grey lume on the little guy is a little darker than I'd hoped, but overally, very solid.


----------



## joemac (Jan 31, 2013)

Just placed an order with Getat. He sent me order confirmation, and his Paypal email all in under an hour! Must've caught him at a good time, can't wait to get it.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

So frustrating to hear how responsive and seemingly quicker to deliver 'tat is these days&#8230; I was super happy with my Jackson until I took a close look at it. Now I'm wishing I'd have ordered from the G man.

Hopefully the lume kit I ordered will fix things up well enough that I don't end up making my wife angry with me. 

Glad to hear you guys are having good luck lately with him. Good-looking watches.

Oh, and to those posting how fast you received your watches...


----------



## artymr2 (Oct 19, 2012)

These look great. Does anyone know if there is a "shop" in Hong Kong where these can be viewed/purchased?

Cheers


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

pseudoX said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Unfortunately I haven't found what I'm looking for. I apologise if I wasn't clear enough previously. I'm looking for the 4 screws at the back that secure that lugs to the case. Any ideas? Does the one with gasket from Panatime work?


Pseudo, as I mentioned above, you can get these from Jackson. They are about $8 w/ free shipping. Sorry board rules don't allow me to
post a link to his site. PM me
If u need help.


----------



## sangdraax (Sep 5, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> So frustrating to hear how responsive and seemingly quicker to deliver 'tat is these days&#8230; I was super happy with my Jackson until I took a close look at it. Now I'm wishing I'd have ordered from the G man.
> 
> Hopefully the lume kit I ordered will fix things up well enough that I don't end up making my wife angry with me.
> 
> ...


I was going to post with a smart ass reply that you should check two posts above yours, cause I did, and then I saw you'd liked my post.

They really do feel very high quality, and look very good at well. I wore the fiddy today and someone walked up to me and said "Is that a Panerai?" this afternoon. Not sure that's a good thing, but it happened.


----------



## Flex_ (Jan 25, 2014)

Where did you order your titanium watch from? I have tried Parnis shop and Jackson with no luck. They do not tell me they do not have any till my order is stated as shipped of processed already. They obviously get all their watches from the same distributer and do not have any, so I ordered a stainless one form Winston Parrish.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Gents, thinking of getting the Getat waterproof cased Pam's. Any ones make it onto wus hands yet? I want one to tie me over till a cheap second hand one pops up, and when the stars align 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

dainese said:


> Gents, thinking of getting the Getat waterproof cased Pam's. Any ones make it onto wus hands yet? I want one to tie me over till a cheap second hand one pops up, and when the stars align
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


It looks like the MM picture police have been on the lookout. There were a couple posts of the new watches, but unfortunately they included some "contraband" photos (and text). Here's a friendly reminder, particularly to anyone new to the forum:

No talk of M--- M--- unless official Panerai.

FWIW, they looked fantastic.

Rusty


----------



## Sail944 (Nov 19, 2011)

rpm1974 said:


> It looks like the MM picture police have been on the lookout. There were a couple posts of the new watches, but unfortunately they included some "contraband" photos (and text). Here's a friendly reminder, particularly to anyone new to the forum:
> 
> No talk of M--- M--- unless official Panerai.
> 
> ...


Thanks for for the compliment, rusty!

As for the policing, well...I think unnecessary censorship is BS. My pic's dial clearly read as "maria militre". Can I not post a watch branded Maria now?

Here's my Getat 'Maria' watch again, with her name blacked out. Brushed 44mm, c3 sandwich lume, new swimmable case, natural brown tat strap










Lume is great.here it is after a quick flashlight charge:









Seiko SKX009--Getat--Seiko Neo-Monster


----------



## koric (Jan 23, 2013)

^How long does that lume last? I got the regular superlume and after wearing the watch all day and going to dinner and movie at night, half way through the movie, its pretty much useless. Seems like all my watches are the same. What good is superlume at night when you have to recharge it? /endrant


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sail944 said:


> Thanks for for the compliment, rusty!
> 
> Lume is great.here it is after a quick flashlight charge:


That's hot.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

sangdraax said:


> And now, for something completely different. Terrible cell phone pictures of my two new Getats.


Wow, this looks awesome. I'm thinking about the same, just a PVD one. Could you write down the specs?
Thanks


----------



## sangdraax (Sep 5, 2013)

New 47mm 1950 Case Brown Marina Militare Power Reserve Watch
> Buckle Style : Premium
> Case Option : Polished Steel
> Strap Option : Vintage Wooden Brown / white stitch
It's the brown dial/orange superlume, I believe.

Edit:

While I'm here, I wanted to ask a question to those with more experience than I. I have a couple of automatic watches, but the PVD getat homage is my first hand wind. Is it normal for a handwind to have a stiffer wind than an automatic? The movements in both of the getats I bought are Seagull movements, but the wind on the handwind is much more stiff than that on the automatic.


----------



## asdf1000x (Dec 12, 2011)

sangdraax said:


> New 47mm 1950 Case Brown Marina Militare Power Reserve Watch
> > Buckle Style : Premium
> > Case Option : Polished Steel
> > Strap Option : Vintage Wooden Brown / white stitch
> ...


That is pretty normal. You will also notice that once a manual wind watch is fully wound, you cannot continue winding, unlike an automatic, which you can keep winding forever. Also the sound the winding makes is noticeably louder on a manual wind and that is normal as well.


----------



## sangdraax (Sep 5, 2013)

Great. Thank you for that, I was starting to get concerned.


----------



## Casbah (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi. So I finally decided that my next watch will be from Getat but I'm really torn. Between the nicer form of the Mini Fiddy and the better WR and sapphire option for the modern one...can someone give me a push please?


----------



## asdf1000x (Dec 12, 2011)

Casbah said:


> Hi. So I finally decided that my next watch will be from Getat but I'm really torn. Between the nicer form of the Mini Fiddy and the better WR and sapphire option for the modern one...can someone give me a push please?


Get both!


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

A labour of luminor:

I finally finished this project. I apologize in advance for not having "before" pics, but I can never seem to plan far enough ahead to take them. It always seems to occur to me after the fact. This started out life as something more than an homage that I have modified to just be an homage, if you catch my drift. It was a 44mm stainless steel shiny case with an ETA automatic 2824-2 and a GMT hand. I scavenged that movement out to make another watch. I was left with the 44mm PAM case and thought it would be relatively straight forward to retrofit an Asian 6497 handwind movement, sterile dial and hands.

I sourced parts from Getat. I found Tat to be quite responsive and helpful in answering my questions and shipped parts in relatively short order. In order to retrofit the much larger 6497 I had to cut grooves into the inside of the case with a dremmel (roughly at 4 and 10, if I recall correctly) to support the tabs that hold the movement in place. I would offer pictures of that, but the end result was functional, if not aesthetically pleasing.

It turned out that I also needed a new crown since the stem diameter from the auto movement was slightly smaller than that of the 6497. I sourced a new luminor-style crown from Tat. It was thicker than the auto crown, so I had to grind down the end of the crown-lock lever to compensate - probably .5 of a mm or so.

In addition to the internal mods to the case, I applied a brushed-finish all over using the scotch-brite pad technique. It works well, so long as you are patient and always brush in the same direction. I then picked up a couple of cheap 24mm straps from my favourite ebay strap store (Global watch straps). The straps are not high-end, but I was trying to keep the project costs down. Here's the end result.



















































The watch is heavy, but wears surprisingly comfortably. It keeps amazing time and has a power reserve, on full wind, of over 48 hours. This is good as winding this watch is a bit of a pain since the crown lock keeps getting in the way.

Thanks for looking. Happy to answer any questions for DIYers out there.
Regards
Joe


----------



## Sail944 (Nov 19, 2011)

Beautiful Ronny! Great job!


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

ronnypudding said:


> A labour of luminor:
> 
> I finally finished this project. I apologize in advance for not having "before" pics, but I can never seem to plan far enough ahead to take them. It always seems to occur to me after the fact. This started out life as something more than an homage that I have modified to just be an homage, if you catch my drift. It was a 44mm stainless steel shiny case with an ETA automatic 2824-2 and a GMT hand. I scavenged that movement out to make another watch. I was left with the 44mm PAM case and thought it would be relatively straight forward to retrofit an Asian 6497 handwind movement, sterile dial and hands.
> 
> ...


Very impressed with the workmanship and the dedication.

However.... wouldn't it have been much easier to get a 44mm case designed for the 6497? Either way, great job. Is the dial Getat as well? Nice lume


----------



## Kan Enas (Sep 13, 2013)

Very nice. What color is the lume? And, I'm curious, how big is your wrist?


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the comments/compliments everyone!

It is indeed a Getat dial. The lume is very good. As for the logic behind retrofitting the case instead of buying the standard 44mm case, Dainese, it was all about the project on this one. I wanted to see if I could use the case I had left over. My thinking was that these PAM homage cases are all made in maybe a handful of factories in Guangxou or somewhere similar. Their dimensions are likely the same and they probably all start out the same and are then modified depending on the watch they are used for. I figured it wouldn't be too tough to modify the case I had to fit the 6497 and it turns out I was right. Saved myself $50 - there ya go!
Joe


----------



## Sail944 (Nov 19, 2011)

If anyone is wondering about these movements, I fully-wound my Getat and it lasted strong for over 59 hours!


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

Kan Enas said:


> Very nice. What color is the lume? And, I'm curious, how big is your wrist?


Hi Kan:

The lume is off-white under normal light conditions. I cheated with the picture a bit by charging up the lume under a lamp before the shot. My wrist size is about 6.75 inches, or so.

Joe


----------



## joemac (Jan 31, 2013)

Just received tracking from Tat! Let the waiting begin.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Finally got around to taking some photos of this build I finished a while back.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

blueradish said:


> Finally got around to taking some photos of this build I finished


What material is the case please?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

elGrafico said:


> What material is the case please?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Stainless steel


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

blueradish said:


> Stainless steel


Wow, looks far more exotic

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

I blasted it with aluminum oxide, and then had it PVD coated in gold to give it that look.


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

Alright, somebody earlier on had asked whether Davidsen DSN is still in the business. I have the pictures to prove it... lots of them.

Quick review of my dealings with Davidsen:


Great communication all around. I have a chain of 18 e-mails going back and forth. Replies were always prompt, often within an hour. I found it best to limit myself to one question per e-mail. 
Payment wired on Feb.6. DSN wanted to use Skrill, which I was not interested in. Used Western Union instead. I went to a WU outlet rather than online and paid under $10 in fees. 
QC pics were sent and approved. 
Watch was shipped Feb. 13 via Hong Kong registered mail, with tracking number. Shipping was included in price. 
Watch arrived on Feb. 19 here in Canada - no duty charges either! Very well packaged. 
Very happy with the watch: feels hefty and well built, very much living up to DSN's reputation. I'd read far too much about all the options and spent a lot of time on the Homage Forum. Some of the Getat horror stories scared me off. I did e-mail Getat at one point but his responses took days; as mentioned, DSN replied within hours. 
It's a 45mm case; my wrist size is ~7.5" (see wrist shot below) 
Sapphire crystal with AR coating on inside only 
See-through caseback and second full-steel caseback also included 
I ended up going with C3 lume but was very worried about greenish tinge (which I have a bit on my Seiko FFF). DSN assured it would not be greenish in day light and he was right. I'm very happy with the colouring of hands and indices as they do maintain a certain tinge of vintage. 
The strap is nothing special and will not be used. I bought a vintage-style handmade strap off HF and I love it! Seems like a perfect match to me. 

All around, I'm extremely happy with every aspect of the transaction and I would highly recommend Davidsen DSN.

Packaging:






















The watch:











































The strap:








Hope this helps somebody considering all the options out there.


----------



## veterni2 (Apr 22, 2012)

Anyone know where I can find something similar to this? Original is a PAM 351 Titanium 44mm Lumi 1950's with 'Tobacco' dial. 
I've looked at the usual sources and I can't seem to find something with that dial color.

Eye candy for reference:


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Just remembered that I never uploaded a photo of my 40 mm homage from Jackson.


----------



## joemac (Jan 31, 2013)

Alright here's my piece from Getat, crappy cell pics included! I'm really impressed by the quality. The strap actually feels good too. Also came with a free rubber strap, but I doubt i'll be throwing that on it. Maybe i'll find a bracelet eventually, but I really dig this vintage leather style! The hands and numbers look white-ish in the picture, but they are in fact a light blue.












































(Lume is definitely not fully charged, I just left it by the window for a few.)


----------



## el_Fernando (Sep 27, 2013)

joemac! You got the EXACT same setup as I have in my shopping cart right now. You have awesome taste and I bet you have a beautiful girlfriend/wife!

Did you get the new case? Sapphire dome? How long from purchase did it take to get? I figure for me in California it'll be about 45 days I'm guessing.



joemac said:


> Alright here's my piece from Getat, crappy cell pics included! I'm really impressed by the quality. The strap actually feels good too. Also came with a free rubber strap, but I doubt i'll be throwing that on it. Maybe i'll find a bracelet eventually, but I really dig this vintage leather style! The hands and numbers look white-ish in the picture, but they are in fact a light blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joemac (Jan 31, 2013)

Fernando, I placed my order on the 20th of February and received payment info on the 21st. The watch arrived on March 3rd, so under 2 weeks!! Just pay the extra $20 for ems shipping/tracking. By the way, make sure someone is home, you need to sign for it. And yes I got the new case with sapphire although im not going to try and see how resistant it is .


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

el_Fernando said:


> joemac! You got the EXACT same setup as I have in my shopping cart right now. You have awesome taste and I bet you have a beautiful girlfriend/wife!
> 
> Did you get the new case? Sapphire dome? How long from purchase did it take to get? I figure for me in California it'll be about 45 days I'm guessing.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## joemac (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice one Cantinker. But you might want to remove/edit the marina militare logo off the dial before posting it here. You'll get a warning from the mods.


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

joemac said:


> Nice one Cantinker. But you might want to remove/edit the marina militare logo off the dial before posting it here. You'll get a warning from the mods.


Sorry!!! Yes I forgot! I snapped the photo quickly with my phone to post. Sorry again!!!

Sent from my One V using Tapatalk


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

joemac said:


> Nice one Cantinker. But you might want to remove/edit the marina militare logo off the dial before posting it here. You'll get a warning from the mods.


Thanks joemac! I managed to delete the photo


----------



## JaredB (Mar 15, 2013)

Placed an order today with Getat for an "unknown" brand of a particular homage watch. Hush hush whisper whisper.  I'm assuming that it's still safe to order from him.


----------



## el_Fernando (Sep 27, 2013)

Just placed my order today. I opted for the EMS shipping. See if that gets it here faster... I still figure if I get it in 35 days or less I'll be all good. I thought I was going to go the black PVD route but at the final moment I went with the brushed case w/ the polished bez. here are the details:

Item no. st44wt 1:1 44mm Sterile Black Dial with Superlume Watch
Buckle Style : Pre-V
Case Option : Brushed, Polished Bezel w/ Sapphire
Dial Lume : 02) Gray (US)
Hands Colour : All Black
Hands Lume : 02) Gray (US)
Movement : Normal Stainless Steel
Strap Option : Hazel Gray / black stitch

I'll post updates as they come.


 


----------



## JaredB (Mar 15, 2013)

I too opted for EMS. Have yet to receive request for payment. Will try to remember to update as they happen. My options.. 
 1:1 "Brand-To-Not-Be-Named" 44mm Black Dial with C3 Superlume Watch
Buckle Style : Pre-V
Case Option : Brushed w/ Sapphire
Hands Colour : Black w/ White second
Movement : Normal Stainless Steel
Strap Option : Vintage Wooden Brown / white stitch 

Oops... Got my payment request as I was typing this. Lol. Also an email from Getat. Strange. In both E-Mails, CCNow and Getat refer to a link to the "invoice" in question. In both instances it just links to a picture of the watch itself. :dunno: Edit : (For some reason my 'Enter' button isn't working to separate out edits... Not sure...) Payment sent. Let the waiting games begin! Off to buy another watch to ease the pain of the wait on this one.  Also, I wonder who will get theirs first, Fernando?


----------



## AlexGP (Dec 15, 2009)

I ordered a Mini Fiddy (44mm) from Jackson... long story short, my order went to France and I received a 47mm Radiomir (meh) with Roman and Arab numerals (YUCK!). I decided to keep it (shipping it back would cost and would be a hassle) and to make it a project watch.... but I have a question: What diameter is the dial? I do not currently have the tools to open it (on their way  ), and I wanted to order replacement dial and hands for it. Or should I wait to open it and measure the diameter myself, just to be sure?


----------



## el_Fernando (Sep 27, 2013)

Ha ha it is on jaredB. I'm in CA so I think I may have you beat since we have that awesome connect to Asia via the Bay Area ports! But, we'll see  I paid last night via PP and received an email from Tat saying everything was all good.



JaredB said:


> I too opted for EMS. Have yet to receive request for payment. Will try to remember to update as they happen. My options..
> 1:1 "Brand-To-Not-Be-Named" 44mm Black Dial with C3 Superlume Watch
> Buckle Style : Pre-V
> Case Option : Brushed w/ Sapphire
> ...


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

el_Fernando said:


> Just placed my order today. I opted for the EMS shipping. See if that gets it here faster... I still figure if I get it in 35 days or less I'll be all good. I thought I was going to go the black PVD route but at the final moment I went with the brushed case w/ the polished bez. here are the details:
> 
> Item no. st44wt 1:1 44mm Sterile Black Dial with Superlume Watch
> Buckle Style : Pre-V
> ...


EMS from Singapore to Norway took about a week, and that's including two days in customs. I figure HK should be about the same.

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## JaredB (Mar 15, 2013)

el_Fernando said:


> Ha ha it is on jaredB. I'm in CA so I think I may have you beat since we have that awesome connect to Asia via the Bay Area ports! But, we'll see  I paid last night via PP and received an email from Tat saying everything was all good.


I wanted to do PayPal.. Apparently back in 2009, they locked down my account due to inactivity and since I couldn't verify my old card number, I have to use alternate means of verification.. that's going to take too long to be able to pay Tat for the watch. Had to use CCNow.

Haven't heard back from Tat as of today. CCNow sent me an invoice tho.

Invoice approved, funds have left my account. Says "Awaiting Shipment." on the order status.


----------



## Mintu (Feb 12, 2014)

I ordered my watch from Getat. after 1 and half weeks and 2 reminders, my watch got shipped. i received tracking number on 4th March. Shipping in Germany.
it's via hongkong post (EMS?).
website doesn't show any info with tracking number. i have written 2 times about this problem to Getat but no reply.
Most pathetic seller i have come across during my whole online buying process.
i will never buy again from him.


----------



## badaxjava (Oct 30, 2011)

Sharing my homage mods.

Happy Monday


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Mintu said:


> I ordered my watch from Getat. after 1 and half weeks and 2 reminders, my watch got shipped. i received tracking number on 4th March. Shipping in Germany.
> it's via hongkong post (EMS?).
> website doesn't show any info with tracking number. i have written 2 times about this problem to Getat but no reply.
> Most pathetic seller i have come across during my whole online buying process.
> i will never buy again from him.


Mintu, I think you might find that it's well known that the tracking systems will not work until some days after shipment and sometimes only work once they are in your country's jurisdiction. We do not often get reports of watches going missing in the post, so you should be able to feel assured that they will arrive. Unless of course it gets held up at your reputable customs.

He must have hundreds of orders and many more emails to deal with besides what I believe to be an immaterial issue with what is otherwise FREE shipping from South east Asia to worldwide countries.

Hardly a pathetic seller?


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

badaxjava said:


> Sharing my homage mods.
> 
> Happy Monday


I just love that effect! How did you apply the grungy look to the dial if I may ask?


----------



## JaredB (Mar 15, 2013)

Okay. Slight issue. I just checked my bank account and the 185$ used to purchase my Getat was returned to my account. Anyone have any similar issues? Not sure what's going on. Doesn't even show to original purchase anymore.

Update : Tat sent me an email saying;



> "Your order will ship today
> 
> And give yiu tracking number tonight
> 
> ...


I guess we will see.


----------



## joemac (Jan 31, 2013)

So, the little pin that holds in the crown guard has fallen out and gone MIA. Should I contact Getat or does anyone else have a solution?


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Got my new PVD Getat yesterday morn, only problem is it hasn't been assembled and not really sure where to go from here. My last order i did the same thing, added all bits separate to my cart and i received it built 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## el_Fernando (Sep 27, 2013)

Just received confirmation that the watch has shipped. Tracking# does not work yet but I know that is typical. Again, if i see this thing before the start of April I'll be good.

Unboxing and pics when it arrives!



el_Fernando said:


> Just placed my order today. I opted for the EMS shipping. See if that gets it here faster... I still figure if I get it in 35 days or less I'll be all good. I thought I was going to go the black PVD route but at the final moment I went with the brushed case w/ the polished bez. here are the details:
> 
> Item no. st44wt 1:1 44mm Sterile Black Dial with Superlume Watch
> Buckle Style : Pre-V
> ...


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

This thread does not make a very convincing case for ordering from Getat. Yikes.


----------



## Release the kraken (Feb 7, 2014)

Ordered my watch in February 14th.
I had talked to Tat a lot before I placed my order and I was very pleased with the way he responded to my questions.
I asked him many questions and he has always been polite and helpful showing genuine interest in assisting me.
So I paid him in February 14th. In February 21st he said that he had shipped the watch. However, I suspect he really placed my watch for shipping about one week later because I was unable to see the tracking number until February 27th.
I got the watch today and I loved it. I hope it will work well and long.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Release the kraken said:


> Ordered my watch in February 14th.
> I had talked to Tat a lot before I placed my order and I was very pleased with the he responded to my questions.
> I asked hime many questions and he has always been polite and helpful showing genuine interest in assisting me.
> So I paid him in February 14th. In February 21st he said that he had shipped the watch. However, I suspect he really placed my watch for shipping about one week later because I was unable to see the tracking number until February 27th.
> ...


Very nice! What size case please and is that domed plexiglass?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Release the kraken (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you!
The case is 47mm size and the glass is mineral.
Tat said that 47mm "fiddy" is the only type of watches he makes with the doomed glass.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Release the kraken said:


> Thank you!
> The case is 47mm size and the glass is mineral.
> Tat said that 47mm "fiddy" is the only type of watches he makes with the doomed glass.


I'd love to see a wrist shot and to know what size wrist you have, as I'm not sure I can realistically wear 47mm but yours is the style I like

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Release the kraken (Feb 7, 2014)

Sure! I have a 7 inch wrist and 47mm watch looks a little bit oversized but I don't care because "fiddy" is the most beautiful style of Pams' cases


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Release the kraken said:


> Sure! I have a 7 inch wrist and 47mm watch looks a little bit oversized but I don't care because "fiddy" is the most beautiful style of Pams' cases
> 
> View attachment 1418117


Looks great on you! It's big, but that's a feature of the design and it's not overhanging your wrist - gives me hope as my wrist is 7 and a bit inches too 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Release the kraken (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks! You should order that kind of watches. The same model could be found here: GETAT WATCH CO. - pilot watch, marina watch, 6497 6498 movement,Custom made watch, Case set, Watch acessories

Tat did a great job. Very solid quality watch. However, I would not recommend ordering decoration of the movement. I did and it is not that great  Especially for additional price)


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Release the kraken said:


> Thanks! You should order that kind of watches. The same model could be found here: GETAT WATCH CO. - pilot watch, marina watch, 6497 6498 movement,Custom made watch, Case set, Watch acessories
> 
> Tat did a great job. Very solid quality watch. However, I would not recommend ordering decoration of the movement. I did and it is not that great  Especially for additional price)


When I can afford it, a Getat will be my next purchase 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## productred (Jun 19, 2012)

here is my new 'swimmable' one, i am still trying to get accustomed to its 'bling' factor


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

Are the Parnis Panerai homages no longer desirable? I have my eye on an ebay hand winder for about 80 bucks, but if Getat is considerably better, I will read all 170+ pages of this thread until I make a decision!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

It seems all of these MM/homage makers are hit-miss at times. When I was shopping for mine, I ordered from Getat initially because he was the only one I found with the level of customization I was looking for at a price I could manage. After several weeks of receiving no responses other than the automated "order received" email, I canceled my order and went with Jackson, having read many positive reviews of the experience and product. My first reaction to the watch was positive, until I took a closer look (and by close, I mean through a low-powered microscope at the office) and noticed a really poor paint job on the dial markers. In hindsight, I may have been better off waiting on Getat. Then again, I've read mixed reviews of his product in recent months.

My Jackson has become a project watch now. I ordered a lume kit and case opener and will try my hand at reluming the dial, since only the hands are currently lumed. At least with eBay, you have the buyer protection. Barring a problem with the movement or case, I'm stuck with the Jackson I have now. It's a good watch, especially for the price and if the paint would have been applied better, I wouldn't have any complaints.

Just my limited experience so far.
Rusty



paulandpaul said:


> Are the Parnis Panerai homages no longer desirable? I have my eye on an ebay hand winder for about 80 bucks, but if Getat is considerably better, I will read all 170+ pages of this thread until I make a decision!


----------



## el_Fernando (Sep 27, 2013)

paulandpaul I have one of those Parnis ones. Black PVD, handwind w/ what they call an Asian movement on it. It is OK. nothing special. It keeps OK time but the pwr reserve is more like 24 hrs rather than the 40+ the call out. But for US$80 what can you expect. I ordered a Tat because the quality and look are better. I'm keeping the Parnis and I'll mess around with it as a project watch.



paulandpaul said:


> Are the Parnis Panerai homages no longer desirable? I have my eye on an ebay hand winder for about 80 bucks, but if Getat is considerably better, I will read all 170+ pages of this thread until I make a decision!


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I'm still undecided. I'll probably hold off and truly decide what I'm looking for in an homage. If it's something on Getat can provide, I'll likely go with that. The Parnis watches do look fun though, I have to admit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

What are you guys using to open your panerai cases? A jaxa cant get a good grip and has already scratched the PVD on my radiomir, it has a display back so gluing a nut is out, and the tape hasn't been working. I ordered an inflatable ball, and if that doesn't work I think Ill have to order an aftermarket case opener on ebay or use a watchmaker.
Anyone else run into these problems? This caseback is on REALLY tight!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

DerangedGoose said:


> What are you guys using to open your panerai cases? A jaxa cant get a good grip and has already scratched the PVD on my radiomir, it has a display back so gluing a nut is out, and the tape hasn't been working. I ordered an inflatable ball, and if that doesn't work I think Ill have to order an aftermarket case opener on ebay or use a watchmaker.
> Anyone else run into these problems? This caseback is on REALLY tight!


I'm looking into the "wrenches" sold on the 'Bay. I tried the duct tape ball and had no luck. I'm just trying not to mess up the PVD coating on mine and worried the wrench will do that. We'll see...


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

rpm1974 said:


> I'm looking into the "wrenches" sold on the 'Bay. I tried the duct tape ball and had no luck. I'm just trying not to mess up the PVD coating on mine and worried the wrench will do that. We'll see...


If your caseback is like mine, don't bother. The JAXA (3 prong) tool does come with flat type heads that look like they grip around the caseback, but the fast that the caseback is so shallow and the heads rotate in their sockets makes it impossible to get a good grip. I used amazon prime to get a digital caliper, when it gets here Im going to measure the caseback and buy one of those aftermarket panerai openers


----------



## Hayman19 (May 5, 2013)

So I got my homage from Getat about a month ago, and it is fantastic. The Build quality seems great, the strap is terrific and I couldn't have been more pleased with my purchase.

However, today I went to change the time on my Citizen and beside it in my watch box is my MM Homage. I looked at it and noticed that the dome crystal has been broken almost in a perfect complete circle. Has this happened to anyone else? I am going to contact Getat right now but wanted to know if anyone had any experience with getting a broken part repaired through him.

Here are some photos.


----------



## JaredB (Mar 15, 2013)

Hayman19 said:


> So I got my homage from Getat about a month ago, and it is fantastic. The Build quality seems great, the strap is terrific and I couldn't have been more pleased with my purchase.
> 
> However, today I went to change the time on my Citizen and beside it in my watch box is my MM Homage. I looked at it and noticed that the dome crystal has been broken almost in a perfect complete circle. Has this happened to anyone else? I am going to contact Getat right now but wanted to know if anyone had any experience with getting a broken part repaired through him.
> 
> ...


Is that the sapphire or mineral crystal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayman19 (May 5, 2013)

It is domed mineral.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

That is very weird. I've had four from Getat personally and have neither seen nor heard of this happening elsewhere.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

I have an Amphibia 1967 with domed crystal and they have been known to pop on occasion - so it can just happen due to stress of assembly.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayman19 (May 5, 2013)

Yeah I am going to chalk it up to bad luck. I messaged Getat and he said to send it back to him. That or he could send me a new crystal but I don't have a crystal press and haven't done it before. Sucks that ill have to wait another month+ to get it back though. Plus I am moving soon so I asked him if they could hold it until I know my new address.

All in all I am pleased with Getat's communication. He has answered any and all of my questions and replies pretty quickly.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

There's a dealer here in the UK who's been selling these for months under his own brand name. Massive watch, tiny price (under $50) but quartz. Very heavy and with a lot of presence.


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

DerangedGoose said:


> What are you guys using to open your panerai cases? A jaxa cant get a good grip and has already scratched the PVD on my radiomir, it has a display back so gluing a nut is out, and the tape hasn't been working. I ordered an inflatable ball, and if that doesn't work I think Ill have to order an aftermarket case opener on ebay or use a watchmaker.
> Anyone else run into these problems? This caseback is on REALLY tight!


Ball o' duct tape worked for me.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sammygator said:


> Ball o' duct tape worked for me.


All the duct tape did for me was leave a mess of glue on the case back.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Sticky ball from ebay gents. Trust me.

Opened ~6 watches - multiple times each.


----------



## cyclones22 (Mar 15, 2014)

After 2.5 years, my Getat homage has stopped winding. Well, I can wind it and it feels like it's winding, but no movement. Anyway, considering the cost, is it worth it to try and get it repaired at all?


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

cyclones22 said:


> After 2.5 years, my Getat homage has stopped winding. Well, I can wind it and it feels like it's winding, but no movement. Anyway, considering the cost, is it worth it to try and get it repaired at all?


In my humble opinion I would say, for a hundred quid ish, just get a new one. You could spend that on postage and repair.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Did a quick search, limited to "US Only" and this was one of the first hits. I added the ball to my cart and figured I'd check the other items, looking for a movement holder to repaint the markers of my Jackson with orange lume. The description is a good read for anyone looking for a laugh. By laugh I mean, "what in the world is this person trying to say?"

Watch tools

Would the "watch case holder" work to hold the dial and movement while I paint? I'm thinking yes...



dainese said:


> Sticky ball from ebay gents. Trust me.
> 
> Opened ~6 watches - multiple times each.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

cyclones22 said:


> After 2.5 years, my Getat homage has stopped winding. Well, I can wind it and it feels like it's winding, but no movement. Anyway, considering the cost, is it worth it to try and get it repaired at all?


Repair? No. Replacing the movement would be worth looking in to, though. Cheap to buy, relatively easy to do yourself if you have the tools... Otherwise a decent watch guy should be able to do it for you for a reasonable price because it's not a complicated procedure.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Peteworrall said:


> In my humble opinion I would say, for a hundred quid ish, just get a new one. You could spend that on postage and repair.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


Oops, sorry in missed this when I sent the same basic reply to the OP.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

cyclones22 said:


> After 2.5 years, my Getat homage has stopped winding. Well, I can wind it and it feels like it's winding, but no movement. Anyway, considering the cost, is it worth it to try and get it repaired at all?


Yes. It's a viable option. The movement can be had at reasonable prices from many places. They would swap straight over and be less than buying AND waiting for a new one. It's bad enough we now find the movements disposable in this day and age but to discard the watch as well... Nah..

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclones22 (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback, folks. It wasn't in my current rotation anyway, but I decided I'd wind the watches in my watch case this past and noticed the Getat no longer responded. I'll check out the options mentioned.


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> All the duct tape did for me was leave a mess of glue on the case back.


Yeah, it's kind of messy. If you plan on doing it more than once, a sticky ball is probably the way to go.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

rpm1974 said:


> Did a quick search, limited to "US Only" and this was one of the first hits. I added the ball to my cart and figured I'd check the other items, looking for a movement holder to repaint the markers of my Jackson with orange lume. The description is a good read for anyone looking for a laugh. By laugh I mean, "what in the world is this person trying to say?"
> 
> Watch tools
> 
> Would the "watch case holder" work to hold the dial and movement while I paint? I'm thinking yes...


Can't be any worse than this one; SUPER STICKY SCREW WATCH BACK CASE OPENER BALL For Repalce Battery | eBay

Gotta be a world first to post up an ad with a photo of a sticky ball that's no longer a ball.


----------



## JaredB (Mar 15, 2013)

Hayman19 said:


> Yeah I am going to chalk it up to bad luck. I messaged Getat and he said to send it back to him. That or he could send me a new crystal but I don't have a crystal press and haven't done it before. Sucks that ill have to wait another month+ to get it back though. Plus I am moving soon so I asked him if they could hold it until I know my new address.
> 
> All in all I am pleased with Getat's communication. He has answered any and all of my questions and replies pretty quickly.


I would ask him to ship you a new one and have a professional put it in for you.

Probably easier than waiting to ship the watch to him, and then back to you.

Or upgrade to sapphire but you wouldn't need Tat for that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Tay (Mar 11, 2014)

So after going through all 3,threads.. I decided to give getat a go.

Ordered a luminor (swimmable) and a radiomir with the following customizations.

Will wait for pics to be sent through and will post up more when received


Movement: Asian Seagull Unitas 6497 hand-wound mechanical , 17 jewels, Power reserve 48 hours. Functions: hours, minutes (+ SECONDS) Case: 45mm Radiomir (SAPPHIRE + POLISHED STEEL) Dial: BLACK STERILE sandwich layered dial with WHITE SUPERLUME NUMERALS (SMALL SECONDS AT 9 O?CLOCK) Hands: BLACK HANDS + SUPERLUME Back : see-through. Strap : VINTAGE WOODEN BROWN / WHITE STITCH Buckle Style: PREMIUM Buckle

Water Resistant: 100m, swimmable Movement: Asian Unitas 6497 hand-wound mechanical, 17 jewels, Power reserve 48 Functions: hours,minutes (+ SECONDS) Case: 1:1 to PAM111, 316L steel, diameter 44mm not measuring crown guard Crown Guard: Thick Crown Guard, Flat and long pin, lever with roller Thickness: 15mm Case Option: PVD BLACK Front: SAPPHIRE(with Colorless AR coating) Dial: BLACK STERILE sandwich dial (DARK GRAY LUME NUMBERS) + (SMALL SECONDS AT 9 O?CLOCK) Hands: DARK GRAY LUME Back: See-through Strap: SEAL BROWN / BLACK STITCH Buckle Style: PREMIUM Buckle: PVD BLACK Watch Box: Standard $121 FREE Leather Strap Strap Colour: HAZEL GREY Buckle Option: BRUSHED Buckle Style: PREMIUM


----------



## Baikal (May 13, 2009)

m0rt said:


> View attachment 891332
> 
> 
> I just got me this one, a Minorva Meisterart Prowerke, also known as a Panerai Ferrari FER00008 Scuderia Homage. And it is awesome!!!


WOW, congrats, looks awesome... 
Been to their site, the watch looks good, how it feels? quality wise?


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Baikal said:


> WOW, congrats, looks awesome...
> Been to their site, the watch looks good, how it feels? quality wise?


The watch has surprisingly great quality actually, but the strap has not. I recently remedied that with a Toshi strap and basically got a "new" watch


----------



## Baikal (May 13, 2009)

m0rt said:


> The watch has surprisingly great quality actually, but the strap has not. I recently remedied that with a Toshi strap and basically got a "new" watch


That strap is way better... That is truly a beautifull watch.


----------



## Kan Enas (Sep 13, 2013)

Beautiful indeed. And Toshi straps are gorgeous and well worth the cost. The question is, where do you find a Minorva Meisterart Prowerke? Yes, I know how to use search engines. Is it something you have to hunt down on ebay? Now that you have us salivating you must tell.


----------



## Baikal (May 13, 2009)

yessss tell usss...


----------



## JaredB (Mar 15, 2013)

Does Tat usually send a second tracking number once the item hits the states? Or does the Hong Kong Post tracking work all the way to me? It's shown "United States of AmericaArrived and is being processed." For 2 days now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Never mind. The same tracking number works on USPS website. Now showing, "Inbound Out of Customs." 

Whatever that means. :dunno:


----------



## Mintu (Feb 12, 2014)

i can't wait anymore. no response from seller Getat. my order was shipped on 4th March but no update on hongkong post website yet. seller doesn't respond at all. i sent him 3 emails asking about status.
how can i file request for refund? anyone please?


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

Mintu said:


> i can't wait anymore. no response from seller Getat. my order was shipped on 4th March but no update on hongkong post website yet. seller doesn't respond at all. i sent him 3 emails asking about status.
> how can i file request for refund? anyone please?


Not responding is typical for getat. You'll still probably get your watch, though. He was equally unresponsive when there was a problem with the watch I bought from him. I ended up having to get it fixed locally in spite of the fact that it was supposed to be covered by getat's ''warranty.'' Let's hope there is nothing wrong with your purchase.


----------



## JaredB (Mar 15, 2013)

My order was placed March 6th and I got mine today. Love it.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## el_Fernando (Sep 27, 2013)

JaredB I'm really glad we did not bet on who would get theirs first. Mine just left HK today. I may get it by next week we'll see.

BTW, GREAT looking watch! Wear it in good health my man!



JaredB said:


> My order was placed March 6th and I got mine today. Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Hello, 
I recently ordered my second getat went through the same process of ordering, but this time i received an unbuilt watch..just the seperate parts :banghead:.

I have tried contacting him via the enquiries page on his website but have twice now got an automated reply stating...

Hi,

Confirm receipt you messages,
We will answer for you query ASAP

Getat-watch.com

The second time i added my invoice number, but got the same response as above. Does anybody know what he wants from me here? Any help would be greatly appreciated, as an unbuilt watch isn't any good to me really.

Chris.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## JaredB (Mar 15, 2013)

el_Fernando said:


> JaredB I'm really glad we did not bet on who would get theirs first. Mine just left HK today. I may get it by next week we'll see.
> 
> BTW, GREAT looking watch! Wear it in good health my man!


Indeed, sir. Loving this watch. And yeah, I'm honestly surprised at shipping time. I only sent Tat maybe 2 E-Mails concerning this order. Overall. Very pleased. Will order from Tat again in the future.


----------



## mbordes (Mar 23, 2013)

Mintu said:


> i can't wait anymore. no response from seller Getat. my order was shipped on 4th March but no update on hongkong post website yet. seller doesn't respond at all. i sent him 3 emails asking about status.
> how can i file request for refund? anyone please?


I ordered one in October 2013 sent a Dozen emails and never got a reply.... Or a watch.

If you used paypal they will refund your money. I suggest you do it now, after 45 days you have to get your bank involved. I got my money back but it was a hassle.

After my experience I would never place an order with getat again. And I have no idea why anyone would after reading the recent communication and quality issues with him.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

mbordes said:


> And I have no idea why anyone would after reading the recent communication and quality issues with him.


Because people then read posts like JaredB's above. Some are willing to gamble, some are not.


----------



## JaredB (Mar 15, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> Because people then read posts like JaredB's above. Some are willing to gamble, some are not.


Yeah. I literally had only one issue in the 12 day wait. And that was that CCNow had somehow put the money I used to purchase the watch, back into my account. One E-Mail to Tat and that was that.

I'm wondering if it may be based on location and customs regulations. Mine did sit in customs for a few......... Hours. Lol. Then was reported in my city the day after it came into the US.

Either way. I'll definitely buy from Tat again based on his customization options. I'm feeling a Rad style California dial in my future.

Also while the strap I received is of pretty good quality, I'll probably swap it out for something more comfortable... It's a very thick and stiff strap.

Good luck to anyone else who orders from Tat.

-JaredB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Because people then read posts like JaredB's above. Some are willing to gamble, some are not.


Yup, I've gambled four times over the past couple of years and all four arrived after about a month and were gorgeous


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

New shoes from natostrapco.com on the Jackson.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

ronnypudding said:


> View attachment 1397332


fantastic result Joe! one question... are those Getat hands the ones labeled as "hands for 44mm case" or the "45mm case"? according to the measures on the webpage the difference between those is 1mm only and that will help me to calculate based on your pictures and to decide which hands to buy... thank you!


----------



## el_Fernando (Sep 27, 2013)

Got mine today. Ordered on the 6th of March and used EMS fast shipping. NO issues to speak of. Took about 7 days to get a tracking# but this is typical. Once I got the tracking it took a few days to actually work. Once it did it got to the West Coast (California) in about 2 days. Once it hit San Francisco it only took one day to get to me. Would I do it again? Yes. Watch is in good working order and looks fantastic. The strap it came with is actually pretty nice but the buckle it came with was ridiculously HUGE. It actually shipped with the wrong buckle!

I can't state this enough... if you are used to Amazon.com like shipping do not waste your time ordering from Tat. If you have little patience, do not buy from him. If you do buy, just figure you will get your watch in 30-60 days. If you buy and expect constant contact and updates you are a fool. Read these posts on here and decide for yourself. Anyhoo, on with some pics! (Any marks you see are from my lint infested iPhone camera lense). The current strap I have on it is a Crown&Buckle Eilon.


----------



## JaredB (Mar 15, 2013)

el_Fernando said:


> Got mine today. Ordered on the 6th of March and used EMS fast shipping. NO issues to speak of. Took about 7 days to get a tracking# but this is typical. Once I got the tracking it took a few days to actually work. Once it did it got to the West Coast (California) in about 2 days. Once it hit San Francisco it only took one day to get to me. Would I do it again? Yes. Watch is in good working order and looks fantastic. The strap it came with is actually pretty nice but the buckle it came with was ridiculously HUGE. It actually shipped with the wrong buckle!
> 
> I can't state this enough... if you are used to Amazon.com like shipping do not waste your time ordering from Tat. If you have little patience, do not buy from him. If you do buy, just figure you will get your watch in 30-60 days. If you buy and expect constant contact and updates you are a fool. Read these posts on here and decide for yourself. Anyhoo, on with some pics! (Any marks you see are from my lint infested iPhone camera lense). The current strap I have on it is a Crown&Buckle Eilon.


See. It would have been close. Lol. Actually mine is freaking huge too but I kind of like it. It isn't dwarfed by the watch. Kind of matches. I may switch it with the buckle from the rubber strap tho.

Another great tat sir.

Pics of my unboxing.









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dions (May 22, 2013)

from getat you get this watch?


----------



## JaredB (Mar 15, 2013)

dions said:


> from getat you get this watch?


Mine is yes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## el_Fernando (Sep 27, 2013)

Mine is from Getat as well dions.



dions said:


> from getat you get this watch?


----------



## Hayman19 (May 5, 2013)

So I messaged Getat about my broken crystal and he is going to send me a new one. I have never replaced one before and the local repair shop is quoting $35+ for installation. I can buy a crystal press for around that price. My question is, what would you recommend? Taking it in or doing it myself? Seems like it shouldn't be too difficult if I am careful.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

I was one of the 99 lucky people who placed an order this morning for this limited edition from newcomer Gruppo Gamma. If you're not familiar with Gruppo Gamma, check them out at Gruppo Gamma Watches - Main. They have gorgeous homages at reasonable prices and have a very loyal following of owners based on selling solid watches at a fair price and what appears to be incredible customer service. They recently celebrated their one year anniversary in business.

This watch is somewhat of a step up from what they normally produce. Instead of a Seagull auto and mineral glass, the "base" as this one's called has a Miyota 8215 and sapphire crystal.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

BigBandito said:


> I was one of the 99 lucky people who placed an order this morning for this limited edition from newcomer Gruppo Gamma. If you're not familiar with Gruppo Gamma, check them out at Gruppo Gamma Watches - Main. They have gorgeous homages at reasonable prices and have a very loyal following of owners based on selling solid watches at a fair price and what appears to be incredible customer service. They recently celebrated their one year anniversary in business.
> 
> This watch is somewhat of a step up from what they normally produce. Instead of a Seagull auto and mineral glass, the "base" as this one's called has a Miyota 8215 and sapphire crystal.


Nice, would love to get my hands on one of these, but just got frustrated visiting their site. Everything is either sold out or coming soon. I don't mind jumping through some hoops, but find how to get one of these watches remains a mystery to me despite many visits.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Nice, would love to get my hands on one of these, but just got frustrated visiting their site. Everything is either sold out or coming soon. I don't mind jumping through some hoops, but find how to get one of these watches remains a mystery to me despite many visits.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I, too, was interested in these, but there was never anything available when I visited their site.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Sammygator said:


> I, too, was interested in these, but there was never anything available when I visited their site.


You just gotta work at it!

The watches sell out very quickly when they become available (like in a few hours) as they only produce a small number at a time. They typically list the dates when new stock will become available so you have to check the site often around that date. More of the Genesis Vintage, Genesis Vintage 2014, and Genesis D-day models listed on the site will be available in April and brass Ascent II models are coming in late Spring.

The Genesis II Base 2014 I purchased is a limited edition only made avalable to current GG owners. Although I'm not a current owner, I visited the Gruppo Gamma Facebook page and inquired about the Base (that's a great place to stay informed about when new stock will be available, btw). The owner/public relations guy (Naoki Tsukumo) added me to the owners list and let me purchase as an owner without me even asking. He's a great guy! I even got added to the GG owners Group FB page before I purchased!

Looking forward to posting pictures here when she arrives.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

BigBandito said:


> You just gotta work at it!
> 
> The watches sell out very quickly when they become available (like in a few hours) as they only produce a small number at a time. They typically list the dates when new stock will become available so you have to check the site often around that date. More of the Genesis Vintage, Genesis Vintage 2014, and Genesis D-day models listed on the site will be available in April and brass Ascent II models are coming in late Spring.
> 
> ...


My problem with working at it is... Squirrel!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ATP (Dec 5, 2013)

BigBandito said:


> You just gotta work at it!
> 
> The watches sell out very quickly when they become available (like in a few hours) as they only produce a small number at a time. They typically list the dates when new stock will become available so you have to check the site often around that date. More of the Genesis Vintage, Genesis Vintage 2014, and Genesis D-day models listed on the site will be available in April and brass Ascent II models are coming in late Spring.
> 
> ...


Solid advice here. My G-06 Just arrived yesterday and I am a huge fan of it so far. Little noisy but I dont mind. I stalked the FB page, email news letter, even a different fan page for any and all updates. I purchased in the 14th, the day they listed leftoevers from the presale, and was lucky to actually get it. I have hear of them overselling and actually having to cancel some late orders. Just stick to it, sign up for the news letter, and check FB often and you will get one.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

ATP said:


> Solid advice here. My G-06 Just arrived yesterday and I am a huge fan of it so far. Little noisy but I dont mind. I stalked the FB page, email news letter, even a different fan page for any and all updates. I purchased in the 14th, the day they listed leftoevers from the presale, and was lucky to actually get it. I have hear of them overselling and actually having to cancel some late orders. Just stick to it, sign up for the news letter, and check FB often and you will get one.


I know you're fairly new here and this is your first post and all, but you've been around long enough by now to have learned Rule Number One of "The Affordables Post Requirements" - Pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## ATP (Dec 5, 2013)

BigBandito said:


> I know you're fairly new here and this is your first post and all, but you've been around long enough by now to have learned Rule Number One of "The Affordables Post Requirements" - Pictures or it didn't happen!


As requested!


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

ATP said:


> As requested!


Ohhhh, schweeeet! Nice looking piece, ATP. Makes me even more anxious for the G-02L Base!


----------



## cxhwoo (Mar 26, 2014)

Need help!

I want to buy a 47mm Luminor, Polished case with Automatic movement & power reserve

both Getat and jackson are sold out, where else can I buy this?


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

cxhwoo said:


> Need help!
> 
> I want to buy a 47mm Luminor, Polished case with Automatic movement & power reserve
> 
> both Getat and .......... are sold out, where else can I buy this?


If it's one of the generic models rather than a custom build try eBay

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

Very nice ATP, I think I need to get that one as well.









Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## cxhwoo (Mar 26, 2014)

elGrafico said:


> If it's one of the generic models rather than a custom build try eBay
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I am looking for custom build like getat and jackson t

thx


----------



## RedJohn (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi, need help. Am new here and to the watch world. I was just wandering if its worth the wait and extra cash for Getat (for a pam hamage) or will i get something of similar quality on dajiwatch? Thanks in advance!


----------



## dions (May 22, 2013)

Hello to all friends...i am looking for the best panerai marina millitare homage but from where?
i look to Getat or somethind like that, Gruppo Gamma and someone else that i dont know now..manisblh?manijield?
never mind...i see Gruppo Gamma has very good quality but 250$-300$...worth the money?or with little money like 100$ i will take same quality?


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

RedJohn said:


> Hi, need help. Am new here and to the watch world. I was just wandering if its worth the wait and extra cash for Getat (for a pam hamage) or will i get something of similar quality on dajiwatch? Thanks in advance!





dions said:


> Hello to all friends...i am looking for the best panerai marina millitare homage but from where?
> i look to Getat or somethind like that, Gruppo Gamma and someone else that i dont know now..manisblh?manijield?
> never mind...i see Gruppo Gamma has very good quality but 250$-300$...worth the money?or with little money like 100$ i will take same quality?


Hi guys, welcome! If you read through this thread I think you will find all the answers you seek.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pirossini (Oct 12, 2007)

I would like to buy a hommage to Getat and would like to know some person who has already made purchases from him, how long is that it has its watch and if you have problems. Normally how much have duration movements fitted with this watch? Many thanks


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Got a 6497 ti 44mm from Getat last October. Runs fine, although it's ~+15 sec./day. Only problem was the crown guard not sitting perfectly flush witht he case. Bugged me enough that I just removed it.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

The ultra affordable infantry pam homage, $20 or less and a good alternative to try out the style. I did a very brief review here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=7565928










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

chris11 said:


> Approx a year ago someone posted this watch.
> Do you guys have any glue from where the owner got the strap from?


This is my distressed Gaucho. (red12straps)










on Ti:









This is my personal strap on my personal watches. This particular one has seen a couple years of use and has aged nicely. Here's an example of new:


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

I am embarking on another custom project, and I am looking for someone who can do quality lume and dial work. I want to produce a well aged and faded look on a tobacco dial, with aged, cracked lume. Any suggestions?

Here are some photos of my past custom projects:




















































































































































































Can you tell I like to take watch photos?

All custom Davidsen with Swiss movements that have been serviced, regulated and in some cases, embellished. All with superluminova.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

old skool said:


> I am embarking on another custom project, and I am looking for someone who can do quality lume and dial work. I want to produce a well aged and faded look on a tobacco dial, with aged, cracked lume. Any suggestions?
> 
> Here are some photos of my past custom projects:
> 
> ...


They look amazing, and good work on the fantastic photos as well, my friend. I'm loving your work.


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

Peteworrall said:


> They look amazing, and good work on the fantastic photos as well, my friend. I'm loving your work.


Thanks. I used to have a 177H, but I've since sold off all watches over $1,000. I really like this simple look mixed with different colors and textures.



















I don't hesitate to wear them with suits


----------



## pirossini (Oct 12, 2007)

NinthSphere said:


> Got a 6497 ti 44mm from Getat last October. Runs fine, although it's ~+15 sec./day. Only problem was the crown guard not sitting perfectly flush witht he case. Bugged me enough that I just removed it.


Thanks friend from what you say seems to have been a good buy. But there is some person who purchased watches Getat longest?


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

I purchased a Getat for my Dad as a gift something like 3 Years ago. The movement died pretty quickly on it. So I purchased a Swiss movement and sent it off to be regulated and installed. Since then it's been fine. overall build quality was less than the Davidsen. it is cheaper too by the better quality up front unless you can install the movement yourself


----------



## RedJohn (Mar 2, 2014)

Hmmm, doesn't seem to have much info about the lume of the homages. I am wondering if anyone can comment on the lume of the pam homage from manbush. I am a bit of a lume freak but i know i cant expect much from a sub $100 watch. Just hope someone with experience can give me insights! Thanks!


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

RedJohn said:


> Hmmm, doesn't seem to have much info about the lume of the homages. I am wondering if anyone can comment on the lume of the pam homage from manbush. I am a bit of a lume freak but i know i cant expect much from a sub $100 watch. Just hope someone with experience can give me insights! Thanks!


My first pam homage was from Daji/Manbush... Nice watch, but if you're looking for strong lume, you won't get it from him. The best (cheap) lume pam homages I was able to find were from triconstore. Not as good as Getat's, but a definite step up from Manbush, lume-wise.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

RedJohn said:


> Hmmm, doesn't seem to have much info about the lume of the homages. I am wondering if anyone can comment on the lume of the pam homage from manbush. I am a bit of a lume freak but i know i cant expect much from a sub $100 watch. Just hope someone with experience can give me insights! Thanks!


I would just plan to send it out and have it re-lumed.


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

Getat's lume is nothing special, IMO.


----------



## Robert Millette (Nov 8, 2012)

Did any of you talked to Getat in the last 5 days?
He do not answer any of my emails...


----------



## RedJohn (Mar 2, 2014)

ciccio_started_it said:


> My first pam homage was from Daji/Manbush... Nice watch, but if you're looking for strong lume, you won't get it from him. The best (cheap) lume pam homages I was able to find were from triconstore. Not as good as Getat's, but a definite step up from Manbush, lume-wise.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, leaning towards triconstore now. Will purchase from him today. Just one last question, which of both will score in QC? Thanks.


----------



## RedJohn (Mar 2, 2014)

old skool said:


> I would just plan to send it out and have it re-lumed.


Will a local watch shop guy be able to do that? Thanks for opening my options.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

RedJohn said:


> Thanks, leaning towards triconstore now. Will purchase from him today. Just one last question, which of both will score in QC? Thanks.


Hard to say, I didn't have problems with either. If you're leaning toward triconstore, search for seller "Davitton" on ebay. Same guy, same stock - but you have the added protection of doing a 'feedback'ed transaction 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Sammygator said:


> Getat's lume is nothing special, IMO.


I'd agree with that, but if we're going by entry level homages, Daji, Manbush, triconstore, Jackson etc., I've found Getat's the best of a bad lot.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RedJohn (Mar 2, 2014)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Hard to say, I didn't have problems with either. If you're leaning toward triconstore, search for seller "Davitton" on ebay. Same guy, same stock - but you have the added protection of doing a 'feedback'ed transaction
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh man, I was a little too late to read your reply and ordered directly from the website. He said that the watch will be shipped on Tuesday. Hope everything goes smoothly. Just have to wait from now. Thanks!

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

RedJohn said:


> Oh man, I was a little too late to read your reply and ordered directly from the website. He said that the watch will be shipped on Tuesday. Hope everything goes smoothly. Just have to wait from now. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


You save a couple bucks if you order direct from his site. Let us know how it goes!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## RedJohn (Mar 2, 2014)

ciccio_started_it said:


> You save a couple bucks if you order direct from his site. Let us know how it goes!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


 Thanks! Will post pics once I get my hands on it!

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyp1973 (Jan 28, 2014)

My 2008 287










And enjoying a pint in the pub










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

RedJohn said:


> Will a local watch shop guy be able to do that? Thanks for opening my options.


No. There are a number of people you can find on watch forums with feedback who could do this. I am not currently up to speed on their names and prices however.


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

PVD DSN with regulated and decorated Swiss movement. Sitting on Horween Chromexcel. I call it The Duke.


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

Have anyone seen this before? I tried searching, but could not find anything of relevance. Maybe special made for this Norwegian company? I'm tempted, but the price is a bit high if it's a run of the mill pam homage.










http://www.klokker.no/portofino-model-1-dark-brown-alligator-10902810.html

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## JaredB (Mar 15, 2013)

So. I noticed today that one of the screws on the crown guard fell out completely on my Getat. One left under the lever but it's loose. Trying to find somewhere to get a new one.


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

While this might not be considered an "Homage" it looks a lot like a Panerai, the Citizen Signature Grand Touring.. Cost a little under $1K has hand finished case and bracelet (with screwed in links) Domed sapphire crystal and sapphire display back. I is 200m WR and has the super Miyota 28,000 bph 9012 movement. Have had mine a week now and it is running +1 second, for the week, not the day! Comes on bracelet or on strap.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

JaredB said:


> So. I noticed today that one of the screws on the crown guard fell out completely on my Getat. One left under the lever but it's loose. Trying to find somewhere to get a new one.


Ebay. Tons of sellers. Buy 2 sets just in case it happens again 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JaredB (Mar 15, 2013)

How would one find that specific screw set on eBay? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

JaredB said:


> How would one find that specific screw set on eBay?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Screw FOR PAM Crown Bridge Panerai Watch 44mm 47mm Part | eBay


----------



## JaredB (Mar 15, 2013)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Screw FOR PAM Crown Bridge Panerai Watch 44mm 47mm Part | eBay


Those will fit my Getat 44mm? Those look more coarse thread than my threads.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Ebay. Tons of sellers. Buy 2 sets just in case it happens again
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Use a drop of blue Loctite on it and you'll never need the second set.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

JaredB said:


> Those will fit my Getat 44mm? Those look more coarse thread than my threads.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Worked for mine. But if you're really worried about losing the $10, email Tat directly and get a set from him.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

BigBandito said:


> Use a drop of blue Loctite on it and you'll never need the second set.


But you'll also have a hell of a time getting them back off if you ever feel like taking the watch apart 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

The Gruppo Gamma G-02L has arrived. I have just crowned it my new Favorite Watch. This thing is gorgeous (man, I hate having to obliterate the "Scoobie Doo" on the dial.


----------



## kazior (Jan 13, 2010)

this one is mine


----------



## Jason Tay (Mar 11, 2014)

mine just landed in australia after a month since ive ordered ...
have 2 coming in..will post up pics when i get em!


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

My first ever build. A pam homage, of course. Custom made dial designed by me, Getat swan neck movement, and hand made strap from fellow WUS member, Blue Radish. Been wearing it every day since I built it. True love, folks.


































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

ciccio_started_it said:


> My first ever build. A pam homage, of course. Custom made dial designed by me, Getat swan neck movement, and hand made strap from fellow WUS member, Blue Radish. Been wearing it every day since I built it. True love, folks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just beautiful! Loving the dial design too

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## threeputtbogey (Jun 11, 2013)

I wish my wrist was bigger

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Somewhat (Sep 19, 2013)

ciccio_started_it said:


> My first ever build. A pam homage, of course. Custom made dial designed by me, Getat swan neck movement, and hand made strap from fellow WUS member, Blue Radish. Been wearing it every day since I built it. True love, folks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just gorgeous! You should start doing that on the side for fun, I know if I ever wanted a PAM homage I'd love something like that and pay for a forumite over Getat! Beautiful!


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Somewhat said:


> Just gorgeous! You should start doing that on the side for fun, I know if I ever wanted a PAM homage I'd love something like that and pay for a forumite over Getat! Beautiful!


Thanks! I have to admit I've caught the bug. I really enjoyed putting it together.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Somewhat (Sep 19, 2013)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Thanks! I have to admit I've caught the bug. I really enjoyed putting it together.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well if you don't mind... I'll be in touch 

As a customizer have you discovered if you can get it more water resistant?


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

ciccio_started_it said:


> My first ever build. A pam homage, of course. Custom made dial designed by me, Getat swan neck movement, and hand made strap from fellow WUS member, Blue Radish. Been wearing it every day since I built it. True love, folks.


Nicely done. I like it.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Had this a few years now, still going strong, not bad for a $50 watch.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Somewhat said:


> Well if you don't mind... I'll be in touch
> 
> As a customizer have you discovered if you can get it more water resistant?


Feel free to pm me anytime 

I haven't really thought about water resistance - not really something I'd be equipped with to devote the proper r&d to get it right.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

CombatMarine said:


> While this might not be considered an "Homage" it looks a lot like a Panerai, the Citizen Signature Grand Touring.. Cost a little under $1K has hand finished case and bracelet (with screwed in links) Domed sapphire crystal and sapphire display back. I is 200m WR and has the super Miyota 28,000 bph 9012 movement. Have had mine a week now and it is running +1 second, for the week, not the day! Comes on bracelet or on strap.
> 
> View attachment 1441558


Either way, that is a really nice watch  enjoy it!


----------



## shvlhd69 (Mar 2, 2014)

Just got my homage in today! Bit of a back story: I was in an industrial accident and have a "very" large cash settlement coming my way and after about five minutes of the Panerai Luminor "homage" on my wrist. I have decided to take the plunge and get myself the real deal! Not too often you have an epiphany like the one I had this afternoon! Then again, not too often you have the financial opportunity I do either! JS


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats shovelhead. I hope the real deal is everything you want and more! Don't neglect to take care of or set aside for any health issues that may linger from your accident, though.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

$1,000? I swear the owner of a small watch shop near where I work showed me this exact same watch for about $375. This was a just over a couple months ago. He said they had just come in and he hadn't put them on display yet. Thing looked gorgeous in my hands and it definitely is a Pan homage.

Maybe I should go back and get one, if he still has it at that price and flip it to fund my grail.



CombatMarine said:


> While this might not be considered an "Homage" it looks a lot like a Panerai, the Citizen Signature Grand Touring.. Cost a little under $1K has hand finished case and bracelet (with screwed in links) Domed sapphire crystal and sapphire display back. I is 200m WR and has the super Miyota 28,000 bph 9012 movement. Have had mine a week now and it is running +1 second, for the week, not the day! Comes on bracelet or on strap.
> 
> View attachment 1441558


----------



## productred (Jun 19, 2012)

i have read a few loose screws on getats along this thread... i reckon one ought to bring out the precision screwdrivers and tighten all the screws as soon as the watch is received. 

the last one i got had one of a crown screw and a strap screw loose.


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Feel free to pm me anytime
> 
> I haven't really thought about water resistance - not really something I'd be equipped with to devote the proper r&d to get it right.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How do you get custom printing on the dial?


----------



## shvlhd69 (Mar 2, 2014)

Got my new strap from Panatime for my MM homage today. I have WUS to thank for yet another tasty addition to my growing collection!









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

So I am considering order some parts (case and movement) from Getat. I have heard it can take a long time or short time to get a watch from him. How is he when you order just parts? And is the titanium 44mm case really titanium?


----------



## shvlhd69 (Mar 2, 2014)

93EXCivic said:


> So I am considering order some parts (case and movement) from Getat. I have heard it can take a long time or short time to get a watch from him. How is he when you order just parts? And is the titanium 44mm case really titanium?


I sent an email to Tat a while back and still haven't heard anything from him. Ended up ordering the same style watch from right here in the states (Alabama in fact) and have already received it, started customizing it and still haven't heard from him. Considering I'd have to open a line of communication, come to an agreement on what I wanted, order it and then wait for months? Was easier going the route I did and I couldn't be happier! Just my 2 cents!


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

What's the lug-to-lug on the 44mm version? Really like that bronze cased one, looks sweet. I have small wrist and tend to top out at 42mm, otherwise tje lugs hang off my wrist. But if lug-to-lug is 50mm and under, I cam wear it comfortably.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedJohn (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi all. Just received my pam homage from triconstore today. It took exactly 2 weeks for the watch to be delivered from Hong Kong to my door step (Singapore). It cost me about 95SGD shipped and I got to say, there is nothing to complain about! Here are some poor quality phone pictures!

























Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

WrnrG said:


> What's the lug-to-lug on the 44mm version? Really like that bronze cased one, looks sweet. I have small wrist and tend to top out at 42mm, otherwise tje lugs hang off my wrist. But if lug-to-lug is 50mm and under, I cam wear it comfortably.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


It's 54mm, but they don't wear at all like other watches.


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

what's a good pam homage that's 40mm and around $50 - $200? 
I only know of the parnis one

*Welcome to WUS, now please familiarize yourself with our Rules and Guidelines. -Mod*


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

joemac said:


> So, the little pin that holds in the crown guard has fallen out and gone MIA. Should I contact Getat or does anyone else have a solution?


If you have a few basic mods skills and can use a file, then a paperclip can be modified to work.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Hayman19 said:


> So I messaged Getat about my broken crystal and he is going to send me a new one. I have never replaced one before and the local repair shop is quoting $35+ for installation. I can buy a crystal press for around that price. My question is, what would you recommend? Taking it in or doing it myself? Seems like it shouldn't be too difficult if I am careful.


Always a learning curve, but watch a couple youtube videos and doing it yourself should be no problem. I do it all the time.



productred said:


> i have read a few loose screws on getats along this thread... i reckon one ought to bring out the precision screwdrivers and tighten all the screws as soon as the watch is received. the last one i got had one of a crown screw and a strap screw loose.


Rule #1 when receiving any watch from Asia is to tighten all the screws. I use Blue Loctite (temporary hold), DO NOT USE Red Loctite, this is the permanent one. A quick snap of the wrist with a screwdriver with break the seal on Blue Loctite.



RedJohn said:


> Will a local watch shop guy be able to do that? Thanks for opening my options.


I do lume, feel free to contact me. Here are a few of my relumes.


----------



## Davidro (Dec 9, 2011)

MM on hand/home made leather NATO. Looks cool thanks J.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joeri35 (Mar 15, 2012)

Davidro said:


> View attachment 1456416
> 
> MM on hand/home made leather NATO. Looks cool thanks J.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


You're welcome!

(I now see you have a brushed case, so I should have brushed the hardware before making the strap, but there should always be something left to learn )

wear them in good health, glad you like them!


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

I never realized Parnis made a 40mm PAM homage. Unfortunately, I'm not too keen on any of the models.

40mm Militare - Parnis Watch Station - Worldwide Free Shipping!


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

paulandpaul said:


> I never realized Parnis made a 40mm PAM homage. Unfortunately, I'm not too keen on any of the models.
> 
> 40mm Militare - Parnis Watch Station - Worldwide Free Shipping!


Yes, they do, unfortunately all cheap 21j auto movements. I've had my fair share of experiences with them, very hit and miss.


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

blueradish said:


> Yes, they do, unfortunately all cheap 21j auto movements. I've had my fair share of experiences with them, very hit and miss.


I think there are different variants?

jackson has some between 75-80

Manbush has some that range from $96 - $126

Parnis.net's are $95


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

paulandpaul said:


> I never realized Parnis made a 40mm PAM homage. Unfortunately, I'm not too keen on any of the models.
> 
> 40mm Militare - Parnis Watch Station - Worldwide Free Shipping!


Does anyone know any where that I could order a 40mm case like the ones on these Parnis watches?


----------



## Ahheck01 (Jun 7, 2012)

So I'm about to pull the trigger on my first Getat:

Item ST44 (C3)
Buckle Style : Pre-V
Case Option : PVD Black w/ Sapphire
Hands Colour : All Black
Movement : Normal Stainless Steel
Strap Option : Cracked Brown / beige stitch

With shipping we're looking at $186! That seems pretty steep and quite a bit more than most people on here are reporting they got theirs. If you all were looking for the black on black look with a brown leather strap, is this how you'd order it?


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

Out of these two, which one should I get? 
1) E586 Parnis 44mm PVD Black Dial Luxury Automatic Watch | eBay

2) 44mm Parnis Black Dial PVD Hand Winding Mechanical PAM Style Mens Watch WL267A | eBay


----------



## Joeri35 (Mar 15, 2012)

Sam-e said:


> Out of these two, which one should I get?
> 1) E586 Parnis 44mm PVD Black Dial Luxury Automatic Watch | eBay
> 
> 2) 44mm Parnis Black Dial PVD Hand Winding Mechanical PAM Style Mens Watch WL267A | eBay


I like the sandwich-dial, so I would go for the second one. Also the strap seems a bit better, but that's always a challenge with these watches.

I don't know the sellers myself, but you can search for them on WUS for experiences with regards to CQ etc.


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

Joeri35 said:


> I like the sandwich-dial, so I would go for the second one. Also the strap seems a bit better, but that's always a challenge with these watches.
> 
> I don't know the sellers myself, but you can search for them on WUS for experiences with regards to CQ etc.


I've messaged the seller asked for a change of strap that's valued at $26, she/he said it's fine, but I'll have to pay an extra $10 - For the first option. I think I'm going to go with the first option as I do prefer the 'automatic' wording below and the parnis logo looks somewhat more genuine.


----------



## el_Fernando (Sep 27, 2013)

Mine was about 166 USD. I went with the brushed case option though. I also ponied up for the EMS shipping. I received mine in about 3.5 weeks. I have had it for over a month and it runs very well. Looks fantastic too.

Good luck with yours. Be patient once you order. It'll come... eventually!



Ahheck01 said:


> So I'm about to pull the trigger on my first Getat:
> 
> Item ST44 (C3)
> Buckle Style : Pre-V
> ...


----------



## Joeri35 (Mar 15, 2012)

Sam-e said:


> I've messaged the seller asked for a change of strap that's valued at $26, she/he said it's fine, but I'll have to pay an extra $10 - For the first option. I think I'm going to go with the first option as I do prefer the 'automatic' wording below and the parnis logo looks somewhat more genuine.


Go for it 

If you are like me, you'll end up with plenty of straps in a few months time any way 

But serious, a good strap can really make a watch. Just as a bad strap can break the same watch.

Enjoy, and post a pic when it arrives


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

jose-CostaRica said:


> fantastic result Joe! one question... are those Getat hands the ones labeled as "hands for 44mm case" or the "45mm case"? according to the measures on the webpage the difference between those is 1mm only and that will help me to calculate based on your pictures and to decide which hands to buy... thank you!


Hola Jose:

apologies for for the late reply. The hands are the 44 mm case ones. That being said, it would appear that the 45 mm hands would also fit.

thanks for the compliment.
joe


----------



## mbordes (Mar 23, 2013)

Infantry 15 bucks...







Getat 125 bucks...


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

mbordes said:


> View attachment 1465521
> 
> Infantry 15 bucks...


I personally would have gotten the black on black version. Much more lowkey.


----------



## IslandTime (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok so after a lot of lurking and reading and comparing I purchased a Getat homage.
I say purchased but really I only received an order breakdown and no payment instructions or invoice. I chose cc now. Does anyone know how long it takes for an invoice so I can pay? Lol I know shipping is eternal but payment instructions are too? Lol

If it ever materializes I ordered
1:1 swimable luminor MM case (polished)
Black hands with white second hand
Hand wind with normal stainless mvmt
With antique brown strap with white stitching.


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

What does swimmable mean?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Water resistance that's high enough to consider actually "testing" by swimming with the watch on your wrist. 



old skool said:


> What does swimmable mean?


----------



## Ahheck01 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sam-e said:


> I personally would have gotten the black on black version. Much more lowkey.


I have that exact watch on my wrist right now. I'd love to get a higher quality Getat version, the look is great! Man that movement is LOUD though. TSK TSK TSK TSK


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

rpm1974 said:


> Water resistance that's high enough to consider actually "testing" by swimming with the watch on your wrist.


HAs this been verified?


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello guys I think to buy a homage panerai from getat... Your opinion?? I am from Greece! Delivery 10-15 days or more? 

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Martin18 (Oct 21, 2013)

Really? You guys are still ordering from Getat? Dont think thats smart.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Really? I think from getat because he is cheaper... Where I search cheap homage? 

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Martin18 (Oct 21, 2013)

batman1345 said:


> Really? I think from getat because he is cheaper... Where I search cheap homage?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


You might want to check out the last 10 posts on this topic before you transfer any money to this guy:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1006191

Cheers, Martijn.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Martin18 said:


> You might want to check out the last 10 posts on this topic before you transfer any money to this guy:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1006191
> 
> Cheers, Martijn.


Thank you bro... I don't see this post! Now where I search cheap homage? Any proposal?

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Martin18 (Oct 21, 2013)

batman1345 said:


> Thank you bro... I don't see this post! Now where I search cheap homage? Any proposal?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Cheap? Jackson tse is the way to go.

And man bushijie is also a good seller. Make sure to register on his website, it makes the prices drop with a lot.

By the way, I do not have any experience myself with any of these guys, it is just what I've read on the forums, but Getat seems like a big no-no to me.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Ok!! Thank you!! I will see!

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Kanun (Dec 19, 2012)

batman1345 said:


> Thank you bro... I don't see this post! Now where I search cheap homage? Any proposal?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Yes Getat seems to have dissapeared. Ordering from him was always risky but it could pay off if you got lucky. It's not worth the headache now.

Sent from ajFon.


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

I've purchased mine from ebay. Just waiting for it to ship over to my country right now.


----------



## thepilot (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi. I recently purchased a PAM homage. I wound the watch with the crown lever closed and then the gasket inside the crown came out a little whenever the lever is closed. Do you think I have ruined the gasket?


----------



## Ahheck01 (Jun 7, 2012)

This is a bit frustrating - I've read every post and every thread on Pam homages, and the consensus I've seen is that Getat was the highest quality for the money.

So if not ordering from him anymore, who is the next in top quality?


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

Pre Ordered my Gruppo Gamma Ascent II with Cali dial. =)


----------



## Kanun (Dec 19, 2012)

djwhyse said:


> Pre Ordered my Gruppo Gamma Ascent II with Cali dial. =)


I've been trying to order a GG but can't. How do you go about doing that?

Sent from ajFon.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Kanun said:


> I've been trying to order a GG but can't. How do you go about doing that?
> 
> Sent from ajFon.


from post #1761 of this thread:



> ...The watches sell out very quickly when they become available (like in a few hours) as they only produce a small number at a time. They typically list the dates when new stock will become available so you have to check the site often around that date. More of the Genesis Vintage, Genesis Vintage 2014, and Genesis D-day models listed on the site will be available in April and brass Ascent II models are coming in late Spring...


Sign up for their newsletter or follow them on Facebook and you'll be notified when they become available.


----------



## Kanun (Dec 19, 2012)

djwhyse said:


> Pre Ordered my Gruppo Gamma Ascent II with Cali dial. =)


I've been trying to order a GG but can't. How do you go about doing that?

Sent from ajFon.


----------



## freq019 (Mar 26, 2013)

I've ordered from both Jackson and Manbushi both watches seem fine. Manbushi was more expensive but with ems shipping I had my watch in three days to the USA. My Jackson order had issues lots of items aren't in stock and I didn't ask before I ordered if what I wanted was in stock so I had to make substitutions and that was painful. I have no problem with what was finally shipped from Jackson but manbushi was just easier for slightly more money.

Sent from my SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

BigBandito said:


> from post #1761 of this thread:
> 
> Sign up for their newsletter or follow them on Facebook and you'll be notified when they become available.


Just like what he said.


----------



## Kanun (Dec 19, 2012)

djwhyse said:


> Just like what he said.


Already signed up on FB. Didn't know you could sign up for a newsletter too. Much appreciated.

Sent from ajFon.


----------



## Martin18 (Oct 21, 2013)

I finally pulled the trigger to purchase a MM watch from man bushijie.

http://man bushijie.com/productshow-253-3.html

Seagull 3600 handwind movement inside, seems like a good watch to me.

Ordered the watch last night.
Just to make sure, I send him an email to confirm that the watch is in stock. He replied withtin 6 hours, at 4am this morning, which seems to be the start of the day in China.

I paid the watch this morning, and send him an email that the payment was send. He replied almost straight away saying that the payment was received and that he will arrange the shipping and come back to me soon.

So far, everything is going as it should.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Hope all goes smoothly. Please post pics when she arrives.


----------



## Martin18 (Oct 21, 2013)

BigBandito said:


> Hope all goes smoothly. Please post pics when she arrives.


Of course, I will.

Anyone with a recommendation where to get a good quality leather strap? Looking to buy one for around 50-70$


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

I believe the getat has very nice watches but is bad professional... 

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

Panatime has some nice straps. They have their own page and also sell on eBay.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Martin18 said:


> Of course, I will.
> 
> Anyone with a recommendation where to get a good quality leather strap? Looking to buy one for around 50-70$


I can strongly recommend Toshi Straps. Simply great.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

thepilot said:


> Hi. I recently purchased a PAM homage. I wound the watch with the crown lever closed and then the gasket inside the crown came out a little whenever the lever is closed. Do you think I have ruined the gasket?


Very likely. The pressure of the crown gasket against the crown tube probably cut it up a bit.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Martin18 said:


> Of course, I will.
> 
> Anyone with a recommendation where to get a good quality leather strap? Looking to buy one for around 50-70$


I can probably hook you up with a custom for that price range.

Picasa Web Albums - Blue Radish

Cheers
Bloo


----------



## Martin18 (Oct 21, 2013)

blueradish said:


> I can probably hook you up with a custom for that price range.
> 
> Picasa Web Albums - Blue Radish
> 
> ...


I will make sure to look at all the options, I might get a costum one made by you.

Update on the Man bushijie watch:
He shipped the watch 12 hours ago and I recieved a track and trace code. The watch seems to be airborne already. 
Still no problems.


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

I've already bought a parnis pam hom, but I stumbled upon this









where can I find these? 
This guy said they're $9 Panerai Homage Yaqoobi Watch | techavenge


----------



## Martin18 (Oct 21, 2013)

Sam-e said:


> I've already bought a parnis pam hom, but I stumbled upon this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No idea where you can get that one, but this Infantry looks quite close and goes for 15$ on ebay.


----------



## namgungh (Apr 24, 2014)

has anyone heard/ordered from Getat lately? I havent received his reply for two weeks now


----------



## Martin18 (Oct 21, 2013)

namgungh said:


> has anyone heard/ordered from Getat lately? I havent received his reply for two weeks now


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1006191


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

Martin18 said:


> No idea where you can get that one, but this Infantry looks quite close and goes for 15$ on ebay.


That's what I thought at first, but if you take a closer look, the infantry is poorly finished compared to the "yaqoobi". Especially the crown and hands.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Guys hello again, a few days my best friend has birthday... And I am looking a cheap homage pam0000 or pam0005, where I will find one? More or less $80... With shipping for Greece...

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Martin18 (Oct 21, 2013)

batman1345 said:


> Guys hello again, a few days my best friend has birthday... And I am looking a cheap homage pam0000 or pam0005, where I will find one? More or less $80... With shipping for Greece...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


For that price, go to jackson tse. All the prices on his site are incl shipping. 
Please note: it will take 2 to 4 weeks for the watch to arrive in Greece.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

dions said:


> Hello to all friends...i am looking for the best panerai marina millitare homage but from where?
> i look to Getat or somethind like that, Gruppo Gamma and someone else that i dont know now..manisblh?manijield?
> never mind...i see Gruppo Gamma has very good quality but 250$-300$...worth the money?or with little money like 100$ i will take same quality?


 I still prefer Dennis Rudy for a homage watch. I've had one close to two years now and it still performs flawlessly. Welcome to DR Custom Watch - DR Custom Watch Online Store - (Powered by CubeCart)


----------



## Jupex (Apr 26, 2014)

After long and hard thinking I thought ... hey wattahell I might aswell get one of these.

GETAT WATCH CO. - pilot watch, marina watch, 6497 6498 movement,Custom made watch, Case set, Watch acessories

I really can't afford the real deal, so how it's gonna hurt anybody. How is the long time durability on these? Like after 2 years of daily use?


----------



## el_Fernando (Sep 27, 2013)

Vert nice work Bloo! I'm looking through your album as we speak. Do you post on the Straps section of WUS? I do not recall seeing any from you.



blueradish said:


> I can probably hook you up with a custom for that price range.
> 
> Picasa Web Albums - Blue Radish
> 
> ...


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

el_Fernando said:


> Vert nice work Bloo! I'm looking through your album as we speak. Do you post on the Straps section of WUS? I do not recall seeing any from you.


Very rarely and I have no good reason why.

Thanks for the props.

PM me with any questions.


----------



## Jupex (Apr 26, 2014)

Has anyone got any problems with customs?

GETAT WATCH CO. - pilot watch, marina watch, 6497 6498 movement,Custom made watch, Case set, Watch acessories

that is great  but also lot's of money if confiscated in customs.


----------



## Tears (Apr 28, 2014)

I did.
I ordered a custom watch with orange color matching the numbers and text.
I paid it on march 6th and got it on the 23rd of april.
The orange on the text looked like a 7year old doing his art homework.
The orange color was not equal and its just horrible.
I'm not even taking it out of the box.
Also, when I was ordering the watch I added additional strap and paid the money.
The strap was not in the box and he's not even looking at the email.

I'll have to change the dial and use it I guess.
I know it's a waste of money if I'm just going to throw the watch out because I'm so mad.
Is there someone besides Getat who sells superlume dials?


----------



## namgungh (Apr 24, 2014)

I googled everywhere but I just cannot seem to find it 

What is the true lug-to-lug length for 44mm and 47mm panerai luminor? 

I have 6 inch circumference wrist, and 2inch flat width. I want to get Panerai Luminor homage from davidsen but just wanted to make sure the dimension of lug-to-lug does not go over my 2inch flat width.

Thanks


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

So my PAM244 homage arrived from the bush man in 3 days. Overall I'm pretty happy with it however there are inconsistencies on the case.

Are these imperfections to be expected or do they usually have higher consistency?

If the photos are against rules let me know.



















Above the lug is a slightly more polished wave area









A dent/chip near the edge









Warping near the lugs









The figure 6 isn't quite what it's meant to look like









I'm keen to know your thoughts as you guys are more experienced with PAMs.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Ok, I'm loving my Jackson MM again. I purchased an orange lume kit from watchlume.com via their eBay store. After putting together a minimal tool kit including a movement holder, hand puller and set, and a pair of fine tweezers I finally took time to try it out this morning. I must say I'm very pleased with the result.

Before:










The only lume was on the hands and the orange paint on the markers was not very well done and was darker than I'd expected or wanted.

After:










Much better color IMO. And here's the kicker:










That was after about two minutes in the sun and a quick walk into the darkened hallway. This dude will definitely get more wrist time than it has been lately.

Rusty


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

just a shot of my parnis while playing pool


----------



## franklofo (Apr 19, 2014)

RYMND,
Thanks for posting your pics. Also thanks to martin18, for your info. I have been going back and forth for days on who I should order from. These pics help. Also thank you for everyone else that has been giving updates. It has definitely helped me decide who I should buy from. I'm going to order tonight and I'll like post pics with a final review once it arrives.


----------



## Jupex (Apr 26, 2014)

PIKAHUUTO! Aito Parnis Marina Militare GMT Automatic 44mm - 100 € - Miesten rannekellot - Kellot - Kellot ja korut - Huuto.net - (avoin)

How about that Price about 200 usd ....tempting ... very tempting.


----------



## franklofo (Apr 19, 2014)

I am a WUS Newb. I have 5x more watches than I have posts on this board.But let me share with you my PAM homage experience thus far.

3 weeks ago I decided I wanted a POM homage after seeing a bronze cased version on Ebay.After (what I thought at the time) was too much obsessing/geeking out about features I ordered a Bronze Homage from Jackson on 4/13. 8 days later I was refunded the money saying that it was not in stock. Once again after (what I thought at the time) was much obsessing I decided to order a polished homage. On 5/3 I ordered one from Jackson and was refunded the next day saying that it was not in stock. Then I began geeking out in earnest to pick my next homage.

I came here and read the better part of the 2,000 posts across the 3 threads and then compared the 4 biggest sellers. I decided against getat due to all of the recent posts. I then emailed Jackson and Manbush to see what was in stock. Then I really needed to decide which watch I wanted. Sterile Vs MM, Polished VS PVD, Fifty VS traditional, green hands vs yellow hands etc etc. The wheels started to come off the bus and I determined the only logical process would be to create a spreadsheet to use as Watch Assessment and Evaluation Matrix. (WAEM). The WAEM would allow me to to rank all of my options to determine what the ideal watch would be. I had a prototype for buying my motorcycle. I could use a few different criteria and then use points assigned on various factors. It would help me choose the best watch based upon the final score. Luckily.... I didn't the "logical" thing. 

I realized if I asked the forum which watch should I get, or if I had a friend ask which watch to get, I would tell them to buy them both. So I did. I stopped the madness and ordered 1 Sterile PVD with yellow hands from Jackson, and 1 Polished MM with green hands from Manbush and went to sleep. I woke up this morning with emails from both retailers. The first email was from Manbush saying, thanks for the order and the payment was received. The next email was from manbush with a tracking number. The next email was from Jackson saying they would ship out the watch on the 16th. (10 days) and that he would send a tracking number. I figure I will compare the 2 of them side by side and sell the one I don't like. I guess I should ordered a Mini-Fiddy from getat in brushed, with orange hand to round it  out for a comparison of all 3, but I didn't want to get carried away.  I'll post a comparison of the overall shipping experience when both watches arrive. Hopefully this helps anyone in a similar situation.


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

WAEM, you say? I think you're in the right place. Looking forward to hearing more about your watches.


----------



## cpace (Apr 14, 2014)

+1. Same dilemma here. I'd love to see how they turn out. Enjoy your new watches!


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

I ordered hands from Getat and Jackson within days of each other, and got them both on the same day. It lead to wonder how much aggravation and bad press Getat could avoid if he just did what Jackson does; buy himself 10 days by saying he'll ship in 10 days, and then actually ship. My experience with both, in the end, was the same. But with Jackson I knew what was going on the whole time. With Getat it was send payment and cross your fingers.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

While I'm on this thread, might as well share my latest mod:










Nice, innit?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sls214 (Jun 5, 2011)

I am interested in getting a panerai homage and after reading through this thread it seems there are 3 popular sellers, Jackson, Manbush, and Getat. Customization isn't important for me and I don't mind waiting a month to get the watch (Getat, if it's the best quality). I also discovered Winston Parrish from this thread who is based in Atlanta so that's a convenience but I know very little about the quality of his product. So my question is, out of these 4 dealers, who's the one to buy from?


----------



## aleksi (Apr 4, 2013)

Has anybody ordered from Authorized Parnis Watches Dealer | Chronotac | Parnis Marina Militare ? Their shipping seems faster than manbush, and they have 12 dollars smaller price on one PAM homage I've been wanting than Manbush.


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

ciccio_started_it said:


> While I'm on this thread, might as well share my latest mod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The image in the middle makes it looks badass. I'm sure the watch looks way better in person.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Sam-e said:


> The image in the middle makes it looks badass. I'm sure the watch looks way better in person.


Thanks! I'm really happy with how it turned out 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

aleksi said:


> Has anybody ordered from Authorized Parnis Watches Dealer | Chronotac | Parnis Marina Militare ? Their shipping seems faster than manbush, and they have 12 dollars smaller price on one PAM homage I've been wanting than Manbush.


Have you signed up and logged in to the Manbush site? Once you do that his prices drop a good amount


----------



## aleksi (Apr 4, 2013)

jonasbry said:


> Have you signed up and logged in to the Manbush site? Once you do that his prices drop a good amount


Thanks for the tip! I will try that 

edit. Oh my god! Excellent tip. I will order my first PAM homage when I get my salary next month 

How is Manbush delivery times in Europe, any experiences? And the quality concerns me the most, but with those prices I'm willing to take a risk! Some watches say about movement only "automatic" and some has seagull movements. Any thoughts, which is better?


----------



## franklofo (Apr 19, 2014)

ciccio_started_it said:


> I ordered hands from Getat and Jackson within days of each other, and got them both on the same day. It lead to wonder how much aggravation and bad press Getat could avoid if he just did what Jackson does; buy himself 10 days by saying he'll ship in 10 days, and then actually ship. My experience with both, in the end, was the same. But with Jackson I knew what was going on the whole time. With Getat it was send payment and cross your fingers.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How long ago did you order from getat? I'm thinking about ordering one from him to see which of the 3 is the best.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

franklofo said:


> How long ago did you order from getat? I'm thinking about ordering one from him to see which of the 3 is the best.


I ordered it April 4th, got an invoice on the 9th. He shipped it the 21st, and I got it the 28th.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

Not bad for getat.


----------



## blazn (May 4, 2014)

ciccio_started_it said:


> I ordered it April 4th, got an invoice on the 9th. He shipped it the 21st, and I got it the 28th.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I ordered 12th of April, got an invoice the next day which I paid immediately. He supposedly shipped it on the 28th. Tracking no. still doesn't work and I have tried emailing him a no. of times but he doesn't return them. I gave him 3 days to return my emails or ill unfortunately have to start paypal dispute.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

blazn said:


> I ordered 12th of April, got an invoice the next day which I paid immediately. He supposedly shipped it on the 28th. Tracking no. still doesn't work and I have tried emailing him a no. of times but he doesn't return them. I gave him 3 days to return my emails or ill unfortunately have to start paypal dispute.


Yeah, I'd be pretty upset too. For me, it was only a couple set of hands, so I wasn't too invested in the end result. Though, I do have to say, out of curiosity, I did check my tracking number that he gave me a few times and it never worked, right up to when I got the package.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## franklofo (Apr 19, 2014)

On May 5th I emailed Getat, Jackson, and Manbush. On the 6th I got replies from Jackson and MB, and I ordered a watch from each of them. Today the watch from MB showed up. In short I like it, and it was exactly as described. The watch from Jackson hasn't shipped yet, and still no response from Getat. The older I get the more appreciate reliable customer service.

In unrelated news can someone explain to me what "Black / white stitch" is reference to watch hands? It is an option from getat and google couldn't provide me with an answer. I could ask getat...


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

franklofo said:


> In unrelated news can someone explain to me what "Black / white stitch" is reference to watch hands


...an error.


----------



## suntrace1 (Apr 19, 2014)

ciccio_started_it said:


> I ordered it April 4th, got an invoice on the 9th. He shipped it the 21st, and I got it the 28th.


I've sent order (on Getat page) on April 24th, still haven't got an invoice. Sent a few emails about it, to no avail. Too bad, last watch he sent me was really nice, no complaints here.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

So I just got two Asian 6498 movements with dials and hands off F425. So now I just need cases. How does the PVD coating hold up on Manbushije's cases? I am skipping Getat given all the ordering problems people seem to have.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

All of the suppliers talked about in this thread gets their parts or full watches from different suppliers. I've had two PVDs from Manbush and they were very different quality wise. The best one had good quality, like a "real" coating.


----------



## franklofo (Apr 19, 2014)

franklofo said:


> On May 5th I emailed Getat, Jackson, and Manbush. On the 6th I got replies from Jackson and MB, and I ordered a watch from each of them. Today the watch from MB showed up. In short I like it, and it was exactly as described. The watch from Jackson hasn't shipped yet, and still no response from Getat. The older I get the more appreciate reliable customer service.
> 
> In unrelated news can someone explain to me what "Black / white stitch" is reference to watch hands? It is an option from getat and google couldn't provide me with an answer. I could ask getat...


So yesteday I decided to build a custom watch on the getat website and order it figuring that he wouldn't respond So. This morning, he answered my question that I had asked back on May 5th and sent me an invoice. Since I hate money, and I am infinitely patient and I appreciate being ignored in Emails I think I am going roll the dice...I'll let you guys know how it all shakes out.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

m0rt said:


> All of the suppliers talked about in this thread gets their parts or full watches from different suppliers. I've had two PVDs from Manbush and they were very different quality wise. The best one had good quality, like a "real" coating.


Ok I may order a brushed 44mm Luminor style from Jackson then since Manbush only seems to have a PVD and polished version.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

franklofo said:


> So yesteday I decided to build a custom watch on the getat website and order it figuring that he wouldn't respond So. This morning, he answered my question that I had asked back on May 5th and sent me an invoice. Since I hate money, and I am infinitely patient and I appreciate being ignored in Emails I think I am going roll the dice...I'll let you guys know how it all shakes out.


Here's hoping Getat exceeds all your wildest dreams of poverty, unfulfilled anticipation, and loneliness! (Sorry, I was born a smart-ass.) ;-)


----------



## jonnyrocket (Feb 8, 2014)

I wanted to drop a good word for Davidsen. I ordered a bunch of parts from him for an upcoming build. When he sent the movement, he forgot to include the hour wheel and dial washer. One quick email to him, and the same day he had a tracking number for a follow up shipment with the parts. 

I was leery seeing as I had to use western union, but he is good people.


----------



## franklofo (Apr 19, 2014)

BigBandito said:


> Here's hoping Getat exceeds all your wildest dreams of poverty, unfulfilled anticipation, and loneliness! (Sorry, I was born a smart-ass.) ;-)


NP, I'm sure I'll get what "I'm asking for".. I'll try and post pics for all 3 watches if I get them all.


----------



## blazn (May 4, 2014)

blazn said:


> I ordered 12th of April, got an invoice the next day which I paid immediately. He supposedly shipped it on the 28th. Tracking no. still doesn't work and I have tried emailing him a no. of times but he doesn't return them. I gave him 3 days to return my emails or ill unfortunately have to start paypal dispute.


So I received my two watches from Getat. They didnt come in a watch case like other people got and were bubble wrapped together which really annoyed me as they would have been scraping against each other during the shipment. Quality is quite poor on the dial and hands. Lume is average but nice colour. Cases were very good quality. Straps were very poor as both had stains on them.

Will not use Getat again. Seems like his quality has dropped significantly over the past year. Looking at a titanium cased one but not sure which seller I should use next? Manbush or Jackson...


----------



## nigellum (May 21, 2014)

good day fellas,

I've been flipping through this thread and the forum for a good homage dealer. I'm looking particularly for a titanium 47mm luminor style with a sterile dial. I've got 2 getats under my belt but was wondering if there's an alternative I could look at? hopefully with better quality and with swiss movement. 

on another note, I'm having problems with the lug screw on my radomir homage from tat. seems like the screw was screwed in at a wrong angle or either that the screw thread's messed up. any idea how to fix this?


----------



## namgungh (Apr 24, 2014)

franklofo said:


> So yesteday I decided to build a custom watch on the getat website and order it figuring that he wouldn't respond So. This morning, he answered my question that I had asked back on May 5th and sent me an invoice. Since I hate money, and I am infinitely patient and I appreciate being ignored in Emails I think I am going roll the dice...I'll let you guys know how it all shakes out.


I am surprised that you got an reply from Getat; I emailed getat three times last month, with 1 week interval each, and still haven't received any reply. regardless of quality being great for its price, I don't think I have enuf guts to spend dollars and wait for him to come back alive online.


----------



## cxhwoo (Mar 26, 2014)

got mine from getat today, quality is not that impressive, the case is kinda cheap


----------



## Kan Enas (Sep 13, 2013)

It looks good...


----------



## GeneH (Jul 25, 2013)

cxhwoo said:


> got mine from getat today, quality is not that impressive, the case is kinda cheap


Read the sticky! You should remove the logo otherwise your pictures will be removed!


----------



## cxhwoo (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## mmoche (Apr 29, 2014)

Ordered a MM147 (44mm green on black, sterile, handwind) from Jackson on May 8th, invoiced the next day, shipped on the 15th, arrived on the 22nd. 

It needs a new strap (my wrists are embarrassingly small), but otherwise looks good. I'll update once I've had it for a few days.


----------



## el_Fernando (Sep 27, 2013)

I always thought the best way to get around having to alter images on you PAM ripoffs was to just get a sterile dial!!! No 'shoppin skills necessary


----------



## Jupex (Apr 26, 2014)

I bought PARNIS WATCH-PMM001 Men's 44mm GMT II Automatic Movement [PMM001] - $85.00 : Parnishop, Parnis Watch, Marina Militare Watch

however the crown bridge is butt ugly. Can I replace it with round one?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Jupex said:


> I bought PARNIS WATCH-PMM001 Men's 44mm GMT II Automatic Movement [PMM001] - $85.00 : Parnishop, Parnis Watch, Marina Militare Watch
> 
> however the crown bridge is butt ugly. Can I replace it with round one?


That's gonna be tough I think. The last time I searched for one, it cost about the amount you paid for the watch.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

One of my favs today.


















Parnis Radiomir skelly


----------



## Joeri35 (Mar 15, 2012)

Jupex said:


> I bought PARNIS WATCH-PMM001 Men's 44mm GMT II Automatic Movement [PMM001] - $85.00 : Parnishop, Parnis Watch, Marina Militare Watch
> 
> however the crown bridge is butt ugly. Can I replace it with round one?


Just send the seller an email, he might be able to help you. Shouldn't be more than $10-$20, considering the price of the watch itself.

And then you can send the square bridge to me, I've always wondered what they looked like in real life


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Jupex said:


> I bought PARNIS WATCH-PMM001 Men's 44mm GMT II Automatic Movement [PMM001] - $85.00 : Parnishop, Parnis Watch, Marina Militare Watch
> 
> however the crown bridge is butt ugly. Can I replace it with round one?


Maybe a dumb question, but why didn't you just buy a Parnis MM with the conventional crown bridge?


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Jupex said:


> I bought PARNIS WATCH-PMM001 Men's 44mm GMT II Automatic Movement [PMM001] - $85.00 : Parnishop, Parnis Watch, Marina Militare Watch
> 
> however the crown bridge is butt ugly. Can I replace it with round one?


I was certain I saw it being sold somewhere before. After a few unsuccessful tries with the usual suspects, I managed to find it!

http://www.j a c k s o n t s e.com/new/product-page.php?product_id=168
(remove the spaces)

I'm not entirely sure if they are interchangeable though.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

My guess is that they aren't. I have gone through a few cases during the last two years, and rarely seen two exactly the same.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Gruppo Gamma is now taking preorders for the next batch of brass Ascent watches with Seiko NH35 for $290.


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

Excellent value from Gruppo Gamma if you ask me. Mine is June batch. Get yours now~


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

So I ordered a PVD 44mm Pilot case from Manbush to go with the 6498 movement, dial and hands I got off these forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin18 (Oct 21, 2013)

Has anyone ordered from unclegongwatch? 

It seems to be the new website of the man bush.


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Martin18 said:


> Has anyone ordered from unclegongwatch?
> 
> It seems to be the new website of the man bush.


I received two shoddy emails from bush man about the new site. It's probably nothing more than a branding change ...


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

I ordered a pvd mini fiddy with the new case off tat but I received the watch in seperate parts. I got in contact with him and he said to mail the watch back which I promptly did. 

After a few months I got in contact again and he said it was ready and will be posted in two days, this was two months ago...no responses from him after many emails and surprisingly no watch to speak of. I feel like I should have just kept it and had it built elsewhere at the very least I would've had a nice leather tan strap ( that in hindsight I shouldn't have sent back with the watch). 

It's not in my nature to make negative posts like this, but I really feel like I've had my pants pulled down here. 


Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## JArcilla (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## baal-amiga (Feb 4, 2011)

Today my 44mm parnis with 6497 arrived from Hong Kong. I think, it's acceptable on my 17,5 cm wrist 
I have another watch - Phestom Luna - with this seagull too, and runs +3 sec/day. I'm curious about this one.


----------



## Mantequilla (Aug 10, 2013)

I just found this panerai homage and I thought some of you might be interested:

WLQR WLQR Korean waterproof calendar men's watch quartz watch mens fashion watch vintage table student - DinoDirect.com

Scroll down; you'll see it comes in different colors.


----------



## Jupex (Apr 26, 2014)

JArcilla said:


>


Where from? How much?


----------



## Martin18 (Oct 21, 2013)

Jupex said:


> Where from? How much?


Ive ordered this one a few days ago: http://www.unclegongwatch.com/?product-666.html

Looks close.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJackel2013 (Dec 28, 2013)

I thought I would share my recent homage purchase experiences:

*Getat
*
Using the contact form on his website, I emailed to enquire about the availability of a model that is already listed on his website, so no customization would be necessary. He responded within 48 hours. So decent communication. He indicated that he could ship within 2 days of payment. But reading all the horror stories on this board I decided against ordering anything from Getat, even though this transaction was off to a very good start.

*Jackson Tse
*
Again I was after a model that was already in stock, a sterile dial in a brushed 44mm Mini Fiddy with a 'premium strap', model # MM435. I placed the order and paid by Paypal. Then&#8230;
- 1 day later I received an email receipt acknowledging proof of payment and indicating they would send out the item in 9 days.
- 12 days later i received another email with a tracking number. So a little late, but no big deal. Tracking number worked right away.
- 14 days later, the watch arrived to the EU from Hong Kong.

The watch itself is decent, but not great quality. However, it is much better than what I would expect given the $105 price tag. There are slight machining marks on the case which are mostly hidden normally by the strap and lugs. +4sec/day out of the box, which is as good as my ETA watches. The included strap is the 'premium version' and slightly glossier than the bad pics on the website showed. The mineral crystal is decent quality and seems scratch resistant so far after 1 week on the wrist. The strap is of OK quality. Overall, I am very satisfied and would purchase again from Jackson Tse.

*Triconstore*

Again, I was after a model already in stock, a polished 45mm Radi with gold hands. I paid via paypal after ordering from the website and then:
- 1 day later, he acknowledged receipt of payment and said he would ship in 3 days
- 3 days later I received a shipping notification with tracking number. The tracking number worked right away. Quick shipping, and as quick as he had said he would, so A+ for shipping
- The watch arrived in 12 days to the EU from Hong Kong

When the watch arrived, it had a slight issue, one of the 4 screws holding the lug bars was stripped and would loosen under wearing. The strap would work itself loose. I thought this would be the end of $78 wasted. So I contacted the seller via email to see what would be done.
- *within 3 hours *(!!!) he responded and apologised for the defect. He offered to fix or repair the watch and *reimburse me for the cost of shipping *to him.
- I mailed the watch back and 3 weeks later I received a repaired or replaced case (I can't tell) although the strap was my used one. If I assume that it took a week for my watch to get to him, he would have taken care of the repair and shipped it back immediately, so that it was back in my hands in 3 weeks total.
- True to his word and without me reminding him, he credited my paypal account with a shipping refund. (A+++)

The watch itself is very nice. Case is decently polished with no machining marks, but then again a Radi case is much easier to polish well than a Lumi case. This 'premium strap' is better than the one I got from Jackson. It is a matt olive color, and suede-like in feel. +7 secs/day out of the box. Lume is very good. If I have to be picky, I would say that the gold hands are not finished perfectly, there is rough edging on the sides of the hands. You can not notice this unless your eye is within 6 inches of the watch. Also the machining on the screw out crown is not the greatest, it feels a little rough (but not tight) when unscrewing the crown to wind the watch. But overall, the watch is very nice quality and well worth the money. Triconstore also happens to be the cheapest of the 3 sellers for most of the line of homages.

I am overall very statisfied with the watch and especially the after-sale service from Triconstore. I don't get this level of service from the local authorized dealers when I bring my swiss watches for repair. My last two repairs from a big name store here in my city took 4 and 6 weeks! I would happily order again from Triconstore, because i know that their great customer service will look after any problem that arises. In fact, I think I will order another one this weekend.  |>


----------



## Dark_K (Mar 9, 2014)

TheJackel2013 said:


> I thought I would share my recent homage purchase experiences:
> 
> *Getat
> *
> ...


Very nice to have your feedback on Getat, Jackson Tse & Triconstore. I already have Triconstore on my radar for a while but haven't pulled the trigger while waiting for feedback. Ok, I will try it soon.

Though the prices listed at Parnishop seem lower, its final prices are much higher due to the higher shipping costs.

Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baal-amiga (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm not find a really cool strap -OK, Gunny and DeLuca made gorgeous straps, but costs more, than my watch .
Therefore I made it. This was my first work, but not the last. Only a scalpel was used.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

baal-amiga said:


> I'm not find a really cool strap -OK, Gunny and DeLuca made gorgeous straps, but costs more, than my watch .
> Therefore I made it. This was my first work, but not the last. Only a scalpel was used.
> View attachment 1519577
> View attachment 1519578


A for effort but an F for execution. Without being too harsh I would have had a few more attempts at strap making before posting any pics, I did leatherwork for years so I'm a fairly critical judge. You need some basic leatherworking tools and lots of practice to get anything like a more professional finish.


----------



## jonnyrocket (Feb 8, 2014)

I just finished this build:









44mm Titanium
Seagul 6497
SuperLume Sterile Dial and Hands
Riding on a Panatime tobacco strap with Ti buckle.










Wrist shot with company:


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

^^^^ very nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

My newest fantasy Regia Marina build


























































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

*News from Gruppo Gamma!*

Just received this email from Singapore. If you want one of these, be ready to move quickly on the 20th. Gruppo Gamma Watches - Official Website









Ascent II immediately available on 20th June! 
View this email in your browser

Immediately Available from 20th June
Ascent II California & Supernova, in Green, Brown & Blue
In the past 1+ week we've been fulfilling pre-orders for the Ascent II brass timepieces. All remaining pieces will be available for direct purchase on our website, on 20th June starting at about 11pm Singapore time (GMT+8).

If you didn't pre-order, or if you pre-ordered from the August release but are keen to purchase immediately, please visit our website from 20th June.

If you pre-ordered from this June release but haven't received any email to complete the purchase, it could have been stowed away in your junk/ spam mail folder because by now we've already sent emails to everyone in the pre-order list. Your pre-order may have been cancelled by now. Please visit our website from 20th June to make a direct purchase.

If you reside in Malaysia, Thailand, Macao or Hong Kong, you may also be pleased to know that we have Authorized Dealers serving these areas.


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: News from Gruppo Gamma!*



BigBandito said:


> Just received this email from Singapore. If you want one of these, be ready to move quickly on the 20th. Gruppo Gamma Watches - Official Website
> 
> View attachment 1529289
> 
> ...


Got mine 2 days ago on Friday. Very well made piece. Highly recommended.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

ciccio_started_it said:


> My newest fantasy Regia Marina build
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful piece Ciccio! Love the Coat do Arms (?). Your own design?

edit: Nice strap too.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

BigBandito said:


> Beautiful piece Ciccio! Love the Coat do Arms (?). Your own design?
> 
> edit: Nice strap too.


Thanks! I used the Regia Marina coat of arms image I found on the net and stylized it (heavily).

Really love that strap, it's a Stach Strap that I got on another pam homage in a M2M sale.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi, I'm looking for Davidsen website or his email address.
I bought a watch from him but since 2012 his old website is no more updated....

Thank you!!!


----------



## blazn (May 4, 2014)

Hey all,

I am looking to getting the 45mm California Dial. Can anyone help me find one with orange sandwich dial? Similar to this one?
I looked at a few sites such as manbush, Jackson and Getat but they only doing green lume and non sandwich.

Any help would be fantastic!

Thanks


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

CCCP said:


> Hi, I'm looking for Davidsen website or his email address.
> I bought a watch from him but since 2012 his old website is no more updated....
> 
> Thank you!!!


Google: James123chen

Email: [email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

New Gruppo Gamma Ascent brass:



















For fun, here's the same green painted French ammo strap on my Davidsen PVD:


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm currently waiting on delivery of a couple of Tats. Here is my timeline so far in case anybody is interested:

Order placed: May17

Invoice sent and payment: May 22

Non-working tracking number received: June 2

Tracking number working (package accepted in HK): June 18

This is about the same amount of time my first order took. It will probably be about 1.5 months from order to delivery. Still as slow as he has ever been in case anybody was curious. I don't mind too much though.


----------



## ShamPain (Jun 3, 2014)

billbrasky said:


> I'm currently waiting on delivery of a couple of Tats. Here is my timeline so far in case anybody is interested:
> 
> Order placed: May17
> 
> ...


Time to de-lurk. I placed an order with Jackson recently. Nothing custom... one of the mini fiddy PVD models he has listed on his site. I placed the order on June 3 and quickly received an e-mail saying that the item would be shipped on June 16, at which point I would be given a tracking number. When I hadn't heard anything by last night I inquired and received another e-mail saying there was a problem with the supplier and they will not be able to ship until next week, at which point it should take another 2-3 weeks for delivery. So let's say it ships next Wed (June 25) and takes only 2 weeks to arrive in the USA. That would be July 9th, or only about a week less than it is taking your Tats. Of course it could easily be longer if the delivery time is closer to 3 weeks and/or there are any other delays. If the Tats really are a better build then a week isn't so long to wait.

This doesn't really bother me, as I just assume there will be hiccups with these kinds of orders. Just wanted to point out that 1.5 months from Tat isn't so bad considering all the elements that go into building and delivering these watches. Of course Jackson's communication is significantly better than Tat's...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Posted on Gnomon's Facebook page this morning. Sterile Radiomir homage by Dievas? Pretty nice...


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

How long does it usually take Manbush to ship stuff? 

I ordered something on June 1st haven't got it yet not even a tracking number.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

93EXCivic said:


> How long does it usually take Manbush to ship stuff?
> 
> I ordered something on June 1st haven't got it yet not even a tracking number.


Login and check your order to see if there's a tracking number, although I have several orders from him without one.

Between 2 and 8 weeks delivery time for me, in Sweden.


----------



## Joeri35 (Mar 15, 2012)

93EXCivic said:


> How long does it usually take Manbush to ship stuff?
> 
> I ordered something on June 1st haven't got it yet not even a tracking number.


You can aleays send him an email, he's very hoof at replying quickly.


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

93EXCivic said:


> How long does it usually take Manbush to ship stuff?
> 
> I ordered something on June 1st haven't got it yet not even a tracking number.


I ordered with express shipping and it arrived within 3 days. You should try and contact them as they're quite responsive.


----------



## Grantdavidjones (Apr 28, 2014)

Just got my Davidsen 47mm destro and It is awesome. By far the most sketchy purchase I have made because of having to send the money via western union and then hoping this guy was legit. Fortunately he was very easy to work with and kept in pretty constant contact with me the whole time. I had him put a low dome sapphire on the watch as I wasn't a fan of the high dome look that distorts the dial. That was probably the nicest part of working with him was that I could have exactly what I wanted. And the turn around time was only a few days as opposed to weeks which is what I've heard from other places.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grantdavidjones (Apr 28, 2014)

On another note. To anyone else who has purchased a Davidsen PAM homage recently, did the strap you receive with your watch say Panerai on the inside and buckle because mine does. It's about the only thing I don't like and will be changing in short order. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sls214 (Jun 5, 2011)

I am interested in model MM283 watch from Jackson http://www............com/new/product-page.php?product_id=629 but it has an unspecified automatic movement.
"Automatic movement
Automatic-winding (power reserve when in motion)
Power Reserve 42 Hour (after 5 hours of motion)"
Is anyone familiar with the type of automatic movement he uses and if it's reliable? I really like the look of it with the date but am I better off getting a handwinding watch?


----------



## Joeri35 (Mar 15, 2012)

Grantdavidjones said:


> On another note. To anyone else who has purchased a Davidsen PAM homage recently, did the strap you receive with your watch say Panerai on the inside and buckle because mine does. It's about the only thing I don't like and will be changing in short order.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That would annoy me as well. I saw a very nice strap on eBay for a reasonable price, but it also said 'panerai' on the inside and buckle, so no thank you...


----------



## Amadeo Ok (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm currently waiting for a Panerai Homage from Jackson. Has anyone from UK recently ordered from him? I'm curious about customs charges and also what sort of shipping does he use? Is it going to be delivered by Royal Mail or some other company? Also, is it going to be a signed for delivery? He emailed me a few days ago and said that I will get tracking info in about 7-10 days. This is my first Panerai homage and I can't wait to get it! I will post some amateur pictures of it when it arrives.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Guys your opinion for panerai mille metri prototype? 

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

batman1345 said:


> Guys your opinion for panerai mille metri prototype?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Maranez Bangla. Panerai Mille Metri vs Maranez Bangla - Italian Dive Watch Homage - Supercompressor.com


----------



## Grantdavidjones (Apr 28, 2014)

Joeri35 said:


> That would annoy me as well. I saw a very nice strap on eBay for a reasonable price, but it also said 'panerai' on the inside and buckle, so no thank you...


I'm 100% sure it's not a panerai strap either as it appears some of the black dye from the top leather has bled onto the lighter tan leather on the inside. Plus the buckle has some sharp edges on it. I'm just waiting for my new strap to arrive then it's adios to this one. I realize the watch I have is an homage and looks very similar to a Panerai but my intent is not to pass it off as the real thing which is why the strap has to go.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

93EXCivic said:


> How long does it usually take Manbush to ship stuff?
> 
> I ordered something on June 1st haven't got it yet not even a tracking number.


Right after I posted this. The stuff got in. Now just to put the movement into the case.


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

I received a very highly anticipated package from Hong Kong today.


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

Getat's new 1:1 100m watches are incredible. I got a mini-fiddy from him last year and I loved it, but these are in another class. The watch as a whole seems to be much higher quality, but the most notable improvement is the crown guard. My previous Tat's crown guard closed very close to the case so you had to get a fingernail in there to open it. Once open the lever was very loose and had a lot of play, additionally the crown itself was pretty hard to wind. All of that is much better with this one. It's easier to open and feels a lot more solid. He also has added some kind of washer between the crown and the case making winding effortless. It's just an incredible looking and feeling watch, the best buy out there for my money.

The Radomir style is very nice as well, and of course, the lume on both is outstanding. He even threw in an extra strap, a rubber one. These two watches are going to get a ton of wrist time. I'm a very satisfied customer.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

billbrasky said:


> View attachment 1540169


Nice. Dievas?


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

BigBandito said:


> Nice. Dievas?


Getat


----------



## aikidoka25 (Nov 24, 2013)

billbrasky said:


> Getat


which getat model is that? i am thinking of getting 45mm radiomir style with sapphire. i think those models only had dial with mini second.


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

aikidoka25 said:


> which getat model is that? i am thinking of getting 45mm radiomir style with sapphire. i think those models only had dial with mini second.


It's the 45mm base model for $94. No sapphire, but honestly when I compare the crystal with the luminor model that does have sapphire I can't tell any difference. I wouldn't get hung up about the crystal too much, it's a very nice watch without it.


----------



## domw (Apr 29, 2014)

billbrasky said:


> View attachment 1540172
> 
> 
> Getat's new 1:1 100m watches are incredible. I got a mini-fiddy from him last year and I loved it, but these are in another class. The watch as a whole seems to be much higher quality, but the most notable improvement is the crown guard. My previous Tat's crown guard closed very close to the case so you had to get a fingernail in there to open it. Once open the lever was very loose and had a lot of play, additionally the crown itself was pretty hard to wind. All of that is much better with this one. It's easier to open and feels a lot more solid. He also has added some kind of washer between the crown and the case making winding effortless. It's just an incredible looking and feeling watch, the best buy out there for my money.


Ordered one of the 1:1s last week, good to see positive words!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

domw said:


> Ordered one of the 1:1s last week, good to see positive words!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure you'll enjoy it. BTW, total time from order to delivery was about 5 weeks for me.


----------



## domw (Apr 29, 2014)

billbrasky said:


> I'm sure you'll enjoy it. BTW, total time from order to delivery was about 5 weeks for me.


I'm hoping it'll arrive before September ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks to you guys I ordered a mini fiddy from Getat when I was trying to save money... Geesh.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

I am looking for a Pam homage with blue dial, brushed case, polished bezel and tan strap. Can anyone point me in the right direction? I have found one from manbush however it is a hand wind movement and I would prefer automatic.

All else fails I will just go the hand wind option.


----------



## Joeri35 (Mar 15, 2012)

will_454 said:


> I am looking for a Pam homage with blue dial, brushed case, polished bezel and tan strap. Can anyone point me in the right direction? I have found one from manbush however it is a hand wind movement and I would prefer automatic.
> 
> All else fails I will just go the hand wind option.
> 
> View attachment 1541650


You might like this one as well: 
http://www.jackson tse.com/new/product-page.php?product_id=193 (remove space)

Wenping1970 also has the same. It's handwind, and the domed glass is no more, but it's a very nice watch! I'm also considering buying it 

Or with a different strap:
http://www.jackson tse.com/new/product-page.php?product_id=704


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

Thanks, that last one from Jackson is really nice, along with the MM238. 

Manbush just emailed me back back confirming that the moment in the one I originally posted is in fact a Sea-gull 2555 automatic, rather then hand wind as on the website, so problem solved.


----------



## jyotidas (Jan 15, 2013)

Does anyone know: are Jackson's watches waterproof at all? Also, is there such thing as a blue dial version of the MM157 from Jackson with the tan strap? Doesn't have to be from Jackson they just seem to have the closest to what I'm looking for, and I'd rather keep the price under $100 if possible.


----------



## Joeri35 (Mar 15, 2012)

jyotidas said:


> Does anyone know: are Jackson's watches waterproof at all? Also, is there such thing as a blue dial version of the MM157 from Jackson with the tan strap? Doesn't have to be from Jackson they just seem to have the closest to what I'm looking for, and I'd rather keep the price under $100 if possible.


Just take a look at the second link I've atrached a few posts earlier. Looks like what you're looking dor


----------



## bauhausler (Dec 30, 2010)

My favorite Panerai-alike. I bought this in '05 or '06. Titanium case, sapphire crystals front and back, with internal AR on the front. Dark grey matte sandwich dial with C3 Superluminova. Black hands with C3. Movement is a Swiss ETA 6497. At the time I didn't trust Asian copies of the movements but now I wouldn't hesitate to buy this with a Chinese '6497'.
I added the brushed shark mesh bracelet because it's far more comfortable on my small wrist than the typical stiff horse harness leather straps. Nylon is too scratchy.
To get the titanium pins through the mesh loops I had to hog out the ends of the mesh with a diamond burr on a Dremel, but that worked out fine.
Bought through eBay from some guys in the West Midlands UK. Cost about $360 at the time, and another $60 for the band later.
Totally worth it.
Apologies for the crummy pix taken with my iPhone and desk lamp.


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

Can anyone advise if Manbush does the 44mm Mini Fiddy, when searching on his website nothing comes up. I can't quite find what I want from Jackson, the closest is the MM430 but I want black hands rather then gold.

**Edit - all good I found what I was looking for - Manbush calls his PAN 1950 style - now to see if he will supply a tan lengthen leather strap on the 737-3 instead of the standard black strap on the 264-3.

Do Jacksons watches come with domed glass - it doesn't look like it from the images?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

will_454 said:


> Can anyone advise if Manbush does the 44mm Mini Fiddy, when searching on his website nothing comes up. I can't quite find what I want from Jackson, the closest is the MM430 but I want black hands rather then gold.
> 
> **Edit - all good I found what I was looking for - Manbush calls his PAN 1950 style - now to see if he will supply a tan lengthen leather strap on the 737-3 instead of the standard black strap on the 264-3.
> 
> Do Jacksons watches come with domed glass - it doesn't look like it from the images?


I paid to upgrade to sapphire on my MM209. It's slightly domed. I'll check to see if I have a pic on my phone. If not, I'll snap one tonight.

Edit: here's a pic I had in the camera roll. It's not a great shot but might be enough to answer your question.


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

Thanks for the image, I'm not going to upgrade to sapphire, but even Jacksons's sapphire doesn't look to have much of a dome. I might send Jackson an email to confirm - ultimately its not the end of the world..

Im just trying to decide between these two watches now (offending MM branding removed) and which seller to go for:

Jackson 44mm Brushed mini giddy with black dial/green mark MM429 (but with black hands)


Manbush PAM 1950's Sandwich black dial green mark 645-3, with the strap pictured on the watch below


----------



## ShamPain (Jun 3, 2014)

will_454 said:


> Do Jacksons watches come with domed glass - it doesn't look like it from the images?


Some do, and it will say so in the item description (usually in all caps). E.g., MM129 clearly says "DOME-SHAPED" and you can tell from the pictures that the glass is domed more than in rpm's (really nice) MM209. Not all of Jackson's descriptions say that. MM429 does not. FWIW I've ordered MM129 and it should arrive within a week or two, so if you want until then I can snap a pic or two.


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

Good point thanks for the clarification, I might have to ask him if he can do one of the other dials like MM111 with the brown matte jacket strap.


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

So the HS013 High Grade Brown Matt Jacket Calf Handstiched leather strap I wanted from Jackson is out of stock (for a very long time as he put it):










The next 2 best options that I can see are these and I am having trouble deciding. Any thoughts or opinions on the following two:

HS045 - High Grade Honey Brown HandStitched Stained Calf Leather strap








HS048 - High Grade Light Brown HandStitched Stained Calf Leather strap


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

will_454 said:


> So the HS013 High Grade Brown Matt Jacket Calf Handstiched leather strap I wanted from Jackson is out of stock (for a very long time as he put it):
> 
> 
> View attachment 1553769
> ...


What color markers/lume did you go with? If it were me, I'd try to match the markers with the stitches. So if you're going with white markers, I'd get the second. If anything else, I'd go with the first option.

Rusty


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

Almost certain I am going for this one: black hands, black dial, green lume and domed glass.









My original thoughts were a blue hands, blue dial, green lume. But I think the black is a bit more classic and fitting to the style (doesn't have the high dome either):


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

will_454 said:


> Almost certain I am going for this one: black hands, black dial, green lume and domed glass.
> 
> View attachment 1554615





will_454 said:


> HS045 - High Grade Honey Brown HandStitched Stained Calf Leather strap
> View attachment 1553770


This would be my choice. But pick the one you'll be happy with.

Rusty


----------



## baal-amiga (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi. I've ordered from Jackson the lumi crownguard, and it fits well.
And an MM signed green marked dial and gold hands too. What do you think about pairing the green mark dial with gold hands (white lume)?


----------



## Ventriloquist (Dec 14, 2012)

anyone managed to make contact with getat recently? sent an email to him on the 26th of june regarding a change to my order and he has yet to reply.


----------



## kadinh (Dec 23, 2013)

I've been lurking through this thread for a long time and I think it's time to post. 

I've been in love with the Panerai design for a long time. Like many others, there is no realistic way I see myself buying a real one, so a replica is the way to go. 

I don't think I could wait the time for Getat to ship the watch, so I'll probably look at Jackson or Man Bush. 

My question is, how has everyone's homage PAM done over time? Worth the ~$150 investment? Thanks. 

iPhone 5 - iOS 7


----------



## Amadeo Ok (Apr 4, 2013)

kadinh said:


> I've been lurking through this thread for a long time and I think it's time to post.
> 
> I've been in love with the Panerai design for a long time. Like many others, there is no realistic way I see myself buying a real one, so a replica is the way to go.
> 
> ...


I ordered a PAM homage from Jackson on the 17th of June, and he still hasn't dispatched it. I don't know about Manb, but Jackson does take a while. You might as well order from Getat and be much happier with your $150 investment. Either way, you will still get a lot of watch for your money.


----------



## kadinh (Dec 23, 2013)

Amadeo Ok said:


> I ordered a PAM homage from Jackson on the 17th of June, and he still hasn't dispatched it. I don't know about Manb, but Jackson does take a while. You might as well order from Getat and be much happier with your $150 investment. Either way, you will still get a lot of watch for your money.


thank you for your input. ive been checking all of the sites that i know of (getat, man bush, jackson, daji, and tricon) to find exactly what i want, before i pull the trigger.

i'm looking for a:
- 47mm (possibly 44mm) 
- lumi 
- polished SS 
- auto movement (i dont really want a handwind, but not a deal breaker) *is handwind more reliable than auto in these watches?*
- black sandwich dial with second hand sub-dial at 9:00 with white markers (GITD green C3/superlume would be nice)
- black/silver hands with white
- no date and no power reserve
- black leather band w white stitching (flexible in this area)
- display case back

this is almost exactly what i want, without the date window:








i would order from getat if the wait wasnt too bad, but i've also read that even though he takes his time, he doesnt always send the correct watch that some have ordered.

I appreciate any insight anyone would have to locate the watch i'm looking for. thanks in advance.


----------



## ShamPain (Jun 3, 2014)

Amadeo Ok said:


> I ordered a PAM homage from Jackson on the 17th of June, and he still hasn't dispatched it. I don't know about Manb, but Jackson does take a while. You might as well order from Getat and be much happier with your $150 investment. Either way, you will still get a lot of watch for your money.


I ordered from Jackson (MM129) on June 6. He said there were delays getting parts from a supplier, so it took a while to post. It came today, however, and I'm very happy with it. The strap is a slightly different color from the pictures, but I was always planning on replacing it anyway as it's not very high quality. For me, Jackson occupies a niche position in the PAM homage market: better quality than some of the slightly cheaper/faster options out there but faster, more affordable, and more communicative than Getat.


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

ShamPain said:


> I ordered from Jackson (MM129) on June 6. He said there were delays getting parts from a supplier, so it took a while to post. It came today, however, and I'm very happy with it. The strap is a slightly different color from the pictures, but I was always planning on replacing it anyway as it's not very high quality. For me, Jackson occupies a niche position in the PAM homage market: better quality than some of the slightly cheaper/faster options out there but faster, more affordable, and more communicative than Getat.


What strap did you order from Jackson? And do you have any photos?


----------



## kadinh (Dec 23, 2013)

will_454 said:


> What strap did you order from Jackson? And do you have any photos?


+1

I'm always down for pics

iPhone 5 - iOS 7


----------



## ShamPain (Jun 3, 2014)

I didn't order another strap from Jackson. I wanted to get one from an American seller, probably Crown and Buckle, in case there was a problem (i.e., it looks different from the online picture, is not well made, or Jackson sends the wrong one... which has happened).

Here are a couple of cellphone pics. Apologies for the poor quality. The lume shot was taken after sticking it under a small lamp for about 30 seconds, but even still it looks pretty good. Again, this is the MM129, which is a sterile 44mm mini fiddy with domed mineral crystal.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

will_454 said:


> What strap did you order from Jackson? And do you have any photos?


Here's my MM209 from Jackson. I asked to supplement the premium black leather strap. I added a PVD buckle from eBay.










Couple shots before I relumed the markers.



















The strap took a few days of wear to break in but seems pretty well-made.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

It's been 3 weeks since I put in my order to Getat and this morning I was going to email him to see if I would get a response and what the status was of my order :think:

To my delight, he had emailed me first to tell me the watch had been shipped |>

Now, that waiting game starts where you start to anticipate the arrival of your watch and you can't wait to get it on your wrist :-!


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

WrnrG said:


> It's been 3 weeks since I put in my order to Getat and this morning I was going to email him to see if I would get a response and what the status was of my order :think:
> 
> To my delight, he had emailed me first to tell me the watch had been shipped |>
> 
> Now, that waiting game starts where you start to anticipate the arrival of your watch and you can't wait to get it on your wrist :-!


Was it a pre - order? I ordered mine last day of the 15% off deal, so not been too long yet, but it did say dispatches would start on the 11th so I'm hopeful for sooner than later!


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

elGrafico said:


> Was it a pre - order? I ordered mine last day of the 15% off deal, so not been too long yet, but it did say dispatches would start on the 11th so I'm hopeful for sooner than later!


To be honest, I'm not sure, I doubt mine was. I just logged on on a random night in late June and looked for a PVD mini fiddy and chose the hands and dial and lume.

I ordered on the 24th, if that helps.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

WrnrG said:


> To be honest, I'm not sure, I doubt mine was. I just logged on on a random night in late June and looked for a PVD mini fiddy and chose the hands and dial and lume.
> 
> I ordered on the 24th, if that helps.


It does help, thanks


----------



## kadinh (Dec 23, 2013)

For those of you who have ordered from 2 or more different dealers, how does Getat's product compare to the other dealers (ie. jackson, man bush, etc)?

i think i am changed my mind and when i get the funds im going to order a handwind from getat. i like his attention to detail and improving his product (ie. engraving the MM into the face).

feedback is appreciated. thank you.


----------



## baal-amiga (Feb 4, 2011)

After customizing with Jacksons parts. I like it very much.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

nigellum said:


> good day fellas,
> 
> I've been flipping through this thread and the forum for a good homage dealer. I'm looking particularly for a titanium 47mm luminor style with a sterile dial. I've got 2 getats under my belt but was wondering if there's an alternative I could look at? hopefully with better quality and with swiss movement.
> 
> on another note, I'm having problems with the lug screw on my radomir homage from tat. seems like the screw was screwed in at a wrong angle or either that the screw thread's messed up. any idea how to fix this?


Better quality and swiss movement you'll need to look at DSN.

As for your lug problem, you'll need special spring bars for PAM's. They have a screw head at one end, and rounded at the other to look like a screw bar. However, they are springs. I use them all the time as they make strap changes a breeze. You can get them on ebay.


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

billbrasky said:


> View attachment 1540172
> Getat's new 1:1 100m watches are incredible. I got a mini-fiddy from him last year and I loved it, but these are in another class. The watch as a whole seems to be much higher quality, but the most notable improvement is the crown guard. My previous Tat's crown guard closed very close to the case so you had to get a fingernail in there to open it. Once open the lever was very loose and had a lot of play, additionally the crown itself was pretty hard to wind. All of that is much better with this one. It's easier to open and feels a lot more solid. He also has added some kind of washer between the crown and the case making winding effortless. It's just an incredible looking and feeling watch, the best buy out there for my money.The Radomir style is very nice as well, and of course, the lume on both is outstanding. He even threw in an extra strap, a rubber one. These two watches are going to get a ton of wrist time. I'm a very satisfied customer.


Is this the C3 lume? If so, can you give us a good shot in regular light?And can you give any insight into the ordering procedure? I ordered, and got an "order" in the email, 2 weeks ago, but no word about paying for it.


----------



## Steven Chen (May 23, 2014)

Chris-John said:


> Is this the C3 lume? If so, can you give us a good shot in regular light?And can you give any insight into the ordering procedure? I ordered, and got an "order" in the email, 2 weeks ago, but no word about paying for it.


Yea, I put in an order four days ago and still no invoice yet.


----------



## domw (Apr 29, 2014)

You'll get another email requesting payment "eventually" - think mine took a week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Steven Chen said:


> Yea, I put in an order four days ago and still no invoice yet.


It really depends on how busy he is. I got my invoice the next morning after ordering. We even emailed back and forth for about an hour.

Also, don't expect the tracking number he eventually gives you to work. For some reason overseas tracking numbers don't actually track.


----------



## domw (Apr 29, 2014)

WrnrG said:


> Also, don't expect the tracking number he eventually gives you to work. For some reason overseas tracking numbers don't actually track.


Not sure about the second bit - I bought a watch from Yobokies a few weeks ago and the tracking worked just fine. However, agreed that tracking hasn't worked for a lot of people, and not just for packages sent by Getat.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gb1980 (Jun 28, 2014)

Firstpost!!! 

Been looking on here for quiet a while now and decided to join. took a month or so and have order a davitton 46mm Portuguese and aviator from triconstore plus a 44mm sterile lumi they took 5 days to the UK excellent communication throughout from them shall post pics asap


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

domw said:


> Not sure about the second bit - I bought a watch from Yobokies a few weeks ago and the tracking worked just fine. However, agreed that tracking hasn't worked for a lot of people, and not just for packages sent by Getat.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The Rodina I ordered out of Hong Kong from Good Stuffs didn't have a working tracking number and it arrived two weeks after he confirm the shipping. Neither did a leather band out of Hong Kong either, that one took a month.

Getat is out of China also, right? That tracking number doesn't work and neither does an watch I bought from a seller in India (Shipped this week).

Maybe the Japanese have a more organized/reliable postal service? Arrivals will be more of a surprise that way, lol.


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

I've never had a problem with tracking numbesr, but they must be checked with the origin postal service. For me, Canada Post only gets the tracking number into their system when the item arrives at the border, which can be a long time when it is on the proverbial slow boat from China.


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

gb1980 said:


> Firstpost!!!
> 
> Been looking on here for quiet a while now and decided to join. took a month or so and have order a davitton 46mm Portuguese and aviator from triconstore plus a 44mm sterile lumi they took 5 days to the UK excellent communication throughout from them shall post pics asap


Please post pics of the Davitton - I'd like to see some!


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Ordered a pvd with new 100m case from getat .Also ordered a excess stock D-day from gruppo gamma.Only available today.sold out in hours.i'll be collecting it next week at the collection centre.This will be my first pam style watch and I cant wait to have it on my wrist. Lets hope everything goes smoothly with getat. so far I received invoice and paid for it within a day so it is a good start.

a preview of my D-day Gruppo Gamma


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

Chris-John said:


> Is this the C3 lume? If so, can you give us a good shot in regular light?And can you give any insight into the ordering procedure? I ordered, and got an "order" in the email, 2 weeks ago, but no word about paying for it.


Yeah, it's C3, and it's pretty great lume. I can't imagine you'll be disappointed. Here is a shot in regular light, don't mind the bit of dust and prints. It looks better in person.









I've ordered from him twice, about a year apart. You should be getting an invoice soon to pay through paypal. The time can vary greatly depending on how busy he is like others have pointed out, but 2 weeks does seem a bit long. It took 4 days for me last time. You might want to shoot him an email reminding him.

Those tracking numbers have never worked for me either, at least not until the package hits the states. Mine didn't work for two weeks, but it finally said it was in San Fran. The very next day the watch was delivered (in Hawaii). So, in my experience the tracking is very inaccurate.

Some patience is definitely required when dealing with Getat, but you won't be disappointed. Like I said, shoot him an email with your order number reminding him and you should hear something pretty soon. I suspect the availability of parts has quite a bit to do with it too. Keep us updated on the progress.


----------



## gb1980 (Jun 28, 2014)

jonasbry said:


> Please post pics of the Davitton - I'd like to see some!


As requested along with pics of the lumi :
























































Triconstore couldn't provide the nato straps as there was none in stock and these are down as a gift anyways. The straps that do come with them are ok going to put the aviator on a black and red nato and the Portuguese on something... idea's welcome. All the casings on the watches seem really good and are of decent quality although there is slight machine markings on the lumi near the lugs but for the money really carnt complain. Thinking of ordering the 47mm fiddy from them next week.

going to order the special 44mm lumi from daji to compare the casings.

So to complete a great order with triconstore.. quick replies to any queries, they didn't have the straps which I wanted but they where more than accommodating in replacements, 5 days from ordering to the UK and easy payment via PayPal. This had been my first venture into the Chinese market and triconstore has eased any worries I had.. here's to many more purchases.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Thought I'd share my latest build. Put a Swiss engine in this one 

Titanium Getat case, Swiss 6498 movement, Stach strap, Gold Getat hands, and resin filled Holio lume.










































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

I put an order in with Jackson about a week ago for the following:

44mm MM Mini Fiddy
Movement: Manual handwind ST-36, 56 hour power reserve
Dial: Blue sandwich with green mark
Hands: Blue steel
Case: Brushed with polished bezel
Strap: Tan Khaki Oiled with white stitching and brushed buckle

Ordered and paid via Paypal - 11/07/14
Confirmation of order and payment from Jackson - 11/07/14
Dispatched with tracking including email confirmation - 18/07/14
Packaged delivered - ??

Tracking shows up on both HK Post and my local AusPost website, Jacksons email says 2-3 weeks for delivery so it is now just a waiting game.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Ordered a blue dial brushed case with handwind Asian 6497 from Jackson. And I ordered a Getat 1:1 brushed case with polished bezel, blue hands and black hands with grey lume. I am building a mod for a friend and also one for myself. One of the two sets of spare hands and the case from Jackson are going to be used on mine.


----------



## postkilan (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum.

i have just order some pam from Jackson.
Can some one advice on his service.
Payment made through paypal 18/7/14. As till to date i have not yet receive any mail from him. 
Email him on 21/7/14 and his reply -
*we will send out 7 - 10 days after payment done, we may send out by this week

*Does he mean he will send out the watch by this week.


----------



## ShamPain (Jun 3, 2014)

I ordered from Jackson about a month and a half ago. He initially said the shipment would take about a week, but there was apparently some delay with his supplier. He eventually shipped it about 3 weeks after payment. I had the watch within about 5 weeks after initially ordering. The watch was as described and in very good condition (although the strap color looked slightly different from the picture on the website, but no big deal). Overall I'm very pleased with it.

I think that one should expect it to take 4-6 weeks for watches to arrive from these Chinese sellers. Sometimes they arrive sooner, and that's nice, but there are a lot of ways in which delays can occur (supply chain disruptions, shipping distance, customs, etc.). As far as these things go Jackson has a strong reputation, so I would be confident that he'll get your watch out to you as quickly as he can.


----------



## postkilan (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi Sham Pain,

Thank for the advice, i shall await for his mail.
Hope everything goes fine.


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

will_454 said:


> I put an order in with Jackson about a week ago for the following:
> 
> 44mm MM Mini Fiddy
> Movement: Manual handwind ST-36, 56 hour power reserve
> ...


My MM from Jackson arrived this morning a total 10 working day turn around which I am very happy with.

The watch arrived well packaged (no box) and came with an extra strap; the 'High Grade Tan Khaki' I ordered it with and a 'Regular Leather' brown strap which is pretty plastic feeling. Watch looks flawless after a quick going over and has a reasonably domed glass which is nice.

The one thing that stands out is that the blue dial is much more subtle then in the photos, more of a metallic steel blue/grey colour, but I haven't seen it in the sun yet. Also the lume seems stronger on the hands vs the dial markers.

Will get photos up once I change the strap over and get a chance to photograph it. For now here is a lume shot, charged under a LED downlight.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Thought I'd share my latest build. Put a Swiss engine in this one
> 
> Titanium Getat case, Swiss 6498 movement, Stach strap, Gold Getat hands, and resin filled Holio lume.
> 
> ...


Did you paint or print the dial yourself?


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

93EXCivic said:


> Did you paint or print the dial yourself?


I painted the dial myself, but the emblem was pad printed by a local pad printing shop.


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

A few more snaps this morning with the 'high grade strap', for reference the strap is nothing like the colour on the website so I think he may have sent me the wrong colour. I ordered HS003 'Tan Khaki' and I believe I received HS056 'Brown Cowboy', on the plus side it does match perfectly with my Redwing boots..


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

tatt169 said:


> I ordered a pvd mini fiddy with the new case off tat but I received the watch in seperate parts. I got in contact with him and he said to mail the watch back which I promptly did.
> 
> After a few months I got in contact again and he said it was ready and will be posted in two days, this was two months ago...no responses from him after many emails and surprisingly no watch to speak of. I feel like I should have just kept it and had it built elsewhere at the very least I would've had a nice leather tan strap ( that in hindsight I shouldn't have sent back with the watch).
> 
> ...


I today got word that a parcel had arrived at my folks place. I was expecting it to be a milk frother i got free with a coffee machine I have just bought. As soon as i saw the package I had an inking it was from tat.

It's been months upon months since I last emailed but I'm really made up that he's came through here as I was resigned to putting it down as a loss.

Here's what I ordered and this time everything is as I ordered, it's the new waterproof case. It's a massive improvement in build quality to one I ordered a year or so ago, it's much better to hand wind this case..I found the old one sharp.

Well played 'tat, All is well with the world again


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

*GetAt - Who can accept this?*

Here's my experience with GetAt so far. I asked a couple of questions on the web site about things that weren't clear. Waited 2 weeks, no response at all.

Then I thought, what the heck, I'll order anyway, since the site says 10% discount if I order before 5th July or something. So I ordered 2 watches, got an automated "order" in the email, but no information, no word about when or how to pay. The web site said they would ship by 15th July.

So I waited 2 weeks more, and sent an email to him asking "Am I supposed to do something now? Or am I waiting for you?". Several days later I got an email saying only "sent already". I have no idea what that means. Are my watches sent, even though I never paid for them? Doubtful. Did he send an invoice? I certainly didn't receive one. So I replied to him "I don't understand what you mean". That was a week and a half ago, and no response at all. Meanwhile, if he was true to his word, my watches should have shipped 10 days ago, but I have no confidence I'm even on his radar.

I'm pretty patient, I'm prepared to wait however long is necessary, but this is plain crazy stuff. Who would want to order from him with this kind of customer service?


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: GetAt - Who can accept this?*



Chris-John said:


> Here's my experience with GetAt so far. I asked a couple of questions on the web site about things that weren't clear. Waited 2 weeks, no response at all.
> 
> Then I thought, what the heck, I'll order anyway, since the site says 10% discount if I order before 5th July or something. So I ordered 2 watches, got an automated "order" in the email, but no information, no word about when or how to pay. The web site said they would ship by 15th July.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure he meant that he sent an invoice to be paid through PayPal. He almost certainly has not shipped the watch yet. Check your spam folder maybe, or log onto paypal and see if you have an invoice.

My invoice showed up in my mailbox as "Lau Wan Chi via PayPal"


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

My new modded 44mm Lumi with a hammered finish and bright white hands for some stark contrast.


----------



## Ventriloquist (Dec 14, 2012)

tatt169 said:


> I today got word that a parcel had arrived at my folks place. I was expecting it to be a milk frother i got free with a coffee machine I have just bought. As soon as i saw the package I had an inking it was from tat.
> 
> It's been months upon months since I last emailed but I'm really made up that he's came through here as I was resigned to putting it down as a loss.
> 
> ...


beautiful watch tatt! mind if I ask when was your order placed? still awaiting my order which was placed in early june, although he has given me a non working tracking number already.


----------



## domw (Apr 29, 2014)

Ventriloquist said:


> beautiful watch tatt! mind if I ask when was your order placed? still awaiting my order which was placed in early june, although he has given me a non working tracking number already.


Ditto - supposedly was posted 11 days ago - anyone know what shipping he uses and how long it "should" take before UK customs / post office get their mitts on it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

domw said:


> Ditto - supposedly was posted 11 days ago - anyone know what shipping he uses and how long it "should" take before UK customs / post office get their mitts on it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Last watch I ordered from China took about 3-1/2 weeks from receiving the tracking code.

I'm in the same position as you guys, pre-ordered 24th June for the swimmable case and got a tracking code on 15th July.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can get a domed crystal for a 44mm Luminor homage?


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Ventriloquist said:


> beautiful watch tatt! mind if I ask when was your order placed? still awaiting my order which was placed in early june, although he has given me a non working tracking number already.


Cheers, it was probably 6months ago mate and at least 4 months since we last exchanged an email , hence my suprise that it actually turned up.

It's funny because very recently I nearly reordered the same watch off his website, because I wanted one that bad!


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

tatt169 said:


> Cheers, it was probably 6months ago mate and at least 4 months since we last exchanged an email , hence my suprise that it actually turned up.
> 
> It's funny because very recently I nearly reordered the same watch off his website, because I wanted one that bad!


wow u mean it took 6 months to deliver? Really admire your patience mate.I ordered the same PVD with new 100m case watch u did only with different strap and hands.I placed my order and paid last week.Also asked a question to confirm the colour of the buckle.No response yet.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

He sent me the watch in seperate parts, the last time I ordered off him I ordered the same way . Tat said I should have received an email that may be in my spam folder asking if I wanted it built but I never received one. I sent the parts back for him to build it and sent multiple emails to him, as to most he never replied.
Proper chuffed when it arrived as I'd given up all hope of getting it. The build quality is impressive and a better standard to my older one.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Got my first pam homage today.From local company here in Singapore.It will be weeks or even months before I could get my watch from getat.

Here is my brand new D-Day Gruppo Gamma. This is the last batch also. It has stopped production.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

cal11 said:


> Got my first pam homage today.From local company here in Singapore.It will be weeks or even months before I could get my watch from getat.
> 
> Here is my brand new D-Day Gruppo Gamma. This is the last batch also. It has stopped production.


I tried hard to get my hands on one of those but the ordering was insanely difficult. Hope you enjoy it! I'm bummed I couldn't grab one, have given up attempting to order from them.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

mrklabb said:


> I tried hard to get my hands on one of those but the ordering was insanely difficult. Hope you enjoy it! I'm bummed I couldn't grab one, have given up attempting to order from them.


their watches are produced in very limited quantities.Just monitor their facebook page to find out when u can pre-order for the watches.Normally all watches are sold out on their website.Im lucky in the sense that when I found out about their facebook page they are having excess stocks sales for the D-Day for buyers that have not paid for their pre-orders.Went to their website and ordered fast.

If u like brass casing they are having a preorder now for a limited edition(only 50 produced) to celebrate their new dealership in usa. Free shipping for us orders.

https://www.facebook.com/GruppoGammaAmerica


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

cal11 said:


> their watches are produced in very limited quantities.Just monitor their facebook page to find out when u can pre-order for the watches.Normally all watches are sold out on their website.Im lucky in the sense that when I found out about their facebook page they are having excess stocks sales for the D-Day for buyers that have not paid for their pre-orders.Went to their website and ordered fast.
> 
> If u like brass casing they are having a preorder now for a limited edition(only 50 produced) to celebrate their new dealership in usa. Free shipping for us orders.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/GruppoGammaAmerica


I got email notification when they had pre orders and somehow it never showed in stock, then when they had left over I checked and refreshed their page starting at the time they specified and then every 10 or so minutes for like 6 hours. Not worth wasting my time again. If they wanted my money they could have gotten it, I unsubscribed from their email list.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

mrklabb said:


> I got email notification when they had pre orders and somehow it never showed in stock, then when they had left over I checked and refreshed their page starting at the time they specified and then every 10 or so minutes for like 6 hours. Not worth wasting my time again. If they wanted my money they could have gotten it, I unsubscribed from their email list.


wow.6 hours refreshing... I think I just got lucky in ordering.You can pre-order the limited ed brass watch now if u want.I think this is the only watch available now.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mrklabb said:


> I got email notification when they had pre orders and somehow it never showed in stock, then when they had left over I checked and refreshed their page starting at the time they specified and then every 10 or so minutes for like 6 hours. Not worth wasting my time again. If they wanted my money they could have gotten it, I unsubscribed from their email list.


Pre-order must be the way to go. I was able to get in on a couple of the brass MkII's during excess stock sale, but they must have sold-out in an hour or two. Definitely worth the effort. Never saw the MkI D-day that was supposed to sell Jul 18, but I've set a reminder to look for the MkI Vintage Jul 31. Still quite a few spaces open on the SE pre-order for the new American AD https://www.facebook.com/GruppoGammaAmerica?fref=ts


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

cal11 said:


> wow.6 hours refreshing... I think I just got lucky in ordering.You can pre-order the limited ed brass watch now if u want.I think this is the only watch available now.


I need a date on my watches so I'm just looking at other brands. Thinking I'll go with Magrette.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

cal11 said:


> Got my first pam homage today.From local company here in Singapore.It will be weeks or even months before I could get my watch from getat.
> 
> Here is my brand new D-Day Gruppo Gamma. This is the last batch also. It has stopped production.


I'd love one of those - do you know of any for sale or where would be the best place to look?


----------



## josha840 (Sep 18, 2013)

Can you trust the descriptions on Jacksons home page?

I just ordered a radi homage and a 44 mm pilot. It says the pilots lug width is 24 mm but I've seen several ppl around here saying they got 22 mm width? Are there a number of different lug width's on these?

There's a metal bracelet on the 'bay that I meant to buy and put on the pilot.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

elGrafico said:


> I'd love one of those - do you know of any for sale or where would be the best place to look?


July 31 Mk I scheduled for flash sale. Mk III classic just opened for pre-order. US dealer is taking pre-orders for LE Mk II on FB.


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

So Jackson admitted to sending a different strap because the one shown in the listing on MM309 was out of stock. The worst thing is that it's a 85/125mm combo rather then the 75/120mm, even thought I have a 7.5" wrist I am wearing it on the second to last hole which I don't really like.

He won't do anything about it, but it would have been nice if he has checked the substitution with me, lucky I really like the colour.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

taike said:


> July 31 Mk I scheduled for flash sale. Mk III classic just opened for pre-order. US dealer is taking pre-orders for LE Mk II on FB.


I'll check all of those thanks, however it's the combo of a full 12-3-6-9 dial with sub seconds and date that makes the D - Day so attractive to me. Not found that elsewhere in my searches.

Wish I knew about that model sooner!


----------



## domw (Apr 29, 2014)

So last checked the tracking from Getat on Friday and nothing happening; had another look just now and turns out the package was delivered this morning. Shame I'm not home until tomorrow night ...


----------



## Ventriloquist (Dec 14, 2012)

domw said:


> So last checked the tracking from Getat on Friday and nothing happening; had another look just now and turns out the package was delivered this morning. Shame I'm not home until tomorrow night ...


make sure to post pictures! mine is finally in transit from hong kong, looks like getat has been getting busy.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

josha840 said:


> Can you trust the descriptions on Jacksons home page?
> 
> I just ordered a radi homage and a 44 mm pilot. It says the pilots lug width is 24 mm but I've seen several ppl around here saying they got 22 mm width? Are there a number of different lug width's on these?
> 
> There's a metal bracelet on the 'bay that I meant to buy and put on the pilot.


There are errors from time to time. Best to wait til you get the watch, then order the strap. Most pilots are 22mm, but you'll find some 24s around as well.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Anyone ordered from Davidsen recently? Email bounce.


----------



## phd gator (Jun 27, 2013)

Just bought this bad boy from a WUS user. It's a Jackson on a buffalo strap with a submarine tang. Been wanting one of these for a while, so excited to finally have one.


----------



## Ti-tock (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello all! As a lurker and new poster I just wanted to say thanks for all the good reading! Your tales of enthusiasm coupled with rigorous reporting have convinced me to get a Getat MM homage as my second mechanical watch. If I order soon, I might just manage to receive it at the same time as a personal milestone, which is even better.

Because of the infamous Getat communication, I was hoping I could run a question by you helpful folks. I've wanted a GMT watch for awhile, so this Getat model immediately stood out to me. It has pretty much all of the features I want. The only problem is that, as far as I can tell, Getat doesn't show an upgrade option for sapphire crystal instead of mineral on the GMT Mini Fiddy. To double-check (and because of the rave reviews), I tried to research the 1:1 case compatibility. Going purely by thickness, it looks like a GMT movement should be able to fit (Mini Fiddy GMT 18mm, 1:1 15mm, Non-Mini Fiddy GMT: 14.5). I assume that this discrepancy is because the cases specifically fit the hand-wound movements, correct? It seems to be the obvious answer but, with the randomness I've seen can happen, I figured I'd check to be safe. (Side note: the GMTs only come in automatic.)

Thank you in advance for any help that you guys are able to give me! And, if you have any suggestions to help make my order better (even just a strap choice recommendation!) then I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Ti-tock said:


> Hello all! As a lurker and new poster I just wanted to say thanks for all the good reading! Your tales of enthusiasm coupled with rigorous reporting have convinced me to get a Getat MM homage as my second mechanical watch. If I order soon, I might just manage to receive it at the same time as a personal milestone, which is even better.
> 
> Because of the infamous Getat communication, I was hoping I could run a question by you helpful folks. I've wanted a GMT watch for awhile, so this Getat model immediately stood out to me. It has pretty much all of the features I want. The only problem is that, as far as I can tell, Getat doesn't show an upgrade option for sapphire crystal instead of mineral on the GMT Mini Fiddy. To double-check (and because of the rave reviews), I tried to research the 1:1 case compatibility. Going purely by thickness, it looks like a GMT movement should be able to fit (Mini Fiddy GMT 18mm, 1:1 15mm, Non-Mini Fiddy GMT: 14.5). I assume that this discrepancy is because the cases specifically fit the hand-wound movements, correct? It seems to be the obvious answer but, with the randomness I've seen can happen, I figured I'd check to be safe. (Side note: the GMTs only come in automatic.)
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help that you guys are able to give me! And, if you have any suggestions to help make my order better (even just a strap choice recommendation!) then I would greatly appreciate it!


I could be mistaken, but it seems to me that not all watches Getat has for sale are custom made - I think some are "Parnis" models bought in and sold on? This seems to be the case for most of the homage sellers, there are some models they build in house to order and some they just sell.

Based on the available options, I believe many of the hand wind watches from Getat are custom built, but the autos like the GMT you've linked to may not be - I would get that clarified before ordering, since the better lume and swimmable case mentioned by others may not be representative of bought in models and for those watches, buying from Getat would be no different to other sources, some of whom may offer better service?

Hope this helps and doesn't confuse!


----------



## Ti-tock (Jul 29, 2014)

elGrafico said:


> I could be mistaken, but it seems to me that not all watches Getat has for sale are custom made - I think some are "Parnis" models bought in and sold on? This seems to be the case for most of the homage sellers, there are some models they build in house to order and some they just sell.
> 
> Based on the available options, I believe many of the hand wind watches from Getat are custom built, but the autos like the GMT you've linked to may not be - I would get that clarified before ordering, since the better lume and swimmable case mentioned by others may not be representative of bought in models and for those watches, buying from Getat would be no different to other sources, some of whom may offer better service?
> 
> Hope this helps and doesn't confuse!


I've noticed that a few people have mentioned that in these threads, but it never seemed like a "confirmed" thing. Combined with the repeated praises of the quality of so many of the "pre-configured" models as compared to other well-known makers/sellers, I have erred on the side of believing that there is a greater personal touch than not. Then again, I have no true experience in the matter and am merely doing my best to extrapolate from what we have here. If anyone has some more insight there it would be very appreciated, especially if you happen to have bought this specific model!


----------



## Grantdavidjones (Apr 28, 2014)

itranslator said:


> Anyone ordered from Davidsen recently? Email bounce.


I ordered from Davidsen via [email protected] about a month ago. Everything worked just fine and he was more than helpful. The only issue I had was actually paying him because he doesn't do paypal.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

93EXCivic said:


> Ordered a blue dial brushed case with handwind Asian 6497 from Jackson. And I ordered a Getat 1:1 brushed case with polished bezel, blue hands and black hands with grey lume. I am building a mod for a friend and also one for myself. One of the two sets of spare hands and the case from Jackson are going to be used on mine.


So 9 days later, Getat still hasn't sent me an invoice...


----------



## Hayman19 (May 5, 2013)

So I still haven't been able to get a response from Getat regarding my domed crystal that mysteriously shattered in the night. Ive sent probably 8 emails now with no answer.

I love the watch, and I am disappointed that I only got to wear it twice. All I need is a new crystal(preferably domed) and I could probably take it in to get repaired somewhere, or order some tools and do it myself. Any suggestions?


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

He is rather lax with replying emails. I've sent an enquiry with no response thus far. 
A little off putting


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

I still don't get after reading this thread how people give getat any money. Rather buy an f29 pre owned.


----------



## Kanun (Dec 19, 2012)

Deledda said:


> I still don't get after reading this thread how people give getat any money. Rather buy an f29 pre owned.


I think it's because of the quality he provides relative to the price he charges. I went through pretty much the same experience almost everyone in this thread went, and even filed a dispute with Paypal and then 4-5 days later I got the watch. It took about 45 days for him to deliver the watch after I sent my money through Paypal. That was my first Pam homage and I was pleasantly surprised by the quality. I would order from him again, knowing that Paypal would refund me the money if he doesn't deliver or delivers a defective product.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Time for an update of my "Radiomir Cronografo". Found a Assolutamente-strap for it, the Hirsch Terra. Perfect, I would say.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## domw (Apr 29, 2014)

My Getat MM 1:1










Brief thoughts:

 I went for brushed case with polished bezel - looks stunning; the case feels MUCH higher quality than my previous Parnis MM
 black hands with C3 lume; the lume on the minute hands looks a little uneven in daylight, but not noticeable in "normal" use
 I went for the "hazel grey strap with beige stitch" - as in the images on the website, the delivered strap is a nice brown colour with off-white stitching; this was exactly what I wanted so very happy. The strap feels very high quality
 chose the "upgraded" buckle which is a bit of a shock - it's absolutely massive; if ordering again I think I'd go with a standard buckle - considering taking a buckle from the supplied rubber strap or my old MM
 accuracy out of the box seems to be about -30s/day; not great but bearable (particularly for a hand-wind) and may improve with time
 I paid for the sapphire crystal upgrade, no way of proving that it actually HAS sapphire but looks good

Overall very pleased - will check back in a week or so ...


----------



## baal-amiga (Feb 4, 2011)

-30 is too much. You can regulate it. My Parnis runs +5 sec/day, this movement can more. Anyway, nice watch. 

Sent from my Memex
using tapatalk 4


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

domw said:


> My Getat MM 1:1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost exactly my order, except I went with blue lume and regular buckle - yours looks stunning!! Waiting impatiently for mine to arrive...


----------



## jrockoford (Jan 26, 2011)

m0rt said:


> Time for an update of my "Radiomir Cronografo". Found a Assolutamente-strap for it, the Hirsch Terra. Perfect, I would say.
> 
> View attachment 1581308


Very nice, but a pointless post since you don't seem to want to share where you bought it from. Honestly, the very idea here is that we share information about sellers. I expect people to brag about their homages, but keeping the source secret is not very useful.


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

Does anyone have a Jackson watch with the HS045 Honey Brown leather strap? Im keen to see real life photos as the images on the website seem to be quite off in their colouring.


----------



## domw (Apr 29, 2014)

baal-amiga said:


> -30 is too much. You can regulate it. My Parnis runs +5 sec/day, this movement can more. Anyway, nice watch.
> 
> Sent from my Memex
> using tapatalk 4


Not keen on opening the back up!


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

m0rt said:


> Time for an update of my "Radiomir Cronografo". Found a Assolutamente-strap for it, the Hirsch Terra. Perfect, I would say.
> 
> View attachment 1581308


I would say perfect, as well. Just lovely.


----------



## Ti-tock (Jul 29, 2014)

Slight update. On one of the few pages that I hadn't read I noticed one or two posters make the assertion that, to be specific, Getat doesn't build the automatics that he offers and, furthermore, he does not like to customize them.

Again, I've only seen something this specific pop up very rarely, so I was wondering if there is anyone else out there that could possibly confirm this (especially if you have any sort of proof from somewhere). This would actually make a fair bit of sense to me because, movement-wise, Getat only sells hand-winding movements separately (check the "Movement" section of his store). (Edit And I never realized that, indeed, the hand-wounds that I spot-checked always have far more in-depth customization options on the page than the autos. I feel a little stupid right now, haha.

I guess this means I'll be on the hunt for the best price from one of the other dealers (who also work/respond faster). Does anyone have any tips about the quality of the automatic homages out there?


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

jrockoford said:


> Very nice, but a pointless post since you don't seem to want to share where you bought it from. Honestly, the very idea here is that we share information about sellers. I expect people to brag about their homages, but keeping the source secret is not very useful.


The base case was a replica, I think, of the Panerai FER00008. I also have one exactly the same (base-wise) from eBay seller Minorva88. I think he has one left.

Then one guy in Ireland changed the dial, one guy in Sweden painted the hands, one guy (Blueradish) in Canada bead blasted the case and lastly a guy in England got me the domed crystal. The strap I bought from Hirschstraps.com.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Ti-tock said:


> Slight update. On one of the few pages that I hadn't read I noticed one or two posters make the assertion that, to be specific, Getat doesn't build the automatics that he offers and, furthermore, he does not like to customize them.
> 
> Again, I've only seen something this specific pop up very rarely, so I was wondering if there is anyone else out there that could possibly confirm this (especially if you have any sort of proof from somewhere). This would actually make a fair bit of sense to me because, movement-wise, Getat only sells hand-winding movements separately (check the "Movement" section of his store). (Edit And I never realized that, indeed, the hand-wounds that I spot-checked always have far more in-depth customization options on the page than the autos. I feel a little stupid right now, haha.
> 
> I guess this means I'll be on the hunt for the best price from one of the other dealers (who also work/respond faster). Does anyone have any tips about the quality of the automatic homages out there?


The one's I've gotten with best quality (from China, not through Davidsen or similar) has been from Mr. Manbush... both the Tat's and Jackson's have had lower quality. But it seems that that's just me, everyone else seems to praise Tat.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

m0rt said:


> The one's I've gotten with best quality (from China, not through Davidsen or similar) has been from Mr. Manbush... both the Tat's and Jackson's have had lower quality. But it seems that that's just me, everyone else seems to praise Tat.


Out of interest, were the Tat's autos or hand wind please?


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Ti-tock said:


> Slight update. On one of the few pages that I hadn't read I noticed one or two posters make the assertion that, to be specific, Getat doesn't build the automatics that he offers and, furthermore, he does not like to customize them.
> 
> Again, I've only seen something this specific pop up very rarely, so I was wondering if there is anyone else out there that could possibly confirm this (especially if you have any sort of proof from somewhere). This would actually make a fair bit of sense to me because, movement-wise, Getat only sells hand-winding movements separately (check the "Movement" section of his store). (Edit And I never realized that, indeed, the hand-wounds that I spot-checked always have far more in-depth customization options on the page than the autos. I feel a little stupid right now, haha.
> 
> I guess this means I'll be on the hunt for the best price from one of the other dealers (who also work/respond faster). Does anyone have any tips about the quality of the automatic homages out there?


If you want better quality / lume than a "Parnis" auto, I would look at Davidsen or Gruppo Gamma. They're both a bit more expensive than Getat / Manbush, but from my research offer what you're looking for. Gruppo Gamma in particular seem to be really upping the homage game and I hope to own one soon.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

elGrafico said:


> Out of interest, were the Tat's autos or hand wind please?


I have tried several handwound from Tat and one auto. The auto was identical to Manbush (of course, probably same supplier) and the handwound were way worse. I'm guessing handwound Manbush are made at their supplier and handwound Getat are assembled by locally to provide custom service and keep prices down.

Just me guessing.


----------



## kadinh (Dec 23, 2013)

domw said:


> [*] chose the "upgraded" buckle which is a bit of a shock - it's absolutely massive; if ordering again I think I'd go with a standard buckle - considering taking a buckle from the supplied rubber strap or my old MM


Can you post a wrist/in hand shot? I'm thinking about getting the upgraded buckle myself.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

m0rt said:


> I'm guessing handwound Manbush are made at their supplier and handwound Getat are assembled locally to provide custom service and keep prices down.
> 
> Just me guessing.


I think you're right


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Is there a difference in quality for getat in regards to manual or hand wind? Same case, etc, different movement? I want a 44 luminor, I would prefer date or power reserve, not just seconds.. seems like only his autos have the extra complications? I'm also on a search for a 1950 bronzo homage, maybe coffee pvd...

also.. has anyone brought up this brand?
http://www.lum-tec.com/collection/current-models/m-series.html

Lum-tec uses the radomir dial..


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

I have the Lum Tec M56 (quartz) and really like it. Very high quality, good looks, maybe a little expensive for a quartz. If I had $995 laying around I'd snatch up the M53. It's the lowest cost true CuSn8 bronze PAM homage around and is probably the best value in any CuSn8 watch available today.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BigBandito said:


> I have the Lum Tec M56 (quartz) and really like it. Very high quality, good looks, maybe a little expensive for a quartz. If I had $995 laying around I'd snatch up the M53. It's the lowest cost true CuSn8 bronze PAM homage around and is probably the best value in any CuSn8 watch available today.


ah.. i had the m57 and sold it! That M53 is GORGEOUS

I just settled on this 47mm PAM submariner 1950 bronzo homage:
PARNIS 47mm Marina Militare gold-plating deep gree - 47mm Militare - Parnis Watch Station - Worldwide Free Shipping!

and am thinking about this from Getat, sitting in my basket (thinking about getting the one i bought and seeing if that fixes the itch):
1:1 MM 44mm Black Dial with C3 Superlume Watch
Buckle Style : Pre-V
Case Option : Brushed, Polished Bezel w/ Sapphire
Hands Colour : Black w/ White second
Movement : Normal Stainless Steel
Strap Option : Hazel Gray / beige stitch


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Grantdavidjones said:


> I ordered from Davidsen via [email protected] about a month ago. Everything worked just fine and he was more than helpful. The only issue I had was actually paying him because he doesn't do paypal.


Thanks. I got the wrong email address. The previous thread put his email as [email protected] instead


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Got a surprise from Getat in the post this morning! Here's my timeline for those interested:

Ordered 24th June via website:

1:1 Swimmable brushed case, polished bezel,
Black MM dial, all black hands, aqua blue superlume,
Sapphire with colourless AR,
Hazel Gray Strap with Pre-V buckle.

$165 + shipping.

Invoiced by Getat 25th June.
Received tracking number 15th July (on schedule with his pre-order statement).
Tracking started working 1st Aug.
Delivery 4th August.

Mini review for those interested:

I'm extremely happy with the quality out of the box, the case really does look superb, crown guard action is smooth and the hand winding is crisp. The lever is a little wobbly when open as others have mentioned, but not worryingly so.

The dial and hands look great, bare up pretty well to close inspection (amazingly well at the price point) and the sapphire has the dull thud of my 16610 Sub, so I'm willing to believe it's the real deal. Lume is very decent indeed, love the aqua blue colour, too early to tell how effective it is in real conditions.

The strap is great too for the price point. The Hazel Gray colour is a really nice hue that doesn't shout too loudly on the wrist, which some high contrast 24mm straps do imo. Brushed Pre-V buckle is big and clean cut without being too sharp. As another poster has said, I wouldn't go Premium unless you want a monster buckle!

The watch came in a leather effect box mounted on a cushion with a free black rubber strap that also includes a buckle - a nice touch should you want to use an alternative strap as you have a buckle ready to go 

Biggest surprise besides the quality is how small it wears on my 8" wrist [edit: carrying a 45kg invalid dog increases wrist size!]. The strap only just fits and it doesn't feel like I thought a 44mm case would at all. Feels no bigger than my Amphibia 1967 which gives me the courage to try a 47" - though maybe in a Radiomir case style.

Here's a pic, more to follow as they upload (MM removed as per board rules [though I don't see how its possible to trademark the word 'Navy' but whatever]):


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Some photos of Getat 1:1 swimmable case, black dial and hands with aqua blue lume, sapphire and hazel gray strap with Pre-V buckle:


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Ok.. I think you've persuaded me. I have that exact watch in my cart. How very gorgeous. I love it!! Where it well, brother!!! Wonderful pics mr grafico!


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

elGrafico said:


> Got a surprise from Getat in the post this morning! Here's my timeline for those interested:
> 
> Ordered 24th June via website:
> 
> ...


I have a very similar timeline but still no watch. Ordered a mini fiddy on June 24th, invoiced on the 25th, received tracking number on July 10th, but the number is still not working.

I'm a very patient person, but I just want to wear it already! Maybe it takes longer to get to L.A.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

WrnrG said:


> I have a very similar timeline but still no watch. Ordered a mini fiddy on June 24th, invoiced on the 25th, received tracking number on July 10th, but the number is still not working.
> 
> I'm a very patient person, but I just want to wear it already! Maybe it takes longer to get to L.A.


Can't be long now, surely just a few more days? Hoping it arrives sooner than later!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

I BOUGHT ONE.... the misses is going to KILL me.. :-O


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Nevermind


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Tat just emailed me, literally 2 hr after I clicked checkout, record time? However he said my PayPal account wasn't registered? I've been using this account for a long long time.. I think I've seen others have the issue.. thoughts?


----------



## Karar (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi every one im new to the forum and been eyeing the PARNIS MILITARE 44MM PVD case GMT Power Reserve Auto
this will be my first ever Homage watch
now does this really worth the 200AU$ price quality wise?
will the watch still look good and operational after 1 year?
here is the link to the watch

http://www.parniswatch.net/index.php?gOo=goods_details.dwt&goodsid=1094&productname=

Thanx


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

So finally received my invoice from Getat... I really hope this 1:1 case is worth the wait.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

So got one in from Jackson. I am using this as the basis for a mod for a friend. Hands are going to get changed and there is going to be a couple cool touches done to the case first. I am pleased with the quality except the strap which sucks but I am in no way surprised by that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Karar said:


> Hi every one im new to the forum and been eyeing the PARNIS MILITARE 44MM PVD case GMT Power Reserve Auto
> this will be my first ever Homage watch
> now does this really worth the 200AU$ price quality wise?
> will the watch still look good and operational after 1 year?
> ...


Hi Karar,

Since no-one else has chipped in, here's my opinion -

Parnis isn't really a brand like Omega or Rolex, it's just something that's printed on dials rather than leave them sterile.

These dials are then built into watches by various small factories in China / HK so the quality of a "Parnis" watch can vary greatly.

So it's best if you try to find reviews of the specific model bought from the same shop to gauge its worthiness of your dollars.

Personally, I started looking at "Parnis" autos with a date, but switched to hand wind with sub-seconds because I decided I had more control over the quality and was able to read many reviews of the watch I decided to purchase.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Amadeo Ok (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I recently received my watch from Jackson. Unfortunately, the bezel of the watch has some deep scratches on it. I have already sorted it out with Jackson, but I still want to get the scratches polished out. Do any of you think it is at all possible to do that? If so, how would you go about it? I've uploaded the picture showing the scratches. Cheers!


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

Amadeo Ok said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I recently received my watch from Jackson. Unfortunately, the bezel of the watch has some deep scratches on it. I have already sorted it out with Jackson, but I still want to get the scratches polished out. Do any of you think it is at all possible to do that? If so, how would you go about it? I've uploaded the picture showing the scratches. Cheers!


Of course if it's deep you won't be able to get rid of it.

My method is I go to the hardware store and get the finest grade of wet and dry paper that they sell. I rip off a bit and brush it out. As you are finishing it off, use the worn out bit of paper for the finest finishing. It's tricky to get the brush lines as smooth as the factory, but if you're careful you can get close enough.


----------



## domw (Apr 29, 2014)

Amadeo Ok said:


> I recently received my watch from Jackson. Unfortunately, the bezel of the watch has some deep scratches on it. I have already sorted it out with Jackson, but I still want to get the scratches polished out. Do any of you think it is at all possible to do that? If so, how would you go about it? I've uploaded the picture showing the scratches. Cheers!


I can't find it at the moment, but I remember seeing a post on another forum from someone who had a Yobokie Albacore with a prominent scratch on the shroud, got rid of it with a fibreglass scratch pen from Amazon


----------



## bearbones11 (Dec 15, 2013)

delco714 said:


> Is there a difference in quality for getat in regards to manual or hand wind? Same case, etc, different movement? I want a 44 luminor, I would prefer date or power reserve, not just seconds.. seems like only his autos have the extra complications? I'm also on a search for a 1950 bronzo homage, maybe coffee pvd...
> 
> also.. has anyone brought up this brand?
> http://www.lum-tec.com/collection/current-models/m-series.html
> ...


Dammit. Just dove down a new money-lined rabbit hole. Somehow I'd managed to ignore Lum-Tec so far...

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Imo lum tec are expensive for quartz. However, I am intrigued and at sometime plan to get an auto from them. Customer service is excellent, they're up and coming, some really cool designs, and great quality. The best deals are pre orders 15% off.


----------



## Karar (Jun 25, 2014)

delco714 said:


> Imo lum tec are expensive for quartz. However, I am intrigued and at sometime plan to get an auto from them. Customer service is excellent, they're up and coming, some really cool designs, and great quality. The best deals are pre orders 15% off.


+1 also i want to add that Lum-Tec is well build watch but I think It's way overpriced for Miyota movement and chines build case however the watch is regulated and assembled in USA.
I was looking at their watches but couldn't find Black PVD Auto in the M series and ended up find a 300$ cheaper with same quality in the Magrette watch brand.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Big EGI on steel.


----------



## Karar (Jun 25, 2014)

I ordered yesterday 44MM marina militre model 314 from jackson TSE received email next day that the strap comes with watch no longer in stock and I need to choose another one and the watch will be dispatched on the 18Aug delivery time is 2-3 weeks 
hope the watch will arrive with no defect like the watch posted here with scratches on the case from a forum member
the prices he offer is way cheaper than other seller Like man parnis.net and others so hope things will go smooth


----------



## will_454 (May 25, 2014)

Karar said:


> I ordered yesterday 44MM marina militre model 314 from jackson TSE received email next day that the strap comes with watch no longer in stock and I need to choose another one and the watch will be dispatched on the 18Aug delivery time is 2-3 weeks
> hope the watch will arrive with no defect like the watch posted here with scratches on the case from a forum member
> the prices he offer is way cheaper than other seller Like man parnis.net and others so hope things will go smooth


You are lucky that you received an email asking for an alternate selection, he just chose a different strap himself and sent it with mine.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

blueradish said:


> Big EGI on steel.


Killer.


----------



## postkilan (Jul 22, 2014)

just received from jack
just to share with you guys on the quality of the watch.


----------



## postkilan (Jul 22, 2014)

Just received from ..........


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Im surprised you went for and they haven't yet fixed the 12hr power reserve issue... regardless, it's a super nice watch. Enjoy it!


----------



## gb1980 (Jun 28, 2014)

gb1980 said:


> As requested along with pics of the lumi :
> View attachment 1568033
> View attachment 1568034
> View attachment 1568035
> ...


Dropped my lumi the other day in the bedroom it hit the metal bed post and then the floor and know it's stopped working except when the crown and Crown guard are pulled out am gutted!!! Going to take it to watch doctors at.the Weekend... hopefully they will have a look at it for me


----------



## Ti-tock (Jul 29, 2014)

Thank you to everyone who responded to my last question. I've been busy lately, but I've had some time to look things over and (fortunately or unfortunately) have found that I'm still smitten with the 44mm Getat Mini Fiddy GMT automatic. The other sellers just don't have the same look (color combo) or, if they do, it's more expensive/comes with a bracelet that I don't want (Getat sells this model for $123).

Because this watch is bigger and appears to have a domed crystal, I'm more worried about it being mineral crystal than I otherwise would -- I've never worn a large watch like this. Have those of you with Mini Fiddies found the mineral crystal to stand up fine? Or would you caution me away from it? If it wasn't so "prominent" I wouldn't worry, but the pictures have made me wonder. 

Thanks again for being so helpful, everyone!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

I just got email this a.m. from parnis watch. net saying it shipped. Any one have a guess to eta to new England via EMS?


----------



## domw (Apr 29, 2014)

delco714 said:


> I just got email this a.m. from parnis watch. net saying it shipped. Any one have a guess to eta to new England via EMS?


Anywhere from 24 hours to 2 weeks ...

You're welcome ...


----------



## Amadeo Ok (Apr 4, 2013)

domw said:


> I can't find it at the moment, but I remember seeing a post on another forum from someone who had a Yobokie Albacore with a prominent scratch on the shroud, got rid of it with a fibreglass scratch pen from Amazon


Thanks for the advice. I read quite a few reviews about those scratch pens and I might give it a go, however I'm kinda worried that I will make it even worse. After the refund from Jackson I ended up paying $20 for the watch, and it came with sapphire and swan neck movement, so for that price I'm not that bothered about those scratches.


----------



## josha840 (Sep 18, 2013)

josha840 said:


> Can you trust the descriptions on Jacksons home page?
> 
> I just ordered a radi homage and a 44 mm pilot. It says the pilots lug width is 24 mm but I've seen several ppl around here saying they got 22 mm width? Are there a number of different lug width's on these?
> 
> There's a metal bracelet on the 'bay that I meant to buy and put on the pilot.


It turned out it's 22mm which is what I prefer. However the radi homage I recieved was not quite what I ordered. I got one with MM dial instead of a sterile one. I also got the wrong strap. Its i perfect condition though, so I'll keep it anyway.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

So, I have had this homage with a nice dome glass for awhile, really like the case but I'm so-so about the hands and dial.










Then I got Blueradish to paint me a dial and a couple of hands in grey and white for another homage watch. I got a Toshi strap for it that matched the dial perfectly.










I didn't feel too happy about the case though. So, just for the fun of it I opened both cases and ... aha, same movement, same size, and what do you know, exactly matching crown stems. The switch was about to happen...










A couple of hours later I hade a beautiful grey dial watch in a fabulous brushed case with domed glass.










I also got this ... other watch ... with a more boring case and a more boring dial. Or what do you think? What should I do with it?


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Received my getat today. Ordered on 16/07. Received on 14/08. Did not reply to my question on whether the buckle is pvd but got it in pvd anyway so all is gd.

Pvd 100m new case with sapphire crystal.went with the gold/black colour scheme. Vintage beige lume paint to match the gold hands.overall happy with the quality.


----------



## baal-amiga (Feb 4, 2011)

m0rt said:


> So, I have had this homage with a nice dome glass for awhile, really like the case but I'm so-so about the hands and dial.
> 
> Then I got Blueradish to paint me a dial and a couple of hands in grey and white for another homage watch. I got a Toshi strap for it that matched the dial perfectly.
> 
> ...


I like the "boring" one too


----------



## navicella (Nov 28, 2013)

Just received my watch from Jackson. Just for somebody want to know the schedule:
- Order and paid on 28 Jul. Got confirmation from him same day.
- Shipment: 4 Aug. Tracking number worked right then.
- Received: 14 Aug in great condition.


----------



## postkilan (Jul 22, 2014)

hi cal11,

That was a very nice watch.
the shipping was from from HK to SG and it took 1 month for you to receive.
How you tested the watch with water?
Have been thinking of order the same model as your.
Any advice on Getat service and the watch you just had and 
That was a very nice watch.

Thank you


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

My first Parnis arrived ten days early


----------



## nickiv (Aug 15, 2014)

Custom build. thread is here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/custom-radiomir-hommage-what-do-you-think-1071401.html


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

I just placed an order with Getat today at like 1 PM. He hasn't invoiced the order yet so I haven't paid. It was about 2 AM in Hong Kong when I ordered. Hopefully within the next month or so I'll be happy with my new Pam111 sterile homage.


----------



## baal-amiga (Feb 4, 2011)

On thursday my MM222 from Jackson arrived.

The timeline:
Order and payment on 20. jul.
Order confirmation on 21. jul. and information, that my watch will be shipped on 31. jul.
Jul. 30.: the package is on the way, tracking number ("Item accepted")
Aug. 5. "Item sent abroad"
Aug. 12. "Arrived in the destination country" - Hungary
Aug. 14. I wear it.

And some word, about the watch. I like the MM dial, because i feel the sterile "too empty". The mini-fiddy case is the same size, like the lumi, but optically appears to be larger.
The case looks great, finished very well; and how it works? It's Gorgeous! Awesome! I have a lot of swiss made watches, all works well, but this piece runs +2 sec/day.

I like it very much, so I had to make a new strap for this beauty


----------



## Adammn (Mar 6, 2012)

Well I have lost hope in Tat. I ordered a radiomir with a California dial 9 weeks ago and the watch has not yet arrived. He emailed me a tracking number about 2 weeks after the order was placed and it is still not working. The first watch that I ordered from him only took about 4 weeks to arrive in the states. Hopefully I will get my money back through PayPal.


----------



## USER876 (Feb 15, 2007)

navicella said:


> Just received my watch from Jackson. Just for somebody want to know the schedule:
> - Order and paid on 28 Jul. Got confirmation from him same day.
> - Shipment: 4 Aug. Tracking number worked right then.
> - Received: 14 Aug in great condition.
> View attachment 1600462


Very nice, which one is this? Link?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

navicella said:


> Just received my watch from Jackson. Just for somebody want to know the schedule:
> - Order and paid on 28 Jul. Got confirmation from him same day.
> - Shipment: 4 Aug. Tracking number worked right then.
> - Received: 14 Aug in great condition.


Looks great, but you may want to upload a new pic, without the MM text on the dial. See the sticky for details.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Bought this from parnis watch .net.. took less than 3 weeks. My biggest complaint is the date adjustment... there is none!!!


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Adammn said:


> Well I have lost hope in Tat. I ordered a radiomir with a California dial 9 weeks ago and the watch has not yet arrived. He emailed me a tracking number about 2 weeks after the order was placed and it is still not working. The first watch that I ordered from him only took about 4 weeks to arrive in the states. Hopefully I will get my money back through PayPal.


Mine is running on two months now since he sent me the tracking number and no watch or working number. Obviously, no reply to email either. It is well pass the PayPal dispute period of 45 days though, so I don't know.


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

delco714 said:


> Bought this from parnis watch .net.. took less than 3 weeks. My biggest complaint is the date adjustment... there is none!!!
> View attachment 1601501
> View attachment 1601503


Hi ! I think theres a small button somewhere on the side of the case. Poke it with a pen and the date will change. thats what mine does.


----------



## Adammn (Mar 6, 2012)

WrnrG said:


> Mine is running on two months now since he sent me the tracking number and no watch or working number. Obviously, no reply to email either. It is well pass the PayPal dispute period of 45 days though, so I don't know.


Yes I believe you have to file a PayPal claim within 45 days. I waited until the last day to file a claim hoping that Tat would come through. Maybe you could file a claim with your credit card company somehow?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Marctan said:


> Hi ! I think theres a small button somewhere on the side of the case. Poke it with a pen and the date will change. thats what mine does.


Thank you thank you!!!  

Now my happiness rating has escalated haha!! Wonder if this can survive a couple feet of submersion?


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm not sure about that but better safe than sorry right ? can take splashes of water when you wash your hand definitely. but submersion and swimming better not. 

I regretted selling away mine. hoping to enquire a new one from jackson, no date hand wind 44mm. hehehh


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

93EXCivic said:


> So finally received my invoice from Getat... I really hope this 1:1 case is worth the wait.


So just received a tracking number from Getat. Fourteen days after invoice and 29 days after ordering.

My order is only a case and two sets of hands... I doubt I will order from Getat again honestly unless the 1:1 case just blows me away and I want to build another mod.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

I just got tracking number too! Except he invoiced me within 2 hours...do it's been 15 days since purchase.. so maybe he does do batches?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Marctan said:


> I'm not sure about that but better safe than sorry right ? can take splashes of water when you wash your hand definitely. but submersion and swimming better not.
> 
> I regretted selling away mine. hoping to enquire a new one from jackson, no date hand wind 44mm. hehehh


Ok fine!! . I just realized why the bezel rotates so free and softly.. It's not very tight down.. another reason to keep out of the water.. a aubmariner that can't be submerged.. silly


----------



## jrockoford (Jan 26, 2011)

It looks great. How do you like it? Looks hefty, solid and substantial; is it so? The band? Do you have any others, from other homage watchmakers like Tat, to compare it to?


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Got my tracking number from Getat earlier today, I ordered on the 5th, got the invoice within hours, paid the next day and got the tracking today, 13 days later. I asked him to email me pictures before shipping it, he didn't. Hopefully, everyone will receive their watches soon. He does seem to work in batches.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

jrockoford said:


> It looks great. How do you like it? Looks hefty, solid and substantial; is it so? The band? Do you have any others, from other homage watchmakers like Tat, to compare it to?


It is heavier than my Hamilton on solid stainless band!! I really like it... I wish it was more water friendly.. the sapphire crystal is slightly domed which I like.. It's a bit thinner a crystal then my others it seems. The band is thick hard leather. I think it will age well. It's definitely genuine leather. Overall for $200, Solid by. Prefer over my $500 bulova precisionist!!


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

I received an invoice from GeTat and paid. Now the wait begins.


----------



## Torero (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello! Newbie here, just wondering if anybody has any pictures of these beauties on a 6 inch wrist (don't laugh guys! haha)? Looking for 44mm or maybe even 47 although I think that size might be too big. Thanks in advance!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

For reference I have just over 7.5" wrist and prefer watches on the larger side. My sweet spot is 44.. so 42 and 47 also work


----------



## Torero (Aug 20, 2014)

delco714 said:


> For reference I have just over 7.5" wrist and prefer watches on the larger side. My sweet spot is 44.. so 42 and 47 also work


Thanks! |>


----------



## wiggies (Nov 25, 2009)

Another data point for Getat ... Ordered July 6. Invoiced July 7. Payment July 10. Sent status inquiry July 31. Received tracking number august 3. Tracking number still inactive. Waiting.


----------



## PamPamPam (Aug 17, 2014)

UGHHH jackson has no more polished cases in stock. I'd order from manbush but He hasn't got nearly the same amount of strap options, plus jackson has the white numbers on the dial.

And I really don't want to gamble with getat, waiting times are way too high.

Anyone got any other sub $100 dealer?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Parnis watch .net was excellent to deal with. Quick service. Watch is in excellent shape, quality, etc. Definitely would buy again


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

pvd millemetri case set with dow cali dial and ennebi hands, eta 2824-2 waterproofed to 1000m+

soon to have aluminium anodised caseback...


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

My latest build. Bronzo dial mini fiddy fantasy build.


















































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## diggitygiggitydan (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow three different "parts" or huge threads.. Geez. I'm sifting through all of this hard work and great sharing of information but I have two questions.

Seems like Getat is receiving more love recently than Parnis or MM, so for an inexpensive option would you suggest he's best? And for a more expensive alternative, is JOA still building? Is everyone happy with his?

I'm going to keep chugging along but there is a lot here! Thank you for sharing your experiences!


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

So my Getat order left Hong Kong 3 days ago.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

93EXCivic said:


> So my Getat order left Hong Kong 3 days ago.


Did your tracking just start working after 4+ weeks waiting and say that? Mine did the same thing, then the watch arrived within a few days - so either the courier service is super quick, or the collection data is junk.


----------



## kesevol (Aug 27, 2014)

Dear All,

I intend to order this from Getat :
New 45mm Radiomir Style Case Sapphire Marina Militare Black Dial Superlume Watch

But i wonder how it fits my 6,5 in wrist? is it too big for me?
I would love to see some pics of this watch on same wrist.

Thank you.


----------



## diggitygiggitydan (Aug 17, 2009)

I put in an order for Getat, chose to pay PayPal, haven't received the bill


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

diggitygiggitydan said:


> I put in an order for Getat, chose to pay PayPal, haven't received the bill


How long has it been? My invoice came within 3 days I believe.


----------



## diggitygiggitydan (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh OK.. Its been a day.. I just want to get the process started


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

diggitygiggitydan said:


> Oh OK.. Its been a day.. I just want to get the process started


I just paid 10 days ago. It's not like from 2012 or anything.


----------



## Somewhat (Sep 19, 2013)

I already own a gorgeous PAM homage, but where can one get one which has some actual shock and water resistance? I don't mind paying extra for both, I just am NOT gonna pay $5k for a real Panerai with a decorated 6497... I can appreciate ETA/UNITAS but c'mon not at that price point.


----------



## diggitygiggitydan (Aug 17, 2009)

Somewhat said:


> I already own a gorgeous PAM homage, but where can one get one which has some actual shock and water resistance? I don't mind paying extra for both, I just am NOT gonna pay $5k for a real Panerai with a decorated 6497... I can appreciate ETA/UNITAS but c'mon not at that price point.


From what I'm hearing JOA is still producing $400-600 "higher end" homages. I bought the Getat to hold me over. Probably next year, after I receive my Nassau, I'll invest in one. I hear these Getats are pretty phenomenal though.


----------



## Somewhat (Sep 19, 2013)

Does that mean actual WR/SR or does that just mean Swiss movements? Because I know getats can be nice, I'd just prefer something I can ding and swim with.


----------



## Karar (Jun 25, 2014)

wanted to order getat 44mm auto with sapphire Glass but there is no option to choose the Glass!
its only available in the handwinding movement and ended up getting the watch in mineral glass
can anyone confirm this??I'm still waiting to be invoiced by getat.


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

Karar said:


> wanted to order getat 44mm auto with sapphire Glass but there is no option to choose the Glass!
> its only available in the handwinding movement and ended up getting the watch in mineral glass
> can anyone confirm this??I'm still waiting to be invoiced by getat.


I ordered a PAM 111 homage with sapphire, that was certainly an option. Mine is a hand wind movement though.


----------



## Karar (Jun 25, 2014)

arsenic said:


> I ordered a PAM 111 homage with sapphire, that was certainly an option. Mine is a hand wind movement though.


yes this option seems only available in hand wind movement


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Somewhat said:


> I already own a gorgeous PAM homage, but where can one get one which has some actual shock and water resistance? I don't mind paying extra for both, I just am NOT gonna pay $5k for a real Panerai with a decorated 6497... I can appreciate ETA/UNITAS but c'mon not at that price point.


I'd buy a gen if I could afford one, but extremely happy with my recent Getat purchase - he's the only one advertising a swimmable case afaik. As for shock protection, the A6497 he uses appears to have Incabloc, so you should be fine there too. I haven't tested his claimed 100m WR, but the watch and sapphire upgrade I chose has shrugged off a few knocks already without any visible marks (MM removed).


----------



## Somewhat (Sep 19, 2013)

Well I'll go for Chinese with IncaBloc and 100 WR. How does one order from him? I'm seeing the iffiness on time, what is one to do? And how much did that run you? I'm assuming it's a custom....


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Somewhat said:


> I already own a gorgeous PAM homage, but where can one get one which has some actual shock and water resistance? I don't mind paying extra for both, I just am NOT gonna pay $5k for a real Panerai with a decorated 6497... I can appreciate ETA/UNITAS but c'mon not at that price point.


Check out Precista Italian or Gruppo Gamma.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm well passed two months since ordering and over a month a a half since my watch was supposedly ship with Getat. If the watch ever actually arrives, it better blow me away to have made the wait worth it.


----------



## Karar (Jun 25, 2014)

here is my experience with jackson 
1.placed the order and paid 8/8,next day i received Email from them advising they dont have the strap they offered with the watch, they asked if i can choose another one which idid then received invoice from paypal with message from jackson saying they will ship the watch on the 17/8
2.on the 17/8 i received Email with tracking info 
3.received the watch on the 28/08 and the tracking number still NOT showing anything!!

very happy overall and the watch in perfect working condition and super cheap for 85$. watch model mm314


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Somewhat said:


> Well I'll go for Chinese with IncaBloc and 100 WR. How does one order from him? I'm seeing the iffiness on time, what is one to do? And how much did that run you? I'm assuming it's a custom....


The biggest problem with Getat in my opinion is going in with unrealistic expectation of service - he does deliver eventually but he's slow, not that responsive to emails after ordering (apparently, I never tried), plus the tracking doesn't work at all or not until it's in your country. If you can live with the timescale and the fire and forget order style, you'll get a nice surprise in the post 2-3 months down the line.

Also, I reckon he only custom builds the hand wind watches, as they're the ones with the WR case and multitude of dial/lume options. Mine was $165 plus shipping, $195 total to UK and I outlined my order and purchase experience a few pages back - I had no problem but also knew what to expect.

If you're willing to spend a bit more and can live with the difficulty of ordering certain models, Gruppo Gamma look the business - but I'm yet to own one for the reason cited.


----------



## chrisgee87 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi there, I'm new to the forum 

From the UK but based in Germany at the moment.

Is there a list of up-to-date PAM homage websites (as of 2014) somewhere on the site? Inc. URL's?

Perhaps with a short statement on each of the sellers?

Would make life a lot easier when purchasing a PAM homage watch

Or have I missed something? 

Thanks everyone!

Chris


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

Arrived today, it's my second Gruppo Gamma. Can recommend.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

What is the automatic movement Jackson uses in his 44mm Luminor homages?


----------



## greene-r74 (Aug 10, 2014)

Don't order from GETAT. I had a horrible experience. Bought 2 watches and a titanium case. Over $400 spent. The first watch was ok although it had a scratch on the second hand. It looked good and it ran. The second order was lost in the mail for about 3 weeks then I contacted Asian post and they got it moving again. Once the order arrived the watch did not work. It was fully wound but not ticking. Once you pulled the crown it would start for a few seconds then die again. The hands were dirty like they had finger prints from lume compound on them. And the $70 titanium case I ordered was not in the box, nor was it on the shipping label. My original email order had it listed, but it did not arrive. I contacted GTAT about 10 times and provided pictures and emails including the original detailed order and the packing list that did not show the case was shipped. I received no response and the case never showed up. The guy is a crook and I would not recommend his services to anyone. Just an FYI. I would hate to see anyone else get burned like I did. And the kicker is that since it took over 30 days to arrive, PayPal cannot do anything to dispute it. I sold both of the watches as is for about $150


----------



## chrisgee87 (Aug 28, 2014)

greene-r74 said:


> Don't order from GETAT. I had a horrible experience. Bought 2 watches and a titanium case. Over $400 spent. The first watch was ok although it had a scratch on the second hand. It looked good and it ran. The second order was lost in the mail for about 3 weeks then I contacted Asian post and they got it moving again. Once the order arrived the watch did not work. It was fully wound but not ticking. Once you pulled the crown it would start for a few seconds then die again. The hands were dirty like they had finger prints from lume compound on them. And the $70 titanium case I ordered was not in the box, nor was it on the shipping label. My original email order had it listed, but it did not arrive. I contacted GTAT about 10 times and provided pictures and emails including the original detailed order and the packing list that did not show the case was shipped. I received no response and the case never showed up. The guy is a crook and I would not recommend his services to anyone. Just an FYI. I would hate to see anyone else get burned like I did. And the kicker is that since it took over 30 days to arrive, PayPal cannot do anything to dispute it. I sold both of the watches as is for about $150


Oh man, after taking the time to read through this thread, getat seemed the best option...he's spoken about positively... occasional communication problems etc.. but nothing serious

Now I am lost in the world of pam homages :-s

Now I am lost...


----------



## greene-r74 (Aug 10, 2014)

I've always had good luck with Parnis. Maybe not the best, but I've never had one with any visible defects and they have all kept good time. I've owned about 4 or 5 of them.


----------



## chrisgee87 (Aug 28, 2014)

I have just placed an order with getat today (29.08.2014) for my very first pam homage 

After lots of research on the forum, getat seemed the best bet. I'm not in a rush for the watch, so patience is a virtue

Getat was the only seller offering exactly what I wanted. It's gonna be a 1:1 Sterile 44mm Black Dial with C3 Superlume, nothing too out of the ordinary so I hope it is quick(ish) and uncomplicated.

Will update when it gets here


----------



## chrisgee87 (Aug 28, 2014)

greene-r74 said:


> I've always had good luck with Parnis. Maybe not the best, but I've never had one with any visible defects and they have all kept good time. I've owned about 4 or 5 of them.


yeah parniswatchdotnet was my 2nd favourite, but they were around 100 dollars dearer, *not that I'm shopping around*, just couldn't work out why

Same 6497 asian movement, and less personal options etc... And the forum suggests similar quality.

parniswatchdotnet also has it's fair share of negative feedback too, well I had to make a choice and now it's made...


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

tsfmlm said:


>


Where to get this from


----------



## lited1229 (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## dj00tiek (May 27, 2009)

Ventriloquist said:


> anyone managed to make contact with getat recently? sent an email to him on the 26th of june regarding a change to my order and he has yet to reply.


I orderred my Getat watch on the 18th, got an invoice on the 20th, paid it directly on the 20th with paypal. The 25th i asked if he could tell me what the status was. No reply. Then on the 28th i emailed again to ask what the status is, still no reply... Just waiting and hoping things go smooth!


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

dj00tiek said:


> I orderred my Getat watch on the 18th, got an invoice on the 20th, paid it directly on the 20th with paypal. The 25th i asked if he could tell me what the status was. No reply. Then on the 28th i emailed again to ask what the status is, still no reply... Just waiting and hoping things go smooth!


No, no, no. You don't understand. You've got to wait until the 28th of_ next _ month. ;-)

Jk. Hope all goes well.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

I just got in my order from Getat. It took over a month for one of his 1:1 cases and two sets of hands. The 1:1 case is nicer then the case from Jackson but not some much nicer that I am going to deal with Getat again honestly. 

I have at this point bought from Jackson, Manbush and Getat. So far Jackson is my favorite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

My parnis I posted 2 weeks ago gets more comments then any of my watches combined have already all these years of watch wearing for me..


----------



## playtech1 (Sep 21, 2013)

WrnrG said:


> I'm well passed two months since ordering and over a month a a half since my watch was supposedly ship with Getat. If the watch ever actually arrives, it better blow me away to have made the wait worth it.


Similar here.

Ordered on 26 July, chased for invoice on 2 August, received invoice on 5 August, received a (non-working) tracking number on 19 August.

Am hoping it will turn up in the next few weeks...

It's not a heck of a lot of money, so I don't mind being patient, but buyers definitely need to be aware that ordering from Getat is not a quick or particularly easy process.

By contrast, in between ordering the Getat and now I have ordered and received a Parnis from Jackson. But... I don't love that watch - if I love the Getat when I get it then the wait will have been worthwhile.


----------



## diggitygiggitydan (Aug 17, 2009)

chrisgee87 said:


> yeah parniswatchdotnet was my 2nd favourite, but they were around 100 dollars dearer, *not that I'm shopping around*, just couldn't work out why
> 
> Same 6497 asian movement, and less personal options etc... And the forum suggests similar quality.
> 
> parniswatchdotnet also has it's fair share of negative feedback too, well I had to make a choice and now it's made...


Same deal here. Does ParnisWatchNet customize these as well? I found one with gold hands and sapphire crystal, what I want from Getat, for 100 dollars more.. If the quality is there and done right, I can justify the buy but I'm not confident thats the case.

I have an order with Getat, but I have not received the invoice but some of these stories are concerning and have me contemplating a new direction. I just emailed JOA.


----------



## chrisgee87 (Aug 28, 2014)

diggitygiggitydan said:


> Same deal here. Does ParnisWatchNet customize these as well? I found one with gold hands and sapphire crystal, what I want from Getat, for 100 dollars more.. If the quality is there and done right, I can justify the buy but I'm not confident thats the case.
> 
> I have an order with Getat, but I have not received the invoice but some of these stories are concerning and have me contemplating a new direction. I just emailed JOA.


parnis doesn't customize that i'm aware of. just what they have on offer and pictured on the site. i have also just place an order with manbushjie, having browsed the prices of sterile pam's, they are similar to parniswatchnet (sign up to manbush and and you suddenly enter a world of cheaper prices, similarto getat...nice)

went with manbushjie as he has been mentioned a few times on here with no problems


----------



## chrisgee87 (Aug 28, 2014)

mind you it would be good to hear from someone if they have dealt with manbushjie in recent past... please share your experience here if you have


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

Man bush?


----------



## gdest (Jun 27, 2013)

Cannot find Homage with MM that looks like in picture, 44mm case, Asian 6497/8
There are many with small seconds.
Anyone seen?


----------



## chrisgee87 (Aug 28, 2014)

mrklabb said:


> Man bush?


Sorry I don't understand your question :-s


----------



## Karar (Jun 25, 2014)

anyone was able to access the getat website?im having trouble accessing the site since yesterday and this message is showing


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Karar said:


> anyone was able to access the getat website?im having trouble accessing the site since yesterday and this message is showing


I'm seeing the same.


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm surfing the Getat website right now. I just logged on to check and everything is A Ok.


----------



## Karar (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes it's working fine now. I'm still waiting to be invoiced since I placed my order on the 27/08


----------



## m4ckan (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm still waiting for the invoice from getat, placed the order 25/8...


----------



## chrisgee87 (Aug 28, 2014)

So i placed an order with manbushjie yesterday, requested an invoice in the email confirmation and received a money request via paypal this morning...

He kept to his word with sending a invoice within 24hrs, will update when I know more


----------



## diggitygiggitydan (Aug 17, 2009)

Just ordered a MM131 from Man Bush. Saw them active on another forum so at least you can contact them. $110 for sapphire, swan neck, and matching lume(hands & dial, shockingly rare.) Figured I can't go wrong with that.


----------



## chrisgee87 (Aug 28, 2014)

diggitygiggitydan said:


> Just ordered a MM131 from Man Bush. Saw them active on another forum so at least you can contact them. $110 for sapphire, swan neck, and matching lume(hands & dial, shockingly rare.) Figured I can't go wrong with that.


Nice one! As previously mentioned I placed my order with Manbush on saturday, paid yesterday, shipped this morning, now that's service

Manbush if you are reading this THANK YOU!


----------



## Liuwandy (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi everyone, i am looking for a 45mm pam00292 Homage. Any suggestion of sellers around?


----------



## gdest (Jun 27, 2013)

Liuwandy said:


> Hi everyone, i am looking for a 45mm pam00292 Homage. Any suggestion of sellers around?


Did you check on Getat? There are some you are looking for.


----------



## Liuwandy (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi im totally new in this forum. I have checked on getat's forum.
Is there any suggestion on direct website where i can purchase homage watch like i am looking for? 
Regards


----------



## Liuwandy (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi im totally new in this forum. I have checked on getat's forum.
Is there any suggestion on direct website where i can purchase homage watch like i am looking for? 
Regards


----------



## gdest (Jun 27, 2013)

Getat it's a website where you can buy.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Liuwandy said:


> Hi im totally new in this forum. I have checked on getat's forum.
> Is there any suggestion on direct website where i can purchase homage watch like i am looking for?
> Regards


Look at first page of Part 2
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2627544


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrisgee87 said:


> mind you it would be good to hear from someone if they have dealt with manbushjie in recent past... please share your experience here if you have


I have bought 2 watches from the manbush within the last couple of months and i found him to be a great seller with superb comms and received 2 lovely watches, couldn't ask for any more than that for the money!!

chico


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

I've gotten rid of my old Pam homages and consolidated my homemade collection. Of the 4 Getats and the 4 Manbush watches I've had, I have 2 Manbush left. Why, you ask. Well, they're better quality. For instance, two of the Getat watches had such bad cases so I cut myself on the crown guard trying to wind it manually.

So ... no more Getat for me. Perhaps anorher Manbush some day.


----------



## Optima Golf (Sep 2, 2014)

chicolabronse said:


> I have bought 2 watches from the manbush within the last couple of months and i found him to be a great seller with superb comms and received 2 lovely watches, couldn't ask for any more than that for the money!!
> 
> chico


First post here. I was looking at .......... but looks like it takes a long time and communication is poor.

How can I order for manbush? Where do i get in contact to order from him?

Thanks


----------



## Bodofish (Jan 13, 2014)

You'll actually need to search the web and or EBay for ............ I can't remember if we're allowed to say that name or not..... So many taboos. Well anyway there it is for now. 

Well it looks like one of those no no's, just add an ijie to the end of what you got.


----------



## jrockoford (Jan 26, 2011)

JOA? Anyone remembers JOA? He was supposed to be the absolute best at custom homages, and was also stateside so easier to handle the mailings. What happened to him? I had an email address that yielded no results and I have no other information.


----------



## Karar (Jun 25, 2014)

did anyone hear from getat since late Aug?placed 2 order with him since 27/08 and didnt have any respond and still no invoice.


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

I put in an order about 2 weeks ago... no invoice yet. Maybe he went on vacation.... Think I read his wife just had a baby so that might have something to do with his absence.


----------



## dj00tiek (May 27, 2009)

I cant believe it, but i still dont have a reply from Getat 
I will wait some more days and then cancell the order and get the money back, and order a Panerai homage somewhere else...


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Okay, listen up all new and old readers of this thread - don't order from Getat, it's rarely worth it.



But seriously ...


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

m0rt said:


> Okay, listen up all new and old readers of this thread - don't order from Getat, it's rarely worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously ...


I only ordered from him cause I wanted to try out the 1:1 case. I have it and I am never ordering from him again. The 1:1 seems a little nicer then the Jackson case but not worth the hassle of dealing with Getat.

I don't wish Jackson and Manbush had the same selection of spare parts that Getat has though.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Ordered with getat on 8/4.. post office tried to deliver (on virgin islands for honey moon for 2 weeks!!) On 9/5. Well done getat!!


----------



## PamPamPam (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm really torn between Jackson's polished and brushed 44mm models. Can anyone who owns either recommend either?


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

I ordered a 44mm Luminor homage from Getat with a brushed case and polished bezel. Main reason I didn't order from Jackson. I sent him an email asking if that was possible. All I got was "no". Okay then, Getat, take my money.


----------



## wiggies (Nov 25, 2009)

wiggies said:


> Another data point for Getat ... Ordered July 6. Invoiced July 7. Payment July 10. Sent status inquiry July 31. Received tracking number august 3. Tracking number still inactive. Waiting.


OK, today the tracking number became active. It says it will leave Hong Kong tomorrow. So roughly a month between payment and tracking number and another month before the tracking number returned any information. Now let's see when it gets here ....


----------



## Karar (Jun 25, 2014)

PamPamPam said:


> I'm really torn between Jackson's polished and brushed 44mm models. Can anyone who owns either recommend either?


I ordered the polished 44mm from jackson and im very happy with the quality.no scratched or dust and the whole process took 3 week.
but i think the brushed case with polish bezel will look even nicer.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

wiggies said:


> OK, today the tracking number became active. It says it will leave Hong Kong tomorrow. So roughly a month between payment and tracking number and another month before the tracking number returned any information. Now let's see when it gets here ....


I'm certain my tracking number didn't work until the watch was in my country, because it was delivered one working day after the tracking said it was collected in HK... interested to hear what happens with yours 

Edit:

For the sake of balance, I'm extremely happy with my Getat and would order from him again  He's slow, disappears at times (CNY) but has options you simply can't find elsewhere at the price point, like water resistance - a not unreasonable 'must have' on a 1950s inspired diver... The watch I received is quality, haven't worn anything else since it arrived and it's keeping excellent time - so much so I've yet to adjust it.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

here is mine from ebay(private seller) month ago...


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oversleep (Apr 3, 2014)

I put an order through Getat and still waiting for an invoice .. (almost a week now).

1:1 Marina Militare 44mm Black Dial with Superlume Watch
Buckle Style : Pre-V
Case Option : PVD Black w/ Sapphire
Dial Lume : 03) White Superlume
Hands Colour : Gold
Hands Lume : 03) White Superlume
Movement : Normal Stainless Steel
Strap Option : Seal Brown / black stitch

like this one... but smaller.. 44mm

http://www...................../vb/showthread.php?t=75759

...

A backup plan, I am browsing Jackson page and found this...

http://www............com/new/product-page.php?product_id=341

What is RXW case? is it worth paying the extra?

Anyone having a PVD case with PVD bracelet? I would love to see some pictures and hear some feedback...

BTW... jackson does not offer PVD bracelet, anyone let me know where to get it.. (not from GETAT)


----------



## outatim3 (Sep 8, 2014)

How are the homages on ebay? any one ever get one of those?


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

diggitygiggitydan said:


> Seems like Getat is receiving more love recently than Parnis or MM, so for an inexpensive option would you suggest he's best? And for a more expensive alternative, is JOA still building? Is everyone happy with his?





chrisgee87 said:


> Is there a list of up-to-date PAM homage websites (as of 2014) somewhere on the site? Inc. URL's?
> 
> Perhaps with a short statement on each of the sellers?
> 
> Would make life a lot easier when purchasing a PAM homage watch


I would really appreciate if someone with a bit more experience could respond to these questions. From this thread here's what I've gleaned:

*Sellers:* 

*Getat* - Seems like a bad call to buy from this guy. Looks like he used to be attentive and deliver solid products, but recently he's not only provided terrible customer service, he also screws up the orders that he does deliver, frequently.
*Jackson* - Seems to be roughly comparable quality to Getat, however they don't allow quite the same level of customization as Getat (and I think I saw mention of the fact that no one really knows if they're water resistance claims are accurate or not.
*Manbush* - Not really a ton of reviews on this one here, but a couple people do seem to like the at least as well as Jackson.
*ParnisWatchDotNet* - Even less reviews of this site than there are of Manbush. Haven't noticed anyone posting negatives reviews of it though.
*JOA* - Apparently this higher quality and more pricey than the above options. No one really is discussing this seller, so I'm not even sure if they're active anymore.

So, how about it guys? Am I close? Please fill in the blanks and correct any inaccuracies.


----------



## diggitygiggitydan (Aug 17, 2009)

diversification said:


> I would really appreciate if someone with a bit more experience could respond to these questions. From this thread here's what I've gleaned:
> 
> *Sellers:*
> 
> ...


Good job! Someone needed to gather all of this information in to short synopsis.

I totally flubbed my post. I looked long and hard an Man Bush's.. He just didn't have the model I wanted. I did order from Jackson, a MM285, he seemed to responsive through email. He said it'd be two weeks then it'd ship.

I tried to order TWICE from Getat never receiving a PayPal invoice.. He lost my business. That says nothing to his work or the value of his watches, but even today, weeks after ordering.. No invoice.


----------



## ShamPain (Jun 3, 2014)

diversification said:


> I would really appreciate if someone with a bit more experience could respond to these questions. From this thread here's what I've gleaned:
> 
> *Sellers:*
> 
> ...


There is also Davidsen, which are fully customizable and perhaps the best quality, albeit at prices double the other sellers. Then there are the brands like Gruppo Gamma, which are not at all customizable but reportedly of high quality. Of the main players I think it goes roughly like this:

1. Getat: has the most options and, if you get a good one, probably the best quality. Unfortunately it seems like 10-20% are not good and another 10-20% of orders are never filled.

2a. Jackson: lots of options, good prices, reasonable quality. Occasional missteps, but quality customer service so problems appear to be resolved quickly. Seems to frequently send the wrong strap, however.

2b. The Bushy Man: fewer options than the first two, but lower prices (particularly if you register for his site and sign in, at which point the prices drop significantly). Quality seems close to Jackson and not far behind Getat. Few, if any, customer service issues.

2c. ParnisWatchDotNet: similar to Bushy Man, but with more frequent quality control issues.

3. Not much information about JOA and the others floating out there.

FWIW, I have a sterile Jackson mini fiddy with PVD case and like it. I may get a polished case Bushy Man at some point soon. There's some risk with all of these sellers, but most of the time you'll get a very high quality watch for the prices listed.


----------



## wiggies (Nov 25, 2009)

wiggies said:


> OK, today the tracking number became active. It says it will leave Hong Kong tomorrow. So roughly a month between payment and tracking number and another month before the tracking number returned any information. Now let's see when it gets here ....


UPDATE: package arrived today, so exactly 2 months from when payment was made. Looks beautiful, running great so far.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

I received my order from Getat and want to share my thoughts on the watch and the order process.

First, pictures:

































Order details:
1:1 Sterile, PVD with sapphire, dial/hands lume: yellow, strap: vintage wooden brown with black stitching.

August 5: order placed
August 5: invoice sent
August 6: invoice paid
August 19: tracking number sent
September 5: tracking number started working
September 6: customs in Chicago
September 9: delivered

My thoughts on the process - I was quite worried given the reports here about Getat being unresponsive and either not delivering anything or delivering defective products. I took a gamble nevertheless. He was very quick to respond to emails, sent me the invoice within hours and answered all my questions. I am pretty sure that he didn't mail the watch when he sent me the tracking number. Unlike what others have reported, when the tracking started working it was really working - I didn't get the watch the next day or something, I could really track where it was at any time. So I am pretty sure he actually mailed it on September 5 and not August 19. I was tracking it using USPS and that worked flawlessly. No issues with the process whatsoever, I was ready to wait for a month and it took roughly that much to get it. The watch came in a "leather" box and was wrapped really carefully, there was plenty of bubble wrap, as well as tape to protect the case, crystal and buckle. He even included a free rubber strap that I didn't even expect, there was no sale at the time of my order so this was a nice unexpected bonus, the buckle of the rubber strap was also protected with tape.

When it comes to the watch I'm quite happy. No issues to report here either, there are no scratches, no missing or improperly applied lume, no play anywhere. The quality is really good for the money, I really cannot find any faults. The watch is exactly the way I ordered it, the yellow lume looks vintage and is more beige, which is what I was aiming for. I haven't really done any accuracy measures but in two days it hasn't missed or gained enough to notice. The only thing I'm not crazy about is the strap - it smells like leather but has a cork/carton feel to it. I'm not 100% sure what it's made of, it's not horrible but nothing to write home about. It looks the way I want it to and is comfortable so for now I won't be replacing it.

Overall, I'm very pleased with Getat and would order again. I know it's a gamble with him, but I guess when he delivers it's a good experience. The watch was worth the wait and gamble.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Iliyan said:


> The only thing I'm not crazy about is the strap - it smells like leather but has a cork/carton feel to it. I'm not 100% sure what it's made of, it's not horrible but nothing to write home about. It looks the way I want it to and is comfortable so for now I won't be replacing it.


Beautiful watch!

Give the strap a while on the wrist and it will feel and smell better I'm sure - mine was the same, not sure what it was made of at first and quite stiff out of the box. A month later the chemical (glue?) smell has gone, the strap is more supple and it smells very much like leather to me.

I usually swap out straps and bracelets on 'affordables' for something more up market, but this one has really grown on me and I now have no desire to change it any time soon, though I'm thinking of trying the free rubber strap just for the hell of it 

Mine is also crazy accurate, on the wrist it gains/loses about the same and has remained within a few seconds of when I first set it.


----------



## Painfreak (Dec 4, 2013)

Ordered from jackson and get it 2 weeks after because of my location. Working well and no complains about it with the price. Will post pics when i have the chance.


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

Anyone heard of or bought from "Kronoworx"? (seller on *bay)


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Does anyone offer a solid back 44mm handwindLuminor homage for $100 or under?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

I'll say again and you can look at my other posts. Very very satisfied with parnis watch. Net


----------



## Painfreak (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

I wore two of my favorites this past week. Just thought I'd share some pics...
































































Cheers,

Van


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

From tat. One month from order submit to delivery. Band is EXCELLENT. Sapphire is slightly domed, reflective resistant. Manual wind crisp. Overall highly satisfied!


----------



## Karar (Jun 25, 2014)

delco714 said:


> From tat. One month from order submit to delivery. Band is EXCELLENT. Sapphire is slightly domed, reflective resistant. Manual wind crisp. Overall highly satisfied!
> 
> beautiful watch. if you dont mind can you please share with me the option on this watch, like dial lume, hands colour, hands lume and strap option.


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

If anybody's interested, my Davidsen Radiomir is on the sales forum. Great watch but I need to clean house a bit. Original review on page 168 of this thread.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Karar said:


> delco714 said:
> 
> 
> > From tat. One month from order submit to delivery. Band is EXCELLENT. Sapphire is slightly domed, reflective resistant. Manual wind crisp. Overall highly satisfied!
> ...


----------



## Karar (Jun 25, 2014)

delco714 said:


> Karar said:
> 
> 
> > mm44 (C3) 1:1 MM 44mm Black Dial with C3 Superlume Watch
> ...


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

I got tracking information for Getat today. I paid August 19th, tracking September 17th. It doesn't show anything yet, but I was expecting that with everything I've read. I'm fully prepared to open a PayPal dispute before the 45 days runs out, but so far so good.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Really liking my Getat on the free rubber strap supplied. It gives the watch a much more contemporary look and as the strap is thinner than the leather one, is considerably lower profile on the wrist:


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

elGrafico said:


> Really liking my Getat on the free rubber strap supplied. It gives the watch a much more contemporary look and as the strap is thinner than the leather one, is considerably lower profile on the wrist:
> 
> View attachment 1637000


I may give this a whirl soon enough myself!


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

What power reserve are you guys getting from your PAM homages? I tested my Getat and was amazed - I'm getting 58 hours! That's quite impressive.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Iliyan said:


> What power reserve are you guys getting from your PAM homages? I tested my Getat and was amazed - I'm getting 58 hours! That's quite impressive.


Same, very impressive 58 hours for my Getat too, though I noticed it starts to lose time progressively beyond 48 hours. Wound at least every other day, it's proven extremely accurate


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

This one today...


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> This one today...


Thats gorgeous. Who makes this homage?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

PharmD2B said:


> Thats gorgeous. Who makes this homage?


Thank you! It's a Parnis MM.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

And the band?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

delco714 said:


> And the band?


I bought the bracelet separately from a private eBay seller. Some eBay vendors have them available.


----------



## gdest (Jun 27, 2013)

What is dial diameter of 1:1 44mm?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

gdest said:


> What is dial diameter of 1:1 44mm?


Yes


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

How does the quality of a parnis homage compare to that of getat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdest (Jun 27, 2013)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Yes


I meant, what is the dial diameter of watch 1:1 with 44m case. I didn't ask about case diameter which is 44.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

PharmD2B said:


> How does the quality of a parnis homage compare to that of getat?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have several, and they all keep excellent time and have a very good fit and finish. Here are two I wore last week...




























I don't own a getat, so I can't say how they exactly compare.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

gdest said:


> I meant, what is the dial diameter of watch 1:1 with 44m case. I didn't ask about case diameter which is 44.


Lol, I assumed that's what you're meant. Yes it's a 44mm case.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

gdest said:


> I meant, what is the dial diameter of watch 1:1 with 44m case. I didn't ask about case diameter which is 44.


It should be a 35.3mm dial.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Wearing this one today...



















249 homage, also a Parnis.


----------



## bigup (Aug 17, 2012)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> I have several, and they all keep excellent time and have a very good fit and finish. Here are two I wore last week...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


could you wear this under a shirt and tie? or is it too big? (never seen one on real life you see!)

thanks


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

bigup said:


> could you wear this under a shirt and tie? or is it too big? (never seen one on real life you see!)
> 
> thanks


I wouldn't recommend it. These are pretty big watches, even the 44mm cases. Maybe a big guy wearing loose cuffs could pull it off. Strictly a weekend watch for me.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

bigup said:


> could you wear this under a shirt and tie? or is it too big? (never seen one on real life you see!)
> 
> thanks


It would probably be pretty tight under a shirt. The domed crystal gives it a high profile. So I would say no on this one.

Under a shirt I wear a Radiomir like this one...


----------



## Quadcammer (Sep 15, 2014)

Ordered a 44mm MM with C3 from Getat. So far the communication has been fine. Received invoice 2 days after I submitted the order. He sent me an email saying that the watch would be shipping within five days, but I take that with a nice grain of salt.

I'm a bit concerned that the C3 lume on the numerals during daylight is too white (looking for a greenish tint). Karkar, are your numerals whiteish or greenish in natural light?

thanks


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

C3 is off-white to yellowish in daylight. Being too white shouldn't be a problem unless you get C1.


----------



## Skwere (Aug 12, 2014)

After reading quite a lot about the different homage makers I decided to jump on the adventure of ordering with Getat, mostly based on the quality premium over others he supposedly delivers. After getting no reply to my question about lume type options with the brown dial, but seeing the options added to his webshop, I knew it was going to be a tough ride and I decided not to try to rush it by sending emails. As long as I did not pay we will see where it will go. I ordered August 24, to my surprise received an invoice September 18 together with an email about the invoice. I replied asking for pictures before sending, and got a swift confirmation from him. Let's see and wait how this is going to turn out..


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I took the plunge ordering from Getat too. Ordered a 44mm Superlume Base Style Sandwich Dial.
Like others, take no notice of the email saying he'll despatch within 5 days of payment. I'm also ignoring the email saying it's been despatched, as it's not showing on any tracking sites so it probably hasn't even left HK.

Order placed: Sunday 17th August
Invoice email arrived: Wednesday 20th August
Invoice paid: Wednesday 20th August

Despatch advised: Wednesday 17th September
Tracking number given: Wednesday 17th September


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

That timeline is pretty identical to mine. Further enforcing my assumption that he does these watches in batches.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

How come some of these have the REG T.M. written on the case crown cover and not others? My parnis watch.net does, getat doesn't


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Miny Fiddy cases have the tm mark, modern cases don't.


----------



## baal-amiga (Feb 4, 2011)

I think, i find the best strap color for tse MM222...


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> I wore two of my favorites this past week. Just thought I'd share some pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where the gray dialed one come from?


----------



## baal-amiga (Feb 4, 2011)

New strap was made, love it.


----------



## dj00tiek (May 27, 2009)

Just to let you all know; DONT ORDER FROM GETAT !!

After several e-mails I never got any reply. I made a paypal claim and they tried to contact Getat, but he didn't reply to them either. They gave him 10 days but no replies at all. Fortunately I got my money back, thanks to Paypal.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

zephyrnoid said:


> Where the gray dialed one come from?


It's actually a black dial. It came from the Triconstore on eBay. Unfortunately, I don't think they carry them anymore. I got mine over a year ago.


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

dj00tiek said:


> Just to let you all know; DONT ORDER FROM GETAT !!
> 
> After several e-mails I never got any reply. I made a paypal claim and they tried to contact Getat, but he didn't reply to them either. They gave him 10 days but no replies at all. Fortunately I got my money back, thanks to Paypal.


Isn't getat notorious for not responding and then the watch mysteriously showing up at your door months later?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

PharmD2B said:


> Isn't getat notorious for not responding and then the watch mysteriously showing up at your door months later?


Luckily 45 days from date of payment is plenty to send a watch from Hong Kong. Mine was "shipped" last Wednesday and my 45 days expires next Saturday, so I'll be lodging a claim if it's not arrived by then regardless.
I order from China regularly and it's here within a week, and tracking working. Odd that Getat's tracking rarely works until after the watch arrives, which sorta implies he doesn't send it when he says he does.
If it wasn't for the fact he does watches no one else does, I wouldn't buy from him.


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

chrono555 said:


> Luckily 45 days from date of payment is plenty to send a watch from Hong Kong. Mine was "shipped" last Wednesday and my 45 days expires next Saturday, so I'll be lodging a claim if it's not arrived by then regardless.
> I order from China regularly and it's here within a week, and tracking working. Odd that Getat's tracking rarely works until after the watch arrives, which sorta implies he doesn't send it when he says he does.
> If it wasn't for the fact he does watches no one else does, I wouldn't buy from him.


I see. The only time I would consider purchasing a Getat is if one pops up for sale on watchrecon by a reputable forum member.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

dj00tiek said:


> Just to let you all know; DONT ORDER FROM GETAT !!
> 
> After several e-mails I never got any reply. I made a paypal claim and they tried to contact Getat, but he didn't reply to them either. They gave him 10 days but no replies at all. Fortunately I got my money back, thanks to Paypal.


To be fair, you ordered yours on 18th August, invoiced and paid for it on the 20th August. Then you emailed him on 25th and 28th August. And then somehow you put in a claim, and waited another ten days.

By comparison, I ordered mine the day before you, paid on the same day as you, yet my watch wasn't shipped until _17th September_. Meaning, by Getat's "normal" length of time you cancelled before he even got the order ready.
It does say on his email he'll post 5 days after payment, but if you look on his website, that's _only _if he's got the parts in stock. If he's had to order in a part for yours or restock then it's a bit unrealistic to expect that he's going to post out your watch five days after you paid. On top of that, he clearly states the watch spends 2 days being tested before shipping, so you really only gave him three days.
I keep in mind that even as a minimum, mine's not the only order he's doing, and if they've all got to go thru his testing machines for 2 days, he's either got to have a lot of them, or there's a bottleneck. Either way, giving someone basically just three days to fulfill what is effectively a handmade item is expecting a bit much.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

The best advice I got, regarding ordering from Getat, is "Fire and Forget."
Fire off your order, pay the invoice, and then forget it until it either arrives or until the 45th day after payment in which case you can lodge a claim with Paypal.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Has anyone bought a rose gold watch from Jackson? How does the plating hold up?


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

How about one of these Alpha Chrono's ?














Nice or what ?


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

I have looked over the thread and checked known suppliers but couldn't see what I am looking for.

Does 40-42mm PVD Case with Sandwich Dial exist? Something like below at 40-42mm


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Bugra said:


> I have looked over the thread and checked known suppliers but couldn't see what I am looking for.
> 
> Does 40-42mm PVD Case with Sandwich Dial exist? Something like below at 40-42mm


Getat does that, but only in a 44mm.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes I've seen the 44's. No 42 or smaller tho. 

Thanks!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

http://meileitravels.files.wordpres...t-jim-carrey-in-dumb-and-dumber-gif.gif?w=470

In response to that alpha!


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Ordered a rose gold MM branded 45mm from Jackson for the basis of a mod.


----------



## is that my watch (Feb 28, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Getat does that, but only in a 44mm.


what size is the pvd archive ?


----------



## dj00tiek (May 27, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> so you really only gave him three days.


I gave him more then 30 days to reply to my e-mails. If he would just have replied that he is working on the watch or that he received my email and would look into it, it would of been fine. But the fact that he didn't replied for more then 30 days just means he has an extremely bad customer service or either getting money and not sending all watches to customers. Either way it is very bad.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

is that my watch said:


> what size is the pvd archive ?


No idea, as I don't have one any longer. I reckon it was probably a 44 or 45mm minimum.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

dj00tiek said:


> I gave him more then 30 days to reply to my e-mails. If he would just have replied that he is working on the watch or that he received my email and would look into it, it would of been fine. But the fact that he didn't replied for more then 30 days just means he has an extremely bad customer service or either getting money and not sending all watches to customers. Either way it is very bad.


I'm not defending him in any way, as I agree with you there are many ways Getat could change in order to meet the standards we provide to others and expect in return.
He is atrociously bad regarding lack of response to emails - he's notorious for that, especially if the email holds any sort of complaint or repair issue.

But he is also notoriously slow. I have no idea if he has a team or if it's just him on his ownsome. So when you place an order and then start firing status emails at him five minutes later, that's bound to piss him off.*** Which probably explains why he didn't answer _any _thereafter.

With people like Getat, like I said, best advice I got given was fire n forget - pay and do nothing until the watch arrives, or is overdue.

*** Funny how the forum lets you type piss, but won't let you put .... ****.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> I'm not defending him in any way, as I agree with you there are many ways Getat could change in order to meet the standards we provide to others and expect in return.
> He is atrociously bad regarding lack of response to emails - he's notorious for that, especially if the email holds any sort of complaint or repair issue.
> 
> But he is also notoriously slow. I have no idea if he has a team or if it's just him on his ownsome. So when you place an order and then start firing status emails at him five minutes later, that's bound to piss him off.*** Which probably explains why he didn't answer _any _thereafter.
> ...


Guess sh*t doesn't happen!


----------



## Payner (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi, I've read the majority of this thread as I'm going a little nuts on this design... I didn't used to like it but it's really grown on me. 
I'm considering dipping my toes into the waters so to speak and think the cheap, 44mm sandwitch hand wind from the bushman would be an easy (and cheap!) way to test the waters and then determine if I want something "better".

Any comments on the accuracy? I couldn't find much in the thread. 
I understand the reliablity of the 6497 movement is reasonable... any comments?
Any particular recommendations regarding Jackson or the bushman?

And finally... I was itching for a GMT/24hour. The bushman has a few but I read somewhere that the GMT hand generally does not work... or will stop working reliably pretty quickly. Truth? Fiction? Something in between?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Posting this again. Love it.


----------



## ricotansg (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum, homage watches have grown a huge interest in me.

Is there recommendation where I can get a nice marina militare?


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

ricotansg said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum, homage watches have grown a huge interest in me.
> 
> Is there recommendation where I can get a nice marina militare?


I'm guessing you missed the last 231 pages?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ricotansg said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum, homage watches have grown a huge interest in me.
> 
> Is there recommendation where I can get a nice marina militare?


Parnis, Manbush, Jackson tse, Getat. Just google M***** M******* and you should be tripping over websites.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

PS we're not allowed to mention the M********* M********** words, as they're trademarks of Panerai, so we tend to use the term "MM" so as not to upset the Mods.

Also, as you're new here, it's not allowed to post photos of any MMs unless they are genuine Panerais. So if you do ever buy an MM and want to share pics of your pride and joy, remember to block out the logo on the dial with Photoshop or similar before you post it.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Since there is no luck for 42mm PVD case.

Which one would you pick for 6.5 inch wrist? 44 Lumi case or 45 Radi case.

Heard that 45 Radi fits better due to its cushion case type.

Would be great if anyone posta a photo to compare.

Thank you!


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Gruppo Gamma Rivenditore Autorizzato Limited edition of 50

My first brass watch.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

^^ i liked the specs on that watch, very nice pick up!


----------



## PamPamPam (Aug 17, 2014)

EDIT: THESE START FROM NOVEMBER 18. 2014

*And last but not least, you'll see some updates to our User Agreement that go into effect November 18, 2014. If you're interested in all the details, take a look at our Policy Updates Page. Here are the highlights:

• We're increasing the time for buyers to file merchandise disputes (Item Not Received and Significantly Not as Described) from 45 days to 180 days.
• We're extending buyer protection to include item not received claims for custom made products.
• Because PayPal Seller Protection and Buyer Protection policies may vary from country to country, we're adding language to clarify which country's policy applies when a seller makes a sale to a buyer outside of the U.S.

* Just thought I'd let you guys know, for those who were unaware: PayPal's TOS has changed, along with some other things, and you can request your money back if product doesnt arrive or is damaged or different than described *(starting nov 18.)*
****180 DAYS AFTER PAYMENT***
*

This will undoubtedly make purchases from jackson, manbush and getat (especially) easier on the mind.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up, that's great news!!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

PamPamPam said:


> Just thought I'd let you guys know, for those who were unaware: PayPal's TOS has changed, along with some other things, and now you can request your money back if product doesnt arrive or is damaged or different than described
> ****180 DAYS AFTER PAYMENT***
> *
> This will undoubtedly make purchases from jackson, manbush and getat (especially) easier on the mind.


Do you have a link to prove that?

Currently Paypal is still showing *45 days from payment date*. https://www.paypal.com/uk/webapps/mpp/first-dispute

EDIT:



> 13.5 How do I resolve my problem?
> 
> Try to resolve your problem directly with the Payment Recipient
> 
> ...


https://www.paypal.com/gb/webapps/mpp/ua/useragreement-full

I'm not sure if that's a recent change, but in any event it's only for UK residents. Personally, I'm sticking to the 45 days regardless.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Also I just got an email from Ebay saying Ebay and Paypal are separating as two independent companies. So some more rules may change.


----------



## oversleep (Apr 3, 2014)

Can anyone point me out to the right direction (perhaps some comparison pics)?
I do not fully understand these words about MM case...
After search I found out

Fiddy is the 47mm case
Mini Fiddy is the 44mm of the Fiddy case

Then I am confused

what is the 44mm Lumi Case?
What is the 1:1 case?
And what are the difference between mini fiddy


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Looking to make a custom pam homage but those 40mm GMT cases are not available for sale, just the complete watch. Any suggestions?


----------



## PamPamPam (Aug 17, 2014)

My mistake, the policy change starts from the 18th of November.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Best Panerai 111 Homage - polished case, brushed CG?*

I've pretty much decided I'm going to buy a PAM homage from Jackson but can't seem to find exactly what I'm looking for.

Ideally I'd like the closest MM homage to a 111.

Important to me are:

Luminor case
MM dial (MMGG would be even better but I don't think those can be bought 'off the shelf')
No date and certainly no cyclops
Seconds at 9
Polished case
*Brushed crown guard*

It is the brushed CG that I'm struggling to find. I've browsed the Jackson MM site and searched on here but not found anything.

Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Why not order MM09 and a spare crown guard that is brushed?

Or you could remove the crown guard when the watch arrives and take some scotchbrite to it to give a brushed look.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

93EXCivic said:


> Why not order MM09 and a spare crown guard that is brushed?
> 
> Or you could remove the crown guard when the watch arrives and take some scotchbrite to it to give a brushed look.


I did consider brushing one myself but it is likely to end up looking 'attacked' rather than 'brushed'.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

So, in a moment of clarity, I decided to email Jackson to ask if there was a watch like the MM09 but with a brushed CG. The reply was quick, brief and clear...


> no


so I just ordered an MM09 and a separate brushed CG.

Will post some pics when it's arrived.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

I also asked him about 40-42 mm PVD case. He replied exactly the same "no".


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

That Jackson, sheesh, he'll talk your ear off 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

oversleep said:


> Can anyone point me out to the right direction (perhaps some comparison pics)?
> I do not fully understand these words about MM case...
> After search I found out
> 
> ...


The mini fiddy is simply a smaller version of the 47mm fiddy. It looks like this...










The fiddy case was a natural progression of design from the original Radiomir. The 44mm version only exists in the homage world. The Luminor case came later, is less rounded at the bottom and looks like this...


----------



## oversleep (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you Watch Hawk 71 for the explaination

I still can not see what is the different between the mini fiddy and lumi case.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm full of patience with people, but given up with Getat. Paid for EMS, which has still not arrived in over 2 weeks.
Tracking number not recognised by HK Post or ParcelForce.
Aftership has the tracking number as "expired."
Was prepared to give Getat the benefit of the doubt, but even I'm starting to feel like I've been shafted, and now filed a paypal claim for a refund for non-received goods.

Order placed: Sunday 17th August
Invoice email arrived: Wednesday 20th August
Invoice paid: Wednesday 20th August

Despatch advised: Wednesday 17th September
Tracking number given: Wednesday 17th September
Tracking number active: --
Dispute opened: Friday 3rd October


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

oversleep said:


> Thank you Watch Hawk 71 for the explaination
> 
> I still can not see what is the different between the mini fiddy and lumi case.


Here's a better example...










Lumi on top and fiddy underneath.
Not my pic.


----------



## oversleep (Apr 3, 2014)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Here's a better example...
> 
> Lumi on top and fiddy underneath.
> Not my pic.


Thank you

I can see now...
Here are what I have highlighted...
There are not much different in overall case shape. 
The fiddy seems to have more domed crystal...


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

oversleep said:


> Thank you
> 
> I can see now...
> Here are what I have highlighted...
> ...


The old minifiddy homages had a more domed crystal than the current ones, don't be mislead.


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi there,

Long time lurker of this forum (and other watch forums!) but new member!

I ordered a 1:1 44mm homage from Getat with the following specs:

st44wt 1:1 44mm Sterile Black Dial with Superlume Watch
Buckle Style : Pre-V
Case Option : Brushed, Polished Bezel w/ Sapphire
Dial Lume : 04) White (Blue Glow)
Hands Colour : All Black
Hands Lume : 04) White (Blue Glow)
Movement : Normal Stainless Steel
Strap Option : 75/130mm strap2

So far:
ordered: September 21st
invoice received and paid: September 21st

Since then: nothing! no acknowledgment of payment, tracking number or answering of my email...typical getat you would say! Oh well, wait and see....in the meantime, I pledged on a Zelos Chroma on kickstarter (looks really sweet!)

Hopefully I will be able to post pictures of my getat soon ;-)!!

PS: I am wondering if Getat is aware of him being the center of numerous discussions (and frustrations) on watch forums all over the world...


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

tsfmlm said:


>


Hey,

Where to get this strap. This is the best I have ever seen. Soft looks and rich.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's my latest delivery from Getat:


----------



## oversleep (Apr 3, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Here's my latest delivery from Getat:


Invisible watch !!!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

oversleep said:


> Invisible watch !!!


*NO *watch....


----------



## oversleep (Apr 3, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> *NO *watch....


I thought it was a joke.... What happen?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

oversleep said:


> I thought it was a joke.... What happen?


Every day comes.... still no watch. The empty box was showing "nothing" ie that's what I keep receiving - nothing.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

If you can't handle fire and forget ordering, do not buy from Getat. Simples.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

elGrafico said:


> If you can't handle fire and forget ordering, do not buy from Getat. Simples.


Re-read my original quote in post #2313:


> fire n forget - pay and do nothing until the watch arrives, *or is overdue*.


EMS airmail takes 1 week from Hong Kong, (that's how long my clothes and jewellery take to come from there) meaning my Getat order is now one week *overdue *(as it's 2 and a half weeks since despatch on 17th September). 
Funny how everyone else in Hong Kong (except him) manage to get airmail to their customers inside one week.

But yes you're right, if you can't handle buying from a fraudster who'll take your money and not deliver, then steer clear of Getat.


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> But yes you're right, if you can't handle buying from a fraudster who'll take your money and not deliver, then steer clear of Getat.


Amen brother


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

1 week from HK? Not my experience with most suppliers and I buy A LOT from there not just watches.

You posted an empty box purportedly from Getat then later admitted it simply hadn't yet been delivered - who is the fraudster?


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

elGrafico said:


> 1 week from HK? Not my experience with most suppliers and I buy A LOT from there not just watches.
> 
> You posted an empty box purportedly from Getat then later admitted it simply hadn't yet been delivered - who is the fraudster?


I think the empty box was simply meant as a joke....he did not claim he actually received an empty box from getat...


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

elGrafico said:


> 1 week from HK? Not my experience with most suppliers and I buy A LOT from there not just watches.
> 
> You posted an empty box purportedly from Getat then later admitted it simply hadn't yet been delivered - who is the fraudster?


elGrafico, take your trolling elsewhere and stop trying to turn it into an argument.

My experience of buying from Hong Kong sellers varies greatly from yours.
And it's *MY *experience - not yours - that makes me decide that one week for Airmail from Hong Kong is not only usual, but adequate. I've given it an extra week before calling time.
In any event, it's now 18 days since despatch. Airmail should not take 18 days. 
Live with it, it's not for you to argue to try to call me out.

I posted a picture of an empty box because I wanted to show a picture of "nothing" and googling "picture of nothing" came up with an empty box.
How is a box showing *nothing *so hard for you to understand?


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

chrono555 said:


> elGrafico, take your trolling elsewhere and stop trying to turn it into an argument.
> 
> My experience of buying from Hong Kong sellers varies greatly from yours.
> In any event, it's now 18 days since despatch. Airmail should not take 18 days.
> ...


I'm not trying to pick an argument, I'm simply pointing out that you have unrealistic expectations of this particular seller, whose characteristics are well documented throughout the thread and adjusting those expectations will result in a lot less stress than you are currently expressing.

While incredibly slow, it would appear from the hundreds of photos that Getat does eventually deliver (personal experience agrees). Whether the poor communication and epically slow delivery are worth it for the watch you receive is a totally different conversation.

Edit:

Here's the information I posted when I received my Getat watch. Since we're both in the UK, it is likely yours will follow a similar trajectory:

Invoiced by Getat 25th June.
Received tracking number 15th July (on schedule with his pre-order statement).
Tracking started working 1st Aug.
Delivery 4th August.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

elGrafico said:


> I'm not trying to pick an argument, I'm simply pointing out that you have unrealistic expectations of this particular seller,


Maybe. I note your timeline, although your tracking started working 17 days after receipt, today is my 19th day after tracking number receipt.
Yours took 41 days from invoice to delivery. I'm at 47 days already.
I'm not overly concerned at the tracking number not working, but I am a little alarmed that it's showing as "expired" on Aftership's tracking site.

As I've said on another thread, I really want to be proved wrong and for it to be delivered sometime this week, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Kanun (Dec 19, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> elGrafico, take your trolling elsewhere and stop trying to turn it into an argument.
> 
> My experience of buying from Hong Kong sellers varies greatly from yours.
> And it's *MY *experience - not yours - that makes me decide that one week for Airmail from Hong Kong is not only usual, but adequate. I've given it an extra week before calling time.
> ...


My experience with Getat was very similar to yours and it took about a week for the watch to get to NY from HK, once dispatched. Getat had given me a tracking number that did not work for almost a month and only after I escalated my dispute through Paypal did he send the watch. It took about 45 days for me to get the watch after the Paypal charge went through. It's a very frustrating experience, that I might no go through with again, but I was very satisfied with the watch I received I must say.

If I know he can deliver the same quality product I'd probably order again even if I have to wait two months, but you never know with this guy and he seems to be getting worse.


----------



## chrisgee87 (Aug 28, 2014)

hi everyone,

as promised i said i would report back when my watch arrived

ordered from the manbush thanks to reliable recommendations in this WUS thread

quick glance at the time line... order 30/08/14, invoice received 31/08/14, paid 31/08/14, shipped 01/09/14, tracking via hong kong post active 04/09/14

trackable the whole time 

watch collected from customs 30/09/14 and straight on my bare wrist!

watch is immaculate, winds, ticks and keeps time. looks simply awesome. great chunky leather strap. couldn't be happier for the price paid

hope this helps

regards


----------



## BrunoGeuth (Aug 6, 2012)

Awesome watch Chrisgee87! Wear it in good health!
Is Manbush using Parnis or SeaGull or is that all the same?

Thanks,
Bruno


----------



## BrunoGeuth (Aug 6, 2012)

Nobody knows?

I am trying to understand difference between Manbush, Parnis and SeaGull in PAM Homage watches!

Thanks for any info!
Bruno


----------



## oversleep (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi
I remember someone sum up the different between these seller several posts back...



BrunoGeuth said:


> Nobody knows?
> 
> I am trying to understand difference between Manbush, Parnis and SeaGull in PAM Homage watches!
> 
> ...


----------



## paoloreboldi (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi.
I just joined this forum to write in this thread! It's a while i follow this and sneak your creations and customizations on this kind of watches... i really love your works! 
I own a strange PAM homage my father bought in 2000. It's an M&M Primo Emporio 21-68 (an italian fashion brand.. i have no idea what the hell 21-68 could mean). It's provided with a miyota automatic movement and came with brown leather strap that i replaced with a black one for consumption of the original (no, i replaced it because it looked like crap...). The numbers are very bright at night! It was priced around 200 euros.
Anyone has any info of this model? Internet failed with me to find this watch... i'm wondering to buy another one to build a different version with brushed (or PVD) case and canvas strap...
Here's the pictures. Thanks for watching! And sorry for my terrible english...


----------



## chrisgee87 (Aug 28, 2014)

BrunoGeuth said:


> Awesome watch Chrisgee87! Wear it in good health!
> Is Manbush using Parnis or SeaGull or is that all the same?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bruno


my pam homage uses an asian 6497 movement. slightly different to the seagull ST3600, i believe...


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

BrunoGeuth said:


> Nobody knows?
> 
> I am trying to understand difference between Manbush, Parnis and SeaGull in PAM Homage watches!
> 
> ...


Manbush is a shop, like Getat or Jackson. Parnis is a word different Chinese watch makers put on their watches. Seagull is a specific watch and movement maker.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi guys; I've been following this thread for sometime now, I just have one question for u guys, will the 44mm case fit allright on a 6.7 wrist? The seller on ebay is stating it as 14 mm thickness, is this right or it is much thicker?


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

daniel_h you can use my 44mm watch as reference.My wrist size is about 6.8 inches and the case thickness is 16mm.



cal11 said:


> Gruppo Gamma Rivenditore Autorizzato Limited edition of 50
> 
> My first brass watch.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you! Looks great, almost convinced


----------



## Quadcammer (Sep 15, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> Here's my latest delivery from Getat:


I think this was pretty disingenuous and intended to portray something that didn't occur.

When I saw this, I believed that Getat sent you an empty box, which is something entirely different than his communication and timeliness problems. I really think you should remove the picture.

I received my shipping notification from Getat on October 4. I ordered September 15.

tracking number doesn't work, as expected.

I'm not worried.


----------



## Karar (Jun 25, 2014)

received my second jackson watch.this time took almost a month to get the watch from them, quality of the case is very good however a small white thread is visible on the date location at 3 o'clock.I'm having a Getat coming in the mail and will compare quality with jackson
edite: seller send different strap than the one offered on his site also quality of the strap was bad ,leather was so hard


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

Quadcammer said:


> I think this was pretty disingenuous and intended to portray something that didn't occur.


I know most people lack common sense these days, but really? You couldn't figure out that was a joke?


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

arsenic said:


> I know most people lack common sense these days, but really? You couldn't figure out that was a joke?


TBH for a sec I thought he had sent an empty box as well. But I totally get what you are saying. I am never buying from Getat again. As far as I can tell the quality is no better on his watches compared to Jackson and the communication and shipping time is insane. I can't figure out why anyone orders from him.


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

93EXCivic said:


> TBH for a sec I thought he had sent an empty box as well. But I totally get what you are saying. I am never buying from Getat again. As far as I can tell the quality is no better on his watches compared to Jackson and the communication and shipping time is insane. I can't figure out why anyone orders from him.


The reason people order from Getat is because his watches are more customizable, and his website is easier to navigate. You just select the watch you want, then pick everything from a drop down menu. Unlike Military Time where you have to search through a lot of pictures to find something close. Than email Jackson only to get a "no" response. While I agree that Getat is slow and his communication sucks. He does a lot more than others do.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

arsenic nailed it.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Quadcammer said:


> I think this was pretty disingenuous and intended to portray something that didn't occur.


How else would you express in photo format that you are still empty-handed, having not had your intended delivery?
It's pretty feckin hard to post a photo of "nothing."
For the second time, I googled "picture of nothing" the image is what I got in the results (try it yourself).



Quadcammer said:


> When I saw this, I believed that Getat sent you an empty box, which is something entirely different than his communication and timeliness problems. I really think you should remove the picture.


I wouldn't have minded if he'd sent me an empty box. At least it would have shown he was attending to my order.
And no. I really think you should see it for the humour intended, as explained in the above paragraph for the second time.



Quadcammer said:


> I received my shipping notification from Getat on October 4. I ordered September 15.
> 
> tracking number doesn't work, as expected.
> 
> I'm not worried.


Great. Tell me that last sentence around Christmas.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Just to update:

Order placed: Sunday 17th August
Invoice email arrived: Wednesday 20th August
Invoice paid: Wednesday 20th August

Despatch advised: Wednesday 17th September
Tracking number given: Wednesday 17th September
Tracking number active: --
Dispute opened (44th Paypal day): Friday 3rd October
Escalated to claim (45th Paypal day): Saturday 4th October
Paypal emailed me to advise they queried tracking number with seller: Tuesday 7th October
Tracking number active: 4 hours later, Tuesday 7th October (advising parcel leaving HK on 8th October)

Convenient, that.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Chrono that's great news, my watch was delivered within days of the tracking working - next working day in fact. Fingers crossed for this week!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Quadcammer said:


> I think this was pretty disingenuous and intended to portray something that didn't occur.
> 
> When I saw this, I believed that Getat sent you an empty box, which is something entirely different than his communication and timeliness problems. I really think you should remove the picture.
> 
> ...


I think it was clever, and he's just venting his frustration. He's waited far long enough, there's no excuses anymore. You really thought getat sent him an empty box? I'm baffled. *whew*

Reminds me of this http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AypqN154glQ


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, this puts a new slant on it. For those blaming HK Post for the delays, my tracker shows this today, and it clearly shows it at the local post office yesterday (and yes it is a little local post office, not some great HK Post customs terminal at the airport).
List of Hong Kong post offices - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Don't think one could get any further proof that it hadn't left Getat's hands 3 weeks ago as he said it did.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

elGrafico said:


> Chrono that's great news, my watch was delivered within days of the tracking working - next working day in fact. Fingers crossed for this week!


Thanks mate. I'm guesstimating sometime in the next week. 
Just peeved it seems to take a prod from paypal to get the order in the post, and the dishonesty about the posted date.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

chrono555 said:


> Thanks mate. I'm guesstimating sometime in the next week.
> Just peeved it seems to take a prod from paypal to get the order in the post, and the dishonesty about the posted date.


Well as the old saying goes mate "better late than never". Although it's pretty poor on his part, i know people can lead busy lives but it's common decency to keep people informed once he's took there money & all these tracking numbers that don't work is a joke, if he had half the level of CS as the manbush he would do well!

chico


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Complaints about Getat remind me of the movie Groundhog Day, it's the same story over and over again. I'm honestly perplexed that people continue ordering from him, regardless of how customizable his watches are. 
Insisting on ordering from Getat?
Ok. Here are my simple instructions:
Place order.
Wait indeterminate amount of time for invoice which you may or may not receive.
Pay invoice if received, and mark your calendar with a paypal reminder 44 days from that date.
Forget you ordered from Getat.
Now, one of two things are going to happen. You will either
1. Be pleasantly surprised to receive a watch you forgot you ordered in the next 44 days (with an about 75% probability it will be, in fact, what you ordered)
2. Not receive your watch, in which case your calendar will remind you to start a claim with PayPal and get your money back.

Simples.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Now, one of two things are going to happen. You will either
> 1. Be pleasantly surprised to receive a watch you forgot you ordered in the next 44 days (with an about 75% probability it will be, in fact, what you ordered)
> 2. Not receive your watch, in which case your calendar will remind you to start a claim with PayPal and get your money back.


3. Following #2 will suddenly cause #1 to happen.

Edit: #1 should read: "_Be pleasantly surprised to receive a watch you forgot you ordered in the next *144* days._"


----------



## tmztmz (Feb 12, 2014)

Reasons to buy from getat:
1) 100 meter water proof case, the new 44mm luminor-type
2) c3 superlume on dial and hands

I asked daji watch, jackson tse and triconstore if they have these available, no one had. Does anybody know some other place besides getat where you can buy 100 meter water proof panerai type watch with good lume on dial and hands? Gruppo Gamma has had several nice models but they're not available anymore.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tmztmz said:


> Reasons to buy from getat:
> 1) 100 meter water proof case, the new 44mm luminor-type
> 2) c3 superlume on dial and hands
> 
> I asked daji watch, jackson tse and triconstore if they have these available, no one had. Does anybody know some other place besides getat where you can buy 100 meter water proof panerai type watch with good lume on dial and hands? Gruppo Gamma has had several nice models but they're not available anymore.


Timefactors has Precista Italian radomir style. Pricing is quite a bit higher than typical Chinese homages.

Gruppo Gamma continues to release in small batches. Need to keep an eye on their site and on FB.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

taike said:


> Timefactors has Precista Italian radomir style. Pricing is quite a bit higher than typical Chinese homages.
> 
> Gruppo Gamma continues to release in small batches. Need to keep an eye on their site and on FB.


There are others as well such as Davidsen, Dievas, MilitareWatchShop, etc

And then we have a whole lot of high quality homages such as Magrette, Ancon, Armida, Marine, Benarus and SAS watches.

I really recommend one of those instead. You'll always get a working watch or great customer support.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

My Getat 44mm 100m case. Bought back in July and took a month to receive.Never responded to my first email and I never emailed him again after that. Never tested it in the pool before but it is fine when washed with running water from the tap.Lume is not as bright compared to my gruppo gamma.Maybe due to vintage beige lume compared to c3 lume of gruppo gamma. My gruppo gamma also have thicker layers of paint compared to getat.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's my 44mm Getat sterile dial that came yesterday.


----------



## PamPamPam (Aug 17, 2014)

*EDIT: Jackson and I have agreed on a $10 refund and a new dial shipped for free. Meaning I paid $10 less and got 2 dials. I'm very happy I was able to solve this, and definitely recommend him, as any issue you might have will be resolved.*


Here's my review of my Jackson order:

First of all a timeline:

*18th of September* - After numerous emails, having confirmed the exact details of my order, I have ordered the watch
*19th of September* - Immediate response from Jackson, saying my order was fine, to be shipped on the 30th.
*30th of September* - Receive tracking number for HK post
*5th of October* - Package is shipped from HK
*10th of October *- Received package

Now I hate to start this off negatively, but I got almost a completely different watch from what I ordered.

I've ordered a sterile dial (no MM mark), with the 'greenish white' numerals, with a rouille strap that is about the same color as the original pam111 strap.

I've received a MM marked watch, plain green numerals, and dark brown strap that you'll see below (It's much darker in person, and is completely different from what I've ordered)
I will have to settle this with Jackson or Paypal (whom do I contact first?)

But enough of the negativity, I'll have to make due with what I've received:









This is the watch itself. It arrived With the stock black strap (horrible quality, falling apart after a couple hours' use) and the brown strap to the side. I have ordered the HS042 strap, but recieved this one. Watch itself was in perfect condition other than the unwanted mm logo(Which I've edited out).









Inside shot, clearer view of the green numerals.








Wrist shot. Looks pretty good to be honest, although it does look smaller on my wrist in person. I guess a 47mm would have been a better choice. For reference, I have 7.5" wrists.









Movement shot. It was in mint condition, no visible dust particles or similar, and was ticking smoothly. A warning to those unfamiliar with the seagull ETA 2497 clone: It is louder than you'd expect. There is a ticking noise that isn't really noticeable unless you're in a quiet room or if you put the watch to your ear.









Another small flaw. Some lume (I guess) had made its way on the outer part of the hand and is ever so slightly visible.

To sum up, if I'd ordered the exact watch that I've received, I would have been extremely happy. It's a solidly built watch, keeps good time(so far, didn't check full accuracy yet), and looks absolutely great.

I'm a bit disappointed that I'll have to talk to Jackson/pp about this, but this stuff happens, and I was aware of that when i ordered.

For reference, my order was:
Sterile dial MM417 with MINERAL GLASS, with the hs042 strap totaling at $90 shipped.
You can find the items on Jackson's site if interested.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Like most people have said, if you order from Getat, just forget about your watch once he gives you a tracking number. You'll only end up torturing yourself if you keep checking.

I ordered my watch on June 24, got the invoice that very same night. I received a tracking number confirmation on July 10 and after that is was just a waiting game. I had actually resigned myself to never receiving my watch and take it as a lesson learn and then on Saturday, Oct. 11 a package arrived at my door from Hong Kong. I knew what it was right away and it took a full three months after I received shipping confirmation.

Anyway, the watch looks great, although he did give me the wrong color band; I wanted black, he gave me brown.

44mm pvd mini fiddy for my 6.5 inch wrist.
Sterile black sandwich dial with blue pencil hands.
White numbers with green lume (asked for blue but not a big deal).
Manual wind.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

The coating on my bronze submariner homage from parnis watch dot net is starting to fade and wear off


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

And now my one month old tat just stopped working for no reason


----------



## oversleep (Apr 3, 2014)

Need some advice please ...
I will some picture abit later....

I just received the watch today from Jackson and there seems to be some defects.


1. The dial alignment seems to shift to the left, 1-2 mm. You can see clearer when second hand is position at 3 and 6 clock. 
2. The lume is not evenly apply to the dial and hands. Number 1,2,3 seems to fade.
3. There are few dust particle inside the crystal. (the picture shows at 7 o clock.)

Are these can be fixed simply?

Should i just ask Jackson send me the new dial or whatever part requires.
I assume I can just open the watch up or have a watch maker does it and clean up the dust.

I will some picture abit later....


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

delco714 said:


> And now my one month old tat just stopped working for no reason


I'm confused. Isn't a "Tat" a Getat?
Your sig only shows Parnis watches.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Getat is a parnis seller of sorts.. don't get the confusion.. a getat parnis? And I tapped it a few times on my desk and it's working again... Blehh not impressed


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

delco714 said:


> And now my one month old tat just stopped working for no reason


Time to put Tat's warranty to the test. Good luck.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Just wondering in anyone here has an affordable source of 37mm domed sapphire crystals. Thanks in advance! 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Sctb78 (Nov 3, 2012)

Does anyone know of a reliable source for a PAM 448 homage similar to the one below (image by m0rt from the start of this thread)










I've checked all the usual places but only Getat seems to offer the option of the blue hands and I'm not that confident in ordering from him based on some of the recent feedback in this thread.

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

delco714 said:


> Getat is a parnis seller of sorts.. don't get the confusion.. a getat parnis? And I tapped it a few times on my desk and it's working again... Blehh not impressed


No, Getat is an *MM* seller of sorts. Parnis is the name of one of his competitors, also selling MMs, also MM-marked, or with Parnis on the dial.

Otherwise you might get people empathising and trying to give you advice about getting your Tat sorted (by Getat) when you haven't actually got a Getat. 
If you have a Parnis (ie a watch marked Parnis, or MM but bought from Parnis), then it's not a Getat/Tat. What you've got is a Parnis.

Basic rule of thumb
A Parnis - an MM (or Parnis) marked MM homage from Parnis
A Getat - an MM from Getat
A Jackson - an MM from Jackson
A Manbush - an MM from Manbush
etc
That way people know what the watch is, and where it came from.

You'll know when you bought a Getat:
1. You're waiting for it
2. It took longer than 2 months to arrive
3. You're still waiting for it


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Sammygator said:


> Time to put Tat's warranty to the test. Good luck.


^^^That's exactly what I meant. Ppl are thinking you're talking about a Getat watch.
Good luck with Getat repairing your Parnis - it's hard enough to get him to honour his _own _warranties.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Wearing this one today...


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

chrono555 said:


> No, Getat is an *MM* seller of sorts. Parnis is the name of one of his competitors, also selling MMs, also MM-marked, or with Parnis on the dial.
> 
> Otherwise you might get people empathising and trying to give you advice about getting your Tat sorted (by Getat) when you haven't actually got a Getat.
> If you have a Parnis (ie a watch marked Parnis, or MM but bought from Parnis), then it's not a Getat/Tat. What you've got is a Parnis.
> ...


Wow..ok.. whew.. it's a getat watch purchased from the legend himself... regardless it's a cheap piece of crap I guess. It's working again but let's see how long until it stops forever. Mind my signature I guess. Didn't realize people get so hostile over their Chinese homagimitations


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Sctb78 said:


> Does anyone know of a reliable source for a PAM 448 homage similar to the one below (image by m0rt from the start of this thread)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got that one from Manbush.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

MP83 said:


> Just wondering in anyone here has an affordable source of 37mm domed sapphire crystals. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


cousinsuk . com?


----------



## Sctb78 (Nov 3, 2012)

m0rt said:


> I got that one from Manbush.


Thanks, I can't see it on his site. Not with blue hands anyway. I'll give him an email.


----------



## mystrat (Dec 21, 2013)

Custom Radiomir from Minotto Marina.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

delco714 said:


> Wow..ok.. whew.. it's a getat watch purchased from the legend himself... regardless it's a cheap piece of crap I guess. It's working again but let's see how long until it stops forever. Mind my signature I guess. Didn't realize people get so hostile over their Chinese homagimitations


It's not hostility, just trying to figure out what ya got.
A bit worrying it keeps stopping only a month in. I think yours is the second Getat mechanical I've read of stopping after a month.
Guess I've got 3 weeks of mine left......

Don't know if I'd trust Getat with returning the watch timely, so I'll probably take it to my local watchmaker (if only to find out why these stop) and get him to look at it, probably end up buying a movement from Manbush or Jackson and put that in.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

I still want a 42mm Radiomir homage (If only I could afford a PAM337).


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Considering one parnis coating is already wearing off abd my tat stopped once (debris in movement?) .. I ain't buying anymore and probably just toss them eventually, which sucks n I really like my tat and I hope it doesn't happen again


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey mates,

I just lost two wire lug screws on my radiomir homage. 
Any idea where I can get it from.

Cheers
Asrar


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Panatime usually has them. Ditto for ebay.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

delco714 said:


> Considering one parnis coating is already wearing off abd my tat stopped once (debris in movement?) .. I ain't buying anymore and probably just toss them eventually, which sucks n I really like my tat and I hope it doesn't happen again


Not much you can do about the coating wearing off, but for the other one couldn't you just get an alternative movement? Nearly all the MM sellers I listed sell the movements separately. I looked up the Unitas 6497 at Manbush (Getat puts those in just about everything) and they're $40 from Manbush, $57 from Getat.
Might be a way to keep your Tat alive.


----------



## mystrat (Dec 21, 2013)

More pics


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

mystrat said:


> More pics


How do you buy these? Can't find a website.


----------



## Quadcammer (Sep 15, 2014)

Checked my Getat tracking number (received on October 5), and its working. status update:

Ordered: September 15
Invoice Received: September 17
Invoice Paid: September 17
Tracking Received: October 5
Tracking Active: October 20

Should have it soon I would guess.

Does it ship with signature confirmation?

Thanks. 

Chrono55, after your long wait, are you happy with the watch?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Quadcammer said:


> Checked my Getat tracking number (received on October 5), and its working. status update:
> 
> Ordered: September 15
> Invoice Received: September 17
> ...


*Edit:*
I would be wary of those dates, he likes to state a despatch date roughly 3-4 weeks after payment, but it doesn't actually leave. Be watchful of your 45 days from payment date, so you're within your claim time for Paypal.
31st October is your 44th day, and is the day I'd put in a claim if the watch hasn't arrived.

* * * * * * * * *

Yes, mine shipped with signature confirmation, via Royal Mail/ParcelForce. I ordered the EMS option. Don't know where you are, so can't quote carrier.
He did list the contents value at $20, so I didn't get stung for import duty.

Very happy with mine, thanks. The pics don't really do it justice. It's keeping good time, lume improves in time, and well, I just can't stop looking at it. No comments on it from others yet though.
The watch itself is fantastic, and I'd like to buy another, but it's the late/iffy postage/having to call Paypal etc with Tat just puts me off.

Getat's straps are a different matter. They're nice and thick, which I hated at first (I thought they looked ridiculously enormous) but after a few days of wearing, they actually go very well with the watch, even on tiny wrists. Despite the fact he gave me the wrong colour, I'm learning to like the one he sent.

One issue I found is that the keepers for them are just too long, meaning they don't hold the long part of the strap up against the part already round your wrist and the end of the strap ends up sticking out away from your wrist.
I had to remove 6mm of keeper from one, and 3mm from the other. They're only strips of leather with a hole at either end with thick yarn thru both holes, to form a loop. 
It's a half hour job to snip the yarn, cut 3mm/6mm off one side of the keeper, drill new hole (with tiny dremel drillbits), re-thread new yarn thru both holes and refit but it makes a big difference.

PS for changing/removing straps, Getat's watches don't have spring bars - they're very long threaded bolts (with a screw head) through the lugs and the 2-piece buckle. You'll need a VERY tiny flat-head screwdriver to get them undone. I ended up having to use a rasp and grind a precision screwdriver down as even that was too big.


----------



## Aspudden (Oct 20, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> *Edit:*
> I would be wary of those dates, he likes to state a despatch date roughly 3-4 weeks after payment, but it doesn't actually leave. Be watchful of your 45 days from payment date, so you're within your claim time for Paypal.
> 31st October is your 44th day, and is the day I'd put in a claim if the watch hasn't arrived.


FYI: Paypal has changed the dispute filling window from 45 days to 180.

https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/ua/upcoming-policies-full?country.x=US&locale.x=en_US


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Aspudden said:


> FYI: Paypal has changed the dispute filling window from 45 days to 180.
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/ua/upcoming-policies-full?country.x=US&locale.x=en_US


"*Effective Date: *November 18, 2014" Not yet they haven't.

Technically, Quadcammer's 45-day limit expires before that comes into force. Could be a bit of a gamble, claiming outside the 45 day limit before the 180 one comes into play.

Even so, claiming at the 45 day mark (I found) got my watch actually put in the post.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone know how the display back comes off on a Getat or similar? Are they screwbacks or press?
Not sure how to get this undone.


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)

m0rt said:


> How do you buy these? Can't find a website.


+1, any info appreciated on where,how to purchase Minotto Marina.

Thanks in advance ;-)


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Minotto Marina:https://www.facebook.com/Minottomarina?fref=photo

Looks like it might be a Gruppo Gamma deal where it mainly kicks off on FB


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

chrono555 said:


> Anyone know how the display back comes off on a Getat or similar? Are they screwbacks or press?
> Not sure how to get this undone.


It's screw off back.


----------



## gdest (Jun 27, 2013)

mystrat said:


> More pics


What movement is inside? 
What does minotto mean?


----------



## Quadcammer (Sep 15, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> *Edit:*
> I would be wary of those dates, he likes to state a despatch date roughly 3-4 weeks after payment, but it doesn't actually leave. Be watchful of your 45 days from payment date, so you're within your claim time for Paypal.
> 31st October is your 44th day, and is the day I'd put in a claim if the watch hasn't arrived.


It has been transferred to the air carrier for departure, so I believe it is actually in the shipper's hands at this point.

Glad to hear you're happy with it, few niggles with the band aside.

thanks.


----------



## Gruppo Gamma (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi elGrafico, thanks for the mention. I'd like to clarify that this brand is unrelated to Gruppo Gamma. 
As for ourselves, we'll still be producing and selling homages in small numbers but with our Mk III models we've started taking our first small step to do it our way, and our emphasis will increasingly be on these newer case designs.









Best,
Naoki



elGrafico said:


> Minotto Marina:https://www.facebook.com/Minottomarina?fref=photo
> 
> Looks like it might be a Gruppo Gamma deal where it mainly kicks off on FB


----------



## justmikethen (Oct 16, 2014)

Gruppo Gamma Watches said:


> Hi elGrafico, thanks for the mention. I'd like to clarify that this brand is unrelated to Gruppo Gamma.
> As for ourselves, we'll still be producing and selling homages in small numbers but with our Mk III models we've started taking our first small step to do it our way, and our emphasis will increasingly be on these newer case designs.
> 
> View attachment 1784554
> ...


I really like this watch, however I'm tentative on buying any of these 44mm Panerai homages because of my 6.5" wrist.

Could you please tell me the lug to lug distance of this watch? This would aid in my decision.

Anyone else that has a 44mm homage could you please provide me with your watch model and it's lug to lug distance?

Thanks so much.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

justmikethen said:


> I really like this watch, however I'm tentative on buying any of these 44mm Panerai homages because of my 6.5" wrist.
> 
> Could you please tell me the lug to lug distance of this watch? This would aid in my decision.
> 
> ...


This is a standard Panerai Luminor case at 44mm. It is very easy to Google the lug to lug. And when you have done that, get one anyway because it sits well on the wrist and is supposed to be big.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

justmikethen said:


> Anyone else that has a 44mm homage could you please provide me with your watch model and it's lug to lug distance?
> 
> Thanks so much.


24mm lug to lug.

My watch:
Getat 44mm Superlume Base Style Sandwich Dial Watch, based on PAM 00112.

Mike, if you're worried about a Pan homage on a skinny wrist, here's mine on a skinny wrist


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> 24mm lug to lug.
> 
> My watch:
> Getat 44mm Superlume Base Style Sandwich Dial Watch, based on PAM 00112.


He means the other way, it's 53mm


----------



## justmikethen (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks for the responses guys, i've heard 50mm, 55mm and everything in between. Even the responses from the vendors varied!

Still not sure I'm sold on the 44mm, may play it safe and grab a 40mm


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

The wait is over........

Just got this in the mail (sorry for the crappy pic). Don't remember when I ordered it...beginning of July....or maybe the end of August. It's my second "Tat" and I knew what I was in for...heck if you read more than 2 pages of this thread you know his reputation.


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

justmikethen said:


> Thanks for the responses guys, i've heard 50mm, 55mm and everything in between. Even the responses from the vendors varied!
> 
> Still not sure I'm sold on the 44mm, may play it safe and grab a 40mm


I prefer big watches. Well, I wouldn't go so far as to say "prefer", but I'm perfectly fine with it. I have a 7 inch wrist. I'm a skinny guy, I'm 5'9" and 155 lbs dripping wet. I can tell you for a fact, the 44mm pam homage watch wears big. I don't know if it's because of the crown guard or the thickness, but it wears bigger than a standard 44mm watch. If you're on the fence and don't care for "big" watches, you probably won't like it.


----------



## justmikethen (Oct 16, 2014)

I find that when watches "wear big" it generally has to to with the way the lugs are curved. I have Tissot Visodate and a Oris Artelier Complication, both 40mm. The Oris wears smaller because of the way the lugs curve more steeply compared to the Visodate.

http://www.topperjewelers.com/brand...roducts/oris/artelierComplication_02733_2.jpg


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

justmikethen said:


> I find that when watches "wear big" it generally has to to with the way the lugs are curved. I have Tissot Visodate and a Oris Artelier Complication, both 40mm. The Oris wears smaller because of the way the lugs curve more steeply compared to the Visodate.
> 
> http://www.topperjewelers.com/brand...roducts/oris/artelierComplication_02733_2.jpg


That definitely contributes to it but dial detail/clutter, bezel or lack thereof, and of course lug to lug height.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma Watches said:


> Hi elGrafico, thanks for the mention. I'd like to clarify that this brand is unrelated to Gruppo Gamma.
> As for ourselves, we'll still be producing and selling homages in small numbers but with our Mk III models we've started taking our first small step to do it our way, and our emphasis will increasingly be on these newer case designs.
> 
> View attachment 1784554
> ...


I already like where you're going with the new design direction. I'll be watching your newer models with great interest. Judging by what you guys have produced so far, I'm sure it's going to be a knockout. Just try to make them a little easier to buy, ok? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Here's mine from Jackson - ordered 2nd Oct, sent 12th, received 22nd.
I got stung for UK VAT which was £3 plus £8 handing charge from Royal Mail :grumpy:

It's an MM09 but I ordered and fitted a spare brushed CG. Horrid stock strap immediately removed and fitted a Ferretti 'The Original'


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Does anyone know what the automatic movement used in the 40mm Luminor homages is?


----------



## m4ckan (Aug 31, 2014)

So i ordered 2 1:1 homages from Getat. Here's my timeline:

August 25th: Placed order
September 18th (!!!): Received invoice
September 25th: Paid invoice (debated wether or not to proceed with the purchase)
October 22 (today): Received tracking number which actually seems to be working (i paid extra for faster shipping, might have to do with it?)


----------



## mystrat (Dec 21, 2013)

m0rt said:


> How do you buy these? Can't find a website.





gdest said:


> What movement is inside?
> What does minotto mean?


This watch is customized model from Minotto marina.It use Seagull ST-36 movt.



The picture below from Minotto's page is an upcoming model.


----------



## Quadcammer (Sep 15, 2014)

Higs said:


> Here's mine from Jackson - ordered 2nd Oct, sent 12th, received 22nd.
> I got stung for UK VAT which was £3 plus £8 handing charge from Royal Mail :grumpy:
> 
> It's an MM09 but I ordered and fitted a spare brushed CG. Horrid stock strap immediately removed and fitted a Ferretti 'The Original'


that is a beautiful strap. enjoy.


----------



## Karar (Jun 25, 2014)

just received my Getat watch.
requested invoice on the 16/09
received invoiced and paid 16/09
order was send with tracking on 6/10 tracking was working one week after tracking details below

*Thu 23 Oct 2014 08:34*
*Delivered*
*SYDNEY NSW*
Thu 23 Oct 2014 06:57
Onboard with driver
SYDNEY NSW
Thu 23 Oct 2014 00:16
Received for processing
SYDNEY NSW
Wed 22 Oct 2014 12:28
Arrived at facility in destination country
SYDNEY NSW
Mon 20 Oct 2014 20:38
Processed through facility
HONG KONG (HK)
Mon 20 Oct 2014 17:04
Received by overseas carrier
HONG KONG

quality is far superior than the 2 Jackson I ordered before specially the cases quality which is much more better in the Getat. also and the ticking sound from the seagul movement is louder and annoying in the jackson.more quite and smooth in the Getata
lume quality is super nice and packaging of the Getat is lot better and the extra rubber strap is a plus
will post photos later on


----------



## Gruppo Gamma (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for your comment. 

Demand has been exceeding our expectations and to be honest we're trying our best to ramp up supply. The challenge we face is to increase our sales volume while ensuring similar if not better levels of aftersales support. We'll increase production volume/ speed *only* if we're absolutely sure we can adequately support all existing and new customers. Our team's strength is in life cycle management and this we hope would differentiate us.

Best regards



ciccio_started_it said:


> I already like where you're going with the new design direction. I'll be watching your newer models with great interest. Judging by what you guys have produced so far, I'm sure it's going to be a knockout. Just try to make them a little easier to buy, ok?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## justmikethen (Oct 16, 2014)

Does anyone know of a 42mm with a PVD case anywhere?


----------



## Quadcammer (Sep 15, 2014)

Received my Getat today. Originally delivery was attempted on the 23rd, so about 38 days from the order to delivery. 

Beyond pleased. Order is correct, watch looks fantastic, works great. 

Unbeatable at the price.


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Just got this one last week, from Octo. I'm way beyond pleased, fit and finish is fabulous. This is my second Octo from Hong Kong and they are both wonderful. I will buy again from this guy. Perfect size for me.


----------



## Quadcammer (Sep 15, 2014)

looks like I spoke too soon.

My getat with the MM writing on the face had some white paint flake off the lettering, resulting in spots on the face and uneven lettering. 

Unfortunately now I have to deal with the getat return process, which I hear is painful if even possible. 

sigh...loved this thing otherwise.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Aspudden said:


> FYI: Paypal has changed the dispute filling window from 45 days to 180.
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/ua/upcoming-policies-full?country.x=US&locale.x=en_US


This is ridiculous, I won't sell anything again with PayPal, 45 days was absurd enough, but someone can keep your item and beat on it for half a year then request a return? Completely unreasonable.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Mike_Dowling said:


> This is ridiculous, I won't sell anything again with PayPal, 45 days was absurd enough, but someone can keep your item and beat on it for half a year then request a return? Completely unreasonable.


I'm with you on this one. It seems pretty clear to me that PayPal is trying to squeeze out the lower volume vendors.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aikidoka25 (Nov 24, 2013)

my Getat built, got it almost a year ago and I wear it more than my Hammiltons. Thinking of getting a second one, RP style.

The only thing I noticed, the watch runs faster when the spring power is low.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

This one today....


----------



## m4ckan (Aug 31, 2014)

So i just received my watch from Getat and it feels very good so far. If you want a nice Pam homage and don't mind waiting a couple of months i would recommend buying from getat. 

However, seeing as this is my first hand-wound watch and i don't want to overwind it the first thing i do, how much should i wind it? Will i feel when it's time to stop?


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

m4ckan said:


> So i just received my watch from Getat and it feels very good so far. If you want a nice Pam homage and don't mind waiting a couple of months i would recommend buying from getat.
> 
> However, seeing as this is my first hand-wound watch and i don't want to overwind it the first thing i do, how much should i wind it? Will i feel when it's time to stop?


You'll feel the crown go stiff, just keep winding until you feel more resistance than normal - you'll be fine


----------



## m4ckan (Aug 31, 2014)

elGrafico said:


> You'll feel the crown go stiff, just keep winding until you feel more resistance than normal - you'll be fine


Thanks!


----------



## playtech1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Sadly my attempt to buy a PAM homage from Getat has failed. I ordered on 23 July and despite various polite email exchanges he stopped replying about a month ago so I lost patience and asked for a refund. No reply to that request, so a PayPal dispute followed and I will receive my money back in the next week or so. Disappointing. Clearly Getat does decent watches and sends them out to many customers, but I can't recommend him - three months without a watch and no satisfactory communication which suggested I might ever receive one.


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

playtech1 said:


> Sadly my attempt to buy a PAM homage from Getat has failed. I ordered on 23 July and despite various polite email exchanges he stopped replying about a month ago so I lost patience and asked for a refund. No reply to that request, so a PayPal dispute followed and I will receive my money back in the next week or so. Disappointing. Clearly Getat does decent watches and sends them out to many customers, but I can't recommend him - three months without a watch and no satisfactory communication which suggested I might ever receive one.


Same thing happened to me. I gave up on the tracking information I got from him working. I filed a dispute and escalated it to a claim. Low and behold, the tracking information worked a few hours later.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

No sure if anyone has mentioned this one, Dievas Vintage 3646. I bit pricey, but I love it. The fit and finish are top notch and the Unitas 6497 movement is superb.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

340pd said:


> View attachment 1847362
> 
> No sure if anyone has mentioned this one, Dievas Vintage 3646. I bit pricey, but I love it. The fit and finish are top notch and the Unitas 6497 movement is superb.


Very nice! Awesome looking strap as well.


----------



## gdest (Jun 27, 2013)

340pd said:


> View attachment 1847362
> 
> No sure if anyone has mentioned this one, Dievas Vintage 3646. I bit pricey, but I love it. The fit and finish are top notch and the Unitas 6497 movement is superb.


Could you please post more pictures. From sides and back.


----------



## Tempvs Ex Machina (Feb 7, 2009)

Very interesting homages and I really enjoyed looking at the custom works. 

Are there any one-to-one Radiomir homage project cases in the 40-42mm size range?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kan Enas (Sep 13, 2013)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> This one today....


Love the bracelet. Source please? Looks like a Getat but I don't think he offers this combo.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Mike_Dowling said:


> This is ridiculous, I won't sell anything again with PayPal, 45 days was absurd enough, but someone can keep your item and beat on it for half a year then request a return? Completely unreasonable.


From a buyer point of view, it could mean having to wait 6 months for Getat to post your watch before you're allowed to file a dispute. Like hell anyone's going to wait 180 days before they can have their money back.
It's playing into the hands of people like Getat, who only seems to post the watch when a Paypal dispute starts.


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

chrono555 said:


> From a buyer point of view, it could mean having to wait 6 months for Getat to post your watch before you're allowed to file a dispute. Like hell anyone's going to wait 180 days before they can have their money back.
> It's playing into the hands of people like Getat, who only seems to post the watch when a Paypal dispute starts.


It's not that you have 180 days *UNTIL* you can file a dispute. You have from the date of purchase to the end of 180 days to file a dispute. Meaning some one can buy something from you, abuse it for 175 days than say "this isn't how you described it".


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Kan Enas said:


> Love the bracelet. Source please? Looks like a Getat but I don't think he offers this combo.


I got mine from a private seller on eBay, he only had one. Some sellers on eBay who carry Parnis watches have them.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Very nice! Awesome looking strap as well.


Thank you! Red12 Swiss ammo strap. He also makes some really nice buckles. I'm very please with the combination.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

gdest said:


> Could you please post more pictures. From sides and back.


I'll get some more shots together and post them.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

gdest said:


> Could you please post more pictures. From sides and back.


More pics as requested. Please excuse the poor quality.


----------



## aikidoka25 (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice straps, like the pirate buckle, thinking of getting it but I am afraid the straps are more expensive than the Getat watch I have


----------



## Payner (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, y'all got another one. This place is DANGEROUS for the wallet!!!
I just dipped the toe in for a swan neck hand wind sandwich dial homage from the bush man. Despite the issues I was tempted to get a water resistant copy from Getat but, those prices were a little higher than I was willing to risk. So, I'll just dip my toe in the Panerai homage waters with a $79 test.
Wish me luck!


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Payner said:


> Well, y'all got another one. This place is DANGEROUS for the wallet!!!
> I just dipped the toe in for a swan neck hand wind sandwich dial homage from the bush man. Despite the issues I was tempted to get a water resistant copy from Getat but, those prices were a little higher than I was willing to risk. So, I'll just dip my toe in the Panerai homage waters with a $79 test.
> Wish me luck!


Good luck&#8230;.we're all counting on you


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

aikidoka25 said:


> Nice straps, like the pirate buckle, thinking of getting it but I am afraid the straps are more expensive than the Getat watch I have


Prices are a bit high, but his work is impeccable. I was considering a GETAT, but none come with a sapphire crystal. How is the work and movements in their watches?


----------



## aikidoka25 (Nov 24, 2013)

Some of Getat builds can be ordered with sapphire. The one I have is. The movement is okay, last max 48 hrs on a full wind. Depending on the position the sound can be audible. Also the one I have tend to be fast when the power is low.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

How about a Dievas California dial?


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Higs said:


> View attachment 1900082
> 
> 
> View attachment 1900090
> ...


Nice to see a hornlug here. Beautiful build, full of vintage-y goodness!


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Higs said:


> View attachment 1900082
> 
> 
> View attachment 1900090
> ...


That is a beautiful build!


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Higs said:


> View attachment 1900082
> 
> 
> View attachment 1900090
> ...


I would love one of these! Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Cheers


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

340pd said:


> Prices are a bit high, but his work is impeccable. I was considering a GETAT, but none come with a sapphire crystal. How is the work and movements in their watches?


Actually there is sapphire options available for some watches. Here is mine 100m case w/sapphire crystal and vintage beige lume.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Here are my triple Gruppo Gamma torpedos!!!


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

cal11 said:


> Here are my triple Gruppo Gamma torpedos!!!


Nice LV Straps ~


----------



## Gauge613 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey gents. I've been following this thread for a while (actually all 3 of them) and i have a question i can't seem to find an answer to. I'm intersted in the 44mm size. Unless one orders a mini fiddy (either form Getat or Jackson) is the crystal FLAT? I like a domed crystal either slightly or one of those higher distorting vintage style ones. I have a Ball Trainmaster eternity and my favorite part is the domed crystal (and the lume). Also, i don't mind waiting (which seems to be hthe biggest problem with Getat) but i do mind not getting what i ordered (which seemed to be a problem with Jackson). Are they both on their game now - jackson is still obviously much cheaper. 

Thanks all.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Gauge613 said:


> Hey gents. I've been following this thread for a while (actually all 3 of them) and i have a question i can't seem to find an answer to. I'm intersted in the 44mm size. Unless one orders a mini fiddy (either form Getat or Jackson) is the crystal FLAT? I like a domed crystal either slightly or one of those higher distorting vintage style ones. I have a Ball Trainmaster eternity and my favorite part is the domed crystal (and the lume). Also, i don't mind waiting (which seems to be hthe biggest problem with Getat) but i do mind not getting what i ordered (which seemed to be a problem with Jackson). Are they both on their game now - jackson is still obviously much cheaper.
> 
> Thanks all.


I'm not sure if my watch fits your question, but I'll give it a go.

I've got Getat's 44mm $119 sterile dial which you can find by searching his site under Watch : 44mm : Hand Winding and it's at the bottom.
The glass on it is not totally flat, but is ever so slightly domed in the centre - the middle of the glass is maybe less than half a mm higher than the edges.
Hope that helps.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Gauge613 said:


> Hey gents. I've been following this thread for a while (actually all 3 of them) and i have a question i can't seem to find an answer to. I'm intersted in the 44mm size. Unless one orders a mini fiddy (either form Getat or Jackson) is the crystal FLAT? I like a domed crystal either slightly or one of those higher distorting vintage style ones. I have a Ball Trainmaster eternity and my favorite part is the domed crystal (and the lume). Also, i don't mind waiting (which seems to be hthe biggest problem with Getat) but i do mind not getting what i ordered (which seemed to be a problem with Jackson). Are they both on their game now - jackson is still obviously much cheaper.
> 
> Thanks all.


Both the Jackson and Getat 1:1 Luminor cases I have have a slightly domed crystal.


----------



## Gauge613 (Nov 5, 2014)

thanks guys - i'm guessing the mini fiddy's have a more pronounced domed crystal?


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Gauge613 said:


> thanks guys - i'm guessing the mini fiddy's have a more pronounced domed crystal?


Yes. More info here https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/44mm-luminor-vs-mini-fiddy-371162.html


----------



## Gauge613 (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for that. I think I came across that before. However the domed crystal in that thread (which is what I'm after) (and looks like it's from Jackson) is much more pronounced the pictures from getat. Am I right.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

i


Gauge613 said:


> Thanks for that. I think I came across that before. However the domed crystal in that thread (which is what I'm after) (and looks like it's from Jackson) is much more pronounced the pictures from getat. Am I right.


The glass in Getat's 44mm Mini Fiddy (below) is the same glass as in his 1:1's and is nowhere near as domed as what I think you're expecting. He's got them on his 47mm range, but then I thought Mini Fiddy's are 44mm.

If you want a 44mm MM with domed glass, I think you're looking at Parnis, Manbush or Jackson.


----------



## Gauge613 (Nov 5, 2014)

thanks for that. that was exactly the pic i was looking for.

and the general consensus is that jackosn/...........'s quality is about the same but getat's lume is much better?


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Happy Veterans Day


----------



## mystrat (Dec 21, 2013)

commander moccagatta from minotto marina


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

👍


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

Gauge613 said:


> thanks for that. that was exactly the pic i was looking for.
> 
> and the general consensus is that jackosn/...........'s quality is about the same but getat's lume is much better?


Can't speak for the others, but getat's lume is nothing special.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

This arrived yesterday. Made by a friend using a movement I provided from an Invicta 2625


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Sammygator said:


> Can't speak for the others, but getat's lume is nothing special.


----------



## mystrat (Dec 21, 2013)

Commader Moccagatta model


and past model on radi case from minotto marina


----------



## Aspudden (Oct 20, 2014)

Tada! First post! (well, second acutally)

Well, finally after EXACTLY 45 days from order my new Getat finally arrived.

- 1:1 Sterile 44mm Black Base style Dial with Orange Superlume Watch 
- Buckle Style : Pre-V 
- Case Option : PVD Black w/ Sapphire 
- Hands Colour : All Black 
- Movement : Normal Stainless Steel 
- Strap Option : Seal Brown / black stitch

Everything is top notch and i am really happy with it so far.


----------



## justmikethen (Oct 16, 2014)

SOMEONE PLEASE MAKE A 42MM PVD


----------



## Skwere (Aug 12, 2014)

Good news for me as well today, picked up my Getat from the post office. Despite all the negative information regarding his communication skills I decided to give it a go, mostly because of the generally good feedback on his quality over the work of others. I also decided I would (try) not to push him for an invoice or send other emails. The story went as follows: ordered August 25th, invoice received September 18th. I then informed him I would pay after getting back home from holiday, and did as such on October 10th. I informed him about the payment and asked if he could send pictures before the watch was shipped. October 18th I looked at his website and noticed the black movements which were newly available, and asked him if he could put a black one in my watch. The only response was a tracking number on October 28th, not working, no pictures, nothing else. I checked the tracking information regularly, and November 8th all of a sudden there was information, the watch left Hong Kong. November 13th the first attempt to deliver the watch failed, and today I picked it up at the post office.

The watch was well packed, and clearly opened by customs although no import taxes (yet). To my surprise the watch includes a black movement! Well, enough text for now, time to let the watch speak..


























If you are able to order and forget, I think what you get is worth waiting for. My guess would be that Tat is reading his email but simply does not reply. Everyone can have his own opinion, but I do not mind this because I knew communication would be poor before I ordered the watch. Would I recommend him? Probably the quality of the watch, not necessary Getat itself. Would I order again? Definetely maybe, future will tell.

Btw, apologies for the crappy camera pics, I will post some decent shots of the dial when I have my camera available, I really like the PVD-brown dial-Swiss gray lume combination but the current pics do not show it properly. And then there is the thingy on the dial which prohibits straight pics..


----------



## xox (Jul 3, 2012)

hi there,
does anybody know if there is a 44mm pam MM in brass or bronze - NOT PVD - available ?
thank you guys


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

Skwere said:


> Would I order again? Definetely maybe


Not possibly?


----------



## Skwere (Aug 12, 2014)

tavo2311 said:


> Not possibly?


No, possibly would imply too high odds..


----------



## Z-FREAK (Feb 14, 2009)

Jupex said:


> After long and hard thinking I thought ... hey wattahell I might aswell get one of these.
> 
> GETAT WATCH CO. - pilot watch, marina watch, 6497 6498 movement,Custom made watch, Case set, Watch acessories
> 
> I really can't afford the real deal, so how it's gonna hurt anybody. How is the long time durability on these? Like after 2 years of daily use?


What is the turn around time on getting the watch back after you order it?

Thanks!


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

I used to follow this thread when it was in its original form (Before parts 2 and 3) and there was a lot of discussion of what the thread is questioning, 'what is the best Panerai homage.' It seems that now there is a definite stance that there are three main Asian manufacturers of PAM homages.

1. Getat
2. Jackson TSE
3. Manbu

My question is,* Are there any PAM homage manufacturers out there that still make Swiss based PAM homages? 
*
I've owned both the Seagull and Swiss versions of the 6497 PAM homages and I much preferred the Swiss 6497, but it seams that most only supply the Seagull ST-36 powered PAM homages.

I've considered putting my own together, but I'd prefer to have a professional watch makers touch on my PAM homage.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Shaunie_007 said:


> I used to follow this thread when it was in its original form (Before parts 2 and 3) and there was a lot of discussion of what the thread is questioning, 'what is the best Panerai homage.' It seems that now there is a definite stance that there are three main Asian manufacturers of PAM homages.
> 
> 1. Getat
> 2. Jackson TSE
> 3. Manbu


Don't forget
Minotto marina
Grupo Gamma
Parnis


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Davidsen (DSN) custom builds to order and I'm sure I've seen some for sale with Swiss movements.

No personal experience I can offer though.


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> Don't forget
> Minotto marina
> Grupo Gamma
> Parnis


It was my previous understanding that Parnis was not an actual manufacturer, but more of a pseudonym used by many manufactures as a way to advertise their watches. But thank you for your input although these still seem to be Chinese based PAM homages.



elGrafico said:


> Davidsen (DSN) custom builds to order and I'm sure I've seen some for sale with Swiss movements.
> 
> No personal experience I can offer though.


Thank you elGrafico, I checked him out... Didn't know he was still making watches, although it does appear that he's making more reps than homages lately...

I was able to find the Dievas Radiomir homage that has caught my fancy, and I am still kicking around the idea of throwing my own homage together with the Swiss 6497.

Here's new question:
*
Does anyone have experience buying parts from Getat? How long would you expect to wait if you are just ordering parts from him? (no assembly required)*


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

it's very easy to put a eta 6497 into a Asian watch case. 

also if u want a brass case then u need the legno cSe. or the dsn one. alternatively the maranez is a very close copy to a Pam as is the Magratte.


----------



## msp1518 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello gentleman. Great ultra long thread here and I have long toyed with the idea of a MM homage piece. But what's stopped me is the lack of any real water resistanc and cheap mineral crystals. 

Now it seems some are offering sapphire glass, but only the unreliable Getat, who quite frankly scares me, is offering 100m water resistance. PayPal will now be offering 180 days but that wont help if the watch shows up non functional. 

Does anyone else offer both sapphire and water resistance to at least 100 meters?


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi there,

here's my quick experience with getat (will post a longer follow-up/review with pictures when I get the chance):
- ordered September 21st, 2014
- opened a paypal claim on October 13th, 2014
- upped to paypal dispute on October 15th, 2014
- received notification of shipping from getat on October 20th, 2014
- watch received on October 23rd, 2014 (in France)

So that's just a month from order to delivery!! (I don't know if the Paypal claim/dispute accelerated things or not...)

The watch has the new 1:1 44mm case with sapphire glass. It came with the exact specifications (brushed case with polished bezel, sapphire, black hands, white superlume with blue glow and strap I chose on his web site. I did not test the water resistance (and don't plan to unless I am caught under the rain!). All I can say is the watch is very nice and very well built; looks much more expensive than it is; the leather strap (75/130mm strap 2) is also nice although I plan to replace by a NATO strap for a lighter and less bulky combination (will post photos...)

Despite the lack of communication and no answering to emails, I am very pleased with the watch and may order again from Getat in the future (with more patience and less worry ;-)!)

Hope this helps
Cheers


----------



## aikidoka25 (Nov 24, 2013)

A month is a reasonable delay for getting a custom watch from HK. I had the same time frame when I ordered mine in Dec 2013.


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

Agreed. I was pleasantly surprised by the overall short delay between order and delivery. I filed the paypal claim because of unanswered emails, just in case to be covered....


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Gruppo Gamma (Jun 11, 2013)

Shaunie_007 said:


> It was my previous understanding that Parnis was not an actual manufacturer, but more of a pseudonym used by many manufactures as a way to advertise their watches. But thank you for your input although these still seem to be Chinese based PAM homages.


Pardon me for interrupting your train of thought, but I'd like to clarify that Gruppo Gamma is not "Chinese based". 
We do produce, in small numbers, homages of the Ref. 6152, in 44mm stainless steel and brass cases with sapphire crystal, Miyota 8215/ SII NH35A and WR-tested to 200m or 100m depending on model.


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## justmikethen (Oct 16, 2014)

Magrette Timepieces

Does anyone know if it would be hard to replace the dial on these watches? I've been looking for a 42MM PVD case for a while now and this is the only I've been able to find - not a fan of the dial however.


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

they have a Miyota movement and the only real option u have is to clip the feet of the replacement dial and stick it on or paint the dial. there is no homage market for miyota movements like seiko.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

msp1518 said:


> Hello gentleman. Great ultra long thread here and I have long toyed with the idea of a MM homage piece. But what's stopped me is the lack of any real water resistanc and cheap mineral crystals.
> 
> Now it seems some are offering sapphire glass, but only the unreliable Getat, who quite frankly scares me, is offering 100m water resistance. PayPal will now be offering 180 days but that wont help if the watch shows up non functional.
> 
> Does anyone else offer both sapphire and water resistance to at least 100 meters?


Gruppo Gamma or Dievas?


----------



## Skwere (Aug 12, 2014)

Proper pictures of my brown dial Getat


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

Gruppo Gamma Watches said:


> Pardon me for interrupting your train of thought, but I'd like to clarify that Gruppo Gamma is not "Chinese based".
> We do produce, in small numbers, homages of the Ref. 6152, in 44mm stainless steel and brass cases with sapphire crystal, Miyota 8215/ SII NH35A and WR-tested to 200m or 100m depending on model.


I apologize for any misleading grouping I may have done, no harm intended.. Just figured you were using the Chinese based Seagull movements. Thank you for the clarification and adding some sturdy Japanese movements to the mix. BTW I checked out your Facebook page and feel pretty interested in your watches... How would I go about getting a price quote on a project I'd like put together?

I'm also going to PM you this message (thank you again for the clarification).


----------



## Gruppo Gamma (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi Shaunie, 
Thanks and please, no worries at all - we just felt it was good to clarify. 
We don't customize individual timepieces (it's part of our product life cycle management strategy) but please feel free to contact us via email, anytime.

Best regards!



Shaunie_007 said:


> I apologize for any misleading grouping I may have done, no harm intended.. Just figured you were using the Chinese based Seagull movements. Thank you for the clarification and adding some sturdy Japanese movements to the mix. BTW I checked out your Facebook page and feel pretty interested in your watches... How would I go about getting a price quote on a project I'd like put together?
> 
> I'm also going to PM you this message (thank you again for the clarification).


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

my getat makeover


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

My new Liv Morris Parnis model 2041.










MechaQuartz!


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

m0rt said:


> My new Liv Morris Parnis model 2041.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice !

I wonder if anybody is going to make the 42 Radiomir case in the Homage world...


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Bugra said:


> That's nice !
> 
> I wonder if anybody is going to make the 42 Radiomir case in the Homage world...


That'd be great.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Bugra said:


> I wonder if anybody is going to make the 42 Radiomir case in the Homage world...


+1. It would be nice to try a smaller PAM-like watch, yes.


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

My custom made Mille Metri homage


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Gruppo Gamma Watches said:


> Pardon me for interrupting your train of thought, but I'd like to clarify that Gruppo Gamma is not "Chinese based".
> We do produce, in small numbers, homages of the Ref. 6152, in 44mm stainless steel and brass cases with sapphire crystal, Miyota 8215/ SII NH35A and WR-tested to 200m or 100m depending on model.


Will they ever be back in stock again?!? I've been checking for months!


----------



## Gruppo Gamma (Jun 11, 2013)

OneRandomGeek said:


> Will they ever be back in stock again?!? I've been checking for months!


Yes in fact on 22nd Nov (i.e about 3 days ago) we released some stock for a model, and everyone who chose to be notified via email (by keying in their email address and clicking on the 'Notify Me' button on the product page - it's as simple as that!) received an email from us informing them that stock was available. In about 12 hours the watches were sold out.

The facts - we've sold more than 2,500 pieces in the last 15 months and been releasing watches every month if not every two months, via pre-order fulfillment and also immediate online purchase.
The other fact, of course, is that our production volume is low and while we do try to ramp up production steadily, we're unlikely to see dramatic increases in production volume in the near future.

Afternote: Granted there'll always be folks who think otherwise but we can only present the facts; we can't change what people choose to think about us. Even if we could it'd probably consume a lot of our resources which we'd rather invest in making better watches and providing good aftersales support. Cheers


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

chrono555 said:


> Don't forget
> Minotto marina


Ok, I've done a few searches and all I can find is the Minotto Marina facebook page. Unfortunately, no website or purchasing info is provided there, only pictures. So here's the question: does Minotto Marina actually exist?



Bugra said:


> I wonder if anybody is going to make the 42 Radiomir case in the Homage world...


I really wish all these homage makers would start making 42 Radiomirs. Those of us with smaller wrists obviously would be appreciative.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Benarus just released their 40mm Moray, and there is a 42mm version since before in rotation.


Skickat från min iPad med Tapatalk


----------



## justmikethen (Oct 16, 2014)

Bugra said:


> That's nice !
> 
> I wonder if anybody is going to make the 42 Radiomir case in the Homage world...


There seems to be a lot of demand for 42mm Luminor and Radiomir homages, I wonder if anyone will actually step up and capture that market. I hope so, I'll be first in line. I've been able to find only 2 42mm Luminor variants thus-far and neither have impressed me.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

The present 42 Luminors are automatics and not as good as the handwound ones. The overall look is like sort of cheap.

42 Radiomir would be the killer.


----------



## sciumbasci (Jan 30, 2013)

PJS Italian watch.

yay or nay?








​


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

sciumbasci said:


> PJS Italian watch.
> 
> yay or nay?
> 
> ...


Certainly looks the part. Not sure if quality and service warrants the premium over Parnis pricing.


----------



## justmikethen (Oct 16, 2014)

Bugra said:


> The present 42 Luminors are automatics and not as good as the handwound ones. The overall look is like sort of cheap.
> 
> 42 Radiomir would be the killer.


Not to mention there's only 2 models of 42mm Luminors that a bunch of different vendors seem to offer. They're much more expensive than the 44mm/40mm and look terrible. Personally I would love a 42mm automatic, but not either of the 2 offered.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Bugra said:


> The present 42 Luminors are automatics and not as good as the handwound ones. The overall look is like sort of cheap.
> 
> 42 Radiomir would be the killer.


Where did you find a 42mm Radiomir?


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

93EXCivic said:


> Where did you find a 42mm Radiomir?


I was saying if anybody makes one.

I didn't find any unfortunately.


----------



## Quadcammer (Sep 15, 2014)

Quadcammer said:


> looks like I spoke too soon.
> 
> My getat with the MM writing on the face had some white paint flake off the lettering, resulting in spots on the face and uneven lettering.
> 
> ...


Ok, so I got no response from getat regarding my aforementioned issue.

so I said screw it, opened up the case, removed the movement and cleaned it up. Took a few tries to get it entirely debris free but it now looks clean. Part of the one letter in the MM lettering is still missing a bit of paint, but I'm over it.

If you get a getat, I'd recommend skipping the mm lettering.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Not on my wrist, but it's a project...







I just expect good screwdriver:-!


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## jannen (Jun 12, 2014)

My Parnis 2042, quality is really decent!


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

guys, i kinda got a kick on PAM homages lately so i think i'd ask here. sorry if it's already covered before but with 254 pages and running...
so what do you think about bushman's 44mm titanium case? did the lume good enough or will i need a more decen relume-job? how about the WR? will it endure a vicious water activity such as washing my hands on the tap after meal?
i kinda wanted a ti case, with sapphire and sterile dial. contacted the bushman but they said they didn't have the sterile dial. was it just a matter of stock availability on their wares or there's different dimension between the regular SS case and Ti case so it's not interchangeable?
thank you.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

jannen said:


> View attachment 2232410
> 
> 
> My Parnis 2042, quality is really decent!


Quartz?


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Quartz?


MecaQuartz


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

I've been through nearly every page of this thread, seen all the recommendations and different versions available. However recently I came across these "Wilson Parrish" assembled watches out of the U.S.:

Mechanical Watches - Winston Parrish Watch Co.

I am wondering if I have simply missed mention of him previously within this thread, however, does anyone have any experience regarding his watches? Is he just reselling Parnis's or is he actually assembling them in-house before shipping?


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks like he is doing the QC himself.


----------



## sciumbasci (Jan 30, 2013)

KJRye said:


> I've been through nearly every page of this thread, seen all the recommendations and different versions available. However recently I came across these "Wilson Parrish" assembled watches out of the U.S.:
> 
> Mechanical Watches - Winston Parrish Watch Co.
> 
> I am wondering if I have simply missed mention of him previously within this thread, however, does anyone have any experience regarding his watches? Is he just reselling Parnis's or is he actually assembling them in-house before shipping?


If only there was a California no date! :-(


----------



## playtech1 (Sep 21, 2013)

After the no-show that was my Getat experience, I started hunting around for a suitable alternative and stumbled upon Singapore-based Gruppo Gamma. As I think the thread has already covered, they make good quality Pam homages, albeit with the caveat that they are made in such small quantities they are darn difficult to get hold of!

Anyway, I had my sights set on their new (I think) Mark 3 G12 Vanguard, for $300. This model is in the style of the base Luminor, but with chunky crown guards instead of the Panerai lockable crown guard. I signed up for the email notifications about stock and within about 30 seconds of getting that email, had ordered one! It arrived a few days later via DHL, packaged in a nice travel case, with a spare strap and extra screw-in 'spring' bars. A nice package.

Having worn the watch for a couple of days, I am impressed at how such a chunky bit of metal can be so comfortable and does not look totally weird on the wrist. I am trying to get used to the lack of a second hand - the dial certainly looks cleaner without it, but I struggle to tell if it's running. The movement is a Miyota 8215, so a reliable is somewhat unexciting low-beat rate movement. But without a second hand and no display back, I can't see much point in having anything else! Am very glad to get a solid back - too many affordables like to display their rather plain innards! Only downside is a slightly noisy rotor. It's not too bad though.

The watch itself feels well-made and solid. The sapphire crystal does not have any visible colour tint to it, although perhaps helped by the fact the AR isn't particularly strong! Lume is good when charged under a light, but not spectacular. Both straps are nice and chunky and feel supple - a step above what I was expecting, although time will tell how they hold up.

Overall I'm feeling pretty good about this purchase. It's more than a Getat / Jackson, but then again it's 20ATM water resistant and has some novel design cues making it more homage than copy. I'd recommend it except... they are a pain to get hold of!

Here's some pics.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

I really like Gruppo Gamma, it's a shame their marketing efforts far outweigh their production numbers and even worse they recently announced preferential sales to existing customers, making it even harder to get hold of one.


----------



## fna2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the looks of the Minotto Marina pam homages but I can't find much info. about it anywhere. Can someone help? Thanks


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

fna2005 said:


> I love the looks of the Minotto Marina pam homages but I can't find much info. about it anywhere. Can someone help? Thanks


All I could find was a Facebook page


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

elGrafico said:


> All I could find was a Facebook page


Same here. I messaged them through fb and they've now got my email so they can get in touch when the watch is released.


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

So, is a 44mm Radiomir the smallest that any of these guys make at this point?


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

diversification said:


> So, is a 44mm Radiomir the smallest that any of these guys make at this point?


I haven't seen any Radimirs that are smaller the 45mm that aren't either gens or Rule 9 watches.


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

93EXCivic said:


> I haven't seen any Radimirs that are smaller the 45mm that aren't either gens or Rule 9 watches.


I know what "Rule 9" means, but I'm not familiar with "gens."


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

diversification said:


> I know what "Rule 9" means, but I'm not familiar with "gens."


Sorry. Genuine ie made by Panerai.


----------



## msp1518 (Oct 27, 2009)

I just received notice my *Getat* is shipping. Of course that doesn't mean jack or ship. Hopefully I will be one of the lucky ones.


----------



## aikidoka25 (Nov 24, 2013)

Don't bother to check on hkpost site, just check on the destination postal service to see the progress. I started to see the progress about a week from the notice date.


----------



## msp1518 (Oct 27, 2009)

aikidoka25 said:


> Don't bother to check on hkpost site, just check on the destination postal service to see the progress. I started to see the progress about a week from the notice date.


Well I am in the United States so you mean the USPS tracking? Maybe I misunderstand.

I'm praying and begging to the all mighty Getat actually delivers my watch! I have heard so many horror stories alongside the success stories.


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

Once I got the shipping notice from getat it took ~3 days to get it in France (that was on october 2014), so don't worry ! (and it's really worth the wait!)


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TooPoorForThis (Mar 7, 2014)

an "italian navy" homage with forum-safe text here:
Parnis 43mm Seagull ST3600 Manual Movement Black D - PARNIS ASIA 6497 MVT WATCH - Parnis Watch Station - Worldwide Free Shipping!
it's also 43mm, the smallest (hand-wound) parnis panerai i've seen. i'm very tempted.


----------



## msp1518 (Oct 27, 2009)

MK_FR91 said:


> Once I got the shipping notice from getat it took ~3 days to get it in France (that was on october 2014), so don't worry ! (and it's really worth the wait!)
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


I checked the tracking number on usps's website just now and it shows "ACCEPTANCE" as of 10:53 AM this morning in Hong Kong. If I am correct that does mean the package was actually accepted by the shipping service so I am one of the lucky ones who won't have to wait months for my Getat.


----------



## aikidoka25 (Nov 24, 2013)

Collected mine in the post office this morning. So it took 2 weeks from HK to Montreal, not bad at all. And the RP homage I ordered is look nicer than I thought


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Lazy Wednesday RXW style....


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Posting this again

























To the good life.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

My Gruppo Gamma Usa LE. Loving it with my new strap with custom stitch from Aflio at Bakeka handmade


----------



## opticsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

I bought this off of Amazon for $140, supposedly direct from Parnis. I ordered it on Dec 4th and it arrived on the 18th.. I'm surprised at the quality.

AR coating on inside of crystal.
Very nice finish on the bezel.
I've worn it for 3 days and has gained a total of 3 SECONDS over the atomic clock! This makes it my most accurate mechanical other than Spring Drive.

cons:
Lume sort of weak.
Date wheel is so far below the opening in the face that it really can't be read.
Date can only be adjusted by turning the hands over and over.
Strap is not that great.
The "reserve" indicator only goes up to 12 hours, but it's run for 24 hours without winding, so I don't know what this is supposed to mean.

I'll report back after a few weeks of wear.

Edit: After a week it's gained 3 seconds on the atomic clock. It doesn't seem to be sensitive to position like most of my other watches, e.g., the gain is the same whether being worn or lying face up. It is easily my most accurate non Spring Drive watch.


----------



## msp1518 (Oct 27, 2009)

msp1518 said:


> I checked the tracking number on usps's website just now and it shows "ACCEPTANCE" as of 10:53 AM this morning in Hong Kong. If I am correct that does mean the package was actually accepted by the shipping service so I am one of the lucky ones who won't have to wait months for my Getat.


Nothing has changed. Still waiting.


----------



## HaydenWI (Mar 20, 2013)

I ordered a Radiomir homage from Getat back in October and love it, so I decided to buy a 113 homage as well. Showed up today but unfortunately he installed the wrong second hand and strap. The strap I could live with (and is easily fixed, obviously), but the hand bothers me immensely. Kind of a pain since I assume I'll need to send it back. Oh well.

Pretty impressed with the delivery times and his communication has been very quick (shocking, I know).


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

My Chocolate 359 on a Hirsch Terra Assolutamente strap.


----------



## msp1518 (Oct 27, 2009)

My GETAT showed up today. I was surprised since the tracking had not been working.


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

Can anyone whip out their 44mm MM and measure the lug to lug width? Is it 53 or 54mm?

Thanks


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

jonasbry said:


> Can anyone whip out their 44mm MM and measure the lug to lug width? Is it 53 or 54mm?
> 
> Thanks


I believe it's 54mm


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

jonasbry said:


> Can anyone whip out their 44mm MM and measure the lug to lug width? Is it 53 or 54mm?
> 
> Thanks


My Jackson case is 53.7mm and my Getat 1:1 is 53.6mm.


----------



## msp1518 (Oct 27, 2009)

On my wrist for work today. It's big, but I love it. |>


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

Aloha WuS'ers,

I'm glad I found this forum, full of great homage pan photos/ info it has really helped me in determining my choices for the Getat-watch I've ordered this week. Hoping for a smooth transaction, fingers crossed&#8230;. 

Placed order 1/5/2015 no invoice yet.

 44mm Superlume Base Style Sandwich Dial Watch (no logo)
Back case : See-through
Buckle Style : Pre-V
Case Option : Polished w/ Sapphire
Dial Lume : 07) Orange
Hands Colour : black / white stitch
Hands Lume : 07) Orange
Movement : Normal Stainless Steel
Strap Option : Vintage Wooden Brown / beige stitch


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

msp1518 said:


> On my wrist for work today. It's big, but I love it. |>
> 
> View attachment 2534746


Looks great! I'm always afraid it will be huge on my small wrist. How big is your wrist?


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

How about this one?

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.380787058751504.1073741827.140765806086965&type=1


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Not sure about the sub seconds dial printing but otherwise it's lovely!


----------



## msp1518 (Oct 27, 2009)

daniel_h said:


> Looks great! I'm always afraid it will be huge on my small wrist. How big is your wrist?


Daniel about 7 1/8.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

msp1518 said:


> Daniel about 7 1/8.


Thank you!


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

93EXCivic said:


> How about this one?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.380787058751504.1073741827.140765806086965&type=1


I couldn't open the fb page.

Is that a private project or a brand coming up?


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

Bugra,
From the FB page.. It is ELF Aigaion watch, "no more than 10 pieces will be made"


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Da Maui Life said:


> Bugra,
> From the FB page.. It is ELF Aigaion watch, "no more than 10 pieces will be made"


Oh okay I see. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## mystrat (Dec 21, 2013)

Radi case prototype from minotto marina


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Bugra said:


> I couldn't open the fb page.
> 
> Is that a private project or a brand coming up?


10 piece project. 5 cases from River and 5 cases from Esdee.

The guy responsible makes buckles. I doubt it is cheap but it looks awesome and welded lug 3646 aren't common.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't think it will be cheap either. Their cases are usually just cost as much as the whole watch from other sources.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Bugra said:


> I don't think it will be cheap either. Their cases are usually just cost as much as the whole watch from other sources.


But either is cheaper then a Nightwatch case. I am going to get one for my "grail" build.

The Esdee case is about $500 for the case.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Just ordered a 45mm radi from Jackson. I've been in love with the radiomir case design since I first saw it, and finally bit the bullet. I will post up my thoughts when I receive it, but I got it to eventually use for a build with a custom dial I have in mind. In the meantime, I will enjoy it as is when it arrives!


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Gruppo Gamma A31L on snpr whiskey patina strap & black forest buckle


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Make mine a Dievas.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

cal11 said:


> Gruppo Gamma A31L on snpr whiskey patina strap & black forest buckle


Decimas deluxe!


----------



## danza (Apr 7, 2011)

Can anyone comment on the comparison between the quality of the Getat 44mm 'new' cases and his mini-fiddy style cases? I notice that he offers the mini fiddy with sapphire (and apparent 100m water resistance). I'm liking the look of the mini fiddy ATM and might take the plunge if the case is of comparable quality to the 'new' 44mm Luminor-style.


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

looking at his site all the mini-fiddy's are







?


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi

First post -!) - I came across this thread after looking to place an order with Getat and thought id keep you updated as to the progress of my order

*16/01/15* - Placed the order for:

1:1 Sterile 44mm Black Base style Dial with Orange Superlume Watch
See-through back case
Premium Buckle
Brushed stainless case with Sapphire
All Black hands
Normal Stainless Steel movement
Vintage Wooden Brown / beige stitch strap
along with a stainless bracelet

*16/01/15* - Received order notification

*19/01/15* - Still waiting for a Paypal request - may be to do with the "pre order" status of the case with Sapphire

Ill keep this updated as things (hopefully) progress

Some lovely pieces in here as well 

Update edits :

*19/01/15* - emailed Tat a reminder to send me a payment request

*20/01/15* - payment request revived and payment made 

*21.01.15 *- Emailed confirming that the watch I was ordering was the new Waterproof version

*21.01.15* - Tat emailed back confirming the new watch was waterproof and has a 15% discount and he will send me an invoice !
*
21.01.15* - Emailed back to say thank you, but no need to invoice as I had been invoiced and paid
*
21.01.05* - Received a new invoice and a refund within 1/2 an hour of each other - turns out he hadn't applied the discount to the original order  - how nice!

*07.02.15* - Pre-order date (5th Feb) now passed so sent a polite email requesting an update

*09.02.15* - Email from Tat advising the order has been shipped along with "tracking number" (obviously not working yet .....................)!


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

n00btastica said:


> Hi
> 
> First post -!) - I came across this thread after looking to place an order with Getat and thought id keep you updated as to the progress of my order
> 
> ...


We're also approaching Chinese New Year, which has previously affected Getat's response times, I hope you don't get caught up in that!


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

elGrafico said:


> We're also approaching Chinese New Year, which has previously affected Getat's response times, I hope you don't get caught up in that!


Ah, yes, thanks - I always seem to forget about that


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Megirai:


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

*n00btastica*

Send a friendly reminder for a invoice, it seem to get the ball rolling for me.

Placed order 1/5/2015 (Getat)
Friendly email reminder, not received invoice 1/08/15
Invoice sent 1/08/15 (Getat)
Paid invoice 1/08/15
Payment received 1/10/15 (Getat)
Shipping/Tracking received 1/18/15 (Getat)
Tracking active HKPS N/A
Tracking active USPS N/A


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

Da Maui Life said:


> *n00btastica*
> 
> Send a friendly reminder for a invoice, it seem to get the ball rolling for me.
> 
> ...


Great, thanks for the heads up, ill do that now - cheers


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

n00btastica said:


> Great, thanks for the heads up, ill do that now - cheers


No problem, when you get an email that says "Your order have been shipped with care from Hong Kong." it's soon to be on the slow boat from China and you're half way home.


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

Excellent - email sent, just need to wait now .............


----------



## danza (Apr 7, 2011)

Da Maui Life said:


> looking at his site all the mini-fiddy's are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not getting the







message this end...weird.

Also, apart from Getat's updated the 44mm Luminor-style case, it seems the Radiomir (now 300m water-resistant) and Mini Fiddy (now 100m water-resistant) have both been updated. I wonder how much salt to take with these new WR claims?

I'll email him, I think.


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

danza said:


> I'm not getting the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is weird just checked back and no OOS icon? Well I don't plan on getting mine wet, i'll slap on the G-Shock or Vostok Amfb when I'm playing in the big pond, they both have served very well in saltwater.


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey guys, kinda hoping to get a couple questions answered here. I'm interested in a Radiomir style.

1) I guess I'm not entirely sure how the Radiomir lugs attach to the watch or how one changes straps. Can anyone explain it / have pictures showing the process?

2) I think I've read that some people experience issues with the lugs becoming loose or something like that. Is this a typical problem with Radiomirs?

3) What's the difference between a mini fiddy crystal and a domed crystal?

4) Do Radiomirs ever come with domed or mini fiddy style crystals? I think that would look pretty cool, but I'm pretty new to this...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joeri35 (Mar 15, 2012)

Since I'm wearing one right now, let answer some of those 

1. The lugs are attached by a screw, see picture. They're easy to remove, and once you've inserted the lugs in your strap, you reinstall them by pushing them back into the holes (in the watchcase, which will need some practice, an fiddling).









2. I've read the same thing, but mine are in hood nick. Guess its the same for all these Chinese watches, usually you're lucky, but sometimes it's rubbish.

3/4. Don't know the difference, but most come with a (slightly) rounded hardened glass crystal. 








But I've seen a few PAM homages with higher (usually plastic) crystals as well, even though experiences differ with regards to quality of those I believe.

Hope this helps!

Joeri
The Netherlands


----------



## Skwere (Aug 12, 2014)

I just notice that Getat has 15% discount on Luminor style watches. For what it is worth he also states they will be send on February 5th 2015.


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

Skwere said:


> I just notice that Getat has 15% discount on Luminor style watches. For what it is worth he also states they will be send on February 5th 2015.


Yes, I saw that too - a bit odd as he has sent his payment request and emailed to say he would send the watch 5 days after the payment clears .............


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Does anyone know the difference with Getats "New" 45mm radiomirs he is advertising on his home page? Is the case any different or is it simply that he is offering them with solid casebacks and sapphire/domed plexi options in the same cases as usual. I just ordered a Jackson 45mm, but am curious to know if anyone is aware of any differences and if this is indeed "new".


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

KJRye said:


> Does anyone know the difference with Getats "New" 45mm radiomirs he is advertising on his home page? Is the case any different or is it simply that he is offering them with solid casebacks and sapphire/domed plexi options in the same cases as usual. I just ordered a Jackson 45mm, but am curious to know if anyone is aware of any differences and if this is indeed "new".


It also states 300m WR. I'm not sure if this is a typo or reality.

If it is real it would have more WR than real Radiomir's.


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

n00btastica said:


> Yes, I saw that too - a bit odd as he has sent his payment request and emailed to say he would send the watch 5 days after the payment clears .............


From a lot of the previous post, show that's a bit far-fetch, I'm sure timing and work load plays a big part. My order only took 8 days (me so lucky ) before tracking was sent not active yet. So the 5 day deal is hopeful thinking or meaningless depending what end, of the spectrum, you end up in.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Bugra said:


> It also states 300m WR. I'm not sure if this is a typo or reality.
> 
> If it is real it would have more WR than real Radiomir's.


Well, real or not, I do not think it is a typo. Saying 300m WR with sapphire/mineral and solid caseback, 100m WR with see-through caseback, and only 30m WR with the domed plexi option. All his 45mm cases in the "Case" section are updated to the "new 1:1" style now as well, apart from the rose gold option.

I have sent an email asking if he can give me any more info on what makes the new 1:1 case different from the previous ones on offer, if I do hear back I will be sure to post an update.


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

Da Maui Life said:


> From a lot of the previous post, show that's a bit far-fetch, I'm sure timing and work load plays a big part. My order only took 8 days (me so lucky ) before tracking was sent not active yet. So the 5 day deal is hopeful thinking or meaningless depending what end, of the spectrum, you end up in.


Hi, yes, sorry - I was more meaning I was surprised (slightly concerned) it may possibly be so quick as I was expecting nothing to be despatched any sooner than the 5th Feb as his website notes :/

also updated my OP https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-panerai-homage-part-3-a-779017-260.html#post11865850


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

KJRye said:


> Well, real or not, I do not think it is a typo. Saying 300m WR with sapphire/mineral and solid caseback, 100m WR with see-through caseback, and only 30m WR with the domed plexi option. All his 45mm cases in the "Case" section are updated to the "new 1:1" style now as well, apart from the rose gold option.
> 
> I have sent an email asking if he can give me any more info on what makes the new 1:1 case different from the previous ones on offer, if I do hear back I will be sure to post an update.


I hope he didn't add HR Valve. 

Would be great to know if it's true. 300m WR is something for a homage watch.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Well, below is what I received in response to asking what the difference is:

Hello,

new case is 1:1 to PAM183, 300m/100m/30m water resistant.

with sapphire and solid case back

actually, it is made by other factory, finishing of whole case is better than previous case.

B.Regards,

Getat-watch.com
[email protected]

So it appears to be a new manufacturer. From the images it does look well finished, but tough to tell I suppose. I have actually gone ahead and ordered one, predominantly because I like the brushed case, solid caseback and domed plexi options. I will compare to the Jackson I just ordered when both arrive, and either keep one for a project or sell.

I will also provide a comparison regarding shipping times and service, for all interested, after they have shown up. I have no previous dealings with either, and was originally keen on Jackson due to what sounded like numerous delays from Getat. So far however, both have been great. My order with Jackson went smooth, and was shipped within a week.After having just sent an inquiry to Getat yesterday, I received a reply to the question within a few hours, and immediately went ahead and placed an order. Within a few hours of that I had an invoice and payment options, quicker in fact than the payment process through Jackson. Of course, I'm understanding there still may very well be a delay with actually processing the order on Getats end and getting it shipped, but possibly he is back on top of things?


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

KJRye said:


> new case is 1:1 to PAM183


OK, this brought up a new question for me. I googled PAM 183 (I'm not intimately familiar with the various models, I just really like the way the Radiomirs look) and the Google search recommended also googling PAM 210, PAM 380, PAM 388, PAM 346, etc, etc, etc. I went ahead and glanced at them - from what I can see, the only differences between the cases are the metal used and the level of polishing. Is that accurate? Are all Radiomir cases identical, in form?


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Quick update, received my Jackson Radi yesterday, very quick shipping! I am impressed with the quality and feel, although I was expecting that from reading all the notes here. I noticed a very small nick on the bezel, hardly noticeable unless specifically looking for it, not enough to complain about. The screw down crown is also a bit tight/rough. Not to the point that I would worry about it, just to the point that I will make sure to be careful each time. I only have a Seiko SKX007 to compare to though, which is quite buttery smooth.

I had asked for a spare set of wire lugs and instead got a spare set of screw-in bars for a Lumi style case. However they were thrown in simply because he hadn't had any real selection in straps when I ordered, so I'm not out any money. I'll hang onto them in case I ever go the route of ordering one of those case styles.

Below is the timeline for anyone interested, and then onto a couple quick shots:

Ordered and PayPal sent January 10th
Shipped January 16th (tracking went live immediately)
Delivered January 22

So all-in-all, 12 days from order to received, quite quick.

I will update with a comparison to the new Getat when it arrives, I have slightly higher expectations for that one. Once that arrives, this Jackson will likely be used for a custom project I have in mind.


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

KJRye said:


> Quick update, received my Jackson Radi yesterday, very quick shipping! I am impressed with the quality and feel, although I was expecting that from reading all the notes here. I noticed a very small nick on the bezel, hardly noticeable unless specifically looking for it, not enough to complain about. The screw down crown is also a bit tight/rough. Not to the point that I would worry about it, just to the point that I will make sure to be careful each time. I only have a Seiko SKX007 to compare to though, which is quite buttery smooth.
> 
> I had asked for a spare set of wire lugs and instead got a spare set of screw-in bars for a Lumi style case. However they were thrown in simply because he hadn't had any real selection in straps when I ordered, so I'm not out any money. I'll hang onto them in case I ever go the route of ordering one of those case styles.
> 
> ...


Yeah I think Jackson and Manbu are pretty good shipping wise. May I ask what type of lume this is? It looks more white than green. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

peacemaker885 said:


> Yeah I think Jackson and Manbu are pretty good shipping wise. May I ask what type of lume this is? It looks more white than green. Thanks for sharing.


As per the description on Jackson's site, it was listed as "greenish white". I do not know further details as to what specific lume he uses. It does look white in the day, and glows green at night. I am happy with it.


----------



## Payner (Apr 17, 2010)

Just wanted to comment here. Some time ago I was looking for advice (which I received) on which homage to go with. I eventually decided on going with Manbu for the basic black dial "MM" sandwitch with the hand wind 6497 with brown strap for $70. The shipping time was very reasonable (I'm in Canada so it's always longer to get here). The watch is VERY nicely finished in my opinion and quite comfortable. I was surprised just how nice the movement looks through the case back, the hand winding is very smooth and the overall finish is very nice even to the extent that the crown "keeper" is nicely tight and operates smoothly. I really like the look of the clean lines and it keeps time quite nicely... a bit fast but not very noticable. The lume on the hands is ok, but nothing to write home about and the lume on the numbers is effectively non existant... but that's ok as it's what I was expecting.
The crazy thing is that I work with a guy who collects watches a bit - yachtmaster, IWC big pilot, Omega aqua terra - and is looking for a Panerai. I was wearing my Manbu MM today at a meeting and he was very interested in my watch. I came clean and told him it was an 'homage' as I don't wear these things to "fake" it but just because I really like the looks... but I did get a kick out of the fact that a reasonably knowledgable watch guy really did think it was the real thing.


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey there,

As promised a while ago, a few pics and my impression of my Pam homage from GETAT.

It's the new 1:1 pam111 44mm brushed case with polished bezel (100m WR); sapphire glass; sterile black dial with white numerals/blue glow lume.

It took one month from order to shipping (to France) so overall not bad. It was worth the wait. The finish of the case and dial is very good; looks much more expensive than it really is. The crown guard is not flimsy and looks pretty solid; however you can wind the crown without pulling it out (but you have to pull it out if you wan't to adjust the time).

I haven't really tested its accuracy but it seems to gain a few minutes every 2-3 days....not really an issue for me; I will only wear it from time to time anyway.

I was also impressed by the quality of the black leather strap that came with it (it's the one I chose on his website so no surprises there)

Enough talk, pictures!










Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

MK_FR91 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> As promised a while ago, a few pics and my impression of my Pam homage from GETAT.
> 
> ...


Just FYI you can wind genuine PAMs with the crown lever still engaged, so that's nothing to worry about - though it's not recommended to do so.

I have the same watch from Getat except it has an MM dial and am still impressed with it 6+ months later. The 1:1 case is worth the wait IMO.

Hope to order one of the new 45mm 1:1 PAM 183 Rads soon


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

Yep I might order one in the future....Or to up the scale a bit, maybe a Gruppo Gamma G12 model when they are available again...


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't like any of the new Gruppo Gamma designs - central seconds - what were they thinking? Love their other models though and hope to pick one up used!


----------



## Jonney (Feb 20, 2012)

The Gruppo Gamma Vanguard G-13D is still available. I just got mine in less than a week ago and I love it. Of course your have to be into PVD and a California dial.


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm fine with California dials but PVD isn't my thing. Their D - Day is my favourite so far. Sadly I found out about the company a few weeks too late to get one of the leftovers.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Ascent brass, Cali dial also available now


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

I do like their brass models, especially with the green leather strap


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

I actually like the plain stainless steal G12 model with arabic numerals. I don't like cali dials and brass casss that much....but I think GG watches are more than just pam homages...maybe it is not that fair to compare them with Getat, Jackson or other popular homage brands here...


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Gruppo Gamma (Jun 11, 2013)

MK_FR91 said:


> I actually like the plain stainless steal G12 model with arabic numerals. I don't like cali dials and brass casss that much....but I think GG watches are more than just pam homages...maybe it is not that fair to compare them with Getat, Jackson or other popular homage brands here...
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


Thanks for your comment. Yes, that's our focus - not to build homages but to redefine them.


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

Bit of an update on the Getat order:

*21.01.15 *- Emailed confirming that the watch I was ordering was the new Waterproof version
*21.01.15* - Tat emailed back confirming the new watch was waterproof and has a 15% discount and he will send me an invoice !
*21.01.15* - Emailed back to say thank you, but no need to invoice as I had been invoiced and paid
*21.01.05* - Received a new invoice and a refund within 1/2 an hour of each other - turns out he hadn't applied the discount to the original order  - how nice!

Now waiting for dispatch sometime after 05.02.15


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dievas.


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

For those of you that have ordered Getat is it common that the tracking number to be inactive on HKP and USPS. I checked today and no activity, now going on twelve days since he emailed me the tracking number.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Da Maui Life said:


> For those of you that have ordered Getat is it common that the tracking number to be inactive on HKP and USPS. I checked today and no activity, now going on twelve days since he emailed me the tracking number.


I might not be the best to chime in, as I only just received Getats email with the tracking info on the 27th (Monday), but it is not live for me yet.


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

KJRye said:


> I might not be the best to chime in, as I only just received Getats email with the tracking info on the 27th (Monday), but it is not live for me yet.


Well just when I ask, tracking shows up (accepted Hong Kong) when I checked my email this morning. Perhaps when you get the tracking number your watch is in line to be assembled then truly shipped?


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Da Maui Life said:


> Well just when I ask, tracking shows up (accepted Hong Kong) when I checked my email this morning. Perhaps when you get the tracking number your watch is in line to be assembled then truly shipped?


Yes, I believe Getat creates the electronic shipping label, but then his process takes a few days to actually get the watch in the mail.


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

So, based on these recent posts, it seems safe to say that Getat is back hard at work recently. It seems that he goes through lulls where orders take forever (if they're even shipped at all), he won't respond to emails, etc. Based on recent posts here, it appears that he's moving at a more consistent and somewhat reliable pace, and not screwing up. Is that accurate?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

Not sure what you mean by screwing up, maybe someone will chime in on that.He has responded to all my (2) emails. But then again I haven't pestered him with silly question. I just look at it as I'm not the only one ordering and I just have to stand in line and bit the bullet. 

Sent from my kubo on the beach.


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

Last year I didn't even consider him as a real competitor for my business because of all the complaints coming in about him. He wasn't responding to people, people were getting crappy work from him, wrong pieces entirely, or incorrect straps, etc. After the hassle it was to even get the piece to them the one time they essentially gave up and just considered it a $200 learning experience. If I'm shelling out $200 or so, I'm going to damn well expect to get what I'm promised. I know it's a great deal, but that does not excuse the types of issues that people had been experiencing with him.


Seems like he's back in action now though, yes?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

diversification said:


> If I'm shelling out $200 or so, I'm going to damn well expect to get what I'm promised.
> 
> Seems like he's back in action now though, yes?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


That's not an unreasonable request from any buyer. Looking over the last few post, people seem to be content with the finished product. Let's hope it stays that way, when I get mine soon I'll be sure to give my MHO on the fit and finish.


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

Gruppo Gamma


----------



## v.fredje (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi there, newbie here. Just thought I'd share my experience with Tat.

I have actually been getting good response time from him.

7th Jan : Ordered

8th Jan : got email about a wrong paypal email address, so emailed him back with the correct one.

11th Jan : Payment received

21st Jan : sent a few emails back and forth about the 44mm 1:1 case being out of stock on his website. That included my watch. So I asked if he could change it to the new mini fiddy, which he did.

29th Jan : received tracking number

30th Jan : Tracking number works on Australia post website

Thu 29 Jan 2015 21:06

Processed through facility

HONG KONG (HK)


Thu 29 Jan 2015 17:11

Received by overseas carrier

HONG KONG


So all in all, I can't complain. Off course if I hadn't emailed him about the 1:1 case being out of stock I'd probably still be waiting.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Would a Cali dial in a Luminor style case look terrible?

This isn't a cali dial but similar.


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

It'd probably look great if I had to guess. Look around a bit and you may even find someone else who has already done that.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dievas.


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

Hadn't heard of Dievas before so I did a bit of googling and stumbled upon this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=250733

Looks like I may need to go back an update that comment I made about Panerai homage sellers. Also, has anyone figured out what the deal is with Minotto Marina? Are they actually a retailer? They post here, but they don't seem to have a website or be sold anywhere...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

diversification said:


> Looks like I may need to go back an update that comment I made about Panerai homage sellers. Also, has anyone figured out what the deal is with Minotto Marina? Are they actually a retailer? They post here, but they don't seem to have a website or be sold anywhere...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


He is making 100 of them. Launching at the end of February. How you get one I have no idea. mystrat who posted the photos in this thread is the guy doing it. The caseback is pretty sweet.


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

v.fredje said:


> sent a few emails back and forth about the 44mm 1:1 case being out of stock on his website.
> 
> So all in all, I can't complain. Off course if I hadn't emailed him about the 1:1 case being out of stock I'd probably still be waiting.


Lucky me I ordered on the 5th of Jan, must of been the one who got the last 1:1 ;-)


*January 30, 2015 , 9:13 am*
*Processed Through Sort Facility*
*HONG KONG AIR MAIL CENTRE, HONG KONG*


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

93EXCivic said:


> Would a Cali dial in a Luminor style case look terrible?
> 
> This isn't a cali dial but similar.


Do it. I'm sure it'll look awesome.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

While waiting for my Getat, I thought I would toss up a quick shot of my Jackson Radi after a strap change:


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

The journey has come full circle, received my Getat 1:1 44mm Superlume Base Style today,the quality looks great. Ordered 1/5/2015 delivery 2/3/2015








44mm Superlume Base Style Sandwich Dial Watch
Back case : See-through
Buckle Style : Pre-V
Case Option : Polished w/ Sapphire
Dial Lume : 07) Orange
Hands Colour : black / white stitch
Hands Lume : 07) Orange
Movement : Normal Stainless Steel
Strap Option : Vintage Wooden Brown / beige stitch


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Do it. I'm sure it'll look awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Got one on the way.


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

Alright, so I searched around a bit and tried to add to *my previous attempt at identifying Panerai Homage sellers*. If you have additional sellers, or details about sellers than I should add, please let me know and I'll update as necessary.

*Homages w/ nearly identical aesthetics:
*


*Getat Watch Co* - Makes decent quality stuff and is known for his customization on a case by case basis, although he also has a selection of non-customized ones as well.
*Jackson TSE* - Very similar to Getat, but doesn't have quite as much customization depth as Getat.
*Manbush* (there are 4 more letters on the end of this name, 3 of which are vowels; just do a google search for 'Manbush' and it'll come up) - Not well known for customizing, although I believe some customizations can be made via email, prior to purchase. Quality is typically rumored to be in the ballpark of Getat and Jackson, if not slightly lower sometimes.
*ParnisWatch.net* - Similar to Manbush Seems I've heard more complaints about quality control from here than Manbush, but that's just from browsing watchuseek.
*Davidsen* (also referred to as DSN) - This is an individual without an ordering website; he operates through email, which can be found with a bit of search on watchuseek forums. He makes higher quality stuff that can be customized but is more expensive than options like Parnis, Getat, Jackson, & ............
*JOA* - Seems like this seller is defunct. While still in business, he was very similar to Davidsen (higher quality, operating through email, etc)
*Helenarou* - Not really discussed much anymore, at least not in discussions I've seen. Don't know much about them.
*Triconstore* - I'd put on par with Jackson quality wise, less parts to order options, nice selection of full models and straps. Rumoured that this site is an offshoot of Jackson.
*Dajiwatch* - comparable to manbush, and quite possibly is manbush with a different domain name.
*Uncle Gong Watch* Manbush has another website, Uncle Gong watch.

*Homages with design changes and/or sellers with a their own branding:

*

*Momentum* - Pretty good quality, and very affordable.
*Alpha *- Pretty good quality, and very affordable.
*Gruppo Gamma* - High quality, more expensive, low quantity production operation - to get certain ones you may need to sign up for the email, watch for batch release announcements and get in on the presale. Others are easier to grab. Does some interesting stuff with different metal and changing up the designs a bit.
*Minotto Marina* - Not even available yet, but coming soon. Appears that they're going to be similar to Gruppo Gamma in some ways. Don't know a whole lot yet, though.
*Dievas* - High quality, expensive.
*Precistia* - High quality, expensive.
*Magrette* - High quality, expensive.
*Ancon* - High quality, expensive.
*Benarus *- High quality, expensive.
*SAS Watches* - High quality, expensive.
*Zuriner* - expensive, Egi homages. High $900s.
*Ennebi* - not affordable range, Mille Metri homages. The founder of the company was involved with the original. $3k up. 
*Maranez* - the Bangla is a Mille Metri homage and the Rawai is a big Egi homage. Reasonably priced.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

diversification said:


> Alright, so I searched around a bit and tried to add to *my previous attempt at identifying Panerai Homage sellers*. If you have additional sellers, or details about sellers than I should add, please let me know and I'll update as necessary.
> 
> *Homages w/ nearly identical aesthetics:
> *
> ...


Very nice. Couple more that definitely warrant being added to this list, both of which I've dealt with and had good transactions with:

Triconstore: I'd put on par with Jackson quality wise, less parts to order options, nice selection of full models and straps. Rumoured that this site is an offshoot of Jackson.

Dajiwatch: comparable to manbush, and quite possibly is manbush with a different domain name.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

diversification said:


> Alright, so I searched around a bit and tried to add to *my previous attempt at identifying Panerai Homage sellers*. If you have additional sellers, or details about sellers than I should add, please let me know and I'll update as necessary.
> 
> *Homages w/ nearly identical aesthetics:
> *
> ...


Manbush has another website, Uncle Gong watch.

Then for homages with design changes, there are also

Zuriner- expensive, Egi homages. High $900s.
Ennebi- not affordable range, Mille Metri homages. The founder of the company was involved with the original. $3k up. 
Maranez- the Bangla is a Mille Metri homage and the Rawai is a big Egi homage. Reasonably priced.

Those are the only other ones that I can think of that are complete watch builders.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

diversification said:


> ...[*]*Gruppo Gamma* - High quality, more expensive, low quantity production operation - to get certain ones you need to sign up for the email, watch for batch release announcements and pounce immediately via presale. Does some interesting stuff with different metal and changing up the designs a bit.


Brass ones have been readily available for the past couple of weeks direct from Singapore or through the US dealer.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

diversification said:


> Alright, so I searched around a bit and tried to add to *my previous attempt at identifying Panerai Homage sellers*. If you have additional sellers, or details about sellers than I should add, please let me know and I'll update as necessary.
> 
> *Homages w/ nearly identical aesthetics:
> *
> ...


Nice list.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

This today....


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

Awesome list, very useful, thanks


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Received my Getat Radi today, his new "1:1" case, brushed, with a solid caseback and domed plexi on the front. I ordered it with a brown croc-patterned strap, and he also included a plain black strap with it for free.

Timeline:

Placed order January 20th
Paid Invoice January 21st
Tracking number sent from Getat January 27th
Tracking Live January 29th
Delivered February 6th

Just a quick snapshot for the moment, when I have more time I will do a closer comparison with my Jackson Radi. First impressions so far is that it is definitely higher quality. The case feels heavier and more substantial, and the lugs feel tighter and more secure. The crown threads beautifully, comparative to my SKX007, and even the movement feels like it winds nicer than the Jackson, surprisingly (maybe I just got a bit of a dud from Jackson). The dial is similar, though I have not had a chance to compare the lume. The brushed finish is nice and even. I find the dial numbers get cut off slightly due to the domed plexi, depending on the angle of viewing. The strap is also higher quality than the one sent from Jackson. The case shape is slightly different, sharper angles on the Getat. Overall I am very happy with the the Getat.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

KJRye said:


> Received my Getat Radi today, his new "1:1" case, brushed, with a solid caseback and domed plexi on the front. I ordered it with a brown croc-patterned strap, and he also included a plain black strap with it for free.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> ...


Looks great !


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dievas Calfornia dial on ammo strap.


----------



## flexoffender (Jun 16, 2014)

Loved my PAM Homage build with the exhibition casebook and swan-neck movement on a C&B strap


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> Dievas Calfornia dial on ammo strap.


Is this the same one a few pages back?


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Very nice. Couple more that definitely warrant being added to this list, both of which I've dealt with and had good transactions with:
> 
> Triconstore: I'd put on par with Jackson quality wise, less parts to order options, nice selection of full models and straps. Rumoured that this site is an offshoot of Jackson.
> 
> Dajiwatch: comparable to manbush, and quite possibly is manbush with a different domain name.


Dajiwatch is wangxiaohong522 on Ebay. not to say Manbush isn't the same also.


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

Some cracking watches in here - cant wait for mine now !

Just had an email from Tat :



> HI,
> 
> Your order have been shipped with care from Hong Kong,
> 
> ...


So timeline so far:



n00btastica said:


> *16/01/15* - Placed the order for:
> 
> 1:1 Sterile 44mm Black Base style Dial with Orange Superlume Watch
> See-through back case
> ...


----------



## jonnyrocket (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't know if this is ok to post, but I'm selling both of my Hommages. Let me know if you are interested!


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks - but I have far too many watches as it is (did I just say that out loud ?!!?) - they do look nice, but ill wait for my new Getat, thanks anyway


----------



## Breill (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I've been looking at these homage for a while and thanks to you I jumped in with Getat, which is my first homage (I own a JLC Duoface and a Longines LLD).
I've been a bit turned off by all the scary stories about Getat's highs and lows, but after 2 emails to which he responded very quickly, I decided I would give it a chance!

So here's my time line :

Jan 25th -order placed on a brushed 1:1 MM, black sandwich dial with black hands and C3 lume, delivery to France...!! 
-> emailed Tat to tell him that my sending adresse was wrong, Tat answered right away
Invoice mail received, payment made with special discount (pre order, he says all will be sent on Feb 5th)

between Jan 26th - Feb 5th : couple of emails regarding the movement and finishing, again he answered very quickly

Feb 6th : the watch should have been sent according to the info displayed on his site, so I send him an email to confirm&#8230; he replies that he will send me a tracking number tonight

Feb 9[SUP]th[/SUP] : email received, Your order have been shipped with care from Hong Kong. tracking number provided but not working yet.

So far, so good, to be continued&#8230;


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

jonnyrocket said:


> I don't know if this is ok to post, but I'm selling both of my Hommages. Let me know if you are interested!


Im interested.


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm not a fan of this design (probably because my wrist is too small), but I came across this one here in WUS and I really liked it:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-pam-watch-style-x-flottiglia-mas-1399866.html


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

ChronoTraveler said:


> I'm not a fan of this design (probably because my wrist is too small), but I came across this one here in WUS and I really liked it:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-pam-watch-style-x-flottiglia-mas-1399866.html


It's certainly interesting, but I'd note that it's a 47mm, so it'll be just as big as the larger ones that are frequently discussed in this thread. Doesn't mean you can't like it more than these ones, I'm just pointing out that you shouldn't necessarily pursue that style either if you're worried about these being too large.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

diversification said:


> It's certainly interesting, but I'd note that it's a 47mm, so it'll be just as big as the larger ones that are frequently discussed in this thread. Doesn't mean you can't like it more than these ones, I'm just pointing out that you shouldn't necessarily pursue that style either if you're worried about these being too large.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


From what I have seen the Egi/ Sub case wears bigger then a 47mm Radi.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

My 47mm RWC EGI - Retrospect 1938A mechanical watch


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Getat 111 case, sapphire crystal, ST36 movement.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Has anyone ordered Maranez Rawai. Seems good value.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

S.Nair said:


> Has anyone ordered Maranez Rawai. Seems good value.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/maranez-did-again-new-rawai-1500834.html

Several people in this thread have.


----------



## Breill (Feb 9, 2015)

sorcer said:


> View attachment 2918866
> View attachment 2918890
> View attachment 2918906
> 
> ...


Looks good!
What lume did you chose?


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Breill said:


> Looks good!
> What lume did you chose?


It is a superlume option, both hands and the dial.


----------



## Breill (Feb 9, 2015)

sorcer said:


> It is a superlume option, both hands and the dial.


is it C3? 
I have chosen C3 for mine (hasn't arrived yet) and I'm afraid it will look too green...


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Breill said:


> is it C3?
> I have chosen C3 for mine (hasn't arrived yet) and I'm afraid it will look too green...


On getat's website it is called 'White Superlume', so I guess it is not C3.


----------



## Breill (Feb 9, 2015)

anyone has getat C3? Does it actually look green?


----------



## Bammu (Feb 11, 2015)

Eagerly waiting for this...

44mm Superlume Base Style Sandwich Dial Watch
Back case : See-through
Buckle Style : Pre-V
Case Option : (Pre Order) Brushed, Polished Bezel w/ Sapphire (15% discount off)
Dial Lume : 03) White Superlume
Hands Colour : Blue
Hands Lume : 03) White Superlume
Movement : Normal Stainless Steel

I also needed to ask if my watch has been shipped and I received email two days ago with tracking number (tracking number does not work)


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

Bammu said:


> Eagerly waiting for this...
> 
> 44mm Superlume Base Style Sandwich Dial Watch
> Back case : See-through
> ...


Very nice and tracking number not working is pretty much par for the course !


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Morton (Jan 25, 2015)

So... I've been reading this thread and the previous 'Best Panerai Homage (Part 2) for quite some time now, weeks it seems, or months, perhaps years... It seems that I've lost track of time. I'm now fully immersed, I've gone 'perma' in relation to Panerai homages. I've become quite obsessive about getting one, getting the right one that is and perhaps some day I'll get myself the real deal.

To better understand this obsession I've been schooling myself in the fascinating history of Panerai from its humble beginnings in 1860 as a small watch workshop based in Florence, to its partnership with the Royal Italian Navy and the subsequent development of the classic, masculine designs that we all love; the Radiomir, Radiomir 1940, Luminor, Luminor 1950 and others during the 1930's 1940's and 1950's. These are truly timeless designs!

So who to purchase my homage watch from? Members seem to have a number of favourites; Man Bush, Daji, Jackson, JOA, Getat and Davidsen come to mind. It seems that Getat is by far the most popular and also the most disliked due to his non existent (in many cases) customer service/communication. It sounds like he produces quality watches most of the time but there are also a few horror stories to offset this. One thing I dislike about Getat and Jackson, and its only a small thing but I don't like that they have 'REG. T.M.' on their crown guard. It is too similar to 'T.M. REG' as seen on Officine Panerai. For me two of these dealers stand out, Man Bush (in the budget 'Parnis' range) and the watch maker Davidsen in the mid range. Both appear to have outstanding customer service and quality products. Davidsen especially seems to take pride in building what the customer wants and I have yet to read a negative comment about him.

So I've decided to roll with Davidsen but in the meantime I pulled the trigger on a Parnis homage to the Radiomir 1940 (Gen pictured below and Parnis further down).









I purchased this one on the bay, before I became more familiar with Man Bush, Daji etc and their ease of online purchasing. I have a couple of Parnis'ssss, a 50mm U Boat homage and a Big Pilot. I've not had any problems with either and have had them for over a year so I wasn't too concerned making this purchase.

I like this Parnis homage partly because it has a comfortable flat crown, not a sharp vintage pilot style crown. I might get the dial swapped out for something sterile. Interestingly, the bay seller that I purchased it off of Xiaosong12580 stated that he also had an online shop and directed me to unclegongwatch.com and when I clicked on that link I was taken to Man Bush Shop and this appears to be different to Man Bush.com...









I've been in contact with Davidsen and he has agreed to make me a watch to my specifications.

I've asked for;

-Case: 47mm brushed steel, polished bezel with crown guard at 9. Sterile crown guard. Clear back with spare all stainless back.

-Movement: ST3600 movement decoration.

-Dial: Sterile, sandwich, black with gold details, vintage superlume, no seconds sub dial

-Glass: High domed, sapphire with non reflective coating

-Hands: Gold pencil style, to match the dial details.

He has sent me a pic of what it will look like, as below. He states he will get back to me about payment once the watch has been built. That was a couple of days ago.









I've already purchased a thick 5.5m; antique brown strap for it, as pictured below. The excitement is building!!


----------



## Breill (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes indeed n00btastica, but chinese new year is coming up, he'd better get moving...!!!!
Mine doesn't work either, I asked him and he said it needs about a day to get working... it's now been 3 days, and it still doesn't work.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Breill said:


> anyone has getat C3? Does it actually look green?


It's white, generally, until you get any light on it and then it takes on a green tint.
Wearing mine indoors at the pc right now and it's white. But if I go outside with it, it'll be bright green v quickly.


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

Breill said:


> Yes indeed n00btastica, but chinese new year is coming up, he'd better get moving...!!!!
> Mine doesn't work either, I asked him and he said it needs about a day to get working... it's now been 3 days, and it still doesn't work.


From experience its not uncommon for it not to register for most (if not all) of the journey :roll:

Still nothing showing on mine either, but im also starting to check the UK tracking services as they may show it quicker than the HK tracking site ....................


----------



## Breill (Feb 9, 2015)

chrono555 said:


> It's white, generally, until you get any light on it and then it takes on a green tint.
> Wearing mine indoors at the pc right now and it's white. But if I go outside with it, it'll be bright green v quickly.


Thanks, that's a bit of a relief... I don't want it to look green all the time.
I think I won't be disappointed!


----------



## Breill (Feb 9, 2015)

n00btastica said:


> From experience its not uncommon for it not to register for most (if not all) of the journey :roll:
> 
> Still nothing showing on mine either, but im also starting to check the UK tracking services as they may show it quicker than the HK tracking site ....................


Yeah... except that he might as well give us invalid or valid tracking numbers but not give the parcel to the post until the end of chinese new year, like it happeped to many on this forum and elsewhere, delaying the whole thing for an other couple of weeks or so! I don't want that to happen. We have no proof he actually handed it to the post, and many testimonials about the fact that he takes time between the moment he gives a tracking number and the moment when he gives the parcel to the HK post.

Dealing with getat is all about patience and temper...


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

Breill said:


> Dealing with Chinese watch sellers is all about patience and temper...


Fixed that for you


----------



## Breill (Feb 9, 2015)

you must be right


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

Is the Chinese New Year just one day or is it something that will affect Tat's schedule for a while?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Breill (Feb 9, 2015)

diversification said:


> Is the Chinese New Year just one day or is it something that will affect Tat's schedule for a while?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


19th of february but CNY is the heck of a nuisance. I buy furniture for a big french retailer company, and some of our big suppliers are chinese. You can count between two to three weeks of disruption around this date, starting around the 15th or even earlier.... the worst time of the year to buy something from China, in short. If it's not sent out before, we will have to wait a looooooooong time!


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

OK, so essentially if I haven't ordered yet, I may as well wait til the end of February to ensure Tat isn't too distracted with CNY hoopla when my order arrives?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Breill (Feb 9, 2015)

well... that's definitely a blackout zone


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

S.Nair said:


> Has anyone ordered Maranez Rawai. Seems good value.


Just been reading the thread linked below your post and couldn't resist ! Pulled the trigger on a steel blue with Cali dial


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

n00btastica said:


> Just been reading the thread linked below your post and couldn't resist ! Pulled the trigger on a steel blue with Cali dial


I'm so close as well!


----------



## Morton (Jan 25, 2015)

Davidsen tells me that my watch is ready to be shipped  We've exchanged 19 emails over the past 4 days ensuring that I get what I want. Now I just have to sort out the transfer of $260 USD...


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

Morton said:


> Davidsen tells me that my watch is ready to be shipped  We've exchanged 19 emails over the past 4 days ensuring that I get what I want. Now I just have to sort out the transfer of $260 USD...


Is the Davidsen water proof?


----------



## Morton (Jan 25, 2015)

fofofomin said:


> Is the Davidsen water proof?


Judging by what other members have said, "yes". But you might have to stipulate that when its ordered. It looks like he can do 30 metres according to this thread. It's not something that I considered 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/pam127-1950-davidsen-dsn-homage-experience-220453.html


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

fofofomin said:


> I'm so close as well!


Well impressed so far - placed the order last night at 7.30pm (UK time) expecting to have to sit out CNY and just had an order shipped note along with Fedex tracking number !

Very impressed so far


----------



## Morton (Jan 25, 2015)

Who have you ordered from?


----------



## Breill (Feb 9, 2015)

I just replied to Tat telling me that it takes one day for the tracking number to operate.... here's my reply, I'll keep you informed with his answer //

Hello,It's been 4 days now and it still doesn't work. Chinese new year is coming up, and apparently I am not the only one in this situation.
What is the matter?
Thank you.
Best regards,


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dievas.


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

Morton said:


> Who have you ordered from?


MARANEZ

Delivery due on Monday :-!


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Morton said:


> Judging by what other members have said, "yes". But you might have to stipulate that when its ordered. It looks like he can do 30 metres according to this thread. It's not something that I considered
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/pam127-1950-davidsen-dsn-homage-experience-220453.html


To be honest, my biggest issue with Davidsen is his quite obvious dealings in exact replica/knock-off watches. Although he does great work from what I have seen, when you go to his site he does not hide the fact that he specializes in producing very high-quality 1:1 knockoff Panerais. Although Getat/Jackson/Manbush may very well do the same thing, at least they do not advertise so, and from all appearances stick with un-branded/off-branded "homages".

I understand that the opinions on the differences between homages and replicas/knock-offs vary considerably, but Davidsen is clearly a dealer in the latter, and I do not feel comfortable supporting such a business.

No judgement at all on you or your purchase, and I am sure yours will be a beautiful homage. I look forward to seeing how it might compare to the Getats and Jacksons considering the increased cost.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

KJRye said:


> To be honest, my biggest issue with Davidsen is his quite obvious dealings in exact replica/knock-off watches.


Or counterfeits, as they're known as.

At least Getat and the other hom makers either do sterile dials, or they stick to MM-marked. Hardly any of the Panerais have MM, they usually have Luminor Marina.


----------



## Morton (Jan 25, 2015)

KJRye said:


> To be honest, my biggest issue with Davidsen is his quite obvious dealings in exact replica/knock-off watches. Although he does great work from what I have seen, when you go to his site he does not hide the fact that he specializes in producing very high-quality 1:1 knockoff Panerais. Although Getat/Jackson/Manbush may very well do the same thing, at least they do not advertise so, and from all appearances stick with un-branded/off-branded "homages".
> 
> I understand that the opinions on the differences between homages and replicas/knock-offs vary considerably, but Davidsen is clearly a dealer in the latter, and I do not feel comfortable supporting such a business.
> 
> No judgement at all on you or your purchase, and I am sure yours will be a beautiful homage. I look forward to seeing how it might compare to the Getats and Jacksons considering the increased cost.


Fair enough  I'm sorting out Western Union now so hoping to have it in the next couple of weeks. It better be great!


----------



## Morton (Jan 25, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> Dievas.
> 
> View attachment 2947482
> View attachment 2947490


Nice! Great strap too. I gather that it was manufactured in the last 7 years? And does it use a Swiss movement?


----------



## Morton (Jan 25, 2015)

n00btastica said:


> MARANEZ
> 
> Delivery due on Monday :-!


I like the look of those brass cases! I imagine they will age very well. Do you know if they are solid or plated?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Morton said:


> I like the look of those brass cases! I imagine they will age very well. Do you know if they are solid or plated?


Solid brass. I am not aware of any brass-plated cases. Usually it's the other way around: brass case plated with a more noble metal.


----------



## Morton (Jan 25, 2015)

old skool said:


> I am embarking on another custom project, and I am looking for someone who can do quality lume and dial work. I want to produce a well aged and faded look on a tobacco dial, with aged, cracked lume. Any suggestions?
> 
> Here are some photos of my past custom projects:
> 
> ...


Wow! Incredible watches and superb photography. Davidsen certainly came through for you, I hope he comes through for me too 8) And really excellent straps by the way.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Just wanted to report my latest Getat transaction. Order some parts on the 30th, invoiced and paid within 24 hours, shipped on the 2nd, arrived on the 10th. Tracking didn't start working until the 8th.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks Ciccio, that's good info


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

Morton said:


> Wow! Incredible watches and superb photography. Davidsen certainly came through for you, I hope he comes through for me too 8) And really excellent straps by the way.


Those pvd luminor homages look insane!


----------



## Tony Martinovic (Feb 10, 2015)

Where do I get them Davidsen and are they expensive? They looks real nice, probably the best I´ve seen when it comes to Panerai homages...


----------



## Morton (Jan 25, 2015)

Tony Martinovic said:


> Where do I get them Davidsen and are they expensive? They looks real nice, probably the best I´ve seen when it comes to Panerai homages...


Google 'hommage watches for everybody' (same spelling)  260USD for the the build I specced to him. I understand he can do Swiss movements for around 400USD, or at least he has in the past....


----------



## Morton (Jan 25, 2015)

Advice needed. To anyone who has the Radiomir style case; does that sharp looking crown dig into your wrist when wearing it on your left hand? I have a big pilot with a large sharp crown that gives me grief when I wear it on my left hand... See pic of Radiomir below (Davidsen Titanium 47mm)


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Morton said:


> Advice needed. To anyone who has the Radiomir style case; does that sharp looking crown dig into your wrist when wearing it on your left hand? I have a big pilot with a large sharp crown that gives me grief when I wear it on my left hand... See pic of Radiomir below (Davidsen Titanium 47mm)
> 
> View attachment 2963722


I'm not a fan of the onion crown. Don't like the look and I find them uncomfortable. DSN sells 2533 homages with a flatter crown, that I like much, much more. I used one of those crowns in one of my own builds - replacing the stock onion crown.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Morton (Jan 25, 2015)

ciccio_started_it said:


> I'm not a fan of the onion crown. Don't like the look and I find them uncomfortable. DSN sells 2533 homages with a flatter crown, that I like much, much more. I used one of those crowns in one of my own builds - replacing the stock onion crown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Are yes, the Radiomir 1940 homage with the flat crown, I much prefer this. That is a great build and what an awesome kick-ass dial you've put together! What's the pic in the centre? Kind of looks like an eagle. I like the gold bezel matching the gold hands, it really has an authentic vintage look to it, good work! *


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Morton said:


> *Are yes, the Radiomir 1940 homage with the flat crown, I much prefer this. That is a great build and what an awesome kick-ass dial you've put together! What's the pic in the centre? Kind of looks like an eagle. I like the gold bezel matching the gold hands, it really has an authentic vintage look to it, good work! *


Thanks! It's a custom dial I had made. The eagle and crown are from the coat of arms of the Regia Marina.


----------



## Morton (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh I forgot that I had ordered a watch from Man Bush before I decided to order from Davidsen. Well my Man Bush arrived 2 days ago and it only took 8 days to get here from the time I ordered and paid for it. After unpacking it I wound it and as I write this it's still ticking along, 54 hours later! It's dropped a minute over the last 54 hours, I can live with that especially given the price of 122USD delivered! First impressions are very good. It's 47mm with a clear back. The screws are all tight, the crown is solid and tight and located beside the 9, as I ordered (to avoid wrist irritation), it has an ok leather strap (although I am awaiting delivery of a new Kastanova strap), the dial is coffee coloured as specified (sorry about my photos, they make it look almost black), the gold hands match the deep numerals and indices, the hour, minute and second hands look like a set, the bezel is nicely polished. If I get up really close with a magnifying glass then there are parts of the brushed case that could have been finished a little better but its really not noticeable. It has pretty good lume and the Seagull ST6000 movement is fine looking with blue screws and Geneva stripes.

Overall I'm pretty damn impressed with Man Bush's service and the watch!

Note: I removed 'Marina' from the dial for this thread.


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

So, after the email from Tat on the 9th Feb advising of the tracking number and it being shipped and no info showing on the Hong Kong Post tracking page, low and behold this morning :










Note the date of the 16th !

So an updated timeline:

*16/01/15* - Placed the order for:

1:1 Sterile 44mm Black Base style Dial with Orange Superlume Watch
See-through back case
Premium Buckle
Brushed stainless case with Sapphire
All Black hands
Normal Stainless Steel movement
Vintage Wooden Brown / beige stitch strap
along with a stainless bracelet

*16/01/15* - Received order notification

*19/01/15* - Still waiting for a Paypal request - may be to do with the "pre order" status of the case with Sapphire

Ill keep this updated as things (hopefully) progress

Some lovely pieces in here as well 

Update edits :

*19/01/15* - emailed Tat a reminder to send me a payment request

*20/01/15* - payment request revived and payment made 

*21.01.15 *- Emailed confirming that the watch I was ordering was the new Waterproof version

*21.01.15* - Tat emailed back confirming the new watch was waterproof and has a 15% discount and he will send me an invoice !
*
21.01.15* - Emailed back to say thank you, but no need to invoice as I had been invoiced and paid
*
21.01.05* - Received a new invoice and a refund within 1/2 an hour of each other - turns out he hadn't applied the discount to the original order  - how nice!

*07.02.15* - Pre-order date (5th Feb) now passed so sent a polite email requesting an update

*09.02.15* - Email from Tat advising the order has been shipped along with "tracking number" (obviously not working yet .....................)!

*16.02.15* - Tracking details finally register on the Hong Kong Post tracking website as posted on the 16th February (CNY or Tat being slack and economical with the truth?)

Will keep you updated ..............


----------



## Breill (Feb 9, 2015)

I got the same as you, this morning as well.... posted on the 16th!
Looks like Tat has posted all his pre-sale orders the 16th in spite of the 5th. Well, that's before chinese new year, good thing for us!


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

Glad you got yours through as well - hopefully should clear China in the next few days and miss the 19th 

Thankfully I should have my new Maranez in the next few hours to tide me over


----------



## Bammu (Feb 11, 2015)

Breill said:


> I got the same as you, this morning as well.... posted on the 16th!
> Looks like Tat has posted all his pre-sale orders the 16th in spite of the 5th. Well, that's before chinese new year, good thing for us!


Same story here! I was little bit suspicious about the 5th day delivery and it looks like that my doubts were true.


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

Yep, looks like they are finally moving


----------



## Breill (Feb 9, 2015)

Well, I didn't get that much detail but I didn't pick EMS that's probably why.

I bet Tat must be well known in his post office, coming once every 3 weeks to deposit 500 parcels... :-d


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

ha ha !

Also now showing on Pacelforce (UK tracking website) !


----------



## Morton (Jan 25, 2015)

This is an odd watch that uses a flying tourbillion Seagull ST8000 movement and sells for 1099USD.

Here are specs from the website;

New Flying Tourbillon watch

Stainless Steel The Real 360 degree TOURBILLON Men Wristwatch

Movement : hand wind tourbillon Movement (seagull ST8000)
Case : steel case and display back and 7.5mm wide big crown 
Dial : black dial without brand 
Glass: Curve Sapphire 
Strap : 26mm wide real leather strap with steel buckle 
Size : 45mm wide excluding the crown, lugs to lugs 54mm,thickness 12.mm
Waterproof : 3ATM


----------



## David-Es (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi everyone, emailed Tat 4 days prior to ordering a watch ref waiting time for a custom made watch. His response was (now, can send about 6 days, no holiday in Chinese New years). Looking forward to receiving the following-

44mm Mini Fiddy Marina Militare Black Dial with Superlume Watch
Buckle Style : Pre-V
Case Option : Brushed w/ Sapphire
Dial Lume : 02) Gray (US)
Hands Colour : Silver
Hands Lume : 03) White Superlume
Hands style : Normal Hands
Movement : Normal Stainless Steel
Strap Option : Vintage Wooden Brown / beige stitch


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Parnis


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

Hopefully get some pics up later today as looks like im getting a delivery - wayyy !!


----------



## Breill (Feb 9, 2015)

you lucky man, I should have picked EMS...!!!
Mine apparently just left HK, it's on the way, I should get it next week.
I CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't recall having an option on the delivery (may be wrong) ?!?!?

Also my tracking was showing HK until yesterday and then it was in transit and now being delivered today - so looks like some lag in both the HK and UK tracking services

Hope yours is with you soon


----------



## Breill (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks 
Actually there is an option, you can pick EMS or standard. EMS is (supposedly) faster, standard is just a registered airmail. It's a few dollars cheaper. Won't make much difference, but to be honest, I would be thrilled to get it before this week end!


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Breill (Feb 9, 2015)

Where did you buy this UFO? Is it home made?


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

Well its arrived (had to go and collect it from the depot as we were at the Cinema when they attempted delivery).

Had a sneaky quick look and took some iPotato snaps before shoving it in a drawer until the Mrs goes to bed  already had to fob her off that the Maranez was a watch ive had for years with a new strap 

Hopefully some decent pics tomorrow 



















And full order timeline:

*16/01/15* - Placed the order for:

1:1 Sterile 44mm Black Base style Dial with Orange Superlume Watch
See-through back case
Premium Buckle
Brushed stainless case with Sapphire
All Black hands
Normal Stainless Steel movement
Vintage Wooden Brown / beige stitch strap
along with a stainless bracelet

*16/01/15* - Received order notification

*19/01/15* - Still waiting for a Paypal request - may be to do with the "pre order" status of the case with Sapphire

Ill keep this updated as things (hopefully) progress

Some lovely pieces in here as well 

Update edits :

*19/01/15* - emailed Tat a reminder to send me a payment request

*20/01/15* - payment request revived and payment made 

*21.01.15 *- Emailed confirming that the watch I was ordering was the new Waterproof version

*21.01.15* - Tat emailed back confirming the new watch was waterproof and has a 15% discount and he will send me an invoice !
*
21.01.15* - Emailed back to say thank you, but no need to invoice as I had been invoiced and paid
*
21.01.05* - Received a new invoice and a refund within 1/2 an hour of each other - turns out he hadn't applied the discount to the original order  - how nice!

*07.02.15* - Pre-order date (5th Feb) now passed so sent a polite email requesting an update

*09.02.15* - Email from Tat advising the order has been shipped along with "tracking number" (obviously not working yet .....................)!

*16.02.15* - Tracking details finally register on the Hong Kong Post tracking website as posted on the 16th February (CNY or Tat being slack and economical with the truth?)

*17.02.15* - Full HK tracking details show as well as showing in the UK postal tracking service

*18.02.15* - Arrived 4 weeks and 5 days (including weekends) after ordering from Hong Kong and delivered to the UK. From experience that isn't actually that bad, especially in the run up to Chinese New Year. However still nowhere near my super speedy delivery from Maranez 

Will do a proper write up of the Getat in the next day or so !


----------



## Breill (Feb 9, 2015)

sweeeeeeeat!!
It looks really good, can't wait to see more!


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

First impressions are im impressed 

A quick comparison between the Getat and Maranez










is the Getat buckle is even bigger - OMG










Not quite as thick










Nice display caseback on the Getat










Some proper pics tomorrow - im off to bed now


----------



## thepilot (Apr 11, 2013)

Very nice watch!
Interested to get a Getat. 
Generally how long would a Getat last? Hope to get some feedbacks from Getat owners out there.


----------



## Breill (Feb 9, 2015)

I can't wait to get mine, I just love the brushed finish... it looks really good!


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

thepilot said:


> Very nice watch!
> Interested to get a Getat.
> Generally how long would a Getat last? Hope to get some feedbacks from Getat owners out there.


Well first impressions are it is very robust and well built, I suppose its like any watch (or anything generally) depends how well you look after it and what you do with it, but it certainly isnt just going to fall to pieces 



Breill said:


> I can't wait to get mine, I just love the brushed finish... it looks really good!


Cheers, any update on yours ?


----------



## Breill (Feb 9, 2015)

nope, nothing today, still stuck at this stage : is _being processed for departure from Hong Kong as of 18-Feb-2015

_ I expect it to get here next week


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dievas California dial.


----------



## Bammu (Feb 11, 2015)

I have finally received my watch from Getat! It looks better than i expected!




With friends...


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

Bammu said:


> I have finally received my watch from Getat! It looks better than i expected!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blue hands, nice touch.


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Breill (Feb 9, 2015)

well, the tracking websites tells me my parcel left HK today... it seems to take forever! EMS option was worth it, I should have


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## jeg5263 (May 18, 2014)

Thought I'd share my homage that I got from a fellow member recently really in love with it


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

A few more of the Getat














































Some C&B Natos for the Getat and Maranez with a Stainless Bracelet for the Getat (from Tat but needs some adjustment to fit :S)


----------



## Breill (Feb 9, 2015)

Still nothing for me, I keep on drooling on your posts...


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks - hope yours isn't too long now :/

Off down to London for a few days and decided to pop it on one of the new natos


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

My trusted Gruppo Gamma


----------



## Breill (Feb 9, 2015)

I just love pams on NATOs, they looks so good... it turns them into very attractive bad girls!


----------



## Breill (Feb 9, 2015)

It's getting closer, HK post tracking system just noticed my parcel has arrived to France today, 25th of feb.
The excitement is rising!


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

hellowin said:


> My trusted Gruppo Gamma
> 
> View attachment 3087266


Just got mine yesterday still haven't had time to take a decent photo.









And today (the first day wearing it) my friend pulled my wrist cause he couldn't believe I had a real panerai and spent $6000 plus. But I assured him it was a homage. Definitely justified my purchase instantly Haha! And one other friend gave me a compliment as well. Love this wrist Cannon!

Thanks to a wus member on the classifieds! (fna2005) fast shipping and service!


----------



## Breill (Feb 9, 2015)

I just received the watch, it's beautiful... but it doesn't work!
I wound it, and nothing happens, I am so disappointed!
What should I do?


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Breill said:


> I just received the watch, it's beautiful... but it doesn't work!
> I wound it, and nothing happens, I am so disappointed!
> What should I do?


Contact the seller and if that doesn't work, open a Paypal dispute.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Breill said:


> I just received the watch, it's beautiful... but it doesn't work!
> I wound it, and nothing happens, I am so disappointed!
> What should I do?


Who did you buy it from? What movement? Hand-wind or automatic?


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

Breill said:


> I just received the watch, it's beautiful... but it doesn't work!
> I wound it, and nothing happens, I am so disappointed!
> What should I do?


Oh no, that's terrible, especially after your wait :S



93EXCivic said:


> Contact the seller and if that doesn't work, open a Paypal dispute.


I haven't had a response to an email from about a week ago with regards to the steel bracelet not fitting the watch 



rpm1974 said:


> Who did you buy it from? What movement? Hand-wind or automatic?


This was my first thought to, which did you go for Breill ?


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

Breill said:


> I just received the watch, it's beautiful... but it doesn't work!
> I wound it, and nothing happens, I am so disappointed!
> What should I do?


You bought from Tat? Dealing with him is a pain.


----------



## Breill (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for your help! It is the classic handwound seagull unitas clone.
Maybe it's been shocked during transport... I opened a dispute just to make sure, Tat suggests I send it back but I'm not very keen on that.
What would you do?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Breill said:


> Thanks for your help! It is the classic handwound seagull unitas clone.
> Maybe it's been shocked during transport... I opened a dispute just to make sure, Tat suggests I send it back but I'm not very keen on that.
> What would you do?


Send it back like he asks. If you have trust issues, why buy from him in the first place?


----------



## Breill (Feb 9, 2015)

it's not a trust mattern really... it's just that
1. it takes forever, and costs postage
2. I think it's been shocked during transport, so it could happen again on the way back to me


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

I don't think PayPal will give you a refund unless you send it back. Have you asked him to cover return postage?


----------



## Morton (Jan 25, 2015)

My DSN arrived! It took less than 3 weeks to receive it including finalising the details, the build and shipping to New Zealand! See my review here https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/unboxing-my-dsn-davidsen-struts-his-stuff-1607954.html


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Breill said:


> it's not a trust mattern really... it's just that
> 1. it takes forever, and costs postage
> 2. I think it's been shocked during transport, so it could happen again on the way back to me


Your other choice is to find a Seagull ETA 6497 and have a watchmaker swap them out or get tools and do it yourself. The sub second is a bit of a ..... but otherwise it is pretty easy.


----------



## Breill (Feb 9, 2015)

well, I brought it to my local watchdealer and he serviced it for 15€, it's all fine now, hurray!
It just needed some oil and to demagnetize a small piece. I'm very pleased with that watch, it's been running fine for over 2 hours now.
Overall it took precisely a month from order to delivery... not bad!
Pics to come! :-d


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

Glad you got it sorted  and €15 is a lot better than sending back to China !

Yes get some pics up


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Breill said:


> well, I brought it to my local watchdealer and he serviced it for 15€, it's all fine now, hurray!
> It just needed some oil and to demagnetize a small piece. I'm very pleased with that watch, it's been running fine for over 2 hours now.
> Overall it took precisely a month from order to delivery... not bad!
> Pics to come! :-d


Magnetization was the first thing that came to mind. Glad you got it sorted. Now pics or it didn't happen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma Ascent










Or Maranez Rawai










Maranez Rawai 
Pros
Egi case design
Acrylic crystal (I love the look of an acrylic)
$20 cheaper
Extra strap
Cons
So thick 
Less versatile

Gruppo Gamma
Awesome Cali dial
More versatile
Cons
More expensive 
Only one strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dievas which has just gone on a OEM Pam strap.


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

93EXCivic said:


> Gruppo Gamma Ascent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had similar decision with GG and maranez. But overall I couldn't deal with the fact that the maranez has acrylic crystal and decided on the GG and I'm in love with it. Great quality watch.


----------



## bapackerfan (Jan 13, 2014)

How's the accuracy and lume on the GGs and the Rawai?


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

bapackerfan said:


> How's the accuracy and lume on the GGs and the Rawai?


I don't know about the lume but they have the same movement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Maranez has superior lume. Gruppo Gamma just adequate.


----------



## Breill (Feb 9, 2015)

All right here they come :
Getat MM C3 superlume, black hands, brushed case, strap bought elsewhere...


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

Very nice  hope it was worth the wait !


----------



## Breill (Feb 9, 2015)

yes, very much so, I just looooove it!


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Breill, you need to hide the MM writing in the pictures, it's against the forum rules (it's a Panerai trademark). Otherwise, quite a nice piece...


----------



## aikidoka25 (Nov 24, 2013)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Where is the bracelet from? Looks nice, doest it cost $$$?


----------



## Breill (Feb 9, 2015)

Some of my pictures didn't show the unauthorised words, you didn't have to remove those pics.
Never mind that, so long for me.


----------



## el_Fernando (Sep 27, 2013)

Just wanted to post an update on my Getat. I got it around this time last year. Just as the new case was coming out. Received in just under a month (from the Bay Area CA). It is the handwound seagull movement w/ sapphire glass. The strap was of unexpectedly great quality. It has been rock solid all this time. Keeps good time and after a full wind it lasts just under 36 hrs. Not bad for 160 bucks. 10/10 would buy again.


----------



## thepilot (Apr 11, 2013)

el_Fernando said:


> Just wanted to post an update on my Getat. I got it around this time last year. Just as the new case was coming out. Received in just under a month (from the Bay Area CA). It is the handwound seagull movement w/ sapphire glass. The strap was of unexpectedly great quality. It has been rock solid all this time. Keeps good time and after a full wind it lasts just under 36 hrs. Not bad for 160 bucks. 10/10 would buy again.


Only last you for under 36 hours after a full wind? Is it the same power reserve you are getting when you first got the watch?


----------



## Bammu (Feb 11, 2015)

Update... After well slept night i noticed that my watch is not running properly. It is running slow and it loses 2 minutes / hour.
I have been following the situation for couple weeks now and it does not get any better. Sometimes it even stops when i set it on time and does not start run before i set it on time again. (Some problem with the crown?)
I have contacted Getat and i am waiting for final answer.


----------



## aikidoka25 (Nov 24, 2013)

el_Fernando said:


> Just wanted to post an update on my Getat. I got it around this time last year. Just as the new case was coming out. Received in just under a month (from the Bay Area CA). It is the handwound seagull movement w/ sapphire glass. The strap was of unexpectedly great quality. It has been rock solid all this time. Keeps good time and after a full wind it lasts just under 36 hrs. Not bad for 160 bucks. 10/10 would buy again.


My year old luminor getat made can last around 49 hours. Make sure you have a full wind as the few last turns have more resistance.


----------



## opticsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

Decided to class up the Parnis with a new croc-style strap. Looks like a million bucks, or should I say 5000 or so?

Still accurate to a second a day.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Quick shot of my Getat 45mm Radi homage today, on a Clover strap:


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

Well, still love the watch, however ...............

I also bought a s/s bracelet from Tat at the same time and im not having much luck with that 

The pins do not line up through the lugs and bracelet so cant be used on the watch. I have asked for some advice, he asked for pics.

I sent pics and no response - i've followed up twice and he is yet to reply 

Not impressed and kind of sours the rest of the transaction ...............


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

n00btastica said:


> Well, still love the watch, however ...............
> 
> I also bought a s/s bracelet from Tat at the same time and im not having much luck with that
> 
> ...


Give it time, he's not Amazon. I'm sure he will make it right.....


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

I hope he does, but it is weeks without a reply, not days.............


----------



## Tekniqs (May 2, 2012)

el_Fernando said:


>


whoa awesome looking watch! How do I go about getting one for myself? lol


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Jackson 45mm Radi Homage, on a brown croc strap from Getat.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

This thread sure has quieted down lately...


----------



## Kan Enas (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice! Source? Please?


----------



## Kan Enas (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice! Source? Please? It's so hard to find one with a bracelet.



Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Kan Enas said:


> Nice! Source? Please?


That one is a Getat 1:1 45mm Radiomir, brushed case, solid caseback, domed plexi crystal, white lumed dial. Strap is from Clover Straps.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Got my mini fiddy recently from Jackson, great service. The crown cage got damage, likely due to postage handling, and Jackson sent me a free replacement.









My first pam homage... And lovin it.


----------



## Dbhunter64 (Jan 8, 2014)

KJRye said:


> This thread sure has quieted down lately...
> 
> View attachment 3424714
> 
> ...


Love your watch!! Which hands did you get... the double-pencil??


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## ShamPain (Jun 3, 2014)

My Jackson is still going quite well after more than a year:


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Dbhunter64 said:


> Love your watch!! Which hands did you get... the double-pencil??


Just the standard hands offered by Getat, with the black seconds hand.

Also, on the wrist today is its Jackson cousin again:


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

tetia said:


>


Nice resin fill dial.


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes it really is but unfortunately i have it for sale


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Kan Enas said:


> Nice! Source? Please? It's so hard to find one with a bracelet.


I got mine from a private seller, but they are available. Found one here: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=190919184066&alt=web


----------



## Joeri35 (Mar 15, 2012)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> I got mine from a private seller, but they are available. Found one here: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=190919184066&alt=web


Jackson TSE has them for $55 (two versions). May be the cheapest I've seen so far... Or you can now get a panerai submariner homage with bracelet for $97 (plus shipping) from Manbu.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

My baby...


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Anyone following the Minotto Marina 'Commander Moccagatta' watch on Facebook?

They don't have any other website as far as I can see. The last message I had was that the watch would be available soon so I've reserved one with my serial number of choice. I'll get payment shipping details in a couple of weeks.

I know this is unusual and potentially risky but I like the look of the watch so I'm giving it a punt.

https://www.facebook.com/Minottomarina


----------



## Morton (Jan 25, 2015)

Higs said:


> Anyone following the Minotto Marina 'Commander Moccagatta' watch on Facebook?
> 
> They don't have any other website as far as I can see. The last message I had was that the watch would be available soon so I've reserved one with my serial number of choice. I'll get payment shipping details in a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


What are the specs?


----------



## Morton (Jan 25, 2015)

My Davidsen Titanium Radiomir with Swiss movement has arrived ))


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

Morton said:


> What are the specs?


Best I could find from the Facebook page:

44 mm. 316L stainless steel case. Screw down crown. 100m water resistance. Solid case back. Seagull ST36 handwound movement. 350 usd.


----------



## Morton (Jan 25, 2015)

JamesWWIII said:


> Best I could find from the Facebook page:
> 
> 44 mm. 316L stainless steel case. Screw down crown. 100m water resistance. Solid case back. Seagull ST36 handwound movement. 350 usd.


WR is good. Cheers


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Morton said:


> What are the specs?


I don't know.
But it looks nice.
I am shallow!


----------



## Morton (Jan 25, 2015)

Higs said:


> I don't know.
> But it looks nice.
> I am shallow!


Lol


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Leather, denim and pam...


----------



## mystrat (Dec 21, 2013)

Higs said:


> Anyone following the Minotto Marina 'Commander Moccagatta' watch on Facebook?
> 
> They don't have any other website as far as I can see. The last message I had was that the watch would be available soon so I've reserved one with my serial number of choice. I'll get payment shipping details in a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Hello Higs,

Thanks for your order.The second batch will be launched very soon.

This pic from the first batch was released to Indonesia AD.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

After trying some black nylon I got a couple nice straps in leather...


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

I bought a Panerai Radiomir homage watch from Archive Watch - ridiculously affordable. They also make a Luminor homage as well.


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

NormanF said:


> I bought a Panerai Radiomir homage watch from Archive Watch - ridiculously affordable. They also make a Luminor homage as well.
> 
> View attachment 3684298


Sandwich?


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

My mini fiddy from jackson


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

I'd love to see some nice pam512 homage watches


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

mrklabb said:


> I'd love to see some nice pam512 homage watches


You might consider this :

https://www.facebook.com/regia.timepieces

I pre-order one.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

mrklabb said:


> I'd love to see some nice pam512 homage watches


I have a work in progress. ;-) Stand by!

EDIT: Although I should clarify -- this is just for me, not for sale. And as far as I know, there are no 42mm Rad/6154 style cases out there in the homage market.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

But the new Magrette dualtime and the Benarus Moray vintage are nice 42mm PAM-style watches with their own identity


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

xzqt said:


> You might consider this :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/regia.timepieces
> 
> I pre-order one.


That is more of a homage to the 3646 welded lugs rather then the 1940/ 6154 style case.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

m0rt said:


> But the new Magrette dualtime and the Benarus Moray vintage are nice 42mm PAM-style watches with their own identity


The Moray Vintage is 44mm, actually. But neither of those -- although uniquely beautiful -- looks anything like a 512 (with beige lume), unfortunately.


----------



## inkonx (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm thinking to trying out a rose gold radiomir homage. Can anyone who has owned a rose gold pam homage speak to how durable the plating/finish is?


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

inkonx said:


> I'm thinking to trying out a rose gold radiomir homage. Can anyone who has owned a rose gold pam homage speak to how durable the plating/finish is?


I ended up with a rose gold case. Hydrochloric acid won't remove the rose gold...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tontzaaa (Feb 6, 2014)

Got my mini fiddy from a ebay seller, very happy with it!


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

93EXCivic said:


> That is more of a homage to the 3646 welded lugs rather then the 1940/ 6154 style case.


My Archive Watch is a homage to the classic Rolex Panerai 3646 with the wired lugs. Later Panerai moved to a more conventional lugset for the watch.

Its simply is beautiful and elegant and brings out the world-famous Rolex Oyster Case that makes Panerai such a unique watch.


----------



## Texan (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Was looking for something else entirely on Amazon and I stumbled onto this Stuhrling 770.SET.02. At 40mm, its a pretty decent but not blatant homage to a Cali dial Radiomir. I think I'm going to order one and modify it into a(nother) 512 homage.


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

JakeJD said:


> Was looking for something else entirely on Amazon and I stumbled onto this Stuhrling 770.SET.02. At 40mm, its a pretty decent but not blatant homage to a Cali dial Radiomir. I think I'm going to order one and modify it into a(nother) 512 homage.


I prefer a homage with wire lugs but its a minor quibble. Nice find! You could probably swap it out for
a more classic, preferably sterile 12-3-6-9 dial.


----------



## natocu (Jan 10, 2015)

Dievas on the left and Parnis on the right.

105 by natocujoe, on Flickr

107 by natocujoe, on Flickr

102 by natocujoe, on Flickr

100 by natocujoe, on Flickr


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

NormanF said:


> I prefer a homage with wire lugs but its a minor quibble. Nice find! You could probably swap it out for
> a more classic, preferably sterile 12-3-6-9 dial.


I'll have to verify the dial size once I have it in hand, but it looks like it's probably going to have to be a custom made dial. Even if the dial from a 40mm Lumi homage fits, the date window isn't likely to line up. I'll probably get a custom one cut and then resin fill the numerals. Probably omit the date window entirely.  I'm excited! I finished my 44mm 512 homage today (pics tomorrow), but this will have more of the sleekness and slimness of the 42mm 1940 case.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Love that "cushion case" style...


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Minotto Marina Commander Moccagatta arrived today.

A few pics below. More in this Google gallery.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

NormanF said:


> My Archive Watch is a homage to the classic Rolex Panerai 3646 with the wired lugs. Later Panerai moved to a more conventional lugset for the watch.


There were a couple prototypes built by Panerai near the end of the 3646 production run where they welded regular lugs onto a 3646 case. There are very few homages to that particular watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Haven't had a chance to do a proper photo shoot with this new beauty, but here are a few candids and auto-admiring shots from earlier. MM Dial and hands are from Tat, but his beige lume was too flesh-tone, so I re-did it. I was shooting for a 512 homage, but I landed a little closer to a 622 (albeit in 44mm form). Which I'm okay with -- lume's a little browner than I wanted, but I still love it!





















Mmmmm... delicious sandwich.... 








Worn & Wound pose (because we do that now, apparently ).


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

Texan said:


>


Nice strap stamps!


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Higs said:


> Minotto Marina Commander Moccagatta arrived today.
> 
> A few pics below. More in this Google gallery.


Any caseback shots?

It is a great looking watch! I love the detail on the crown.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

93EXCivic said:


> Any caseback shots?
> 
> It is a great looking watch! I love the detail on the crown.


No but if the sun comes out tomorrow I'll get some.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

JakeJD said:


> Haven't had a chance to do a proper photo shoot with this new beauty, but here are a few candids and auto-admiring shots from earlier. MM Dial and hands are from Tat, but his beige lume was too flesh-tone, so I re-did it. I was shooting for a 512 homage, but I landed a little closer to a 622 (albeit in 44mm form). Which I'm okay with -- lume's a little browner than I wanted, but I still love it!
> 
> View attachment 3802450
> View attachment 3802514
> ...


JakeD,

Love this homage! It looks perfect to me. Could you share where you sourced the case? Is that from Tat as well?

Cheers,
Damo

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

damo_t said:


> JakeD,
> 
> Love this homage! It looks perfect to me. Could you share where you sourced the case? Is that from Tat as well?
> 
> ...


Thanks! No, the case is from eBay seller qifa2009 - which I'm pretty sure is Daji. But there are a bunch of sellers in HK and China that sell this case set (they also sell complete watches with this case ~$100, but the dials, hands, and lume are all entry-level -- it's those components that set Tat apart).


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

JakeJD said:


> Thanks! No, the case is from eBay seller qifa2009 - which I'm pretty sure is Daji. But there are a bunch of sellers in HK and China that sell this case set (they also sell complete watches with this case ~$100, but the dials, hands, and lume are all entry-level -- it's those components that set Tat apart).


Thanks mate! Going to check them out now.

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

93EXCivic said:


> Any caseback shots?
> 
> It is a great looking watch! I love the detail on the crown.


Here you go...
(taken with phone, not camera, so not the best pic)


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

Has anyone gotten this from Tat?

GETAT WATCH CO. - pilot watch, marina watch, 6497 6498 movement,Custom made watch, Case set, Watch acessories

Looks splendid!


----------



## aikidoka25 (Nov 24, 2013)

I have this one.
Show me some Radiomir Homages!! - Page 5


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

aikidoka25 said:


> I have this one.
> Show me some Radiomir Homages!! - Page 5


Nice, what are the build options? (Strap etc)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Bronze Welded lug custom


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

tetia said:


> Bronze Welded lug custom


Looks great

Who's case? River?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

No it is Esdee new WL


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Tried for a lume shot from my Getat


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

tetia said:


> No it is Esdee new WL


I forgot he does (did?) a bronze welded lug.

What is the lug to lug length on his case?


----------



## mystrat (Dec 21, 2013)

Minotto Marina's Model Specification


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mystrat said:


> Minotto Marina's Model Specification


Are you having these made by davidsen?


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a custom maker? I know of Davidsen but does he do custom engraving as well on the dial?for example say I wanted my name or a certain picture or logo.


----------



## ShamPain (Jun 3, 2014)

Crown detached from stem on a Jackson mini fiddy. Recs for a replacement?


----------



## Collingwood (May 26, 2012)

Dievas Vintage 3646 v2 on Dievas factory leather. Unitas 6498.
8 year anniversary present from my Mrs. Absolutely love it, hasn't left my wrist in weeks, keeps excellent time.


----------



## Collingwood (May 26, 2012)

44mm Luminor homage on SV "crazy horse" leather strap.
Built by g.zgidnick (Essendon, Australia). Seagull ST36 (which has been excellent so far).


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

ShamPain said:


> Crown detached from stem on a Jackson mini fiddy. Recs for a replacement?


Did it break, or just unscrew? If it just unscrewed, dab the tip in Locktite then screw it back in and let it sit for a few hours. Good as new. If it broke, contact Jackson for a replacement - he'll send or sell you a new stem and crown.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

fofofomin said:


> Can anyone recommend a custom maker? I know of Davidsen but does he do custom engraving as well on the dial?for example say I wanted my name or a certain picture or logo.


I don't think Davidsen does custom dial printing, no. Helena Rou does, though, but it is pricey (cost of the dial + $95 for one piece, each additional piece is cheaper).


----------



## qwertyu12345 (May 7, 2015)

JakeJD said:


> Was looking for something else entirely on Amazon and I stumbled onto this Stuhrling 770.SET.02. At 40mm, its a pretty decent but not blatant homage to a Cali dial Radiomir. I think I'm going to order one and modify it into a(nother) 512 homage.


nice find !! it's good for me
but i wonder is it easy to change dial ?


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

qwertyu12345 said:


> nice find !! it's good for me
> but i wonder is it easy to change dial ?


Define "easy"? :-d

Getting the dial off and putting a new one on shouldn't be difficult, no. I wouldn't be able to match the dial feet (assuming there are any, there might not be), but those super thin "photo splits" that crafting stores sell hold a dial on really well. Getting the hands back on is always the trickier part (the seconds pinion is my nemesis). Just a matter of ordering a replacement dial that has the exact same measurements (there is no high canon pinion here, so it has to be the same thickness as the original), lume the dial and relume the hands to match, slap it all back together. Haven't tried to find a dial yet - need to commit to the project first to get the measurements, and I have a few projects I want to tackle before this.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

tetia said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

This thing is winning a surprising amount of wrist time lately. Pics don't do it justice.


----------



## qwertyu12345 (May 7, 2015)

JakeJD said:


> Define "easy"? :-d
> 
> Getting the dial off and putting a new one on shouldn't be difficult, no. I wouldn't be able to match the dial feet (assuming there are any, there might not be), but those super thin "photo splits" that crafting stores sell hold a dial on really well. Getting the hands back on is always the trickier part (the seconds pinion is my nemesis). Just a matter of ordering a replacement dial that has the exact same measurements (there is no high canon pinion here, so it has to be the same thickness as the original), lume the dial and relume the hands to match, slap it all back together. Haven't tried to find a dial yet - need to commit to the project first to get the measurements, and I have a few projects I want to tackle before this.


i find this watch in google , and result is it's not good to buy . i thinks i will buy a replica 
can anyone tell me a good site to buy it ?
edited, read our rules please: #9 . No discussions or pictures of replica watches, or links to replica watch sites unless previously approved by a moderator or the site owner. In general, any posts that involves the discussion, encouragement, or solicitation of any kind of illegal activities, whether watch-related or not, is prohibited.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

No rep talk, bro. o|


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi guys,

First post here, as I'm usually a submariner kind of guy.
A colleague from work has been looking for a watch, so he asked me for some help. As he is clueless on the matter, we went through a lot of images online so we could establish the style he's after. Finally, it seems he likes panerai watches.

So my question to you is, what options does he gave?

Must be:
-Black pvd 
-Automatic 
-Around £300

Thanks!


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First post here, as I'm usually a submariner kind of guy.
> A colleague from work has been looking for a watch, so he asked me for some help. As he is clueless on the matter, we went through a lot of images online so we could establish the style he's after. Finally, it seems he likes panerai watches.
> ...


Gruppo Gamma, maybe Davidsen (but I think his are all handwind) are the first two that come to mind

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShamPain (Jun 3, 2014)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First post here, as I'm usually a submariner kind of guy.
> A colleague from work has been looking for a watch, so he asked me for some help. As he is clueless on the matter, we went through a lot of images online so we could establish the style he's after. Finally, it seems he likes panerai watches.
> ...


Jackson does some in PVD that will be well-cheaper than that price. Most are handwinds, but there are a few 47mm automatics in both the lumi and radi style.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First post here, as I'm usually a submariner kind of guy.
> A colleague from work has been looking for a watch, so he asked me for some help. As he is clueless on the matter, we went through a lot of images online so we could establish the style he's after. Finally, it seems he likes panerai watches.
> ...


Your friend _may _be in luck.

Most automatic PAM homages are sucktastic. Seriously.

But recently these "ultimate Parnis" homages ("Luminous Marina" and "Luminous Manual") have started popping up on Ebay. UK and EU sellers claiming the watches are much higher quality than the bog-standard PAM MM homages that usually bear the Parnis name. _Supposedly _actually water resistant (100M) with actual sapphire glass. But take some of this with a grain of salt as marketing fluff. There's no telling apart from handling one.

This one is PVD and automatic (Mioyta 8215), GBP165 from a UK seller (not my auction and I don't know the seller). Looking at the wrist shot, it does appear to have a much nicer dial and hands than typical Parnis MMs. Parnis is stepping it up in the Submariner homage territory, too, as the guys in the BHST will tell you. These seem to be their "up-market" attempt at a PAM homage.


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey guys new poster here,

I make my home in the BSHT but today I just received my second PAM homage, first one was a luminor GMT homage that is long gone. Just curious as to the "Marina Militare" name as I know it is banned on the sales forum, from what I can see it is ok here, but just want to make sure before posting!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

JBowen said:


> Hey guys new poster here,
> 
> I make my home in the BSHT but today I just received my second PAM homage, first one was a luminor GMT homage that is long gone. Just curious as to the "Marina Militare" name as I know it is banned on the sales forum, from what I can see it is ok here, but just want to make sure before posting!


Negatory. See sticky in the main forum. (They say you can't even blot it out, but I've never seen them pull a photo that's blotted).


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. I thought real-brand watches would be available at £300. You can certainly find subs at that price point.
Why are most pam homages manual wind anyway?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I thought real-brand watches would be available at £300. You can certainly find subs at that price point.
> Why are most pam homages manual wind anyway?


Because most pams are manual wind.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I thought real-brand watches would be available at £300. You can certainly find subs at that price point.
> Why are most pam homages manual wind anyway?


Gruppo Gamma is the only thing I can think of that are PVD, "real-brand" watches and around that price.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I thought real-brand watches would be available at £300. You can certainly find subs at that price point.
> Why are most pam homages manual wind anyway?


The PAM crown guard (Luminor, 1950, and mini-50 styles) is trademarked, so there are no "real brand" watches that employ it (although, now that I said that, I feel like I recently saw a watch with a crown guard from a "real brand" that surprised me -- I'll give it some thought, it might have been Vostok). If he likes the Radiomir style, there are plenty of "real brands" that make Radi-style watches -- Dievas (except $1K), TimeFactors (not sure if he still makes those), etc -- cruise back through the thread and you'll find them (edit: although apart from that Stuhrling I posted, I don't think I've ever seen an automatic Radi...). But if he wants the crown guard, Parnis/MM/Tat/Jackson/Davidsen are really the only games in town.


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> The PAM crown guard (Luminor, 1950, and mini-50 styles) is trademarked, so there are no "real brand" watches that employ it (although, now that I said that, I feel like I recently saw a watch with a crown guard from a "real brand" that surprised me -- I'll give it some thought, it might have been Vostok). If he likes the Radiomir style, there are plenty of "real brands" that make Radi-style watches -- Dievas (except $1K), TimeFactors (not sure if he still makes those), etc -- cruise back through the thread and you'll find them. But if he wants the crown guard, Parnis/MM/Tat/Jackson/Davidsen are really the only games in town.


I don't think he wanted the crown guard necessarily. In fact it might be the only part that put him off a bit.. 
I'll have a look at the above! Thanks!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> I don't think he wanted the crown guard necessarily. In fact it might be the only part that put him off a bit..
> I'll have a look at the above! Thanks!


That Minotto Marina a few posts up (sorry, I show 50 posts per page, no idea if it's on this page or not for you!) might be right up his alley, then (except maybe the handwind). Looks like a really well-made watch.


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

Really liking my MM homage that I got, now if I can find the time/motivation to blank out the logo to post. But it is also on an authentic Officine Panerai rubber strap.....can I post that?


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

JBowen said:


> Really liking my MM homage that I got, now if I can find the time/motivation to blank out the logo to post. But it is also on an authentic Officine Panerai rubber strap.....can I post that?


Dunno why not. Real is real.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> I don't think he wanted the crown guard necessarily. In fact it might be the only part that put him off a bit..
> I'll have a look at the above! Thanks!


I'd look at Gruppo Gamma, Maranez, Minotto Marina or Davidsen (higher quality then Getat or Jackson).

Here is a good list of homages.



diversification said:


> Alright, so I searched around a bit and tried to add to *my previous attempt at identifying Panerai Homage sellers*. If you have additional sellers, or details about sellers than I should add, please let me know and I'll update as necessary.
> 
> *Homages w/ nearly identical aesthetics:
> *
> ...


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

Has anyone ordered from Getat recently? I know he takes his time but I sent an order 10 days ago and haven't gotten the payment email yet. Ordered a 2533 homage that the other sellers don't have


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

jonasbry said:


> Has anyone ordered from Getat recently? I know he takes his time but I sent an order 10 days ago and haven't gotten the payment email yet. Ordered a 2533 homage that the other sellers don't have


I'm done with Tat (I used to be a supporter/apologist). Or maybe he quit. Or died. I ordered some parts from him on April 28. Emailed him 4 times to remind him to send me an invoice. No response, ever. Waited 3 weeks before I told him to cancel the order - like it matters, he clearly wasn't going to fulfill it anyway...


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> I'm done with Tat (I used to be a supporter/apologist). Or maybe he quit. Or died. I ordered some parts from him on April 28. Emailed him 4 times to remind him to send me an invoice. No response, ever. Waited 3 weeks before I told him to cancel the order - like it matters, he clearly wasn't going to fulfill it anyway...


I am worried about that. I really want a solid caseback from him for a watch I am building.


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

93EXCivic said:


> I am worried about that. I really want a solid caseback from him for a watch I am building.


Jackson has those, doesn't he?

PM me, I might have one I can part with.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Still beautiful! Is that a top-plate on plexi? Love the crown, as well -- I assume that's aftermarket?



tetia said:


>


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> Jackson has those, doesn't he?
> 
> PM me, I might have one I can part with.


But it is for one of his 1:1 cases.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> Still beautiful! Is that a top-plate on plexi? Love the crown, as well -- I assume that's aftermarket?


Betting it is Athaya parts.


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

It is a full Athaya case with 8mm Brevet crown and a custom engraved and painted dial.I have it for sale thought.I have tried it on only for the pictures.The Ennebi crazy hit me well and need to get one....


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

93EXCivic said:


> But it is for one of his 1:1 cases.


Understood. That's a bummer. Hopefully he'll come through for you.



tetia said:


> It is a full Athaya case with 8mm Brevet crown and a custom engraved and painted dial.I have it for sale thought.I have tried it on only for the pictures.The Ennebi crazy hit me well and need to get one....


Ah, gottcha. He does really great work. I have a couple of those crowns in my parts bin but haven't made time yet to install one.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

OMG I was eating when the. " real watch brand " stuff started and needless to say I almost choked laughing.


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> OMG I was eating when the. " real watch brand " stuff started and needless to say I almost chocked laughing.


Care to explain what was so funny?


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> OMG I was eating when the. " real watch brand " stuff started and needless to say I almost chocked laughing.





andrewchrysovitsinos said:


> Care to explain what was so funny?


Lol I think it's the fact that this thread is completely based on an homage watch. Also the argument what it tangible "real" and imaginary Haha its just funny to me too. Like tat and manbu etc aren't "real" watch brands. 
Everyone has their own opinion on what's considered a good watch anyways lol...


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

fofofomin said:


> Lol I think it's the fact that this thread is completely based on an homage watch. Also the argument what it tangible "real" and imaginary Haha its just funny to me too. Like tat and manbu etc aren't "real" watch brands.
> Everyone has their own opinion on what's considered a good watch anyways lol...


I thought it was pretty clear what a real brand is.

A real brand is
A legitimate company that sells watches under their name. Produces different watches, homages or not. Possibly has a decent website, offers a warranty etc.

A non real brand is
A company that assembles both replica and homage watches. A guy in a garage or a basement assembling watches for watch enthusiasts. Watches that brake copyright laws.

I could go on..

I stated in my first post that I know little about PAM homages, as usually spend my time on the best submariner homage thread. But to me there is a clear distinction between a watch by Steinhart and Helenarou.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I'd like to think a Web site isn't on the list of what makes a watch company a real company , these days it would be wise to make your product ( watches ) easily purchased vs having to track them down like hunting down the mystical Yeti. Mk3 started and in fact could very well still be run by a dude in his basement and guys beg to get into line to wait a year or 5 to get one of his watches which are homages. I'd bet the guys lining up would consider their purchase to have been with a real watch company.

Hell I think Peter helson started off that way / NFW / Deep Blue / etc etc etc , ummmm the list is too long of guys who saw a need for a watch to be offered and started off in their basements or could still be in their basements. 

This entire thread is set up for guys who love the overall look of certain watches but enjoy for a variety of reasons going through alternative routes and use watch brands that not everyone knows or adding their own spin on preexisting watches to add whatever aspect they also enjoy in watches better known. Real watches , real watch brands real telling of time by really passionate people !


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Anyone spoke with / contacted / ordered from Tat recently?

It's been almost 2 months since he invoiced me..no watch or reply to my 6 emails in sight?

I know Tat's email response is as rare as the blue moon.. so shld I wait or get Paypal to cancel the order?

Tempted to get from Jackson instead.. how's his lume?


----------



## elp (Jul 13, 2014)

Mine


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

A few of mine:



































































































The difference in quality, fit, finish, performance, water resistance, warranty, etc. is HUGE between Parnis/Getat/Manbushije/etc. vs. Gruppo Gamma/Maranez/Dievas/etc.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Clearly you need more watches bro  who made that canvas strap all the way up top of your photo shoot ?


----------



## ShamPain (Jun 3, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> Did it break, or just unscrew? If it just unscrewed, dab the tip in Locktite then screw it back in and let it sit for a few hours. Good as new. If it broke, contact Jackson for a replacement - he'll send or sell you a new stem and crown.


I've been moving so just now got to a screwdriver that could get the crown guard off. The stem pulled completely out of the movement. I've got an e-mail out to Jackson, but in case he doesn't come through do you know of good places to source the part? It's a for a standard Asian 6947.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Ebay sells Asian 6497 and parts


----------



## old skool (Aug 19, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> Clearly you need more watches bro  who made that canvas strap all the way up top of your photo shoot ?


I tend to cycle through watches...

I make all my own straps (RED12straps). The canvas is all WWII military canvas. Each piece is unique which I like.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Hmmmmmm I find that very problematic as in my wallet may be going on a diet soon darn it !

Got anything 24/24mm 130/90 ish " laying " around for a ancon bronzo 










Sent you PM


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

elp said:


> Mine


That is a bad a$$ build. I love the depth gauge dial in the Egi. Who's case? And who made the dial?


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

kiosai said:


> Anyone spoke with / contacted / ordered from Tat recently?
> 
> It's been almost 2 months since he invoiced me..no watch or reply to my 6 emails in sight?
> 
> ...


See above posts, a few of us have noted that he's unreachable. I would get my money back now, if I were you.

Jackson's lume sucks. He just uses the same off-the-shelf parts that Manbush and Daji, etc, use. Tricon and HRou have better lume overall, but not as good as Tat.

What piece are you looking at?


----------



## elp (Jul 13, 2014)

93EXCivic said:


> That is a bad a$$ build. I love the depth gauge dial in the Egi. Who's case? And who made the dial?


Thanks buddy; the case is a Davidsen/DSN 52mm EGI case subsequently polished, the dial is a brass one made by a very talented gentleman called Ross McSherry who is active on Homage Forum, (he may still have some in stock), painted by a friend in Glasgow.

Ross also made the dial for my most tasteful Panerai homage, affectionately known as Miss Pigerai


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

elp said:


> Thanks buddy; the case is a Davidsen/DSN 52mm EGI case subsequently polished, the dial is a brass one made by a very talented gentleman called Ross McSherry who is active on Homage Forum, (he may still have some in stock), painted by a friend in Glasgow.
> 
> Ross also made the dial for my most tasteful Panerai homage, affectionately known as Miss Pigerai


I have a dial on the way from Ross for a 40mm build I am doing.

Also that watch is freaking hilarious.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Lmao! !!! That demands a matching key fob !!!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Is there a general consensus on the best price-vs-quality/reliability location is to pick up these watches at the moment? All the 'guide' threads I've seen are quite old, and seem out of date vs current feedback.

I'm looking to get the Panerai homage skeleton (MM17 with Jackson) and the IWC Portuguese homage Parnis Power Reserve watch, but in between the happy customers there are some real horror stories, and I can't find a common thread of reliability that points in a specific direction.

Jackson has both the watches I want but I've not heard positive things about him in recent months - is he still OK to drop a few hundred bucks on and not end up with a vanishing or collapsing watch?


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Jackson 44mm case engraved by vilts, eBay Cali dial turned down by hand by me, skeleton Asian 6497, Getat blue hands, plexi crystal.

This one was built for a long time friend who just recently came out the other side from a very rough and dark side for him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

93EXCivic said:


> This one was built for a long time friend who just recently came out the other side from a very rough and dark side for him.


Ah, that explains the partial quote by Ovid. I was wondering.


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

Finally stopped being lazy enough to post my pics. This is really fighting for wrist time right now, which is funny because I like watches in the 40mm range, but it is just so comfortable, I love it!



















Trying to show that sandwich dial


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> Understood. That's a bummer. Hopefully he'll come through for you.


Well I ordered one. Let's see if he ever comes thru.


----------



## elp (Jul 13, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Is there a general consensus on the best price-vs-quality/reliability location is to pick up these watches at the moment? All the 'guide' threads I've seen are quite old, and seem out of date vs current feedback.
> 
> I'm looking to get the Panerai homage skeleton (MM17 with Jackson) and the IWC Portuguese homage Parnis Power Reserve watch, but in between the happy customers there are some real horror stories, and I can't find a common thread of reliability that points in a specific direction.
> 
> Jackson has both the watches I want but I've not heard positive things about him in recent months - is he still OK to drop a few hundred bucks on and not end up with a vanishing or collapsing watch?


I have used Jackson many times with positive results, some notes:

a. I find his quality good - the watches and movements I purchased were all solid, all received successfully (15+)
b. if you are after a specific watch/strap combination - check with him by email (clearly, succinctly and with references) it is in stock before purchasing on his website. I had an issue with straps I bought online, he messed me about regarding replacements as the more expensive straps I wanted weren't in stock and refund for the delta was his least preferred option
c. keep in mind he only ships out twice a month.

Bonne chance.


----------



## kesevol (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi All,

I have not had a PAM homage in my collection. The only reason is that most of PAM homage are 44mm (or above) in diameter whereas my wrist is only 165mm (6.5in).
Would you please show me a 44mm PAM homage on 165mm wrist?

Also, I really want to buy this *PRECISTA ITALIAN CALIFORNIA DIAL PRS-20
**diameter: 44mm
lug to lug: 50.7mm
*Timefactors Quality Watches On The Net

The steinhart Ocean one vintage fit on my wrist perfectly as its diameter is 42mm & lug to lug is 51mm.
Thank you!


----------



## mystrat (Dec 21, 2013)

Comander Moccagatta Caseback.The one of 100 units limited edition from Minotto Marina


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

mystrat said:


> Comander Moccagatta Caseback.The one of 100 units limited edition from Minotto Marina


What does it cost?


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Has anybody ever heard anything from Tat?


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Yeah. Filed a PayPal claim. Finally some response.. he refunded me my order.
Unnecessary costs for him (PP fees) and me (2 way CC currency conversion losses).. haiz..

Nonetheless, hope all is still well with Tat and his company survives this rough logistical patch.. 
Dun mind ordering from him again when his order fulfillment rate is more stable..


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> Has anybody ever heard anything from Tat?


Over on HF someone just received a tracking number from Tat.

But I haven't even got an invoice for my order.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Same problem here with Tat, placed an order a week ago and no payment request - i selected the ccnow payment option so he has to send me a payment request. Sent an email, and of course, no response. Well I've just placed and paid an order with Helenarou for a PVD Radi, no customazation like Tat, but better than no watch. Will post pics once I the watch reach my grubby paws...

If I ever get a payment request response from Tat, will have to cancel it.. or give him a taste of his own "no response" medicine


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

arislan said:


> Same problem here with Tat, placed an order a week ago and no payment request - i selected the ccnow payment option so he has to send me a payment request. Sent an email, and of course, no response. Well I've just placed and paid an order with Helenarou for a PVD Radi, no customazation like Tat, but better than no watch. Will post pics once I the watch reach my grubby paws...
> 
> If I ever get a payment request response from Tat, will have to cancel it.. or give him a taste of his own "no response" medicine


Tat does things at his own pace. I know I will one day get that case back it is just a matter of when.

One the upside from what I have seen HR is fairly nice.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

93EXCivic said:


> Tat does things at his own pace. I know I will one day get that case back it is just a matter of when.
> 
> One the upside from what I have seen HR is fairly nice.


I've been buying more of HRs stuff since Tat is such a flake. I've been impressed with the quality, but he doesn't have the selection and Tat's lume is the best around. Still, for what he carries, HR's stuff is the best of the rest.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> I've been buying more of HRs stuff since Tat is such a flake. I've been impressed with the quality, but he doesn't have the selection and Tat's lume is the best around. Still, for what he carries, HR's stuff is the best of the rest.


Sounds like it sounds like a great chance to do some of your own luming! :-d

I just did my first one.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

93EXCivic said:


> Sounds like it sounds like a great chance to do some of your own luming! :-d
> 
> I just did my first one.


Yeah, I do a lot of my own, but sometimes it's nice to get a dial that is ready to go.


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## quiethive (May 4, 2014)

m0rt said:


> What does it cost?


350 USD


----------



## grovesy (Dec 28, 2014)

When you say HR, you are referring to Helenarou yes? Pretty keen to get my hands on a nice Luminor homage but was sold on Tat's until i read this thread


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

grovesy said:


> When you say HR, you are referring to Helenarou yes? Pretty keen to get my hands on a nice Luminor homage but was sold on Tat's until i read this thread


Yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grovesy (Dec 28, 2014)

damn. HR doesnt seem to have a full polished 44mm MM.


----------



## aikidoka25 (Nov 24, 2013)

Just want to share my order from Getat (3rd watch from him so far), it was in reasonable timing
Ordered on the 6 March
Invoiced and paid on the 8 March
Shipped on the 16 March
Received on the 27 March


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

Getat seems to be alive, made an order yesterday and just received the paypal info


----------



## mystrat (Dec 21, 2013)

Minotto Marina with vintage calf straps

Cheers!!!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

jonasbry said:


> Getat seems to be alive, made an order yesterday and just received the paypal info


Indeed he does; he just replied to an enquiry I sent from his website a week ago. Perhaps he is back on track


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Gorgeous piece, that Minotto!


----------



## NemoAU (Jun 1, 2015)

jonasbry said:


> Getat seems to be alive, made an order yesterday and just received the paypal info


Oh, this is good news, I was planning to order from him as well ;-)


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Edit: The watch is gone. Thanks.

I have here a Radiomir homage, two hand Asian 694x movement. The movement is good, AFAIK. The crown tube threads are stripped. I have no further use for it. PM if you want it. $5.00 to cover postage. I have a strap, sort of. No buckle.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

MikeyT said:


> I have here a Radiomir homage, two hand Asian 694x movement. The movement is good, AFAIK. The crown tube threads are stripped. I have no further use for it. PM if you want it. $5.00 to cover postage. I have a strap, sort of. No buckle.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Replied to PM. Thanks.



93EXCivic said:


> Sent you a PM.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Ahem. 










Just FYI, this was against our rules. -Admin


----------



## fkitch (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi guys
thanks first of all for the excellent thread and all the contributions!

Just ordered this one on a Spanish online outlet. A bit compulsive decision but there was just one available and it ticked too many boxes to let it go: Size not too big (42mm), radiomir style (not fan of crown guards), nice looks (rose gold + brown dial), sandwich dial and mechanical movement (I think Miyota, web just says Japanese movement) , return policy and no Chinese shipment/guarantee burden. 
Sapphire would have been great but for 138 Eur + free delivery...


















Not sure about the brand but quality and finish looks pretty decent in the pics...
By the way, this will be my first automatic!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

fkitch said:


> Hi guys
> thanks first of all for the excellent thread and all the contributions!
> 
> Just ordered this one on a Spanish online outlet. A bit compulsive decision but there was just one available and it ticked too many boxes to let it go: Size not too big (42mm), radiomir style (not fan of crown guards), nice looks (rose gold + brown dial), sandwich dial and mechanical movement (I think Miyota, web just says Japanese movement) , return policy and no Chinese shipment/guarantee burden.
> ...


Cool, looks nice enough. Make sure you give us your thoughts when it arrives! :-!

Where did you find it? Is there a stainless version?


----------



## fkitch (Jul 29, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> Cool, looks nice enough. Make sure you give us your thoughts when it arrives! :-!
> 
> Where did you find it? Is there a stainless version?


thanks, 
yep there's different color combos and also there's quartz versions. prices on their web are of course non making sense:

Hull Automatic | Spinnaker Watches

Found it on Amazon BuyVIP outlet (www.amazon.es/buyvip‎), not sure if a non-Spanish Amazon account is valid


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

fkitch said:


> thanks,
> yep there's different color combos and also there's quartz versions. prices on their web are of course non making sense:
> 
> Hull Automatic | Spinnaker Watches
> ...


I think this would make a killer base watch for a 512 homage. Just need to find it for less than $450, lol. Can't find it for sale in the US... Would also need to find pencil hands to fit that movement, but that shouldn't be too hard if it's a Miyita or NH35.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

JakeJD said:


> (...) but that shouldn't be too hard if it's a Miyita or NH35.


It appears to be an NH35a indeed.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

fkitch said:


> thanks,
> yep there's different color combos and also there's quartz versions. prices on their web are of course non making sense:
> 
> Hull Automatic | Spinnaker Watches
> ...


I can't access that Amazon.es site. What's the price on there?


----------



## Kirill Sergueev (Feb 9, 2015)

JakeJD said:


> I can't access that Amazon.es site. What's the price on there?


450 EUR


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Kirill Sergueev said:


> 450 EUR


That's the retail price, but he mentioned getting it for 138 eur in a sale that probably was specific to Amazon Spain.


----------



## fkitch (Jul 29, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> That's the retail price, but he mentioned getting it for 138 eur in a sale that probably was specific to Amazon Spain.


Better try this link: es.buyvip.com They still have other spinnaker models on sale, the Hull I picked was th eonly one available. I'd say price there is ca. 25% of the maker's web price.

There's some quartz models available at the standard amazon.es portal Amazon.es: spinnaker - Relojes de pulsera: Relojes but 220 EUR (same as ebay) is still way too much.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Glad I got this one.. 
Lume shot never fails a bring a smile to my face..


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

Anyone know where I might find this parnis model?







Not a fan of of the gmt particularly, but everything else about it I like.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Got my helenarou and have been testing it over the few days. Quick review..

Pros:
- quick service. 24 hour response noting they will test my watch for 48hours before shipping. 8 days elapsed after shipping before i got my watch here in oz.
- tested the power reserved and got > 40hrs.
- nice fit and finishing.

Cons
- price of usd143 incl shipping with no customization. Less of a deal compared to Getat
- poor lume
- poor sound proofing with the display caseback... Very loud ticking compared to my parnis pilot with the same movement
- no wr unlike getat

All in all i still like the watch given i dont have other options and didnt want to wait 2 months for getat and jackson didnt have the particular combo i wanted. Here's some pics. I can mod it later with those missing features..


----------



## mystrat (Dec 21, 2013)

The three musketeers!!!!


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Does this count ?








Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## tunasnacks (Jun 13, 2015)

It's unfortunate that Tat has such poor customer response. I emailed him a question asking his current wait times for his watches. Within three days he responded. I replied with a question inquiring about ordering a black on black dial which isn't shown on his website. I was going to purchase this design as they are my company colors. It was to be a test purchase. Since I've waited over a week and a half since I sent that email, I will be taking my 500+ watch order, as a Christmas present to my employees, to a different company.


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

tunasnacks said:


> It's unfortunate that Tat has such poor customer response. I emailed him a question asking his current wait times for his watches. Within three days he responded. I replied with a question inquiring about ordering a black on black dial which isn't shown on his website. I was going to purchase this design as they are my company colors. It was to be a test purchase. Since I've waited over a week and a half since I sent that email, I will be taking my 500+ watch order, as a Christmas present to my employees, to a different company.


Great - that 500+ watch order would slow his shipping time even more!


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm still deciding on which vendor to purchase from, but there is just one sticking point for me. 
I'm chasing an automatic with a black dial (flexible on colour), power reserve indicator, and a display case back. But I'm concerned about water resistance. 
I don't intend on swimming or showering with it, however there are circumstances where I can envisage rain possibly being an issue. Two years ago it wouldn't have crossed my mind, however, purchased a Casio dress watch and within a few days I was caught in rain, and the case obviously took in some moisture. It very quickly fogged up, and after a few months the hands showed signs of corrosion. 
I would probably stretch and purchase a getat mini fiddy for the reported water resistance, however I'm hesitant due to a lack of reply to emails, the general consensus around here that he can be slack with orders, and the fact that there is no model that I'm aware that fits my wants. 
How concerned should I be about purchasing from jackson or manbush with regards to real world water resistance? Any bad experiences from people here?


----------



## tyre777 (Jul 25, 2009)

45mm 3646 homage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

sledgod said:


> I'm still deciding on which vendor to purchase from, but there is just one sticking point for me.
> I'm chasing an automatic with a black dial (flexible on colour), power reserve indicator, and a display case back. But I'm concerned about water resistance.
> I don't intend on swimming or showering with it, however there are circumstances where I can envisage rain possibly being an issue. Two years ago it wouldn't have crossed my mind, however, purchased a Casio dress watch and within a few days I was caught in rain, and the case obviously took in some moisture. It very quickly fogged up, and after a few months the hands showed signs of corrosion.
> I would probably stretch and purchase a getat mini fiddy for the reported water resistance, however I'm hesitant due to a lack of reply to emails, the general consensus around here that he can be slack with orders, and the fact that there is no model that I'm aware that fits my wants.
> How concerned should I be about purchasing from jackson or manbush with regards to real world water resistance? Any bad experiences from people here?


The auto are really the same no matter where you get them. Jackson and Uncle Gong, etc, are all getting them from the same or similar sources. They don't "make" them, nor does Tat. So pick the seller with the price and look you like.

In my experience, the 42mm auto luminors are very poor quality. I'd never get one wet. My brother has an auto mini-fifty, and I have a mini-fifty with no crown guard. We've both definitely been caught in the rain in our watches with no deleterious effects. I'd give the nod to a mini-fifty as a safer bet. With a nice tight crown guard and a tight case back, it should do okay in the rain or even (briefly) under a faucet.


----------



## aikidoka25 (Nov 24, 2013)

I threw some punches with the watch on the wrist and to my horror I found the hour hand is now out of sync 

Can this be fixed by adjusting the screw that visible from the caseback? I have zero knowledge on watchmaking.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

DSN price, DSN quality. KS photography.


----------



## Texan (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

jonasbry said:


> Great - that 500+ watch order would slow his shipping time even more!


Yea I would have to agree no 500 orders
You will mess up his groove man. Its all about the quality not quantity. We have plenty of time on this forum no punt intended. Time=watches get it ! Cheers

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## mystrat (Dec 21, 2013)

Commander model caseback.The left one with color filled engraving.


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

Tat just shipped my order (tracking received) - took aroun 18 days from order via his website until the watch was shipped.

Seems he's back on track!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

aikidoka25 said:


> I threw some punches with the watch on the wrist and to my horror I found the hour hand is now out of sync
> 
> Can this be fixed by adjusting the screw that visible from the caseback? I have zero knowledge on watchmaking.
> 
> View attachment 4429682


That's a watchmaker fix. Have to take the whole thing apart to realign the hands - can't do it from the underside.


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm considering either a JOA California Dial or a Precista PRS-20 Italian (I don't like the "Precista" on the "C" model. Both are about the same price. But, getting JOA to actually answer questions is a laughable process. I've asked for paypal info three times, with no response. And you can't order via Timefactors/Precista until the 3rd week of July because of vacation. So, I have time. 

Long shot, but has anyone handled both? Which would be a better quality? The spec's are similar relative to movement, 316L, etc..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

Top for feedback; and to be annoying.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

fkitch said:


> Hi guys
> thanks first of all for the excellent thread and all the contributions!
> 
> Just ordered this one on a Spanish online outlet. A bit compulsive decision but there was just one available and it ticked too many boxes to let it go: Size not too big (42mm), radiomir style (not fan of crown guards), nice looks (rose gold + brown dial), sandwich dial and mechanical movement (I think Miyota, web just says Japanese movement) , return policy and no Chinese shipment/guarantee burden.
> ...


Hey fkitch, did this arrive? Post some pics!


----------



## fkitch (Jul 29, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> Hey fkitch, did this arrive? Post some pics!


Sorry busy weeks! Yes, it arrived a couple of days later. 
Here's some pics and comments, does not pretend to be a review at all as it's the first time I make pictures to a watch







!

The packaging is simple, includes a leaflet with not that much information









The watch is really good looking in person, rose gold tone is very nice. I bit red goldish even I'd say.









it feels really solid and well made too. Depending on the light sometimes I think a little bit darker dial, just a bit, would be perfect. In some other conditions it just looks gorgeous

Now some detail pics, starting with the engraved buckle that looks nice. 2 tone silicon strap feels very confortable and size is adequate. These straps tend to trap dust though...









Case is very well finished in my opinion, both brushed and polished surfaces.









Sunburst pattern sandwidh dial also gives good impression. There's lume as I supposed (specs didn't mention it at all) and it's strong, I may try to make a picture of it later.









Branded crown operates smoothly, I need to adjust the date! (I confess I'm a bit reluctant to operate it as it's my first automatic!

















Couple of wrist shots in different light conditions, 42mm case if you remember...

















The case back, I guess the Spinnaker pattern is a original thing but being my first auto as I mentioned before







I'd rather have the full undisclosed view!









Deninitely a NH35A Seiko caliber as @MrCairo spotted on the pictures I posted orginally. 24 jewels and 41 hour power reserve if I'm not wrong.

Overall I'm really really happy with the purchase! Lot of watch for less than 140 eur even if it's not sapphire crystal.

Would be interesting to see how it looks with pencil hands as you suggest JakeJD

Sorry for the dust in the pics!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

A what looks like a more than decently built watch with an NH35a movement for 140e is a pretty sweet deal! I agree with you on the case back -- while I appreciate the sailing reference, it may a bit over the top: a simple exposition or closed back would have sufficed. 

Not sure about replacing the hands with pencil hands though. It certainly would bring it more into PAM territory, but they may appear small / thin compared to the thick numbers on the dial.

Great find, enjoy it!


----------



## fkitch (Jul 29, 2013)

MrCairo said:


> A what looks like a more than decently built watch with an NH35a movement for 140e is a pretty sweet deal! I agree with you on the case back -- while I appreciate the sailing reference, it may a bit over the top: a simple exposition or closed back would have sufficed.
> 
> Not sure about replacing the hands with pencil hands though. It certainly would bring it more into PAM territory, but they may appear small / thin compared to the thick numbers on the dial.
> 
> Great find, enjoy it!


Thank you!


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

The build for a friend is finally completely done.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elp (Jul 13, 2014)

93EXCivic said:


> The build for a friend is finally completely done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I be your friend too? 

Beautiful build, very nice thoughtful gesture.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

93EXCivic said:


>


Dat dome


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

watchngars said:


> I'm considering either a JOA California Dial or a Precista PRS-20 Italian (I don't like the "Precista" on the "C" model. Both are about the same price. But, getting JOA to actually answer questions is a laughable process. I've asked for paypal info three times, with no response. And you can't order via Timefactors/Precista until the 3rd week of July because of vacation. So, I have time.
> 
> Long shot, but has anyone handled both? Which would be a better quality? The spec's are similar relative to movement, 316L, etc..
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I haven't handled either but from what I understand JOA uses the same case as Davidsen. I may be wrong and would love for someone to confirm this.

Honestly given that JOA won't answer and Timefactors from what I have seen has good customer service and that the Precista has WR that I'd trust, I'd go Precista.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

How about this 3646 case from Athaya? Damascus steel!


----------



## love1981 (Jan 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## the3dgm (Mar 22, 2013)

Just a quick heads up, I've read some are looking for a 40mm Panerai clone, you may want to check out ebay, not sure of the link policy here, so. . .


----------



## Marchar (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi,

Does anybody have a contact website for Minotto Marina?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Marchar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anybody have a contact website for Minotto Marina?


Facebook only.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Got my bob marino canvas strap. Very good quality for the money.



























Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)

Terrible photo but


----------



## mystrat (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## NemoAU (Jun 1, 2015)

That's a very nice looking watch!
@mystrat, may I please ask you, how long was the wait (after you have placed your order) ?


----------



## tyre777 (Jul 25, 2009)

I think @mystrat is the maker of minotto marina


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legno (Jan 13, 2013)

Well he's the owner of the brand who's managed to advertise here for free

p.s. Didn't know brands get free advertising opportunities ! Lol


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't think that would be considered as advertising. 

Need to chill out a bit on "- have you just advertised your own brand?" 

Unless it reaches ridiculous point of posts or etc. 

This is an open public forum. People can share.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Actually, thanks to the 'ad' in this thread, i have a Minotto Marina incoming! 








(pic taken from Minotto Marina's FB)


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

My getat lume (aquablue glow; not fully charged)


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

A rather belated unboxing process.. after sorting through my photo albums..

Davidsen, a name that evokes divided opinions poles apart.. put away those for the moment and let's enjoy the beauty of the watch first yah?

A non-descript white box it came in...










Well-cushioned for the journey with generous serving of foam peanuts. Watch's sitting in there like a pearl in an oyster..










Watch head and strap not the majority, volumetrically-speaking










Thick plastic bag after peeling away the bubble wrap..










Sterile crown, slightly domed sapphire, deep sandwich dial...










See thru caseback protecting the Asian 6498 movement, beautifully decorated with blued screws and Geneva stripes










26mm thick leather strap that accompanied the watch










Croco embossing and pre-V style polished buckle










Strap installed










The business end of it










Wrist shot










Lume shot. The spectacular lume makes these all worth it


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

So what kind of watch is that above?


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

My pvd radiomir in bob Marino canvas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

thrty8street said:


> So what kind of watch is that above?


Davidsen Radimor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thepilot (Apr 11, 2013)

Bugra said:


> I don't think that would be considered as advertising.
> 
> Need to chill out a bit on "- have you just advertised your own brand?"
> 
> ...


I agree with you. There are people who just loves to take a dig at other people.

Even certain homage microbrand loves to criticize other micros of being copycat.They should just stay focused...perhaps they are afraid of competition...


----------



## aikidoka25 (Nov 24, 2013)

Another problem with my getat made watch. The stem was dislodged out. Not sure if I pulled it too much or a failure on the parts. Can a watchmaker put it back?


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

aikidoka25 said:


> Another problem with my getat made watch. The stem was dislodged out. Not sure if I pulled it too much or a failure on the parts. Can a watchmaker put it back?


If you can get the caseback off and have a very small screwdriver (~1mm wide), it is an easy fix.

As for how, they can work loose sometimes if not quite tight enough at assembly. It's probably not broken.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Interesting..this am I was comparing my watches.. I have a parnis, a getat, two Hamilton's and two Steinhart (and more). The getat quality..hand wound mind you, really really seems like a bargain at 150$


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

Received my jackson tonight. Impressive since it was posted from HK on Saturday, to here in Australia.

I really like it. Certainly is a big watch for my little wrist. Going to take a bit of getting used to. 
The quality is good. It doesn't come off like a watch worth thousands, but then again, I've never held a real Panerai, so hard to compare. 
Finish is pretty good, and it was packaged well, and has a nice leather strap that even smells quite nice. A little stiff, but even after manipulating it for just a few minutes, it is starting to soften up. 
So far I'm quite content, only apprehension comes from the lack of water resistance. I'm not the best at keeping watches dry, so we'll see how it goes. 
All in all, I think it's been A$150 well spent.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

thepilot said:


> I agree with you. There are people who just loves to take a dig at other people.
> 
> Even certain homage microbrand loves to criticize other micros of being copycat.They should just stay focused...perhaps they are afraid of competition...


Well said.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

received my Minotto Marina today!! Very happy with it


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

Toh said:


> received my Minotto Marina today!! Very happy with it
> View attachment 4735810
> View attachment 4735818


Very nice. How did you go about even purchasing one? I cannot find a website or details, only FB.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

thomasp said:


> Very nice. How did you go about even purchasing one? I cannot find a website or details, only FB.


Thanks! I actually sent him a message in FB to enquire about this watch.


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Parnis GMT on a black Hadley Roma Kevlar strap:


----------



## EE-Elaine (Dec 31, 2012)

nice watch, but seems not the original strap ? did you change the strap ? and where did you find it ?



beached said:


> Parnis GMT on a black Hadley Roma Kevlar strap:
> 
> View attachment 4737178


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

His case is pretty nice but I wouldn't come close to saying it is the nicest case I've ever seen for a Panerai homage. Nicest case for under $100 sure.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

93EXCivic said:


> His case is pretty nice but I wouldn't come close to saying it is the nicest case I've ever seen for a Panerai homage. Nicest case for under $100 sure.


Who makes a nicer mini-fifty? None of the "cartel" cases are this good.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> Who makes a nicer mini-fifty? None of the "cartel" cases are this good.


You said nicest PAM homage case not nicest mini-fifty cause there are a number of places that you could get a nicer case.

But what about Davidsen for mini-fifty?


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

93EXCivic said:


> You said nicest PAM homage case not nicest mini-fifty.
> 
> But what about Davidsen? (or does he only make bronze mini-fifty cases)


Okay, that's fair. My experience really is limited to 44mm and 45mm PAMs, and I did say "that I have seen." I do recognize that Davidsen and Athaya make some great cases, though.

I don't believe Davidsen makes a mini-fifty. Are you referring to the SLOB? That's a Luminor with a domed crystal.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> Okay, that's fair. My experience really is limited to 44mm and 45mm PAMs, and I did say "that I have seen." I do recognize that Davidsen and Athaya make some great cases, though.
> 
> I don't believe Davidsen makes a mini-fifty. Are you referring to the SLOB? That's a Luminor with a domed crystal.


I could have swore he used to but I might be going crazy. Yeah I forgot the SLOB was a Luminor.

I can't find though so it must have been my imagination. Then yeah I'll agree that Getat's Mini Fiddy is the nicest mini-fifty on the market.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Quick edit to show Tat's case. This is the all polished version.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

I recently took the plunge in ordering my first PAM homage (and from Getat no less). I must admit, I read a lot of reviews regarding the Getat experience, and in the end I went with my Mini-Fiddy order, as no one else had the combination I wanted at a reasonable price.

My timeline:
Order: Confirmation from Getat - 12/6 (was actually my second order, as the 1st time I ordered it didn't appear to be received by him 2 weeks earlier)
Payment request: 15/6
Paid: 15/6
Chased for update: 22/6
Tracking number received: 30/6 (not activated)
Chased up activation of tracking number: 13/7
Getat replied he would check: 14/7
Chased up activation of tracking number: 22/7 and 23/7
Chased again, request for PayPal refund if tracking number is not activated by the 3/8: 27/8
Tracking number activated: 28/8
Received: 6/8

All in all, it went well considering he did not reply after the 14/7. If I were to do it again. I would probably be more like the user MK_FR91 and be patient.

I just wanted to be transparent with my own experience, and hope it helps others thinking of buying from Getat. As others have provided their own experiences which helped me decide to buy from him.

Now the wrist shot. Been looking forward to contribute on this thread. Needless to say, I am very happy.










And a lume shot.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Just received a 44 mini fiddy from tat. The straps are garbage. 
Where do you guys go for a better leather strap?

Oh and I wonder why I received no watch box? Are they extra now?


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Depends on what you want. There are tons of excellent strap makers, but you may spend as much for the strap as the watch. 


-C.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Speaking of straps, what is this, who makes this and how can I get one (the strap I mean!)? Anyone an idea?


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

harrym71 said:


> Oh and I wonder why I received no watch box? Are they extra now?


I didn't receive a watch box. Wasn't expecting one either though.


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

damo_t said:


> I didn't receive a watch box. Wasn't expecting one either though.


I didn't get a box as well. I recall he mentioned on his web site at some point that he was not going to ship the watches in boxes anymore (I think this was to keep shipping costs as they are but I could be wrong....).
My 44mm mini-fiddy is gorgeous (will post pictures when I get the chance). The domed plexiglas is really nice (I hope it will not scratch too easily...). The case is well made and finished; the crown lever is very very tight, much more than on my 1:1 luminor homage.

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

charliekilo98 said:


> Depends on what you want. There are tons of excellent strap makers, but you may spend as much for the strap as the watch.
> 
> -C.


Oh I know, I usually get custom straps. Just not sure I can justify getting a custom one for this considering I spent so little on the watch. They do usually run me as much if not more than what I paid for this thing.



MK_FR91 said:


> I didn't get a box as well. I recall he mentioned on his web site at some point that he was not going to ship the watches in boxes anymore (I think this was to keep shipping costs as they are but I could be wrong....).
> My 44mm mini-fiddy is gorgeous (will post pictures when I get the chance). The domed plexiglas is really nice (I hope it will not scratch too easily...). The case is well made and finished; the crown lever is very very tight, much more than on my 1:1 luminor homage.
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


I didn't really go through his website, it was an impulse buy cause I missed my old one.
I do like the domed plexi but find it could have used about 1-2mm more on the diameter. Takes away from the dial a little.
Only other gripe is that I chose polished, it's a little too polished for my liking. I might change that though.
As for the build of this thing, it's different than the one I had few years back. The crown and crown lock seem solid. 
Overall a nice watch.


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)

This just arrived today. 
G-tat Mini Fiddy 44mm, sterile dial, brushed, white super lume, heather gray band, hand wind, plexi dome crystal.

It looks awesome, very heavy and seems well built. Like others the crown lock is nice and solid. The finish is nice and smooth all around. It runs and we'll see how it keeps time. The band is thick leather, seems well stitched and is nice and soft, the free black band is kind of cheap and will go in the back up drawer.

First impression is that I'm really pleased, well worth the price.

Ordered 8/2 Sunday 
Paid 8/2 Sunday 
Tracking received 8/9 Sunday 
Delivered 8/13 Thursday


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

MrCairo said:


> Speaking of straps, what is this, who makes this and how can I get one (the strap I mean!)? Anyone an idea?
> 
> View attachment 4980401


My googling came up with http://www.rinascita.com/Public


----------



## Texan (Mar 1, 2012)

MrCairo said:


> Speaking of straps, what is this, who makes this and how can I get one (the strap I mean!)? Anyone an idea?
> 
> View attachment 4980401


PM me. I have an idea .


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Yuris said:


> Very nice watch! May I ask you about your wrist size?
> Thanks!


I have a small wrist at 6 inches. But luckily it's also ridiculously flat so the 2.5 inch top could pull off the 45mm watch case. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Thought I'd share this for posterity. This is a piece I just finished for my dad - big Steelers fan. Gorgeous old "pink gold" Arnex 6498 movement and C1 lume. HRou printed the dial for me. Hard to give it away!


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

I mean you could have chosen a better team but the movement looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

This one just got in. Built by a very talented builder. It was his first build. Reshaped Old Jackson mini-fifty case, DSN plexi and crown guard, custom resin filled MM dial, Molly 3602 movement, custom lug bars. I am pretty sure this one is a keeper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yuris (Jul 20, 2012)

Which getat lume would you recommend? 
I plan to order 45mm Radiomir.
Thanks!


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

Yuris said:


> Which getat lume would you recommend?
> I plan to order 45mm Radiomir.
> Thanks!


I have two getat watches, one with his white aquablue super glow (white under light and blue glow) and one with super lume (white under light and green glow). Both are nice (the green one is more brilliant). I guess your choice will mostly depend on how you want your numerals to look under normal light (white, greenish, yellow, orange, grey, etc).


----------



## Yuris (Jul 20, 2012)

MK_FR91 said:


> I have two getat watches, one with his white aquablue super glow (white under light and blue glow) and one with super lume (white under light and green glow). Both are nice (the green one is more brilliant). I guess your choice will mostly depend on how you want your numerals to look under normal light (white, greenish, yellow, orange, grey, etc).


Thanks! What about the glow time of your watches?


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

Yuris said:


> Thanks! What about the glow time of your watches?


It's okay I guess, still readable in the dark after one night but not very bright...it's not worst than the luminova on my Glycine though.

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> Thought I'd share this for posterity. This is a piece I just finished for my dad - big Steelers fan. Gorgeous old "pink gold" Arnex 6498 movement and C1 lume. HRou printed the dial for me. Hard to give it away!
> 
> View attachment 5026417


Hi Jake, mind sharing whose watch case did you use for this build for yer dad?
It's a 44mm right?


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

kiosai said:


> Hi Jake, mind sharing whose watch case did you use for this build for yer dad?
> It's a 44mm right?


Yep, 44mm. I think I linked to the case on ebay a few pages back in this thread, but here it is again. It is basically a mini-fifty with a larger crown and no crown guard.

44mm Watch Stainless Steel Case Suitable for ETA 6497 Seagull ST3600 Movement | eBay


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Jackson also offers that same case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Quite happy with how it looks on nato


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Let me apologize for the newbie question. 
I'm new to the Panerai Homage arena but I wanted to find out about which of these homage brands would have decent WR? (I've searched the thread but can't find much info in that regard)

The only brands that I know of (Under $200) are

Getat
Jackson
Davidsen
Parnis

Should I be considering anything else? 

Do any of the less expensive brands have at least 50M/100M of WR....that you would trust? The back case of the Jackson watches say 300M but I assume that is just for marketing purposes? I'm not looking to dive in the watch but brief shallow swim, wash hands/watch under running water, caught in a rain shower might be very real uses for my watch. 

I realize that I can get a really good watch if I move up to Gruppo Gamma or Magrette but they are closer to $500+. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

For Gruppo Gamma, only the new bronze models are $500+. You can still get the older brass models from the US dealer for $350. Or you can sign up and wait for new SS model at $370.

Otherwise, you're looking at getat.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Maranez Layan and Rawai are Panerai homages with at least 200m WR and cost $300 and $350
Otherwise Getat is probably your best bet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Isn't the Minotto in the post just above rated at 100M?? Pretty sure.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> Isn't the Minotto in the post just above rated at 100M?? Pretty sure.


Yup, it's 100m. 
350USD with registered shipping with tracking or add 20USD for EMS shipping.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Minotto isn't quite up to Maranez or Gruppo Gamma at similar price point.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

re: WR

Thanks, I guess I will get on the list for a Gruppo Gamma but i really wish the SS models had a seconds hand. Or order a Getat now in time for my Birthday next April.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

taike said:


> Minotto isn't quite up to Maranez or Gruppo Gamma at similar price point.


Do you own a Minotto? Just curious. I'd love to see a comparsion between Minotto, Maranez and Gruppo Gamma.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Um, before I undertake the expensive crapshoot that is returning a watch back to China, any skilled modders want to take a crack at removing the dial lettering on my PAM homage that showed up "not homage-y enough?" 

In a perfect world I'd want the lettering on the dial that was in the damned advertising photo for it -- simply the word "Marina" at the top. If rewording it makes it tougher, I'll take a sterile dial.

This is all, of course, contingent on this whole process costing less than it would to return it to the Far East. 

Please PM me if you can help a brotha out.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

93EXCivic said:


> Do you own a Minotto? Just curious. I'd love to see a comparsion between Minotto, Maranez and Gruppo Gamma.


Yes, I have the Minotto. Not very impressed by the flat mineral crystal. Case is very similar to manbush parnis no crown guard mini fiddy. Dial has a matte card stock look to it. Brand has kind of a fly-by-night vibe. I would rate it a step above the typical no brand homages, but a step below Maranez and Gruppo Gamma.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

taike said:


> Yes, I have the Minotto. Not very impressed by the flat mineral crystal. Case is very similar to manbush parnis no crown guard mini fiddy. Dial has a matte card stock look to it. Brand has kind of a fly-by-night vibe. I would rate it a step above the typical no brand homages, but a step below Maranez and Gruppo Gamma.


That is disappointing. I liked the look of them in pictures especially the caseback engraving.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

So I have been wearing my 47mm 6152 homage quite a bit.

I find that it is actually more comfortable to wear then my Luminor homage.

I need to take a side on comparsion shot of the different cases.










Top to bottom: 44mm Luminor (Getat case), 47mm 6152 (Jackson case), 44mm Mini-fifty (Jackson), 40mm Luminor


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Placed an order with Manbush for a movement and dial in July. The parts haven't gotten in yet so I emailed them and they responded saying parts arrived in France on July 26th which would be great if I live in France but I live in Alabama so they only missed by a little

Edit: Update: He has resent the package so I think it is all good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baal-amiga (Feb 4, 2011)

My latest from JTSE, arrived in July. It runs +30 sec/month (!)....


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

This was one of the first ManchesterWatchWorks prototypes I ever made ('cause I missed my 40mm RXW MM10). But it had the older NH25 movement which had no handwinding etc. Finally got around to swapping to a NH35. Now I can't take it off my wrist 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Djk949 said:


> This was one of the first ManchesterWatchWorks prototypes I ever made ('cause I missed my 40mm RXW MM10). But it had the older NH25 movement which had no handwinding etc. Finally got around to swapping to a NH35. Now I can't take it off my wrist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That case is completely awesome! Got anymore??? (Or a CAD file, lol?)


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey JakeJD,

Thanks! Yeah, my factory did a fantastic job with it - especially the all brushed finish. I didn't make anymore because I changed the initial direction of the company from the "homage" direction (that was my original focus). But, it's funny, because it's still one of my favorites. The 41mm case and 12mm height (it's got a domed sapphire) make it easy to wear everywhere. Plus, it has a 200m water resistance


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

Djk949 said:


> Hey JakeJD,
> 
> Thanks! Yeah, my factory did a fantastic job with it - especially the all brushed finish. I didn't make anymore because I changed the initial direction of the company from the "homage" direction (that was my original focus). But, it's funny, because it's still one of my favorites. The 41mm case and 12mm height (it's got a domed sapphire) make it easy to wear everywhere. Plus, it has a 200m water resistance


Great watch, size and finish...make more of these please, they will sell like pancakes IMHO 

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> Hey JakeJD,
> 
> Thanks! Yeah, my factory did a fantastic job with it - especially the all brushed finish. I didn't make anymore because I changed the initial direction of the company from the "homage" direction (that was my original focus). But, it's funny, because it's still one of my favorites. The 41mm case and 12mm height (it's got a domed sapphire) make it easy to wear everywhere. Plus, it has a 200m water resistance


Man I'd love to buy that case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I like it on a leather NATO too 
My Labor Day watch choice









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Djk949 said:


> I like it on a leather NATO too
> My Labor Day watch choice
> 
> 
> ...


Homage world definitely needs a 40-42 Radiomir homage.

No one makes a proper one.


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

with aged suede strap










and now with hand made vintage leather, and a new crown


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

martinellard said:


> with aged suede strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's case? The resin fill looks great.


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

93EXCivic said:


> Who's case? The resin fill looks great.


Esdee, i did the dial


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

martinellard said:


> Esdee, i did the dial


Looks great. What movement?

I have been trying some dial painting and resin filling. It is tricky.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I received my GETAT  It is on a customized, hybrid zulu.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

MK_FR91 said:


> Great watch, size and finish...make more of these please, they will sell like pancakes IMHO
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk





93EXCivic said:


> Man I'd love to buy that case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Bugra said:


> Homage world definitely needs a 40-42 Radiomir homage.
> 
> No one makes a proper one.


Might have some good news, ya'll! Doug might make the Iconik 1 for us!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/help...ition-41mm-pam-homage-iconik-1-a-2346962.html


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

Pics of my new Getat mini-fiddy:










Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

I really, really like that MK. Which options did you choose? I've been looking at his website at the spec choices, looking at nearly that identical watch from him. 

Or a Bernarus vintage moray... Sigh. Decisions decisions. 


-C.


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

charliekilo98 said:


> I really, really like that MK. Which options did you choose? I've been looking at his website at the spec choices, looking at nearly that identical watch from him.
> 
> Or a Bernarus vintage moray... Sigh. Decisions decisions.
> 
> -C.


Thanks.
It's the mini-fiddy case (brushed, polished bezel); domed plexiglas (really nice!), sterile dial and gold hands both with white superlume. 
I think it looks better on NATO than on the straps it came with.

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

Dial painting takes lots of practice, and even more wasted paint and lots of sandpaper for all the mistakes.
The movement is a Swiss ETA 6498.


----------



## mclame (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey guys!

Long time lurker here with a first comment.

I've been a Panerai fan as long as I've been into watches. But the sad fact of life is that I won't be able to afford one in the foreseeable future. I've also been eyeing PAM homages as long as I've been a fan of Panerai design language. 

I think after years of pandering and being attracted to different kinds of watches and always eventually returning to gaze into PAM homages, it's finally time to pull the trigger.

I know I want a bronze lookalike minifiddy case, but the problem is that I don't like the dials it usually comes with. I am a big fan of the GMT dial with the skeleton hands and green lume. But at least Getat website doesn't allow me to configure the dial of the bronze case watch, nor does it allow me to choose a bronze case for the GMT dial watch.

So those of you who are familiar with these parts, is the frankenwatch I'm after possible to build? And can someone make a makeshift photoshop of what it would look like. It might look like a frankenmonster, but at least I like the image I have in my head...


----------



## Rex3 (Aug 11, 2008)

I had a good experience with Getat, even having to do warranty repair. Watchuseek has been a great tool for setting expectations, especially on shipping/transit times. I have a strap question at the end and would appreciate any suggestions (real and joke) you had

My interest in the Luminor look switched from off to on one day this summer. I did some research on the boards, bought a Meigir quartz chrono and after deciding I liked the shape I ordered a Getat super lume mini fiddy, brushed case, polished bezel with sapphire glass and water resistance.

Ordered at the beginning of August, about 24 hour response times to order and emails. Watch was shipped EMS a week after order, and after a four day EMS trip, arrived 12 days after order. I was impressed on shipping speed and very impressed with watch and the hazel gray strap. After about a day the watch stopped. Sometimes randomly, sometimes when I pushed the crown or lever back in. Tried to tell myself it was breaking in, but it didn't get better letting the mainspring run down then wind it back up. Took it to a local jeweler who said the stem may be too long, stopping the works every time it got pushed back in. Emailed getat and got a quick response that it didn't sound right and to send it back. Was expensive to ship it back with tracking info, but that's the warranty/repair agreement. At least it was fast.

Getat swapped out the movement in the same watch and put it back in the mail to me. This time it was an excruciating 10 day epacket trip, but it made it back. So about a month later, the time some folks said to expect your initial order, Getat sent, repaired and returned one. Maybe it's luck or the time of year, but things went well for me. The repaired watch runs about +1-3 sec per day, 48-50 hour power reserve. I dunked it in water and it's fine too. Lume is very nice, all night and almost Seiko. Almost.

The hazel gray strap was nice too, but the thick edges of big Panerai style straps can be a pain after a while. I'm looking for a padded, dark brown, embossed croc/gator strap with white or cream contrast stitching. I have a similar one pictured from panatime which is a little too flat. I'm looking for something with more padding, thinner at the seams. Considering the Hadley Roma MS2035 - does anyone have this model strap? Any similar suggestions around $50 or less?


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

In case anyone missed the thread, here's what we're cooking up with the Manchester Watch Works Iconik 1. (41mm, sapphire, NH35, 200M WR)


----------



## Stehamp (Mar 15, 2013)

After much thought I decided to buy a Marina Militaire homage watch from Getat (which should be on its way soon!). Having read this thread, I've come across lots of websites selling homages and have seen a couple of watches I like the look of, but would I'd like to know if anyone has experience of buying from them, how do the watches compare to those sold by Getat in terms of quality. The websites are below

Marina Militare Watch Store
Parnis|Parnis Watch|Marina Militare|Garton|Parnis Warch

Thanks


----------



## Stehamp (Mar 15, 2013)

After much thought I decided to buy a Marina Militaire homage watch from Getat (which should be on its way soon!). Having read this thread, I've come across lots of websites selling homages and have seen a couple of watches I like the look of, but would I'd like to know if anyone has experience of buying from them, how do the watches compare to those sold by Getat in terms of quality. The websites are below

Marina Militare Watch Store
Parnis|Parnis Watch|Marina Militare|Garton|Parnis Warch

Thanks


----------



## tzook (Sep 7, 2015)

Okay... I'm confused. Are Getat, Jackson and Parnis all different things? I guess I was under the impression they were all "Parnis" more or less just being sold by different distributers. Sorry if that's a dumb question. I'm loving the thread!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> In case anyone missed the thread, here's what we're cooking up with the [URL="https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/f71/help
> 
> Looking REALLY good...


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

tzook said:


> Okay... I'm confused. Are Getat, Jackson and Parnis all different things? I guess I was under the impression they were all "Parnis" more or less just being sold by different distributers. Sorry if that's a dumb question. I'm loving the thread!


Yes. There are some differences in the cases. From what I can tell, Jackson does sell some Parnis watches but I am pretty sure his 44 and 47mm Luminors are not standard Parnis cases. Getat uses his own cases.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

watermanxxl said:


> Looking REALLY good...












lol


----------



## Grandroyale (Dec 13, 2014)

Anyone suggest a good vintage looking lume?

I want to relume my Manbush MM homage to have some vintage possibly resin looking lume to give it a more worn look.

Anyone opened up one of these??


----------



## tzook (Sep 7, 2015)

93EXCivic said:


> Yes. There are some differences in the cases. From what I can tell, Jackson does sell some Parnis watches but I am pretty sure his 44 and 47mm Luminors are not standard Parnis cases. Getat uses his own cases.


Thank you for clearing that up!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

I haven't tried it - I've used "vintage" from Watchlume.net, which is also pretty good - but the next time I want to do a vintage shade I'm going to try Noctiluma AG40F. Noctiluma generally is really bright stuff, inexpensive, and you won't have to wait a month to receive it from the Far East. Plus Noctiluma's stuff has a more even glow than some others (like Watchlume). At least their "natural" shade (looks like SL C3) - so I'd expect this color to behave similarly.










If you want it slightly browner, find a suitable light shade of ladies' foundation at the drug store (yes, really - it's the only stuff you'll find that is as finely ground lume powder) and mix in a very small amount very, very thoroughly. 

Google around for guides on how to do it - there are some really good ones on some of the other forums. It isn't exactly for the faint of heart, lol. You've got to be fast and precise. You might buy a blank dial off ebay to practice on. Or PM me, I've got like 20 of them, I can send you one.



Grandroyale said:


> Anyone suggest a good vintage looking lume?
> 
> I want to relume my Manbush MM homage to have some vintage possibly resin looking lume to give it a more worn look.
> 
> ...


----------



## thepilot (Apr 11, 2013)

Does anyone know where to get case back seals for Luminor homage? I wish to change the gasket myself. Really appreciate some feedbacks from you guys. Thanks!


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Grandroyale said:


> Anyone suggest a good vintage looking lume?
> 
> I want to relume my Manbush MM homage to have some vintage possibly resin looking lume to give it a more worn look.
> 
> ...


Are you wanting to do a resin fill on the dial or just relume it?


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

Ideally I'd love the look of a resin filled dial. 

But I'm kinda nervous it being a sandwich dial with a sub seconds hand and all.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

fofofomin said:


> Ideally I'd love the look of a resin filled dial.
> 
> But I'm kinda nervous it being a sandwich dial with a sub seconds hand and all.


It is tricky. I have tried a couple times and haven't been completely happy with the result yet.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

fofofomin said:


> Ideally I'd love the look of a resin filled dial.
> 
> But I'm kinda nervous it being a sandwich dial with a sub seconds hand and all.


I wouldn't try it without a longer pin on the seconds hand. Is that a 44mm Luminor? You can get a base (no seconds) dial in 34mm on ebay, although they are sterile (Tat has them with MM text - nobody else does). Trim off the seconds pin, put a taller cannon pinion in that movement (its already too short), and buy yourself a couple tenths of a millimeter for the resin.


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> I wouldn't try it without a longer pin on the seconds hand. Is that a 44mm Luminor? You can get a base (no seconds) dial in 34mm on ebay, although they are sterile (Tat has them with MM text - nobody else does). Trim off the seconds pin, put a taller cannon pinion in that movement (its already too short), and buy yourself a couple tenths of a millimeter for the resin.


that's the thing that scares me. So I think I would probably be happy just with a fresh vintage lume.

If I was to go about doing this, is it better to take the sandwich apart or just going straight for the depressions in the indices.

Also where is the crown release pin on these, anyone have a pic before I obliterate my movement lol.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

fofofomin said:


> that's the thing that scares me. So I think I would probably be happy just with a fresh vintage lume.
> 
> If I was to go about doing this, is it better to take the sandwich apart or just going straight for the depressions in the indices.
> 
> Also where is the crown release pin on these, anyone have a pic before I obliterate my movement lol.


Another choice is Athaya has long pin seconds hands.

There isn't a crown release pin. It is a small screw that you need to loosen. Do not underscrew it all the way or you will have to reset the keyless works. Just back it out until the stem is loose. Small screw by the stem.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

fofofomin said:


> that's the thing that scares me. So I think I would probably be happy just with a fresh vintage lume.
> 
> If I was to go about doing this, is it better to take the sandwich apart or just going straight for the depressions in the indices.
> 
> Also where is the crown release pin on these, anyone have a pic before I obliterate my movement lol.


Most definitely take it apart. Not difficult with an xacto, just be careful not to knick the side of the dial. The top plate should have tiny feet on the back that fit into the backplate (or in some cases the dial feet are themselves attached to the top plate, and they just insert through the backplate) so you can be sure it lines up upon reassembly. You'll wreck the dial if you try to go through the indices.

So, if what you mean is: any way to do this without taking the seconds hand off, then no, I'm afraid.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Not too sure about the plexi dome on this one. 
Does anyone know if I can just order a regular crystal from Tat and make it an even swap or do I have to swap the bezel too?

BTW, that's a Martu canvas strap. Pretty comfortable.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> Most definitely take it apart. Not difficult with an xacto, just be careful not to knick the side of the dial. The top plate should have tiny feet on the back that fit into the backplate (or in some cases the dial feet are themselves attached to the top plate, and they just insert through the backplate) so you can be sure it lines up upon reassembly. You'll wreck the dial if you try to go through the indices.
> 
> So, if what you mean is: any way to do this without taking the seconds hand off, then no, I'm afraid.


Hahaha well thanks!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

If anyone in this thread was thinking about getting in on the MWW Iconik, it's last call for the pre-order price! Doug's going to push forward with production!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/upda...homage-iconik-1-a-2346962-7.html#post20750097


----------



## mr_nobody (Sep 9, 2015)

JakeJD said:


> If anyone in this thread was thinking about getting in on the MWW Iconik, it's last call for the pre-order price! Doug's going to push forward with production!


Yeah, and once those arrive, we can just lock this thread forever!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hi all,

Does anyone know where one could get really short length 24mm PAM straps (for female wrists)? The shortest I've found is 115/75 mm, and that was already exceptional as I see the smaller sizes are usually 114/82 mm. I'm looking for even smaller than these mentioned. Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## mr_nobody (Sep 9, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know where one could get really short length 24mm PAM straps (for female wrists)? The shortest I've found is 115/75 mm, and that was already exceptional as I see the smaller sizes are usually 114/82 mm. I'm looking for even smaller than these mentioned. Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


This person will do custom lengths:

How can I know my strap size? - Martu


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

MrCairo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know where one could get really short length 24mm PAM straps (for female wrists)? The shortest I've found is 115/75 mm, and that was already exceptional as I see the smaller sizes are usually 114/82 mm. I'm looking for even smaller than these mentioned. Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


You can also try Toshi (but his straps are more expensive)


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

If I order from getat are we talking weeks/month/months for delivery?


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

Jockinho said:


> If I order from getat are we talking weeks/month/months for delivery?


I ordered twice from him (2014 and 2015) and in both cases it took one month from order to having the watch in hand (in France; EMS delivery).

Key word with Getat: patience!

Place your order. Wait for invoice (can take 1h or 1week). Pay. Wait for tracking number and shipment. Don't bother sending emails...

I am extremely happy with both watches; excellent quality for the price (I have the urge to buy one or two more !!)


----------



## Rex3 (Aug 11, 2008)

Jockinho said:


> If I order from getat are we talking weeks/month/months for delivery?


For me it was weeks/month and Getat was very responsive.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Jockinho said:


> If I order from getat are we talking weeks/month/months for delivery?


I have order parts from him twice. Once it was a couple weeks. Another time it was 1.5 months.


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

Can somebody tell me how is the pvd finish and quality on the 'new' Getat lumi, mini-fiddy or radi cases? I am concerned that they might scratch easily...
On his web site the pvd seems like a nice matte black on both the case and bezel....

Thanks! (Pictures appreciated !)


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

MK_FR91 said:


> Can somebody tell me how is the pvd finish and quality on the 'new' Getat lumi, mini-fiddy or radi cases? I am concerned that they might scratch easily...
> On his web site the pvd seems like a nice matte black on both the case and bezel....
> 
> Thanks! (Pictures appreciated !)


I've had mine for over a year and it's holding up great, not even a single scratch. It is indeed a nice matte color and seems to be of good quality. I wear mine quite often so it's definitely not a box queen.


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

Iliyan said:


> I've had mine for over a year and it's holding up great, not even a single scratch. It is indeed a nice matte color and seems to be of good quality. I wear mine quite often so it's definitely not a box queen.


Thanks!


----------



## eduardo.bispo (Mar 20, 2015)

Iliyan said:


> I've had mine for over a year and it's holding up great, not even a single scratch. It is indeed a nice matte color and seems to be of good quality. I wear mine quite often so it's definitely not a box queen.


Which colour lume did you choose?

Long_eddy


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

eduardo.bispo said:


> Which colour lume did you choose?
> 
> Long_eddy


I went with the orange lume. It has a nice vintage look to it and does not look orange-y to me.


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

Iliyan said:


> I went with the orange lume. It has a nice vintage look to it and does not look orange-y to me.


Was going to ask the same question! I thought it was the vintage beige lume...


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

MK_FR91 said:


> Was going to ask the same question! I thought it was the vintage beige lume...


It does look vintage and beige, but it's supposed to be the orange lume. I was debating between vintage beige and orange, the beige seems a bit too dark. The orange looks perfect to me. I was worried it will be Orange Monster orange, but was pleasantly surprised. When you look at the lume samples on his website you'll see that the orange lume is kind of like a lighter vintage beige and the name orange does not fit the actual color.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Here are 2 phone pics that I just took. Not the best quality, but I think the color in the pictures is pretty much what it is in reality. Sorry for the smudges in the second one.


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

Iliyan said:


> Here are 2 phone pics that I just took. Not the best quality, but I think the color in the pictures is pretty much what it is in reality. Sorry for the smudges in the second one.


Very nice! Thanks

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Iliyan said:


> Here are 2 phone pics that I just took. Not the best quality, but I think the color in the pictures is pretty much what it is in reality. Sorry for the smudges in the second one.


Great pairing with that strap. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'd say it's a keeper.


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

So after reading MANY posts here I decided to order a mini fiddy from getat.

Although I see some folk have got away with it recently, hopefully my edited photo below gets by the MM police 

So far only worn it about an hour or so, but as others report its excellent quality for the money. Pretty taken with it to be honest.

The crown is fairly stiff I would say, but smooth. The retaining clasp is firmly in place. I ordered with the "swimmable" sapphire crystal and am glad I did.

Th hazel grey strap is nice quality and supple, but the buckle....meh.... It seems too big to me and certainly wider than the strap needs as you will see in the pics.

Overall though, very happy with this 

























So the ordering experience, no real difference to what anyone else has said...

Queries sent with immediate reply 13th Sept
Ordered 15th
Confirmed and paid 16th
Order states dispatch in 5 days
Contacted getat 23rd as item not yet dispatched
Confirmed shipped with tracking code given on 25th
Emailed getat on 28th, 30th then 2nd October as tracking code still not working
Getat responded 3rd October stating they would check
Chased getat but nothing until item became traceable with HK post on 7th October
Item arrived in UK 9th October and delivered to my door today 10th October
Rightly or wrongly, item was marked as "gift" with 20 USD value


----------



## bcbcbck (Mar 21, 2015)

Wow. Love this Radiomir homage. Can you tell me its information? What brand is it?


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

Www.Getat-watch.com

mm44mini wt 44mm Mini Fiddy M****** ******** Black Dial with Superlume Watch
Buckle Style : Pre-V
Case Option : Brushed, Polished Bezel w/ Sapphire
Dial Lume : 03) White Superlume
Hands Colour : Gold
Hands Lume : 03) White Superlume
Hands style : Double Pencil ( NOT for Blue)
Movement : Normal Stainless Steel
Strap Option : Hazel Gray / beige stitch 1


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Case, dial and hands from Getat

-Polished Radiomir case-sapphire crystal, solid case back.

-sterile 2533 style dial Swiss grey lume

-silver Cali hands with Swiss grey lume

-Swiss Unitas movement

-Panatime grey lizard 26/22 strap.


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

siblingchris said:


> So after reading MANY posts here I decided to order a mini fiddy from getat.
> 
> Although I see some folk have got away with it recently, hopefully my edited photo below gets by the MM police
> 
> ...


Great choice! I thought about the mini fiddy with small seconds sub-dial. But in the end chose the base dial.
Love to see good examples out there!


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

I really like the gold hands too. Makes them really pop off the dial in real life and goes well with the strap choice IMHO.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

siblingchris said:


> I really like the gold hands too. Makes them really pop off the dial in real life and goes well with the strap choice IMHO.


That buckle is called a Pre-V style buckle. It was used on all Panerai watches for years. Still used on many today. It's part of the Panerai homage DNA. ;-)


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

bcbcbck said:


> Wow. Love this Radiomir homage. Can you tell me its information? What brand is it?


Which one?


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeah I get the pre-v 
The get-at came with two straps, the hazel grey one is 22mm end to end and the buckle is significantly larger than with the second black strap it came with (which tapers and is therefore narrower at the buckle) and it has a few mm play so "rattles" a bit when not wearing it. I've not measured the buckles, but to the eye the larger one looks half as big again as the other on the black strap.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

siblingchris said:


> Yeah I get the pre-v
> The get-at came with two straps, the hazel grey one is 22mm end to end and the buckle is significantly larger than with the second black strap it came with (which tapers and is therefore narrower at the buckle) and it has a few mm play so "rattles" a bit when not wearing it. I've not measured the buckles, but to the eye the larger one looks half as big again as the other on the black strap.


Ooooh, now I see what you mean. Didn't notice it in the photo before. Yeah, that looks like a 26mm buckle on a 24mm strap. (Strap def should be 24mm, at least at the lugs. 24mm lugs and it looks like the strap fits perfectly there.)


----------



## sinergie (Jul 22, 2014)

siblingchris said:


> So the ordering experience, no real difference to what anyone else has said...
> 
> Queries sent with immediate reply 13th Sept
> Ordered 15th
> ...


Very similar with my order process.

I did several inquiries during the month September.
Finally ordered Sept 15th.
Received invoice Sept 16th.
Paid Sept 17th.
I was still torn between the PVD case and the brushed with polished bezel case (which I ordered) and asked on the 17th if he could send a photo of the PVD option (to see how it would look). He replied on the 18th that he would send a photo in 1-2 days how the watch would like in a PVD case, unfortunately I never received it (sent a reminder on the 26th but no response yet).
Received order shipping information Sept 25th (I opted for regular airmail).
Sent a mail Oct 7th since tracking is still not working at the Hong Kong Post website (just checked again), but no response yet.

Which shipping method did you opt for, regular airmail or EMS?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

How are you guys buying your Getat? I Find it hard to navigate their site, pretty much all models are sold out. Only a few case + dials are available. Is there noticeable difference between the domed acrylic and the sapphire?


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> How are you guys buying your Getat? I Find it hard to navigate their site, pretty much all models are sold out. Only a few case + dials are available. Is there noticeable difference between the domed acrylic and the sapphire?


I usually go to 'watches' then choose 45mm or 44mm (handwound) and then browse through the models. You can customize pretty much what you want; that and the very good quality of the watches makes it worth the ~one month wait from order to delivery IMHO.

(I think the out of stock items are just old thing that he doesn't sell anymore but I could be mistaken....)

The sapphire is flat and scratch proof (supposedly it improves the water resistance but I don't care much about that...), very nice (some said it is not real sapphire but it is hard to tell...mine hasn't picked a single scratch for over a year...).
The domed plexiglas gives a nice vintage look; it is really good looking but it will make the watch thicker (by 2-3 mm) and it is more prone to scratches...I posted pictures of a mini-fiddy with domed plexi not so long ago.

Hope this helps.

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

sinergie said:


> Very similar with my order process.
> 
> I did several inquiries during the month September.
> Finally ordered Sept 15th.
> ...


Regular airmail


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> How are you guys buying your Getat? I Find it hard to navigate their site, pretty much all models are sold out. Only a few case + dials are available. Is there noticeable difference between the domed acrylic and the sapphire?


Also, last time I looked they were out of stock with anything with an auto movement. When I enquired they said they had limited power reserve auto watches depending on what I wanted, but that they were waiting on Sea-gull movements and that could be a month or two.


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

JakeJD said:


> Ooooh, now I see what you mean. Didn't notice it in the photo before. Yeah, that looks like a 26mm buckle on a 24mm strap. (Strap def should be 24mm, at least at the lugs. 24mm lugs and it looks like the strap fits perfectly there.)


Yes sorry you are right 24mm of course and now I just measured the buckle is 26mm

I'll drop getat an email and see If they can send me a 24mm buckle


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

Ok. Well looks like a spoke too soon.

Seems after 24h the watch stopped, so I wound it and it lasted then maybe 12 hours at a push. A light tap on the back case got it going again for a short period and it has now stopped altogether. It's wound but won't run.

So do I contact getat and return or look for a local repair instead?

I thought I read someone recently with what sounded like the same issue but now I can't find the post.

Any advice appreciated.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Email Tat. You'll wait a while, but he'll replace it for you.


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

Done. Having decided to accept the wait to get it in the first place suppose I can wait again! Hope I get it sorted because it really is a great looking watch, but it needs to work obviously


----------



## Elegy (Apr 21, 2015)

I've tried searching the thread but to no avail. I was wondering if there are any 1950 submersible homages. I really love the pam389 with its ceramic bezel insert


Sent from the future


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Watch hawk stunning piece. Can you share the specifics pls.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm thinking of selling this:









Don't wear it much anymore and kind of over it. Getat mm. Polish/brushed combo with sapphire


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

S.Nair said:


> Watch hawk stunning piece. Can you share the specifics pls.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Thank you! It's a Fiddy with a ghost dial I bought from the Tricon store on the bay a few years ago. I believe it's a Parnis.


----------



## sinergie (Jul 22, 2014)

delco714 said:


> I'm thinking of selling this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A month ago I ordered just about the exact same watch as you (still waiting for it's arrival though). Seems like almost every watch is susceptible for replacement after a certain time. Though you might regret parting from it in the end.

What's the reason you don't wear it much anymore? Too big, bored with it or other watches you prefer?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

sinergie said:


> A month ago I ordered just about the exact same watch as you (still waiting for it's arrival though). Seems like almost every watch is susceptible for replacement after a certain time. Though you might regret parting from it in the end.
> 
> What's the reason you don't wear it much anymore? Too big, bored with it or other watches you prefer?


Actually I wear big watches well and the size is perfect. I'm trying to honestly condense and well round my collection. This watch fits well I suppose, looks pretty good, but I just don't wear it much at all. Now that I bought a planet ocean,I am also going to sell my Steinhart gmt ocean and my Hamilton Pioneer mechanical. I will buy a white dial Hamilton jazzmaster and be done with my collection for a while. I've had enough with watches through the years and now is time for some big life changes and what not, so out with the ones that don't get worn and don't excite me any more. Getat makes a good watch though. Perhaps I find it too boring too, and maybe a little bit pose-y.. :/


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Any one heard from Getat recently? I emailed him over the weekend to see what he has in stock currently and no response.


----------



## sinergie (Jul 22, 2014)

delco714 said:


> Actually I wear big watches well and the size is perfect. I'm trying to honestly condense and well round my collection. This watch fits well I suppose, looks pretty good, but I just don't wear it much at all. Now that I bought a planet ocean,I am also going to sell my Steinhart gmt ocean and my Hamilton Pioneer mechanical. I will buy a white dial Hamilton jazzmaster and be done with my collection for a while. I've had enough with watches through the years and now is time for some big life changes and what not, so out with the ones that don't get worn and don't excite me any more. Getat makes a good watch though. Perhaps I find it too boring too, and maybe a little bit pose-y.. :/


Yes you got the wrist for these kind of watches. Mine is 6,75" so I might just get away with it. I understand that with watches like a PO in your collection that this one doesn't get a lot of wrist time. I'm still in the phase where I'm trying different watches to see what I like. I also tried the PO at an AD very nice watch, but no funds for it yet (looks like your medical degree is finally paying off ). Seems like you're done with the homage thing in favor of the real deal, maybe a real Panerai instead some day. Then again if you find the design boring and posey looking, maybe not.



AVS_Racing said:


> Any one heard from Getat recently? I emailed him over the weekend to see what he has in stock currently and no response.


The last I heard from Getat was Sep 25th confirming the shipping of my order. Since then I've sent him two emails, one on Oct 7th and one yesterday Oct 14th but no response yet. By reading back in this thread I see that siblingchris received the most recent response from Getat on Oct 3rd.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

sinergie said:


> Yes you got the wrist for these kind of watches. Mine is 6,75" so I might just get away with it. I understand that with watches like a PO in your collection that this one doesn't get a lot of wrist time. I'm still in the phase where I'm trying different watches to see what I like. I also tried the PO at an AD very nice watch, but no funds for it yet (looks like your medical degree is finally paying off ). Seems like you're done with the homage thing in favor of the real deal, maybe a real Panerai instead some day. Then again if you find the design boring and posey looking, maybe not.
> 
> The last I heard from Getat was Sep 25th confirming the shipping of my order. Since then I've sent him two emails, one on Oct 7th and one yesterday Oct 14th but no response yet. By reading back in this thread I see that siblingchris received the most recent response from Getat on Oct 3rd.


Perhaps you're right..maybe a panerai in a few years with a bit more going on on dial is in my future... Hmm. Still think for $100 it was a bargain!


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> Any one heard from Getat recently? I emailed him over the weekend to see what he has in stock currently and no response.


Nope. I'm waiting to hear back to organise a return/replacement 
I only emailed on Tuesday about it though


----------



## sinergie (Jul 22, 2014)

Hongkong Post re-newed their mail tracking website, looks better and now I also get feedback instead of just a new page without any practical information about the status.

Hongkong Post - Mail Tracking

Sadly the result based on the tracking number is: "There is no record on the subject item." and still waiting to hear from Getat.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

sinergie said:


> Hongkong Post re-newed their mail tracking website, looks better and now I also get feedback instead of just a new page without any practical information about the status.
> 
> Hongkong Post - Mail Tracking
> 
> Sadly the result based on the tracking number is: "There is no record on the subject item." and still waiting to hear from Getat.


He seems to only go to the post office every few days, but he sends you the tracking number as soon as he slaps it on the box. It may take a few days between getting the tracking number and it showing up in the HKPO system.


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

Also as a rule, emails responses seem to come about once a week too. Trying to be patient but it's not easy!.....


----------



## sinergie (Jul 22, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> sinergie said:
> 
> 
> > Hongkong Post re-newed their mail tracking website, looks better and now I also get feedback instead of just a new page without any practical information about the status.
> ...


I know but both siblingchris and me received the shipping confirmation on the same date (Sep 25th) and he received his item a week ago and mine is still untraceable, that's 22 days now.


----------



## elp (Jul 13, 2014)

My latest project - Jackson RG case, transplanted an old (120 yrs old!) pocketwatch dial & movement.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

elp said:


> My latest project - Jackson RG case, transplanted an old (120 yrs old!) pocketwatch dial & movement.


Sweet!

But no photos of the back?


----------



## elp (Jul 13, 2014)

93EXCivic said:


> Sweet!
> 
> But no photos of the back?


Sorry!


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

elp said:


> Sorry!


Very nice! Got love those old movements!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

sinergie said:


> I know but both siblingchris and me received the shipping confirmation on the same date (Sep 25th) and he received his item a week ago and mine is still untraceable, that's 22 days now.


Yeah, that's just a mess.


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

I think getat must be on holiday or something. I'm going to leave it a week after my email, before I open a PayPal dispute about returning a defective item.


----------



## elp (Jul 13, 2014)

And a new addition ....


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Those are... awesome.


----------



## elp (Jul 13, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> Those are... awesome.


Thanks - was a fun project learning to transplant these 100+ yr old pocketwatches in a modern case.

BTW I like your sig ... it reminds me of the difference between a circus and a brothel ... one of them is a cunning array of stunts


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Mod edit: Sales post are not allowed in regular forums.


----------



## sinergie (Jul 22, 2014)

To my surprise yesterday the postal office tried to deliver a package (to my knowledge I had no other packages coming so I suspected the Getat).
Today I picked it up and it was indeed the watch I ordered from Getat about a month ago. The track and trace never worked though.

First some pictures then some questions:




























The quality of the watch seems to be very good. The strap is quite thick though, especially below the wrist.
I kinda hoped that Getat would put a free black rubber strap in there since I read here that quite some people received a free extra strap, but alas.

Two things I noticed which I'm not sure of if they are normal:

- when winding if I don't rotate the crown far enough it slips back
- winding is possible when the lever is in closed position

Can someone clear this up for me?


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Both normal per my experience


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

delco714 said:


> Both normal per my experience


Same with mine


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

^^ Ditto. His crown guards are usually okay, but not super tight.


----------



## sinergie (Jul 22, 2014)

Thx guys for confirming!

Also came across the following info from a Panerai FAQ:

_While you can wind the watch with the lever closed (this is how the old school Italian frogmen did it), it is not recommended for two reasons- 1. it might wear out the seals on the crown that assure water resistance 2. you're not at war, so take the 2 seconds to flip the darn lever. _


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> ^^ Ditto. His crown guards are usually okay, but not super tight.


True for the lumi case but the crown guard on the new minifiddy case I had was super tight (even hard to pull)

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

MK_FR91 said:


> True for the lumi case but the crown guard on the new minifiddy case I had was super tight (even hard to pull)
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


True, I had forgotten about that.


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

Sinergie, glad your watch finally arrived 

that looks pretty much the exact same model I order d although interestingly the seconds dial is much smaller an also the MM stamp is much smaller and darker which I didn't expect (more like a brown colour). I've no idea why it would be different, anyone else know?









Anyhow, I have had no response from get-at having contacted via email 3 times about my defective watch. So now I have opened a dispute in PayPal...but that gives them 20 days to respond. I can see this dragging on


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

siblingchris said:


> Sinergie, glad your watch finally arrived
> 
> that looks pretty much the exact same model I order d although interestingly the seconds dial is much smaller an also the MM stamp is much smaller and darker which I didn't expect (more like a brown colour). I've no idea why it would be different, anyone else know?
> 
> ...


Yours is a minififty, yes? Might not look like it, but it has a bigger dial than a 44mm Lumi (36.3 - 37mm vs 34.5mm). But the seconds pin has to be the same distance from the center since its the same movement, so it means the seconds pin is further from the edge of the dial on yours, and also further from the 9:00 index. If your dial integrated the 9:00 index into the sub-seconds like that Lumi, the sub-dial would be gigantic. (His also has a larger "Pre-V" style seconds hand).

For the text, that doesn't look like Tat's usual deep engraved dial to me. That's just printed text. Printing seems to come out grayer, whereas the engraved dials have a rich, bright white.


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

The model I ordered was a "mm44mini wt 44mm Mini Fiddy Marina Militare Black Dial with Superlume Watch".....so maybe not the same at all as synergie's although there are similarities?
http://www.siswatch727.com/showroom...717806671017346&productId=1423420645760002634

The MM logo is totally different to what is shown on the get-at product page (link above), it seems maybe I got older stock rather than the new dial with engraved logo?

Anyhow, as its kaput it's rather a moot point!


----------



## sinergie (Jul 22, 2014)

@siblingchris

Yours is indeed different. Like JakeJD already pointed out, mine is the Luminor style. This is the one I ordered.

Mine already stopped once this evening, not sure why it stopped. Hopefully not something which will occur again.
Also just like you Getat seems to have used the 26mm Pre-V buckle instead of the 24mm Pre-V buckle.
Hopefully he's willing to send the correct size, maybe the 24mm is out of stock and therefore he's using the 26mm instead.

You can clearly see the difference between yours (and mine) and the correct buckle being used in delco714's photo:



















Strange thing though about your MM logo, on his website he's currently only offering the engraved dials.
I hope Getat gets back to you soon to sort things out.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Great thread!! I'm still confused...

But now I want one!!!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I still haven't heard from him since my inquiry about what he has in stock currently. Not sure if I should even try to buy from him. Did you guys use regular mail or pay the extra $20 for express??


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

Regular mail....it only took 3 days from HK to UK once it was actually dispatched (rather than when get-at said it had been)


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

sinergie said:


> @siblingchris
> 
> Yours is indeed different. Like JakeJD already pointed out, mine is the Luminor style. This is the one I ordered.
> 
> Mine already stopped once this evening, not sure why it stopped. Hopefully not something which will occur again.


 I hope so too! That's how mine began to play up, it seemed to last a shorter period each time it stopped until it would not get going again at all. Hopefully he does not have a dodgy batch of the movements


----------



## sinergie (Jul 22, 2014)

siblingchris said:


> I hope so too! That's how mine began to play up, it seemed to last a shorter period each time it stopped until it would not get going again at all. Hopefully he does not have a dodgy batch of the movements


Unfortunately mine stopped again this morning, strangely around the same time it stopped 12 hours ago (09:10 pm/am). When I turned the crown a bit it started running again.

Also didn't really count the number of times I could wind the crown, but I think it was about 15 times till resistance became quite strong. Seems a bit low to get 58 hours of power reserve, but according to the following website it should be about right. On that same website there are different movements shown, not sure which one mine corresponds to but mine looks like this:










If I had to guess then I would say a Hangzhou 9000 movement, since the index is shaped like a needle instead of a dagger.

@delco714
I read that yours stopped as well about a year ago, did that happen more often in the time you had it?


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

sinergie said:


> Unfortunately mine stopped again this morning, strangely around the same time it stopped 12 hours ago (09:10 pm/am). When I turned the crown a bit it started running again.
> 
> Also didn't really count the number of times I could wind the crown, but I think it was about 15 times till resistance became quite strong.


Sounds eerily familiar 

Interestingly, although I've not taken the back off, I can't see the Micrometric screw at all, and the regulator lever is all the way over to the - side


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

sinergie said:


> Unfortunately mine stopped again this morning, strangely around the same time it stopped 12 hours ago (09:10 pm/am). When I turned the crown a bit it started running again.
> 
> Also didn't really count the number of times I could wind the crown, but I think it was about 15 times till resistance became quite strong. Seems a bit low to get 58 hours of power reserve, but according to the following website it should be about right. On that same website there are different movements shown, not sure which one mine corresponds to but mine looks like this:
> 
> ...


Just FYI, on my getat manual mouvement I wind the crown until I can't anymore (it blocks). That's how you can tell it is fully ´charged'...otherwise it will stop sooner than expected...(apologies if I am telling you something you already know....).


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

sinergie said:


> Unfortunately mine stopped again this morning, strangely around the same time it stopped 12 hours ago (09:10 pm/am). When I turned the crown a bit it started running again.
> 
> Also didn't really count the number of times I could wind the crown, but I think it was about 15 times till resistance became quite strong. Seems a bit low to get 58 hours of power reserve, but according to the following website it should be about right. On that same website there are different movements shown, not sure which one mine corresponds to but mine looks like this:
> 
> ...


My goodness I forgot about that! It happened like once when I first got it maybe 2 weeks in. It hadn't happened since.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

sinergie said:


> Unfortunately mine stopped again this morning, strangely around the same time it stopped 12 hours ago (09:10 pm/am). When I turned the crown a bit it started running again.


If it stopping at exactly the same time every day, I'd say there is a good chance that the hands are interfering with each other.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

sinergie said:


> Unfortunately mine stopped again this morning, strangely around the same time it stopped 12 hours ago (09:10 pm/am). When I turned the crown a bit it started running again.


Hm. I just wound my "known TJ Seagull ST3600" movement from dead and it took 65 "turns" to get it fully wound. I'm counting the number of movements of my fingers across the crown guard, not necessarily full rotations of the crown. That's the only watch I have handy to check right now. I do know that another of my 6497 clone movements takes ~45 "turns" to get fully wound, because I've counted. My impression, from the roughly 10 PAM homages I've had/made is that they were all similar.

But I suspect yours might be stopping not because the power reserve is too low, but because the hour hand is getting caught on the seconds hand, which is in turn stopping. [EDIT: I see while I was reading and posting, 93EXCivic came to the same conclusion. Great minds.  ] Easily tested. Don't wind it fully first - just take it as you find it and advance the time to 9:00. Wait 10 minutes and see if it stops.

And because pictures, here's the watch with the ST3600


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

JakeJD said:


> Hm. I just wound my "known TJ Seagull ST3600" movement from dead and it took 65 "turns" to get it fully wound. I'm counting the number of movements of my fingers across the crown guard, not necessarily full rotations of the crown. That's the only watch I have handy to check right now. I do know that another of my 6497 clone movements takes ~45 "turns" to get fully wound, because I've counted. My impression, from the roughly 10 PAM homages I've had/made is that they were all similar.
> 
> But I suspect yours might be stopping not because the power reserve is too low, but because the hour hand is getting caught on the seconds hand, which is in turn stopping. [EDIT: I see while I was reading and posting, 93EXCivic came to the same conclusion. Great minds.  ] Easily tested. Don't wind it fully first - just take it as you find it and advance the time to 9:00. Wait 10 minutes and see if it stops.
> 
> ...


Sharp combo!


----------



## sinergie (Jul 22, 2014)

MK_FR91 said:


> Just FYI, on my getat manual mouvement I wind the crown until I can't anymore (it blocks). That's how you can tell it is fully ´charged'...otherwise it will stop sooner than expected...(apologies if I am telling you something you already know....).


No problem, what you describe as till it blocks I meant with till resistance became quite strong. I'm trying to test how long it runs when fully wound, but that's a bit hard since it stops 2 times a day.



delco714 said:


> My goodness I forgot about that! It happened like once when I first got it maybe 2 weeks in. It hadn't happened since.


Thanks for the info, no follow-up question needed now 



93EXCivic said:


> If it stopping at exactly the same time every day, I'd say there is a good chance that the hands are interfering with each other.





JakeJD said:


> Hm. I just wound my "known TJ Seagull ST3600" movement from dead and it took 65 "turns" to get it fully wound. I'm counting the number of movements of my fingers across the crown guard, not necessarily full rotations of the crown. That's the only watch I have handy to check right now. I do know that another of my 6497 clone movements takes ~45 "turns" to get fully wound, because I've counted. My impression, from the roughly 10 PAM homages I've had/made is that they were all similar.
> 
> But I suspect yours might be stopping not because the power reserve is too low, but because the hour hand is getting caught on the seconds hand, which is in turn stopping. [EDIT: I see while I was reading and posting, 93EXCivic came to the same conclusion. Great minds.  ] Easily tested. Don't wind it fully first - just take it as you find it and advance the time to 9:00. Wait 10 minutes and see if it stops.


You are both right! I did some extensive testing and it stops around 09:03 and will stop every minute till it's 09:13. The hour hand appears to be interfering with the second hand during that time window.










What action would you recommend to get it fixed? I could try to find a local horologist who is willing to fix it, but I'll probably lose the water resistance by doing so. I could contact Getat about it (though he's not responding for a couple of weeks now) to work things out, since I also would like the correct size buckle for the strap.

Concerning the number of times turning the crown, that's really a big difference! When I first started winding the watch I expected something around the numbers you mentioned and therefore I was quite surprised that it blocked after only about 15 turns, but the website I referred to confirmed my findings. No results yet how long mine will run on those +/- 15 turns. Quite strange though that there seems to be so much difference between these Chinese movements.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

sinergie said:


> No problem, what you describe as till it blocks I meant with till resistance became quite strong. I'm trying to test how long it runs when fully wound, but that's a bit hard since it stops 2 times a day.
> 
> Thanks for the info, no follow-up question needed now
> 
> ...


If it keeps stopping at 9:03 or whatever, it's probably not ever actually wound all the way down, don't worry about that yet.

Take it to an independent watchmaker. Not a jeweler. Don't worry about the water resistance. Tats WR isn't guaranteed anyway. As long as they are competent it will be fine.


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

Hmmmmm.....now I need to investigate mine also. Although I'm not clear on how the second hand would interfere with the other. I had tried setting the watch to a different time and it still didn't start.....and it is definitely fully wound.


----------



## sinergie (Jul 22, 2014)

Well after running for about 25 hours the watch stopped at 12:10. My first thought was that it maybe was fully wound down (although that would only be half of the advertised power reserve), but when I started winding it nothing happened. No matter how many turns I do it will not come alive, I can still set the time though.
Seems like my watch is showing the exact same behavior as yours siblingchris.

I did some pretty extensive research before ordering from Getat and I barely read bad experiences with his watches, only about his (lack of) communication. So this is quite a surprise for me.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

I wonder if Getat got a bad batch of Asian 6497s...


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

Sorry sinergie, it does indeed sound like we both have the same issue.

I still have had no comms from getat, so I logged a dispute via PayPal on Wednesday and still nothing. I didn't however ask immediately for a refund. Perhaps I should have done, but given the look and build of the watch I don't want to give up on it so easily so if I can get it replaced i will.

Based on my experience I would advise you going straight to PayPal report.


----------



## sinergie (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I feel the same way, but I will file a claim within the next couple of days, since at the end of next week the 45 days period ends.

Update though 4 hours after the watch stopped today it just started running again, but now it's running 5 minutes fast each hour.

Actually I just timed it and 1 minute on the watch is equal to 50 real seconds.


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

Where does the 45 days come from? Just interested because I heard someone else mention the same but when I went on PayPal it said 180 days. Are there regional differences?


----------



## sinergie (Jul 22, 2014)

I found the following:

_If your purchase was made on or after 11/18/14, you'll need to open a dispute *with PayPa*l within 180 days of the purchase or payment in dispute to initiate the Purchase Protection process. If your purchase was made on or before 11/17/14, you'll need to open a dispute *with PayPa*l within 45 days of the purchase or payment.
_
But when I check PayPal in my local language it still says 45 days.


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

You know when it says "with PayPal" I guess that means you have to escalate to them right? Because until then the dispute is just with a he seller......?


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

Deledda...that's stunning. Give us all the juicy details please


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Agreed. Nice one!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Never mind-- posted in wrong thread. Sorry.


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

siblingchris said:


> Deledda...that's stunning. Give us all the juicy details please


Thank you. The parts were sourced from Jackson. I provided the movement. A member from here made the magic.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

339 homage...


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Luminor homage. My first Pam, I had some photos on my phone I was showing to a friend I hadn't seen in awhile, and he started talking about his new watch... He's pleased as punch now that it's officially his.


----------



## wsrekz (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi All,

Have been stalking here for sometime before pulling the trigger on a Jackson Tse Pam homage. Was contemplating between Getat and Jackson, but finally went with Jackson since I dont really need much customization (and Jackson's cheaper too). I'm going to share some of my purchase experience and mini review.

Item: MM105 - Luminor case, Sapphire, Brushed SS, Sterile white lume, Seagull 6497 (Based on some comparison I found here)
Paid: USD105.00
Timeline: About 3 weeks
25th Sept 2015 - Paypal
9th Oct 2015 - Parcel left HK
16 Oct 2015 - Item received

Cons
1) Strap. I'm not too sure whether it is a leather, or a rock.
2) Buckle prong was installed inversely.
3) Slight loose on rear mineral crystal (only at one particular area, where there's a sound between glass and metal when tapping it)
4) Slight cloudiness on the front sapphire
5) Dirt on crown

Pros
1) Time keeping. Better than my Orient Mako Ray
2) Reserve hour. Almost 56 hours
3) Case finishing
4) Movement winding tactility. Very satisfying click when winding the watch, and great resistance when reaching full winding
5) Movement finishing. For a mere $100 watch, this is quality stuff
6) No stripped lugs

Conclusion
I'm considering a Radiomir with Jackson . Too bad the USD is too strong now (against my local currency).

Picture


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

Do anyone have any experience with the vintage beige lume from Getat? I've been looking for pictures but haven't found any.

Sent fra min SM-N910F via Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Gauge613 (Nov 5, 2014)

I ordered a mini fiddy w vintage Lume about 20 days ago from getat. Other than requesting payment I have not received a reply to any of my 5 subsequent emails. I know that's par for the course w him and knew that going it but I didn't realize how much it would bother me. I understand waiting for the product. I am a custom guitar builder and it takes time for my customers to receive what they order but I always return emails and calls. Always. 

If/when I receive the watch and if it indeed has the vintage Lume I ordered I'll be happy to take a pic.


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

Gauge613 said:


> I ordered a mini fiddy w vintage Lume about 20 days ago from getat. Other than requesting payment I have not received a reply to any of my 5 subsequent emails. I know that's par for the course w him and knew that going it but I didn't realize how much it would bother me. I understand waiting for the product. I am a custom guitar builder and it takes time for my customers to receive what they order but I always return emails and calls. Always.
> 
> If/when I receive the watch and if it indeed has the vintage Lume I ordered I'll be happy to take a pic.


Myself and synergie have experienced the same recently with communication. I'm still not convinced he isn't away, but seriously, how hard is it to stick an auto responder on your email account?


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

So I finally received a response from getat after raising the problem via PayPal. He did not offer a replacement but just said to send it back and he would give a full refund.

I don't know whether I am reading too much into this. Perhaps there is a faulty batch of movements. Ideally I'd still love a working watch from getat, so I have asked if he cannot replace it.

If not getat, quality-wise what's the next best option at a similar price point?


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

44mm? Jackson.


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeah 44mm. Larger would be too big for my wrist IMHO.

Ideally I'd like to be close to the spec of the getat; mini fiddy, black dial, gold hands, polished bezel, sapphire crystal.

Jackson doesn't do sapphire crystal on the mini fiddy though. Anyone have any comments on the mineral glass and how it looks and resilience? Are there any alternatives to Jackson that would offer what I'm looking for? if the price s a little higher then I'm still open to considering alternatives.

Thanks


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

I have zero problems with Jackson's quality. I have a few cases from Jackson sitting around (two being reshaped and one waiting for the dial to be completed). I prefer to use Jackson for builds because he ships a lot quicker and you can actually get a response from him. Since I am taking them apart and replacing the crystal with plexi anyway the lack of sapphire doesn't bother me... Also there are a ton of parts available for Jackson's 6152 case (that is a 47mm case though)


----------



## sinergie (Jul 22, 2014)

siblingchris said:


> So I finally received a response from getat after raising the problem via PayPal. He did not offer a replacement but just said to send it back and he would give a full refund.
> 
> I don't know whether I am reading too much into this. Perhaps there is a faulty batch of movements. Ideally I'd still love a working watch from getat, so I have asked if he cannot replace it.
> 
> If not getat, quality-wise what's the next best option at a similar price point?


Good to hear, sadly I still haven't got a response from him (haven't filed a claim yet with PayPal since there is no rush for that because of the 180 days period). I've sent him another e-mail yesterday about the 3 issues I have with the watch: the wrong size buckle, hands interfering with each other and that it's running fast 10 minutes each hour. Hope to hear from him soon. Except these 3 issues I really like the look and quality of the watch and strap.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Guys you can also try some patina dial.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

siblingchris said:


> Yeah 44mm. Larger would be too big for my wrist IMHO.
> 
> Ideally I'd like to be close to the spec of the getat; mini fiddy, black dial, gold hands, polished bezel, sapphire crystal.
> 
> ...


Email him. He may have a sapphire replacement option available for the mini-fifty that he's just not advertising.


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

JakeJD said:


> Email him. He may have a sapphire replacement option available for the mini-fifty that he's just not advertising.


Already asked and it isn't an option.

There's no rush for now, I'm still sorting things with getat. If it results in a refund then I'll take a further look I guess......mind you I'm close on my patience having run out with getat to be honest, so maybe I'll just send the watch back for refund and forget about it.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

xzqt said:


> Guys you can also try some patina dial.


Very nice! Which case is that?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Very nice! Which case is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That is Regia, the OP'S own brand, for which he was banned at one point for stealth marketing on WUS.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Does this Jackson have a site? I've seen his name a few times but not sure if he has a site. I still never heard back from Getat about what he has in stock. the only reason why I like Getat is his price seems decent and he uses higher quality brighter lume. All other Pam style watches seem to use generic parnis weak lume.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

List of homage makers from part 2
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2627544

jackson is 3rd.


----------



## Bauta (May 20, 2013)

Does anyone have a watch with Jacksons phantom dial?


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Does this Jackson have a site? I've seen his name a few times but not sure if he has a site. I still never heard back from Getat about what he has in stock. the only reason why I like Getat is his price seems decent and he uses higher quality brighter lume. All other Pam style watches seem to use generic parnis weak lume.


Look for Jackson Tse on Google (military Time)


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hows the Quality on the Jackson? hows the lume? he doesn't seem to list what lume material and doesn't seem like watches are built to spec unlike Getat. I also see he has a lot or parnis and davitton? same thing as other parnis resellers, triconstore? triconmall?


----------



## sinergie (Jul 22, 2014)

@AVS_Racing

I ordered the C3 lume option from Getat and it's quite good, also love that it looks beige in low lighting (I very much dislike the common green look from Parnis). That way it complements my hazel gray strap with beige stitching.

But the communication with Getat is abominable, haven't gotten a reply over a month now. While ordering I got fairly quick responses from him, but to both my questions about track and trace not working and now the problems with my watch which I sent him an email about a week ago, I got zero response. If you're lucky you receive a watch where everything is in order, so you don't have to deal with this.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Hows the Quality on the Jackson? hows the lume? he doesn't seem to list what lume material and doesn't seem like watches are built to spec unlike Getat. I also see he has a lot or parnis and davitton? same thing as other parnis resellers, triconstore? triconmall?


I am fine with Jackson's quality. He does sell some Parnis cases but as far as I can tell his 44mm and 47mm handwind cases are not Parnis. I am a big fan of his MM68 case.


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

I can only agree with synergie, if you have patience and the watch is In Full working order then getat is great.....it's seems a well built and good looking watch and the lume is good too.

But....well, no point in repeating myself I suppose.....everything else about getat is shockingly bad and I don't understand how he has managed to remain in business.......ok I do know, it's suckers like me handing him my cash 

Right now I am seeking a refund and will instead contemplate upping my budget and gong with JOA or Davidsen


----------



## Gauge613 (Nov 5, 2014)

For those of you that had to "jumpstart" your order wih getat because he did not ship and a sufficient amount of time passed, how did you do it? Email mentioning raising the issue with Payal? Or a direct PayPal dispute?

I ordered on 10/9. It's almost a month later. He sent me the invoice in 1 day but has not replied to any of my 6 emails checking on status. I know its a long wait, and comm stinks wih him, but....

Thx


----------



## aikidoka25 (Nov 24, 2013)

I ordered 3 watches from Getat before, the last 2 were within a year. The emails correspondences were very few, the tracking only works when the item is in the destination country postal system. All 3 watches are superb. So I am still thinking to order another one.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Attempted Getat but ran out of patience wif his antics of not responding.. .
Paypal refunded and switched to Davidsen's sterile
Costs quite a lot more plus hit with WU transfer charges...

Months in, no regrets. Good power reserve, accuracy and nothing short of superb lume..


----------



## sinergie (Jul 22, 2014)

Gauge613 said:


> For those of you that had to "jumpstart" your order wih getat because he did not ship and a sufficient amount of time passed, how did you do it? Email mentioning raising the issue with Payal? Or a direct PayPal dispute?
> 
> I ordered on 10/9. It's almost a month later. He sent me the invoice in 1 day but has not replied to any of my 6 emails checking on status. I know its a long wait, and comm stinks wih him, but....
> 
> Thx


So after ordering on Oct 9th you still haven't received a shipping confirmation from him?

I'm still waiting for him to respond to my email. I haven't filed a claim yet with PayPal, since in my opinion it's ridiculous that we need to file a claim only to get a response from him. Though in the end we don't have much choice..


----------



## Gauge613 (Nov 5, 2014)

sinergie said:


> So after ordering on Oct 9th you still haven't received a shipping confirmation from him?
> 
> I'm still waiting for him to respond to my email. I haven't filed a claim yet with PayPal, since in my opinion it's ridiculous that we need to file a claim only to get a response from him. Though in the end we don't have much choice..


Correct - no shipping info at all.
and no response to any emails. At all. I'm secretly hoping he is waiting for a new batch of movements because some have had issues lately and he doesn't know or want to communicate that to me...

Disturbingly, some of the pictures on his website are no longer showing up.


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

sinergie said:


> So after ordering on Oct 9th you still haven't received a shipping confirmation from him?
> 
> I'm still waiting for him to respond to my email. I haven't filed a claim yet with PayPal, since in my opinion it's ridiculous that we need to file a claim only to get a response from him. Though in the end we don't have much choice..


I had one simple response from getat on PayPal that simply offered a refund.

I questioned this and asked if he could not replace. No answer.

I then have asked multiple times for address etc to return th watch. No answer.

Yesterday, I selected the "request refund" option on PayPal and asked for the return details again stating if I did not get a response I would escalate to PayPal, which I am now about to do. No answer.

It's just pants. 

I have no problem with getting sold items that end up being faulty, that's always a possibility, the real quality of a business is shown in how problems are dealt with imho not in just taking my money to start with. getat fails miserably. I really wanted getat to sort things out and have given him weeks, and still...no answer.


----------



## Gauge613 (Nov 5, 2014)

Filed a complaint through paypal. Maybe that will jump start him.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Nightwatch 6152 destro










From Outer Space


----------



## Gauge613 (Nov 5, 2014)

Arislan


That looks great. Almost exactly what I ordered. Where'd you get it from


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

This mini fiddy is from Jackson. It came with a nicked cage guard, Jackson was very helpful in sending out a replacement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

tetia said:


> Nightwatch 6152 destro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks huge! Is it 47mm?


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes it is 47mm.

From Outer Space


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Another 2 custom Homages arrived.










From Outer Space


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

tetia said:


> Nightwatch 6152 destro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is the Nightwatch case? What movement? I am hoping to do a build with one next year with a Cortebert 616 and a custom 3 piece dial.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

tetia said:


> Another 2 custom Homages arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an Esdee welded lug? Drool worthy!


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

siblingchris said:


> Looks huge! Is it 47mm?


The correct size for a Panerai. :-!


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Nightwatch case is superb.Really worth the money.The WL is a River but the midcase is reblasted because i dont like the looks of the stock one

From Outer Space


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

tetia said:


> Nightwatch case is superb.Really worth the money.The WL is a River but the midcase is reblasted because i dont like the looks of the stock one
> 
> From Outer Space


I am planning on doing a River welded lug. River case, Molly 3601, Athaya crown (probably) and I have a lovely plexi dial that I want to use in something so badly.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Can anyone comment on the lume of the Jacksons? is it regular parnis quality or something better brighter and longer lasting? c3? I still haven't pulled the trigger yet, I still need to free up some funds first.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Can anyone comment on the lume of the Jacksons? is it regular parnis quality or something better brighter and longer lasting? c3? I still haven't pulled the trigger yet, I still need to free up some funds first.


I have a backplate with Jackson's lume on it somewhere. I will see if I can dig it up and post pics.


----------



## Gauge613 (Nov 5, 2014)

To anyone who has emailed getat and received a response, did you use a yahoo account? I'm on my 9th unreturned email. No correspondence in the 30 days since I paid. I filed a pay pal dispute and I guess they are waiting in his response too.
So I thought maybe the government was blocking yahoo emails or something 

Anyone?


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

Gauge613 said:


> To anyone who has emailed getat and received a response, did you use a yahoo account? I'm on my 9th unreturned email. No correspondence in the 30 days since I paid. I filed a pay pal dispute and I guess they are waiting in his response too.
> So I thought maybe the government was blocking yahoo emails or something
> 
> Anyone?


No sorry, gmail. He did initially respond via the website email form but then stopped. He also responded to a direct email before I purchased. I ended up raising a PayPal dispute briefly telling me he would refund if I returned the watch and then comms dried up again, so I didn't know who or where to send the watch back to. So after about another week of silence I clicked on the "request refund" option then escalated to PayPal for review.


----------



## sinergie (Jul 22, 2014)

Gauge613 said:


> To anyone who has emailed getat and received a response, did you use a yahoo account? I'm on my 9th unreturned email. No correspondence in the 30 days since I paid. I filed a pay pal dispute and I guess they are waiting in his response too.
> So I thought maybe the government was blocking yahoo emails or something
> 
> Anyone?


I'm using gmail, the last time I heard from Getat was when he sent the shipping information on Sept 25th. Since then I have sent him 5 emails, but sadly i haven't received a single response.
Not sure what the story is behind the communication stop.


----------



## Gauge613 (Nov 5, 2014)

My last comm was 10/9 when he asked for Payment. 

Maybe he is trapped under something heavy...


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Can anyone comment on the lume of the Jacksons? is it regular parnis quality or something better brighter and longer lasting? c3? I still haven't pulled the trigger yet, I still need to free up some funds first.


Not great.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Why someone still buys from Getat when you know there will be problems?Half of the pages here have to do with Getat problems.It is kind of boring...

From Outer Space


----------



## sinergie (Jul 22, 2014)

tetia said:


> Why someone still buys from Getat when you know there will be problems?Half of the pages here have to do with Getat problems.It is kind of boring...
> 
> From Outer Space


I did extensive research before ordering and I came across more posts of satisfied buyers than unsatisfied buyers.


----------



## aikidoka25 (Nov 24, 2013)

Just to share my experience. I ordered 3 times from Getat and the communications were sparse (I read before so kind of expected it). All 3 watches are value for money compared to other similar shops. 1 watch was shipped with a solid case back while I ordered a display case back, out of stock he said and promised to send it later. It never came but I don't bother to pursue because I found that I like solid case back better. After several months the crown dislodged, I didn't bother ask him to repair it, and asked a local watchmaker instead. So maybe I was lucky  and I am still thinking to order a fourth watch from him even with all the recent issues posted here.


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

My defective watch has now been sent back to getat. After PayPal intervened I finally got an address to send it to, and when it arrives I'll be refunded in full.

Kind of sad it came to that though. I knew the comms would be poor, but maybe not as bad as they were.
I guess it was worth punt, but I shan't bother with him in future even if some report that they get good watches. I just can't be bothered with the hassle again.

However now I know I really like the style of watch and the size, I think I will pay a bit more and approach both Davidsen and JOA for a quote. Sterile dial next time though


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Damn the lume on Jackson really sucks, the reason I want Getat is the lume.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone have a recommendation that meets the following criteria?

*1. 40mm or 42mm
2. Radiomir style
3. sub-$100 price
4. fairly durable
5. keeps decent time (maybe a quartz?)

*
A bonus would be water resistance (enough to shower or swim) but that's probably asking a bit much.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Working on my first reshape. Working on making a Jackson mini-fiddy case into a more 6152 shape.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thrichar (May 18, 2014)




----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

93EXCivic said:


> Working on my first reshape. Working on making a Jackson mini-fiddy case into a more 6152 shape.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Saw your post on hf, looks great! I'm just starting my first mod on an old manbush mini fiddy. Getting more and more brave working on watches.

It's addicting and expensive!

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGodlenGopher (Aug 1, 2014)

thrichar said:


>


This. Best homage ever.


----------



## TheGodlenGopher (Aug 1, 2014)

thrichar said:


>


This. Best homage ever.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

93EXCivic said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that strap! The dial is pretty cool too 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

Does anyone have JOA contact details. I used the email address from start of the part 2 thread but no response so far.

Thanks


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Love that strap! The dial is pretty cool too
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If you haven't got an Axenov85 you should. :-!

Unfortunately I damaged the dial during assembly. o|


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

fofofomin said:


> Saw your post on hf, looks great! I'm just starting my first mod on an old manbush mini fiddy. Getting more and more brave working on watches.
> 
> It's addicting and expensive!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


Yeah it is. My problem is I also have several in various states of being worked on. I have 40mm Luminor that I am making handwound (that one has kinda stalled though since I am not sure how much I will wear it) and a 45mm 2533 homage (waiting on the case). That I am actively working on as well. Then there are four builds I am gathering parts for (a plexi rivet dial, a Southy 6152, a vintage style Radi/pilot mashup and my grail build which is a three piece dial with Nightwatch case and Cortebert 616 movement)


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

93EXCivic said:


> Yeah it is. My problem is I also have several in various states of being worked on. I have 40mm Luminor that I am making handwound (that one has kinda stalled though since I am not sure how much I will wear it) and a 45mm 2533 homage (waiting on the case). That I am actively working on as well. Then there are four builds I am gathering parts for (a plexi rivet dial, a Southy 6152, a vintage style Radi/pilot mashup and my grail build which is a three piece dial with Nightwatch case and Cortebert 616 movement)


Deep down the rabbit hole you are

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gauge613 (Nov 5, 2014)

Getat is alive. After escalating my pay pal claim to a full dispute I have a tracking number and even a back and forth email exchange. Tracking doesn't work yet by that sounds standard. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## lume888 (Nov 21, 2015)

In these 2 months, Getat never disappear, from my observations, on and off, Getat is issuing invoice and requesting for payments only, then do nothing, after you escalated the Paypal dispute, then Getat will give you the parcel tracking number, which forever never work, and drag you further, why? May be Getat is waiting for his parts replenishment, but Getat would never tell you, or the key person for watch assembly really off duty for months, in order to keep the transaction alive, Getat need to do this exercise, and making customers feel frustrated. Based on the past year feedbacks, Getat is practicing these.

With Paypal protection, 180 days dispute limit, we can consider quite safe to order a watch from Getat. Of course there are still some risks.

Good reasons to order from Getat:
1. Impressive Homepage

2. Best lume among all the below $150 china homage (Seens like Getat is using high grade Replica Standard of Lume, and matching Authentic also, very good), he must be having good connection for getting those parts, non-others can match him at the moment
3. Good product in term of watch case, better than some replica and most homage (belows $150 category), he really having good suppliers
4. Best assembly. (some buyers claimed, but sometimes also screwed up, luck luck luck)
5. You can choose what you like.

Depends on your luck, just like gambling, 50:50, either you get it or you don't, no harm though, as Paypal will help you to chase Getat for faster delivery after you raised the dispute or claim, or to get back your refund.

But, If you are so lucky to receive the watch from Getat, you either get a good watch that can last you for years or the watch will stop within few days. If the watch stopped, then this will be more complicated than you never receive the watch. 2 scenarios:

1. 1.. Don't bother about Getat Warranty, just sent to local watch service shop to get it fix.

2. 2. Don't bother to email Getat (most of the time, Getat wont reply you). Raise Paypal dispute, Getat will offer repair or refund, better take the refund, then place a new order later. If Getat insisted on repair, good luck to you. Very high chance that Getat would not return the watch to you (some buyers claimed Getat did return, luck luck luck), and I wont know how Paypal is going to assist you. May be someone else can advise.

As $120, not really a big amount for some of you, is fun to try.

Observations on Getat:
1. 1. Last time when Paypal only having 45 days of dispute limit, Getat took advantage and never deliver the watch, because buyer can't do anything after passing the 45 days of dispute limit.

2. 2. But, sometimes Getat did deliver even buyer forgotten to raise the dispute within 45 days, and the tracking number don't even working, so now you can see Getat is really unpredictable. Your luck!!!

3. 3. Delivery timing can be from 15 days to infinity&#8230; forever waiting if you suddenly remembered, then surprises!!!

4. 4. I believe, sometimes the delay from Getat could be due to parts availability, but he don't tell you, he just given the Tracking Number and drag you further, if he still cant deliver within the time limit, he will just let Paypal get back the refund. The recent discovering was, he seens like trying to source for Parnis' part to fulfill the parts shortage, in order to cater the tight ordering schedule. Because some buyers post the photos of Getat watch, the dial is not the one that Getat advertised.

5. 5. Based on the invoice number, Getat is receiving 3-4 orders per day (October 2015 observation, it could vary in season), so one month can go up to average 120 orders. 120 x $130 = $15600, he is getting USD 15,600 sales revenue on watch alone (excluded parts he is selling). Very good income.

Lastly, I am also the one that never receive the watch but got back my full refund with the assistant from Paypal. Have fun with Getat.

Hope to hear more good news from future buyers, then will consider to place order with Getat again.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

On balance after reading many things here I still went with getat. What a mistake  

I don't disagree with much you write lume888 but the fact you say for the money we should accept it as a gamble and that's "it's fun"....oh my, I couldn't disagree more. We should boycott getat in favour of independent businesses that care about the quality of their products AND the satisfaction of their customers. It's not an unreasonable expectation regardless of the value of the item.


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

Maybe he (or they; are we sure it is a one man operation?) reads all this posts about him and laughs his ass off!! Maybe he even keeps his lousy business habits (not answering emails etc) just to keep us watch nerds *****in' about him ;-)!
I am still considering buying from him as I was happy with the 2 watches I bought from him.


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

MK_FR91 said:


> Maybe he (or they; are we sure it is a one man operation?) reads all this posts about him and laughs his ass off!! Maybe he even keeps his lousy business habits (not answering emails etc) just to keep us watch nerds *****in' about him ;-)!
> I am still considering buying from him as I was happy with the 2 watches I bought from him.
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


Good luck! I hope it works out for you


----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

A quick question to the experts 

I.m about to order a PAm homage at Getat, I'm after a Mini Fiddy case but I cannot decide whether I like the case fully polished or just a polished bezel with a brushed case. Please help me decide 

Thanks!


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

While likes and dislikes are subjective ..I personally would go for polished and brushed finish.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

PatjeB said:


> A quick question to the experts
> 
> I.m about to order a PAm homage at Getat, I'm after a Mini Fiddy case but I cannot decide whether I like the case fully polished or just a polished bezel with a brushed case. Please help me decide
> 
> Thanks!


I went twice with brushed case (modern look and less prone to scratching) and polished bezel (adds a nice 'pop' to the watch IMHO).

But again it is all a matter of taste !


----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

Thx. I already have one brushed with polished bezel, but cannot seem to find a lot of pics of the all polished


----------



## sg085 (Jul 25, 2013)

About to start mod project on old Getat 44mm Luminor watch and can use some help. Can anyone provide quick instruction on how to remove bezel? 
Any tricks or just use of press?
Thanks.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

I 3d printed a part that fit around the bezel and held the mid case. Then a second part that fit inside the bezel and used that to press the bezel out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

PatjeB said:


> A quick question to the experts
> 
> I.m about to order a PAm homage at Getat, I'm after a Mini Fiddy case but I cannot decide whether I like the case fully polished or just a polished bezel with a brushed case. Please help me decide
> 
> Thanks!


Fully polished. More vintage feel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

PatjeB said:


> Thx. I already have one brushed with polished bezel, but cannot seem to find a lot of pics of the all polished


I'm really digging mine, all polished with plexi.
Wasn't too keen on it at first but it's growing on me now.

I wear it maybe every other week and it's starting and the case is starting to get scratched up a bit here and there, adds to the look of the watch.


----------



## sg085 (Jul 25, 2013)

93EXCivic said:


> I 3d printed a part that fit around the bezel and held the mid case. Then a second part that fit inside the bezel and used that to press the bezel out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks... so let me ask you this. Do you remove the crystal first and push out bezel or everything goes together?
It sounds complicated with 3D printing


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

I removed the crystal first. 

I just take the die from my case press and place it inside the crystal. I then tap the crystal with a small hobby hammer and it pops out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sg085 (Jul 25, 2013)

Perfect. Thanks a lot.


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

Although it's not entirely sorted, with respect to my Getat experience I have been rather thankful for PayPal.

In considering the other homage watch makers, I'm therefore a bit nervous with Davidsen as I understand he uses Westerne Union. What's the situation with this, can anyone who has dealt with him let me know how this works please if there are any issues?

And before anyone says it, yes I know not all Davidsen watches are "homage"....but I'm not looking for a replica/fake


----------



## Jonney (Feb 20, 2012)

After all the recent problems with Getat, I decided to spend the extra money and order from Davidsen. I was nervous about ordering, but I contacted him about what I wanted. He was quick with replies to my questions. After I was given the total price, I sent him the money. I got a shipping notice, but it was not the EMS shipping I paid for. He said he made a mistake and quickly had a friend of his pay me back with through his PayPal. I was impressed with the quick refund, but the difference in shipping times was interminable. The sterile 3646 Radiomir with acrylic crystal I ordered was absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks. how did you send the initial payment?


----------



## Jonney (Feb 20, 2012)

siblingchris said:


> Thanks. how did you send the initial payment?


I sent payment by MoneyGram. It was easier to do from home and the transfer fee was cheaper. After I set up the account, they called me at home to verify and confirm that I wanted to ship money to Hong Kong. Basically, they verifying I knew to whom I was sending it and making sure it wasn't some internet scam. I thought that was good customer service.

I ordered the watch back in January and Davidsen gave me four payment options ; Western Union, Skrill, MoneyGram, and electronic bank transfer. I don't know what his preferences are now, but you can ask when you contact him. Good luck.


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

Would you mind sending me Davidsen contact details please?


----------



## Jonney (Feb 20, 2012)

siblingchris said:


> Would you mind sending me Davidsen contact details please?


No. 9 of the forum rules and guidelines preclude me from posting contact details, but if you perform a search on Davidsen you should be able to find his contact info.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

siblingchris said:


> Would you mind sending me Davidsen contact details please?


His email is listed in the first post of thread part 2, along with many other sellers

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2627544


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

Jonney said:


> No. 9 of the forum rules and guidelines preclude me from posting contact details, but if you perform a search on Davidsen you should be able to find his contact info.


That's why I said "send", as in a PM please if you don't mind.


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

taike said:


> His email is listed in the first post of thread part 2, along with many other sellers
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2627544


The email address no longer works which is why I was asking


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

siblingchris said:


> The email address no longer works which is why I was asking


My apologies. Add an "n" to the end.


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi guys,

After reading a lot of your reviews I just ordered this MM316 model from Jackson.








The strap is out of stock, so he hasked me to choose any strap from his Super Grade Collection.
I went with this one:









I will let tou know when I receive everything.


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 6155242
> View attachment 6155250


Dievas?

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## Gauge613 (Nov 5, 2014)

My tracking number from Getat just went active (ten days after i got the email that it was shipped). Any clue how long i have now... I'm in the USA.


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

Does anyone have photographs or experience of a Davidsen 44 mm luminor watch in titanium with polished bezel similar to the PAM091/351case? Considering this with gold hands, but just not 100% certain of that combo right now.

Any comments or pics appreciated

Thanks

ps: my getat issues finally got resolved, watch returned and PayPal now refunded. Frustrating long winded and drawn out but sorted in the end, just waiting for credit to appear in y account now which can apparently take up to another 7 days


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Been trying to research this but I keep coming up empty. If I want to avoid Getat but I want a 44mm sterile dial Luminor and/or Mini Fiddy case with a domed plexi crystal, 12-3-6-9 dial with hoir/minute hands only and no sub seconds, and decent lume, what's my best option? 

I assume Davidsen can do custom from what I gather, but I don't have a clue as to how to order (the site I'm finding is just a blog).


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Davidsen works by email. He is very responsive.

No reason to avoid getat if you have patience.


----------



## joshuagull (Jan 24, 2015)

Patience I have, but from what I've gathered it seems like he's just flat out not delivering on some of these watches, correct? Or are people getting frustrated and not waiting long enough?

I don't mind a wait of even 2-3 months. But I don't want to pay and then never get the watch. And I certainly don't want to deal with it dying in a few days as seems to be some quality control issues. I've fine paying a touch more if Davidsen is more responsive and I know I'll get a well-built piece (for what it is).

Anyone have Davidsen's email? The one I found doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## ellecousteau (Oct 12, 2014)

So there's just too many pages to read through here for what I'm sure is an easy answer, I'll just ask here. 
I wear my Pam off and on, but most of the time I do get a bit nervous with it in my day to day life (I'm hard on my watches) 
Any homage come with actual water resistance? 150-200m?

I'm guessing not, but it'd be good to have a knock-around which I don't care so much about smashing on dive tanks? 

Sent from le grand bleu


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

joshuagull said:


> Patience I have, but from what I've gathered it seems like he's just flat out not delivering on some of these watches, correct? Or are people getting frustrated and not waiting long enough?
> 
> I don't mind a wait of even 2-3 months. But I don't want to pay and then never get the watch. And I certainly don't want to deal with it dying in a few days as seems to be some quality control issues. I've fine paying a touch more if Davidsen is more responsive and I know I'll get a well-built piece (for what it is).
> 
> Anyone have Davidsen's email? The one I found doesn't seem to be working.


Look a few posts up for the email info.

I just received a getat after 2 months exactly. Can't really say davidsen is that much higher quality, although he does have some semblance of customer service, at least on the front end.

Keep in mind your PayPal recourse with getat. Davidsen requires equivalent of a wire transfer.

Latest frustration I see about getat is from people getting anxious about the lack of customer service. There is none. You order, pay, and either get a watch or your money back from paypal.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ellecousteau said:


> So there's just too many pages to read through here for what I'm sure is an easy answer, I'll just ask here.
> I wear my Pam off and on, but most of the time I do get a bit nervous with it in my day to day life (I'm hard on my watches)
> Any homage come with actual water resistance? 150-200m?
> 
> ...


Depends on how close of a homage you are looking for.

Getat is at 100m, but good luck getting any sort of warranty service if it isn't.

Gruppo Gamma is at 200m and Maranez is at 300m. Now is a good time to buy, as Gruppo Gamma actually has a model in stock, and Maranez has 20% off until the 20th.


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

taike said:


> Depends on how close of a homage you are looking for.
> 
> Getat is at 100m, but good luck getting any sort of warranty service if it isn't.
> 
> Gruppo Gamma is at 200m and Maranez is at 300m. Now is a good time to buy, as Gruppo Gamma actually has a model in stock, and Maranez has 20% off until the 20th.


Agreed, I've had a GG before which was amazing then sold it for a Maranez which in my opinion is more bang for buck and has 300m depth rating to boot.

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

Davidsen can deal with Skrill, western union or direct bank transfer by the way. If you go via Skrill allow a couple of days to verify your account and deposit funds.


----------



## Gauge613 (Nov 5, 2014)

So.... ITS HERE. AND ITS AWESOME. I just put it on so i don't know if i will have issues regarding time/movement but its basically exactly what i ordered and looks fantastic. Waaaay better than expected. looks super solid.


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

Gauge613 said:


> So.... ITS HERE. AND ITS AWESOME. I just put it on so i don't know if i will have issues regarding time/movement but its basically exactly what i ordered and looks fantastic. Waaaay better than expected. looks super solid.


Congrats! Pics !

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

By the way.....Skrill is shocking, don't touch it with a barge pole. Sorry I know this is off topic. They took small verification amounts from my credit cards and then would not accept sufficient upload of funds because they cannot deal with card issuer's fraud/security checks. They don't give you warning of this's in advance but when I called them they admitted there was a problem with their system. They also use a third party for getting funds from your bank account which didn't work. Then when you try and close the account and get the small verification payment they've taken back, they won't return it all due to "fees"


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

I used credit card with skrill as I found fees to be cheaper than western union. Didn't have any issues.


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

It was the "verified by visa" type checks they seemed to have problems with. Checked with the card issuer and no problems at all their side and Skrill admitted they have a problem.


Anyway, back on topic, gauge613 post some pics please


----------



## Tekniqs (May 2, 2012)

May I ask how much these custom homages are costing you guys? rough ball park


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Tekniqs said:


> May I ask how much these custom homages are costing you guys? rough ball park


I keep repeating myself, but first post of part 2 has a bunch of info
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2627544


----------



## Gauge613 (Nov 5, 2014)

Mini fiddy w domed plexi
Vintage Lume
Was supposed to be vintage on hands too but I think it's something else
Thin silver hands


----------



## tyre777 (Jul 25, 2009)

Dsn cali with blued hands, sapphire no AR

Sent from space using Tapatalk


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi Guys!

Just received mine from Jackson. The watch look amazing.
After I placed my order, I received an e-mail telling me that the defaut strap was out of stock, and I was invited to choose another one.
Surprise! I actually received 2 straps from Jackson. Amaizing seller.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

This thread has too many words, and too little pictures.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Ancon MIL 107 Bronze body, domed saphire, lumed sandwich, Cali dial.


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

siblingchris said:


> Davidsen can deal with Skrill, western union or direct bank transfer by the way. If you go via Skrill allow a couple of days to verify your account and deposit funds.


Also Moneygram. Super easy, and fees are way cheaper.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Finished mod


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

My Davidsen watch arrived today. Totally different experience to Getat. Very communicative great looking watch and fantastic quality for the price.

I first contacted him on 29th November and have had contact pretty much every other day (due to times zone difference) up to the point the watch was sent on on 17th December. The tracking number was active straight away. It arrived in the UK on Sunday 20th and was with me today Tuesday 22nd.

In the end I ordered a different watch spec compared to the one I had from getat. Primarily because Davidsen did not have any mini-fiddy cases. Here is the spec....

44mm Luminor style case in titanium
Titanium crown guard, (no markings)
Polished stainless steel bezel
Display case back (mineral glass, solid back also supplied)
Sapphire glass with inner ar coating
Black sandwich dial with MM logo and seconds at 9 o'clock
Gold pencil hands
Dial and hands with c3 lume
Swiss 6497 movement
Brown tan leather strap

Obviously this post is worthless without pics.....I'll get onto it tomorrow , honestly!

Can anyone point me in the right direction to get a titanium strap buckle please?


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

siblingchris said:


> My Davidsen watch arrived today. Totally different experience to Getat. Very communicative great looking watch and fantastic quality for the price.
> 
> I first contacted him on 29th November and have had contact pretty much every other day (due to times zone difference) up to the point the watch was sent on on 17th December. The tracking number was active straight away. It arrived in the UK on Sunday 20th and was with me today Tuesday 22nd.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see it! I've just placed an order with Davidsen for almost the same specs, only difference being that I opted for a full polished case and a dark brown strap.


----------



## NemoAU (Jun 1, 2015)

May I ask, what was the overall damage to your wallet? 8) Especially with swiss 6497 movement..
I believe that Davidsen's prices are slightly higher than Getat


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

It seemed like there was a standard price and within reason could select whatever options preferred without impacting it. I'm not certain of course whether that price would vary for a different design. E.g. If you wanted a 47mm case. The Swiss movement was a chunk extra on top of this base price. The price also included shipping.

I'm not sure if I would breaking forum rules by posting the cost as I don't see anyone else posting prices... I'll PM you


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

NemoAU said:


> May I ask, what was the overall damage to your wallet? 8) Especially with swiss 6497 movement..
> I believe that Davidsen's prices are slightly higher than Getat


Davidsen's prices are [strike]slightly[/strike] MUCH MUCH higher than Getat's!
But for the quality, ok lah.

I dun see the need for a barely decorated 6497, compared to the cheaper and more decorated Asian counterpart, but to each his own.










I doubt posting prices is against the rules, but posting a picture that says "M.... M...." does! 
Almost everyone agrees that it is quite stupid... but hey, if NATO can be copyrighted, what say "NAVY" in Italian?

See this sticky for more info: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/about-marina-militare-posts-316289.html


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

Wow your pic has just inspired me for my next purchase from Davidsen! Is that the Asian or Swiss movement?

And by any chance are you from Singapore too? I noticed the "ok lah". Hahaha



kiosai said:


> Davidsen's prices are [strike]slightly[/strike] MUCH MUCH higher than Getat's!
> But for the quality, ok lah.
> 
> I dun see the need for a barely decorated 6497, compared to the cheaper and more decorated Asian counterpart, but to each his own.
> ...


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

kiosai said:


> I dun see the need for a barely decorated 6497, compared to the cheaper and more decorated Asian counterpart, but to each his own.


Personally I am done with the Asian 6497. Too much of crap shoot.


----------



## NemoAU (Jun 1, 2015)

siblingchris said:


> I'm not sure if I would breaking forum rules by posting the cost as I don't see anyone else posting prices... I'll PM you


Thanks a lot, got your message and replied ;-)
Cheers!


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Moar pix!!










Mini fiddy from Getat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

Here are pics of my Davidsen with offending logo edited out

The metal part of the display case back is darker than the titanium case, but not as dark as the photos seemed to have made it look.

















The polished ss buckle had a p****** logo on it so I haven't shown that. If anyone knows where to get a titanium pre-v buckle I would love to hear 

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Davidsen said he had no Ti buckles. Closest thing I could find was Ti color PVD on ebay. Match wasn't so good.


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

Found a couple of ti buckles via links on paneraisource.com

About the same sort of price, the first one looks the best quality to me at least, the edges being nicely rounded off.

http://www.kainheritage.com/html/buckles24mm/bk103b.html

http://corrigia.com/empo2/en/access...ssen/150/pre-v-screw-in-titanium-brushed?c=16

22mm one in the UK here
http://watchretail.co.uk/22mm-panerai-pure-solid-titanium-buckle-p-2552.html

Or Toshi Straps in the UK which is where I just ordered from in the end
https://toshi-straps.co.uk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Happy new year fellow wis-ians. Some black and white to usher in the new year!!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinergie (Jul 22, 2014)

siblingchris said:


> It seemed like there was a standard price and within reason could select whatever options preferred without impacting it. I'm not certain of course whether that price would vary for a different design. E.g. If you wanted a 47mm case. The Swiss movement was a chunk extra on top of this base price. The price also included shipping.
> 
> I'm not sure if I would breaking forum rules by posting the cost as I don't see anyone else posting prices... I'll PM you


I'm also curious about the price difference with Getat.

Last month I finally decided to file a dispute with Paypal (since Getat left me no choice by not responding for 3 months) and I raised it to a claim.
I like the watch but it needs fixing. I'm willing to pay for that but good chance Getat will just offer to send it back to him after which he will reimburse the costs.


----------



## DodgerBlues (Jan 2, 2016)

Well, after lurking for months and reading all 3 part of this thread, I finally decided to try my luck and place an order with Getat. Here's what I went with...

44mm Sterile Black Dial with Superlume Watch
Back case : See-through
Buckle Style : Pre-V
Case Option : Polished w/ Sapphire
Dial Lume : 03) White Superlume
Hands Colour : Gold
Hands Lume : 03) White Superlume
Movement : Normal Stainless Steel
Strap Option : Hazel Gray / beige stitch

Fingers crossed...


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

44mm Luminor or mini-fiddy?...good luck!


----------



## Tekniqs (May 2, 2012)

DodgerBlues said:


> Well, after lurking for months and reading all 3 part of this thread, I finally decided to try my luck and place an order with Getat. Here's what I went with...
> 
> 44mm Sterile Black Dial with Superlume Watch
> Back case : See-through
> ...


how much was the total?


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

I placed an order with Getat for a case on december 21st...Still waiting for the payment e-mail (I just got the automated order confirmation e-mail)....did you get yours?


----------



## DodgerBlues (Jan 2, 2016)

siblingchris said:


> 44mm Luminor or mini-fiddy?...good luck!


Luminor...have a mini-Fiddy that I want too, but we'll see how this one goes



Tekniqs said:


> how much was the total?


$152 shipped.


----------



## DodgerBlues (Jan 2, 2016)

MK_FR91 said:


> I placed an order with Getat for a case on december 21st...Still waiting for the payment e-mail (I just got the automated order confirmation e-mail)....did you get yours?


Nope, just auomated order confirmation.


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

DodgerBlues said:


> Nope, just auomated order confirmation.


Ok thanks. Maybe he'll wake up before the chinese new year...I might go with Jackson for this particular order...


----------



## DodgerBlues (Jan 2, 2016)

MK_FR91 said:


> I placed an order with Getat for a case on december 21st...Still waiting for the payment e-mail (I just got the automated order confirmation e-mail)....did you get yours?


Got payment request today and sent payment. We'll see...


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

DodgerBlues said:


> Got payment request today and sent payment. We'll see...


Expect the watch to arrive around St. Patrick's Day. 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

^^^Sweeeet!


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

Jiterator said:


> Nice! Is that a domed plexiglass? I always wondered whether I would get a flat crystal instead if I selected the sapphire crystal option for the Fiddy models..


Getat's sapphire is flat indeed


----------



## Jiterator (Jun 1, 2014)

Just received my MM617 from Jackson Tse. The lume's nothing to shout about, but other than that I'm quite pleased!

Edit: forgot to remove the offending logo, so taking down the pic. Sorry!


----------



## sinergie (Jul 22, 2014)

MK_FR91 said:


> Getat's sapphire is flat indeed


Mine is slightly domed.


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

sinergie said:


> Mine is slightly domed.


Well I agree with you but I think it is considered flat compared to the domed plexiglas....


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

What site do you recommend to sell the most reliable of this style of watch?


----------



## sinergie (Jul 22, 2014)

MK_FR91 said:


> Well I agree with you but I think it is considered flat compared to the domed plexiglas....


I said that because I'm not sure if mine really is sapphire. There is no blueish hue but that's because no AR coating is used. So it's hard to verify.


----------



## Totoro-san (Dec 24, 2015)

What is the quality difference between Getat and Jackson? I really like domed watches, and from what I understand the watch with the maximum dome-ness is Jackson's mini fiddy. Don't want to compromise on the quality of the rest of the watch though just for the dome. I understand Getat have better lume, but I'm not too fussed about that. Is there a difference in finishing?

Does anyone know how the dome-ness of Manbush commpares with the others?


----------



## sinergie (Jul 22, 2014)

I gave up on Getat since he hasn't responded to a single email during the last couple of months since September last year and decided to try my luck with a local watchmaker. They fixed my problems, the hands are no longer interfering with each other and they re-positioned the hairspring and it now no longer runs fast 10 minutes each hour. Now it runs 15 seconds fast in 24 hours with a power reserve of about 48 hours, which is quite decent for this movement.

One question though for people here who have experience with modding and assembling these kind of watches. When I received my watch back after it was fixed, I suddenly noticed the dial is a tiny bit askew (I wouldn't have discovered this if it wasn't for the MM text on the dial). I went back to the watchmaker and he told me he couldn't do anything about that, since the movement is placed in the luminor case on a fixed position. I have a very keen eye for things that are misaligned and I would have surely noticed if it was askew during the past couple of months I handled the watch. Can somebody please tell me if the watchmaker is telling the truth and there really is no room to slightly re-position the movement so the dial is no longer askew?


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

sinergie said:


> I gave up on Getat since he hasn't responded to a single email during the last couple of months since September last year and decided to try my luck with a local watchmaker. They fixed my problems, the hands are no longer interfering with each other and they re-positioned the hairspring and it now no longer runs fast 10 minutes each hour. Now it runs 15 seconds fast in 24 hours with a power reserve of about 48 hours, which is quite decent for this movement.
> 
> One question though for people here who have experience with modding and assembling these kind of watches. When I received my watch back after it was fixed, I suddenly noticed the dial is a tiny bit askew (I wouldn't have discovered this if it wasn't for the MM text on the dial). I went back to the watchmaker and he told me he couldn't do anything about that, since the movement is placed in the luminor case on a fixed position. I have a very keen eye for things that are misaligned and I would have surely noticed if it was askew during the past couple of months I handled the watch. Can somebody please tell me if the watchmaker is telling the truth and there really is no room to slightly re-position the movement so the dial is no longer askew?


It's possible the dial wasn't aligned to begin with since the dial is attached to the dial plate by glue and little nubs. Also sometimes if the crown hole / tube is large that can allow for some wiggle room. Long story short it can be fixed if it's the latter of the two.

The watch guy should have opened it back up to see. I have an extra dial somewhere I'll post a pic later to give you a reference on what I mean.

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

I can't offer advice or a solution, but the Getat I had was the same. I did notice from the logo it wasn't perfect but decided I could live with it.....until other things started going wrong and then I didn't bother raising this issue since it didn't matter once the watch stopped working altogether!

Incidentally, for those in UK I noticed a couple of SH Getat watches are up on fleabay right now from a UK seller...if you're looking to try this type of watch out, something cheap with less hassle , it might be worth a shot


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks to all for the wisdom shared in this thread. Having skimmed the discussion and taken note of the last few months' worth of postings, I've ordered a MM422 from Jackson. His forecast ship date is 16 January.


----------



## sinergie (Jul 22, 2014)

fofofomin said:


> It's possible the dial wasn't aligned to begin with since the dial is attached to the dial plate by glue and little nubs. Also sometimes if the crown hole / tube is large that can allow for some wiggle room. Long story short it can be fixed if it's the latter of the two.
> 
> The watch guy should have opened it back up to see. I have an extra dial somewhere I'll post a pic later to give you a reference on what I mean.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


Thanks for the information. I really think I would have noticed if it wasn't aligned correctly from the start.

I'll be going back, but a picture would be a big help though.


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

sinergie said:


> Thanks for the information. I really think I would have noticed if it wasn't aligned correctly from the start.
> 
> I'll be going back, but a picture would be a big help though.



















You can see there's little nubs on both dial plates (to the left of the twelve, above the three etc.) as well as the longer ones on the bottom dial plate. IF that was the issue it would probably be the top dial cause sometimes when I'm playing around with my mods and they aren't glued down properly they can slip out of alignment.

Or in the beginning the pegs weren't correctly aligned.

Hope this helps!

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## sinergie (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks again. I took the watch back today and they are gonna look into it.


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

Today I pulled the trigger on something like a Panerai. It is from Parnis, seagull movement. Bought it at a well known Chinese shopping portal. At $80 I am curious how it holds up. I will post some pictures when it arrives. . 
This is the sellers picture(I have removed a logo name)


----------



## Rex3 (Aug 11, 2008)

Still running well after a few months. Gains 30+ seconds per day, but does it consistently. Starting to feel the crown slip a little as I wind it. Like it's spinning against something but not grabbing it. Still winds, so I tell myself it's fine. Did the Hadley Roma 2035 and like it a lot. 











Rex3 said:


> I had a good experience with Getat, even having to do warranty repair. Watchuseek has been a great tool for setting expectations, especially on shipping/transit times. I have a strap question at the end and would appreciate any suggestions (real and joke) you had
> 
> My interest in the Luminor look switched from off to on one day this summer. I did some research on the boards, bought a Meigir quartz chrono and after deciding I liked the shape I ordered a Getat super lume mini fiddy, brushed case, polished bezel with sapphire glass and water resistance.
> 
> ...


----------



## the_chad (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi all!
Loving this style and I must have one!
Ideally I'd like domed sapphire, good lume, realiable movement, polished silver colour (I think thats the original look?) and a black strap. Something fairly dressy without a date window unless non domed window.
I'm currently looking at the Getat "1:1 44mm Black Dial with Aqua Blue Glow Superlume Watch" @ $140 USD, would this fit the bill?

I've been reading that Getat has been fairly unreliable recently, should I take a gamble?Any other suggestions? I've checked out .......... and nothing really grabs my attention. No option of sapphire and seems to be fairly basic lume.


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Ja w Polsce dorobiłem sobie tarcze future 

Tutaj czarna emalia + posypana cyrkonem










tutaj tarcza "future" na stali nierdzewnej + emalia Schauer (800 c )










tarcza z emalii Schauer na gorąco :










I Love Panerai

pozdrawiam


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

the_chad said:


> Hi all!
> Loving this style and I must have one!
> Ideally I'd like domed sapphire, good lume, realiable movement, polished silver colour (I think thats the original look?) and a black strap. Something fairly dressy without a date window unless non domed window.
> I'm currently looking at the Getat "1:1 44mm Black Dial with Aqua Blue Glow Superlume Watch" @ $140 USD, would this fit the bill?
> ...


Check out davidsen he can make anything and emails back fairly quick

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

Leszek Kralka said:


> Ja w Polsce dorobiłem sobie tarcze future
> 
> Tutaj czarna emalia + posypana cyrkonem
> 
> ...


I love these fantasy builds!

Here's mine
















Used a stock standard manbush luminor.

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

fofofomin said:


> Check out davidsen he can make anything and emails back fairly quick
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


Assuming he has the parts available.....


----------



## tyre777 (Jul 25, 2009)

Sent from space using Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

fofofomin said:


> I love these fantasy builds!
> 
> Here's mine
> View attachment 6806610
> ...


Is the second supposed to be off? ;-)


----------



## mystrat (Dec 21, 2013)

The Black One


----------



## gvgarofalo (Dec 30, 2015)

After looking through this forum and others, knowing the risk, and wanting a good quality homage I went with Getat. I am holding out hope that I will get what I paid for and won't have to use the paypal dispute. Here is my timeline thus far:

12/23/15-Order placed
1/5/2016-Invoice sent (after friendly reminder to send)
1/5/2016-Invoice Paid (Stating watch will ship 5 days after payment received)

I have had no correspondence regarding shipping. I understand this was around the time of the Chinese New Year. Is this pretty a common time frame that others have experienced? I emailed him asking for an update with no response as of yet (not surprised).

Hoping to hear something soon!


----------



## Soham Ray (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. The Panerai style really grew into me and I'm looking for good homage, somewhere along the lines of PAM 112, 111 or 441, 127. Can anyone suggest a reliable person / website who could help me with my purchase ? 

Please excuse if this is not the correct place to post.


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

Look at links at the start of the "part 2" thread. You might have a preference based on where in the world you are but the main contenders depending on what level of risk versus quality versus cost you are willing to accept I would say are...

Cheap Parnis from any number of online sellers
Manbu Shigie
Jackson Tse
Getat
Davidsen

Getat is often chosen as having the edge on quality (except perhaps over Davidsen) but some recently have had issues with movements and customer service and comms is shockingly bad. Getat accepts PayPal so you have somewhere to go if there are any problems.

Jackson Tse will be far better comms and quick delivery but I believe a cheaper product than Getat, it depends on how closely you scrutinise the watch to some extent.

Davidsen does bespoke work at a steeper price, but IMHO quality is a little better marginally) than Getat. great communication from Davidsen but not so many options as Getat and potentially more risk on the payment side as he does not do PayPal.

If you can get a good quality used Getat from a forum member or local eBay seller who has good feedback and the design matches what you are looking for then that may also be worth considering and a lot less hassle than Getat themselves 

That's my 2 cents worth anyway, there may be other opinions


----------



## mr_nobody (Sep 9, 2015)

The other thing you might want to look at are brands doing less faithful homages with their own character: gruppo gamma, maranez, magrette, etc.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

fkitch said:


> Sorry busy weeks! Yes, it arrived a couple of days later.
> Here's some pics and comments, does not pretend to be a review at all as it's the first time I make pictures to a watch
> 
> 
> ...


Just ordered two of these Spinnaker Hull watches for $70 each from watch2day, one PVD with black dial, one SS with black dial. Looking forward to them!


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Negakinu said:


> Just ordered two of these Spinnaker Hull watches for $70 each from watch2day, one PVD with black dial, one SS with black dial. Looking forward to them!


I'm rather smitten with them! Got both watches in yesterday. NH35A automatic movement that hacks and handwinds, sandwich dial with decent lume, 22mm lug width, brushed bezel with a polished case and lugs, raised crystal (mineral, alas). I got rid of the orange rubber strap and replaced it with a 22mm Crown&Buckle leather nato.

Here's a quick 'n dirty wristshot, I'll update with some decent pictures later.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Negakinu said:


> I'm rather smitten with them! Got both watches in yesterday. NH35A automatic movement that hacks and handwinds, sandwich dial with decent lume, 22mm lug width, brushed bezel with a polished case and lugs, raised crystal (mineral, alas). I got rid of the orange rubber strap and replaced it with a 22mm Crown&Buckle leather nato.


Mmm! Now I'm even more excited to get mine. The cheapest one I found was the blue, which is not my favorite, but I've got some mods planned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ercolabio (Feb 17, 2016)

Need help guys,
i really appreciate Davidsen work,but the email posted on the previous thread is not active...can someone share the new mail by PM?
Thanks


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

ercolabio said:


> Need help guys,
> i really appreciate Davidsen work,but the email posted on the previous thread is not active...can someone share the new mail by PM?
> Thanks


Try through his website (dsnwatches) and click on 'blog' (on the left) to have his contact info


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ercolabio said:


> Need help guys,
> i really appreciate Davidsen work,but the email posted on the previous thread is not active...can someone share the new mail by PM?
> Thanks


Add n to the end


----------



## ercolabio (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks both


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Here's the second Spinnaker Hull I ordered, this time in PVD. I'm actually really happy I found a PAM homage that isn't a Parnis.  It's smaller and smoother too. 42mm with a 22mm lug width. I'm thinking about doing a proper review on it, since I believe this one deserves some attention.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey guys, been looking through the thread and can't seem to find a definitive answer - does somebody make a:

44-47 
Black
GMT
Water resistant (100m+) 

PAM homage? Bonus points for rotating bezel but not crucial. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## sinergie (Jul 22, 2014)

Well 2 months ago I decided to take matters in my own hand since Getat only offered a refund after escalating through PayPal (he sadly never responded to any of my emails about the shortcomings with my watch). So I took the watch to a watchmaker and he fixed both the hands interfering with each other and the watch running crazy fast (+10 minutes each hour). Now the watch works as it should (about +15 seconds each day).

Last thing was the oversized buckle 26mm instead of 24mm. I bought several 24mm buckles online 1 from eBay, 1 from a local online shop and 1 from Steinhart. The inside of the eBay buckle was too sharp which resulted in it scraping the leather strap. The one from the local online shop was too expensive for the given quality. The shape of the Steinhart is a bit different than all the regular pre-v buckles, but it was by far the best quality buckle.

All this cost me about 70 dollar on top of the 170 dollar I paid Getat, but I'm happy with the end result and that's all that matters.


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

My latest mod. I used a spinnaker hull as the base, a crown from an Invicta 8926, hands from ofrei, and I made the dial on a CNC router.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

New custom vintage Welded lug and my new full custom 6152









Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## elp (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## gallegoc (Apr 6, 2013)

No clue the maker. Picked it up the bay changed the dial and hands. Now it's good to go.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello... I bought a Getat mini fiddy a couple years back but the thing has no gasket to keep moisture out.

Anyone know where I can get one?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

From triconstore. Very happy with it. I did change the strap though.



















































€20 Quartz 

































Pilot Radiomir





















Fiddy















Submersible without crown guard.


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

Just wondering, has anyone come across oToTo watches? Apparently a UK builder of panerai Homages, I spotted a seller on eBay with a range of them. Check out item 222103777357 for example. There seems to be a range from quartz (for pocket money) to manual and autos at a higher price point.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Higs said:


>


Are those available now? Info seems scarce on FB.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

taike said:


> Are those available now? Info seems scarce on FB.


Definitely available. Mine arrived about a week ago.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

What are we supposed to be seeing? 


Higs said:


>


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

It was a shot of the new Minotto Marina model. Maiale Metro.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm wondering if the following watch is available:

42-44mm Radiomir 1940 style case, stainless steel, Cali dial and preferably golden hands and >100m WR. Handwinding or auto doesn't matter much.

Basically the Maranez Layan but in *stainless steel *rather than brass.

I know Gruppo Gamma used to make something like this but those early models seem to be rather elusive these days. Precista has the California PRS-20 which is almost exactly what I'm looking for, but it has those skinny soldered lugs that I do not find appealing. Any ideas?

Pics for reference


----------



## R2rs (Oct 22, 2011)

kiosai said:


> This thread has too many words, and too little pictures.


What is this? Producer?

Looks really good!


----------



## Marcus_Corvus (Feb 5, 2016)

Does somebody knows why daji and manb***je dont offer panerai homages anymore?

Any advice where to buy a good homage?


----------



## mr_nobody (Sep 9, 2015)

Interesting. Jackson Tse still seems to carry them and has a reasonable reputation as I understand it...


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

Depends on what you are looking for at what price point I suppose. I have been VERY happy with my watch from davidsen


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Got a custom incoming from Getat, pics when it eventually gets here. 

Sent from my 's .


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

synaptyx said:


> Got a custom incoming from Getat, pics when it eventually gets here.
> 
> Sent from my 's .


Good luck!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Moray 47


----------



## Marcus_Corvus (Feb 5, 2016)

siblingchris said:


> Depends on what you are looking for at what price point I suppose. I have been VERY happy with my watch from davidsen


how much a davidsen watch would cost?

I think my next one will be the pam 111 from getat
Also thinking of buying the 47 mm 1950 or radiomir.

Btw. Dajiwatch has pam homages again.
I really recomend them. 
Great service and good price.


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

Davidsen will effectively provide you a custom build, but it depends on what parts he has available at the time. So if you go to him with a clear idea of what you want he will give you a quote for that, or discuss alternatives.

For what I was looking for it would have been approx 150 USD from Getat and 200 USD from Davidsen......but I paid Davidsen a good chunk more for a Swiss movement having had a dodgy Unitas from Getat previously and an all round bad customer experience that ended up with a PayPal dispute.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus (Feb 5, 2016)

So yesterday the replacement watch from Daji arrived (there was a problem with the old watch, which I bought around 4 months ago) 
Besides that the dial has a Lswiss madeL inscription, but with the usual mm automatic inscription together (wasnt like that in the old watch,), 
I was surprised to see, that the case is different and not in a good way. Also the crown guard opener is looser. 
A positive difference is the movement. It doesn't make so much noise like the older watch.
I think I will send this watch back and ask for a new one. 

Is there a chance to get a better case? Or is it more like a lottery? 
I am kinda surprised how the case differed.


----------



## Ryan Abdo (Jun 14, 2016)

Hello. I have been looking to contact Ross so that he can build a Panerai dial for me. How do I contact him? What is his email? Thank you.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

My Getat showed up today, couldn't be happier with it! 










Quite impressed! It doesn't have a floppy crown lock. LOL

Sent from my 's


----------



## nationalbar (Aug 24, 2008)

Congratulations! I have seven watches from Getat, and although communication is poor and it takes a long time....when he delivers, he really delivers!


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

nationalbar said:


> Congratulations! I have seven watches from Getat, and although communication is poor and it takes a long time....when he delivers, he really delivers!


Thanks! Yeah, I've had a few Parnis MM and the like and this is a huge step above in terms of fit, finish and lume, for about the same price. 

Sent from my 's


----------



## Obik (Sep 27, 2015)

synaptyx, how much time did you have to wait for this beautiful wach?


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Obik said:


> synaptyx, how much time did you have to wait for this beautiful wach?


I ordered on May 12th and it arrived yesterday June 23rd.










Sent from my 's


----------



## Obik (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you, it is quite fast for Getat. I was thinking about ordering from him but was discouraged by long delivery time.


----------



## MUSASHI66 (Jun 13, 2016)

I would love to order there and I can deal with the time it takes to ship. What really gets me is I have no clue what I'd be ordering half the time - the options presented + the lack of photos for what you might be getting is frustrating.


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

MUSASHI66 said:


> I would love to order there and I can deal with the time it takes to ship. What really gets me is I have no clue what I'd be ordering half the time - the options presented + the lack of photos for what you might be getting is frustrating.


I find Getat's website more informative than every other one.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

I made myself this chunky asymmetrical genuine ammo strap.












Sent from my 's


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

Got this one from triconstore recently. Sent it back today as there was way too much dust under the crystal and on the dial. Hopefully he'll send me back a dust free one.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

This was a one-off I did as a project build with my Iconik 1 case. I completely forgot about it until packing things up for a move! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

Djk949 said:


> This was a one-off I did as a project build with my Iconik 1 case. I completely forgot about it until packing things up for a move!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really nice !


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

MK_FR91 said:


> Looks really nice !


Thanks I was going for a modern interpretation of this...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Preorders still open for final Genesis model from Gruppo Gamma http://www.gruppogammawatches.com/store/p143/G-04_Preorder_Deposit_&_2nd_Strap.html


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray 47


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Please remember - no MM branded homages are allowed.


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

So far so good. If we had to decide the best out of the crowd in price ranges;
$000 - $200,
$201 - $300,
$300 - $500,
$500 - $700,
$700 - $1,000
Which ones would you nominate?

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> Please remember - no MM branded homages are allowed.


My bad. I didn't I know that was trademarked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

flying.fish said:


> So far so good. If we had to decide the best out of the crowd in price ranges;
> $000 - $200,
> $201 - $300,
> $300 - $500,
> ...


I'm pretty impressed by my Getat, with sapphire and superlume added it still came in under $200. Movement seems ok so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdest (Jun 27, 2013)

tyre777 said:


> Sent from space using Tapatalk


What movement is inside? Can you post a link to where did you buy it?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obik (Sep 27, 2015)

It looks like Soviet Molnija 3602


----------



## tyre777 (Jul 25, 2009)

gdest said:


> What movement is inside? Can you post a link to where did you buy it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Yup its a molnija 3602. Built this myself with parts from around the world. 

Sent from space using Tapatalk


----------



## gdest (Jun 27, 2013)

tyre777 said:


> Yup its a molnija 3602. Built this myself with parts from around the world.
> 
> Sent from space using Tapatalk


Very nice build!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Gruppo Gamma Genesis. My LE in pic. MKIII available here: Genesis - Gruppo Gamma. NOS MKII here: Special Offers - Gruppo Gamma.


----------



## kingcobbler (Sep 9, 2009)

This was given to me, and I have no idea what it is. Says 6497 on the back. Is that is the movement model?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

kingcobbler said:


> This was given to me, and I have no idea what it is. Says 6497 on the back. Is that is the movement model?


Unitas 6497 is the movement. That or chinese clones are common movements for pam homages.


----------



## kingcobbler (Sep 9, 2009)

taike said:


> kingcobbler said:
> 
> 
> > This was given to me, and I have no idea what it is. Says 6497 on the back. Is that is the movement model?
> ...


Great. Thanks for the info!


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

IKE Milano 
plastic case


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)

Got this last month not worn it yet as I felt it rather big for my wrist, 44mm


----------



## Steve16999 (Aug 7, 2015)

Just put an order in with getat....I know several of you are pretty happy with yours. I can't wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

Any bracelet choice
plastic does not scratch


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Moray Ti 47


----------



## tyre777 (Jul 25, 2009)

Sent from space using Tapatalk


----------



## gdest (Jun 27, 2013)

tyre777 said:


> Yup its a molnija 3602. Built this myself with parts from around the world.
> 
> Sent from space using Tapatalk


Very clean movement for molnija from '50. On eBay they all look very old. Did you clean it and paint the screws? Like it very much!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

montres said:


> View attachment 9035529


Loving the engraved buckle


----------



## tyre777 (Jul 25, 2009)

gdest said:


> Very clean movement for molnija from '50. On eBay they all look very old. Did you clean it and paint the screws? Like it very much!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


I got it from ebay. Just wait till something nice and clean comes out. They are cheap, robust, and once serviced - very reliable. My screws are blue flamed treated

Sent from space using Tapatalk


----------



## tyre777 (Jul 25, 2009)

Sent from space using Tapatalk


----------



## Noochi01 (Sep 5, 2016)

smeagal said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9029249&d=1471030456"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smeagal- where did you purchase it from, and for how much? I'm looking for the same watch.

Thanks!!


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

tyre777 said:


> Sent from space using Tapatalk


That looks great. Any more info on this piece?


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

tyre777 said:


>


And, in case from a different vendor, where did you get this one please? And, does it have a brand / model name? TIA


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

Steve16999 said:


> Just put an order in with getat....I know several of you are pretty happy with yours. I can't wait!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Steve, 
Have you get your watch? How was the progress? 
I have place order to getat too. Order on 24th Aug, after send several mail to check, only response after 9 days, I paid immediately on 4th Sept (that was 10 calendars days later). Told will ship in 5 working days, till now no news at all. Send several reminders but no response at all. 
Is this normal for their service? 
Read some posts here, seems they are damn slow & better to open dispute to PayPal before too late. 
Pls share your experience / opinion. TIA.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## MK_FR91 (Oct 1, 2014)

alexcswong said:


> Hi Steve,
> Have you get your watch? How was the progress?
> I have place order to getat too. Order on 24th Aug, after send several mail to check, only response after 9 days, I paid immediately on 4th Sept (that was 10 calendars days later). Told will ship in 5 working days, till now no news at all. Send several reminders but no response at all.
> Is this normal for their service?
> ...


Don't freak out, don't bother emailing the guy, be patient and you will get your watch (could take one month...)!

Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

MK_FR91 said:


> Don't freak out, don't bother emailing the guy, be patient and you will get your watch (could take one month...)!
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


Thanks. But I do really worry, incase I don't get it after a month or so.... & it had past the dispute period for PayPal, all in vain...

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Paypal dispute period is 6 months. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## thepilot (Apr 11, 2013)

MK_FR91 said:


> Don't freak out, don't bother emailing the guy, be patient and you will get your watch (could take one month...)!
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


I ordered a watch from getat in mid July, received shipping notice in mid August . The tracking status forever stating - "Sender preparing item for posting". Its gonna be 3 months now, no responds from Getat despite being contacted. When contacted on why the tracking status is not progressing, a reply of "Sorry, I check now " - that was early last month and was the last I heard from him.
This is my 3rd time buying from Getat and so far having the longest wait without any responds. 
Any of you ordered in the same time as me and already received the watches?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray 47


----------



## loqv75 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

It is up for sale


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

What's the best PAM homage under 300usd?
Most of the homages I've seen are Getat or Jackson, but I'm worry about the long wait time and lack of communication
Is there better alternative?

thanks


----------



## loqv75 (May 8, 2012)

5imon L said:


> What's the best PAM homage under 300usd?
> Most of the homages I've seen are Getat or Jackson, but I'm worry about the long wait time and lack of communication
> Is there better alternative?
> 
> thanks


I ordered my Getat on the 
2016-10-14 and got it on the 2016-10-31
The whole process took about two weeks, not bad!


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

loqv75 said:


> I ordered my Getat on the
> 2016-10-14 and got it on the 2016-10-31
> The whole process took about two weeks, not bad!


That's the shortest time I've seen, I thought 4 weeks of waiting time is minimal lol
I'll go check out his site then


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

loqv75 said:


> View attachment 9797146


For others like me who are trying to figure out what this is: Getat 45mm Radiomir Style Sterile Brown Dial with Superlume Watch


----------



## loqv75 (May 8, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> For others like me who are trying to figure out what this is: Getat 45mm Radiomir Style Sterile Brown Dial with Superlume Watch



1:1 45mm Radiomir 2533 Style MM Black Dial with Superlume Watch
Back case : Solid
Buckle Style : Pre-V
Case Option : Brushed w/ Domed Plexiglass
Dial Lume : 03) White Superlume
Hands Colour : All Black
Hands Lume : 03) White Superlume
Hands style : Normal Hands
Strap Option : 26/22mm black (black stitch only)


----------



## loqv75 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Tclef (Feb 18, 2014)

This is a neat thread. Here's mine. Ticino Aquachrono. The movement is a copy of a fantastic Swiss chrono. Sapphire crystal and 100m water resistance. $280 shipped. It's probably my most worn watch right now. I prefer it on shark mesh, but I found a weak spot in the clasp, so for now, I'm back on leather (which is surprisingly comfortable) until I get a new clasp.

























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tclef (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh, and the Lume.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

I have cancel my getat order after waiting for a month after payment done. Send emails, reminders, no response at all. Brought up to PayPal, they email to getat also no respond. Finally PayPal refund me & close case. I never going to order from getat again, this is first also the last time. Getat you have lost many potential customers. 

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## thepilot (Apr 11, 2013)

alexcswong said:


> I have cancel my getat order after waiting for a month after payment done. Send emails, reminders, no response at all. Brought up to PayPal, they email to getat also no respond. Finally PayPal refund me & close case. I never going to order from getat again, this is first also the last time. Getat you have lost many potential customers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


I placed my order in July. Received shipping notice a month later but the tracking wont update just stated sender preparing to send item.

After a few emails, no response, escalated for a refund via PayPal but I still wanted the watch. Emailed Getat, he replied telling me that his PayPal got suspended and advised me to proceed with the claim and pay him again under another PayPal account. I did just that and I got the watch in the last week of October (about 5 days after re sending the payment, he fulfilled his promise to send in 5 days' time). Very nice built.

Getat is OK to deal with if we can stand his unresponsiveness and be a little more persistent, TBH he is quite polite and apologetic, some sellers I have dealt with before wont mention "sorry" at all when there's obviously a fault caused by them . This is my 3rd purchase and happened to be the one with the longest delivery time - 3 months.

TBH, his unresponsiveness is quite annoying.


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

How can "unresponsive" be "polite and apologetic"? Lack of response and willingness to directly address issues shows contempt for your customer. If PayPal have banned him I would take note


Better give Jackson Tse, Davidson and other reputable dealers you business if you ask me.


IMHO


----------



## loqv75 (May 8, 2012)

loqv75 said:


> View attachment 9810898


Nice looking watch BUT after a few days;

- one (lug) screw fallen off, gone for ever.. Need to order some more..
- I can remove the Plexi with my nail VERY easely I've never seen thing like that, may I should glue it?

Conclusion;

Once fixed I will get rid of it and forget GETAT4LIFE.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus (Feb 5, 2016)

My Maranez Bangla, homage to the Panerai Mille Metri and Ennebi Fondale.














Have also some questions:
-does somebody has the Narval Seven? How good is the quality? 
http://www.narvalseven.com/dv-101tb

- What options would you choose for a Getat homage (hands, numerals color and so on) for a pre- Vendome look?


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello,
Plans to buy Getat watch 1: 1 PAM111. Has anyone checked the water resistance? You can swim in it?


----------



## gogmeister (Apr 4, 2013)

Has anybody heard from Getat lately? Unfortunately, I got tired of waiting after 4 emails and a single telegraphic response. My order has also been marked as 'Sender preparing the item for shipping' for ages.
I opened an ebay case and am waiting for his response, but with no luck. It's annoying, and after seeing loqv75's post above, with problems on the exact configuration I ordered, I think I would much rather spend my money elsewhere...
What's the point of him giving you the tracking no, if he hasn't submitted the watch for shipment. Does he perhaps do it in batches? I asked him that, but no response. Frustrating...


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey guys,

Quick question...where can one find a rose gold Radiomir style case these days? I remember both Getat and Jackson used to carry them, but no longer see them on their sites. Also not seeing anything by Davidsen in a rose gold finish...anyone know of some options?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Scary stuff re getat. I'm trying my luck with jacksons instead. That spinnaker hull looks near though!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HSSB (Mar 5, 2016)

Couple of ones from me with some slightly left field suggestions










From left to right:
TC-9 Brass 1950's Diver - my most recent Kickstarter acquisition. Have become quite a fan of Toby's outputs via TC-9 - always a great service from him, and this one really hits the spot in particular for me

Military Time (Jackson) Radiomir - my first venture into this style back early in the year. I found Jackson really good to deal with - the watch was a slight custom rather than 'off the shelf' option in his online store, but it didn't take long, and delivery was pretty quick

Momentum Square One - an eBay bargain that was too good to resist - as new in box. Its quartz, but gives another slightly different take on the style with the big date at 12. I think these are pretty rare to get in the UK - I've never seen another for sale here. Dropped it on a WatchGecko perlon for now, though I may go back to the supplied bracelet at some point

Happy New Year to one and all - may 2017 be filled with great watches, and great company with all here on F71


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

HSSB said:


> Couple of ones from me with some slightly left field suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, what kind of custom work does Jackson offer? Thank you and happy new year !

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 D5833 發送


----------



## HSSB (Mar 5, 2016)

He'll mix and match to requirements from his parts list (on his website).

I asked for a particular case, swan neck movement, sterile dial, handset and strap combination, and those were assembled at his supplier.. took about 7-10 days from memory

I found him good to deal with, so would buy from him again sometime - have a vague hankering for a pvd cali dial at some unspecified future point

Cheers


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Hello,
I`m new to the forum and received my first Pam Homage (i hope it is one) today. 
I found this maybe a few days too late as i allready have ordered a watch via ebay so didnt had the time to find maybe something better or at least make a better decision.
So i ordered this homage style watch of ebay, discription was "parnis panerai homage handwind getat polished", i dont know the make oder suplier, the watch came in, well packed from slowenia in 4 days.
So the watch came like this:


















I also bought a brown natostrap becaus i am after the look of it but this is more for summertime:









I decided to brush the strap even more with a hard plastik brush and treat it with leather oil to make it a little darker, turned out good for me.









Some more detail of the lume, its really good compared to what i know and have, only thing is the lume on the hands is a little bit stronger then on the letters but i can live with it as this is not a high class watch @117€









So you guys seems like specialists for these watches to me, maybe you can point me in the right direction where it came from.


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Hello,
I`m new to the forum and received my first Pam Homage (i hope it is one) today. 
I found this maybe a few days too late as i allready have ordered a watch via ebay so didnt had the time to find maybe something better or at least make a better decision.
So i ordered this homage style watch of ebay, discription was "parnis panerai homage handwind getat polished", i dont know the make oder suplier, the watch came in, well packed from slowenia in 4 days.
So the watch came like this:


















I also bought a brown natostrap becaus i am after the look of it but this is more for summertime:









I decided to brush the strap even more with a hard plastik brush and treat it with leather oil to make it a little darker, turned out good for me.









Some more detail of the lume, its really good compared to what i know and have, only thing is the lume on the hands is a little bit stronger then on the letters but i can live with it as this is not a high class watch @117€









So you guys seems like specialists for these watches to me, maybe you can point me in the right direction where it came from.


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

HSSB said:


> He'll mix and match to requirements from his parts list (on his website).
> 
> I asked for a particular case, swan neck movement, sterile dial, handset and strap combination, and those were assembled at his supplier.. took about 7-10 days from memory
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. After talking to both Jackson and Getat, i decide to go with Getat because Jackson doesnt have the part I'm looking for.
Hopefully I can get my watch by summer LOL


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

HSSB said:


> He'll mix and match to requirements from his parts list (on his website).
> 
> I asked for a particular case, swan neck movement, sterile dial, handset and strap combination, and those were assembled at his supplier.. took about 7-10 days from memory
> 
> ...


Can you provide the website address please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_nobody (Sep 9, 2015)

Omegafanboy said:


> Can you provide the website address please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just search google for jackson tse (I'm not sure if it's one of those addresses blacklisted on this forum so posting link may or may not work).


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

.


----------



## HSSB (Mar 5, 2016)

Sorry, the forum blanks out the address and even the name - I assume due to the MM branding issue. Hope I'm not breaking any rules (please tell me if I am someone) but if you go for Jackson Tse (but no space between the names!) dot com and you'll find it


----------



## HSSB (Mar 5, 2016)

5imon L said:


> Thanks for the reply. After talking to both Jackson and Getat, i decide to go with Getat because Jackson doesnt have the part I'm looking for.
> Hopefully I can get my watch by summer LOL


No problem. Would be interested to know how you get on - I do like my homages, and may very well pick up another sometime in the future, who knows... Getat does seem to carry a larger range of parts & options, I went with Jackson mainly due to reading about Getat's sometimes lengthy supply times & some people having problems with communication (or lack of it). Don't regret it as dealing with Jackson was a good experience, and its a well built watch for the money

Best of luck & I hope you get yours soon enough


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

I like the GETAT MM homages. 

I currently have a 44 mm GETAT and it's been great from day one. I've swum in mine no problem. Keeps great time and looks great. Brown dial gold hands. Great lume - vintage beige - visible all night easily. I have another case and movement on the way to mate with a black dial and hands with C3. Sapphire crystal in both cases.

I've not had an issue with wait times to Australia.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

How is the lume on the Jackson compared to Getat? I had a Getat before and it was excellent but I don't want to deal with the wait time. Any idea how long it takes Jackson to get to the conus? thanks!


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

HSSB said:


> No problem. Would be interested to know how you get on - I do like my homages, and may very well pick up another sometime in the future, who knows... Getat does seem to carry a larger range of parts & options, I went with Jackson mainly due to reading about Getat's sometimes lengthy supply times & some people having problems with communication (or lack of it). Don't regret it as dealing with Jackson was a good experience, and its a well built watch for the money
> 
> Best of luck & I hope you get yours soon enough


It's nothing fancy just a PAM 1936 cali radiomir but apparently Jackson doesn't do custom radiomir so I went with Getat.


----------



## greengardens (Sep 24, 2016)

Here's a question: anyone have suggestions on a watch with a dial similar to Panerai, but isn't a traditional homage (getat, etc)? I can't find a homage I like in a size that would fit my wrist, or that I could wear daily bc of my job (sometimes I get dirty and wet). For some reason I'm really drawn to how the numerals are on Panerai watches. And the lume. Its hard to get it all in one package in terms of a homage! I have a 42 Seiko monster and that's the limit for what looks ridiculous on my wrist. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_nobody (Sep 9, 2015)

greengardens said:


> Here's a question: anyone have suggestions on a watch with a dial similar to Panerai, but isn't a traditional homage (getat, etc)? I can't find a homage I like in a size that would fit my wrist, or that I could wear daily bc of my job (sometimes I get dirty and wet). For some reason I'm really drawn to how the numerals are on Panerai watches. And the lume. Its hard to get it all in one package in terms of a homage! I have a 42 Seiko monster and that's the limit for what looks ridiculous on my wrist.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


There are a couple smaller options mentioned in this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/mini-fiddy-vs-luminous-case-sizes-3902570.html

If you are willing to stray farther from the PAM homage aspect, it's possible there are other options (smaller, cushion case, similar numerals) but I can't name any off the top of my head.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

mr_nobody said:


> There are a couple smaller options mentioned in this thread:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/mini-fiddy-vs-luminous-case-sizes-3902570.html
> 
> If you are willing to stray farther from the PAM homage aspect, it's possible there are other options (smaller, cushion case, similar numerals) but I can't name any off the top of my head.


Magrette, Spinnaker Hull, Manchester Watch Works Ikonic.


----------



## HSSB (Mar 5, 2016)

If you don't mind quartz to get a tough old watch with 200m water resistance, you could look for a Momentum Square One or Two?

Slightly over your size limit - Amazon have it listed as 43.9mm diameter), but I have one, and it wears smaller as I think they included the crown. Lug to lug is a little on the large size though, so you have to watch out for that.

Here's a handy image & size guide I found that's apparently been on this forum before


----------



## greengardens (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks to the above posters for your suggestions! I ended up going with Getat. After all my searches I just couldn't find something I really wanted like I wanted that one. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Streichi said:


> So you guys seems like specialists for these watches to me, maybe you can point me in the right direction where it came from.


----------



## greengardens (Sep 24, 2016)

Also, I ordered a watch from Getat Monday, and haven't received an invoice. And now his website says it is under maintenance. Just in case anyone else is looking to buy one from him right now! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## NopanicDk (Mar 5, 2010)

Are there some who have tested the water resistance of watches from Jackson?I just ordered a 1950, but it says nothing about water resistance.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## loqv75 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## loqv75 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Too bad you can't just take a sharpie and obliterate the brand name.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www.dealsmachine.com/best_281312.html






an homage designed to remind harried parents when to insist the kids go to bed.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

47mm 6152 Phantom on bracelet


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Is there a big difference between the luminor and the mini fiddy case? I understand that the mf has a bowl shaped case while the luminor doesn't but is there any reason why I shouldn't "settle" on the luminor? I'm using the word settle very loosely because it's a <$200 and they look very similar to me in pictures. The mf seem to be in short supply in getat and ...........


----------



## NopanicDk (Mar 5, 2010)

Some who have experienced that there will be fog in the watch when normal use ? The watch has not been under water or even under the tap.
It fogs up bouth when outside and when inside.

*
Please review our rules here. Specifically rule **9 . No discussions or pictures of replica watches, or links to replica watch sites unless previously approved by a moderator or the site owner. In general, any posts that involves the discussion, encouragement, or solicitation of any kind of illegal activities, whether watch-related or not, is prohibited.

And this note from our site founder here. Specifically:  Marina Militare is a registered trademark by Panerai. Posting MM branded homage watches may lead to a suspension of your account.

Related link: www.trademarkia.com/marina-militare-79011293.html
*
*The Admin*


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)

Its my new Getat.


----------



## SRG (Aug 6, 2014)

GREAT Thread! Some lovely pics of a watch I'm verging on pulling the trigger on! 

Can somebody help with with a Getat order / query?

I see he sells pre-built watches but none of them match my preferred specification.

If I add all the required cases / dials / movements etc etc to my basket will it be supplied built or will the bits be mailed to me separately?

I've asked this question directly but haven't (yet) received a reply and understand communication with Getat isn't his best point.

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

sanik said:


> View attachment 10962826
> Its my new Getat.


That is a great looking watch, wear it in good health. How long did it take for you to receive it since you placed your order with Getat? 
Is that one of Getat's 'of the shelf' models or was it a custom job to your specification? I'd be very keen to hear about your order experience. Cheers


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)

Willmax said:


> That is a great looking watch, wear it in good health. How long did it take for you to receive it since you placed your order with Getat?
> Is that one of Getat's 'of the shelf' models or was it a custom job to your specification? I'd be very keen to hear about your order experience. Cheers


Thanks so much for your opinion.
The watch was custumized to my specifications.

Since the contract was to receive two months.
Order: 17/12/2016
Payment: 27/12/2016
Sends: 05/02/2017
Delivery: 02/20/2017

Contact Getat is bad. I advise you to register with them on the website.
Regards.


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey guys,
I've been going through this thread for a while. I can't seem to find any of the following:

GMT Hand
Sterile Sandwich Dial
44mm Luminor Case
Water Resistance to 100m

Any help?


----------



## Tontzaaa (Feb 6, 2014)

Is there any brass or bronze case pam homages?


----------



## greengardens (Sep 24, 2016)

I just got my Jackson in the mail a few days ago. I changed the strap. Loving it!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Tontzaaa said:


> Is there any brass or bronze case pam homages?


Maranez or Gruppo Gamma


----------



## mr_nobody (Sep 9, 2015)

Tontzaaa said:


> Is there any brass or bronze case pam homages?


Uh, Maranez?

MARANEZ


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

My Kampfschwimmer build


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)

Excellent


----------



## tzoni (Feb 3, 2010)

This is amazing. Love it



tetia said:


> Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Proflig8tor (Jan 3, 2013)

Same exact question. Seems to be hard to find a GMT with great lume and a Sapphire crystal.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some good looking straps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Texan (Mar 1, 2012)

My homemade Molnija based build:


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

I've gotten watches from Toby before and quite happy. Here's his newest Kickstarter launched today: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/133598944/tc-9-navy-watch-solid-bronze-automatic-watch


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

More about Toby's KS that somewhat fits Panerai homage, some with California dials (no benefit to me, just a happy previous customer):

The TC-9 Navy Watch. Limited edition of 500 pieces.

Solid Bronze Case. 42 mm wide. Super Slimline 9.5 mm thick. Classic cushion case reminiscent of the Navy dive watches of the 1940’s – just smaller, slimmer and more elegant.

Seiko NH35A movement.

Scratchproof Sapphire Glass on the front and back of the watch. Back has a exhibition case back so you can see the movement working away.

10 ATM waterproof.

5 Dials options, including our unique and high quality solid brass dial used on our previous KS campaign – the TC-9 1950s diver. All dials are two piece sandwich dials and have a double coating of bright super lume

Black PVD or Brass plated Crown.
Leather Strap with solid brass buckle


----------



## HSSB (Mar 5, 2016)

Yep, I'm in for the new TC-9 Navy as well as a previous happy backer of Toby's projects.

Looks to be a nicer sized option for this style at 42mm diameter and 43.5mm lug to lug than many, so ideal for me given I have a smaller wrist.

...just suggested to Toby that a cali dial in the green dial colour he has (for the standard dial option) would look good as a stretch goal - I think that'd look great (especially with the brass plated crown not the PVD though)

That'd be this dial









In this colour


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I agree, as well as a blue dial with brass crown.. I want a nice brass watch that just looks like it came up from the ocean and cleaned up. These would fit that bill for sure.



HSSB said:


> Yep, I'm in for the new TC-9 Navy as well as a previous happy backer of Toby's projects.
> 
> Looks to be a nicer sized option for this style at 42mm diameter and 43.5mm lug to lug than many, so ideal for me given I have a smaller wrist.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlexUstas (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi all,Can someone tell me where to order this homage with *sapphire *and *superlume*?


----------



## AlexUstas (Apr 15, 2017)

Sorry  
How can I fix my post?


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

HSSB said:


> Yep, I'm in for the new TC-9 Navy as well as a previous happy backer of Toby's projects.
> 
> Looks to be a nicer sized option for this style at 42mm diameter and 43.5mm lug to lug than many, so ideal for me given I have a smaller wrist.
> 
> ...


Wow, been looking for a nice Cali dial for awhile and wanted something from TC-9 (I like the HK typhoon warning-style logo and their quality). This, dare I say, is 100% what I was looking for. Thank you!


----------



## tyre777 (Jul 25, 2009)

Finally finished with this project homage watch. A 45mm kampf homage with heat blued steel hands, molnija movement with heat blued screws, thick caseback, domed glass and finished today with a 5.3mm crown just like the vintage inspirations

Vintage inspiration









Finished watch

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

tsfmlm said:


>


What is that?! Probably one of the best looking homage pieces I've seen!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aikidoka25 (Nov 24, 2013)

I just lost one of the loop screw of my getat radiomir homage, any idea where can I get a replacement?
I have sent an email contacting Getat hoping he can help.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Not the best, but is ok










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanun (Dec 19, 2012)

vesire said:


> Not the best, but is ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. May I ask where did you purchase it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks
I sourced the parts from ebay, strap i made myself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## javinder (May 22, 2017)

This is EXACTLY what I'm looking for (style, antiquing, etc.) can you please let me know (either here or in PM) how/where you got it. I want to get one!



loqv75 said:


> View attachment 10709490


----------



## Marcus_Corvus (Feb 5, 2016)

Hey guys. 
I need advice from people who bought from Getat.

I placed an order in the end of may. Received the invoice and payed on PayPal.
On the 28th I received a tracking number, which states: Sender preparing item for shipping.
Its the same status until today. 
After I payed Getat stooped answering the emails.

My question: Should I wait, or it means I wont get my watch anymore and should open a case in Paypal?

It seems Getat ignores people on purpose, because he answered my emails before I payed. 
Worst service I ever saw.

What are good alternatives to Getat? (Besides Jackson Tse and similar sellers)
Did somebody try DNS? Are his watches better than Getats?


----------



## et2000 (Sep 25, 2009)

Marcus_Corvus said:


> Hey guys.
> I need advice from people who bought from Getat.
> 
> I placed an order in the end of may. Received the invoice and payed on PayPal.
> ...


The shipping time of Getat is a real PITA, I'm in EU and the last time I did order from him, I waited 3 months for the arrival.

The quality of Getat cases are good, but in my opinion, dont worth the arrival time.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus (Feb 5, 2016)

Did you open a PayPal claim? Or did you just wait?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I got my Bronzo homage a few days ago, because of that strange forum rule we have here, call it a Mari Lita. Good watch, very heavy though! After wearing it for most of the day yesterday I put my Panerai prototype homage on and that felt like a feather.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Some of mine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## et2000 (Sep 25, 2009)

Marcus_Corvus said:


> Did you open a PayPal claim? Or did you just wait?


I waited.


----------



## Tontzaaa (Feb 6, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> I got my Bronzo homage a few days ago, because of that strange forum rule we have here, call it a Mari Lita. Good watch, very heavy though! After wearing it for most of the day yesterday I put my Panerai prototype homage on and that felt like a feather.
> 
> View attachment 12125530


From who is this bronzo and much did it cost?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

They are on ebay UK for £218.00 or Best Offer. Listed as rose gold Parnis.


----------



## ergezen1 (May 24, 2012)

Which model is this?



vesire said:


> Some of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

I built it homage to pam425


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

ergezen1 said:


> Which model is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The original 1930s prototype, two known to exist, and the reissue of recent times.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Can anyone comment on Jackson? Military time? He seems to have quite a selection. Lume? shipping time to us? Seems like no one really lists these mm on eBay anymore.


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

Marcus_Corvus said:


> Hey guys.
> I need advice from people who bought from Getat.
> 
> I placed an order in the end of may. Received the invoice and payed on PayPal.
> ...


I have a Getat watch and I really like it.

Now the bad news.

He is incredibly slow. He sent me a shipping advice with a tracking number that didn't become active for about 2 months.

I waited 3 or 4 months IIRR for delivery.

I would just assume it will take 3 months unless you want to get nasty. Email him every two weeks for a status.

Good luck

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

Bluntly, getat is a total gamble in terms of if and when you might get your watch, the QC and potential returns. Some people have had good experiences but just as many have had terrible experience. You are protected if using PayPal, but do you want the hassle? IMHO life's too short, go elsewhere.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danger2Manifold (Jun 9, 2017)

siblingchris said:


> Bluntly, getat is a total gamble in terms of if and when you might get your watch, the QC and potential returns. Some people have had good experiences but just as many have had terrible experience. You are protected if using PayPal, but do you want the hassle? IMHO life's too short, go elsewhere.


Agreed. I went with jackson a few years ago and have had no issues, aside from my tastes changing and me wanting a sterile sandwich dial after a while. Can't really blame that on jackson though lol


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Love it! Where did you source your case, movement and strap?



vesire said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

10x

case is from militarytime - .........., bought it from ebay
dial is homage forum, made by river - again ebay (tps-tempus)
movement- asian 6497 again ebay
strap - 26/22 ebay


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

vesire said:


> 10x
> 
> case is from militarytime - .........., bought it from ebay
> dial is homage forum, made by river - again ebay (tps-tempus)
> ...


Thank you. Would you mind sending me a pm with a link to the case? Thanks again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

This one, for me.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus (Feb 5, 2016)

> I waited.






> I have a Getat watch and I really like it.





> Now the bad news.
> 
> He is incredibly slow. He sent me a shipping advice with a tracking number that didn't become active for about 2 months.
> 
> ...





> Bluntly, getat is a total gamble in terms of if and when you might get your watch, the QC and potential returns. Some people have had good experiences but just as many have had terrible experience. You are protected if using PayPal, but do you want the hassle? IMHO life's too short, go elsewhere.


So if I will wait 3 months I will still have the PayPal protection?

I wrote him multiple times already, but he is not answering. Before I ordered I was assuming that he gets to much emails, so he oversees some emails. 
Now I think he doesn't answer on purpose, because he did answer my emails before the order.

I cant understand why a seller would behave like that. Its just stupid and doesn't make any sense. Why saying the item was sent and than not sending it for 3 months?
I not mind waiting a little bit longer, if I will get the watch in the end, but I am afraid that he will never send it.
I am thinking to order from DSN. 
Does somebody knows how the quality compares to that of Getat?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Marcus_Corvus said:


> So if I will wait 3 months I will still have the PayPal protection?
> 
> I wrote him multiple times already, but he is not answering. Before I ordered I was assuming that he gets to much emails, so he oversees some emails.
> Now I think he doesn't answer on purpose, because he did answer my emails before the order.
> ...


This has been covered repeatedly in the thread. He assigns tracking number right away, then builds the watch. Tracking is not active for another 1-3 months. You have 180 days paypal protection. The watches always arrive before that expires.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus (Feb 5, 2016)

So thats a pretty stupid strategy, to tell that the watch was shipped, although he didn't assembled it yet.
I am sure much more people would be ready to wait if he just would tell that it will take time.


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

Marcus_Corvus said:


> So thats a pretty stupid strategy, to tell that the watch was shipped, although he didn't assembled it yet.
> I am sure much more people would be ready to wait if he just would tell that it will take time.


To be fair I received a watch from getat. The movement was stuck however, so as you might imagine that was difficult to resolve and in the end I had to rely upon PayPal to get a refund as there was no response at all. It's the lack of comms after initial sales enquiry that makes me believe he doesn't care. As you mention if expectations are set clearly up front and there was some sort of consistency then fine. The other homage suppliers are much more reliable in this regard. There are also plenty of forum members running projects who are effectively a "one man band" who members here sing their praises of, so I can't personally see a valid excuse for the behaviour.

Anyway let's get back to talking about the watches! 

Here's mine from Davidsen (name removed from face!)
The crown guard lock as become a little loose and I've not bothered to do anything about it. Other than that everything is as good as the day it arrived


----------



## t_mac86 (Jun 1, 2017)

My recently received TC9 bronze 1950s diver, with brass california dial, on a green nato strap with brass links:


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for the pics WISers.
Never realized how many great homages there are to PAMS.
Especially Getat.
Back n tha day Sly Stallone gifted 18 PAMs to his film crew
at the completion of latest film (then).

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Marcus_Corvus (Feb 5, 2016)

siblingchris said:


> To be fair I received a watch from getat. The movement was stuck however, so as you might imagine that was difficult to resolve and in the end I had to rely upon PayPal to get a refund as there was no response at all. It's the lack of comms after initial sales enquiry that makes me believe he doesn't care. As you mention if expectations are set clearly up front and there was some sort of consistency then fine. The other homage suppliers are much more reliable in this regard. There are also plenty of forum members running projects who are effectively a "one man band" who members here sing their praises of, so I can't personally see a valid excuse for the behaviour.
> 
> Anyway let's get back to talking about the watches!
> 
> ...


Great pics!

How does the Davidsen watches compare to Getat in regard of quality and water resistance?
Does Davidsen has a 100m water resistance too?

_________

A little update regarding my struggle with Getat:
I received an email from him yesterday:

Sorry, the order need to be cancelled.
Please open a dispute on paypal, and MAKE IT TO A CLAIM, (very important)
Becaseu the paypal account was blocked and your payment held on paypal
Please wait a few days then paypal will refund to you

I still dont understand the logic behind Getats actions, how can somebody work so ineffective.
I considering ordering Davidsen pr reordering Getat and hope that this time everything will work out.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Thats a bumer, i know getat was one of the first making those and his quality is good.
I recently found 1 used of his and i can say is better than others. Too bad for his customer service, if was better i would buy some stuff










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Here some vintage homagio

Welded lug and horn lug
Google those (logos removed)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siblingchris (Jan 31, 2015)

Marcus_Corvus said:


> Great pics!
> 
> How does the Davidsen watches compare to Getat in regard of quality and water resistance?
> Does Davidsen has a 100m water resistance too?
> ...


So getat is saying PayPal held back your payment because they blocked his account and so he just decided to cancel your order so PayPal have to refund you? Well there's the nub of it....they blocked his account....

Davidsen was great in my experience. Lots of emails exchanged and photos of my exact watch he was putting together. He didn't have all the exact options I wanted, but I was more than happy with the result. Sapphire crystal, and upgrade to a Swiss movement since the Asian Unitas I had from getat was not good and I read that QC with them is not very consistent.

I'm not sure about water resistance. I don't swim in any of my watches and certainly wouldn't with something that suits a leather strap....actually I would swim in my Vostok Amphibia, because that's what it's built for and they're cheap to get hold of


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Marcus_Corvus said:


> How does the Davidsen watches compare to Getat in regard of quality and water resistance?


Um, you do know that these Davidsen watches are NOT homages. They are replicas at best (my interpretation based on they say "Panerai" etc. right on the dials). What people buy is their own business, but... reviewing replicas (not just very similar, but the original company's name is on the dial) here?


----------



## Marcus_Corvus (Feb 5, 2016)

fearlessleader said:


> Um, you do know that these Davidsen watches are NOT homages. They are replicas at best (my interpretation based on they say "Panerai" etc. right on the dials). What people buy is their own business, but... reviewing replicas (not just very similar, but the original company's name is on the dial) here?


Thats not true, he also does replicas. 
i dont consider "marina Militare' writen on the dial a fake


----------



## Marcus_Corvus (Feb 5, 2016)

siblingchris said:


> Marcus_Corvus said:
> 
> 
> > Great pics!
> ...


At least he could have answered my emails . I sent him many emails, but he never answered.

Its not the first time his account on Paypal gets blocked. I guess there are many people that want their money back.
So thats kinda stupid, would he answer back and say that it will take time, I think most people would wait.

Btw. there is another payment method on his page, did somebody tried it? Was it faster?

Thank you for the feedback on Davidsen. I heard lots of good things about about him.

I received my Magrette Regatarre watch today. It is a homage toPanerai and Anonimo. Really nice watch.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Nice magrette you got there sir, always love them.

Here some 44mm which i found very pleaseing to wear, compared to 47mm

had to censor again


----------



## mystrat (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Um, er, mystrat -- a pic is very nice, but...what watch IS it? Whose? What brand / model? Where'd ya get it? (just in case anyone might want to also get one) Thanks


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## tyre777 (Jul 25, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

tyre777 said:


> ...


Nice, but what IS it? Brand? Model? Where'd ya get it? etc.


----------



## mystrat (Dec 21, 2013)

Minotto Marina Kampfschwimmer


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Fantasy homage










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't know if it was mentioned in the previous threads but Magrette makes an homage that is not so much "on the nose" as the Parnises and others.

I like the Regatare and the re-release Regatare 11. Comes in 42mm which is about as large as my 6.5ers can have lol









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

I have gone back through some recent pages and am not finding some of the eBay members (or Im finding them with nothing currently for sale)

Where is the best place to source parts to make a self homage?


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

PixlPutterMan said:


> I have gone back through some recent pages and am not finding some of the eBay members (or Im finding them with nothing currently for sale)
> 
> Where is the best place to source parts to make a self homage?


This would be a good place to start:

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks, those look really nice. Decent Quality?



Ragl said:


> This would be a good place to start:
> 
> http://www.militarytimewatch.com
> 
> ...


----------



## AlexUstas (Apr 15, 2017)

> Thanks, those look really nice. Decent Quality?


It's a Jackson Tse homepage. I have his PAM homage. Not bad watches.


----------



## AlexUstas (Apr 15, 2017)

Jackson just redesign his homepage.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Thanks, those look really nice. Decent Quality?


They are okay and good value. I have a 45mm Rad homage, finish is very good and the timekeeping and power reserve of the hand-wind movement would put watches of 10x the price to shame, the lume isn't bad either. However, the wrapping/packaging for transit can be , shall we say, a bit basic. The one that I have will be modded with a different dial and hands in due course. Best of luck with what you decide.

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

If u want a good part list
Check
vintagewatchparts.co.uk
Athaya vintage watch parts

Good build parts but if u have deep pockets


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t_mac86 (Jun 1, 2017)

Has anyone ever bought one of 40 mm sold by jackson tse? If so how do they fit on smaller wrists (think 6.5 inches)?


----------



## Marcus_Corvus (Feb 5, 2016)

joepac said:


> I don't know if it was mentioned in the previous threads but Magrette makes an homage that is not so much "on the nose" as the Parnises and others.
> 
> I like the Regatare and the re-release Regatare 11. Comes in 42mm which is about as large as my 6.5ers can have lol
> 
> ...


I have this model. Really nice watch. Can only recomend it.
It seems to be a homage of Anonimo milimetri


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Broke out my Parnis MM the other day...I have to say it is one fine watch. Fits right in with my Hamiltons and Glycines. I have an Oris in the mail. We'll see how it compares. But that cheap-a$$ MM is a fantastic value.


----------



## wolpe (Nov 16, 2016)

first build by me...


----------



## t_mac86 (Jun 1, 2017)

Bronze radiomir homage patinating nicely:


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

wolpe said:


> first build by me...
> View attachment 12560203


Did you build it from scratch or use a 'starter' watch? If so, can I asked what you started off with?


----------



## wolpe (Nov 16, 2016)

I used a start watch from a brand that 's not allowed to post here. It sounds like "..... Marinara Militante"... You get the hint? :-D


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Cushion case; classic and timeless look. Benarus Moray Ti 47.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDerfRuns (Feb 16, 2016)

Kanun said:


> Looks great. May I ask where did you purchase it from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any chance you re taking orders?  I am looking for a PAM 00048 or 00049 homage. I needs to be 40mm. I am a bit concerned with buying a Parnis as I'm worried it will be loud. I have a bunch of really high end 22mm straps that I use with an Apple watch (I know, I know) and would just like to have something different to use them with. Thanks!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Moray 47.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mystrat (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

mystrat said:


> ...image...


And what is that watch, please?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> And what is that watch, please?


you asked in july, and I told you


----------



## Hour Hand (Nov 20, 2017)

I can seriously help here. I have 3 Panarai homage watches. I own a really lovely white faced Marina Militare I bought through the Parnishop website. I am afraid I can not post an image because of American copyright law. I also own two Parnis homage versions of Panerai watches purchased from Mywatchcode.com. All 3 watches are very well made, have very good and accurate movements, and have nice leather straps. The best value for money watch is the power reserve, and is on offer at Mywatchcode for 79 dollars, and it is unbelievable value for money


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

dfl3506 said:


> A for effort but an F for execution. Without being too harsh I would have had a few more attempts at strap making before posting any pics, I did leatherwork for years so I'm a fairly critical judge. You need some basic leatherworking tools and lots of practice to get anything like a more professional finish.


Hahaha, my goodness you are polite. I sincerely mean that. I look at those photos and had a conglomerate of $^#% thoughts when I saw it.

Yes, A for effort, but to post the execution afterwards... wow. Guy has balls.


----------



## Bananlaksen (Feb 7, 2018)

Hey guys been browsing through all the threads in this forum but havent found an answer.

Where do I find someone who can make sun burst dials like the pam 688 or pam 690

Been trying on both of them and simply cannot let go of getting me a sunburst pam homage


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Gruppo Ganma Peacemaker


----------



## RokoIvan (Mar 26, 2016)

Also some real nice homage watches in this thread!

I need some advice for building/acquiring my own PAM homages. Therefore I thougth this might be the right thread to ask.
I am looking for a 44mm Lumi and 45mm Rad homage. For the Lumi I would like to have a nice, sterile dial where the numerals are not as intense green as the current MM's out there. For the Rad I would like to have a 2 hand dial with beige lume (no sub second). Since it has become very difficult to order from Getat (I tried a few times, always received money back some time after I paid, without comment), I have absolutely no idea where to get customized parts for the typical pam homages.

Also I would like to know whether it's possible to get solid casebacks for 45mm or 44mm cases or if there even are sapphire casebacks. I hope some of you can help me out a bit-

Kind regards from Germany


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Pm sent

This one is a beast










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

mystrat said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12386041&stc=1&d=1501314584"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this. I wonder if they're all sold out yet? I just checked their Facebook page but couldn't find a website for ordering.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Breguet7147 said:


> Love this. I wonder if they're all sold out yet? I just checked their Facebook page but couldn't find a website for ordering.


all done by email [email protected]


----------



## Ohotneg (Oct 13, 2014)

It's possible to find an affordable (under 200$) 42mm Radiomir homage?


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Ohotneg said:


> It's possible to find an affordable (under 200$) 42mm Radiomir homage?


42 mm i haven't seen
Luminor yes, radiomir case 45 & 47
45 wears well, you can buy and build very fine pieces with 200$ and below

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Ohotneg said:


> It's possible to find an affordable (under 200$) 42mm Radiomir homage?


Depends on how close an homage you want it to be. Stuhrling and Spinnaker both make a 40-42mm watch that's Radi 1940-ish in shape that you might be able to pick up under $200. The Spinnaker Hull and the Stuhrling Tuskogee Spitfire.

Here's the Stuhrling:


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t_mac86 (Jun 1, 2017)

Ohotneg said:


> It's possible to find an affordable (under 200$) 42mm Radiomir homage?


If you like bronze you could go for a TC-9 1950's diver:


----------



## Ohotneg (Oct 13, 2014)

t_mac86 said:


> If you like bronze you could go for a TC-9 1950's diver:


great but too expensive for me


----------



## Ohotneg (Oct 13, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> Depends on how close an homage you want it to be. Stuhrling and Spinnaker both make a 40-42mm watch that's Radi 1940-ish in shape that you might be able to pick up under $200. The Spinnaker Hull and the Stuhrling Tuskogee Spitfire.


thanks but i want a classic dial and hands design like this


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

machlo said:


> ...images, no text...


So, where'd you get the Minotto Marina Kampfschwimmer and what price please?


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

You will find all answers at Minotto Marina's facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/Minottomarina/


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

machlo said:


> You will find all answers at Minotto Marina's facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/Minottomarina/


Thanks, but I won't use FB due to privacy & security issues. I did look there, but didn't see a price.


----------



## Mathew J (Oct 18, 2006)

fearlessleader said:


> Thanks, but I won't use FB due to privacy & security issues. I did look there, but didn't see a price.


looks like pre orders are $650 and regular price $750


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

Preorder price was 650 USD. I don't know what regular price is.


----------



## t_mac86 (Jun 1, 2017)

machlo said:


> Preorder price was 650 USD. I don't know what regular price is.


How thick is the watch?


----------



## t_mac86 (Jun 1, 2017)

Never mind, found the answer, it's 15,5mm


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Cool but out of my buddget..


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Moray Ti 47.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Good morning all; this is my first post here as far as I remember; and this is my first Pam homage...
The 1950 Tribuna Ommaggio; this project was just completed last night.









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Pacient (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey guys,

Does anyone know where I can buy a sterile dial and matching hands for a 44mm homage but the dial and hands to have matching lume? I mean same color, hue, brightness etc. because I want the finished product to look decent and not have mismatching parts. I decided I'm gonna test my skills putting together a watch from parts and I'd like it to be a PAM homage


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Pacient said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Does anyone know where I can buy a sterile dial and matching hands for a 44mm homage but the dial and hands to have matching lume? I mean same color, hue, brightness etc. because I want the finished product to look decent and not have mismatching parts. I decided I'm gonna test my skills putting together a watch from parts and I'd like it to be a PAM homage


(1) 44mm Luminor or Mini-fifty?
(2) what color hands?
(3) what color lume?


----------



## Pacient (Jan 15, 2011)

1. Definitely a Luminor style case with black sterile dial
2. Hands I would like to find either silver, gold or black
3. Lume would be either white, yellow or green

edit: light blue lume would also look killer but I don't have high hopes for that


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Pacient said:


> 1. Definitely a Luminor style case
> 2. Hands I would like to find either silver, gold or black
> 3. Lume would be either white, yellow or green
> 
> edit: light blue lume would also look killer but I don't have high hopes for that


PM sent.


----------



## thefruitbar (Aug 23, 2014)

Are there any PAM homages that are around 42mm? I have small wrists but am interested in the style..!


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

On my wrist today








Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Yes there are 40 mm and 42 mm homages, need to look google 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Custom built homage to pam629


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Moray 47.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohotneg (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## encoder (Jan 20, 2018)

Guys, where do you source those Tribuna Omaggio dials? They look awesome, but can't google anything


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

encoder said:


> Guys, where do you source those Tribuna Omaggio dials? They look awesome, but can't google anything


Check tp tempus user in ebay
Ask him , he makes em

In ebay search type - mille metri or hornlug

Or his nick is River, check any rep forums

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Not the best Panerai homage, but the only one I have: Parnis with Seagull 2530 movement.


----------



## pamhomage (Dec 22, 2016)

some timascus from Pontus watch. ETA 6497

View attachment DSC_0424.jpg


----------



## Cukedaddy (May 31, 2018)

pamhomage said:


> some timascus from Pontus watch. ETA 6497
> 
> View attachment 13142309


What a beautiful dial...I've seen timascus on knives but this is the first watch dial I've seen


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artking3 (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm interested in a California dial homage. Does anyone have an opinion on who makes the best one? RXW MM25 and Dievas are the 2 that other people consistently mention.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

here's mine


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

My Archive


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

cfw said:


> My Archive


Since that word gets lots of hits, do you have a link to it (or is it something.xpress?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

My first build









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> Since that word gets lots of hits, do you have a link to it (or is it something.xpress?


How do u mean xpress?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

cfw said:


> How do u mean xpress?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that the reference is to ali of the express........

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> Since that word gets lots of hits, do you have a link to it (or is it something.xpress?


 I bought it a few years back at a pawn shop, that stage the watch had a chrome plated casing, bought a fake Panerai and switched movement and dial out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes this is a PAM case, but I didn't directly copy any watch. I found a carbon fiber case randomly on eBay. The dial and movement where ordered through Getat. The hands and case back where ordered from military time. All the work was done by artifice horoworks. I think it came out well. The strap is from Patrik at Clover Straps.









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: valhallalegend


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aikidoka25 (Nov 24, 2013)

I received an email notification about changing in getat management and website. Anyone tried to order?
I am still thinking of getting another watch from him.
Not to brag, I found the 3 watches I ordered from him is quite sturdy, I think even more than the Khaki Mechanical Hamilton that I recently repaired at Swatch.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Yes getat is back, i heared service is as it should be, i know i guy ordered case and got it shipped in few days after order.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Torquem (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm looking to build a high quality luminor homage with an eta movement. A lot of the information I am finding on custom builders is very outdated. Does anyone have any up-to-date info on some really high quality custom builders? Feel free to PM me if you don't want to post in the thread. Any help is appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

hey guys. anybody knows if there is a homage watch case in 40mm where a unitas movement could be used? thanks


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

this looks great- what parts did you use?



vesire said:


> Custom built homage to pam629
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

nice strap also!


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

mellons said:


> nice strap also!


Thanks mellons

I think ive writte about in HF
Used all cartel parts, dial is cool with swiss made on 6h, again from ebay
47mm case with asian 6497

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therock124 (Sep 7, 2018)

Hello,
i recently bought a Luminor homage in 44mm. I am now looking for a blue sunburst dial, as i really love that look on the original Panerais. Does anyone have an idea where I could get such a dial in around 35mm diameter (as I understand that's the size I nee for the 44mm case). I already looked around on Ebay and .........s, but only found one dial in 38,9mm which does not fit.

Thanks all for your help!


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

taike said:


>


I wonder what happened to these. I don't see much on them.


----------



## BEGNAT996 (Oct 12, 2018)

Nice!!!!


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

Nice, I think there is one for sale here on the forum.


----------



## BEGNAT996 (Oct 12, 2018)

Yes she is nice!
One is for sale but without paper, box, strap and buckle .....


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

Is Parnis the only company making 40mm homages?


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

vesire said:


> Custom built homage to pam629
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is achingly beautiful


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## radpp16 (Oct 25, 2018)

Hello Forum, I am looking for a PAM 335 (44mm Luminor 1950 Panerai) homage with Sapphire and Swiss Movement? appreciate it


----------



## BEGNAT996 (Oct 12, 2018)

PAM 217


----------



## BEGNAT996 (Oct 12, 2018)

PAM 217


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

BEGNAT996 said:


> View attachment 13670625
> 
> PAM 217


just a heads up - your post will probably get taken down - they dont like MM watches on this site


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

Arrived today. WONDERFUL!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

the_watchier said:


> My first build
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a thread or any more info on this build? That's pretty outstanding!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

So I found this overseas and ordered last night. Just waiting on a shipping confirmation before I get really excited. More updates to come hopefully.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Is there a thread or any more info on this build? That's pretty outstanding!


Thank You! This was built by parts I collected from the bay. I collected those parts along the years and it went through various iterations

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

I like it a lot. Specs, fit and finish, size, gonna get some definite wrist time. Hope y'all like it.








Only thing I'm not digging is this massive buckle. Kinda silly. Pretty pleased with the purchase so far.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Congratulations! Looks great... wear it in good health


AL9C1 said:


> I like it a lot. Specs, fit and finish, size, gonna get some definite wrist time. Hope y'all like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## djolemag (Nov 23, 2016)

Neverending story with PAM homages... Personally, I like them and always have at least one for wrist and one in project drawer.... Hence, I prefer old Unitas or ETA 6497 movements over Chinese ones... Simply there is more charm with them...


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

djolemag said:


> Neverending story with PAM homages... Personally, I like them and always have at least one for wrist and one in project drawer.... Hence, I prefer old Unitas or ETA 6497 movements over Chinese ones... Simply there is more charm with them...


Yep. This is why I chose this homage. Dievas has been doing Pam homages for a very long time. Not a cheap homage by any means. Unitas 6498, dome sapphire, German made, very solid piece.


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> So I found this overseas and ordered last night. Just waiting on a shipping confirmation before I get really excited. More updates to come hopefully.


Nice Dievas, I didn't know they are still making those. Probably one of the best PAM homage out there


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

AL9C1 said:


> So I found this overseas and ordered last night. Just waiting on a shipping confirmation before I get really excited. More updates to come hopefully.


Nice Dievas, I didn't know they are still making those. Probably one of the best PAM homage out there


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

5imon L said:


> Nice Dievas, I didn't know they are still making those. Probably one of the best PAM homage out there


Thanks I didn't either until about 5 pages of google searching a couple weeks ago. Apparently this place has some type of affiliation with Dievas. https://www.saggiostore.com/dievas-uhren Bangkok of all places. Very easy email transaction and pretty quick delivery. There's two variations they offer.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

AL9C1 said:


> Apparently this place has some type of affiliation with Dievas. https://www.saggiostore.com/dievas-uhren Bangkok of all places.


Wait, we're talking about USD$1000? Or did I mis-convert...? Wow.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

fearlessleader said:


> Wait, we're talking about USD$1000? Or did I mis-convert...? Wow.


Nope about $900. Yep it's expensive but not everyone will see the value. Dievas has been doing these for a pretty long while now. Unitas movement, domed sapphire, Pam accessory compatible, and servicing should be much cheaper than Pam servicing. Comparing any other watch with what you get it doesn't hurt too bad. It's not a Parnis or MM. but it's also not for everyone. Loving it though.


----------



## Ca$hking21 (Oct 22, 2018)

Getat is back making new cases, this is his most recent case and offering. A custom Pam 1950 homage 44mm with a calibrated Seagull ST2530 Automatic, C3 lume, sapphire on both sides and 100mm plus water rating. Just have to find a better band for my larger wrist but so far this thing is amazing, have it on a leather nato and currently looking at some custom bands for it. The time is spot on since I got it a few days ago. I ordered it on December 30th 2018, it arrived on January 16th 2019. Everything is solid and is a tank at 19mm thick. The power reserve says 40 hours but have yet to test it out because the watch hasn’t left my wrist since I got it. It’s pressured tested at 100 meters but I seen a video of guy who has one and wears it diving daily. A lot of watch for the money.


----------



## paulibaum (Jan 6, 2019)

So after looking at this thread I decided to order from Getat yesterday.
Heres what I ordered.....

1:1 Luminor 44mm Brown Dial with Superlume Watch (mm44bn) 
Buckle: Premium 
Hands Color: Blue
Strap: 75/115mm Brown 
Movement: Stainless Steel
Case: Brushed w/ Polished Bezel
Hands Lume: C3
Dial Lume: White w/ aqua blue glow 
Caseback: See-thru
Front Glass: Sapphire

I originally ordered ordered the MM dial, then finding out about the hullabaloo about copyright issues, I decided to go with the sterile I contacted Getat to change the dial, within and hour they said no problem.
Then I decided I wanted c3 lume on the hands ,originally it was the same as the dial ( White w/ aqua blue glow ) contacted Gestat and they replied soon after, yeah no problem)

Then about a hour ago I got this message.....



> Hi Paul,
> 
> We are pleased to say that order number 190120-xxxxxxxx is complete. If you have ordered physical goods they should arrive shortly.


That seems very quick? but hey so far so good, lets see what happens eh?
I'll keep you posted.;-)


----------



## Ca$hking21 (Oct 22, 2018)

It too about 3 weeks before i got mine.


----------



## paulibaum (Jan 6, 2019)

> Hi Paul,
> 
> We are pleased to say that order number 190120-xxxxxxxx is complete. If you have ordered physical goods they should arrive shortly.


Seems I was mistaken, the watch isnt "complete" it just means the transaction process has finished .

I ordered one of these as well, the latest sterile iteration from Parnis, they all now come with a sapphire crystal and the crown guard is different from any I've seen so far....[
View attachment 13826093


https://parnis.org/products/force-gw

What do you think?


----------



## paulibaum (Jan 6, 2019)

paulibaum said:


> So after looking at this thread I decided to order from Getat yesterday.
> Heres what I ordered.....
> 
> 1:1 Luminor 44mm Brown Dial with Superlume Watch (mm44bn)
> ...


Today in fact just now I recieved an e-mail from Getat...


> Your watch is ready, please see











*That is stunning if you ask me!*

I would say that I must have been a pain and kept e-mailing the fellow at least 5 times to ensure he made it to my specifications, changing my mind on the dial, strap, lume, each time they were very quick in response and made the watch perfectly how I wanted it! (hes sending tracking number tonight)
My experience has been very positive.
I dont know anywhere that would customise a watch to those specifications for that price, nor so quickly?
Well done Tat I will be happy to review this once it arrives


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a question for all you Panerai style experts. Why are all the cases so thick when they house a simple hand wind movement? I really want one of these watches, without the crown guard, but everything appears to be 14mm thick and beyond!!!!!!

Does anyone make a thin version of these watches, preferably at 44mm ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulibaum (Jan 6, 2019)

paulibaum said:


> Today in fact just now I recieved an e-mail from Getat...
> 
> View attachment 13826753
> 
> ...


 Update....just got a valid tracking number.(like I said I'd keep you posted folks);-)


----------



## paulibaum (Jan 6, 2019)

Wow quite impressive really! The watch might come today, Monday? Thats got to be some kind of record for Getat surely?|>



> 23-01-2019 23:16
> *HONG KONG*
> Sender is preparing item for posting
> 24-01-2019 11:17
> ...


----------



## paulibaum (Jan 6, 2019)

Well there you go! my Getat arrived today! *8 days* from my order and to make the watch, to my door! needless to say that is impressive in my eyes?









A quick photo of the watch, (I hadnt even changed the time to uk time)
I think it is lovely, what with the blue hands and all! And I notice that the sapphire crystal has an AR coating too.|>









Well done Getat my dealings with you have been a pleasure.

More photos later folks.


----------



## WatchBandit.com (Mar 26, 2014)

What do you guys think of Gruppo Gamma? Check out our newest blog post about them: *The combat divers watch* :-!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Omegafanboy said:


> I have a question for all you Panerai style experts. Why are all the cases so thick when they house a simple hand wind movement? I really want one of these watches, without the crown guard, but everything appears to be 14mm thick and beyond!!!!!!
> 
> Does anyone make a thin version of these watches, preferably at 44mm ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, Sam. It's a couple of factors, the first being that the movement itself (in the 6497/8 models) is pretty chubby at 4.5mm (about the same as a 2824-2) despite being a hand-wind. And then the big deal with PAMs at 44mm and above is the sandwich dial, which is essentially twice as thick as a standard dial. This needs a high post and wheel for the minute and hour hands to clear the dial, adding a couple mm to the total height (IIRC, the H3 cannon pinion is 3.15mm). And the crystal is 3.5mm. So right there you have crystal, post, movement = 11.15mm. Add half a mm between the crystal and the pinion, the same to the caseback, and you're talking at least 12.15mm before putting on the caseback. (And anything without a crown guard is going to have a domed crystal, adding another couple mm to the height).

But the real reason that none of the homages are any thinner is because none of the Panerais are any thinner. With a flat-crystalled Luminor they could probably get it down to 13.5mm with 100M WR. But Panerai has only ever made the 44mm Luminor in 15mm and 300M WR. So, ergo, the homage cases are the same (although they aren't actually going to get to 300M WR).

Panerai is going slimmer in their newer 40mm Radiomirs, but you'll probably never see a 44, 45, or 47mm Radi or Lumi, made by anyone, thinner than 14mm.


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

Difficult to post a picture of a good Pan homage without breaching site rules, but here is a wonderful watch. A beautiful watch, with sapphire glass, a decent movement, and a strap to die for (honestly)


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Mrs Wiggles said:


> Difficult to post a picture of a good Pan homage without breaching site rules, but here is a wonderful watch. A beautiful watch, with sapphire glass, a decent movement, and a strap to die for (honestly)


Pic doesn't load.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

JakeJD said:


> Hey, Sam. It's a couple of factors, the first being that the movement itself (in the 6497/8 models) is pretty chubby at 4.5mm (about the same as a 2824-2) despite being a hand-wind. And then the big deal with PAMs at 44mm and above is the sandwich dial, which is essentially twice as thick as a standard dial. This needs a high post and wheel for the minute and hour hands to clear the dial, adding a couple mm to the total height (IIRC, the H3 cannon pinion is 3.15mm). And the crystal is 3.5mm. So right there you have crystal, post, movement = 11.15mm. Add half a mm between the crystal and the pinion, the same to the caseback, and you're talking at least 12.15mm before putting on the caseback. (And anything without a crown guard is going to have a domed crystal, adding another couple mm to the height).
> 
> But the real reason that none of the homages are any thinner is because none of the Panerais are any thinner. With a flat-crystalled Luminor they could probably get it down to 13.5mm with 100M WR. But Panerai has only ever made the 44mm Luminor in 15mm and 300M WR. So, ergo, the homage cases are the same (although they aren't actually going to get to 300M WR).
> 
> Panerai is going slimmer in their newer 40mm Radiomirs, but you'll probably never see a 44, 45, or 47mm Radi or Lumi, made by anyone, thinner than 14mm.


Thanks for the explanation Jake, I guessed there was a reason for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

WatchBandit.com said:


> What do you guys think of Gruppo Gamma? Check out our newest blog post about them: *The combat divers watch* :-!
> 
> View attachment 13842409


There's a guy on these boards selling one with a blue dial and it is PURDY. Don't know if bronze floats my boat but really good looking.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

My Dievas with the domed sapphire is 13mm. Not overly thick.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> There's a guy on these boards selling one with a blue dial and it is PURDY. Don't know if bronze floats my boat but really good looking.


looks green to me


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Regarding Getat:

I remember receiving an email from them a couple of months ago saying that things have changed, and there is now better customer service etc. I am glad that some members are experiencing this but don't believe people suddenly change like that. I took a chance however and ordered a dial + hands set to "test the waters" so to speak. 

Well, it has been 3 months now since I placed the order and 2 months since the "tracking number" Getat provided last updated. I sent him emails and messages through Paypal none of which ever got any answer. Finally I filled a dispute with Paypal to which he also didn't respond. Waiting for Paypal to issue a refund. 

You still might get lucky with him but be aware that things can go south as well (as has always been the case in the past with him).


----------



## paulibaum (Jan 6, 2019)

thedius said:


> Regarding Getat:
> 
> I remember receiving an email from them a couple of months ago saying that things have changed, and there is now better customer service etc. I am glad that some members are experiencing this but don't believe people suddenly change like that. I took a chance however and ordered a dial + hands set to "test the waters" so to speak.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of that , I was lucky then ? all of my e-mails were answered and my watch arrived 8 days after ordering to the UK.
I am very happy with the finish and will review the watch in a week or so.

I only found out about Getat from this site, I am a noob and have no affiliation whatsoever with Getat.;-)


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Omegafanboy said:


> I have a question for all you Panerai style experts. Why are all the cases so thick when they house a simple hand wind movement? I really want one of these watches, without the crown guard, but everything appears to be 14mm thick and beyond!!!!!!
> 
> Does anyone make a thin version of these watches, preferably at 44mm ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Sam,

I have asked the same question for a few years now as with a cushion case, anything over 43mm dia/12-13mm thick is going to look like it is wearing me - not a style that I would wish to promote.

Anywayzup, the particular PAM models that would work for me and which I have ummed and ahhed about for ages are the Radiomir 337 and 512 models. Both are 42mm and about 11.5mm thick, plus they do not have the terminal excrescence of that crown guard attached.....

The main diffo between the 337 and 512 are the lug configuration, the 512 having conventional lugs and the 337 having wire lugs, both styles are - to me - equally attractive. Of course, to achieve that lovely thin profile, these watches are hand wind only.

A few pictures:

























Beautiful watches, but unfortunately they do come complete with guaranteed sticker shock. So, if anyone knows of a similar homage to either these two PAMs, please let me know.

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Ragl said:


> So, if anyone knows of a similar homage to either these two PAMs, please let me know.


How about a San Martin? 42mm diameter and 50.5mm lug to lug.. Many colors to choose from. Around $170 on ebay/amazon/alix. I have one in bronze and it's very well made.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Alan, that 512 is the one I prefer with the solid lugs rather than the wire ones. The main reason being I want it on a bracelet!!

Anyway, I shall have to keep hunting to see what is out there as there is no way I can afford a real PAM!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

konax said:


> How about a San Martin? 42mm diameter and 50.5mm lug to lug.. Many colors to choose from. Around $170 on ebay/amazon/alix. I have one in bronze and it's very well made.


Hi Konax, thanks for that, yes, I've seen the San Martin and I have been very tempted to snaffle a blue one, but it's just too tall in profile, especially with that domed crystal. Will just have to keep on looking or maybe go down the modding route.

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## paulibaum (Jan 6, 2019)

Wrist Watch - Kingwo Casual Classic Alloy Case Unique Quartz Analog Waterproof Dress Wrist Business Watch Leather Band (Brown or Black)

£12.89 Amazon

Well they may not be the best, but they are Pam homages (sorry)Lol:-d


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

If you can find one, there is a Spinnaker model ("Hull") that gives a decent cushion approximation of the 512 (aka Radiomir 1940) case. 42 x 12, and I believe an NH35. But they are largely sold out.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

JakeJD said:


> If you can find one, there is a Spinnaker model ("Hull") that gives a decent cushion approximation of the 512 (aka Radiomir 1940) case. 42 x 12, and I believe an NH35. But they are largely sold out.


.....Is an excellent suggestion, only, I have already bought one - and then sent it straight back. It arrived as a new item, but with a great big ding in it's side, so it was an immediate return. A shame really, as it was a very attractive watch and as you have pointed out, is dimensionally viable. I sort of gave up on it then.

I bought it with the intention of modding it PAM style, with a sterile sandwich dial obtained from e-bay which I still have. Will I ever finally complete the project? I promise to get back with an update as and when I do.

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Peacemaker


----------



## Davetay (Nov 18, 2011)

Tastefully done! One of the better homages out there. Glad to be able to 'steal' it from someone


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

FYI, I ordered a semi-custom homage from Getat on 4/5/19 and just received a notice from them today (4/15/19) that the watch has shipped along with the tracking number. I wanted to make a change to my order and communication was good with no issues. I'll follow up when the watch arrives with some pics.


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

Davetay said:


> Tastefully done! One of the better homages out there. Glad to be able to 'steal' it from someone


Details?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

diversification said:


> Details?


https://www.facebook.com/Minottomarina/photos/a.2048787765356241/2048788392022845/


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostinperiphery (Jun 3, 2015)

I've had this one for several years, but hardly ever wear it, having acquired a PAM176 a few months after.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

I received my 44mm Luminor from Getat yesterday. Here is the delivery timeline:

Order Placed: 4/5/19
Shipping Notice Received: 4/15/19
Watch Received: 5/2/19
Total elapsed time = 28-days

Communication with Getat was good. I wanted to make a few minor changes to my order and was able to easily do that via email. I would have no reservations ordering from them again.

The watch is beautiful with no flaws and is keeping great time so far. *Pics to follow soon!*


----------



## bambam650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Oops, somehow made a double posts so deleted this one.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

Found my Panerai homage








The Gruppo Gamma Genesis G-09 
Feels very well built affordable with Swiss movement and now rare.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

eddieo396 said:


> Found my Panerai homage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like my GG good choice


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi all,

for those in the loop ('cos I sure ain't) - what would be the nicest, reliable and sterile radiomir homage (in decent size) for under $500? Where should I be looking?


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> Hi all,
> 
> for those in the loop ('cos I sure ain't) - what would be the nicest, reliable and sterile radiomir homage (in decent size) for under $500? Where should I be looking?


San Martin does a really nice Radiomir homage! CuSn8 Bronze or 316L Stainless Steel, ETA2824 movement, C3 lume, 20atm, sapphire.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

My Getat Luminor is second only to the real deal. It really scratched an itch. IMHO, Getat still remains the BEST even after all these years!


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

thedius said:


> Regarding Getat:
> 
> I remember receiving an email from them a couple of months ago saying that things have changed, and there is now better customer service etc. I am glad that some members are experiencing this but don't believe people suddenly change like that. I took a chance however and ordered a dial + hands set to "test the waters" so to speak.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to let everyone know that I DID receive my order from Getat in the end. Terrible communication as has been well established but at least he DID deliver and I am happy with the quality of the item I ordered.


----------



## phyrblyr (Jan 10, 2019)

thedius said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that I DID receive my order from Getat in the end. Terrible communication as has been well established but at least he DID deliver and I am happy with the quality of the item I ordered.


so, how long ?


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Having just recently been made aware of them, I ordered from Getat last night, and paid the invoice this morning. Hopefully it won't take 3 months to get here.

As it is rated to 100m, I will probably swap the strap to a rubber strap and use this when swimming and playing with the kids. I'll be interested to see how a PAM-style watch fits me...

I ordered the Luminor 44mm Sterile Black Dial with C3 Superlume 

Water Resistant: 100m, swimmable
Movement: Asian Unitas 6497 hand-wound mechanical, 17 jewels, Power reserve 48 
Functions: hours,minutes and small second hands
Case: 1:1 to PAM111, 316L steel, diameter 44mm not measuring crown guard
Crown Guard: Thick Crown Guard, Flat and long pin, lever with roller
Thickness: 15mm
Case Option: Brushed case with polished bezel 
Front: Sapphire (with Colorless AR coating)
Dial: Black Sterile Sandwich dial with C3 Superlume Numbers, Small second hand at 9 o'clock
Hands: C3 Superlume 
Back: See-through 
Strap: PTS3-4, beige stitch
Buckle Style: Pre-V 
Buckle: Brushed 

I will post updates if anyone finds them useful or interesting.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

jfwund said:


> Having just recently been made aware of them, I ordered from Getat last night, and paid the invoice this morning. Hopefully it won't take 3 months to get here.
> 
> As it is rated to 100m, I will probably swap the strap to a rubber strap and use this when swimming and playing with the kids. I'll be interested to see how a PAM-style watch fits me...
> 
> ...


Yes, please do post updates and a couple of photos once you get it.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

cfw said:


> I bought it a few years back at a pawn shop, that stage the watch had a chrome plated casing, bought a fake Panerai and switched movement and dial out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





fearlessleader said:


> Since that word gets lots of hits, do you have a link to it (or is it something.xpress?





cfw said:


> My Archive


I know these are old posts, but in case anyone else asks about Archive watches.... they originated from an eBay user in the UK called "Rebirth-of-Cool" in 2014 who commissioned and imported them from a Chinese manufacturer. They had a cheap quartz movement and went on eBay with No Reserve, selling for £10-£30, where they were listed as "Italian Mariner."
He sold all of the consignment and thus are no longer available.

At the time, Eaglemoss brought out their Military Watch Collection magazine and issue 5 (Italian Diver) https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/eag...gazine-review-thread-1009981.html#post7628000 was their variation of the Panerai the Archive was based on, so many of us Archive buyers rushed off to get that, as it was cheaper (though equal quality) and more readily available than the Archive. 
These can still be found on eBay today.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eaglemos...860436?hash=item3b36e223d4:g:l1UAAOSwwptdQfyP
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EAGLEMOS...057771?hash=item2ad26e1b6b:g:v2kAAOSw8BNdKkeM
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EAGLEMOS...184121?hash=item28802de879:g:GFMAAOSweX1dGICf


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

So, the San Martin Radiomir homage suggested some pages ago, arrived 2 days ago, and it's friggin' perfect, imo. Thin, small, no visible faults, excellent thickly applied lume (that glows strong), clean hands/dial, crown action is nice and strong, the screw-bars are legit... And it genuinely is 40mm x 12mm. Idk if it's a "legit" sw200 or a clone of an sw200 inside, but so far it seems to keep good time (though ofc everything can change, who knows). I'll probably do some better close-ups over the weekend.

But, as far as getting a small-and-thin, sterile radiomir homage, the San Martin 40mm is amazing.


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

X2-Elijah said:


> So, the San Martin Radiomir homage suggested some pages ago, arrived 2 days ago, and it's friggin' perfect


Looks great, been eyeing these off but not many pictures of them in the wild so been sitting on the fence

Out of curiosity what's your wrist size?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Dean Learner said:


> Looks great, been eyeing these off but not many pictures of them in the wild so been sitting on the fence
> 
> Out of curiosity what's your wrist size?


6.75 if cinched tight, closer to 7 on hotter days. But it's very flat on top; at most I can wear watches with 52-53mm lug to lug.
I'll put the stock strap back on and take better photos later today.


----------



## mr_nobody (Sep 9, 2015)

2 questions for you:

Where did you purchase and what's the l2l? Thanks.


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Update on my purchase - got the email today that my order is complete and if I ordered physical goods (as opposed to metaphysical goods? I suppose it is an homage watch...) they will be arriving shortly.

8 days from purchase, so not bad. No idea what to expect regarding shipping...


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Getat watch delivered today via the cheapest shipping option, so 13 days from order to delivery to the USA.

Seems like a nice watch for the money. We'll see how it does-I plan to swim with the watch and will swap on a rubber strap.

I will say that the leather strap it comes with is nicer than I was expecting.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> View attachment 14415183


These watches could easily scratch my Radiomir itch, wearable size, thin and with the all important wire lugs - they look splendid.

I see that you have landed a sandwich dial version, tell me, how does the second hand sweep? is it smoothish, or a typical quartz one-sec-at-a-time?

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

River millemetri


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Ragl said:


> I see that you have landed a sandwich dial version, tell me, how does the second hand sweep? is it smoothish, or a typical quartz one-sec-at-a-time?


Typical quartz. At least it ain't a full-central seconds hand, so it doesn't stick in the eye, and the lume on it is good. But, yeah, it's a 1-second tick.

Btw, this gray sunburst dial is rather light and reflective - if you want hard legibility, I'd recommend the blue dial variant instead of the gray. (Or the black-cali automatic variant, imo it's a great legible dial with no reflectivity and great contrast day and night... In comparison, the sunburst-gray-sandwich is a more "dressy" dial.)

The case looks to be the same between the auto & quartz versions, and the crown action is really good on both of them. Even on the quartz watch, the crown has solid position clicks, and does not feel wobbly at all (very much unlike many seiko solars with flimsy crowns...).


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Did just fine for a quick swim. Swapped to a grey canvas strap after. Lume is a little underwhelming, and I'm not in love with the feel winding it, but for $200 I'm pleased. Nice looking display back, sapphire crystal, decent leather strap, blued hands, C3 lume - my first impressions are generally positive.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BEGNAT996 (Oct 12, 2018)

Image removed by Admin. From our rules: _9. No discussions or pictures of replica watches, or links to replica watch sites unless previously approved by a Moderator or site Administrators. In general, any posts that involve the discussion, encouragement, or solicitation of any kind of illegal activities, whether watch-related or not, is strictly prohibited_.

And a sticky from the Sales Corner: Marina Militare homage watches NOT allowed. MM is a registered trademark by Panerai _Marina Militare is a registered trademark by Panerai. Posting MM branded homage watches may lead to a suspension of your account_.

Related link: www.trademarkia.com/marina-militare-79011293.html


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

Received today from Getat. Really happy, looks and feels great. Hard to beat the features for the price.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

What is covered up on the dial??


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> What is covered up on the dial??


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/about-marina-militare-posts-316289.html#post2334168


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

taike said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/about-marina-militare-posts-316289.html#post2334168


Thanks, yes. Controversial but thats the forum rules. In Australia such a trademark application would never have passed. It'd be like trademarking the word Navy.


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

oops, double post.

Have another pic for fun. I've been wearing this constantly since purchase - loving it.


----------



## Dan J (Jan 1, 2015)

Aussiehoudini said:


> oops, double post.
> 
> Have another pic for fun. I've been wearing this constantly since purchase - loving it.
> 
> View attachment 14452721


You sure?

https://www.abf.gov.au/help-and-sup...m=T00774-02&keyword=militare &searchField=All

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

I am glad you like your Getat. I would post a picture of mine but am too lazy to block out those forbidden words. Getat does indeed make the best homage for the $ out there.


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

How were your guys' shipping times on the Getat's? Reading some older posts from 1-2 years ago, it would take 1-3 months from time of order to receive them. Is it still the same?


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

Evil Minion said:


> How were your guys' shipping times on the Getat's? Reading some older posts from 1-2 years ago, it would take 1-3 months from time of order to receive them. Is it still the same?


I bought one a week ago and got an email saying it would ship within about 5 days of payment. But I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

An update... GetAt says my watch has shipped, so a bit over a week.


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

Just thought I'd share this purchase I'm very happy with. Picked up off another forum and not sure who made it. Seems solid and well made, thinking a getat??


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

That does look nice! And exactly what I'm looking for.
I wonder if there is a way to tell apart a Parnis from a Getat?


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

I own five, 4 autos and one quartz. They all come from Parnis, they are well made, and they are brilliant value for money. Because of the rules regarding the MM words, I can only post pictures of three


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Bass (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey gang,

I know I've ragged on Panerai in the past due to their bulk, but I've seen some smaller and thinner Pams that I'm really digging. Does anyone know of any homages in the 38-42mm range (lug-to-lug less than 48ish) that come with a blue face?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

The San Martin radiomir with the ronda movement has a blue face option. It's a 40mm case, fairly thin, and lug to lug (... wire to wire?) is about 44 or 45mm.

This is the bronze case version, they also sell it as steel case variant.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

X2-Elijah said:


> View attachment 14540975


Brand please 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

sriracha said:


> Brand please


San Martin


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Evil Minion said:


> San Martin


Ordered!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

Pics when you get it! 
Since there's a very good chance either a San Martin or Getat will be my Christmas present to myself this year lol


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Will do. I upgraded to a Sellita auto in it as well and I have a new strap all ready for it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

My GetAt just arrived. Took 10 days to ship and 28 days from order to arrival. Quality appears to fantastic. White lume seems to be good quality.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

Enjoy.
Getat does do nice watches.


----------



## nevis (May 8, 2014)

Does anyone know who might do a white dial luminor 44mm? Thought Getat might do but can't find anything on the website, same for Parnis.


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

Bass said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> I know I've ragged on Panerai in the past due to their bulk, but I've seen some smaller and thinner Pams that I'm really digging. Does anyone know of any homages in the 38-42mm range (lug-to-lug less than 48ish) that come with a blue face?


The Lum-tec m82 is kind of Panerai-like and is supposed to be 42mm. You might also check out Magrette.


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

OK, I'm calling it... this GetAt watch has got to be the best value watch in the world. I was expecting the cheapness to show through somewhere, but no, this could easily pass for a thousand dollar watch, or even more. Sapphire crystal, a beautiful movement, and finishing that's hard to fault. The white lume was readable after 6 hours (possibly more, that's what I tested), and the time keeping is running at +5 seconds a day, and you can't ask for much more than that. Having seen what is possible at this price point, it would be hard in the future to spend more on a watch.


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

Chris-John said:


> OK, I'm calling it... this GetAt watch has got to be the best value watch in the world. I was expecting the cheapness to show through somewhere, but no, this could easily pass for a thousand dollar watch, or even more. Sapphire crystal, a beautiful movement, and finishing that's hard to fault. The white lume was readable after 6 hours (possibly more, that's what I tested), and the time keeping is running at +5 seconds a day, and you can't ask for much more than that. Having seen what is possible at this price point, it would be hard in the future to spend more on a watch.


Good to know! How's the leather strap quality?
Also what's the lug width? Don't think I saw it mentioned in their specs. 24mm?


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> The San Martin radiomir with the ronda movement has a blue face option. It's a 40mm case, fairly thin, and lug to lug (... wire to wire?) is about 44 or 45mm.
> 
> This is the bronze case version, they also sell it as steel case variant.
> 
> View attachment 14573611


I assume this is bronze plated or filled, right? How quickly is something like this expected to wear through exposing the underlying silver metal? I always really dislike that. 😕


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

Does anyone have any good deals they've spotted for the 11/11 sale on AliExpress?


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

diversification said:


> I assume this is bronze plated or filled, right? How quickly is something like this expected to wear through exposing the underlying silver metal? I always really dislike that. ?


Should be full on CuSn8 Bronze. San Martin is well reviewed in this affordable community.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

diversification said:


> I assume this is bronze plated or filled, right? How quickly is something like this expected to wear through exposing the underlying silver metal? I always really dislike that. &#55357;&#56853;


Nope. It's just a full bronze case.


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

Evil Minion said:


> Good to know! How's the leather strap quality?
> Also what's the lug width? Don't think I saw it mentioned in their specs. 24mm?


The strap quality is great, as is the buckle. Unfortunately it's a little short for my 8ish inch wrists, but the length is pretty standard compared to other watches. width is 24mm.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Just received this Getat yesterday. 13 days from order to Florida. Not bad.

Really nicely built watch for the $180 paid.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonmac73 (Feb 25, 2014)

cfw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Loving the "ARCHIVE" homage.
Introduced to one of these years ago by a member on here - still going strong and still love it.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

Hello,

My dad is looking for a big watch, and I know there are some 48mm and even 50mm MM versions.

Do you know if there are available somewhere?
I can't find them on GETAT, neither on PARNIS.

Thank you guys!


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

ondris said:


> Hello,
> 
> My dad is looking for a big watch, and I know there are some 48mm and even 50mm MM versions.
> 
> ...


The common size is more 47mm, If you want a beast move on 60mm egi homage...

€ 165,83 51%de réduction | 60mm grand cadran noir GEERVO asiatique 6497 17 bijoux mécanique main vent mouvement montre pour hommes lumineux mécanique montre-bracelet es122a
https://a.aliexpress.com/WeagQj7nd

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm working on a baby Egi homage 47mm
A lot of work to reshape by hand : case, bezel, pins, 5mm solid Plexi...work in progress on the custom dial

Homemade shark leather strap









Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Plenty of Wrist monsters if you take a closer look
https://parnis.org/collections/militare/products/militare-77
https://parnis.org/collections/militare/products/militare-78
https://parnis.org/collections/militare/products/militare-79


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Just received this San Martin Pam Homage, for the price with a Sellita movement it's a great package.

I never thought I'd pull off the size.


----------



## DCFABBRI (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello guys, can you point at me a Egiziano hommage with japanese automatic caliber? Many thanks


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

An update on the San Martin - I lightly forced the patina on the case and buckle (1.5 hr with boiled egg in Ziploc) and roughed up the strap to match the case.

Burnished the edge of the strap with some Shell Cordovan cream as well.

Accuracy is surprisingly good - the SW200 movement is losing less than 2 spd average so I can't complain, although I'd prefer a slight gain rather than losing time on any of my watches. I'll leave it as is for now and see if it drifts then decide on whether to get a caseback tool to open it up for regulation.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> An update on the San Martin - I lightly forced the patina on the case and buckle (1.5 hr with boiled egg in Ziploc) and roughed up the strap to match the case.
> 
> Burnished the edge of the strap with some Shell Cordovan cream as well.
> 
> Accuracy is surprisingly good - the SW200 movement is losing less than 2 spd average so I can't complain, although I'd prefer a slight gain rather than losing time on any of my watches. I'll leave it as is for now and see if it drifts then decide on whether to get a caseback tool to open it up for regulation.


Dude where has this thread been? Feel like I've been missing out on something.

That patina is pretty great. Did you oil it afterwards or spray it with anything. It's patina'd but has a great oiled shine to it. I'm digging that look. 

Dirty South OoO Bro


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> An update on the San Martin - I lightly forced the patina on the case and buckle (1.5 hr with boiled egg in Ziploc) and roughed up the strap to match the case.
> 
> Burnished the edge of the strap with some Shell Cordovan cream as well.
> 
> Accuracy is surprisingly good - the SW200 movement is losing less than 2 spd average so I can't complain, although I'd prefer a slight gain rather than losing time on any of my watches. I'll leave it as is for now and see if it drifts then decide on whether to get a caseback tool to open it up for regulation.


very nice patina and watch


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)

mui.richard said:


> An update on the San Martin - I lightly forced the patina on the case and buckle (1.5 hr with boiled egg in Ziploc) and roughed up the strap to match the case.
> 
> Burnished the edge of the strap with some Shell Cordovan cream as well.
> 
> Accuracy is surprisingly good - the SW200 movement is losing less than 2 spd average so I can't complain, although I'd prefer a slight gain rather than losing time on any of my watches. I'll leave it as is for now and see if it drifts then decide on whether to get a caseback tool to open it up for regulation.


very nice patina and watch


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Dude where has this thread been? Feel like I've been missing out on something.
> 
> That patina is pretty great. Did you oil it afterwards or spray it with anything. It's patina'd but has a great oiled shine to it. I'm digging that look.
> 
> Dirty South OoO Bro


I cleaned the watch of the patina with lemon/baking soda when I received it. Then an hour with 2 boiled eggs in Ziploc for 1.5 hr.

Photo was taken about a week after the egging. Nothing else.


----------



## derekdeadend (Dec 11, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Just received this San Martin Pam Homage, for the price with a Sellita movement it's a great package.
> 
> I never thought I'd pull off the size.


What size is your wrist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

derekdeadend said:


> What size is your wrist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just over 6" my friend


----------



## derekdeadend (Dec 11, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Just over 6" my friend


That's surprising. Very interested in this for my 6.5 wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

derekdeadend said:


> That's surprising. Very interested in this for my 6.5 wrist
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The shape of the wrist, the way the lugs curve to hug the wrist...all contribute to how you wear a watch.

It's all subjective. It's a big watch that's for sure. Whether you can pull it off or not is all in the head. But the perfect size for smaller wrist is around 40mm IMHO.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

GG remains best Panerai homage in my books


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

I have a two, but one of them has the MM words on it, so I can't post the picture


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Julius over at LastwatchHorology.com does some amazing relic'd homages to the iconic Italian diver.

Some are quartz and some are manual wind, but each is unique.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

neilziesing said:


> Julius over at LastwatchHorology.com does some amazing relic'd homages to the iconic Italian diver.
> 
> Some are quartz and some are manual wind, but each is unique.
> 
> ...


That's fantastic looking. Although I recently picked up a genuine Panerai, I still love my Dievas homage. Thinking of swapping the Cali dial out for something more unique one day though. Dunno.


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

muchacho_ said:


> GG remains best Panerai homage in my books


I agree smooth watch at great price

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

muchacho_ said:


> GG remains best Panerai homage in my books


I agree smooth watch at great price

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

I absolutely loved my Getat Pam (note those bleeped out words so as not to offend). It was handsome in all respects, appeared well made and kept near perfect time. While the movement still keeps excellent time, the stem no longer functions properly. I cannot change the time with the hands but I can wind the watch. While trying once again to adjust the hands, the stem popped out since I had the crown cover off. The stem went back in but the hands still will not adjust. Any thoughts??? I tried contacting Getat twice to return the watch for repair (I am willing to pay and do not expect it for free) but I haven't gotten a response from either inquiry. While I loved the watch and thought it appeared to be of quality and generally gushed over it, I am now soured by both the quality problem as well as their customer service problem. If you want a PAM homage, my advise is to look anywhere but at Getat. Boy was I wrong!!!!!! Has anyone else experienced anything similar from the aforementioned watchmaker or am I simply unlucky?


----------



## peter0 (Mar 11, 2013)

neilziesing said:


> Julius over at LastwatchHorology.com does some amazing relic'd homages to the iconic Italian diver.
> 
> Some are quartz and some are manual wind, but each is unique.
> 
> ...


oh god, that dial.... "if you only knew how bad things really are"


----------



## Gruppo Gamma (Jun 11, 2013)

muchacho_ said:


> GG remains best Panerai homage in my books


Hey muchacho
Thank you so much for the shout out! 
For what it's worth, we're working on the Mk II Peacemaker and hope to show the prototype in November!


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

peter0 said:


> oh god, that dial.... "if you only knew how bad things really are"


I've had some cars that would have matched that.... perfectly.


----------



## chrono555 (Jun 2, 2011)

johnmichael said:


> I tried contacting Getat twice to return the watch for repair


Hong Kong's got problems, not sure if related to Getat though. Prob worth bearing in mind.
Also, I note he's changed his website from the old siswatch website to getatwatch.com. Sure you're not using the old one?

I'd find a local watch repairer, Getat was renowned for being slow.
I bought my 00112 sterile from him in 2014 - still going, problem free - but it was a case of not knowing if I'd been scammed or he really was very, very slow.
On that basis, he'd be the last person I'd send mine to.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

chrono555 said:


> Hong Kong's got problems, not sure if related to Getat though. Prob worth bearing in mind.
> Also, I note he's changed his website from the old siswatch website to getatwatch.com. Sure you're not using the old one?
> 
> I'd find a local watch repairer, Getat was renowned for being slow.
> ...


I was unaware of the old website, only Getat's newer one. Gosh, it still is one good looking boat anchor!


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

Just ordered a steeldive Radiomir. Photos when it arrives. 42mm, sapphire, Nh35, on a bracelet. Seems good for $146


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Gruppo Gamma said:


> Hey muchacho
> Thank you so much for the shout out!
> For what it's worth, we're working on the Mk II Peacemaker and hope to show the prototype in November!


Woot, now you got my attention 

You should have said that earlier, I already have preordered Venturo Skin Diver


----------



## Gruppo Gamma (Jun 11, 2013)

muchacho_ said:


> Woot, now you got my attention
> 
> You should have said that earlier, I already have preordered Venturo Skin Diver


We want to do our best, to make sure our customers can enjoy both Venturo and Gruppo Gamma


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Gruppo Gamma said:


> Hey muchacho
> Thank you so much for the shout out!
> For what it's worth, we're working on the Mk II Peacemaker and hope to show the prototype in November!


Dammit Naoki.

I was looking at the Peacemaker before I bought my Vanguard AN-18. I've got a Skindiver pre-ordered. I liked the Nexus a lot, but not enough to pull the trigger. And now you're saying an updated Peacemaker is coming. You're killing me.

Care to share what you're updating on it? Or are you gonna make us wait and wonder?


----------



## Gruppo Gamma (Jun 11, 2013)

TheBearded said:


> Dammit Naoki.
> 
> I was looking at the Peacemaker before I bought my Vanguard AN-18. I've got a Skindiver pre-ordered. I liked the Nexus a lot, but not enough to pull the trigger. And now you're saying an updated Peacemaker is coming. You're killing me.
> 
> Care to share what you're updating on it? Or are you gonna make us wait and wonder?


Sorry, mate  
We hope to be able to show the Mk II Peacemaker prototypes in November. Production will complete most probably in March 2021.

Attached are the dimensions. It will be slightly smaller (43mm) and quite a bit slimmer (under 13mm including box crystal). Instead of screw bars we'll attempt Rolex-style thick springbars. 
Caseback shown below is for models fitted with the ETA 2824-2 - two case finishes, polished steel and aged steel. Choice of 2 or 3 hands. We will also have a model that uses the ETA 6497, i.e. small seconds at 9.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Gruppo Gamma said:


> Sorry, mate
> We hope to be able to show the Mk II Peacemaker prototypes in November. Production will complete most probably in March 2021.
> 
> Attached are the dimensions. It will be slightly smaller (43mm) and quite a bit slimmer (under 13mm including box crystal). Instead of screw bars we'll attempt Rolex-style thick springbars.
> ...


Oh sweet! Also please go with white lume or at least give us an option to choose between white and vintage lume like you did for the skin diver.

Polished Steel
ETA 6497 with small second at 9
White Lume
Sandwich dial

That's what I need


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Homage they say, while having the brand name of the watch brand they are paying homage to on the dial. For me that's way past homage and straight into knock-off territory.


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

Arrived the other day. sapphire crystal, NH35 movement, and very well finished. Swapped the bracelet for a nice Geckota leather strap


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

johnmichael said:


> I absolutely loved my Getat Pam (note those bleeped out words so as not to offend). It was handsome in all respects, appeared well made and kept near perfect time. While the movement still keeps excellent time, the stem no longer functions properly. I cannot change the time with the hands but I can wind the watch. While trying once again to adjust the hands, the stem popped out since I had the crown cover off. The stem went back in but the hands still will not adjust. Any thoughts??? I tried contacting Getat twice to return the watch for repair (I am willing to pay and do not expect it for free) but I haven't gotten a response from either inquiry. While I loved the watch and thought it appeared to be of quality and generally gushed over it, I am now soured by both the quality problem as well as their customer service problem. If you want a PAM homage, my advise is to look anywhere but at Getat. Boy was I wrong!!!!!! Has anyone else experienced anything similar from the aforementioned watchmaker or am I simply unlucky?
> View attachment 15438325


Sounds like the screw for your keyless works came loose. It's a super simple fix, a local watchmaker can fix that in a minute.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Sounds like the screw for your keyless works came loose. It's a super simple fix, a local watchmaker can fix that in a minute.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, I'll let you know what I find


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Sounds like the screw for your keyless works came loose. It's a super simple fix, a local watchmaker can fix that in a minute.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Glad it worked out! Thanks for the pm you sent me, WUS messaging isn't working for me at the moment so just wanted to post my your welcome here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DecimusMeridius (Jul 9, 2020)

eddieo396 said:


> Found my Panerai homage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just stumbled across this thread, been looking everywhere for that particular model. Do you mind letting me know where you found it? Any chance you'd be willin to part with yours?


----------



## papabear244 (Sep 29, 2020)

What's the consensus on the San Martin pam? I am indifferent to the bronze, but I love the domed crystal and the 1950 case.
And this has the "slim" case at 15.5mm inspired by the pam 1312 (opposed to the 18mm 312 case).
I only wished the numerals were ecru/tritium color instead of yellow.


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

Nice watch, but i always struggle with sterile dials. I have two San Martin watches, and know they are well made. I own the Steeldive Radiomir homage, which is very similar to the watch pictured, and can't really fault it .


----------



## papabear244 (Sep 29, 2020)

INAMINUTE said:


> Nice watch, but i always struggle with sterile dials. I have two San Martin watches, and know they are well made. I own the Steeldive Radiomir homage, which is very similar to the watch pictured, and can't really fault it .


You can choose between San Martin logo or sterile. For this case, I prefer with logo. For the radiomir case I prefer sterile, like the 721.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

Hello,

As of today, what is the best source for PAM homages, apart from Getat (180USD is too high for me).
Especially looking for a pvd one.


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

ondris said:


> Hello,
> 
> As of today, what is the best source for PAM homages, apart from Getat (180USD is too high for me).
> Especially looking for a pvd one.


I recently sold a Steeldive. Sapphire crystal and NH35 movement. Couldn't fault it, but not sure if it is made anymore. Alternatively have a look here, they have loads of homages. Their service is very good, and the watches are well worth the money


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

INAMINUTE said:


> I recently sold a Steeldive. Sapphire crystal and NH35 movement. Couldn't fault it, but not sure if it is made anymore. Alternatively have a look here, they have loads of homages. Their service is very good, and the watches are well worth the money


Thank you for your comment.

Also, did you post a link? I can't see It.


----------



## papabear244 (Sep 29, 2020)

ondris said:


> Thank you for your comment.
> 
> Also, did you post a link? I can't see It.


A quick search in google should get you to the right place. Or you can go to AliE... directly. Keep in mind these watches ship from China and it will take about a month to arrive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

ondris said:


> Thank you for your comment.
> 
> Also, did you post a link? I can't see It.


I did. Just Google mywatchcode


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

papabear244 said:


> A quick search in google should get you to the right place. Or you can go to AliE... directly. Keep in mind these watches ship from China and it will take about a month to arrive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I live in the UK. Every watch I have ordered from mywatchcode has arrived in 10 days


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

Is this topic dead? 

Trying to keep It alive with my recently purchased homage.


----------



## papabear244 (Sep 29, 2020)

ondris said:


> Is this topic dead?
> 
> Trying to keep It alive with my recently purchased homage.


Is this one from Ali?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

papabear244 said:


> Is this one from Ali?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I'ts from Ali. Not the best quality but does the job.


----------



## Kofi (Apr 19, 2018)

ondris said:


> Is this topic dead?
> 
> Trying to keep It alive with my recently purchased homage.


Hi can you please tell me where you got this from. I'm looking to buy one myself.


----------



## papabear244 (Sep 29, 2020)

Kofi said:


> Hi can you please tell me where you got this from. I'm looking to buy one myself.


It's from a store in AliExpress called Geervo. Out of stock right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

Kofi said:


> Hi can you please tell me where you got this from. I'm looking to buy one myself.


I owned a Steeldive Radio mar homage, and to be honest it was pretty faultless


----------



## 1655proto (Jul 3, 2021)

I'm looking for a bronze PAM, anyone got any thoughts about MarlonBrando Godfather on good-stuffs.com? There are a few bronze homages on Ali-ex, not sure how it compares and not the easiest brand to search for.


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

1655proto said:


> I'm looking for a bronze PAM, anyone got any thoughts about MarlonBrando Godfather on good-stuffs.com? There are a few bronze homages on Ali-ex, not sure how it compares and not the easiest brand to search for.


One thing to keep in mind is there are different bronzes. I think most of the watches advertised as bronze are aluminium bronze. And there is nothing wrong with that, it patinas ok, though nowhere near as attractively as CuSn bronze, so don't expect it to look like a real bronze PAM when you're done.

This one here on AliExpress at least gets the basic style elements right for a PAM.. 130.0US $ |Bronze Watch Seagull Movement Dive Fully Automatic Mechanical Table Night Light Rotation Holvine Leather Strap|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Chris-John said:


> One thing to keep in mind is there are different bronzes. I think most of the watches advertised as bronze are aluminium bronze. And there is nothing wrong with that, it patinas ok, though nowhere near as attractively as CuSn bronze, so don't expect it to look like a real bronze PAM when you're done.
> 
> This one here on AliExpress at least gets the basic style elements right for a PAM.. 130.0US $ |Bronze Watch Seagull Movement Dive Fully Automatic Mechanical Table Night Light Rotation Holvine Leather Strap|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Bingo ! ... most of the big companies wisely use CusN8 , ie 8% tin, cooper and bronze that usually has a great natural patina but handle forced patina as well.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaunHarn1998 (7 mo ago)

ondris said:


> Hello,
> 
> As of today, what is the best source for PAM homages, apart from Getat (180USD is too high for me).
> Especially looking for a pvd one.


You might want to look into the Fossil Privateer Automatic, the case is a near 1:1 replica of the Panerai Radiomir it’s basically a skeletonized version of the Panerai


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Got ‘Tina?…
















*


----------



## hondakilla98 (Mar 8, 2014)

Any Pam 111 style homages still available? It seems like their trademark lawsuit took most of the options off the market. Or maybe similar to the blue mare? I want to add a sandwich dial to the collection, but can't afford $5k.


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

Lately I have become obsessed with this style of watch however I don't know about the "best" Panerai homage. I still see the Paulareis and Benyar Panerai automatic "homage" watches for sale on eBay. There is a brand supposedly made in the UK called "Archive" that produce a Panerai homage with a quartz movement that has me intrigued. It's selling on eBay for 35.00 GBP + shipping.










If you want to go really affordable there is this quartz version for around $22.


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

After 10 years my getat 47mm got company.





  








download.png




__
dpeter


__
27 d ago


__
1







More wrist friendly 44mm.




  








full_cleanup.png




__
dpeter


__
27 d ago








both ST3600 movements are +6-7 sec despite one is10 years old.


----------



## tz77 (10 d ago)

Hey there I'd like to have a 40mm NH35 pam clone. But I can't get over the 3ATM mark, they come with. A divers watch homage, that can't dive? That is just too silly. There are versions, that come with a sapphire front crystal, it seems. But the transparent backs are always mineral glass and the achilles heel of these cases. Does anyone know, if a solid replacement back cover is available somewhere? By the fotos on "alix", no telling, if the back cover, while edged, is even screwed on, or not. Anything else to keep in mind, while modding it into a diveable diver?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

So what are the best Panerai clomages still available in 2023?
I started reading approx. in the middle of the 194 pages but so far all the models I read are discontinued.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

mougino said:


> So what are the best Panerai clomages still available in 2023?
> I started reading approx. in the middle of the 194 pages but so far all the models I read are discontinued.


Hard to say,

For radiomir style w/ wire lugs, the Baltany homages with ST36 movement are still as good as ever (on ali-x, "octopus kraken store" - eyeroll) and as far as I've measured, the crystals are indeed sapphire front and back, or at least register as sapphire using those diamond testers. Whether the WR is truly 100m as calimed or not, who knows... but the screwdown crowns do work as they should.
(I have the black-dial-3-6-9-12, and the orange Cali dial version - both have been really good).

For the chunkier style, 'fraid I don't really know as much.


----------



## T Stanski (8 mo ago)

X2-Elijah said:


> Hard to say,
> 
> For radiomir style w/ wire lugs, the Baltany homages with ST36 movement are still as good as ever (on ali-x, "octopus kraken store" - eyeroll) and as far as I've measured, the crystals are indeed sapphire front and back, or at least register as sapphire using those diamond testers. Whether the WR is truly 100m as calimed or not, who knows... but the screwdown crowns do work as they should.
> (I have the black-dial-3-6-9-12, and the orange Cali dial version - both have been really good).
> ...


What are the stock straps like on those Baltany's? They're buffalo right?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

T Stanski said:


> What are the stock straps like on those Baltany's? They're buffalo right?


Allegedly, yes. 

They are decent and on the better side of other straps you might find elsewhere for 20-30 bucks; but I'm not gonna bet on whether they are "real" or not. I haven't sliced one open to check what the padding is made of, but there def. is a core padding with the top and bottom leathers as covers. But, as far as stock straps go, they are quite good and worth wearing.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Did anyone try one of these GullTron, or Luwenor as written on the dial?


https://a.aliexpress.com/_Evu9DJh










The specs look decent for the price: 41.5mm diameter, WR 50M, sapphire crystal, SeaGull ST2557 automatic movement.


----------

